# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 11



## Shellebell

PS for those newbies that haven't seen it yet, here is the link to the hints/tips/side effects thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## Jane2011

Button, so sorry to hear your news and after 8 years together, then that can come as a shock. If you met whilst young, you can move in different directions. Stay strong big hugs  

To my ex cycle buddy Jenna, hope it works out for you

AFM, I do read this thread having been through both clomid and tamoxifen. I've just undergone my first iui after injecting for ten days. I'm hoping that it all works out for all you lovely ladies. Xx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Girl's!! 
Button...Hun I'm sorry to hear that you're going through the pooh and I wish you all the best for the future, but it sound's like you have put your mind at peace and that's the main thing for moving on, don't get me wrong you will reflect but it does get easier with time... 
Jenna...I didn't know you're on a break hun, I hope thing's work out for you.. 

AFM: Working my bum off!!...Plus I think I've still got IVF and Clomid drug's in my system as I nearly lamped a drunken customer at work the other night!!....it's getting to me that these people can not work, be drunk or high and also get pregnant!!...I swear if I hear one more woman complain about the school holiday's I will be doing time! 
Anywho!!...Other than that I'm fine! 
Hope all is well with all of you and our BFP's are blossoming beautifully! 
Jen.x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all, hope your well?

Button- that's a brave decision to walk away. I hope you find happiness soon. 

Vic-n-ste, I do like your new name! 

AFM I'm now 7dpo, still getting cramps and creamy cm (sorry tmi) only another week until testing! We're off today to fix my nans TV so might stop by tomorrow morning! 

Love to all - sorry for lack of personals but couldn't click between the old thread and this one on my phone! X


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! 

I got my AF this morning it actualluy woke me up at 6am the pains were awful, i knew it was on its way, so now onto another month of crazy clomid   

Iv just dropped DB off at work and now im getting ready to go and pick my new car upat 10:30am, will be back on later, and will do personals then, 

Love and   to you all xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

bookmarking, miorning


----------



## floofymad

Hi,
Bookmarking......

Vic - Sorry about AF hun.   

Button - really sorry you're going through this atm,  

Floof x


----------



## KateF

Hi ladies

Button, so sorry to hear you're going through tough times at the moment.  Hope to see you on here again soon.

Vic, sorry the dreased witch arrived, hope you're not too down about it this month.

CD11 for me so hopefully O isn't too far off - the first 2 cycles I O'd around CD17-18 so hopefully it will be a little earlier this month.

Off to visit yet another newborn today, wish me luck!

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Book marking too......

Vic n ste sorry to hear af arrived

Afm cd12 and had another high on my monitor. I ov'd around cd15/16 last month so hopefully not long to go. Well I hope not cuz I missed my last day of clomid didn't I. Eek. 

Good luck lozza hope it's a bfp for you. I have a feeling about you this month Hun xxx


----------



## Kaz1979

Dily Thanks so much did wonder when to expect it. That makes sense really i did wonder how it worked as you often take northesterone do delay a period! Durr! Glad i 
understand now. Hormones affecting my brain power obviously! 

Hope you all having a good weekend.
Kaz xxx


----------



## JenniferH1986

I'm so sorry to hear this Button. I hope you find happiness you deserve soon. 

Sorry AF arrived Vic x

Well I am 12 DPO, I'm not going to test. Not really sure how I feel, I never felt any different in the beginning of my 2 pregnancies. The Drs secretRy said I had a string ovulation, she's sending me a letter so hopefully my levels will be on that. I'm getting some odd sensations in there and lots of CM which I don't usually get, but I also have the 1 sore boob I get before AF x


----------



## buttoneyes

Hey girls thanks for all the lovely messages again, strangely my now ex husband did a complete u-turn and said he can change he had no idea i felt this strongly, even though I know I told him !

But the die is cast I am not changing my mind, I sold my wedding rings yesterday and am starting to move my stuff out today.

I truly believe that this was meant to be and I'm either not supposed to have kids or I'm meant to have them with someone else.

I will keep checking here from time to time and hope to see you all with BFP's


----------



## Dilee-99

oh button - you must be in turmoil atm and the tx drugs probably arnt helping you think straight. I am sure fate will have in store the best for you both! Stay strong and just be homest to yourself hun! Do you have supportive family and friends you can speak to x

hope everyone else ok!

Well not sure if I said but I got an egg sign (peak) on my persona and cheapy opk's cd 13 and 14 and its gone today! This is only the second time I ever got a + and the first time I got DS but I know we bmsed alot! We only managed it cd12 and cd13 and will hopefully today cd15. If the egg sign/opk has now gone neg does this mean I  have already ov'ed? would it have been yesterday (when we didnt bms   )Oh well all we can do is get it in today and hope it was a mature egg....eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk cant wait for them bloods friday......................also I took clomid cd3-7 instead of 2-6 this cycle so not sure if that made a difference!
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello ladies! Hope you are all ok, and enjoying your weekend!  

Im on CD 2 now and i am due to take my 1st Clomid for the month, i have decided to take it in the evening this time round, do you all think that will be ok? As i have took it in the morning every other time?
I cant wait to start oving again so we can have plenty of BMS and try again!! 

Love and hugs to you all, speak to you all tomorrow xxxx

P.S. my new car is brill..... i love it haha x


----------



## Kaz1979

Vic im at end of cycle 2. And i took in evening both cycles after reading on here it can help as you sleep through some of the side effects.

Kaz xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Dily, yeah my family and friends are very supportive  

Since I made the decision the depression I was feeling went away and I feel elated now !

Hoping to be back at some point but not on clomid !


----------



## JenniferH1986

Game over! Well my cycle was 29 days which is the shortest it's been for a long time, so I suppose that's something. Feeling a bit gutted though


----------



## KateF

JenniferH, sorry to hear that the witch arrived for you too.  29 days is good though - I've had 2 cycles of clomid so far and my cycle went down from 40+ days to 29 days straightaway and I've NEVER had that in 20 years!

Vic I've taken clomid at bedtime so far and it's worked for me fine.  Awful night sweats obviously but I'd rather have them at night than in the day anyway.

CD13 for me today and feeling that O might be happening anyday.  My temps have been all over the place this month randomly whereas the first 2 clomid cycles they were fine.  

Hope everyone else is feeling good today!

K x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning All, 

How are we all this morning? 

Vic - Good to hear your enjoying your car! Sorry about AF - but just think your 1 step closer to the next thing!
Sweetcheeks - thanks - the 2ww is the worst!
JenniferH -   - just think next cycle could be the one!
KateF - My temps have been all over the place as well this month - it was difficult to work out when I ov'd based on temps this month. But I think it was around CD18. 

AFM - I am now 9DPO CD29, my cycle was around 34 days last month so about 4/5 days until testing. I am symptom spotting at every point at the moment! I had cramps up until 7/8 dpo. Creamy CM (sorry TMI!) my (.)(.) do feel bigger, my dh thinks they look bigger too - but they are not sore or hurt. Just me reading into tooo much again!

Hi to all I missed. xxx

Loz  x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!!

Kaz... thanks for that hun, i took mine just before bed last night so im going to see how it goes, hope you are well x

Button... how you feeling hun, thinking about you  

Jennifer... so sorry the witch arrived hun, its always horrible isn't it. At least you had a shorter cycle this month though hun, and i hope and   its your month next month x

Kate... i was ok with night sweats last night (thank god) did you get them straight away or after a few days of taking them? x

Lozza... dont you just love symptom spotting   it sends you mad, even so.... your symptoms sound good and iv got everything crossed for you! xx

AFM... nothing much to report, i just cant wait to get started with the BMS again this month, we have decided we are gonna try extra extra hard this time round, im also waiting for a letter for IUI too which is very exciting! Iv still not had my bloods back yet   im going to ring my doc's later on, so il let you know.

Have a lovely day everyone, and sorry to those i have missed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Just got my blood results back, my progesterone is 120.0 which is brill, im really pleased with that! 

xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

I have a quick question:

Last month (cycle 2 of Clomid) I ov'd on CD 13. (Scan and temps) my cycle was 31 days long - AF 
This month (cycle 3 of Clomid) I ov'd on CD 18 . (Temps only) - so do I test on day 31 or 14 days after I ov'd? I know the Luteal Phase roughly stays the same, and Clomid can change your cycles, however, when is my test day?  Will it make my cycle in theory 5 days longer? therefore testing around cd34/35?


----------



## jenna201

Hey ladies, sorry have been away for a bit, got lots going on at the mo so quite stressful.

vicnste i am so sorry hun that AF arrived xx

I have missed way too much to catch up on so i do apologise, i hope those are waiting to test, u have great news, those that AF'S arrived i am sorry and hope next month brings better news and hope those that are on a break are doing well.

AFM on cycle day 32 since m/c so still waiting for first cycle after which seems to be draggin.Have no signs of it appearing at all so i think it could be a while yet.I have made myself an appointment with my gp tomorrow morning to sort out some counselling, i have been feeling awful the last few weeks and i think i have just been hiding behind a smile and positive attitude when really i cant cope with whats happened so gonna get the ball rolling on that and not allow myself to get ill again like i did a couple of years ago.

hoping everyone is doing ok and buttoneyes i admire how stong your being and how ur taking charge and knowing u can do better than what ur husband has offered u, wish you all the luck in the world and u are def meant to be a mum, it just wasnt meant to be with him.take care hun xxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Button. Thinking of you. Chin up  

Lozza. Good luck hope this is your month   you would test 14 days after ov Hun. So about cd 33 

Dilly. Hope your dp spermies got your eggy  good luck

Katef. My temps have been all over the place the last few cycles so not taken them as much this month. Sorry if I asked this before but do you use opk?

Afm it's cd14 and I'm having ov pain. Cbfm was high this morning but looked like a peak is on it's way looking at the lines so I'm going to use a digital cb opk stick this afternoon to see if I'm surging. I've had egg White cm this morning. First time I've really had it since I've been checking cm so really excited something good is happening.  Will let you know If I get a smiley face this afternoon. 

Vic n ste. Wow that level is amazing. Good luck 

Xxxxxx


----------



## KateF

Great progesterone result Vic-n-Ste!  Hope this cycle gives you some good news!

Sweetcheeks, no I don't use OPKs.  I've never had anything close to a positive with them so my consultant just told me to stop using them as bloods have shown I am ovulating and she doesn't like them anyway.  One less thing to get obsessive over 

Jenna, hope AF makes an appearance soon.  It's so frustrating waiting for that first AF isn't it. 

Hi to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Just a quick one to say my opk was negative  no smiley face this afternoon. Oh well will try again tomorrow. Question for you. When is the best time to use an opk, afternoon? And when you notice egg White cm, how long after do you ovulate? Thanks xxxxx


----------



## angel star

Hi sweetcheeks, I can't answer a lot of your questions as I don't use OPK but as for your EWCM I don't know when you ovulate after this as you may ovulate with it but my clinic advise to cover yourself 2 days after any peak type mucus.

Jenna, good for you having some counselling. I really hope that it helps you. After you have been through feeling so ill once I think you are so much more aware of when things are getting bad again - I know that's the case for me. You have been through so much this year and having someone to talk to will be good for you  .

I think I will get back on the clomid in October. Managed to put a 1lb on yesterday so a bit fed up about that, but will shift it for next week.

Hi to everyone else and   and  . xx


----------



## JenniferH1986

Just a question about Evening Primrose and Starflower - I know EPO increases EWCM but what does starflower do? 

And I've seen posts saying you shouldn't take it? I'm a bit confused. I did take it last month but now I'm wondering if I should take it this month


----------



## poppy 29

Hi Jennifer

Iused to take woo but they say to only take it before ovulation and not after, not sure bout starflower oil though.

Best wishes

Poppy


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Poppy... hi hun how you doing? i hope you are ok sweetie!  

Jenna... its a great idea that you are going to counselling hun, very wise! You have been through too much to deal with all alone i think it will do you the world of good and i wish you every success in the future!  

Sweetcheeks... if your having ov pain it sounds good hun, just keep up with the BMS and i   you do it this month! Good luck.

AFM... well i had a right crazy spell last night, i thought i was going to lose my mind or somehting   im sure this Clomid is sending me mad! It was really scary though as i really really thought i was going to crack up and my DB was proper worries about me, i couldn't even stand being outside i just wanted to get indoors, i hope it doesn't happen again today!! Then i had a dream about a lion jumping into my bedroom window and attacking my cat, but my cat won the fight! hahaha oh the joys of Clomid hey...


----------



## LovesChoc

Good afternoon Ladies,

It has been ages since I was last on here. I hope your all doing ok. 

I have been popping on here now and then to see how you all have been doing.

A quick update for you all. I am starting IVF in Sept sometime. I have been to one consultation and I have another at the beginning of Sept. Its all very exciting but nerve racking for both me and my DB not to mention the cost involved to. I hope it will be all worth it at the end?

Sending you all   and tons of  

Cxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Help.....no peak this morning and no smiley face just on my opk. What is going on!!! Had ov pain last 2 days and egg White cm but nothing showing on sticks  cm has turned watery today. Why isn't the sticks picking up my lh surge Im wondering if this is because I forget to take my clomid on cd6  xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

OPK's are very very touch and go if you get the right conditions to actually catch the LH surge  
if your urine is too 'watered down' or if the timing is slightly out you may not pick it up 

I would just go on that you have the correct CM and ov pains, if the CM has only just gone watery it could be that you are still due to actually ov.

Also RE the evening primrose, starflower etc please see the info on the holistic board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## pea.pod.dreams

Hello ladies,
i have pof and have started clomid.
i am taking 200mg per day (4 tabs aday) 
i have taken them day 3-7 as advised?
Im due to see the clinic soo but i was wondering what the cycle will involove and what happens next? i know i have to have a scan but what will they look for and what happens after?

help please thank you


----------



## Rosey78

Hi All,
Bookmarking..............hope everyone ok! xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thanks shellbell. 

Just did a opk digital stick and got a smiley face. Yay so chuffed. So my surge has happened between 3pm and 9pm. Hopefully monitor will be peak in the morning xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello all
sorry in advance that this is about me but need some help from you lovlies.
I am cd17 and had a positive opk on cd13,14 and 15 but am not temping and not had bloods done yet so cant confirm that I dod ov (have only oved once before to my knowledge). well this morning I was sitting on sofa and suddenly had the most intense excruciating pain down both sides of my lower abdomen like a really severe cramp which had me bent over puffing like a dog, sweating, feeling sick and like I was going to faint. I went upstairs to toilet and had spotting then struggled back down to sofa. I took paracetamol and andrews incase it was upset tummy and laid on sofa for an hour or so and it dulled down but is still there. It now hurts all down there when I breath deeply,cough,laugh,bed down and lift and hurts more when opening bowels which also made me bleed! My tummy has also been bloated since..... Prob should have got checked out but didnt! Anyone else had this? wondering if could be burst cyst?
dilly


----------



## KateF

Hi Dilly, sending you hugs, really sorry to hear you're in so muc pain.  I've never had anything like that myself but a friends of mine had a burst cyst a few years ago and I remember her saying she was in so much pain all she could do was lie on the sofa with a hot water bottle as it hurt to move at all.  Not sure about the spotting though?  Hope you find some answers today.

Kate x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Dilly... awww hun   hope you start to feel better soon. I had a similar pain last month and i couldn't take it any longer so i went to A&E and they did a scan and it showed a enlarged ovary. Maybe it would be good if you could ring your gynae clinic and tell them what has happened and see what they advise you to do? I hope its nothing too serious hun xxx

Sweetcheeks... thats great news hun, make sure you have plenty of BMS   and try and cover it! How exciting!  

xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

I emailed my cons sec and she has replied that I have to stop clomid (not due to take it for 2 weeks anyway) get seen by gp and see my cons in next 2 weeks unless gp sends me to A&e. Still tender tummy and spotting yuk/brown blood but feel much better today


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, 

Glad to hear your feeling a little better dilly and you get it sorted ASAP. 

Afm - well I broke my promise and tested today. It was bfn. But I'm only 11dpo. I'm getting a few AF cramps so I don't think it's my month.


----------



## nm4rk

Hi All,

Im new to this group.Ive joined as I need some support from people going through the same as me because it seems that noone knows what it feels like to struggle to conceive,everyone around me is pregnant or found it sooo easy to conceive.

Ive just started my second month on clomed 50mg,feeling ridiculously teary and moody and the hot flushes are driving me crazy.
Last month I genuinley thought it worked .had bloating,sore boobs,I was late for my period and just had a feeling you know.I had a day 21 blood test to see if Ive ovulated and that came back as my progesterone levels were 96 (which i thought was really high).

Once id ovulated I was drinking a glass of pineapple juice every day aswell as a handful of brazil nuts as well as my daily pregnacare vitamins for conception.

My husband has been taking the mens version of this and we have both completly cut out alcohol,caffeine etc( even cut out chocolate and coca cola)

Weve been ridiculously strict and just seem to get that whole disappointment every single month that it doesnt work and its been getting harder and harder and harder.

Weve been trying for 3 years now.Im 26 years old and so is my other half.


Ive got an appointment to go back to the hospital in a few weeks time,not really too sure what they'll say as they've only given me clomed for 3 months.

Any advice/support would be gratefully appreciated.

I know you ladies are going through the same things as me.

Nicola xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

nm4rk... hello hun and welcome   this is a fantastic forum where you get lots and lots of support and advice! Anything you need, just ask. I am so sorry you have been trying for 3 years, I am 26 too and me and my partner who's 29 have been trying for nearly 6 years now, so i feel your pain. There is people around me that have got themselves pregnant so easily and they dont necessarily want kids and it breaks my heart!! When you have got people like us who want kids so much and would love and care for them as your supposed too.
I started on 50mg Clomid for 3 months and after that they upped my dose to 100mg for another 3 months, i am due back at the hospital on the 18th Aug, and hopefully they will refer me for IUI. Me and my partner have been told that we are both fine and its unexplained, what have they told you? What CD are you on at the moment?
You are doing the right thing hun, your diet sounds perfect, there is nothing more that you can do unfortunately, and its very very frustrating!! The Clomid can make you feel so weird too, the side effects on that are awful, but we have to remind ourselves that its all worth it and we WILL all get there in the end.
If you want a chat you can always PM me, and remember we are always here to help you hun. Good luck with your journey,    

xxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Vic-n-Ste,
Thanks so much for replying,its so nice to speak with someone thats going through the same thing.
6 years must be so so hard,i can only begin to imagine what you are both going through.
Everyone seems to think that because were "young" it should be easy but its really not the case.
All of my sisters have had children naturally,one has got 5 and im obviously happy for them but i think "all i want is one,thatd be perfect"
One of my friends was with her partner literally 2 weeks and said oh weve decided to try for kids and then the next month she was pregnant and deep down i was gutted.Its sooo hard to be happy for others right now,even though i am,some parts of me are thinking wow whats wrong with me if its so easy for others.

Im on 50mg of Clomid for 3 months and im due to go back on 9 September to find out what they want to do next,its so frustrating and each time it just feels like they dont want to rush anything when they dont realise the long journey you've been on already.Were you ovulating on the 50mg?

Everything crossed for you that they refer you for the IUI ( big hugs).

Ours in unexplained too!Ive had scans,hysteralpingogram and blood tests and my partner has done the sperm test,everything seems to be fine so they say and that drives me crazy as i guess it does you as if there was some explaination you'd be able to work around that.


Is there anything else i should do re my diet,i went through this thing of drinking a litre of milk a day and 2 litres of water but i found that with all that milk in my system my hot flushes went mental and I was forever living next to the fan with all the windows open whilst my husband wrapped up warm.

Ive tried reflexology aswell as they say that if theres anything blocking they can release it but my reflexologist said she cant feel anything wrong with me,everything seems fine.

Oh i tried the Clear Blue ovulation sticks and they showed that i wasnt ovulating at all,but I used them with clomid and the blood test day 21 showed that I had so guess they dont work.My friend apparently tried them and it showed she was ovulating every day,so much so that she got her partner to wee on the stick just to see if it would show the surge.Did you try these?Did they work for you?

Clomid is really tough but i know,like you say itll definitly be worth it in the end for both of us eh?
My poor husband is getting the brunt of my moodswings too and im bloated and always hot.What side effects have you had?

Thanks so much for your support- Cant tell you how much i appreciate it.

Good luck to you too hun xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi nm4rk - 

Welcome to the board   Sorry to jump in, but I was just reading your posts and wanted to reply over your question with what you're eating and
drinking. You sound like you've got totally everything covered really. Towards the end, when we were successful, I had been drinking only bottled
water for 2/3 months and had been drinking lots of this a day. It did make me feel better.  This might sound strange, but in the month leading up to our BFP,
I'd actually eaten a lot of junk food and eaten out a bit and put on a fair bit of weight! I was thinking to myself. 'It's ok, I'll lose it during the summer' but 
then oops. My partner had also been out on a few night's out, and I'd had a few drinks too. My refexologist said the most important thing are the
'happy hormones' in our heads. We need to be relaxed and easy going. Alcohol does harm sperm, but only if it's regular or excessive. My brother conceived
as an accident really easily, and him and his girlfriend used to go out drinking and having fun sometimes. 
I think really, it's different for everyone, but I think I got to the stage where I realised it hadn't happened when we were being strict over everything, so
unconsciously relaxed a little and enjoyed my food and drink a little more! 
Good luck to you. I know how frustrating it is TTC.       
Floof x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all well ....

Hi nm4rk, firstly you are doing everything right hun there is nothing more you can do, me and my DB were talking last night and he was saying that he thinks i need to chill out a bit and stop thinking baby baby baby every minute, its so much easier said than done though!! But i reckon he is right and i think if i clear my mind a bit and feel a bit happier it might just happen?? So maybe if you try that too we can both get BFP's soon  

Yes i ovulated on the 50mg they upped my dose just to see if that would help at all. When you go back in September hun ask them about IUI as if we are both 'unexplained' then you should be eligible for it too.

Unexplained is very frustrating, like you say if there was a problem at least you can work round it but with this its not that easy, it can make you feel like such a failure sometimes!

Reflexology is supposed to be good, as my DB works with a lady who does reflexology in her spare time and she said the amount of people she has treated for infertility is crazy and they have all come back to her and let her know they are now pregnant. But i do think certain things work for certain people and its a case of trial and error.
I dont use the clear blue ov tests, i know when i am due to ov as the pains i get in my ovaries are awful, so i get down to lots of BMS about 2 days after i have finished my AF and do it every other day for a good 2 weeks, just to try and cover it! How often do you have BMS?

My boyfriend is getting the brunt of my mood swings too but hopefully they understand and just ignore us when we are nasty and support us when we are upset. Im getting to that stage where i dont want all the fun to go out of my relationship so i know i need to try and relax about the whole thing a bit more, as i do feel for my DB too in all this.

Where are you up to in your cycle now? Im on CD6 today i take my last 2 Clomid tablets tonight and then in a couple of days i start the BMS and hope for the best!

xx


----------



## nm4rk

Morning ,

Yea i know that feeling,baby,baby,baby but even when you try not to think about it its allllways there,cant hurt can it,atleast it shows you're still positive something will work and that you are giving up.Im trying to chill out about it by keeping myself busy with other stuff,i think you are right,need to be calm and happy and something will then happen.

Yea ill speak to them about IUI it cant hurt and if im ovulating at 50mg and my progesterone levels are high theres not really going to be any difference in upping my dosage is there.Ill run it past them,i know they like to drag their feet etc.

I found that my reflexologist knew when i was ovulating and could tell if i was going to start my cycle which in one way took away the waiting game of if itll happen or not and it chilled me out too which is always a bonus.

Im the same we were doing lots of BMS every other day until day 21 when i know ive ovulated as i cant tell exactly when ive ovulated as I heard that it makes sure the sperm is mature enough to work but i think this month were going to try every day to see if it makes any difference.

Looks like were on the same cycle.Im on CD6 today too - have just taken my last clomid tablet so were in the same boat.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

nm4rk ... thats birill that we are on the same cycle hun! we can symptom spot together on the 2ww it always makes it much easier! What are are you from? Im in Manchester, would be lovely if you lived close by we could always meet up. Id love to meet up with all the ladies on here they have been such rocks over the last few months.

Floofy ... how are you doing hunni? Hope you are well and enjoying every minute of it!!

Lozza... hey babes!   how you feeling today? Hope your ok and not testing yet, at least until Saturday!! xxx

Caroline .... great to see you on here again hun xxx


----------



## nm4rk

vic- n-ste ....yea its wicked were on the same cycle,nice to know someone is going through things at the same time as you.
Im from Essex so quite far but hey if im ever that way,why not eh?
Everyone seems really supportive and lovely which is so refreshing.

Baby dust to everyone - fingers crossed - we will all get there in the end!!! xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey Vic,

Just popped on to say hi as it has been a while. Its all changed there is hardly anyone on here that I know now. hopefully they are all pregnant and on another forum!!

Cx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hey Caroline!!!

Yep i think they are all preggo and onto the pregnancy forum now! haha, we will be there too soon, im sure    

xx


----------



## pea.pod.dreams

hello, i would really like to find someone who is taking clomid that would like to talk bout there cycle/s.

I am on day 10 today, and was scanned today but only found a tiny follicle that was not big enough to measure. 
Has anyone has this and gone on to fall pregnant? needing a little hope please

THANK YOU

dreams xxxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

I hope so hun.. Its been a long ole slogg. Im keeping   though.


----------



## SarLiv

hi ladies hope you are all ok - sorry to those of you who have had AF come    wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle - it will happen!!

Caroline its good to see you back and wishing you lots of luck for IVF in september - VERY EXCITING


----------



## Shellebell

pea.pod.dreams said:


> hello, i would really like to find someone who is taking clomid that would like to talk bout there cycle/s.
> 
> I am on day 10 today, and was scanned today but only found a tiny follicle that was not big enough to measure.
> Has anyone has this and gone on to fall pregnant? needing a little hope please
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> dreams xxxxxx


Hi

I have moved your post in this chatter thread so you can 'meet' the girls


----------



## Amy N

Vic and caroline... I'm still lurking and reading ur posts daily!! There not many names I recognise now, but I'm really rooting for you to get ur BFPs soon!!  Stilll here to support u guys!! Xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi, been so busy and missed loads but wanted to drop you a note to see how you are   

Cycle buds - Sweetcheeks and Dilly      I'm yet to ov - but I tend to a bit later  - CD18-21... Sweetcheeks - great you got your smiley face in the end   Dilly - sorry you sound like you were in so much pain.  I have had a similar abdominal pain and tummy sticking out   - but it was on day 1 of my cycle (this time and the one before that) so I just put it down to that.  I hope all is okay xx    

Floof - happy-head hormones!  Thats good advice - where do you get them from?    Hope alls going well with you x

I spoke to my cons. and they reccommended IUI... so will have to see about that/funding etc... 

Hi to everyone else and wishing you all lots of luck this time round   Will be checking out 2ww soon so may see some of you there.

x K x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Kitty. Nice to hear from you. My temp has started to rise so I think I ovulated today or yesterday. That's great news about iui. But hopefully you won't need it . Where is the 2ww thread? xxxx


----------



## birba

Also still here


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning all
Well I am feeling much better but have scan and cons appointment tuesday now so guess I may as well still go get checked out even if it is a week later and I feel better. Although I have been feeling dizzy and sick for couple of days but this is not unusual for me on clomid. CD 20 for me and off to get bloods this morning. 

seewt & kitty happy oving   

Amy - hope pregnancy is all going well, must be getting a nice bump now x

birba - how are ya hun? 

pea pod  - welcome to the thread and you will find lots of support here. I have only ever had a scan on cd 10 once and I had 2 follies 18mm and 21mm which is about right size but I never ov'd so must have been empty follies. I would guess that you may not ov this cycle or you will ov late. How many cycles you had and on what dose? it can take a while to kick in and sometimes you may require a dose increase so dont give up hope x

Caroline - good luck with your ivf journey, nice to hear from you here too x

startliv,vic.mm4,floofy   
dilly


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies how are we all today?

Sarliv - Thank you. Big congrats to you. baby girl how exciting. Sending you a big  

AmyN - Thank you. Hope everything is going well for you and yur bump? Sending you a big  

KittyP Im in my 2ww now. It is really dragging. Due to start IVF soon which im funding myself. Big dent in my purse!! Will be worth it though.

Birba & Sweetcheeks2009 - Hi to you both. Hope your doing ok. Sending you big  

Dilly99 - Hi how are things with you? Sending you big  

To all the other ladies  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning everyone!!!

Amy... aww its so nice to hear from you and know that your still lurking! How are you doing i bet your getting a nice baby bump now hey... have you found out what you are having? Thanks for the well wishes hun  

Birba ... nice to know you are still here too hun, and i see your having a little girl...congrats hunni hope all is well.  

Caroline ... it really is great to see you back hun! Good luck on your 2ww, i really hope you do it this month and then you wont need the IVF, iv got everything crossed for you!!

AFM.. well i have officially finished Clomid now, i am CD7 today so going to start BMS tonight and hope for the best!

To all the ladies i have missed .... hello and i hope your all well   xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Thanks Vic. Im also posting on the IVF website as there are a lot of ladies that are at the same clinic as me.
You doing ok. Any sign of thata nasty pain? I don't think I am preggers hun. Don't feel like it. Never mind im staying positive and I know this may sound strange but I have IVF to look forward to. Get lots of   in. Im sure you will do it this month chick       

Hello to all the other ladies on here  

Cx


----------



## tonia vel

good afternoon ladies

im still about to reading all ur messages and will offer any support i can give good luck to lots of bfp lots of new names on here to

lots of fairy dust coming to u all


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Have been having a break from TTC and decided this would be my last month on clomid as it was taking over my life and making me completely depressed!!! I have been reading all your posts regularly despite not posting. I hope everyone is well.

Congrats to all the BFPs.

AFM I am on CD 30 and after this cycle I am going to try and 'forget' about TTC and live my life for a while. I wish you all lots of luck for the future. xxxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey j9l

I'm exactly same asu hub, clomid was making me so depressed and a horrible person to live with feel sorry for my db, I came off clomid after 4 months on it and for the moment ttc has been put on hold for the moment as have had a lot of bad things happening am waiting for the good times to start.

I feel better mentally off the clomid and am sure u will do tho it's hard as I feel time is goin on and I'm not getting younger.

Wishing u luck in future

Hello to everyone else hope ur all well

Poppy


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi ladies

I am looking for some help and it looks like this is the place to get it from.

The BFP in this group are fab  

I had my 1st month of clomid in July, I had my day 21 bloods done but have struggled to get my results, i got them back and they said my level was 92. I have not had any scans or any updates

I have been using ovulation sticks but not received a positive  but had all the pain??

The witch is due on Tuesday but I have felt queasy for 2 days, has anyone else had a queasydeeling on clomid

Good luck and fairydust to all 

Leanne x


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Leanne,

Hope you are well.Im on month 2 of clomid too!My progesterone levels came back at 96 which they say is brill as anything from 30 shows you are ovulating so you are on the right track chick x

The ovulation sticks dont work for everyone - i used them every day and got that i wasnt ovulating but my bloods showed i had,also my friend used them and it showed she was ovulating every day,so much so that she got her other half to wee on them to see if itd be any different so dont rely on them too strongly chick.

The clomid has made me feel a bit queasy and with bad hot flushes.You may find your cycle can change too so just be aware but fingers crossed its worked for you this month chick.Lots of baby dust being blown in your direction

Private message me if you want to talk,always here to talk/support xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Just a quick update. I think I'm 1 or 2dpo today. I really hope I caught this month but knowing my luck I haven't! Why is this so hard! Aahh! 

Dilly. Hope your feeling better x

Kitty. Do you think you've ovulated yet? x


----------



## marie123

Just been catching up reading all your posts as have just got back from holiday. The witch got me whilst I was there although at one point i thought she wasn't going to as i was several days late but when she arrived it was with avengence.  Never had such a heavy / painful one before I'm guessing that was the clomid!?

I have started my next round of clomid now - is anyone else at the beginning of their cycle?


----------



## kitty.p

Hi   sweetcheeks- sorry I'm on mobile and can't jump around much, but just to answer you're q's... You can find 2ww from homepage and look for 2ww 'August' thread... From memory, it might also say 'ladies on waiting' . I'll be popping on there sometime later next week I expect. Yes, I got my smiley face today  Dilly, I hope you are feeling much better. Hi and   to everyone else.  K xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thankyou kitty. I have found the 2ww thread but I've gone on ttc naturally. Is that the wrong one? That's great news about your smiley face. Hope your getting in lots of bms  I've felt abit strange today but don't think it can mean anything as I'm only 3dpo xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Sweets -your'e in the right area!  Its the one above that called : 'August 2ww TTC with TX'.  Hope that helps - will see you there some time next week    xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Ok thankyou. What does tx mean? xx


----------



## Amy N

'Tx' just short hand for treatment xxxx
Hope that helps!!

Amy xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Amy. Brilliant thankyou. Still getting use to the short hand  xxx


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi Nm

Thanks for the reply  

The sick feeling has been there for few days now   I have had the night sweats too! The witch was 2 days late, the wait was awful. As with everyone the 2ww is the worst  

Just hope and pray for this month, but not feeling very positive 

Xx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies, I'm at work hence the ridiculous time in the mOrning, well I'm just after some advice if possible I'm currently cd 22 had bloods done yesterday only 11.4 ( but on cd 12 I had a 20mm follicle so I'm really disheartened by it all! The lady that did the scan assured me that I would ovulate but clearly I didn't I'm finding it real hard to keep my chin up as I thought this month I would finally ovulate on clomid 100 ( this is my fourth round) anyways sorry to be so miserable but db doesn't understand. Does anyone know why I would have a strong follicle n still not ovulate? Xxx


----------



## angel star

flutterbybutterfly, maybe you need something else added to the clomid. If you are having problems releasing the egg but have a good follicle sometimes women are given an injection of hCG to assist ovulation. Hopefully your doctor will discuss the results with you and give you some options. If not I would ask! Sorry you feeling so down  . It is really hard to keep positive but you will get there.

Hi to everyone else. I do check in daily when around but as not taking the lovely clomid at the moment leaving it for the rest of you to chat. Sorry for lack of personals but so many of you. xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

morning all, 

Just a quick one as about to head into a meeting. 

AF turned up for me today - 2 days late! gotta love clomid! 

To those thinking about monitoring your BBT - I woud definatly recommend it if you have a regular wake up routine. I knew from taking my temps yesterday that AF would be here today as there was a really big temp drop.

I will try and catch up on the posts later. Love to all. x


----------



## birba

hi caroline, vic and all of you!
All is well with me and thanks for asking 
I wish you all the luck in the world!
Any advice I can offer I am here for you xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies.... hope your all well.

Lozza ... so sorry AF arrived hunni! Stay strong and try again i know you can do it! You'll see  

Birba .. so glad all is going well with you hun, has it actually sunk in yet? haha!! take car of yourself  

AFM... well BMS has now started so we will have to see what happens, fingers crossed we do enough this month! We might try reflexology too if it fails this month, has anyone else had it? What is it like?
Im quite busy at work so i will be back on later to do personals xxxxx


----------



## bbmonster

Hi, I just have a question regarding Clomid. Im on my second cycle, last monthe I ov'd and my 21 day test gave a level of 42. This cycle Im having no signs of ovulation at all. Last cycle my ovaried felt like the size of a tennis ball...but this time nothing. Im due to ovulate on Friday so surely i should have some feelings now? I cant remember when it strated last month, but i know I could feel my ovary getting bigger each day. Please can anyone give me any advice? We have used clomid before a few years ago and i ovulated, just concerned this month i have done something wrong. xx
Good luck to you allx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi eveyone. Hope your all ok and had a fab weekend?

Angel Star- Good to see you pop back. Hoep all is ok with you. Sending you  

Birba - Glad everything is good well with you a the little one. Sending you  

Vic - I had Reflexology for 6 months. Was lovely and relaxing but if you have really ticklish feet then don't try it !!!    

Update with me. Off to my Consent consultation on the 7th Sept sign all the paperwork etc for IVF and no doubt have to part with all the money OUCH!!!!  

To all you other ladies sending you   and


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Lozza so sorry Hun. Big hugs   xx

Afm I'm doing ok but had some twinges today and stretching feeling in my tummy muscles. I'm only 5dpo thou. Also when I checked my cm internally my cm was creamy and a tiny small amount on the end of my finger was a pinky colour. Wasn't jelly just small tiny bit pinky creamy cm. I don't want to get my hopes up cuz I've checked severally times after and it's just been creamy White. I'm thinking now maybe I cut myself   lol. Any ideas? xxx

Vic n ste. Good luck this month xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls!!

Just wanted to pop on and see how you are all doing!! Never give up your PMA  It will happen for you!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## KateF

Evening ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals, I've been away since Fri and can't keep up!  

Vic, I've tried reflexology and loved it.  Don't think it really made any difference for me though - I had more success with acupuncture.

Lozza, sorry the witch got you, fingers crossed for this month!  

AFM, I'm 2/3 dpo (not exactly sure when I O'd this month as temps have been all over the place!).  Going to try very hard not to symptom spot this cycle - feeling quite negative at the moment to be honest and as my temps have been so mad I just don't know if everything has worked properly this month.  After 22 months TTC I'm just getting fed up.....sorry, going through a 'poor me' phase this evening, I'll snap out of it.

Kate x


----------



## SarLiv

Kate - we were TTC for 22 cycles too when i got our BFP.  i was posting on here that i could not take any more and i felt we would never fall pregnant again - i felt terrible for my son and so guilty as i had one child already but was desparate for a second.  it just seemed like it would never ever happen.  It did happen though for us and it will happen for you to - hang in there.  dealing with infertility is just the hardest thing in the world but you will get there  

sending you all lots of luck this month 

sweetcheeks that does sound really positive! 

sorry to those who have had AF turn up


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!

Caroline ... oh yes i remember you going for reflexology, i do have tickly feet so maybe its not such a good idea!! haha xx

Sweetcheeks ... thanks hunni, you too. Sounds positive for you xx  

KateF ... what is acupuncture like? Im scared of needles haha!! Good luck for this month hun, you will do it, we all will.

AFM... well something has bitten me on my ankle and made it all swell up and inflamed, i can hardly walk!! So missed out on BMS last night which im gutted about as im now in my fertile period ...typical   Will make up for it tonight though hahaha!! No matter if my ankle is still swollen or not il find a way!  

xx


----------



## KateF

Vic-n-Ste, acupuncture was great, lovely in fact!  I found it really relaxing and the needles are so tiny and really don't hurt.  I felt so relaxed afterwards and slept so much better.  Give it a try!  

x


----------



## NattyT

Hi Ladies, well its been ages since I was on this site - again.
As you can see from my footnote Ive done the rounds trying to have another baba.

Well I have decided to go back to the beggining (mainly due to costs) 
Anyway I was last on Clomid around 9.5 years ago and have totally forgotten the protocal etc

I am luck to be in South Africa, where my GP has prescribed the Clomid for me.  I wanted to find out your protocols so that I know what Im doing again.

I will be on my d 7 from my last period TOMORROW, have been told to start the clomid tabs for 5 days from then is that right?  Also which are the days best to to the deed with dh?  I dont honestly want to have to buy those ovulation sticks, they are soooo expensive here!

Well looking forward to getting to know you all - hope to hear your suggestions etc soon

Love to all in your cycles 
Nats


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!

Hope you are all ok!!! Just a quick one as mega busy at work  

Well got down to some BMS last night! So now iv got my DB's love juice inside i just hope it does its job!! Will be having lots more too as another week of this and then the dreaded 2ww!! lol.

Just spoke to the fertility hospital again just to see if they have received anything from my GP re IUI and they haven't, so im back at the hospital tomorrow and hopefully my cons will refer me for it, i will defo try and push for it anyway!

Love to all and speak later xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join now please having just finished my first cycle of clomid so am now on day 7.  A few minor side effects I think but nothing at all major so just waiting for scan next Monday to find out if all ok.  I do ov on my own anyway so hoping it will just give me the push I need.  

Vic-n-ste - hope you are ok and that his love juice is doing what it needs to do right now.  Was last night your first go at BMS this month?  Sorry if too personal but just wondering when I should get going with it and wondered if missing Friday and Saturday would be really bad as DH is away so can dtd today and Thursday then from Sunday onwards.

NattyT - hello, I am afraid not sure about your clomid as I have been told to take it day 2-6 of my cycle which seems the norm so not sure about taking it later.  I am sure someone else will be able to help though.

Marie123 - a bit late in replying but I think we are pretty much at the same point so hope to get through this cycle together.

Sweetcheeks, KateF, AmyN, Birba, Sarliv, J9L, Angel, Jenna and anybody else I have missed off - hope you are all ok.


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
Just checking in.  

Natty - Usually people take clomid Days 2-6 of their cycle. I've heard of people taking it days 3-7, but never as late as you were told. I'd question that, as the clomid is supposed to help the development of the follicles before you come up to ovulation. 

Good luck to everyone at the start of BMS time!     

Floof x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Natty ... i would question why you have been told to take he Clomid so late hun as i take mine days 2-6 of my AF. Have they asked you to have any bloods or scans?

Hoping123 ... good luck on your Clomid journey hun, i also ov naturally and im taking it for the same reason as you. I usually start BMS on CD9 or 10 i just get as much love juice in there as possible before i am due to ov. What day do you normally ov on hun? I also carry on with the BMS up to 3 days after i have ov'd just in case! Lots of people say its bst to have sex every other day as the   have to re group, but you can do it every day if you like ... i do sometimes!! Just remember it only takes that one time to preg, so even if you only did it once it could still happen.

Floofy ... hope your ok hun xx

xxx


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi ladies.

I hope you are all well, and wherever you are in your cycle it's going well!!

I would like to ask a silly question, on my 1st cycle of clomid (July) my AF was 2 days late, so should I now test 2 days later or will the BFN I got on my normal day 28 be right??

I think I know it's The later but guess it's just wishful thinking 

Xx


----------



## Hoping123

Leanne - I am sorry but I don't know the answer as am on my first cycle but hope that you get a BFP when you do test.

Vic-n-ste - thank you for the reply, I tend to ov around day 13/14 but as this is my first cycle it may change things a bit.  Have got a scan next Monday, day 12, so hopefully they will be able to tell me when I should be ov'ing.  Haven't had BMS yet this month but planning to Friday morning before DH goes away, Sunday lunchtime when he gets back and every other day from then on for about a week just to be sure although as I said before I am hoping that the hospital can give us some guidance as to best time after scan.  HOpe you are well, I have been reading this thread for a while now so will be nice to finally be able to join in but atm have no symptoms so not much to say. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!

I'm about to start my first cycle on clomid do thought I would stop by and say hi!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!!

Leanne ... hey chic, good luck with your journey hun, if i were you i would test again just to be sure and if no AF in a few more days call your doc and see what they advise ... good luck for BFP hunni xx  

Hoping ... good luck with the BMS hun, get plenty of it done and il keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!  

Nuttynat ... good luck with your crazy clomid journey hun, if you need anything at all we are all here!!  

AFM ... well more BMS last night, this is defo the fun time of ttc hahaha   jusy going to get loads more done over the next week as today is one of my most fertile days (according to my ticker) so im sure DB will be happy!!! Im at the hospital today at 4.15pm to talk about whats next i hope they refer me for IUI but i will be back on tomorrow so will let you all know then.

Love,   and    to ALL of you xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all ok? 

Vic - Good luck today hun will be thinking about you.

Sending you a big   and lots of 

Cx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone hoping 123 a cycle buddy yay! think I am just slightly ahead of you but I have longish cycles (31 - 36 days mostly) how are your emotions doing? I cried at the rspca advert this morning so i guess i know clomid is working lol.  I ov naturally to so using clomid for same reason.

Floof nice to hear from you and hope all is well.

Vic I tried reflexology but it either hurt or tickled I couldn't seem to strike a balance.  I have had more luck with accupuncture I have the pain threshold of a gnat but found it fine and was surprised how relaxing it is so I agree with kate!  Not sure if it is making any difference to me but as they say every little helps   you are at the hosp as I type so sending positve thoughts, I am going 1st sept and praying they put me forward for iui. 

Nutty Nat hope you first cycle goes well.

Natty T according to the clomid website i was reading the other day that if you take later in cycle ie when you are it encourages one really good egg whereas earlier has more chance of multiple eggs but I am only remembering what i read so don't take that as gospel, if i can find the web address will post later.  best days for BMS are the same - ovulation is supposed to be 14 days  before your af.  so its best to bms in the week before that and a day after at leats that is what I was told by my dr.

hi Kate, Caroline, Lianne and Sarliv


----------



## Hoping123

Marie123 - hey cycle buddy!  Sorry you are feeling emotional but good that it means clomid is working, what day are you on now then?  I am on day 8.  Having said yesterday I have not got any symptoms I felt very dizzy last night with hot flushes and nausea so maybe it is doing something after all.  I guess we will know in three weeks!

Vic-n-ste - hope you get on ok at the hospital and they put you forward for IUI, no-one has ever suggested that to me and have been put forward for IVF but I think I will ask about that as it seems less invasive?

Nuttynat - I have just finished taking my first lot of clomid and it all seemed ok so hope that you get on ok too, what dose are you on?

Caroline - hope you are ok hunni.

A big hello to everybody else. xx


----------



## marie123

Nutty T have just tried to find the article I reda the other day and can't. I am worried that I remembered the information wrong so ignore what I said just in case.  Hopefully someone else can be more helpful - sorry  

Hoping- its day 10 for me so BMS tonight and hopefully for the next few nights if i can keep DH in the mood lol. I generally ov between day 16 and 18.  Hope you start to feel better on it soon fx for a positive month for us


----------



## Hoping123

Marie123 - enjoy the BMS over the next few days, you are on cycle two now aren't you?  Do you still get scans or bloods?  I am planning on BMS tmrw morning then every other day until hospital tell me I have ov'd.  I am fine now but in the evenings it hits me but, like you say, fx for us all and it will be worth it! x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone,

Blowing bubbles your way xxx

Hoping I am on 50mg

Marie... I have long cycles too, anything between 30 and 40 days, when I was a teenager they were 90 days apart 



Am keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get too moody  My doc has told me that when I start taking the clomid the best days for bms are between day 10 and day 14 ... does this still apply for people who have long cycles??


----------



## marie123

Nutty Nat- 90 days that is long.  At least they are shorter now, did that happen naturally or with treatment?  I use cbfm to guide my bms and to try and work out best days but then have to work around hubby being available and in the mood. I aim to do every other day between days 10 and 18, when I fell pregnant it was on day 18( sadly that one didn't stick).  I know that i ovulate between day 16 and 18 so that is why I try to bms for the extra days.  Think i might get to the point of every other day throughout the month but that takes stamina lol!! Good luck with those mood swings   !!!!!

Hoping - I am having bloods done on day 23 with clomid the prog went from 52 (untreated) to 66. I only have one more form for bloods but have another 4 months of clomid, was wondering if i would get away with photocopying it to be tested on the other cycles but not sure if i have the guts (or cheek) to try that.  When are your scans/ tests this month?


----------



## Leanne2610

Vic thanks for your reply I have not tested today, this is day 30. I am going to leave it until sat if the witch has not arrived.

I hope your appointment went well and all is looking hopeful. 

Hi to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls  

I hope you are all okay - lots of us on 2ww now...      I'm 6dpo and trying not to symptom spot   - especially after Dr suggested IUI.  Not sure if thats a good thing or bad thing.  Didn't think I'd have to go down that route.  Vic-n-Ste - I'd be interested to hear what your Dr says about it.  I have found out I can't get IUI on NHS - but I can get IVF - but there's a year waiting list    I have to have a laporoscopy first and thats been scheduled in this Autumn.  

Natty - hello   yes, just to add to the general consensus, I'm day 2-6, too. 

Hello to cycle buddies     and hi to everyone else   - fingers crossed this month for all of us   

Take care
Kitty x


----------



## Hoping123

Happy Friday girls!

Marie - my first scan is booked in for Monday, day 12, and she said after I have had that one they will let me know when to come in again.  I personally wouldn't have the cheek to photocopy the form but if you have then go for it.  YOur pg levels sound good anyway.

Nutty - you are on the same dose as me and I didn't get any moodiness so fx you won't either, when are you taking the first tablet?

Leanne - good luck with testing tmrw. 

Vic-n-ste - hope the appt went well yesterday.

KittyP - fx that you wont' need the IUI and that you get a lovely BFP in about a week or so.

A big hello to everybody else, hope everyone has a lovely Friday and that the sun is shining where you are. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, hope you are all well and thanks for all the well wishes and positive thoughts yesterday ....

Well went to the hospital and seen my actual consultant and this is what he had to say - 

He has looked through everything all mine and DB's notes, he has now taken me off Clomid as it has done its job but im still not preg so he doesn't think there is any point in me taking it anymore. He said that i did ov naturally before the Clomid but he doesn't think i did every month, he also said the  my DB's sperm came back ok but his 'normal' sperm could be a bit higher (i never knew any of this before as far as i knew we were both fine!!) and he also said that he thinks there are 3 reasons why i am not getting preg - 
1. Endometriosis : they have removed it but he thinks that it has prolonged things
2. Low normal sperm DB - which we were told in the beginning were fine?
3. Not ovulating every month
He has decided to refer me for IUI but i have to wait 3 weeks for a decision to see wether or not we are eligible for it free on the NHS or if we have to go private? If its the latter there is no way we can do it, we just cant afford it right now!

I feel a bit dis-heartened but at the same time glad that he is pushing for the IUI. Iv spoke to my DB and we have decided to try and forget about the whole falling preg thing for a couple of months (easier said then done for me!) and wait to hear wether we can have this IUI done on the NHS, fingers crossed we can!?
I dont know why i feel really sad?? I just do, i suppose i should be happy and just await the decision.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Hey Vic-n-ste - I am sorry you are feeling sad about what you got told yesterday.  It is very annoying that they have only just told you that you and DH are not 100% perfect but on the positive side he has given other option which may work better for you.  I am not sure how it works but fx you will be eligible for it on NHS and things will move forward.
Let's hope the next three weeks go by for you and you enjoy S in the meantime and you never know!  Please let us know how you get on and I will have everything crossed that the clomid has given your body the push to allow a BFP so IUI doesn't have to happen. xx


----------



## Jane2011

Vic n Ste - don't worry about iui. I did 5 months of clomid then tamoxifen. Found out today that my first iui has worked x


----------



## Hoping123

Jane2011- CONGRATULATIONS!!  I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months. xx


----------



## KateF

Vic-n-Ste, sorry you're feeling a bit disheartened.  That's so frustrating to only now hear that DB's swimmers may not be perfect.  Did you ever see a copy of the results of his sample?? 

My OH has 'moderate' motility issues (although this is a major improvement) on his samples before his varicocele was corrected.  Even with his slow swimmers we still managed to fall pg natuarally at the end of last year so fingers crossed it won't make too much difference.

AFM: 6 dpo today and trying not to think about TTC for once!

Hi to everyone else 

Kate x


----------



## jenna201

wow jane   congratulations chick, so pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Congrats Jane!!! you are my shimmer of hope hun xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Congrats Jane. So please for you    Have a happy and healthy 9 months hun  

Vic - Loving your profile pic. How sweet. Is it your kitten? I have sent you a personnal message hun. Sending you big    

To all you other ladies have a fab weekend. Sending youo all big   and    

Cx


----------



## SarLiv

Jane - wonderful news congratulations!

Vic - i had endo which was removed and i also ovulated on my own and also my husband has a low count with slow swimmers and as you know we conceived - i know its hard not to panic when you hear these things but there is 100% definitely still a huge change the IUI will work for you


----------



## marie123

Jane big big congrats   wishing you a happy healthy 9 months  

Vic stay positive until you know the results why do you think you might not be legible? you don't have to answer that if you don't want to.  Its understandable to feel sad; being in limbo with things beyond your control is hard.  Stay strong and positive thoughts.

Hoping, how are you today DH refused to bms last night so frustrating but didn't want to push things.  I won't have the cheek to photocopy tempting tho it is will prob go back to dr and explaon that i thought i only had 3 mths clomid but actually have 6 (it was prescribed last year but only taking now).  Hope your side effects have subsided.

Kate good luck with not thinking about ttc, if u discover how please let me know the secret.

Hi Jenna how are you not heard from you for ages how r things?

Kitty we may end up on iui thread together lol I was told that there was a good chance that may be the next step for me and i am really hoping so; good luck on you 2ww and hope you get a bfp that means you wont ned the next step .

Hi sarliv , leanne nutty nat and caroline (hope i haven't missed anyone)


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi hoping,

Just waiting for my af to start then gonna start taking on day 2 x


----------



## paulamcd

Hiya, hope you don't mind me popping in?
I'm getting a little nervous about my hospital app!  Its 30th Aug and fingers crossed I get Clomid!!  Well at my last appointment the consultant told me I would.  Has anyone else done an 8 week pee sample to track hormones?  I should hopefully get the results from that too.  I'm not ovulating so I really hope that Clomid works for us.

Good luck to everyone else 

P xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck Paula! My consultant told me in June that he would give me clomid I'm August if I wasn't preg and he did so hopefully yours will do the same. Xxx


----------



## paulamcd

I really hope so!  After all the tests and opps and investigations and waiting.....I think this is the closest I have felt to actually doing something about helping me get pregnant.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me!! xx


----------



## Hoping123

Happy Saturday girls!

Marie123- sorry to hear that DH wouldn't dtd but hopefully you will get some today and for next few days.  I am ok, side effects have gone so had BMS on Thursday night, last night and planning on every other day now until further notice.  Hope you are feeling ok and that your bloods on day 23 show good levels.  

Nuttynat - I hope that you don't have to wait too long for your AF so that you can get going on day 2 and it goes smoothly for you.

Paulamcd - good luck for your appt on 30th and fx you will get prescribed clomid so you feel like you are doing something positive to get pregnant.

Jenna, Caroline, Sarliv, Angel, Sweetcheeks and anybody else reading - hope you all have a good weekend. xx

AFM- am on day 10 now, had BMS for last couple of days and will continue doing so until further notice, got first scan on Monday to find out when ov'ing so   that I may be one of the fortunate ones and get first time success.


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, hope you all have a fab weekend! just a quick one as I have my year old godson and we are off to build a bear shortly!

Paula welcome to the thread,  its not long to the 30th now and I am sure you will be offered clomid so you'll soon be joining us and all the delights clomid brings.  Hope the appointment goes well.

Hoping - an update we Bms last night and like youwe are  planning to continue til my cbfm says stop!  Not long til your scan now, goodluck and keep us posted .

have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies, just a quick one as i am busy at work today.

Wishing all those who are bms at the moment lots of luck and hope it results in your much wanted bfp's

marie123 i am doing good thanks hun, i had a month off clomid and when af showed up last week i ended up taking my last dose of clomid even tho i know what will happen if i fall pregnant, cant sit around and do nothing, that month dragged and my cycle was so much longer, day 7 today so will see what happens, not actually gonna try this month will just see if i catch the egg or not. have my appointment in a couple of weeks so will see whats next for me as i think this is the last clomid round i will be doing.

hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## marie123

Hi Jenna, just a quickie to pop by and say nothings ever certain and you never know, just read your tag line "miracles do happen" keep positive just think one last month if crazy clomid side effects and then you can hopefully get some answers and on to the next step of the journey.  I hope its good news, keep me posted


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Girls ... im having a bad time!! Ivjust found out my friend is preg, and i am so happy for her dont get me wrong but im gutted for me, is that bad I cant stop crying im a mess!!


----------



## angel star

Vic, all your emotions about your friend being pregnant are so normal  . You have been trying for ages and it is so difficult when others around are pregnant and it happens so easily for them. I feel like you a lot of the time but I also have such horrible feelings of jealousy. My next door neighbour is about to have her second and it has taken me until last week to say anything to her, I just had to avoid her. I hope you slept last night and let's   that this last cycle of your clomid will work and you can be pregnant at the same time as your friend. Take care, xxx.

Hi to everyone else - lots of new ladies. I am reading daily, just not posting a lot - but will once I start the clomid again in a couple of months or so. xx

Ooops, Jane, nearly forgot to say congratulations on your BFP  . xx


----------



## gogirl71

Vic-n-Ste said:


> Girls ... im having a bad time!! Ivjust found out my friend is preg, and i am so happy for her dont get me wrong but im gutted for me, is that bad I cant stop crying im a mess!!


Vic-n-Ste - angel star is right, your emotions are very normal. I too have got extremely jealous and emotional when friends and colleagues have announced they are pregnant, it seems so unfair and frustrating that everyone else is getting pregnant but you. Today is a bad day for me too, I started with AF symptoms last night, 9 days before AF due, so that's another month gone and I only have 3 months left, although they are changing me to Tamoxifen so I see that as only 2 chances left as wont be getting pg on first round with all the tests they do. I feel there is little, if no, hope of it ever happening, we can't afford IVF etc so that will be it! I went to bed and sobed me little heart out last night. I hope you feel better today and you get the news you are so wanting soon. x


----------



## Amy N

Vic- just wanted to send u a big hug! Its a total normal reaction and as u say its not that u don't want her to be pregnant, its that u want to be, its a hard time and especially if its a close friend as ul see her a lot, my biggest thing was that I found ppl who knew about our treatment woul avoid telliimg me things, and that hurt more.... I f elt like screaming at them 'I don't want u baby I just want my own! It seems s unfair and these things are really sent to try us but wll make ur bundle even more precious when they decide to make an apperance, keep smiling hunny xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Vic-n-ste - I am sorry you are feeling upset but like everyone else has said it is completely normal and it isn't helped by the fact that it has just come after your appt.  Please look after yourself and get DH to spoil you rotton and let's   that IUI isn't needed and your BMS does the job.

Gogirl - I am sorry you are feeling down too but 9 days before AF is due could be implantation cramps?  I am no expert but please don't give up just yet. xx

Angelstar - nice to hear you are still reading, I think you pretty much left the thread as I started but hope the weight loss is still going well for you so you feel ready to start taking clomid again soon.

Marie123 - hope you are ok and the BMS is still going well, have you had a peak on your CBFM yet?  Probably a bit early actually as I think you are day 13 but fx it won't be long.

AmyN - hope you and bump are doing well, I can't believe you are 23 weeks already, it seems to have gone very fast.  When you got your BFP did you take anything to help your cm?  I know clomid can affect it but I don't really want to have to take anything else unless I have to.

Sarliv, sweetcheeks, Jenna, Birba, Jane, Caroline, Leanne and anybody else I have missed - hello and hope you are having a nice, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks ladies for all your support!! I feel a bit better today especially with you all telling me its normal!! 
Me and DB had BMS last night and that cheered me up a bit too, im 1dpo now so will have to see what happens??

Dont want to talkabout it much today as its still sensitive, so im going to make some brekkie and go out for lunch with my lovely DB. I will be back on here tomorrow,

Love to you all .... i actually dont know what i would do without you   thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Vic n Ste, we're all here for you if you need us x


----------



## marie123

Afternoon everyone,

Vic so sorry to hear that you are down but like everyone else has said it is perfectly nomal; it is hard at the best of times but add in the crazy clomid hormones and its even harder.  I understand how you feel I have three close friends, one has a four month old and the other two are pregnant due around xmas.  When I heard about my best friend told me I literally cried for hours (kept it away from her but she knows me so well she knew.) having said that when she was pregnant last year she didn't tell me until she miscarried and that was even harder to think that she hadn't wanted to tell me.    It really is hard to feel genuinely happy for someone you care about whilst feeling so jealous and sad at the same time.  I am really trying hard now to remember that their babies have no bearing on my ability to fall pregnant and that my time will come.  All our times will come!  keep strong and positive 

Gogirl 9 days before i don't think its over just yet -fingers crossed for you.

Hi Amy hope all is well with you

Hi angel star make the most of your clomid free months 

Hoping - bms going ok i usually ov day 16 or 18 so trying a new idea this month, i usually bms on even day (don't know why but 10 12 14 16 1 so this month figured that as i ov on even days am gonna try bms 11 13 15 17 my theory being that way when i do   may be ready and waiting.  It probably makes no odds (pardon the pun) at all but its the little things that keep me going lol.  Hope all is going well with you ! 

hi everyone else and good luck wherever you are in your cycles x


----------



## scattykat

Hi ladies, new to this link. Have been on the clomid for 5 months last year (stopped it when they found out DH had a cyst blocking sperm duct, took 6 months to sort out) , now on my 3rd month this time round, got another 3 months then if no BFP we are being referred for IVF.
I have just read the link at the top regarding all the side effects...so glad I did! I have been weeing like a racehorse, is so embarrassing at work having to keep running of all the time! I also have been getting quite bad ache/cramp type thing in my  rt thigh, was convinced had dvt or something!
Well, just wanted to say hi, hope you all had a good weekend.
Kat xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies .... how are you all today!??

Thanks for all the support once again when i had my melt down on Saturday! I feel much better now i went to see my friend yesterday and i was fine, i really am so so happy for her, i was asking her all sorts of questions hahaha, iv told her she will get sick of me soon as im gonna bug her to know everything! She is a lovely girl who has not made me feel rubbish in anyway at all, she kind of knows that we are trying for a baby but she doesn't know how much and that we have been on clomid etc .. so i think i will keep it like that for the time being.
I actually cant wait for her to have it now! Very excited! 

I am now 2dpo and we had lots and lots of BMS this month, so hopefully we have done it!!!!

Hope the rest of you are all ok .... i will be back on later to do personals xxxxxxxxx
Love you all to bits x


----------



## chazzy333444

hi hope you dont mind me jumping in........ i wanted a bit of advise maybe jumping the gun abit..... had a 21day blood test, results came back that myProgesterone  was a 2.    Doc is sending me for a ultra scan..... 

was just wondering, if any of you guys have had low Progesterone ? Then will doctors prescribe Clomid?

xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies. Hope your all ok and have had a good weekend?

Sending you all big   and   

Cxx


----------



## KateF

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is feeling ok today.

Chazzy, welcome!  My consultant indicated that progesterone should be over 30 to confirm ovulation, although I think the figure varies from clinic to clinic.  A level of 2 does sound too low though and clomid is definitely something that could help with that.

Sorry for the lack of personals again....we had another weekend away so I can't keep up!

AFM, I'm 11dpo and think I'm out.  Had a temp dip yesterday to just above the coverline and then a huge dip this morning to below the line so I bet AF arrives within the next day or so.  Gutted.  Again!  Does anyone know if you can buy anything over the counter to help increase your LP as 11/12 days seems a bit a short don't you think??

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Kate. Sorry to hear that about your temps. I'm 13dpo today and my temp alo dropped yesterday to just above coverline but has gone up by .1 this morning but I was very hot when I woke this morning so that's probably why. It's not fair is it! I'm expecting af in the next day or 2 aswell. I used a opk this morning aswell just to see what it said and it was negative and only 1 line so from what I've read on here that means a bfn  so rubbish isn't it xxx


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies just a quick one,

kateF i know that vitamin B6 is supposed to increase your luteal phase, if you look it up on google you will find lots of info on it, other than that u can get cyclogest which is progesterone support but only a consultant can prescribe u that, u would have to take in your charts to prove that your luteal phase it short and i had to go armed with information i found thanks to angel star to get mine but it def worth it.xx

Sweetcheeks although an opk can detect pregnancy it should not be used as a substitute for a pregnancy test hun, when i got my bfp i did an opk to see if it worked and it was negative, didnt show till i was 17dpo on the opk.Your not out till af arrives so fingers crossed it was a late implantation dip xx

i hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend, sorry for lack of personals but dont come on here too much lately as trying to have a break to keep my sanity, love to u all and wishing you all the very best in your current cycles x


----------



## Amy N

hey ladies>>>

Jenna- hope you and DP have made up, and things are back on track...... where are you up to with things now, hos the met going, and are you still taking clomid or having a break all togther?

Wishng you all lots of baby dust and lots of BFPs to follow!!

amy x


----------



## KateF

Thanks Jenna and Sweetcheeks, I'll look into the B6 for next cycle.  I'm getting really fed up with all this TTC and for me it's 'only' been 2 years. Sometimes I'm just tempted to get a loan and move straight on to IVF to avoid all this uncertainty (although I know IVF would open a whole new can of worms in stress!)...DH would kill me though!

Well I'm out for this month as started spotting a little while ago.....I knew it!  I have a question though.  If AF comes on properly within the next few hours (normally it comes on heavy straightaway without any spotting) do I class today as CD1 or should it be tomorrow??  I'm sure I read somewhere that if AF comes on properly after a certain time then you should count the next day as CD1

Thanks!

Kate x


----------



## marie123

Kate I THINK that day 1 is when you have full flow and red blood, but don't quote me ton that like you i seem to remember reading it somewhere.  Sorry the witch got you this month.  
Jenna hope you find sanity soon, when you do let me know where to find it  
welcome Chazzy I expect that your doctor will prescribe clomid - goodluck
Welcome scatty cat hope the side effects aren't too bad for you this month.
Vic fingers crossed all your bms has been enough.
Hoping123 how is it all going? 
hi caroline and sweetcheeks.

AFM - still working on the bms.  roll on next thursday for my consultant appointment. 
babydust to all wherever you are in your cycles


----------



## Hoping123

Hello ladies,

Marie123 - hope you are ok and glad that the BMS is going well, I had my scan on Monday and looked ok so will go back tmrw for another scan and see if I have ov'd yet.  We are dtd every day atm so will see what she says in the morning as to what we do from here.

KateF- I believe that day 1 counts on your first day of full flow but if that happens after 3pm then you count your next day as day 1 so if you didn't come on till yesterday evening then count today as day 1, I think.

Jenna - hope you are ok and that taking time from clomid is doing you good, have you had your appt yet?

Sweetcheeks - I am sorry your temp dipped but fx that you are still in the running for this month.

Sarliv, Amy, Floofymad, Jane2011 and Birba - hope you and your bumps are doing well.

Angelstar - Hope the diet is still going well and if you feel ready to take clomid again.

A big hello to everybody else. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies

Just a quick one as busy at work!! Hope you are all ok!!

Iv nothing to report on at the mo!! Im 4dpo now so will have to see what happens?

Love to all speak later x


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Vic-n-ste - I am sorry I missed you off my last post, hope you are ok and that the 2ww goes well for you and you get a good answer about IUI but that you don't need it as you will have a BFP to tell them about.


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies, i am doing ok thanks. I have my appointment next thursday so not much longer to wait. getting excited now as i can finally start doing something. i was taking a break from clomid but i had one more round left and when af arrived i took them so this will be my last go on it and will be ovulating on saturday so gonna start bms tonight. Bf had his appointment today and he has to be circumsised so will be having no hanky panky for at least a month after his surgery according to the doc so thats gonna hinder ttc but i guess its another break from all this stress.

Vicnste wishing you lots of luck hun on this cycle, hopefully its a lucky one for u x

marie wishing you luck with the bms and for your appointment, ours is on the same day so hopefully we both get some good news and answers x

kateF so sorry af has arrived for you hunny, keep your chin up xx

amy hope you are doing well chick, me and dan are doing ok at the moment, he is getting counselling for his issues and he is really trying to patch things up, sucking up like there is no tomorrow and i am not having to lift a finger lol. we are taking it day by day and at the moment things are looking ok so we shall see, i had one month off clomid but saw my last dose in the draw and thought sod it so too late now as i have taken it. I wont be going on clomid again, i am hoping they can give me an alternative as i have done way more cycles than anyone else on here and apparently its not good for u to be on it that long. hope you and bubs are doing well xx

hello to everyone else,

x


----------



## Leanne22

Hey, I was looking for some advise please, I don't really write on here much so am a bit new @ this!

I am on my month 2 of clomid! I started on the 100mg and overstimuled, and now as a result they have lowed the dose, and I was wondering will this make a massive difference to the 100mg? 

Also does anyone if the side effects should be less, because I am having worse hot flushes and mood swings and o can't seem to stop crying!! 

Any advice would be brill! 

Thank you lots <3 xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

jenna-how many cycles have you done of clomid jenna? id had 12 in total (first 7 without any response) i was on my last 'official' cycle before theyd have moved on to iui.....meant to ask, how are you getting on with the metformin- if you continued with it?

hope your appt goes ell next week, and sounds like you and BF or getting back on track, its so hard isnt it and the bit of time out, as awful as it is waiting may be what the relationship needs to heal too...... make sure you stay in touch!!

Amy xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is going well for you.

I am still waiting for my AF to arrive so that I can start taking my clomid.

I will be on here more once I start taking it.

Blowing bubbles to everyone

xxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Temp dip today and spotting. Gutted  xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Sweetcheecks so sorry for you xxxx

My AF has just showed up so  I will be starting to take Clomid tomorrow, have had pains all day but wasn't expecting it till next week!


----------



## KateF

Sweetcheeks that sucks!  It's awful isn't it, you convince yourself that the temp dip might not mean AF, but it always does for me!

Hoping123 thanks for the advice re which cycle day I'm on.  I'm still a bit confused about whether today or yesterday should be CD1.  AF arrived properly at around 7 yesterday evening so I THINK that means today is CD1, but I have also read other forums which suggest that CD1 is the day AF arrives properly regardless of the time of day.  Ah well, I'll see what other info I can find!

Jenna good luck with your last lot of clomid.  I hate it, I feel like I'm poisoning my body and I hate the sweats and bloating I get on it.  My BBs have exploded in size since I started with it and somehow I have to squeeze myself into a wedding outfit in a couple of weeks time!

FX'd for you this month Vic-n-Ste....hope the TWW doesn't drag too much.


Hello to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Kate. I would count today as cd1 Hun xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Have taken my first tablet this morning yay! But on the other hand am not at all happy, rang my clinic yesterday to arrange my ultrasound and left a message on the answerphone. The nurse rang me back this morning and told me that I cannot have an ultra sound this month as she is going on holiday so wont be around to do it, then told me that I do not need blood tests as my results from the tests I had originally indicated that I ovulated.

Advised her that we do not know if I do every month due to my left ft poss being blocked and also as I am irregular that I do not know when I ovulate . She just told me that I need to have BMS at least 3-4 times a week which is impossible when you lead busy lives. arrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!

Looks like another pointless month for me


----------



## marie123

Stay positive Nuttynat, its so infuriating isn't it! good luck on your first round. 
Sweetcheeks sorry af arrived  
Hoping 123 glad scan went well, nearly time for 2ww for us.  I am going to try once more tonight as cbfm hasn't detected peak yet although pains tell me I have.  
Vic thinking of you on your 2ww.
Jenna glad you are DB are sorting things out, goodluck on your last round and babydust for your appointment, like you say positive thoughts that next thurs is positive for us both  
afm off to accupuncture in a minute, if this month hasn't worked I am thinking about taking a break next month and then going back to it the following cycle for two reasons firstly pressure is getting to DH and the last thing I want to do is push and also will be ov in october half term which is much more conducive to bms  .  I am presuming it is ok to just take a break (does anyone know?)  
babydust to all x


----------



## jenna201

Nuttynat can you not get the progesterone blood test thru your gp? thats what i always do, i only ever got asked to get 1 done thru the consultant then since then had the last 13 from gp who has been happy to help.its worth a shot hun. I think thats disgusting that you cant be scanned just because the lady is going on holiday, surely there is someone else who can do it or somewhere else they can send u? i have never been scanned but if your consultant has asked for u to be then they should send you to an alternative clinic if they only have one person there to scan people?x

marie wishing you lots of luck in your 2ww, i am only gonna be a few days behind you, i am due to ovulate on saturday and bf woke me up early hours of this morning for some nookie so i guess our bms has begun lol.AS for taking a break i have had 3 and there is nothing wrong with doing that, clomid comes out of your system really quickly, i eread that it can be there for a couple of months if u have been on it long term as u keep topping it up but i have found that to be rubbish as i did not ovulate last cycle and i have been on it for 5 months straight so it makes no odds, the only thing that may happen is your cycle length might be different, mine was longer by 10 days. if you feel a break for u is what you need then go for it hun  but i am hoping you get a bfp and dont need to be on it any longer xx

kateF, i know the feeling about bloating out on clomid, i have taken a month out and have lost almost a stone which just goes to show what clomid does to me.I have to say i havent had the benefit of my bb's getting bigger on it tho, i am sure you DH dont mind lol x

sweetcheeks hope your doing ok chick x

Amy, metformin has made me really sick so been on/off with it to be honest which isnt going to work, i wouldnt mind if i was just sick in the day but i wake up thru the night and early morning when i havent had a tablet for hours, going to see if there is an alternative or if i can get the slow release ones from consultant as my gp wont give them to me, says it was my consultant who prescribed them so all he can do is a repeat prescription of what they gave me, as for the clomid this is my 14th cycle now, i know i am lucky as since the op i have fallen pregnant 50% of the time which is brilliant but i just hate the side effects and i suffer depression which is probably half the problems with BF as he takes the brunt of my moods and half the time he hasnt done anything wrong, i get very emotional on it, like one time i dropped a slice of toast when i was buttering it on the floor and my dog ran off with it and i cried my eyes out lol its just stupid, i can laugh about it now but i was in a right state, its just stupid so i think i will be happy to move onto something else if there is something else for me. Usually i get the docs that want to keep me on it as they say it is working which i guess it does, just need to find out the other problem as to why i cant sustain my pregnancies x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... 

I am here ... just trying to keep myself busy on this 2ww!!

Marie & Jenna ... good luck hunni's hope this is your month xxxx

Will talk more later as quite busy at work x


----------



## angel star

Just popping in to say still here and still reading and still waiting  .

Jenna, hoping things will all come together for you on your final clomid cycle  . Glad things with your b/f are better. I hope at your appointment next week they will give you some answers.

Vic, maybe this will be your lucky cycle  .

marie123, I have had more breaks from clomid in the last year than been on it  . I am sure taking a break is fine but I would just run it by your clinic. No point taking it if you feel they are wasted cycles - that's my philosophy anyway.

nuttynat, hi and all the best on your clomid journey.

sweetcheeks,   for you. Sorry this cycle didn't work for you. x

Hoping, the diet hasn't been going so well the past month. But back on track now. Only lost 1.5lb in 4 weeks after a flying start. How are you?

Kate,   that this cycle wa not to be. Life sucks at times. x

Amy, still reading the thread you're posting on. Not long now, the time will fly.

Hi to anyone I have missed. I hope someone gets a BFP soon. Looking forward to joining you all again (if any of you will still be around) but for the time being just observing unless I can be of any help.   and  . xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hello ladies,

Nuttynat - sorry that AF arrived but great that you can get going with the clomid and hopefully no bad s/e for you.  I do think you need to chase that scan though like the others have said and you can sort out BMS for when you are due to ov.

Marie123 - hope you are ok, once you ov do you tend to stop the S then?  I hope this evening does the job if it has not already been done and we get through the 2ww quickly and without drama.

Sweetcheeks - sorry to hear that you have started spotting.

Vic-n-ste - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you as you are busy at work.

Angelstar - glad that the diet is back on track now but you have to enjoy yourself too so hope you can find the right balance for you.

KateF, Jenna, BIrba, Sarliv, AmyN, Caroline, Floofymad and anybody else I have missed - hello, hope you are all well.

AFM- am on CD15 and had my second scan this morning.  She is "fairly sure" I have ov'd so hope all the BMS we have been having has done the trick but might do it a few more times just in case!    The cyst on my ovary which they found on Monday seems "insignificant" so hope that won't prevent me having a lovely healthy baby in nine months.


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls. 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  I've not posted for a while but I'm reading and keeping    for all of you.  Huge congratulations to BFPs    I'm so sorry Sweetcheeks    . I'm thinking of you. I hope your'e okay? Do you know how Dilly is? 

Hoping and Marie - thank you for your earlier responses a few pages back    Hope you are okay too.

I should be with AF any time now but wierdly, I have completely switched off symptom spotting.  Since we were told IUI is the next step, I have been focussing on cycles to come - lots more than this one ... I haven't really been following any diet or anything.  Of course I will keep   that AF doesn't come in the next few days. 

Sorry for being so brief  - we are in the middle of decorating..! Hi  to all the newbies and everyone else    I hope you all have lovely B/hol weekends and stay    

Take care and lots and lots of luck   to you all.
Kitty


----------



## Shellebell

Leanne22 said:


> Hey, I was looking for some advise please, I don't really write on here much so am a bit new @ this!
> 
> I am on my month 2 of clomid! I started on the 100mg and overstimuled, and now as a result they have lowed the dose, and I was wondering will this make a massive difference to the 100mg?
> 
> Also does anyone if the side effects should be less, because I am having worse hot flushes and mood swings and o can't seem to stop crying!!
> 
> Any advice would be brill!
> 
> Thank you lots <3 xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi  everyone
Leanne welcome to the thread.  I don't know anything about over stimulation but I would guess there probably is a big difference between 50mg and 100 mg because in some people that difference can be between ovulating and not ovulating so I am sure you will b fine on 50mg! as for the side effects not sure if they are different as you go up dosages but someone on here will I'm sure.  I can sympathise with the crying as I suffer with that too, I am on my second round like you and am hoping that the crying gets easier.  FX this is your lucky month  

Kitty hope that this is your lucky month as you are more relaxed on the symptom spotting and on this cycle in general it might be just what you need have fun decorating.

Hi cycle buddy hoping123 howz it going? Glad your scan looks positive in answer to your question don't stop after ov but I know that it won't work long after that.  are you on your 2ww yet mine begins today ... fingers crossed for lucky months for us 

thanks angel star and Jenna  for your replies have told DH about break too and so we definitely are going to.  Jenna I asked my acupuncturist (who was a midwife who used to work with my consultant) and she also said that it might stay in my system, who knows how it all works lol.  Good luck on your final round I expect you are counting the days now til next thursday too ? 
Angel star I will probably still be around when you join us again (I have four more rounds at least - unless I get lucky)

Vic thank you  I have my fingers crossed that this is your lucky month too  

babydust to all wherever you are in your cycles


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone,

am now on my second day of taking clomid and today I have had a head ache and have felt like I am going to be sick, to top it all off my GP thinks I have M. E  .  


Hope all of you on 2ww get big fat


----------



## scattykat

Hi ladies,
I have been reading all your posts ( good luck to all you ladies on their 2 week wait!) and notice that quite a few of you chart your temp. I dont do this, should I be doing it? I dont even use the ovulating predictor kits as they kept saying I wasnt ovulating, gp said I was, and it just added to my stress levels. It's silly but I feel that I am not being proactive enough!
 to you all,
Kat xx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

I have just found out Ladies I just got my first bfp at 19dpo!!! I have done  4 different brands of test and all are positive    my day 21 progesterone was only 11.4 so I'm guessing my dates are wrong but I have my bfP regardless. Just praying it's a sticky one!! Lots of love xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hello girls,

Marie - hello my buddy, when I went to the scan on Thursday she was "fairly sure" I have ov'd and I think from the pains I got that it happened on Tuesday so believe I am on the 2ww.  Have you ov'd now then?  We had S again last night anyway but might ease off now on 2ww and have got everything crossed for us all.  Do you test or just wait to see if AF turns up?  With this being my first cycle I am not really sure when to expect AF as have heard that clomid can lengthen your cycle.

Flutterbybutterfly - CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope you go onto have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Skattykat - hello, I don't do ov kits as I think I would become very obsessed by it so we just dtd a lot and hope for the best, but do what feels right for you.

Nuttynat - I am sorry that your GP thinks this, are they going to do more tests to confirm?  Hopefully the GP will have got it wrong and the rest of the tablets can be taken without too bad head aches or nausea.

Leanne - HI, not sure about over stimulation but would hope that they are monitoring to check for this and I am on 50mg so not sure what 100mg is like but hope that you get away with not too many s/e.

Angel, Jenna, Amy, Sarliv, Birba, Sweetcheeks, Caroline, Vic-n-ste, KittyP, Floofymad and anybody i have missed - hope you are all ok and enjoying your bank holiday weekend. xx


----------



## SarLiv

flutterbutterfly - wonderful news, congratualtions!!!!

Hoping - i would test about 12/13dpo but i am rubbish and can never wait for these things!  good luck to you.

and wishing all those in 2WW lots of luck!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone 
Flutterbybutterfly  CONGRATULATIONS! wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xx

Hoping, I usually wait for af to show I tend to be 31/32 days but was 35 last month and on holiday so began to think I had done it. that was my first month so it made it a little longer but having said that every so often my cycle does that even without treatment.  I ov'd wed / thurs.  

Kat I don't chart my temp but am wondering if i should too good luck for your cycle this month, I am sure you are being proactive enough.  I think your right about ov charting adding to the stress but I can't help myself.

Nutty nat sorry to hear that I hope that you can begin to feel better soon.

AFM I was feeling really positive about this month but I am only 2dpo and already have af pain, can't decide if that is a good or bad sign.  Its stupid but I can't remember if I always have pain this early grrrrrrrr

Hi to everyone on this thread and those reading I won't list you as I would feel bad if i missed someone


----------



## Jane2011

Good luck to anyone testing soon. Just for info, I called in at Boots yesterday to pick up some more tests as was convinced I'd miscarried due to bleeding on and off for two days. They are doing the first response at BOGOF so you buy the double pack, you get 4 tests for £10.99 instead of £21.98. Just thought I'd let you ladies know as tests are so expensive as it is!

Everything fine, positive lines came up straight away and cb digi showed an increase so am very relieved xxx


----------



## tonia vel

Hi and  good morning to u all 

just a quick post to say im still about and seeing how everyone is getting along on the crazy clomid still some names i remember and so many newbees to good luck to everyone on the journey to lots of bfp know how u r all feeling but i thought i would let u all know im 21 weeks on monday and we r having a lil girl so exited lots of fairy dust coming ur way


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying your bank hol weekend!!

Flutterbybutterfly ...... CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!! Fab news ... hope you have a happy healthy 9 months xxxx

AFM .. well had a temp dip yesterday and have got slight twinges today but apart from that nothing to report, i am now 8dpo so will have to wait and see what happens?? My (.)(.) are not hurting at all and im sure they usually hurt by now? Not sure if thats a good sign or not. Im not getting my hopes up as i dont want them dashed again, and im not doing a hpt either im just going to wait and see if AF arrives on Friday and if its not here by next week Sunday then i will test.

Hope you are all ok, good luck everyone in the 2ww ... fairydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say hi. Been to Turkey for 10 days and just got back. Had quite severe ms on and off which was hard in the heat.

Think I've missed BFPs for Jane and FlutterbyButterfly! Congratulations!    

Hope everyone else is ok  

Floof x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone, I take my last tablet this cycle tomorrow and just wondered if anyone could tell me how long will the side effects last? 

Congratulations futterbybutterfly on your fantastic news xx


----------



## gogirl71

Hi NuttyNat,

When I asked the nurse they said the symptoms could last throughout as the tablets are playing with your hormones which your body is not used to, however I tended to get symptoms whilst taking them only and maybe for a few days after, sadly they decided the symptoms I was getting meant that Clomid was not suited to me and I am on my first dose of Tamoxifen, but everyone is different.

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP soon. x


----------



## KateF

Hi NuttyNat

My side-effects tend to last all month to be honest, but they are definitely worse before ovulation.  Taking my last pills for this cycle tonight and the hot flushes are killing me!

Good luck

Kate x


----------



## Hoping123

Hello,

Sorry for the lack of the personals and the "me" post but I am looking for some reassurance, if possible, from the girls who have got their BFP's and are still reading this thread.

I am on CD19 and up until lunchtime have been feeling positive but for the last few hours every little thing has annoyed me and I just feel like crying.  My diagnosis is PMT but has anybody else felt like this and still go onto get a BFP?  I have read that the absence of PMS is one of the signs of pregnancy and am feeling very despondent right now so any pick-me-ups would be lovely.

xx


----------



## floofymad

Hoping, that doesn't necessarily have to be PMT. It could just be the clomid making your hormones stronger and playing with you. I seem to remember I felt pretty rough before my BFP and everything seemed exactly as it did every other month.
Just don't stress yourself by worrying why you don't feel normal. Try to rest and not think about it    

Floof x


----------



## Amy N

hoping= my only advice would be ....dont read too much into any symptoms....... pms symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so similar and different for every woman/pregnancy......the month we concieved i was convinced i was going to have AF arrive......had sore boobs and was very weepy.....exactly the same as i had on all my cycles of BFNs....... if anything the only thing i noticved (looking back) that was different during my BFP cycle was an increase in CM....i kep thinking id missed ovulation, as i was having alot of EWCM.... but again dont actually know if this is a preg symptom or not.........i actuallyu got by BFP at 8dpo...but have since had my edd moveed forwards by nearly two weeks(but im convinced of my dates due to monotiring and trigger injections, from the size of the baby id have had to have concieved the day AF stopped......) have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes so that could explain the big baby!! anyway ive gone off the subject now..........if i were u and id advise anyone to leave it as long as poss to test.... as i knew so early i still didnt believe it was true, and as i felt like AF was on her way with cramps etc...i just spent a whole week panicing!!! good luck with testing this month!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Hoping123

Thanks Floof, I have just googled it as well and there are many articles that say moody can still result in a BFP so I am going to try and remember that and ignore all symptoms until I know one way or another! Well, try at least!  Hope your pregnancy is going well and that the MS didn't spoil your holiday too much. x

Thanks Amy, sorry you are suffering with diabetes and annoying they don't trust your dates but hopefully it will all work out.  I am going to try and forget about it (so should probably try and stay away from here) but am not one for testing so will just wait and see if AF turns up and maybe test if a week late.  Would hate to see BFN necessarily although not actually sure when AF is due anyway as first month of clomid so may change things a bit.  I guess I will find out. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone

I'm on cd5 today and feeling slight twinges in my sides. The biggest side effect I've noticed is my weight. My tummy always looks bloated. Hope this goes once I finish clomid. Also sometimes I feel like I'm going crazy   hard to explain but some days I just dont feel normal!!

Who else is around the same day as me this cycle? 

Flutterfly butterfly. Congratulations Hun. 

xxx


----------



## birba

hi ladies!

Just wanted to wish congrats to Floffy, Jane and Flutterbybutterfly! I am absolutely thrilled for you!

How are you feeling?? Huge hugs and wish u all a very healthy pregnancy! 

I am still reading on and off the board though not posting as much, time is flying and I am almost 24 weeks seems yesterday I posted on here to symptom spotting...... 

Baby dust to all

Love
Birba


----------



## KateF

Sweetcheeks I'm CD6 today so just one day ahead!  I don't ovulate until day 18/19 though....

Kate x


----------



## nuttynat1982

KateF i'm on Cd 6 too, 

Hoping I'm the same as you, don't know when my af is due either.

Thanks for the advice everyone, was hoping that the nausea and headaches would go after today. 

Think I am gonna start BMS around day 10 until around day 20 and see what happens.

Blowing bubbles to you all xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies ... hope you all had a lovely bank hol weekend!!  

This is just a quick one as work is very very busy!

Im 10dpo today and iv started getting AF pains so i think im out this month, but not going to start thinking negative just yet! Also boobies are starting to hurt too! 

Will be back on later x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning Y'all.

Hope your all well. Apologies for my lack of personal's I haven't been on here for a while so I've skimmed through the posts. 

Congrats to thoses with BFP'S! How exciting!

Vic - hope your stressing too much about your 2ww lady!!!!  

AFM, I am about cd14, i've tried this month not to think about it too much. I'm still taking my temp - and had a massive temp drop over the past couple of days, and some twinges. However, the past couple of months i've ov'd around cd 18 - 20 so its a bit strange that I would be ov'ing now? I guess it change change any time of the month. Me and DH have had a couple of days of BMS however if I am ov'ing today ish then I'm not sure we've done enough. Temp shot back up this morning, so I'll give it a few days. We have been at a festival camping and it was very cold so it may have brought my body temp right down? I dunno! Just trying to relax this month!

Hope your all well?

xxx


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

hope everyone had a lovely bank holiday weekend.

wishing all the ladies on their 2ww and at bms the very best of luck.

its only a quick message as busy at work this morning but i am now on my last 2ww with clomid and hoping it will be a last time lucky, am 2dpo today so only just started but hoping it passes quickly.

birba just a quick one to say so pleased your having a little girl, i know lots of ladies who have fallen pregnant around the same time all having girls so it must have been the month for them lol, glad all is going well with the pregnancy xx


----------



## KateF

Good luck relaxing about it Lozza! 

Vic-n-Ste...it's not over till the witch arrives so fingers crossed for this month!

AFM: CD7 today and thankfully taken the last pills for this month.  My moods are getting worse this month as well - I've been a total b*tch to my DH the past few days, I just can't control my rage!  And it's over the tiniest things as well.  Poor man!  

Hello to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## SarLiv

Hoping - i was a nightmare before my BFP i was snappy and also i kept crying - i was totally convinced the month had failed, i posted on here upset that i could not face another month etc - and then bingo!  i dont thinik feeling moody/grumpy/upset means you wotn get your BFP - we cant help how the clomid hormones affect us and it definitely does not mean you are out this month - good luck

Vic - keeping everything crossed for you!!

jenna hope the 2WW goes fast for you and you get a very sticky BFP!

hi to all of you other ladies - and good luck!!

S xx


----------



## paulamcd

Hi Everyone.  Just popped back on to say I got my first lot of Clomid today! Start it on my next cycle, so hopefully 10 days away (although its hard to tell!)  

Its so nice to see all the BFPs.  It gives me hope that this could actually work!

Hope you are all well 

P xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Could I have some advice please. I'm meant to take the last of my tablets today but having horrific side effects like bloating, weight gain, moody, cramps in my tummy, feeling down and getting alot of anxiety. It's horrible. I'm thinking of not taking my tablets tonight. Do you think it's a good idea? I want these side effects to stop  xxx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Sweetcheeks.  I can't advise, but I did feel a very similar thing a for a couple of cycles.  I'd give your GP a ring asap or NHS direct, or perhaps you could contact a pharmacist now on this site - I have done that before (sometimes quite late) and they were very helpful. If you go to the moderators/who volunteers as moderators on the homepage, you will get some names for you to contact.  I'm sending you lots of     

I am in shock at the moment.  I did a test this morning and had 2 lines.  So I did another one just now and had the same again.  I am completely gobsmacked!!! Not sure what to do next but all I can say is that I had no symptoms whatsoever  - apart from tiredness - and had practically resigned myself to a negative cycle following visit to clinic... I am a little worried as I was eating lots of 'no=no's' (soft cheese and a couple of prawns at the weekend) I also took an ibruprofen as I had twinges in my ovary area - but I just put it down to period pain. I am completely shocked but also elated. I have never ever seen 2 lines before! 

Thinking of you all and praying this is all good for us 

Kitty xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS Kitty.P. thats brill news hunni   xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Kitty Wow sounds like a bfp to me!! 
Sweetcheeks I have similar lots of bloating (to the point people are asking if i am preggers! am quite small normally) also the tears and 'tantrums' are getting to me so I was advised that a month or too off would be beneficial.  Good luck whatever you decide.

Ladies I am probably heading for a fall but I'm feeling really excited, still having lots of pains and I remember now that I did when i got my bfp too. Also boobs are veiny and nipples gone darker and tummy really hot.  i'm not usually one to symptom spot but really am praying. only one week into 2ww and had progesterone done today results on thursday.  Anyone else had this and gone on to get bfp / bfn?

babydust to all x


----------



## marie123

Just re read my last post sorry if tmi (it doesn't paint a pretty picture does it )


----------



## poppy 29

Hey sweetcheek 

Partly the reason I stopped clomid was it was causing me to feel massively depressed felt really low along with the other side effects so made decision to stop taking it, hope u feel better

Congrats to all bfps don't really post much now but read thread 

Vic how u doin hun x

Poppy x


----------



## poppy 29

Kitty

Congratulations, can I ask what alternative therapies u were doing and on ur bit bout u u put cc can I ask what it is sorry to be nosy 

Poppy x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Poppy. I did yoga for about 2 months once a week for first 2-3 weeks of cycle (up to ov) ...mines about 32-35 days... (so didn't practise in luteal phase) and I have also been doing accupuncture once a week from early July until now.  I can't believe I did 8 cycles   of CC (crazy clomid) non-stop and only had one cycle left before my laporoscopy.  It's a miracle. 

Thank you all for well wishes.  Still in shock - could last a while! X


----------



## SarLiv

wonderful news Kitty - congratulations!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... just to let you all know my doc just rang me and has advised that i cant get funded for IUI   i am totally gutted! I feel sick i want to break down but i cant as im at work im trying to hold it together. 
Im going to take a break off here now as im not on clomid or anything anymore and they have told me there is nothing they can do unless i go private which ii cant do at the moment.

i will read everyday .... so dont worry if you dont hear from me for a while i just need a break for my own sanity!

Love you all x


----------



## Amy N

Oh vic, I'm devestated for you hunny, did they give u a reason why you can't get funding? Can't u carry on with clomid as at least it make u ovulate? I'm so sorry that things haven't gone to plan and I know nothing I or anyone elses says will make it any easier.... Life is so unfair, I understand y u will need a break from here, but remember we are all here for u..... I'm just a msg away.... I'm going to pray for u for this month, and hope u get ur much deserved BFP, stay strong xxxx


----------



## jenna201

just  a quick one to say congratulations to kitty, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

vic i am so sorry they have declined your application for funding? have they even given u a reason as to why you havent been granted it? are you not able to appeal? i dont blame you for having a break as every knock takes its toll but remember we are all here if/when you need us. I really am gonna keep everything crossed that u get lucky this cycle.keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## floofymad

Kitty - Congratulations!  

Vic - that's terrible they've turned down your funding.... I would definitely think about appealing if that's an option?... They turned down my friend for IVF but the consultant appealed for her and she was successful. Hope you're ok  

Marie - hope it's a + for you!   

Floof x


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Ladies,  

Vic-n-ste - I am sorry you got turned down for funding but like the others have said maybe find out the reason and see if you can appeal it but have still got everything crossed that you will get a lovely BFP in the next few days.

Kitty - Congratulations on your wonderful news, I hope you have a lovely pregnancy with a gorgous LO.

Marie - Hi, sorry I have been a bit of a crap cycle buddy but needed some time away.  I am glad you are feeling positive, I am too but know what you mean about setting ourselves up for a fall.  I have been sick every day since Sunday and apart from my tears on Monday have been feeling "complete" like I did when I was pg before, but had a m/c.  DH is getting very excited but have to think it could just be the tablets.  Guess we will both find out next week hopefully.

Floof - hope your pregnancy is going well.

Jenna - hope you are ok and that your 2ww goes quickly and you get your BFP on your last cycle.

AmyN, Sarliv, Birba, Caroline, Lozza, Angel, Jane2011 and anybody else reading - hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies... 

The reason they have turned me down is because they have stopped all funding for my postcode area, i have found out that a girl who lives not far from me has been accepted for it so i have spoken to my consultant and i have a appointment with him next Thursday and i am also writing a appeal letter to the PCT, so hopefully something will happen in the next few weeks.
Thanks to you all for all your support.
I am devestated but i do feel a bit better today i am going to fight this!!  

12dpo for me today 1 day left until testing i have had a few AF pains so prob not done it this month but im not negging out yet! 

xx


----------



## Amy N

Vic- keeping everything crossed for you for testing, you really deserve this, I'm really rooting for you!!!!!! Without wanting to give you false hope AF pains don't mean anything.... I had AF cramps up until about 8-9weeks..... So just try and remain unbiased until you test, or AF arrive, I really want u to get ur BFP this month, will be reading for your updates tomorrow! Xx


----------



## marie123

Jenna how was your appointment? 

Vic That is crap   you should definitely fight it   good luck hun.

hi floof hope you are well

hoping you've been a great cycle buddy


----------



## Hoping123

Thank you Marie, PM if you want to chat about anything but hope that our pma lasts till next week.  I have just got a letter today inviting me to go to my ivf info evening next Wednesday so things are going in the right direction and we will go as won't have tested by then.  Hope it turns out to be a wasted evening    Hope the symptoms for you are going ok, I have been sick again today with back ache but just have to keep reminding myself that it is too early for MS so is probably the tablets.

Vic-n-ste - I hope the appeal goes well for you but that when you test you don't need to appeal.

Floof, Amy, Birba, Sarliv, Sweetcheeks, Caroline, Lozza, Jenna, Angel and everybody else - hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## marie123

hoping our treatments seem to be very similar  hope the sickness subsides x


----------



## jenna201

hi marie,

thanks for asking but i left the appointment very angry.

the first 40 minutes went lovely,i didn't get to see my consultant as he was too busy so Had someone else but they took all my history and then said he would speak to my consultant who was in the next room to get a plan of action going. Well he came bk with a list of blood work to be done and said i was to wait 3 months for results. i asked if i could try an alternative to clomid in the mean time and he then turned round and said that i don't even need them, i will ovulate naturally and some of the blood work will prove that, i argued it and showed him proof that i don't ovulate naturally and need to be stimulated when he then turned to my bf and said "she needs these blood tests to prove if she actually needs drugs to stimulate her ovaries, we will then decide what to give after those test" my bf then said how can we try for a baby in the mean time to which the consultant said "she falls pregnant easily so shouldn't be a problem, falling pregnant is not her issue its staying pregnant that is" to which i got really ****** off and said the only time i fall pregnant is on clomid. he again turned to my bf and said " she has no real proof of that the opks, bbt's and progesterone tests are not sufficient evidence of that" any question i asked from them on he would either ignore what i said completely or respond to my bf and talk about me as if i wasn't even in the room.i also asked why i cant try tamoxifen and again he looked at my bf and said "as i have already stated she has no proof she needs these drugs and it is her choice not to take the clomid which has already been offered" i am so upset and feel so angry that i was treated like that. i feel that because i questioned him on his plan of action he got the ump with me and refused to acknowledge i was even in the room


----------



## marie123

Jenna, I am not surprised you feel angry that sound down right rude to me.  Sometimes i think people forget that they are dealing with real lives and real emotions.  Are you having the blood work done, when does it start? i'm guessing they are going to track you for 3 months?  so sorry to hear your news today, lets hope that at the end of the three months you'll be proved right be able to say i told you so and move onto the next step.  Thinking of you hun


----------



## birba

hi ladies

Vic sorry to hear about your withdrawal of funding, I am gutted... really really sorry, hope this month turns in a natural BFP xxxxxx

Congrats to the latest BFP!

Jenna, hunni, I read your post and made me so angry I think I would have spoken my mind in that room, it si so rude and I think you're right it's just because you were questioning him and probably knew more than him. It's really unbelievable... A big hugh to you xxxx

Hello to everybody else! I still read on and off and I wish you all your BFPxxx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, complain, complain, complain about the way you were treated yesterday. Absolutely appalling and that doctor needs to be pulled up for it. Get in touch with PALS (Patient Advice and Liaison Service) today and write a formal letter of complaint. Unfortunately, I had to complain how awful my experience of the hospital was for my first miscarriage and I ended up meeting the nursing director of women's and children's services who spent an hour with me going over everything, apologising, explaining and saying where changes have and would be made. We shouldn't always just sit and accept dreadful appointments, and for the doctor to direct answers to your questions to your bf is just ignorant and he should not be allowed to get away with that.

Hello to everyone else. Have been reading just not posting.   for those who need it and lots of   and   for those cycling and due to test and   congratulations to those with a BFP. xx


----------



## KateF

Jenna that is SO rude!  I would definitely be following that up with a complaint.  A similar thing happened to me a while back.  My DD was pretty ill as a baby and we spent 3 weeks in hospital with her before coming home.  ONe of the surgeons we dealt with would only ever look at my DH when addressing us and only ever answered his questions, it was infuriating!  I did complain about it and was told that it was his religion, he could not address women directly. Ridiculous!

Vic, hope you get somewhere with appealing.  When you think of what a lot of people use the NHS for it seems so unfair doesn't it.  When are you testing??

Kitty congratulations!  Hope you have a lovely 9 months!

AFM: cd9 for me so nothing exciting happening just yet!

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- that doc sounds like an ****!! Pardon my language, how can they treat people like that!! Couldn't you ring the second and tell them how upset you are, and how he $ade you feel and get an appointment to see the consultant himself? It sounds like they've gone back to square 1... Not having been through more than a year of clomid and ovarian drilling.... As u say the prob now isn't wih concieving as the clomid has helped that, but they should be looking into the miscarriages.... I don't see how they can just fob you off after 3 consecutive losses, I'd complain to, go to pals, you can't lose xx good luck hunny......

Vic- thinking of you hunny!! X


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all.

Iv not tested today, got some bad news last night, we made some leaflets as one of my cats had gone missing and within half a hour of distributing the leaflets we got a phone call to say a lady saw her she had been knocked over and killed and someone has taken her away, no idea where she is i just want her home so i can bury her close by. im gutted.


----------



## Amy N

Oh vic I'm so sorry.... Its so hard losing a family pet, well they are part of the family actually aren't they.... Its so sad, giving you a big hug, and wishing you some good news that you deserve in the next few days xx


----------



## jenna201

Vic i am so sorry hunny about ur cat, do u know who took her? sometimes the local council pick them up so worth giving them a ring hun. sending u lots of   xx

Amy they are taking my miscarriages seriously, i have like 26 different blood tests to have done and they are tracking 1 natural cycle, what i left upset about was that he dismissed all my bbt charts and progesterone results of natural cycles proving i dont ovulate naturally and sayin they are insufficient evidence and that he believes i dont need clomid to fall pregnant or any alternative and that i cant try for 3 months because i have said i dont want clomid, i am sorry but i know my own body and for him to tell me i am wrong and that dont need to be stimulated is just a slap in the face, then to say i fall pregnant "easily" again peed me off as it has been by no means EASY, it has taken me 5 years to even get to this point and i only fell pregnant when being stimulated yet again he ignored what i said and also wants to do scans to check for pcos even tho i told him i already have it so feel like i am going right bk to square one and he is wasting more precious time, i have had 5 years wasted already.xx

thanks ladies for all your lovely comments, i will def complain about how he treated me, there was no need for him to ignore me and only respond to my bf, its not my fault that i know what i am talking about and that he obviously thought i was insulting his intelligence, i dont proclaim to be a doctor but i have been on this journey for 5 years and i know a fair amount of stuff regarding my fertility issues so he should have just listened to me instead of refusing to acknowledge i was in the room


----------



## marie123

Vic, I am so so sorry about you cat sending you big  .  losing a family pet is so sad I really hope that you get some good news soon, thinking of you hun.

Jenna you should definitely complain to Pals (i had never heard of them before) good luck with that


----------



## Kaz1979

Kitty - Congrats, good news xx

Vic - So sorry about ur cat. Hope u find where she is and you can have her close by.

Jenna was it the consultant that you saw for your appointment or one of the team? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Hoping123

Hi ladies,

Vic-n-ste - I am so very sorry to hear about your cat, I hope you have managed to find here so you can lay her to rest.  I also still have everything crossed that when you do feel up to testing you will get a lovely positive.  

Jenna - the man you saw does sound very rude and hope that you manage to get an appt with your consultant who will hopefully listen to you as after all it is your body.

KateF - hope that you are ok and get lots of nice BMS in over the next few days.

Angel- glad you are still with us and look forward to having you back posting when you are ready to start on the clomid again.

Marie - you know I am thinking of you.

Kaz - hope you are doing ok whatever stage of your cycle you are at.

Nuttynat, Amy, Birba, Floof, Sarliv, Caroline, Kitty, Jane and anybody else I have missed (sorry) - hope you all have nice weekends. xx

AFM - CD24 and not sure what I am feeling. Having been sick every day since last Sunday it stopped yesterday and only a tiny bit this morning so think it probably was the tablets but not giving up yet.  Have got my info evening on Weds for IVF so will concentrate on that and what will be, will be. x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I just wanted to introduce myself.... 

I am going to be the new Volunteer on this board. I have been an FF member since 2009 and as you can see from my signiture have been on treatment for a while. I know how much a forum like this can help and allows us to connect with others who truely understand what we are going through so becoming a Volunteer is my way of keeping FF going to support others too.

Hope all is going well with your treatments, 
      Krissi x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies,

I was hoping you may be able to help leeli with her question.



leeli said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to FF and wanted to share my story and ask some questions - I hope that's ok
> We conceived DD with no problems at all - I have irregular periods and always have, and after three months of trying (despite not having had a period for five months prior to this) I found out I was pregnant and had a successful pregnancy, and she is wonderful and is now 3.
> Two years ago we decided to try for another. After a year of nothing (and only two periods) we went to our local GP, who was rubbish for so many reasons which I will happily go into at another time. To cut a long story short, we visited a private GP who referred us to a consultant who prescribed two months' worth of Clomid 50mg and provera to induce my periods.
> I didn't ovulate on either cycle and went back in mid-July - he upped the dosage to 100mg but tbh the whole thing was getting me down and so I decided not to take it all until September.
> Lo and behold, three weeks ago I found out I was pregnant - couldn't work out whether the clomid has simply taken 7-8 weeks to make me ovulate or whether it had happened naturally. Thoughts?
> Either way, I felt that the pregnancy would not stick. I just had a bad feeling about it from the beginning.
> And then I miscarried last week.
> I called my consultant to ask him when I can start again ( bearing in mind I have provera and clomid x2 cycles sitting in my drawer) and he said that because I rarely have periods, that I should wait for a minimum of 10 weeks - and then I should go and see him again before I try again.
> This seems like such a long time and I can't work out why I have to wait so long - especially as most people only have to wait one cycle, so 4 weeks ,after a miscarriage. Either way I will have to induce a period with provera so I don't see why I can't start earlier.
> Has anyone else been in this position??
> I'm sorry for the long post. I'm looking forward to hearing about all of you.
> x


Thanks, Krissi x


----------



## paulamcd

Oh Leeli, thats such sad news    I'm so sorry.  I cant give much info because i'm just about to start my first cycle of Clomid on Monday.

Has anyone got any advice what time is best to take Clomid?  I've read night time is best (but to take it at the same time every night)

Any info would be greatly appreciated as this is my first cycle and i'm a bit nervous!! 

Thank you xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Paulamcd

When I took clomid the clinic advised taking before bed so you sleep off any side effects. Main thing was to take at a regular time as you have said.

Good luck   

Love Krissi x


----------



## paulamcd

Thanks Krissi

feeling a bit excited yet nervous at the same time!?  Just not knowing what to expect with the side effects etc.  Anyway thanks again!! xx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Paulamcd,

Hope you are well!Very exciting times for you don't be nervous!
I'm about to start my 3rd cycle of clomid tomorrow!The side effects are different for everyone but don't worry about them too much!All I've been getting is hot flushes and prob a bit more moody/sensitive!I've got a bit bloated too but I've heard that goes the minute u stop taking it so its nothing really!

What are u starting on 50mg?are you going to be tested day 21 for your progesterone levels?

Big hugs and lots of bubbles blown in ur direction!Fingers crossed these little tablets will give you a helping hand and you'll get a positive test when it comes to it xxxxx


----------



## paulamcd

Thanks nm4rk

Yeh i'm on 50mg to start with.  No they are not doing day 21 test, i've to start taking wee samples just after I finish my period then every week on the same day of each week for 2 months so they can keep an eye on my hormone levels.  I've to hand in 4 frozen samples then phone back exactly one week later for my results.  They will then tell me if I have ov or if I need to up my dose.

Right now i'm so excited that I will take every side effect on the chin as long as it gives me a BFP!!

Lots of babydust!!!


----------



## starzle72

Hi all, I just joined this site. Had a pretty cr**py meeting with the fertlity specialist on thursday, they are certianly not very hopeful are they? My bf is 37 and his semen count is good but my FSH is quite high, I think the last one was 13.5 but a few months before it was 6? Go figure. Anyway although the doctor has told me that we wont get IVF as where we live you have to have been trying for 3 years. Well, by the time that happens I will be a few months off 40 so I guess thats us out. 
So, i have three months worth of clomid and also gonna buy those 'instead' caps to put the babies up after bf has done his thing and just hope for the best??! Also started to have regular acupuncture - I'm lucky as my doctor friend charges me £20 a go! - I've cut down on booze and started to exercise more. I really want a baby of my own and sometimes the PMT I get is really bad and that can make me feel quite desperate at times but the acupuncture really helps to calm me down and balance the hormones, as does the exercise (I do mainly yoga/stretching/relaxation...)
So, will keep you posted. Hopeing like hell that the clomid will be successful. If it isnt we will just have to keep trying. Cant really afford to pay for IVF privately but we will see. Worried about my age and having sub-fertility. The doctor I was seemed to think I would find it really hard to conceive or hold on to a baby. I dont really want to go back and see her again as she brings me down. next appointment is december. Me and my bf have been trying for about one year but we have been having unprotected sex for nearly two.


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one for vicnste.have u tested hunny?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Amy N

Just checking in to see how you all are? Vic I hope ur ok and dealing with the loss of your cat, good luck whenever you decide to test! Jenna- how are you hun? Big hello and hugs to all the other ladies sorry for lack of personals but just on way out for and indian! Xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi Amy,

i am all good thanks hun, just having a lazy day, looking forward to my roast.
hows you and pip doing?? i am 7dpo today so still early on for me. hope u are well xxx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Paulamcd,

Wow thats a lot of weeing - never heard of that before,thats a bit like using the ovulation sticks i guess - well i hope everything goes really well for you,im sure it will and you'll have a bundle of joy in no time xx

I'm day 2 today so just started my Clomid(last of the batch ive been given),ive been taking it of a morning and the hot flushes are wonderful lol.Due to go back to the specialist on Friday ,sincerely hope they dont increase my dosage or leave me on 50mg for another 3 months as i can see its not working for me,my progesterone levels are high each time day 21 and everything looks good ,just feel like it will be dragging the process on for another 3 months and itll do no good xx

Hi Son - fingers,toes,eyes,legs (the lot) crossed for you honey that you get a BFP this month xx

Message for Vic- n- Ste - Hope you get a BFP chick - thinking of you!!!big hugs!!! xxxxxxx

starzle72 - Welcome to the forum,keep positive hun you are on the right track - have you had any other tests?Clomid could well work for you and all this stress of worrying about IVF will be is distant memory and you may not even need it.Keep positive chick ,once you've tried the Clomid they will then offer you something else( if it doesnt work and it may well do) and so dont worry - i know its frustrating as we all want a BFP now but atleast the process is starting now honey x


Hi to all the other lovely ladies - baby dust being blown in each of your direction xxxxxxx


----------



## jodilee

Hi all

Wow so much to catch up on on here I haven't been on for a while as I decided I needed to try and stop letting ttc take over everything  (easier said than done though!!!)!!! I am now coming to the end of my fourth cycle of clomid and to be honest am feeling really down and not at all positive . I will have two more cycles and the the specialist said we would have to look at fertility treatment which I have no idea about , I've heard lots of different terms IVF, IUI etc but dont know what any of them mean or which treatment we would need to have? 
Sorry it's all about me but like I say so much to catch up on - I hope everyone is well, congrats to all the BFP's I have missed whilst I've been away and  and   to everyone else!!!! 
Jodilee xx


----------



## nm4rk

Good morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend. 

After AF showing up on the weekend   ive decided to try something new.Been reading up on this and have just purchased online Instead cups  and pre-seed lubricant as it has apparently had some good results - worth a shot eh? 

Due to see the Specialist on Friday but wasnt impressed last time I went as she seemed very disorganised and didnt fill me with too much hope.She was working with my actual consulatant as he was busy but hopefully ill get to see him this week as he actually filled me with confidence that he knew what he was doing.

Lots of hugs bubbles and baby dust being blown out to all of you xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies!


I'm down day13 so have started having BMS and am planning on every couple if days for 2 weeks if I can.

My side effects of a cracking headache, nausea have gone but hot flushes remain!

Vic I'm so sorry about your cat, we were devastated when we lost our cat suddenly last year so I understand what you are going through!

Bubbles to you all xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... just a quick one ...

Thanks for all your kind words ... i managed to find my cat the council had took her to a recycling site so i picked her up on Saturday morning i have now buried her in the garden and ordered her a nice memorial plaque etc ... i am so gutted she has gone, and so glad i managed to get her back home so she can rest in peace.

I started AF yesterday so out for this month! Im seeing my cons on Thursday so we will see what he has to say about what road i go down next??

Hope you are all ok ... im going to take a little break off here for a bit, i will let you all know what the cons says on Thurs xxx


----------



## jenna201

Vic hun i am really pleased u found her and was able to bury her. hope all goes well at the consultants and i am sorry AF arrive hun. take care and i hope the break does you some good xxx


----------



## Amy N

Vic, just sending you a big hug..... I'm pleased u have been able to take yiur cat hope and give her the burial she deserved, its so sad hunny..... And I'm sooo sorry to hear AF arrived, I been thinking about u every day.. I hope you get some answers from ur consultant and they agree to allow u to continue with treatment, a break away may do u some good, but u know whwere we all are If you need some support, wed all love to know how your getting on! Just take some time to process everything and ul be fighting fit in no time! Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I will keep in touch with each and everryone of you, i just need to sort my head out and i wont be on here as much as i have been.
But i will let you all know how i get on, on Thursday xx


----------



## KateF

So sorry to hear about your cat Vic, hope you're doing ok today.

Also sorry to hear the witch caught you again.  I hope the break does you good - and good luck on Thursday.

NuttyNat I'm also on CD13 today, although won't be O'ing for a few days yet.  

I was so fed up with the whole TTC thing this weekend and as we were going to a wedding I thought "s*d it" and decided to have a drink.  Big mistake, I felt dreadful all day yesterday, avoiding drinking for so long has affected me! And on top of that I then felt guilty for drinking.

Hi to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Kate,

Don't feel guilty about the drinking. I spoke to my consultant about having a drink and he said as long as I wasn't going over the top then it would be fine, I have been having a couple of glasses of wine on Friday and Saturday night. I don't think I have ovulated yet but I don't have a clue when I do so dr advised BMS between day 10-18 but am going to go until day 24 to be on safe side. Am using ovulation sticks but am jot sure they work for me.

Vic i'm glad you got your cat back, we had puts cremated and burried his ashes then bought a nice plant to go on top of it, so that the plant has been fed of him ( it nice cause it is like he has become the plant. Also sorry your Af has come. I am sure the break will do you good and you never know, it might happen when you are not thinking about it xxx


----------



## marie123

Hi Vic, I am pleased that you were able to lay your cat to rest, a plaque is a lovely idea. Just to say I will be thinking of you on Thursday x

NuttyNat we can't be saints all the time when TTC don't feel guilty! 

afm waiting to see if af arrives this week.   

also read on another thread that these orange dots bring bfp's so here is one for all of us ... ... (I'll try anything once  )


----------



## birba

Vic so sorry to hear about your cat, glad you found her and can give her a proper goodbye that she deserves.... Stay strong hun, as Amy said if you need support you know where to find it, although might be good to take a break from everything


----------



## KateF

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing well today.

I have a quick question.  I'm on CD14 today and gearing up to ovulate within the next few days.  This month I'm having really bad lower back pain on the left (just at the top of my bum!) and I've not had this before.  It's really pretty painful today and I feel like I can't stand up straight.  Does anyone else get this just before ovulation or is this something I should speak to the consultant about?

Thanks

Kate x


----------



## Dilee-99

Kate
I have the same thing but on my right side at the moment. I know I have a large cyst on my R ovary at the moment and have to take a two month break off clomid until it hopefully goes. Not sure if the two are related and it feels more like a nerve shooting pain which is worse when I walk but it is a coincidence! 

hi to all, I still read here regularly and keep up with you all.....just about x
dily


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone!


Feeling a little bit down today, been to see the doctor to get the results of my blood tests to find out if I have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/ME which has been confirmed but have been told I have got something called Fybromalgia. The thing that is getting me down is that they cannot give me any medication as I am ttc. Its a vicious circle. Being constantly exhausted effects BMS etc but ttc is stopping me receiving any treatment 

Kate, I get pain where you are describing every other month and my doc told me that it was when I ovulated, but I would ask your consultant as he may want to do an ultrasound to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## poppy 29

Nuttynat I too have chronic fatigue so know how u feel, the fatigue and muscle aching is awful I'm better than used to be, usually u can get referred to see someone who can help u, have u been referred, I found clomid made me feel worse am not on it it anymore stopped it after 4 months

Good luck

Poppy x


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

I just thought I would come on here to tell you that Clomid can definitely give you multiples as I am now 14 weeks pregnant with TRIPLETS!!!!

x


----------



## jenna201

Daredevil oh my godness, 3 babies   thats wonderful news hun, hope all 4 of you are doing well x


----------



## daredevilrl

Thanks Jenna

Its been very hard so far as keep getting bleeds which are down to haematomas. 

How are things with you now? x


----------



## jenna201

Oh no hun, sorry to hear ur pregnancy isnt going smoothly, i take it you are being closely monitered and getting the very best of care?

i am doing ok thanks hun. Did my last lot of clomid so now in 2ww, 9dpo today, not really symptom spotting, just going to see what happens.

Start my m/c blood work next month and got a scan next week so things are moving forward and go bk to the consultant in december to let me know if they found anything and to tell me what my next step is xx


----------



## daredevilrl

Yeah I am seeing a consultant every two weeks and having scans every two weeks.  The Clomid made me release two eggs and then one split in half hence there being three.  

Oh good.  Glad they are getting on and investingating things for you.  I hope it all works out x


----------



## jenna201

Must be very stressful for you hun but i am glad they are checking you and the babies regularly.

Thanks hun, feel better now they are actually doing something and that i can focus on that on my 3 month break as wont be able to ttc without being stimulated.

keep us informed on your progress hun x


----------



## marie123

Daredevil Oh my goodness you wait years for a baby and three come along at once! congrats congrats congrats. It's good that you'll be monitored closely.  Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xxx

Nutty Nat hope that you can find some sort of solution to your viscious circle soon  

Jenna we are also taking a break as we are on waiting list for iui (about six months long) so we figured we would save our last 4 months clomid til after that.  I'm looking forward to losing this weight I have gained on Clomid  

Hoping you are quiet are you ok ?  

babydust to all.


----------



## Dilee-99

woohoo daredevil how many cycles and at what dose? congratulations and    for a healthy pregnancy and delivery for your lovely babies x


----------



## jenna201

Hi marie,

I can assure the weight falls off when u come off it, I lost 2stone in about 8 weeks so I am slightly looking forward to my break as I gained 3 stone this time.the only thing I will miss is my boobs lol as naturally I am a C but on clomid the have gone up to an  E.

Hope the break does u the world of good and u feel refreshed and ready for ur next lot of tx xx


----------



## SarLiv

wow daredevil thats amazing - congrats!!!


----------



## Amy N

Daredevil- congrats honey!! enjoy every second xx


----------



## Jane2011

Daredevil, that's amazing. You'll have your hands full x


----------



## paulamcd

Hi, Thanks great news Daredevil! Congratulations.  

I've just started my first round of Clomid, took my second one last night.  Not getting many side effects just yet, do they come later?

Also, if I don't get many side effects could that mean that the dose isn't high enough? or am I just lucky?

Thanks

P xx


----------



## daredevilrl

I had one cycle at 100 mg and my ovaries did nothing and then i had 200 mg for my second cycle and that did the trick and maybe a little too well lol. I dont think i had many side effects. 
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## paulamcd

Lol thanks Daredevil.  I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xx


----------



## marie123

Thanks jenna, Like you I am hoping the boobs will stay (i've gone up to a C!!! and to me they feel huuuuge! pmsl.) 
Good luck with all your tests; I am sending lots of positive thoughts to you and hope that you get some answers to have the baby that you deserve, take care hun x


----------



## jenna201

Thanks marie that means alot, been testing the last few days and still getting BFN, i am 11dpo so still early but we shall see, if its a bfn this month i know i have a lot to get on with and keep me busy for the next few months x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenna ... good luck hun i am keeping everything crossed for you   you deserve a baby so bad xxx

AFM.. im going to the hospital in half a hour to see my cons and hopefully get some answers?? Will let you all know how it goes tomorrow

x


----------



## jenna201

thanks vic hunny, wishing you lots of luck for ur appointment. i hope u get the answers you are looking for and some positive feedback to keep u going xx


----------



## nm4rk

Good Luck Vics - fingers crossed for you.

Hope you get a BFP Jenna!!!

Marie - my boobs have ballooned too -hope they stay and the rest goes quick haha

Paula - how you getting on?any side effects yet?

Congrats daredevil xx


----------



## angel star

Vic, sorry to hear about your cat  . Also so sorry that your last clomid cycle was not successful. I really   you get your BFP soon and hope your appointment gave you some answers you needed. xx

Jenna, hoping your BFN turns into a BFP  . xx

daredevilrl,   triplets. Congratulations. I hope the bleeding settles down soon for you - have you been on the triplets thread on the site (I'm nosey), you will get loads of support and advice I'm sure. I'm thinking of asking for 200mg now for my next cycle  , but I know my doctor would not do that.

Hi all you other lovely girlies  . I hope we all get our BFP soon and to those who have already I hope you are well. 

AFM, sorry I'm not very good at posting these days. Still on my break but hoping to start in October or November. I can't wait until I've lost all the weight as it is slowing down a bit. Feeling a little down today. Next door has had their baby and it sucks. They have a 2yr old as well and I just feel so down that 2 years after my first miscarriage still no glimmer of a sticky BFP. I maybe need to move on but just don't know how  . But hey, got to keep positive and believe that one of my final rounds of clomid has to work. xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Congrats Daredevil how exciting, glad you are having care. Where are you booked to have the babies (pm me if you'd prefer).

Jenna glad you're finally on the path to hopefully finding out what has caused you M/C's.

All the rest of you lovely ladies hope you are well and babydust for you all xxx

Kaz xxx


----------



## marie123

Looks like I am out this month; despite a faint bfp earlier in the month and loads of symptoms the test this morning was definitely negative! gutted i really began to think we had done it.  Guess I just have to wait for my af now. I wanted to pick your brains I want to ask my consultant if I can be tested to see if there is any reason I wouldn't be able to hold a pregnancy have had two miscarriages (tho years apart) and several chemical pregnancies.  Does anyone know if they can test for this and / or what the tests involve?  I have been told to take baby aspirin by my consultant. 

Vic hope you appointment went well 

nm4rk - if you find out how to keep the boobies and lose the rest let me know  

sorry for lack of personals today, hope you are all well wherever you are in your cycles


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, I thought I'd pop in and say hi! 

Congrats on the babies! How exciting!! 

Good luck with your results Jenna. 

Hope your appointment went ok today Vic. X 

Afm, I am about 7dpo on cycle 4. I have had twinges for the past 3/4 days followed by loads of creamy cm. (tmi!!) has anyone else had this and had BFP? 

Love to everyone else. X


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi marie123 - You should be referred to the miscarriage specialist, I had 2, and I requested it to be looked into as we were paying for IVF, and luckily they did.  They do loads of different tests, but it takes months for all the results to come in so they don't let you do treatment until they are all in  Definitely go to your drs and ask to be referred.  So sorry to hear this, it must be so difficult for you 


Hi everyone else, i've been hovering on the board for a day or two as I'm starting Clomid soon so wanted to know all about it, I did it years ago, but I can't remember much about it, so reading your posts is helping, and looking forward to starting and posting on here 


x x x


----------



## marie123

Hi Penny, welcome to the thread and thank you so much for your reply.  Can i ask if they gave you anything to help you keep your BFP with  DD?  I was hoping they might do it whilst I am on waiting list for next treatment, but my expectations may be a bit high!! 

Goodluck with the clomid, and fx for N2 very soon.

Babydust to you


----------



## paulamcd

Hi all!

nm4rk - side effects are actually not bad at all   Just been a bit moody for the past few days.  I have also just had my very first hot flush! lol it feels a bit strange. Thank you very much for asking.

Vic-n-Ste - I hope your appointment went well today.

I can't believe how good this forum is.  It has helped me so much, so thank you  

I've also been a bit forgetful, is this a side effect of Clomid?

P xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies just to update you all ...

My appointment went crap, it was pointless me going actually all he said was that there was nothing he can do and to wait for a letter back from them once they have seen my appeal letter.
So now im on no meds, no nothing back to square one really.


----------



## paulamcd

Oh Vic-n-ste that is awful.  Sending you a big   I hope you don't have to wait too long on your letter

P xx


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from the consultant,they said everything looks perfect so they are stumped as to why its not happening!They've given me another 3 months of clomid at 50mg as they've said my levels are really high on day 21 but I have to be careful of hyperstimulation. They are also sending our cytogenetics bloods to London to confirm all ok there.Also testing me for thyroid etc.

I totally broke down in there and asked if this all comes back clear and I'm not pregnant by my next appointment in December what's next?They said they are convinced I should be but if I'm not then the next step is referral for IVF.

Had a really nice doctor this time and my consultant too and its made me feel a little bit happier but still frustrated xx

Vic-keep ur head up hun,I'm sure the letter will be with u soon!Chase them up,make sure they've received it etc xx


----------



## paulamcd

Hi nm4rk - They seem pretty confident that you will get pregnant before December so thats really good.  You just need to concentrate on the positive!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

P xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Marie123 - They told me about baby aspirin and to try take that everyday, from starting treatment, so did that on my last cycle which I got pg with and it stuck .  I know some people are prescribed a steroid drug for a bit at start of treatment - prednisolone, which is suppose to help, but when I asked for it when doing IVF I was told its stil being tested, so I would have to go to the my dr and ask for it and do it on my own accord, so i decided not to.

I was also told to keep on using the cyclogest until 12 weeks, which, on previous ones I was told to stop if PG. So that could have helped too.

how long is it til you can start your next treatment? I have to say, I had to wait about 4 months for my results  and when I said can i try anyway, they wouldnt let me until they were back.  Which, now, looking back, was a good thing...the waiting was sooo hard though 

Paulamcd - Did you forget whether it was a side affect or not LOL I hope its not, already forget loads 

Vic-n-Ste - thats poop! Big hugs to you x Chase the letter a nm4rk said, I remember once I was waiting 2 months for an appt and they had never received the letter! So then had to wait a further few months for the appt! 

nm4rk - sometimes it doesnt help for them to say everything is normal does it? sometimes you want something to be wrong so you can actually fix it  Keep postive x

Got my drugs! YAY Dreading these side effects though  I remember last time I was on it I put on a stone in a few weeks! I couldnt stop eating! Start 14th Sept, medroxyprogesterone to bring on a bleed then once that comes, onto the clomid YAY  Don't think I've took that one before! LOL

x  x  x


----------



## nm4rk

Thanks Paula - yea she was really confident and sweet and said "im sure im going to see you in the labour ward" about 3 times whilst I was in there.Feel much happier about it all - im going to try and find something to help with relaxing see if that helps too.
Oh on the discussion of forgetting everything my husband is being driven wild as I cant remember anything - he'll give me something,ill put it in my bag and then tell him he's lost it - or repeat myself ,feels like im going mad haha  


Hi Penni - what does baby aspirin do?Would you reccommend?Im on my 3rd cycle of clomid and considering everything else is fine,im willing to try anything.When did you take it,how much and for how long?
You are so right - obviously I dont want there to be anything serious wrong but if it was something tiny that could be changed in order for me to concieve itd be easier to take as at the moment its like WHYYYYYYYY  


Wicked that you've got your drugs - onwards and upwards chick!!!! Get ready for the hot flushes - did you say you were starting on the 50mg?What days have they said you have to take it on? xxx  

Oh , also trying for the first month pre-seed fertility friendly lubricant and Instead Soft Cups to see if this can give the swimmers a helping hand - anyone tried these? 

Lots of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi nm4rk   Sometimes miscarriages can be due to tiny little blood clots forming and stopping the blood getting through to the baby, so taking it thins the blood allowing it to flow through   I took it just after the embryos were placed back inside, so around OV   I took it all the way until I had my C-section! I was too scared to stop LOL  drs said no harm in still taking it as its such a low dose.


Some people I know who didn;t have any m/c but started treatment were told to take it anyway, they were at a different hospital to me, so it depends who you get.  Personally, I will start taking it again when we start, and if Marie123 hadn't of asked the question, I;d of forgotten all about it and not taken it! They be deeply gutted if I m/c again  Thank god I remembered now so I can get some in ready... must get all the folic acid in again too


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Penni thankyou thats was really helpful, good to know that baby aspirin was part of the solution.  I have about a six month wait (although first meeting in a couple of weeks and should be told some dates / timings then) I am definitely going to ask about it if you don't ask you don't get.  FX that your side effects are minimal, mine were not too bad I just got ultra emotional! 

nm4rk, baby aspirin is 75mg aspirin and you can get over the counter.  Like Penni says it can stop blood clots and I was also told it can make implantation easier.  Tbh I would check with your dr first tho just to be sure that its right for you. You asked about something to relax.  I got a conception hypnosis CD and makes me fall asleep every time so it definitely helps me relax, tho not sure if it is doing anything else    Its great that they believe you will be pg soon, hold on to that information. 

Vic Keep pushing, Keep arguing, stay assertive and keep your chin up! Post Code lottery is so unfair.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi girls

Hails had a question I hoped you may be able to help her with.



Hails said:


> Hi girls,
> I have had 6months of provera and clomid. My highest strength has been 100mg but always had to have provera to start clomid. Went to the rfc in Belfast today and was told that I should never have been placed on provera and clomid. So last chance on clomid at 150mg to see if it works. Any success stories?


Thanks.

Happy chatting, Krissi xx


----------



## kizzi79

Also some of the clomid newbies started the following thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270835.0 as they were finding the main threads a little busy and difficult to follow - feel free to pop over and say hi

Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Well ladies, I'm back on the clomid journey as my bean didn't stick  absolutely heartbroken but the consolation prize is that I CAN get pregnant! The hospital have been crap no support just told my levels were decreasing and that I can expect to bleed anytime now  I'm seeing the consultant Monday to find out what to do next but not expecting miracles! I'll be back with you ladies next cycle and best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## angel star

flutterbybutterfly. I'm so sorry about your bean not sticking. Hospitals can be crap at all this, my experience first time was get on with it yourself and I ended up writing a letter of complaint pinpointing 5 areas they could improve upon. Were you taking progesterone support eg cyclogest? It could be you need this as well as clomid. Look after yourself this weekend and get everyone to run round after you. The emotional pain is tough and really feel for you  . xx


----------



## penni_pencil

flutterbybutterfly I'm so sorry  its so difficult and you need all the support you can get. I know my hospital didn't really have much support, just gave me a leaflet about Councilling and that was it! We're all here for you though, so big big hugs to you x x x


----------



## marie123

Flutterby    Just to say I am thinking of you, there are no words.  Just take the time you need emotionally.  We are all here for you if you need to talk hun xxx


----------



## paulamcd

flutterbybutterfly - i'm so sorry.  I really hope your next bean is the sticky one you have been waiting on.

nm4rk - I've just ordered pre-seed, is it any good? 

Well thats me completed my first round of Clomid..........and it wasn't too bad (although my dp would probably disagree!) We are still talking so thats always a good sign.  I just had some hot flushes the last 2 days, i've been a bit grumpy, forgetful and had some really sore heads.  But all good apart from that  

Hope everyone else is doing well

P xx


----------



## nm4rk

Flutterbybutterly-im sure it won't be long before the bean sticks!keep positive!atleast u know now that u can get pregnant xx

Paul-seems to be quite good!they suggest 3 but that was waaaay too much for me,second time I used it I just did 1.5 and it was much better.
Wicked uv finished ur first round,I've had really bad hot flushes this time and headaches too,don't mind it tho providing it gives me a BFP ill take any side effects x Also really forgetful too,I swear the longer I'm on it the worse the symptoms get

Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## jodilee

Hi All 

Flutterby I'm so sorry your bean didn't stick I'm sure it will happen for you soon xxxx

I was hoping someone might be able to shed some light on my latest letter from the hospital, I am on my fifth cycle of clomid just taken my last tablet today, I got a letter on Friday to say that bloods last month show I didnt ovulate, I also didn't ovulate the first month of clomid but did on the second and third!!! I assumed that after two months of good levels from my bloods this would continue but apparently not! I have now been told to take 100mg for cycle 5 and 6 but by the time the latter came I had already started my fifth cycle and had only been taking 50 mg as that is what I was prescribed before! 

To cut it short I'm just really confused and disheartened to be honest I was told I could only take clomid for 6 months so I am now thinking that I will only get one month of 100mg in before they stop the treatment instead of two! Bloody hospitals surely they could have figured out the letter would have come to late!!!!

Any help or thoughts really would be appreciated - I'm loosing hope!
Thanks and sorry for ranting!! 
Jodilee x


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jodilee - Thats so not fair  Why didnt they just call you! GGRRR  I would ring them and explain this and ask for a couple more cycles on it, which, I think they will agree on as it can work for you.  My hospital said that if it shows I OV on 100mg clomid, and I don't get pg on the 1st 4 cycles, she will just up the dosage for me for a few more months   Hope you manage to get another couple of cycles from them x x x


----------



## kizzi79

Morning ladies

Scattykat had shared the following on a seperate thread but had no replies - I know many of you will relate so thought I would transfer her message here.



scattykat said:


> Hi ladies,
> It dawned on me today that I only have 3 months of clomid let, then we are being referred for IVF. We have to have this privately as DH has a son, so can realistically afford only 2 cycles. That is only 5 more trys at having a baby, then it is game over for the biological child. I feel physically sick at the thought of it, and can't stop thinking of it. Started period today, went into town to cheer myself up (wanted to buy something expensive and frivolous!) and found myself in Next trying to buy something for my friends baby shower!! Could feel the tears welling up so I left.
> I know there are ladies on here who are worse off than me, so sorry if I have come across self pitying, but no one in my circle of friends understand about how hard this is.
> Kat xx


(and can i just say jodilee I think that is appauling treatment by your hospital  )

Krissi xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Flutterbybutterfly ...       so sorry hun, keep your chin up and as you say you CAN get pregnant and i wish you every success iin the future hun xxx


----------



## nm4rk

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well and had a lovely weekend.

Baby Dust to all. 


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

i'm so sorry Flutterby, I know what it feels like - make sure you take some time to recover fully. x 

AFM, I am now 10dpo, I am due to test on Fri / Sat this week, but still trying to keep my mind off of it - luckly I'm working at the weekend so that should help. 

I am still symptom spotting ahhhhhhhh its the worst!!!!

I don't know why I do this to myself every month when I know it won't happen!  

Still love to all. xxxx


----------



## nm4rk

Stay positive Lozza,

You cant be negative until you have a BFN and hopefully you will not get that.

Fingers crossed for you honey.Just take it easy xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

thanks NM4RK

It's hard to stay positive some times! But clomid does that too you! Brings you down a bit. 

I'm not even sure I ov'd this month anyways - as the temp dip wasn't as significant as other months. Still I left a message for my cons to give me a call and discuss. Maybe she can scan me from next month?


----------



## penni_pencil

Lozzaj83 - The dreaded 2WW! not good is it.. try stay positive I'm glad you work to help take your mind off it x

This temp thingy you do, what do you have to do? Im starting Clomid soon, and heard the sticks are cr3p and its better to do the temps, but I haven't a clue what I need to do and what the signs are of Oving...can you give me an overview of it, or point me to a good site that tells me? x

I was due to start provera on weds, but looks like AF is coming all on her own accord bless, so might be able to start clomid in next few days instead WOHOO  Boo for the side effects though LOL x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Penni 

There are a couple of good sites that you can measure them on / some app's if you have a smart phone - I'll send you the links to your message box. Its best to buy a digital thermometer, that is in farenheight and to at least 2 decimal places. 

If you have a regular wake up pattern (my dh and dogs! wake me up around 6am so I test then) make sure it is within grabbing distance - so even before you lift your head or hit the alarm, take your temp then. You can do it either orally or down there!!! I do mine orally! 

It will take a couple of months to get an idea of your cycle as you will need a couple to compare. With mine, I tend to see a dip of at least 0.4 degrees on the day of ovulation and a rise straight after. Then when i'm a couple of days near AF, my temp starts to fall. Until AF turns up and then it goes back up again. 

I would recommend for the first month just recording the temps and see how you get the hang of things and how much your lines move across the chart. 

It has taken me almost 3 months to get into a routine, but I can now compare this month's 2ww against last months to see if there are any differences at this point.


I don't tend to use test sticks as my cons didn't recommend them.


----------



## marie123

evening everyone,

Lozza goodluck on your 2ww and hope that you get the scans that you are after.  Also thankyou, because I have always wondered about the temperature charting and in particular 'where' you take the temperature but felt stupid asking so cheers! 

Penni ov is usually 14 days before your next period (although I am sure you know that) and also one of the other signs you are due to ov is more watery cm (apologies if I am teaching u to suck eggs!!) good luck! 

Jodilee, thats terrible, you should definitely complain, hopefully they will give you an extra couple of months 

Scatty Kat you are not coming across as self pitying, we all feel like that from time to time, try to keep your pma, it only takes one lucky sperm  I have my fx for you


----------



## penni_pencil

Lozza - Thank you for the links, Ill take a look at them  I don't have an iPhone so can't get the apps  I didn;t realise you have to take your temp every day!  Best get started soon then! Cheers x


Marie - Nope, I did know it, but forgot it, so thank you for the reminder LOL Amazing what I've forgotten in nearly 2 years off it!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all! Just wanted to pop in and mention that my temp reading today was higher than it's ever been! 

My chart monitoring website has said that it is triphasic, which I think is a good sign?

Going to wait as long as I can to test!


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi ladies
Lozza we r on the same cycle day  I saw your post today and hope that's a great sign  

I am on my 3rd month and feeling very negative. I started acupuncture last weekend and I know I need to believe but I am finding it hard   has anyone else tried acupuncture?

Sorry for the self pity, guess it's the dreaded 2ww kicking in!! 

I hope everyone testing in next few days gets a BFP

Xx


----------



## nm4rk

Leanne - whats accupuncture like?Does it hurt?
Im on my 3rd month too - pick yourself come on ,you cant feel down until you know for sure and think of it as another month your body is getting ready to hold your baby!!

2ww is horrible - if its all you're thinking about is this and you're getting stressed - try Bach Flower Remedy - White Chestnut.Its fine for us trying to conceive and ive been taking it and found its made such a difference.My reflexologist who ive been going to see for fertility purposes recommended it.


Lozza - thats fantastic news - fingers crossed for you that you get that BFP when you decide to test xx

Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## Leanne2610

Nm4rk, acupuncture never hurt, I had 12 needles in legs then 5 in tummy then 8 in my back,
I am going back for some more on Thursday and hoping this will help  

He is also going to order me some Chinese herbs to work along side too so fingers crossed

I know you are right   I will look for some Bach flower remedy!! 

Have a good day x


----------



## penni_pencil

QQ girls, I start provera tomorrow, is it best to take on morning or night before bed?  TU x x x


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi penni

Sorry I have never taken it but I hope someone can help you  

X


----------



## nm4rk

Hi penni,

Sorry I haven't taken it either but if its anything like the clomid for side effects than I'm guessing its best to take at night to sleep most of it off!
Just my opinion!I'm sure there's some ladies on here that's taken it xx

Good luck girly xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi girls, just to let you know that I am out this month. I started spotting this morning and had quite a big temp dip.

Got a meeting with my cons on the 5th oct so will decide whether to continue with clomid or not.

Good luck to those testing this month. X x x


----------



## jenna201

Lozza sorry AF has turned up for u hun, i hope your consultant can help on the 5th x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ...

Iv ust had a phone call off my DB to let me know there is a letter at home from the PCT!!! Im very excited as this is regarding my IUI on NHS!!
Will let you all know what it says tomorrow.

Also i am starting BMS tonight, we are trying naturally from now on until i get a final decision on the IUI.

Wish all the rest of you luck and hope you all get your BFP's soon!!


----------



## marie123

Vic I have my fingers crossed that the letter is the good news you have been waiting for


----------



## Frustrated Girl

Skatty Kat

Just wanted to see whether you are feeling any happier? Hope you continued with the retail therapy and that it did the trick? Feelings that I can very much relate to x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies ...

Well my letter was BAD news!!! They have said they cannot fund my IUI on the NHS and that they will review it again mid next year, but until then if i can go private then do so!! 
I have decided to just keep trying naturally and if im not pregnant by xmas then i will try and have it done privately?? There is nothing else i can do, its completely out of my hands!!  

Really hope you ladies all get your much wanted BFP's soon i will keep my fingers crossed for each and every one of you!!  

I will be on here from time to time to check up on you all and let you know of my progress, love you all x


----------



## Amy N

Vic im so sorry the PCT didnt agree to funding> this postcode lotto is so unfair. I know our hospital stopped funding ivf for new patients refered in after april 2011, but all inverstigations, medication and up to iui was still funded for those eligable. they did shorten criteria...such as BMI,couples who smoked has previous children etc.... but its so wrong. 
I really hope that  taking the stress out of trying, will lead to you BFP in the coming months, and you find a way to go privat e in the mean time if you feel thats an option for you, have they said when you can appeal again or will it be with the new financial year? keeping everything crossed for you hunny, dont be a stranger xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Ladies,

Well I am on CD25 today on my first cycle,  haven't a clue if I have ov'd as I couldn't be scanned this month and no blood tests were done. Pee Sticks haven't changed all month but am guessing I prob have done. Have had  quite alot of BMS (am knackered now!) So fingers crossed (am not holding my breath. Been feeling quite sick the last couple of days but think it is just my mind playing tricks on me.

Vic, I am sorry your PCT didn't agree to funding, mine stopped it last year so I haven't got a cat in hell's chance sadly so know how you feel, good luck with your journey.


Blowing everyone Baby Dust

Natasha x


----------



## jodilee

Morning ladies

Vic sorry to hear u have had bad news about iui! There seems to be no fairness at all when it comes to these things! 

I am really praying that we start getting some bfp's on here soon and keeping my fingers crossed for u all xx

Afm- I called the cons after my letter last week and I now have an appointment in two weeks to discuss next steps - so that's good! I am not writing off my chances on clomid but she said after one or two more tries we will need to look at fertility treatment. I tried to look into this a little as I hate not knowing the facts but was completley baffled by all the options, waiting lists, private fees etc!!! Nothing on this journey ever seems straight forward!lol

Have a nice day blowing babydust your wayxxx


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi Ladies,

First time i've posted on this thread but i'm about to start taking my clomid for the first time tomorrow and feeling a little apprehensive about it all its been such a struggle getting to this point in my treatment, i've had to fight to even get started on clomid in the first place i'm just hoping it works for me.  Bit unsure how the clomid is going to make me feel after reading how it affects other people, im feeling a little sorry for my DB this week my mood swings are bad enough without the effects clomid has on mood swings from what ive read lol

Would be nice to talk to others about all this my friends just dont understand no matter how much they like to think they do.

Good luck to you all
xxx


----------



## paulamcd

Hi Kirsty1982

I'm just new on here too.  I've just had my first cycle of Clomid and thought it went well (well, as well as it could!) my poor DB said I was a bit moody, but because he knows its not my fault, he just laughs it off (which actually makes me worse lol) 

I hope it goes well for you.  Just take it all in your stride and try not worry too much.

Paula xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls. Just wanted to say hello and see how you are doing  . Vic - I'm so sorry to hear about your letter. That's so rubbish. I had the same response from my clinic re. Iui and to get the freebie ivf I had to be on waiting list for a year. I will be keeping fingers crossed for you in your future cycles to come  

Last time I was on hear, I couldn't believe my bfp. Well I still can't.  I'm going to try and get an early scan as none of it feels real - I'm in no-mans land where I've not seen any visual confirmation (tho blood tests are good)  and I've had a bit of spotting so I just want to check all okay...but it just goes to show that this crazy clomid rollercoaster really can work - even after 8 cycles. I hope that thought helps a few of you on your journey. 

I will be checking in but thinking of you all at your various points in your cycles and wishing you lots of luck. 
Kitty xxx


----------



## ashcharl

My first time on here, just about to start on cycle 2 of clomid after having bizarre period to end my first try on it and feeling bit down   Still having acupuncture - i normally have it twice a month? Anyone else tried acupuncture alongside clomid and when did you have it in your cycle?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... I need a bit of advice ...

My DB has been ill over the last week and i ov'd yesterday we managed some BMS yesterday morning and that is all we have had do you think it is worth doing it over the next couple of days too or do you think we have failed for this month? Obviously you cant help being ill but i am gutted that we have only had it once!

Hope you are all ok, love and   to you all xx


----------



## nm4rk

Hey Vic ,

Today would be good - they say 3 days before ovulation and 1 day after so you might just be ok .

Hope you are ok xx

Big hugs xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies

Perfectlyflawed has just joined ff and I have moved her post here as she has just started on clomid too.



Perfectlyflawed said:


> Hi girls
> I'm new to this site but I've heard from my fertility nurse that people have told her this site has been a great help supporting us fertility girls.
> Il try and sort that little detail thingy under my posts so you can all see how I'm progressing by giving my
> History here.
> I've had 3 children in a previous relationship ( which was abusive so I got out but my old school friend gave support and we ended up rekindling our 'year-7-at-school' relationship). My partner is type 1 diabetic and we started trying for a baby in September 2009.
> We fell pregnant naturally Jan 2010 but miscarried on Apeil fools day
> Since, I've had very irregular cycle and referrals for blood tests and a scan showed polycystic ovarian syndrome. I've since had a HSG and it's shown my tubes are fine. The consultant has said I have great egg reserve and my main problem is low hormones and a lack of ovulation but my Partner's sperm result has came back low and he has retrograde ejaculation which is common in diabetics.
> We're being treated at Homerton Hospital fertility department.
> I'm starting Clomid today ( day 2 of my cycle) and being inspected to check that 50mg is enough to ovulate. We have an appointment with a urologist for my partner or the 7th Oct and if they can help and his sperm count has got better, we start iui in Jan. If things stay the same, it's ivf or iusi or something
> 
> Phew!!!!
> That was a lot of information but thought someone might be experiencing the same thing or starting along with me. Everyones welcome to join my journey. My family aren't very supportive so any support would be fantastic
> Thanks all


Thanks, love Krissi x


----------



## kizzi79

And Armywifegermany has also joined and is on her first cycle of clomid...



armywifegermany said:


> Well im on my first cycle of clomid and had the HCG injection on friday morning. I got a positive ovulation test and CBFM also said im ovulating on sat/sun. Put it this way my poor husband looks like john wayne this morning going to work!! lol!!! I did the CBFM this morning and it said ive stopped ovulating so im now officially in my 2ww and praying to god that it works this month!!     Please keep your fingers crossed for me. Im very nervous and trying to have a nice quiet no stressful week. Just going to do a bit of housework and then spend the rest of the time with my feet up watching Jezza Kyle and then later walk the dog to a friends for a play and a cuppa! So lots of  and 's please!!


Krissi x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi again

Ashcharl had some questions you may be able to help with..



ashcharl said:


> Hoping this is one of right places to post this as new to this, this afternoon as i think I've had my period 2 days ago and now that means I'd be late in starting taking clomid for second cycle!!
> Some background... I'm 30, husband is 32. We've been ttc for nearly 2 years after i've spent years (13 I think) on the pill. After 1 year, we went to docs and had some initial tests - husbands sperm count was fine, my bloods seemed okay so we were referred to the hospital.
> After scans and further bloods at the hospital, the scan showed signs of PCOS, and my bloods showed that I am not ovulating every month. I have periods which last 25 - 32 days ish... and feel like i've tried every combination going to try and help me get pregnant - reflexology, staying chilled out, no alcohol in 2ww, various herb combinations, presseed, acupuncture, BBT.... the list goes on!! The hopsital asked us in April to keep trying for another 6 months, however in June I reached my all time low and made an appointment to go back in august after we'd had a holiday of a lifetime in canada to forget about it all!!
> The doctor was fab and agreed to try me on clomid, 50mg for 6 months, days 2 - 5, having bloods taken on days 21 / 24. again, after reading various sites I took the clomid on a night time to try and sleep through any side effects and apart from getting quite spotty, having less CM and spending one afternoon in bed crying, it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. In fact, my husband says that he reckons I've had the most chilled out month I've had since TTC, with only one lot of acupuncture as she was on holiday. My positivity seemed to be working until i now think I've messed things up...
> Within a normal cycle i usually had some spotting - could be pink / red / brown and was very stop / starty - normally for 3 - 4 days. The first month of starting clomid I had had spotting and panicked about taking it on right day so had phoned ACU and they said while it still sounded / looked like spotting not to start taking clomid, so I waited and came on properly. This time, I had some pink light spotting on day 25, then some watery red blood on day 26 and some dark red blood which i needed a panty liner for which lasted til mid afternoon. The same happened on day 27. And nothing from Friday afternoon (day 27). Yesterday my temperature increased, today it dipped but still no more bleeding. now thinking that i have had my period and maybe the clomid thinned my lining hence it was only short period?! And if so, i've now missed day 2 to start taking clomid...   So now lies my quandry...
> Do I class day 26 / 27 as day 1 and start taking clomid today anyway?
> Can clomid in one month really make your period so much lighter? What can I do to help lining?
> Someone has mentioned to me that taking vitamin C (effervescent stuff) can help with clomid - any truth in this?
> thanks xx


Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi Perfectlyflawed,

I started my 1st day of clomid yesterday for the first time and finding it all a little daunting and guess i'm pinning all my hopes on this working, would be nice for it to work on the first cycle but thats not my luck lol

My DB is supportive and my friends like to think they are being supportive but they dont really know what its like to go through all this, thats how I ended up finding this website.  Was on here a little while ago back in January and everyone was so very supportive and i got a lot of good information from people.

I can't really answer any of your questions as i'm new to all this too.  How have you found the side effects of clomid?  i've found that i get a really bad headache and feel really tired by the time it gets to late afternoon then didnt sleep very well last night, hoping for a good nights sleep tonight but not holding out much hope for that.

Would be nice to go through this with some other people who are starting out at the same point.

Good Luck

Kirsty, x


----------



## ashcharl

Thanks for moving my post into here!
I started second lot of clomid last night and had my first tablet - rang the ACU today in mild panic as what i thought had been my period a few days ago which had stopped, obviously wasn't as I started today  
ACU just said to carry on with 4 more days of tables as I'd started it - anyone else been in this same situation?  
Kirsty1982 - I haven't had headache as of yet (did last time) - just got very hot in teh night and felt very sick this am!


----------



## Amy N

Vic- just remember it only takes one little sperm out of the millions released at ejaculation!! Sperm can live inside for up to 7days so as long as within a few days before ov then ur in with a chance. Just for example.... We tried doing it every day for a week when TTC,  the month we concieved we had sex twice. The day before ovulation, and the day after... So it really doesn't matter... Sometimes its better not to do every day as the sperm are better quality and stronger..... Good luck hun xx


----------



## starzle72

Hi, just a little update. I bought a packet of clearblue digital OV indicator kits last night, thought nothing of it to be honest and 'why an I wasteing £20 on these?' as they always came back negative before, whenever I tested. 
Anyway, took last Clomid pill last Friday of 1st round, and last night (Monday) did OV test and it gave me a big smiley face! That is the first time it has ever happened, I have an LH surge!! CM seems totally different too, I'm really excited. Going to have sex every other day now for at least a week! Fingers crossed. 
Also, I feel the Clomid has made me feel 'perky'? It's like it has given me and my fertiltiy a kickstart. Also, anyone else feel horny ALL the time??!!


----------



## starzle72

Hi Ashcharl. Yes, I am having acupuncture once a fortnight alongside Clomid and also chinese herbs, which taste disgusting btw!! I'm lucky as my friend is a homeopathic doctor and he gives me discount! I think it helps enormously.


----------



## starzle72

Hi. Can any of you advise - I did an OV test last night and it came back positive. This was day 9 of my cycle and I stopped taking the Clomid last Friday. 
Could the LH surge be more to do with the Clomid than me actually being about to ovulate? I am worried now as I read that it could be the Clomid. 
Since taking the Clomid I do feel different and my CM is more slippery than usual.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all 

Kirsty1982 how are you feeling today. I have to say, I had a bad headache yesterday that I thought may be clomid related but wasn't sure as I was really dehydrated. 

I'm taking my clomid with my main meal. I haven't been told a specific time to take it but dinner time seems that best time just incase I get side effects from the meds.

I booked my scan for next Wednesday. As it's my first course of Clomid, they said il need to be scanned to check if the clomid is the right dose. What made me laugh is my consultant said ' then try and have sex 3 times that week'. Made me realise that I'm soooooooo desperate to fall pregnant that I'm having sex too much hahaha! My partner and I have sex daily if not twice a day....his poor sperm has no chance bless them

Anyone else feel really low when they hear an associate is pregnant? Everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby and I feel suffocated! I hate feeling negative against people around me getting what they deserve but can't help it. Makes me feel like a horrible person!!!! 

My sister is the worst though! She doesn't understand my need to have a baby with my fiancé. She says 'it's not meant to be. You have kids so except it' yet she doesnt see why that upsets me. She's got a one year old and planning number 2 so I'd have thought she would understand that having a child with a previous partner doesn't mean you don't want anymore.

Hope you are all well
Xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi Perfectlyflawed,

I'm actually feeling much better today, headache has kinda gone which is good and dont feel so tired as i have the last couple of days.  I felt really dehydrated too on the first couple of days of taking them but feel fine now.

How long after you finishing your clomid will you be going for a scan?  I tried to ring my nurse to arrange mine on saturday only to find out that she was on holiday till today so i've left a message and im waiting for her to phone me back, just hope she can fit me in at some point.

OMG!!!!! I thought it was just me that felt that way about friends and colleagues being pregnant.  One of the girls i got work with got pregnant and i was depressed for days and kept crying when i got home, it just felt so unfair as they had only been trying for a couple of months and i had been trying for 4 years with no luck at all.  I suppose life can be cruel at times but just think when it finally does happen we will appreciate it so much more than some people.

Keep us updated on how your getting on

Kirsty, x


----------



## ashcharl

Thansk Starzle - I'm back at acupuncture tomorrow so think I'll go back on the herbs and give it a whirl alongside day 3 of clomid today...


----------



## armywifegermany

OMG have any of you had crazy dreams  I swear im going crazy!!! They are all water based dreams too.Ive had nights where ive dreamed of water coming out of the electricity sockets. Last night i dreamt of flooding in my home town, then i was walking in a forest but could here water dripping. The forest was dark and i wasnt alone and for some reason I started to weed it!! Then i was in a building with people eating and i had to get a bubble before anyone popped theres and i got 1. Then the dream skipped to Jack from Hollyoaks on a tall ladder trying to get into the roof and in there where these cows, in the roof of marks and spencers and they where all in bed saying their milk was better and?? Then i was in a car crash with friends but the woman didnt have insurance and was a photographer and there where 2 kids there but they werent hers!! Then my husband woke me up!! CRAZY i know!!! I think im going   !!! Im on 4DPO and the dreams have got increasingly more vivid the last few days since i ovulated and had the HcG injection! Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?? Its not helping and im increasingly becoming more and more tired as these crazy dreams are just making me wake up and not feeling refreshed but even more tired!!!! Im trying not to read into it as a pregnancy symptom but i have no clue how normal this I need sleep!!!!!


----------



## starzle72

I posted on here a few days ago but nobody replied. I think everyone seems to know what they are talking about except me? I am all new to this and i've only been trying for just over a year.
I have a question and it would be really nice if some of you would be gracious enough to reply seeing as you all seem to know what you are talking about and I dont.
When taking Clomid has anyone else had an LH surge on a OV stick that was in retrospect a false positive and more due to the clomid than any actual ovulation? I have heard that this is possible but i would really like to hear it from you guys as you are the best to talk to in my opinion, when you reply!!


----------



## Dilee-99

yep lots of crazy dreams during my time on clomid at all times during cycle x


----------



## Dilee-99

In fact someone started a crazy clomid dreams thread not long ago.


----------



## ashcharl

does taking vit c supplement help with clomid? I went back to acupuncturist last night and am back on the herbs, with my temps, she reckons that clomid is suiting me but still need to sort out stronger ovulation and all the spotting I have!!


----------



## ashcharl

I've heard that this is possible but have no personal experience of it.. I had my first go of clomid last month and had a break from doing OPK, though my temperatures do look as though I had rise so hopefully ovulated! Still waiting for blood results to confirm!
Has the false positive happened to you? xx


----------



## starzle72

Sorry, what is OPK? I dont understand all these abbreviations! I started Clomid on 12th September, last tablet on the 16th. Used a digital OV test on the 19th which came back positive. I got really excited as I think non-ovulation is a big part of why I'm not conceiving. Then I looked on the internet and saw that it is possible to get a false positive and was really hoping some ladies on here would share some light on this for me. I have used OV sticks before and never got a positve result. 
I do feel different on the clomid, I think it might have kick started my fertiltiy abit. Hope so!!
Good luck with your blood test x


----------



## SarLiv

ashcharl when is your spotting?  i had spotting from about 5dpo/7dpo right up to my period.  consultant gave me clomid (i had some endo removed before this) because she felt i had a luteal phase defect but in addition to the clomid i had cyclogest (progesterone pessaries) as soon as i started on the pessaries (i did two cycles just those minus clomid) the spotting stopped.  i had to take them from 3dpo to end of cycle.  i then took clomid (started  on 100mg) for a better quality ovualtion (i OV'd on my own but they felt not good enough quality) and took that along with cyclogest - no spotting still and then i conceived 2nd month.  if you have spotting in that second half of your cycle it might be worth asking about cyclogest.  its pricey so GP's not as keen to prescribe, my consultant prescribed and i paid the private prescription (£80 for 3m worth)


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies

I am out this month Af has just arrived so back to the crazy clomid tomorrow


----------



## nm4rk

Oh nitty at sorry that the witch has cone xxx big hugs xxx

On these crazy dreams I'm on round 4 of clomid and it's only just started!last night I dreamt there were huge spiders everywhere and I woke up crying and running out of my room and the night before I dreamt my husband was a murderer and was trying to kill me!they are horrible!hate them xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xx
Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## hannah123

hi i am new to FF   me and my hubby have been ttc for over two years, and have had the majority of the tests done and so far they have all cam back fine, so doc gave me four cycles of 100mg of clomid,  was just wondering if there was anything i could do to improve our chances of conceiving on the clomid? this is my first round of clomid and i am very confused and worried! i really hope it works   i am having ultra sound and hcg injection on monday, i heard that milk was good to drink and pineapple juice just a little confused on what can help increase our chances, i may sound crazy  

xx


----------



## kirsty1982

I recently finished my first lot of clomid tablets and was wondering if its normal for me to be feeling emotional and almost breaking down in tears all the time  it's driving me mad now and im sooooooooooooooo moody lol


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

Melanie262 is new to ff so i am moving her post here so she can meet you all.



Melanie262 said:


> Hi there
> Well I must say Clomid is such an evil drug it gives you so much hope for it to be shattered right in front of you.
> I have been taking Clomid for 5 months now 2 months it didn't make of ovulate so the hospital upped my dose to 100ml. I have so many side effects such as: bloating sore boobs, putting on weight, cramping for most of the cycle, tiredness, emotional out bursts. I'm not the woman i used to be.
> This month though things felt different don't get me wrong i still got all the above but i felt different even to the point of craving certain foods i was so exited for a bfp but instead af turned up this morning leaving me extremely sad. I start my last 3 months of clomid tomorrow i suppose i have to keep hoping for my little bundle of joy but i feel like i'm being really tested to my limits.
> I know people on here are all going through this and understand which really help me stay positive. You are all wonderfully strong women and i admire each and every one of you xxx


Happy chatting, Krissi xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi again

I am moving Petala's post here so she can meet other in a similar situation..



petala said:


> Hello,
> I am new to all of this. I need to get my feelings out there and talk to people who experience the same things. My husband and I have been trying for a total of two years now. The last 6 months with help. I am so nervous and scared that nothing will work. I have been on Metformin since April. I've taken Provera once to bring on a period, and have taken 50 mg and 100 mg of clomid. I am still using my OPK until the 16th day of my cycle. I just wish I could control whats happening. I am IR. All my hormone levels were good, just IR. I've been real good about the sugar intake. My period came on its own this month, so I am super happy. It makes me think that something good has to come out of this. What comes next? I know my doctor said he can go all the way up to 200 mg of Clomid, but what next? I feel bad for my husband. I am sad I cant concieve as fast as the others that live around us. Does anyone know of a good website or something that will help me?  Anything helps..
> Thanks,
> Alaura


Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## Jaydeepoohs08

Hiya

Sorry to just jump in. But thought it might help talking to some people in the same boat. 

Am currently 7 dpo on my second round of clomid. Had my dosage lowered this month as last I had 7 mature follies and was told i had a high chance of multiples and to go ahead as normal if i wasnt fazed by it. After ttc for 2 1/2 years i dont care how many i have but as i am on second round u know how it ended  As they have halfed the dose i didnt get half the extreme side effects as i did last month, only crying every other hour other than every hour lol. 

Although i feel a little more in control this month just lost all positive thinking. Only had one follie at this months ultra sound and cant help but feeling deflated. If i cant get my bfp with 7 im never going to get it with 1!!! I know im only 7dpo but i feel absolutely no sysptoms what so ever!! Last month i had loads.  Sorry for my little moan  

x x x


----------



## ashcharl

Thanks Starliv - I have spotting eratically anywhere from 8 / 9DPO until I come on my period - it can be all colours and very stop / starty!  Last month, I even spotted then had 2 days with absolutely nothing then AF came...  On second go of clomid now so will see what bloods come back like - consultant just said if I don't hear anything, they're fine so i don't get to find out what they are as they have said not to ring


----------



## SarLiv

ashcharl - if the spotting does not stop on clomid then i would ask for cyclogest from your consultant as that may help lengthen your luteal phase and do the trick!  i had spotting like you have - very on and off and then AF would come.  i dont know if clomid would have sorted that issue out on its own as i took clomid and cyclogest  - i know i needed clomid to concieve but maybe cyclogest just made it a little easier too.

To the new ladies - welcome and im sure you will find this board so helpful and supportive, i know i did.  I was at a point where i felt it would never happen, even the month i got my BFP i was convinced i wouldnt and everyone on here was such a help in keeping me going.  Clomid is a funny drugs, certainly made me very emotional not to mention the delightful night sweats!! - i wish you all lots of luck and sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi Girls

Kirsty1982 I have my scan on Wednesday. Not sure what they're looking for tk be exact but I'm guessing they want to make sure I have eggs ready to come out. I suffer from pcos and the dr said the main problem I have is the fact that my eggs just aren't coming out. I have loads available ( egg reserve shows loads and consultant said that in 10 years time, when im 37 il have the amount a 27 year old should have) so hopefully it shows that things are going the right way and 50g works for me.

Tell you all something....the hot flushes I'm experiencing are so bad lol I'm walking around like lobster looool

I'm ok today but had a low day yesterday  one of my 3 best friends had a baby 6 weeks ago, the 2nd friend is 5 months gone and now the 3 rd friend announced that she's pregnant so I feel left out and a complete failure. Leaves me feeling like I can't confide in them in case I drag them down and ruin their happiness


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone. There seems to be alot of new names on here so hello  for those who already no me sorry I've been AWOL the last month but I've been trying to not be so obsessed this cycle to see if it helped but it never. Af arrived this morning  I have been reading each day but just not posting so I will try and do personals later on my pc. Will start crazy clomid again tomorrow xx


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi perfectlyflawed,

i know what you mean about the hot flushes, mine werent so bad until the last couple of nights OMG its soooooooo bad lol  i have my scan wednesday too just hoping its worked.  You will have to let me know how you go on.  I've had really bad mood swings since i stopped taking them, this is the first day where ive felt ok and not like im about to break down and cry.

its awful when your friends get pregnant and your still trying, ive been through that with one of my friends but it gets easier as time goes on.  You know where we are though if you need to have a rant about things.

Chin up hun, good luck for wednesday

Kirsty, x


----------



## hannah123

hi, i had the hcg injection today it was awful really hurt did any one experience pain witht his injection? i asked the fertility nurse if there was anything i could do for implantation and she said noo ... very confused as i have been reading around on this site and google baout things that can help or am i going crazy?

the hot flushes are awful  

really hoping this wrks xxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone 
lots of new names, I have been reading but I am not actually taking clomid atm will be next month alongside my iui treatment.  Have no idea how emotional I will be I was bad enough just on clomid without all the other drugs but hey ho if it works it'll be worth it.
Kirsty you asked if feeling emotional was normal, it definitely is on clomid.

Hannah am not liking the sound of hcg injection hurting, not looking forward to that bit at all!! Some people say baby aspirin can help but you would definitely need to talk to your dr about that first! 

Perfectly flawed, like you my three best friends are all 'babyfied', one had a baby in April, one due Nov and one due feb (with ivf and after lots of trying) I do know what you mean, I try to look forward to the 'fun bits' with them, but tend not to talk to them too much about fertility its so hard, hang in there your time will come!

Hi to everyone else taking the crazy drug this month and goodluck with all your cycles!


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi Hannah

did you have the HCG injection after taking clomid?  i'm going for a scan on wednesday and from the information they have given me it says that after the scan if there is mature follicles they will give me an injection in the abdomen.  My consultant didn't really go through the procedure with me too much and didnt explain everything, i'm beginning to think i should have asked more questions before i left.  Just wondering if this HCG injection is what im expecting to have wednesday.  I'm feeling a bit nervous and apprehensive about my appointment this week.

Any help or advice would be greatfully appreciated 

Kirsty, x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Is anyone around cd2? I started my clomid again today and dreading side effects!!! xx


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone  

well its day two after the injection and all i feel is pain in my tummy on and off like sharp period pains, its all fun im taking it this is the injection making it release  

kirsty- i did have the hcg injection after taking my clomid, i was scanned yesterday and had one good size follicle   i really wanted more follicles greedy i no  . dont worry about your scan it definetly is not painfull of horrible unlike the other tests ive had. it was the better one. i had the hcg injected into the top of my bum cheek, maybe some places inject it in different places .. i didnt no any information about what was happening and was the same as you and felt i should have asked more questions. Did your consultant say you was having the hcg injection with your clomid? dont worry it is all fine just nerve racking when you dont no whats going on.. maybe give them a ring to put your mind at ease.. the nurse should explain what there going to do before they do anything! i hope ive helped.. try not to worry .. Hannah xxx


----------



## hannah123

sorry marie just realised i never wrote back to you.. i no what you mean i think the hcg is going to be the thing im going to dread having every cycle.. i will talk to my consultant/nurse about the baby asprin.. i heard pineapple juice then brazil nuts were good and milk so many things ive heard im all confused as the nurse said there was nothing you can do to help fertilisation and implantation 

hope everyone else is okay 

xxx


----------



## ashcharl

Just thought i'd drop a note as my emotions are so up and down 13 days into cycle... still waiting for positive OPK, taking clomid seems like ages ago but really not feeling at all positive when I am thinking now is the time I should be feeling that way...hate feeling so much pressure for it all to go well and get the so so wanted BFP! Holding back on the tears but really do feel like I could just cry and don;t get why I'm so emotional when i wasn't last month when I took the clomid


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hannah. Just a quick one. How come your having an injection mid cycle. I'm taking clomid but they've not said I need an injection 

Ashcharl. I know exactly how you feel. How many cycles have you taken clomid? Think this is my 5th cycle so I'm not very positive about getting my bfp. Only got tablets for one more month after this month xx


----------



## marie123

Hannah, I don't know much about those things to help implantation (i'm sure someone else here does) somewhere on here there is a link to a thread where someone has written a really comprehensive list of vitamins etc that help at various stages, if I find it again I will post the link.  I have acupuncture which is supposed to help, its relaxing of nothing else, I also take optinatal which is a bit like pregnacare but the dosage of all the vitamins is a little higher.  Goodluck with it all


----------



## marie123

For Hannah

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I've not posted a link before so not sure if I have done it right. If not it was by Angelbumps - called "angelbumps fertility protocol" 
hope this helps.


----------



## hannah123

aww thankyou marie .. i appreciate it  .. is accupuncture expensive? il try the link out in a minute see if it works  goodluck with your treatment next month  

sweetcheeks- i had the injection yesterday it was 13 days into my cycle .. i was supposed to be scanned sunday but they couldnt do it, there not open .. im having an hcg trigger injection to release my eggs i dnt no why its just what the consultant wanted im very confused to i think some people have clomid without the hcg injection.. i dnt no .  bit confused myself. what ahve you been pescribed? xx


----------



## hannah123

hi marie the linke worked thankyou very much  its answered alot of my questions  xxx


----------



## trinamcl

hi ladies , im sorry for jumping in not sure im in the right place but was just looking for advice , iv been ttc for 2yrs 3month now , i have done 9 cycles of clomid 50-100mg , went to hospital for app on fri and doc wants to do another three rounds of clomid but reduce it to 25mg ?? if i didnt get preg on 100mg or 50mg after 9 months what good it 25mg going to do ? sorry for going on a bit , just a bit confused with it all , hope everyone well   and babydust xx


----------



## kirsty1982

Well i went for my scan today, no mature eggs so didnt have the hvg injection............. been told to try BMS anyway as "you never know" (thats what the nurse said)  got to put my dosage up to 100mg next month to see if that works, feel a little bit deflated and disappointed   why is all this such hard work why cant i just be like everyone else and get pg easily............ grrrr feeling sorry for myself now


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Kirsty1982. I'm sorry you had no follicles. Is this your first month taking clomid?  That happened to me when I first started but when they increased my dosage I produced follicles big enough to ovulate so try not to worry to much. I'm on my 5th cycle! Taking 150mg. Keep me posted x x

Trinamcl. I would question that cuz that doesn't seem right. What your saying is true. If 50 didn't work howcan 25! Damn doctors xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone

Hannah, glad it worked! Acupuncture is a bit pricey I pay about £35 per session, I have been going weekly but thats my choice.  The lady who does my acupuncture was a midwife with my fertility consultant for several years so that has been great and I really feel like she knows what she is doing.  If you are looking for one you need to go to one who is fertility trained (Zita West is the best known trainer as far as I can tell.) 

Kirsty, hope that the next clomid does the trick! 

Ashcharl I hope that you a feeling happier today  

Trinamcl, I agree with sweetcheeks that does sound a bit odd, definitely question it, good luck


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Kirsty1982 big hugs babe

I had my scan today too. They said I have one follicle that's 0.18mm or something which she saud is 'ok' but never explained why  

She said 'you and your partner can get together now but only 3 times this week' meaning sex I guess  

She doubts it will be happening this month what with my partner's issues not solved but said to try anyway. Wish I knew more about my pcos coz it all confuses me. I mean, how does the consultant know an egg will be released from this follicle ? Usually my follicles grow but the harden into a cyst (polycystic ovary) or something

Hope you're all ok

My tummy is really bloated and aching today. When she inserting the scan inside it was a lot more painful than usual. Had real sharp pains inside my tummy and cervix but she saud this us normal.....anyone had that happen ?


----------



## ashcharl

Sweetecheeks - this is my second cycle of clomid - 50mg - not had results of blood tests from 1st one to see if it worked - they just said they'd ring if there was something wrong with them and if clomid needed changing - anyone else been told this? should I ring and ask for results anyway?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Ashcharl. Yes I would ring them to find out your results from last month. Your aloud to know, they should of told you anyway. I'm guessing they took your progesterone level so you want the figure for that Hun. Hope you can find them out xxx

Perfectlyflawed. 18mm is good  what cd are you? I have pcos aswell and that normally happens to me each month but clomid helps ovulation. Are you having your progesterone done? This is normally done 7dpo and it will let them know if you have ovulated or not xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Sweetcheeks2009 I'm on cd12 today 

You know, they haven't bothered book me for any other bloods or any other tests at all until January  
Do you think I should go to my GP quick and ask them to do it or maybe call my fertility dept in hospital? 
Just seems a bit silly that they don't check if I have pcos on my main fertility issue on my end is the lack of ovulation. I always get positives on my ovulation sticks around days 10-14 of my cycle but then wait about 8 weeks or more for a period so I obviously never actually ovulate 

Hoe your well today


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Perfectlyflawed. I would ring hospital and request for your progesterone level to be taken. If you have no joy then ring your gp and ask if one can be done there. It is abit silly really so hope they let you. Good luck  I'm ok cd4 today so only 2 days left of taking clomid this month  xxx


----------



## Amy N

hey ladies.... im still a lurker on here!! lots of new names, but i still read daily.

Trinamcl- just reading about the docs reducing your dose of clomid for nxt cycles? did you produce eggs/ovulate on the 50mg dose and just not concieve, or did you not respond at all do the dose? it may be that because you are only supposed to take clomid for a certain amount of cycles, that if you did respond, but not get PG that there putting you on a lower dose but for more cycles- if that makes sense? If you did not produce any eggs, or ovulate then i dont understand your docs!! 

have any of you ladies new to clomid, and who dont ovulate naturally? have PCOS had ovarian drillling, or had it mentioned to you? I am convinced that thats what helped me, as before this i didnt have a period in 8 years, or respond to any of the drugs. after the operation i responded to the clomid once on 100mg and concieved 4 months after the drugs were working..........

Also are you taking metformin? if your suffering from PCOS??

hope your all well,
and wishing you lots of luck in your up coming cycles xx#

Amy xx


----------



## dylan85

Hi ladies
I hope im posting in the right place! Im on my sixth cycle of clomid,we have had all tests done and we are both ok. I was just wondering how doctors know my eggs are ok? Is it through blood test? Really confused! Any advice would be really appreciated x


----------



## Jaydeepoohs08

Hi again ladies,

Well am currently 13 dpo and have resisted to test so far but going to in the morning. Although i do not have my hopes up as other than a cramping on and off for the last week and sore boobs. i have had absolutely no symptoms what so ever. So i dont know why i am bothering to test i as i know what the out come will be but i need to get rid of the 'what if' in the back of my head and prepare for another month on clomid  But trying my best to stay positive. 

Iv noticed a few of u have had blood tests i have not had one since on clomid should i of had?? 

Trinamcl - my doc lowered mine to 25mg as although i was ovulating and producing eggs (a little too many!) but that it was making my lining too this for implantation so maybe that why?? just a possibility. 

Dylan - Have they not been doing monthly scans to see how many eggs are there?? I thought they checked the eggs then but im no expert unfortunately. 

speak to you all soon x x


----------



## marie123

Hi ladies,
Dylan, to the best of my knowledge, eggs can be checked through scans and bloodtests.  Some people on here have day 21 blood tests done where they measure your progesterone, this tell you whether or not you have ovulated in the month, scans tell you how many eggs you have and how big they are.  It seems to depend on your dr what monitoring you have, some poeple have everything some just one and others nothing.  I had scans originally and then 3 months worth of bloods, after that they wer happy I was on the correct dose so then my monitoring stopped, hope this helps.

Jaydeepooh good luck with testing! 

 to all who need them


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone hope your okay  

im nearly half way in my 2ww, and i keep getting light cramping on and off, bit confused to why im cramping :0 i suppose its the fun of this crazy clomid  

hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning Hannah 

The pains could be ovulation pains ( that's what my consultant told me buttttttt I suffer from pcos so assumed that why)

Could be a better reason......implantation cramps 

I took clomid from the 19th to 23rd so I guess I might be on the two week wait. I'm a little confused though because my cycles so irregular and actually ovulation date is up in the air. I tried on of those ovulation test sticks on cd 14 and it was negative but I'm not sure if that's just because I missed ovulation itself.

This is my first cycle of clomid so I'm not going to build my hopes up too much this time

Let's hope this is our month ladies

Hugs for all
X


----------



## starzle72

Hi everyone. I'm day 23 of my cycle today and first month of Clomid. Got my results for day 21 bloods and it was 74!! I'm so pleased to know that I ovulated. Even if I havnt fallen this month, at least I know that non-ovulation is not the issue now. I dont know about how anyone else feels but when I thought I wasnt ovulating I felt so unfeminine and it really seemed to be affecting my self esteem. Just a few more days to wait. I dont even mind if i'm not pg this month so happy to be ovulating!! Yey!!


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi starzie72

I really get what your saying about feeling unwomanly. You end up feeling like you're not doing the basic functions that makes you a woman.

I'm off to my GP tomorrow to ask for 21 day bloods just to be sure I've ovulated because, as you see in my above post, I'm unsure as to whether I'm actually ovulating.

The consultant checked my Ovaries by scan and said all is going the right way and see you in 3 months


----------



## starzle72

Hi perfectlyflawed, good luck tmro! Let me know how it goes. I used opk but earlier than day 14 i think and it came back positive. Lets see, I think i used it around 4 days after my last clomid tablet so around day 10? It was positive then me and bf had sex the next day and at least very other day after that. I think they encourage you to start testing around 3 days after your last tablet. Apparently the opk are sensitive to clomid so i thought that maybe the positive result was just the clomid, but my bloods confirm that i have ovualated. Clomid i feel has given my fertility the kick start i need, although time will twell, and I'm convinced that I wasnt ovulating before. I know that just because I am ov now does not mean I will get pg but I just feel more positive as the last time i had a blood test my fsh came back as 13.5 which is high and not good and it got me really down. My periods are quire irregular too - anything from 19-28 day cycles! Soooo annoying!!!! Now i'm just hoping i fall pg with twins and i can call them Clomid One and Clomid Two. Ha, just kidding!


----------



## hannah123

evening everyone  

i no how you felt starzle to about not ovualting, i was so happy when i had my ultra sound and saw tht i was ovulating and had one good egg it made me happy just knowing i had a good egg and my lining was good.  i was unsure whether i ovulated every month too, and the fact i had a good egg made me happy even if i dnt fall pregnant ,

perfectly flawed-  good luck for tomorrow i hope it goes oki   this is my first round too really trying not to get hope ups too

im confused because some of you ladies dnt have the hcg trigger shot injection do you? i have that every cycle after the ultra sound around day 12-14 when they see good folicles they release my eggs with the injection and i have 12-36 hours after to conceive..  i really hope i didnt miss it. what sort of treatment do you ladies have with your clomide do they let u predict urself if u was ovualting? xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies
Not keeping up here much these days but probably back on clomid in a few weeks so will try and get to grips with you all again.
Hannah - some ladies are given clomid and get on with it,no scans,blood tests or trigger shots. Some have scans only or scans and bloods and other like me just have cd 21 and some cd28 bloods to confirm ovulation. Its a postcode lottery and dependant upon clinic/consultant. It would be very interesting to research whether more monitoring = more preganacies/babies!
dily


----------



## starzle72

Hi Hanna and Dily (gd luck with next course of Clomid!). At present I am just on Clomid with no scans or injections but I did have a chat with my gynae's secretary and they do do scanning. I get the impression that they are just seeing how I get on with the Clomid 50mg to start with. I seem to be ovulating with it and my next appointment is in december. Out of interest the area I live in is North Essex. I've already been told we wont be offered IVF due to not being ttc for long enough and by the time we have I'll be over 40!! Oh well. 
My bf is getting a little frustrated, does anyone else experience that? I think he finds it hard and doesnt always express himself well and it comes out as frustration? It is hard sometimes having sex with creating a baby on your mind, y'know?! Hardly spontaneous is it and it does put a little more pressure on the relationship. 
Oh well, good luck ladies!! my mac wont let me put smiley/grumpy emoticons on here so here's some good luck kisses instead!! xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hi again ladies, hope you are all well. On day 24 now so just waiting. Can any of you tell me, what is your experince of Clomid and having late periods? I want to try and prepare myself if this is common as I have read it can make cycles longer, like 35 days??!! 
I took an ovulation test around day 9 of my cycle and it was positive so the way i see it, i did not ovulate late therefore my period should not be late??


----------



## SarLiv

Starzle  - i cant comment on clomid giving you later periods as i was on cyclogest (progesterone) which lengthens the cycle anyway so i dont know if it was clomid or that which made my cycle longer (i think the cyclogest) i would say if you have a positive OPK at day 9 that you likely ovulated about day 10.  so therefore you could test any time from now because thats 13/14 days after OV.  i ovulated on clomid on day 18 so that would be why my cycle was longer but as a guide your luteal phase (time between OV and AF) is approx 12 to 16 days (this is what i was told by my consultant)

re your BF getting frustrated - yep totally relate to that.  My husband and i found TTC really hard going and also the sex was pretty rubbish if i am honest after trying for a long time we both felt it had become monotonous and boring and we really struggled with it.  in the end we had a good talk and we just decided to laugh about it because otherwise we would cry, so when we knew OV was close we would just be like "oh god here we go again" and have a good laugh and it made things feel better.  one thing i found was to not tell hubby when OV was exactly - he knew it would be over the next week but i didnt tell him the day as he found that very pressurised.

good luck!


----------



## starzle72

Hi sarliv. I'm still getting to grips with the times between ovulation and when my period is due. My periods have been so irregular that I lost interest! I did do a pg test yesterday, i couldnt resist it! Obviously it was negative. I'm due any day then i guess. What does AF stand for?

I was happy to read that you conceived on Clomid!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Starzle72 - AF means Anti-Flow.  Clomid hasnt made my cycles longer but my luteal phase has gone from 14 days to 15/16 days.  So the last few months ive got my hopes up but then AF has arrived.  Im hoping this isnt the case for you though   How long have you been taking clomid? x

Dilly99 - Hello.  How are you? x

Hannah123 - I don't use injections, i just take clomid then use ovulation sticks so i know when im going to ovulate x

Perfectlyflawed - How did your blood test go? x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM im on cd9 so im waiting for ovulation.  I will start getting lots of bms in from tomorrow night and hope that this works this month!  Is anyone else around CD9? xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

So I went to the GP and asked for the day 21 tests and ae said she can't do it as she isn't the one dealing with my fertility and the hospital was. She called them up and they said that my pct ( are we allowed to say which pct we are under?) dont do the blood tests on the first month of clomid when the scan shows the follicles are reacting to the clomid.

My partner has his urology appointment early on Friday that I also attend ao I night question it in person coz it's confusing me as to how they know I actually ovulated. Day 21 is Saturday anyway so it can be done if they allow i

I guess I'm on my 2 week wait then 

How's everyone doing today? 
I really don't want to get my hope up but I'm starting to count down the days to when u can do a test and I really shouldn't 

My poor boyfriend doesn't know whether  he's coming or going this week. Last week I'm was jumping on him trying to eat him alive in hope if conceiving and this week I'm not too interested. We done the deed day before yesterday so he's not starved but spoiled of the daily sex after the past 10day lol. I just can't b arsed. Think the pressure of trying to conceive on a timescale and time it right really takes it out if you sexually. 

I should really make an effort on the weekend lol 

Hope everyones well

Goodluck to all us clomid girls over the next 3 weeks hey?


----------



## angel star

Perfectlyflawed, if you had scans you should have had one to assess a response and size of follicles and then one to ensure your follicle had actually ruptured so I can see what they are saying about the bloods there. However, my clinic insist on the first cycle you have to be scanned and arrange 3 scans (£40 a time). I had it another month and only needed 2 as had already ovulated by my second scan. I also have to get bloods done every month when on clomid for oestradiol as well as progesterone, but then you have to bear in mind I am following a different programme to everyone else. I am lucky that my GP will do these bloods otherwise I would have to pay for them and they would be £36 a month on top of all the other stuff I am prescribed.

It's impossible to not get your hopes up. I do this every month still  . I am the same as you, all over DH around ovulation then the rest of the month I really have to make an effort, but I would say that a of it is hormonal - we women are programmed for around ovulation and men, well anytime suits them  . Good luck and stay  . xx

Hello to everyone else. I am reading every day, just finding it impossible to post and keep up with so many new ladies.

AFM, think I have decided now to not start clomid until my Christmas cycle as that means less messing about with medication in the lead up to Christmas as clomid always messes my cycles up a bit and combined with pessaries and / or hCG injections. I have had 28 day cycles for past 3 months and if this continues AF will appear on Christmas Day and can start clomid that cycle. Also gives me more time to lose more weight. Maybe, I will be all on my own then as you will all have your BFP  . xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone!

Not been on for a bit, been mad busy with my business. I am now on CD13 My side effects have not been anywhere near as bad this month. went for my scan yesterday and was told that I have 1 mature follicle about to rupture to lots of BMS the next few days. Hope we hit the nail on the head this month as have been taking my temp every morning too.  Is anyone around the same CD as me??

Hi to all the newbies wishing you all luck on your crazy clomid journey.

Nat xx


----------



## starzle72

hi Nuttynat. Can I ask, what was your cycle like on clomid? Mine are quite irregular anyway but should I expect a longer cycle? I've heard that they can go on for 35 days.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Starzle72 - AF means Anti-Flow.  Clomid hasnt made my cycles longer but my luteal phase has gone from 14 days to 15/16 days.  So the last few months ive got my hopes up but then AF has arrived.  Im hoping this isnt the case for you though   How long have you been taking clomid? x

Dilly99 - Hello.  How are you? x

Hannah123 - I don't use injections, i just take clomid then use ovulation sticks so i know when im going to ovulate x

Perfectlyflawed - How did your blood test go? x

Nuttynat  im on cd10 so just behind you  x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM im on cd10 so im waiting for ovulation.  I will start getting lots of bms in from tomorrow night and hope that this works this month! xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hi sweetcheeks, just done first cycle of clomid so far. Day 25 of cycle now. Waiting waiting. Lots of pg symtoms but could be period coming.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi starzle. If you ovulated on cd10 then af should be here between cd24 and cd26. Are you sure it was cd9 that you got a positive stick? Really hope it's good news Hun xxx


----------



## starzle72

Yep, got a positive result with OPK on day 9, I just checked.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi,

My cycles were irregular but since been on clomid they seem to be every 30 days or so, have got pains on my right side where they said there was a follicle so think I am about to ovulate x


----------



## starzle72

I'm cd25 so just waiting and praying!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

ElaineSharp posted the following and I thought you may be able to share your thoughts and experiences



ElaineSharp said:


> Hello everyone having a particularly low day today, for some reason i am feeling particularly lonely, since trying for a baby and being on fertility treatment i feel very distant from my friends who all have children. I feel as if i am in this on my own, i feel that i don't 'fit in' with anybody anymore. Everyone is making plans with other families and i feel excluded.  sorry to be so miserable, i am contemplating after going to the G.P. the other day and my fertility treatment still isn't working, would i be better off giving up the fertility treatment now? the G.P. told me i am making eggs but they are not hatching and that i may need to look at IVF, i know for a fact i can never afford IVF. I have been looking on the Adoption websites and wonder whether i should pursue that route? i have alot of love to give and i know there are lots of children out there who need loving families. I don't know what to do for the best, the time is ticking on also and i will be 40 next year, i really need some help and advice if possible please? thanks x


Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Dolly01 is new to the boards and had some questions about treatment with clomid, thought you may be able to help...



dolly01 said:


> Hi all, i am new to this site and new to Clomid.
> Have been ttc for what seems like forever  ( over 2 yrs now ) Have been through all the usual tests and everything appears normal with myself and hubby.I have been told i ovulate so am puzzled as to why i was put on clomid. Does it just increase your chances and the number off eggs?.
> Many thanks


Love Krissi xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hello ElaineSharp

Firstly, you're nit alone with the feeling of 'being left out' with regards to friends. I was saying similar the other day with regards to feeling lonely now that my 3 best friends either just gave birth or are pregnant. I think it's more us and our embarrassment that we may feel for not conceiving or our jealousy if their babies that cause us to pull away from friends and distance ourselves. We make the subject too difficult to touch on I suppose and we never truly feel our friend know what we are going through but you are not alone in your feelings. I'm trying to open up a bit more to my friends and they've actually suggested a day with me without their children so they're trying. A good chat with those around you might help

As for the adoption. That's tricky. I think adopting a child that has no consistent family and giving love, stability and a home to a child without is the most admirable thing. It's so beautiful that you even suggested it. I think it's how you feel deep down that will help you decide what to do. Can you live happily without knowing you never tried ine last time? Maybe you feel you've done all the trying you cab and you want to branch off into another direction? Whatever you choose will be a choice that you make from inside but I find adoption to be an amazing thing. 


Dolly01 welcome

I'm new to clomid myself. This is my first cycle on it but I was given it as my pcos was causing me not to ovulate. A friend of mine was in a situation similar to yourself and placed on clomid although she ovulated. The consultant said it gave them chance to monitor we cycle and clomid helped her to produce ovulation at a lcertain time so she could predict her ovulation better. Maybe that's what it is for you too?

The other ladies on here have so much more knowledge than I but I didn't want to read and run

Hope you get the same outcome as my friend- she fell on the first cycle of clomid

Good luck to both ladies


----------



## starzle72

Hi Elainesharp. Adoption is something I often thought I would consider if i was single, and if I dont conceive with my bf now too obviously! My parents couldnt have kids so they adopted three children in the 1960s. My Mum found that she was pg with me when she was 39. So never say never. No-one can really advise you what to do as this is a sensitive topic and really the decision is yours. I know this does not sound very helpful but there is lots of support on here so you are in the right place.


----------



## hannah123

morning ladies i hope your all okay  

this two week wait is killing me ahhhh   only six days to go and hopefully il no wat happening inside lol  

i really want to test ... but then again i dnt want to... i dnt think i can cope with another big fat negative.. 

hope your all well hannah xxx


----------



## starzle72

Morning Hannah and everyone else too! I'm day 26 and feeling very strange, feel sick and cant seem to drink tea at the moment?!! Time will tell. I'm not testing until next week, thats if my p doesnt come! 
I know what you mean about the wait but I do also think it's important to chill out around it and get on with life! I have no choise as I'm a manager and have to focus on work 40 hours a week. Not easy  
Speak soon


----------



## hannah123

hi starzle   i no what you mean when im at wrk im fine, no thoughts at all as im focusing on that, i dnt wat id do if i didnt work.

im nt going to test till next week neither, i feel a lil strange to all confusing stuff.. maybe its the clomid i dunno. need to stop thinking lol.

 xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Wow!
I'm really bad then coz I'm cd19 and counting the days down until I can do a first response test.

I'm not too hopeful of conceiving but you never know. I keep thinking 'I'd rather know and be disappointed but start my second cycle of clomid more aware of what to expect'

I don't feel any different though


----------



## HelloKitty76

Ladies

I am new to clomid 
i have not even spoken to my dr since my bloodtests.


My progesterone level on day of my period was lower than 0.5
No ovulation!
On top my hubbies morphology has dropped to one percent with motility and etc normal

How does clomid work?
I have absolutely no idea?
I do ovulate but I dont know howmany months a year...it could be as little as one.
Really hope someone can explain to me how this all works before I get any expert advice
thanks


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Starzle
You will be able to do a test now won't you cuz your over 14dpo. I have a good feeling about you Hun. When you testing? xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hey sweetcheeks, thanks for your reply! x I have a good feeling too right now but scared to get my hopes up. Yes, it would seem tmro I'm 14dpo, however, my P has been very irregular so I'm trying to stay calm. Do wonder why I'm feeling sicky in the a.m though and cant drink tea? Hmmm. Maybe I should buy a PT tmro?? 
Good luck all. Hopes and prayers for y'all xxx


----------



## starzle72

btw sweetcheeks, how long have your cycles been on Clomid?


----------



## starzle72

Hey hellokitty. As far as I know (and I'm NO expert) Clomid induces ovulation. Like I said, i ain't an expert so dont quote me! 
Have you been prescibed it? I had a few appointments with a specialist and I knew the next step was Clomid, cos I researched it on the internet.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Starzle72. My cycles have reduced to 30-32 days. All your signs sound good hunnie. Good luck. This is my 5th cycle of clomid and I'm praying it works. I have my follow up appointment today with my consultant to see how clomid has been so I have a list of questions to ask him so I hope he doesn't try and rush me out. Main question is why hasn't clomid worked for me xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Starzle- if ur 14dpo then you are able to test. I got my bfp at 8dpo(and not first urine!) with a first response test. Whilst eveyone is different in cycle lengths if u are certain when u ovulated that a positive result would almost certaintly show by now. I admire u forwanting to wait, I tested early all the time as either wanted to know, or prepare myself for af arrival. Ur symptoms sound good, early preg symps and af symps are almost identical so there is no way of knowing until af arrives or you do that test! Wishing you lots of luck for when u do test!! Ps if ur not certain which day u ovulated the results may not be accurate so waiting would be best- if u can hold out!! Good luck !!


----------



## starzle72

OMG, I've just done a pg test and it says I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant! I cant belive it!!


----------



## Amy N

Big smiley face hunny!!!! Had a good feeling for you, that's some good pregnancy hormone levels too if saying 2-3!!! Well done hunny! YOUR PREGNANT! Xx


----------



## starzle72

Thanks Amy, I'm overjoyed!!


----------



## Jane2011

starzle, thats brillinat news - well done xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Starzle72. Congratulations I knew it xx


----------



## ashcharl

That's brill news Starzle!! Happy times!


----------



## kirsty1982

Hey everyone,

not posted for a few days been feeling a bit rubbish and poorly    i have been reading everyones posts and trying to keep up with whats going on.  Hope your all ok and that your doing well.

Starzle that is such good news, congrats hunni i bet your over the moon............ makes me realise that theres still hope for me yet, still waiting for af to arrive so i can start my clomid again at double the dosage.... fingers crossed this time it works like its supposed too.  big hugs for you though.... keep us all up dated on how your getting on.

love Kirsty, x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Kirsy1982 - When are you starting clomid again? xx

HelloKitty76 - Have you been given your clomid tablets yet?  You take clomid normally on days 2-6 (some ladies take 3-7, 4- and this helps induce ovulation and makes you periods more regular.  It does not work for everyone though but for majority of women it does.  Depending on where you live you may get scans to see if you produce follicles (eggs are in the follicles) and you may also have your bloods taken to see if you did ovulate xx

Perfectlyflawed and Hannah123 - Hows the 2ww going? xx

AFM - On cd14 and ovulation test was negative this morning.  But i normally use the clear blue smiley face ones but i picked up the clear blue normal ones so im abit cheesed off as i find its difficult to summarise the 2 lines sometimes!!!  Went and saw my consultant yesterday and it was not the main man! it was someone in his clinic so that made me annoyed and then to top it off she didn't know nothing about me (even though she had my notes!!), she didn't even know i had been blessed with a DD and she also didnt know about me going to clinic 10 years ago where i was attending appointments and treatment for 5 years!!!!  Its so annoying.  Because i have this month left to take clomid and next month she said i may aswell finish the tablets and then she'll arrange an appointment in 3 months time to discuss the next step which would be ovarian drilling (which i had 8 years ago but she didn't know either!!!)  She also said i will try and get your appointment with the main consultant but its not guranteed!!!  Oh and to top it off she also made me feel that the clomid probably wont work for me as it hasn't already so its probably my PCOS thats stopping me getting pg!!!
Then to top it off i came home to tell DP and he said if im honest i'll be glad when you have finished all these tablets as it been the main topic this year, we're always talking about it!!  This really upset me as im really trying and im just not getting the support from him.  He is moaning because we do it on certain days and he says when i say so, he also gets annoyed when im on here.  Cant he see im trying for all of us........then he decided to drink last night and we didnt end up doing bms!!!  Im so annoyed.  Sorry for the rant but needed to get out my system ;(


----------



## marie123

big congrats Starzle, wishing you a happy healthy nine months


----------



## ashcharl

Sweetcheeks - hope you're feeling better from earlier - down days are perfectly normal and all part of the process - just remember how being positive can have such a strong influence on your body, and hopefully by now you're feelinga  bit better and you'll ovulate!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not commented for a while buit have been reading.

Starzle - congrats.

Thought i'd bring you some more good news ive had a BFP too! 

Ive known a while but didnt dare believe it, and to be honest havent accepted it until I had my scan last wk. Now 13wks.

Dont know what happened cause it was after my 2nd cycle of clomid which i didnt ovulate according to d21 bloods. So whether it worked late or I then ovulated on my own who knows! 

Hope theres some more BFP's soon they always seem to come in a run on here! 

K xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Kaz thats amazing news, 13 weeks - wow!!   wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## kirsty1982

sweetcheeks im starting my clomid when af decides to show its face, first time i took them i dont think it was my real af as was only on for 3 days then stopped so no idea what was going on there.  thought af was going to turn up this week but it hasnt, so just a waiting game now.  feeling a bit moody and stressed out with it to be honest but hopefully that will just sort itself out at some point.  what part of your cycle are you on at the min?


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone!


I am now officially on 2 week wait, my app where I record my temperature now says I am 3dpo and that we did bms at the perfect times. So fingers crossed.

Trying not to get my hopes up but can't help being a little excited as this is the first time I have known exactly when I have Ovulated.

Contrats on BFP people.

Bubbles to you all xxxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Congratulations starzie and kaz on your pregancies! That's great news- gives us ladies more hope in achieving the same 

My 2WW seems to be going on for months! It's actually dragging. This week has gone so fast. I don't feel any different than normal- no sore boobs or feeling sick so I'm doubtful but you can't expect much on the first cycle hey? 

Had some conflicting news at DP urology appointment on Friday. Remember the first consultant ( a lady) told us he had low sperm count and motility ( it had a long name to it lol) and then I complained about the lack of info/treatment we received so we saw Dr Gudi. He then said more or less the same....that my pcos was causing me not to ovulate and my partners sperm wasn't substantial enough AND although we fell pregnant to the baby we lost few years back, it's unluckily we'll get pregnant but he'd refer us to a urologist to see if the retrograde ejaculation can be sorted to test the sperm backing into the bladder.
Anyway, the urologist was confused as to why we were seeing him. He said that the issue was not with the sperm count or the motility As they were fine but the actual amount of semen that was produced was far too small. We don't understand why we was told he had a low count and low motility when he hasn't? Bit bad really hey? Anyway, they haven't given anything to help his retrograde ejaculation as they felt that it's dragging out treatment for nothing because ( this bit is also contradictive of what we we're told) his sperm would be ideal for ivf. (shrugs)
Yet another time when homerton has left is confused.
We researched online and loads of fellow retrograde ejaculation sufferers use Sudafed and it helps apparently sooooo next month we'll use that whilst ovulating. You never know, that and clomid might be enough 

Nattynat, what's the app you used? I think il track mine properly next month


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi, it's called FF Mobile by fertilityfriend.com, you will need a basal thermometer, you can get them off eBay but it has really helped x


----------



## kirsty1982

just a quick question as im a little confused, af turned up this morning but only really light bleeding, should i count this as day one or not, i want to get it right this time around


----------



## angel star

kirsty, my clinic always tell me to count day one when you have 'full flow' but I suppose for all of us it is different. What days are you supposed to be taking the clomid? If any doubts I would contact your clinic and ask for their advice. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Kirsty. I would class day1 when af is in full flow (when your using a tampon I would say) xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hi ladies, thanks for all your nice congrat messages. Hope you are all well.
Sweetcheeks, your OPK says negative. Just to let you know that the month I got a postive result, I did the OPK on day 9 of my cycle and it was positive. 
They say you can start testing 3 days after your last tablet of Clomid, which is what I did.


----------



## SarLiv

i logged on hoping to see some good news on here - Starzle and Kaz am really pleased for you.  Congrats!!

sweetcheeks hang in there im pretty sure clomid has worked for lots of people with PCOS - will really hope its your month 

S xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sarliv. Thankyou. I just can't see it working now ;( this is my 5th cycle and no matter what I try nothing seems to work. I tried robitussin this month and it's hadthe reverse effect. I normally get fertile cm every mOnth but this month I've had nothing!!!! How's your pregnancy? I see your having a baby girl. How lovely xxx

Starzle72. Reason why I don't test till cd14 is because I don't normally get a positive till day 15 or 16. How's things with you? xxx


----------



## ashcharl

I'm in 2ww also and not having best of day.  I'm on day 25 and went for second lot of blood tests this month this am.  I got told by my clinic they would only contact me if there was something wrong with my bloods, but after cycle one, I rang ACU for some advice as i wasn't certain when day 1 was and my first round of bloods hadn't even been checked!  So while I was in for bloods this am I went into ACU to ask if they could tell me if they had been checked from first month and secretary just said she'd been on hol for a week and had a pile of stuff to go through - I'd only hear if there were problems.    
So I wasn't feeling too happy as I certainly don't want to embark on third lot of clomid if none of bloods have been checked! 
Then thought I had to get my positivity back and was doing really well, even though for the past 2 months, on day 25 is when my 2-3 days of spotting has started.  I've chilled out at work, taken it easy, eaten the 'right things' kept warm, listened to relaxation CD and then lo and behold at 6.30 tonight I notice some browny mucus - only very slight but there nonetheless - think this is the start again but DH just saying it could be different but i don't think so but he says I need to stay positive but it's so hard being positive only to be let down again... Wish I hadn't seen it and was just oblivious... 
No other signs... only thing I have is a headache and some lower abdominal pain (which I nromally get before AF!!)


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone   sorry i havent commented on here for a lil while i have been working so much  

congratulations to starzle and anyone that got a positive this month wooo  

im afraid clomid didnt work for me this month   had to tell the hubby again that im not pregnant, starting to get to me this 2ww has been a total mind messer   been having terrible cramping pains and have started to spot which is getting heavier which im assuming il definalty be on tomorrow   been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster of a week, i just wish i could fall pregnant  ahhhh oh well another start of medication again this month  ... does anybody elese feel frustrated at the fact u dont even no if clomid will work? sorry to rant a **** day really  xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hannah123. I feel exactly the same as you. Clomid seems to be making me ovulate so I keep asking myself why can't I fall pregnant!!!  It is so frustrating. But don't give up. The witch might not show up yet xxx

Afm I got my smiley face on my ov stick tonight so will be bms tomorrow morning. Please let this be the month!! 

Quick question. The ladies who use ov sticks. When do you have bms once you see a positive ov stick? xxx


----------



## Blossom85

Hi girls, sorry to but in, I am new to this part of the forum and wanted to introduce myself, and ask for some advise if thats ok.

I am Sam, live in Oswestry with my hubby,I am 25 and he is 32, he has a son from a previous relationship who he doesnt see thanks to his ex and her family. We are having Treatment at Royal Shrewsbury Hospital FU, we have been TTC for 5yrs at the least, and got referred to this FU when we moved here in April as I wasnt getting anywhere (for 5yrs under our old FU in Midlands)

I had a 20cm Ovarian Cyst removed in April 2009, lost 7st and quit smoking since.
We have been tested for alsorts and got results yesterday.

Hubbies SA was all over the place so needs another reading to work out his average.
My bloods showed that my ovaries are slowing down (cant remember what word he used) so they are 10yrs mature than they should be.
Also that I do not OV. (I have problems with my left side, as it wasnt noticeable on my HSG Scan, so probably dont work)

I am awaiting a date in next 12 weeks for a Lap & Dye and he said he will remove any adhesions (if there is any) during this to help my fertility, yay!

Also then said I want to start you off on treatment asap for a better chance, great thats fine by me.

So I have been given 6 months of Clomid which I am really pleased about. But I am confused on what you would class as CD1, as I start off light (more than less spotting I think you would class it as that) and then rather heavy, so would I class CD1 as my first heavy flow day or the light spotting? 

Basically would it be the first day it is bright red? 

I am on 50mg of Clomid (2x a day for 5 days) 

When I asked my consultant how I would know I am Ov and he said we will tell you when you have your scans, didnt say when I book them or what. I asked if there was any monitoring methods I can take at home, and he dismissed it, said you can use the OPK's but not worth it until you know when you are supposed to OV.

So would anyone be able to advise me on how I would know I am OV, as my FF and temps the last 2 months showed a OV rise on CD19, but he said I didnt OV and those of the 2 months I had bloods. 

Sam x


----------



## angel star

Hi Sam. Firstly, wow and well done you on losing so much weight already  . I am trying to lose weight and know how difficult it can be. As for your question about the bleeding, class day 1 as the first day of 'proper' bleeding or full flow. I don't use OPK or chart my temperature but solely go on my mucus observations. I am sure the other ladies who use the OPK and temperature charting will be along to help you soon. On clomid I tend to ovulate early between day 12-14, other cycles anywhere from day 13 to day 19. Wishing you all the best and good luck. 

To all of you hello, and sending lots of   and   your way. xx


----------



## starzle72

Hi Sweetcheeks. I used OPK and I would try have sex the next day when having a positive and then just keep doing it every other day at least for a good 10 days. Thats how I got my BFP. I was also using Preseed, cough mixture and Mooncups (they are designed to catch the blood but you can use them when trying to conceive to hold the semen in). I was ALSO having acupuncture every 2 weeks and using chinese herbs!!! I think the mixture of all this really helped. Just hope my body holds on to my little miracle that is happening inside me


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Starzle - what cough mixture did you use ,how much and how often?xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

So

I'm 24 days into my cycle and the first month on clomid but got a negative on the 'first response' pregnancy test

Guess it's a matter of days before my period arrives and I start clomid for the second month 

Not feeling hopeful that clomid will help though. Not sure I actually ovulated ( no 21 day bloods were ordered) and DP's retrograde ejaculation hasn't been sorted


----------



## starzle72

Hi perfectlyflawed. Day 24 is a little early to be testing? i tested day 29 I think but I'd been feeling sick so suspected there was something up. 
The cough mixture was Robitussin I think. I used it around the time of ov around twice a day I think.
Has anyone tried Preseed? That stuff is GREAT!!


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Good afternoon starzie

Il have to keep my fingers crossed and try in 5-7 days then 

I have heard great things about preseed lubricant. Two of my friends fell whilst using it but not sure if it actually helped at they're not problematic with conceiving. I should give it a try

Can I ask how the cough medicine helps 

Xxxx
Abby


----------



## starzle72

Hi. The cough mixture is supposed to thin cervical mucus? I never had any CM EVER, but when I started the Clomid I did notice it get a bit more slippery which to me meant I had ovulated. I'm convinced I wasnt before, well, certainly not every month anyway.
The preseed is good fun, sexy!!  
Try not to stress. I was convinced that at 38 I was never going to fall pregnant, but I have. It's so important to stay positive. I hope you get a BFP this month.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi perfectlyflawed. Just wanted to say I used robitussin this month from cd7-12 and it has had the reverse effect. It's made my cm watery and drier than normal  was gutted. I normally get egg White cm so was dissatisfied that the mixture didn't increase my cm!!! I suppose it works differently for everyone but I'm not using it again xx

Starzle72. Thanks for the advice. Had my positive yesterday about 6pm so will it be to late having bms today about 5.30pm? Sorry about being so exact. Want to get it right this month!! xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hey sweetcheeks and starzie

I think next month il get some preseed and those Soft cups. Every little helps hey?

Hoping to get an acknowledgement email from the fertility department just to confirm they received my email. I sent them and dr Gudi a copy because I think my partner's now walking around thinking his dperms ok but the original letter sent back to my GP said otherwise.
I keep telling him that I'm sure the urologist is wrong but I guess he's in denial as he keeps saying 'noooooo you don't get what the urologist meant. He said the motility and count is fine but it's the amount they're worried about. Ofcourse the counts low when there's only a small amount released to test on'

I'm sure they said he has low everything though ( shrugs)

I can't keep telling him the same thing because he's listened to the urologist but now I'm confused.

Hope they message back with his actual results. This is consuming my thoughts at the moment


----------



## kirsty1982

well im starting my clomid again tomorrow at 100mg for 5 days, really hoping it works this time dont think i can go through another month of negatives............ time will tell i guess....

think i might invest in some of that preseed ive seen so many people giving it brilliant reviews, wheres the best and cheapest place to buy it does anyone know??


----------



## SarLiv

sweetcheeks on the OPK question - we did the deed every other day for about a week over the fertile period so we actually ended up doing it day before smiley face, day after and then day after that.  That was it for that fertile time, we did it much more other months but as my husband as a low-ish count we decided to stick to every other day as we had been told this was best.

perfectlyflawed - i agree you are testing too soon so dont give up hope you still have a chance this month - i ovulated day 17 on clomid and got a BFP 11 days later.

i did the robutsin cough medicine and i didnt notice a difference - i know lots of people do swear by it - you need the one for chesty coughs with a certain ingedient in beginning with a G - google it it will come up!

Good luck ladies -     to you all!


----------



## floofymad

Kirsty - I bought my preseed off ebay. 

I tried robitussin but it didnt' work for me either.


----------



## ashcharl

hannah - I feel exactly the same - you keep taking the clomid hoping it works, but as receptionist won't even tell me if my bloods have been checked i don't know if it has worked for the last 2 months 
Spotting started now so sure AF will be here soon, esp as temperature had huge dip this am (though not below coverline so still kind of hoping... - maybe implantation dip!!)
Hard to just still have people say stay positive when 2 months out of 6 have gone by - but suppose there are still 4 left!
Ive used preseed for about 8 months now... no BFP
Also tried cough medicine previously and didn't notice any differences!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Ashcharl. I know how you feel. This is my 5th cycle and no joy so far  so I don't think clomid is going to work for me  what does preseed do? x

Sarliv. Thankyou. That's helped so much. I was worried that id miss the eggy the day after my pos. Hope all is well with you x

Kirsty. Good luck for this cycle x

Couple if questions if you don't mind ladies

How long does it take sperm to reach the egg?

Once ovulated how long does the egg survive? xxx


----------



## marie123

Sweetcheeks, don't quote me but I THINK the fastest sprem can get there in 45 mins the slowest in about 12 hours, but when they get there if the egg has not yet been released they can stay in a sleep like state for up to 72 hours. 
I think eggs last 12 - 24 hours.  Hope that helps? . 

Hiya Floofy, long time no hear, how is it all going hun?  

babydust to all


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone  

time to start clomid again tomoz god im in so much pain today period from hel ahhhhh   clomid def makes mine worse  

ashcarl i no how u feel everyone says stay positive but its hard grrr lol and most of the people tht sed tht to me bloody fell first tym of trying does my bloody head in grrrr!!!! the thing that makes my cycle worse is having the hcg injection injected so i no when i ovualte and i still cant fall pregnant i just want to screammmm... 

i want to try some of tht pre-sedd lubricant does it work? 

hope your all oki sending you all hugs  xx


----------



## hannah123

sorry just read that back i should of done before sending i meant most of the time the people that tell me to stay positive is people that have fallen pregnant on there first attempt..

sorrry x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

I'm on CD25 today. My periods usually irregular so I'm not sure when I'm due 'on' but I'm not expecting much this month. Guess il just have to do another test on the weekend but it will probably be a negative again.

I've just ordered preseed lubricant and some softcups to try. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Perfectlyflawed. Hi sorry you don't think it's worked this month but don't give up yet! Have you managed to sort your dp results yet? Also do you know when you ovulated?

I'm on cd17 and think I ov'd last night or early this morning. Hope we've done enough this month. We bms on cd13, 14 and 16 and had a positive ov stick on cd15. I'm not getting my hopes up thou cuz clomid hasn't worked for me yet so doubt it will 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi sweetcheeks

I've Attempted to email my fertility department and consultant to ask for my partner's sperm results but so far, I've heard nothing back.

It's annoying because my partners now wondering around thinking his sperm count and motility are fine and the issue is with how much semen he produces. The original consultant sent my GP a letter stating they've diagnosed him with oligoasthenoteratozoospermia and I've looked it up and that's low count, motility and shape.
He wasn't given anything got his retrograde ejaculation either but I've found online that some people use sudafed to help the sperm be released and not back into the bladder.

You know what make me soooooooo angry? The fact that il the one doing everything! My partner leaves me to deal with it all- all the phoning an emailing around even when it concerns hil and all he says is 'the urologist is the specialist and he said my count and motility is ok compared to the semen amount'

I haven't to foggiest as to when I ovulated. At my clomid scan (cd11) the consultant said that I'm good to start doing the deed with my partner as the clomid is working but she didn't explain much else. I done an ovulation test on cd14 and it was negative so it either didn't happen yet or happened before I checked

Going by how miserable I am today, I'm probably going to start my period any day now lmao


----------



## starzle72

Perfectlyflawed, I recommend you use the OPKs way before day 14. As i've said before, my OPK said I was ovulating around CD10. 
Good luck, hope you are get lucky this month  
I think those soft cups really helped me get pregnant


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning Sophie 

Think I just assumed I ovulate around day 14 after my consultant said my follicle was 0.18 mm. Done a another test this morning and negative. My periods due Sunday base on standard 28 day cycle so do u ladies think I should take the tablets the consultant gave to start off my period and take clomid day 2-6 again.

He never said what to do if I haven't had my period. He just said, if no bleeding 6 weeks after the original cycle then try a pregnancy test an if that negative then start clomid but surly I have to be on your period. Luckily, last month my period came before I needed to take the tablets that start off a period so I have them left


----------



## floofymad

marie123 said:


> Sweetcheeks, don't quote me but I THINK the fastest sprem can get there in 45 mins the slowest in about 12 hours, but when they get there if the egg has not yet been released they can stay in a sleep like state for up to 72 hours.
> I think eggs last 12 - 24 hours. Hope that helps? .
> 
> Hiya Floofy, long time no hear, how is it all going hun?
> 
> babydust to all


Hey Marie,
Thanks for asking. I'm ok, 15 weeks now but still suffering with bad sickness on and off. It knocked me for six the other day and I had a stint in hospital a while ago. Apart from that, I'm ok. How are you? 
Floof x


----------



## ashcharl

preseed is a lubricant which is stated as being sperm friendly! Think i may investigate soft cups too.. 
I've still not started period properly and am still in state of confusion but losing all hope fast... still spotting and sick of people saying stay , but acupuncturist last night said that my pulse is showing prgenancy like symptoms and I had a strong sense of smell and if I'm prone to spotting before period this is likely to continue if I get pregnant... and temperature after a dip 2 days ago has gone back up the last 2 days...
Why do  all these things cause so much confusion?!!


----------



## marie123

> Hey Marie,
> Thanks for asking. I'm ok, 15 weeks now but still suffering with bad sickness on and off. It knocked me for six the other day and I had a stint in hospital a while ago. Apart from that, I'm ok. How are you?
> Floof x


Hi Floof (I have tried the quote thing but am only guessing how it works so this could go horribly wrong  ) Lovely to hear from you , can't believe you are 15 weeks already! sorry to hear the sickness has been tough, hope that you're school are being sympathetic! hopefully that will be the last of you seeing the hospital for at least another 5 months or so!! 

AFM I am in between treatment, waiting to start iui with my next cycle . So am just taking the last of my clomid ... you never know...

Keep me posted, feel free to pm at anytime!

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

I'm about 2dpo and today I had af pains. Has anyone else ever had this? Or know why this is happening? xx


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone   starzle.. i had af pains on and off after ovualtion dnt no why neither it did confuse me .... i had quite sever cramps too.. maybe something happening   

hope everyones well .. i started my second round of clomid yesterday no side effects neither..but i do think clomid is a mind messer does anyone else? xxx


----------



## BabyWanted

Hi ladies,
I'm on chlomid at the moment and so far my periods have been regular well the three have anyway. But this month i'm almost a week late, is this normal? I've taken a hgc strip pregnancy test and nothing is showing on there. Is is worth me buying a clear blue or something like that or am i just deluding myself?
Thanks in advance for any help xx


----------



## ashcharl

Hannah123 I think it totally messes with your mind, it really does! I'm still left pondering after two days of tears n been crying all am as don't know if 'spotting' is spotting or period but still not had full flow but it's mos stopped again n don't want to miss taking clomid although still not sure if it's working!!


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hannah123 and ashcharl I'm the same

Im due on my period tomorrow if going by a standard 28 day cycle ( I don't know my cycle as I'm so irregular) yet my boobs ache all this week and the tests say I'm not pregnant.

It's so distressing because you think 'am I? Can I be?' then it's not but 3 days later you have the symptoms and no period

I've been so miserable this week too! Everything seems so stressful.

Not only that but when you see that you're not yet no periods arrived you start counting down to when you can take the next clomid pill. My cycles vary from 20-67 days usually because of my pcos and I don't wanna wait that long to start the next cycle


----------



## hannah123

hi ladies  

ashcarl and pefectlyflawed, i no how u feel its awful last week was a total mind messer for me i really thought i could have been but nope no such luck, i did say before i started it i didnt want get my hopes up everymonth and will put any symptom down to clomid but is so hard  i did totally the opposite to what i thought, its must be so hard to not have regular cycles too, i have regular cycles and am on period every 28 -29 days .. i dnt understand why i gt given clomid when i ovulate on my own ... grrr!

ashcarl, i spotted on and off for a week that wen i gt my hopes up hoping implantation bleeding crazy i no.. have u taken a pregnancy test? fingers crossed.. 

xxx hannah


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi girls

I have been reading but not posted in a while. I have found the last few weeks pretty hard  

Great to see the BFP's let's hope there are some more this month  

Just wanted to ask has anyone used a first response test? I am due on tomorrow but have felt really queasy the last 3 days so did test yesterday and got BFN   guess am still hoping   but I know in my heart I should believe the BFN

Lots if babydust to all x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone

I'm still get af pains. Tonight they seem to be very low and like an aching feeling. So I've had these from 2dpo till today. I keep thinking it must be a good sign but I know I'm probably getting my hopes up to much  xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hey everyone,

well im cd5 today and day 4 of taking clomid at 100mg, dont really seem to have any side effects this time round, no bad headaches or mood swings..... thankfully....  i'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the scan shows good results........  i just wanted to ask you all when i should try the opk strips ive never used them before and dont chart my temperatures so any advice would be great.

Hope your all well and keeping strong

babydust and lots of luck to you all


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

HANNAH123

I'm the same! I promised myself that I wouldn't get my hopes up but I just ant help but secretly will myself pregnant  make it so much more difficult though 

LEANNE2610
I'm on the same day of my cycle as u  my periods due tomorrow. I also used a first response pregnancy test 3 days ago but got BFN. Theyre supposed to be really good but I don't know how good they are. If my period hasn't arrived tomorrow, il go get a clearblue test just in case but I just doubt it's time een though my boobs ache. I'm guessing my boobs are aching due to a clomid reaction.

KIRSTY1982
How's things this round of clomid so far? You had any hot flushes? 
I was advised on here to use ovulation test kits from  the day after clomid stops as usually people ovulate 3-6 days after they stop

Keep in touch ladies


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Not sure where to post this so sorry if this is the wrong place. I'm 5dpo today and when I woke, sorry if tmi, when I wiped there was red blood there, I wiped 3 times and this happened, then nothing   has anyone else had this?  There's a huge part of me that wants it to be implantation but I'm thinking maybe not cuz when I check internally there was nothing. Any advice would help thankyou xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Ps how much would you see if it was implantation? Seems weird that it disappeared after a few wipes   xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

SWEETCHEEKS2009

it could very well be implantation. I had implantation bleeding with my daughter that was light and only when I wiped so maybe 

Did you and DP have sex last night? Could be caused by a soft cervix you see. They say sex can make you bleed a tiny bit if the cells from inside the cervix grow on the outside ( normal on hormonal treatments) and that can be irritated by sec and make a light bleed to.

Don't get your hopes up but keep an open mind

Fingers crossed for u


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Perfectlyflawed. Thank you for you reply. I've been googling   and alot of people think 5dpo is to early for implantation so I'm putting down as abnormal spotting! Also the af type pains/aches that I was having have stopped and I would if thought if it was the start of implantation then the aches and pains would of carried on. I've had no more show today and my boobs have stopped hurting. I did however have a dip in temp this morning but I always get that every month. Me and DP didn't have sex last night but I'm guessing it's just clomid. 
How's things with you ? xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Sweetcheeks2009 hopefully it's something more for you. We seem to get a lt of good news on this thread so fingers crossed

Well, my af arrived today  knew it was coming but you also get a little hopeful don't you. Good thing was it's the first time in 2 years that my period arrived on cd28 so hopefully I can track my cycle better this month an time it right.
Clomid starts tomorrow so I better prepare for the hot flushes loooooool

I've ordered pre-seed lubricant as I was a little drier than normal this cycle and it's worked for so many people that it's worth a try. I've also ordered the soft cups to try. They have quite mixed reviews. Some say it's helped and other say they were told that it sperm that dont make it into my womb dies straight after ejaculation  but can't hurt to try. 

Il try my temperature as well as using ovulation sticks but I'm new to that

Let's hope november will be out 'good news month '


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Supernoodle had a question I hope you may be able to help with.



supernoodle said:


> hi there,
> i have had 5 cycles of clomid (un monitored) over a 6 month period and currently taking a break, but wondering if a 1 or 2 month break is better? i ovulated all cycles, my eggs are just rotton  anyway i read clomid can cause lining problems? is this true? if so would a 2 month break make a difference? what can i do to combat that? i have ustrogen (progesterone) pills from my ivf cycles, can i use that? any thoughts advise appreciated. thanks


Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## angel star

Perfectlyflawed, sorry AF arrived  . I hope this cycle is the one for you.xx

Supernoodle, sorry I can't help you with your questions. How do you know that you ovulated in all your cycles if you were not monitored? I hope someone can come along and help you soon. xx

Sweetcheeks, long time no speak to you  . I am one of the world's worst googlers but it doesn't often help. I am hoping it was implantation bleed for you and you will get a super duper BFP this month ..... only time will tell but we're all pretty good at the waiting  . xx

AFM decided to not start the clomid until after Christmas (don't know if I already posted that on here or another thread). The weight loss is pretty slow now and very frustrating as I am still sticking to the diet. But all things considered thought another 2 clomid free cycles would not hurt, just I'm sooo impatient. I have had 28 day cycles for the past 4 which in itself is a minor miracle. This month definitely had an early peak at day 13 so will be a short cycle I expect at 26 days, let's see if I'm right. Had so much peak type mucus but felt so rubbish with a heavy cold only managed to BMS day 11 and 13 so doubt we did enough considering we have male factor thrown into the mix. As the rest of you know I will be hoping though. xx

Lots of   and   to you all. xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

I thought I would stop by and say hi. I havent been on here for a while. Only to really chat in the rooms. 

I am currently on my 5th month of Clomid - 1 month at 50mg and 4 months at 100mg. No luck for me yet! I'm 12 dpo, but have given up on testing, and now just waiting for AF to arrive instead! It saves money! 

I've tried really hard this month to forget about it all - I've not done my temps, I haven't taken any pre-natal vitamins and I haven't been symptom spotting. So fingers crossed the relaxed attitude will pay off. 

I saw my cons last week - she has said they want me to continue on Clomid for another 6 months, and In the mean time they will refer me for PGD - however, we fill all the criteria, but in Hampshire you have to be over 30 to be referred. I'm hoping they will over look this as we are applying for PGD for another reason. If not then we will just have to wait 18 months until i'm 30!

Hope your all well - sorry for the lack of personals this thread has moved on so much in the last month!


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi all,

Perfectlyflawed.......... sorry to hear af arrived but you never know next month might be the month........ as for me ive finished my clomid now, not been too bad really this time no major hot flushes or anything (yet!!!!! lol )  Although I have noticed my mood has been really low the last couple of days, cant seem to get my head in one place and on the right track

Got my scan next monday so trying to stay positive for that but it just feels soooooooooooooooo hard at the minute.......  it seems everywhere i turn at the minute there is either prams or bumps it just all feels so unfair.

Sorry for ranting on I just don't have friends who understand what its like

Hope your all well


----------



## loopylou174

Hi girls hope you don't mind me joining the thread?!  

Kirsty1982 I know exactly what you mean I just seem to be finding out about LOADS of people who are pregnant at the mo, it seems SO unfair! Went to the hairdressers to try and relax on Saturday and my hairdresser told me her daughter was pregnant she's 20 and its TOTALLY unplanned and she was going on about how she didnt speak to her for 2 weeks. I was raging inside thinking just be bloody grateful!!!!!   Also my sis-inlaw who still lives with her parents and has only been with her boyfriend 8 months is 2 months late with her AF.  Despite a number of neg pregnancy tests she thinks she is and it just feels so unfair that other people have one night of madness and catch and my DH and I are trying every trick in the book and getting nowhere   Sorry for ranting its just SO hard!!!!  

AFM I had 2nd cycle of clomid (50mgs) this month had day 11 scan on Fri to possibly have IUI. All was good on scan but as they dont do IUI on a Sunday on NHS fertility nurse gave me a trigger shot and  told me to have a 'romantic' weekend!!!! Now on 2ww am hoping that the Clomid has done its job - had MEGA hot flushes and EMOTIONAL +++ this time so fingers crossed!!!  

Anyway all am wishing you love and luck  

Big hugs  

Lou x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... wow its got so busy on here and lots and lots of new people   hi to you all!!!

Iv taken a little break off this forum as i needed to get my head sorted out, but feeling much better now so im back!!! 

Im not even going to attempt to do personals as i would never be able to catch up! Was great to read about the BFP's though!  

AFM ... i am now 1dpo, still having plenty of BMS though to make sure i have enough of DB's love juice in there and hopefully conceive this month, I am no longer taking any meds at all as my cons said that i should just try naturally for a while until the fertility gets reviewed in my area and then if i haven't conceived before then i will be able to have IUI.
Im really hoping and praying that we do it this month ... i went to see a Clairvoyant in Feb and she predicted that i would conceive in October and it will be a little girl so i hope she is right!! 

Goodluck to all of you testing soon!   ahhhhh its nice to be back! xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi vicnste. It has been a while since I've seen you on here. There are alit of new peeps on here but I'm still here unfortunately  I'm 7dpo today and only have one more cycle of clomid left so I'm not very positive now. Nice to hear from you xxx

Loopylou. Hi and good luck xx

Hi lozza. I remember you to. Snap I'm on my 5th cycle of clomid to  it's so not fair for us xx

Angel star. Hello. I don't blame you for having a break. It just gets to much sometimes doesn't it xx

Afm 7dpo today and I feel nothing!! Had af pains on 3 and 4dpo which is unusual for me! Then had abit of blood 5dpo but unsure where exactly it came from! And then the last 2 days I've felt nothing!!! No pains or aches. Nothing so I think it's another bfn for me this month  xx


----------



## TheMrsD

Hi All
Its been a while since i have been on here but think i need a bit of help getting through this and wonder if there is anyone out there who has had a similar experience to the later part of this!

Started on clomid in April at 50mg and nothing happened (i have PCOS with a very very high AMH).  Then went up to the 100mg and day 12 scan showed one follicle measuring 14mm!  Was so pleased and it paid off as i got pregnant!  However, was a late ovulation at at the 12 week scan we found out there was no heartbeat.  

I then started taking Metformin and started the provera to induce a bleed (which was hardly anything as presume from the ERPC there wasn't much lining there!).  I took the 100mg again and unfortunately, nothing happened which was very disappointing!  think it hit me harder because of the miscarriage.  Anyway, back on the road i go and started 150mg.  Had a scan on day 12 and it showed a couple of folicles at 5 and not much else!  I just cn't get my head round why it won't work for me this time!  Im so gutted as think next step is ovarian drilling.  I have another scan Monday to see if everything is still the same as the nurse said sometimes in PCOS it can be a little later.  What do you all think?  I can't help but compare on whats happened before and when i have not had much there on day 12, nothing has progressed a week later!  Im so scared of never having children!!

Sorry for going on!

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone

Am really down today, had a scan a couple of weeks ago which showed I had a follicle ready to release an egg so did lots of BMS and according to my temp chart I ovulated 2 days later, temp has been up and down since and now today I am 14dpo had a bug temp dip and clear blue digital also said BFN.

Dh and my parents are as much use as a chocolate fire guard and keep said never mind it will happen. 

Problem is I've always had a feeling I would have trouble and I really can not see if ever happening. According to my consultant there is nothing wrong with either of us so how do they fix what's supposedly not broken.
Sorry for the rant, I just don't know how I am going to cope with being childless


----------



## jenni01

Hi NuttyNat..
I used to post alot on here but now I just tend to pm old friends but I do read the thread to see how everyone's getting on..
Anyway's, I didn't want to just read your post and go as I completely understand how you are feeling as do the other girl's 
It is hard to feel nothing but negative about this whole process but try to look at those who have been successful and know that it can be you as well..  
One of the thing's I read recently was that once the correct dose of Clomid is achieved it goes up 15% each month of the probability of the drug working....So once your body is kind of happy with the dosage it will respond.
Also even when we release an egg it may not be mature or of good quality but it maybe the next month...
I know it's frustrating when people are getting pregnant around you and you keep thinking when will it be my turn but you need to remember that one day it will be and then all of this craziness will have been worthwhile!! 
If it help's I look at the archieve's on here of earlier Clomid taker's and it alway's gives me hope when you read how they have got on and some are even trying for their second child!!
Look after yourself!
Jen.x
P.s..Hello to all the other girl's!!


----------



## SarLiv

MrsD and NuttyNat - how you are feeling is totally normal, the fear of never falling pregnant and the stress that it places on you is enormous.  Keep going though you will get there.

Mrs D im sorry about your MC that must have been awful to deal with. with regards to clomid not working this month - i took it for 2m before o conceived and each of those months i ovulated at different times so there is every chance it will work for you this month and be a little later.  also the month i conceived i ovulated on day 18 so also a little later than i would expect.

NuttyNat - i can understand the feeling you have that you will never conceive and when you say you have always had the fear i understand that too as when we were trying for this baby i just felt we would have problems.  one thing i did do (and i do not think i would have concieved if i didnt do it) was go and see a counsellor who specialises in fertility issues.  i did this because i felt i was at my wits end and i needed to find a way to deal with it if we never managed to conceive.  the counsellor helped me work through all of my fears and i get out my irrational worries about the fact we would never conceive - ie i had no basis for that thought when we first started so why did i expect to fail? yes there were reasons i discovered later on but i had no basis for my initial fear.  Talking about how i felt really helped, it just eased the stress of the whole thing because i had an outlet to get my true feelings out (and just blub a lot!!) - it also allowed me to relax a little and when i did that and started clomid i think i gave myself a better chance of conceiving.

i wish you and all the ladies on here so much luck!!

S xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Ladies

Hi to those who may remember me and all those who are new. I am going back on clomid so trying to catch up here but nowhere near ready for personals just yet!

As you can see from my sig clomid does work and we have a lovely boy from its wisdom although we are not succeeding quite so easily with it this time round x

hope to get to know you all a bit better
dily


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi dilly. I'm still here. Nice to see you back xxx


----------



## Jean Gray

Well, I joined this site as I wanted to meet lovely ladies who could understand what I'm going through. Unfortunately, I went a   with it all and made myself almost sick with worry. 3 cycles of clomid and throught the stress of it all I couldn't bring myself to have BMS. We did 'do it' but not as often as we should have.

 2 months later and I have 3 more lots of clomid to take. Just started taking it yesterday and thought I'd see some success stories. 

I've heard lots of people say 'just relax' but I'm not sure I can as I'm one of life's worriers (poor hubby eh?). 

I'm hoping this time I'll calm down a bit and allow myself a genuine chance to be a mum. I also have a Clomid buddy at work which helps although we're worried about it working for one of us and not the other! 

This is all far too complicated...


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Jean!

Welcome to the club! As you can see above we all have our moments (me included) I am also making my self sick with worry. 

Blowing you lots of bubbles xxxx


----------



## Jean Gray

Just posted a rant, aaaaah that's better. 

Now back to stroking my miracle pills Clomid and being positive.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well ladies, I am defiantly out this month, AF arrived this morning as expected due to temp dip so back on to the crazy clomid tomorrow.

Have got to say that my side effects were no where near as bad this month apart from my meltdown the other day. A positive is that it has regulated my cycle so here is to the 4 cycles I have got left, fingers crossed that one of them works


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Nuttynat. I'm sorry Hun. I know how you feel. This is my 5th cycle of clomid  only one more left after this  sending you big   xxx

I was wondering if anyone has had ovarian drilling? I might be having it done early next year eek. 

Also can anyone shed any light on my results and what they mean please?
Ca125 - 8
Fsh - 8.1
Amh - 36.9

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Sweetcheeks,
Hope all ok with you?
FSH should be below 10, above can indicate diminished ovarian reserve. They normally do LH too and they numbers should be around the same as your fsh.
AMH of 36.9 is indicititive of PCOS......if you had ivf they would monitor you closely as chance of overstimulation.  AMH levels indicate the size of the remaining egg supply you have. Its more an indication of the amount of eggs you have left as apose to the quality.
Not sure what CA is sorry xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya guys, first round of clomid done, and my day 21 was 22.5? is that good? I don't know  I suppose it can go up next month if I carry on with clomid? Any help would be appreciated, thank you  x


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Penni,
This may help its taken from an andrologist who specialises in fertility.  

'In an adequately ovulatory cycle, the mid-luteal (ie D20-22 in a cycle length of 27-29 days) serum progesterone, should be something in excess of 26 nmol/L, (and it can go as high as 70-80). Below this level down to around 16 nmol is suggestive of probable ovulation but there is a likleyhood that the level will be too low for adequate endometrial development, resulting in poor embryo implantation and consequent implantation failure and early miscarriage. Below 16 is probably non-ovulatory.'

Day 21 bloods are however only reliable if you had them taken exactly 7 days after you ovulated/when you noticed your LH surge.  If the level of 22.5 is 7 days after the LH, it prob means your dose needs increasing as the number should be above 30.  HOwever if it was arandom day 21 and not 7 days after its not that helpful.  The test needs to be done 7days after, so if you ovulate late i.e day 18 then you need to have the progesterone test done on day 25..................hope that makes sense xxxxx

xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thats lovely, thank you for your help Rosey  I shall make a note of that for my future ones  At least its something! YAY x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi rosey. Long time no speak. How are you? Thanks for the info on my results. I do have pcos so my amh coordinates with that. I'm on my 5th cycle of clomid!!! So have no hope of it working. I'm currently 11dpo and feel nothing! So I think this month is another failure!!! Have you had ovarian drilling? xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi Ladies,

ive not posted in a few days having a really really hard time this month and starting to think its all been a waste of time this cycle, af is still here after 2 weeks and has gotten really heavy since yesterday and got really bad cramps.  meant to be going to the hospital monday for my scan but i dont really know if theres much point?? i dont want to waste anyones time if its pointless.  i dont know what to do about it all i just wish i could get at least one month where it all goes the way its meant too..... has anyone else been through this?  i feel as though my body just doesnt want to get pg.............. 

sorry for going on


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone, am a bit concerned about by Af, it's alot more heavier and a loosing big clots of blood. Has anyone had this?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

11dpo. Just done a test, stupid I know and it was a bfn ( xxx


----------



## Amy N

I had ovarian drilling sept 2010.. We concieved march 2011....  I didn't directly respond to the OD, but did start ovulating when increased metformin and re started clomid.... Preevious to the od I didn't respond to any fertility drugs...... Not sure excatly what u want to know, but ask away and I'll do my best to help! Xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Amy n. What was the op like? How long did it take? Can there be any complications? I was told I would have 4-6 months to conceive after the drilling. I do ovulate but obviously my eggs aren't very good. Can I find this out, is there a test I can take to see how good my eggs are? Not long left for you now Hun. Bet you're excited xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning everyone hope yourall having good weekend.
Sweet no not had od- i have regular periods so never been necessary. Amy will be able to help tho. Although im not sure if od will help with egg quality........have you looked at angel bumps fertility protocol as lots of the supplements are meant to help egg quality!!!  Dont give up, some people get success after 5months. Also im sure ur bloods suggest ovulation each month which is fantastic xxx
Im back on crazy clomid now for 6months following the ectopic in July. If no luck by Feb gona go private with ivf and see Mr. Gorgy the immune guru.
Love and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Sweetcheeks- I had th op for PCOS, as I didn't ovulate at all, the aim of it wa to puncture the ovary in several places, which somehow rebalances the hormones and ovulation can happen, as I said for me it wasn't unil I increased metformin and resarted clomid that I did ovulate. I'm not 100% sure how it works for egg quality, but if it can help with ovarys that don't work to produce healthy eggs then its def worth a go. I'm sure pcos makes crappy irregular eggs too... I just didn't ovulate at all.

Th op itself was relitavley simple. I went into hosp about1wam, theatre at 1, and was home by 8 the same day. It involves a general anasthetic and if having dye test at same time takes no longer than an hour. Obviously ul be away with the fairys for a few hours and the nurses won't let u home unti u have eaten, had a drink and a wee! 

Every op comes with risks, the most significant(but also most rare and least likely to happen!!) Were premature ovarian failure- if they damaged too much of the ovary, bowel damage(as done keyhole surgery- thiis woul just turn into a bigger op at the time to fix it) and the More common pain- well its surgery-they give u painkillers, and possible infection. 

After the op u will prob be bleeding vaginally, which they said was normal to have light bleeding and spotting for up to 10days... Again I had a few probs as afyer 3 days I started bleeding quite heavily( at first I thought it was af) but I vwas passing clots and having to use huge pads.... Initially thouht I had an infection, but they put it down to having upset the hormone balance. I bled heavily for 23days, but it stopped within 2 days of taking some tabs the cons gave me.

I was in a little discomfort for thefirst 3days afer op, and had wind paims in shoulder which wastrapped gas from were they inflaye tummy, initially when I woke up I'd been given morphine, but onch home I just took cocodamol for about 3dyas then just paracetamol for a few days.

Sorry for the huge post!! But hope u find it a little helpful. 
Ooooo and I was told if the od works it can last for up to 18monts.... But again that may have been cos I'm PCOS..... Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Amy thankyou for all of that. That's really helped. Its much more clearer now. Clinic doesn't really explain much xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Rosey. I've started taking pregcare conception so I hope that will help me  think it takes time to get in system thou. I've saw the list thanks. Good luck on clomid. What day are you on? xx


----------



## Rosey78

Yes I take pregncare, has most things you need in it.
Im 11dpo today, so just waiting for my peak on cbfm...............got it on day 13 last month so hopefully should ovulate next few days.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all. Long time no speak. Been so stressed and preoccupied that I haven't been able to get in here

KIRSTY1892 and NATTYNAT- my period was really heavy and had loads of small clots this month. I guessed it was the clomid. My period was on time ( the 28th day of my cycle which was the first time I had a regular cycle in over 2 years) and my period was longer than normal. Don't be too worried but if the bleeding hasn't calmed down by cd3 then I'd get medical help to check it over just in case.

I'm now cd9 and completed my months clomid last monday-Friday. So far, I haven't had the hot flushes that I had last month (confused) so I'm hoping it's working. I have had spotting though....not major but after sex I see a bit if blood when I wipe which I'm guessing may be hormones or something 


How are you all?


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Just wanted to pop in and give you an update. 

I am now 4 days late on my period. I tested on Friday but got a BFN. I still don't really have any symptoms. I still think that I am out this month. I'm putting the delay down to having flown this month and also having the flu so I think it might turn up at some point. 

I'm getting alot of creamy cm (Sorry tmi) on and off - I don't know if this is a good sign or not? I didn't really pay much attention to my cycle this month, so I don't really know when I ov'd. I am cd 38 at the moment. The longest cycle for me on clomid was 35 days. 


Nuttynat - I saw that no-one had replied to you. Is this your first month on Clomid? My periods were ALOT heavier since taking it. However, I've noticed that they are also shorter. I think I read somewhere that if your periods are heavier there is a possibility that you are lacking in a Essential Viatmin. When I started taking pregnacare conception (which provides a range of vitamins) they were alot easier to handle. Let me know how you get on. 

Love to everyone else! Anyone else on the 2ww at the moment?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Just a quick update from me!!

I am 7dpo today only 6 more days until testing! I have noticed that my (.)(.) are sore already and i have been having twinges in my tummy!?? I am really trying not to get my hopes up this month as i hate being let down at the sight of AF but im staying positive at the same time!

Sweetcheeks .... good luck hunni, i hope you get your deserved BFP!

Dilly... im still here too! Hi  

Hope everyone is ok and here are some positive vibes for you all .....


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well - theres loads of new ladies joined so hi to everyone new to the group.

I have been a bit quiet recently - struggling a bit and needed to get back to being me as its so frustrating every month it doesnt work but I have been reading the feeds.

I'm currently on Clomid 50mg still - no change as my progesterone levels are still really high ( as per my day 21 bloods)

The doctor suggested doing BMS every 3 days - which to be honest helps a little as its not so routine if you get what I mean.

I'm currently cd20 and really not feeling like this is ever going to work - my cycle went as far as 33 days last month just to fool me ( its usually 28 days).

Got 2 more cycles of Clomid and then they will refer us for IVF when we go back in December.

Have tried the Robutussin this month as well as the preseed and softcups - there really isnt anything more I can try is there?

Had a low moment the other day - totally freaked ,i mean I said to my hubby will this worry ever stop - at the moment im worried that i wont get pregnant but then when i am pregnant ill worry that theres something wrong or that I wont be able to carry it full term( or if we get multiples as lovely as it would be theres more change of a miscarriage isnt there)

I need to chill out i think!Im putting so much pressure on myself.Suppose its just down days but everyone month that goes by that i dont drink alcohol or caffeine or stop myself from doing something/eating/drinking something i love and AF comes I feel like what was the point?

Anyways - wishing lots of baby dust to everyone - sorry for my low feelings xxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning

Nice to see some old names back  just a quick one as I'm at work. 13dpo today. Had a massive temp drop this morning, lower than pre ov temps!!! So I think af will be here soon  xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All

Thanks for the warm welcome Girls! I'm cd 40 today and started provera so will be hopefully be with you all soon! Been doing lots of clinic research assuming we will need our refferal for ivf and looking at Oxford and Northampton care (although ARGC and herts & essex are still on my list) so if anyone has experiences or opinion on these any advice is very welcome   
dily x


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Girls well I'm now CD 21 had bloods today!

Hi Dily-99 sorry hun have no experience in your area but all the luck in the world!!!  

nm4rk aw hun you sound on a real downer   at the mo. I've had a few really OFF weeks and have recently tried acupuncture with a therapist who specialises in fertility. Had my first course on Fri and not sure if its a placebo effect but have felt much happier since! Feeling more relaxed and slightly less emotional - (a side effect of the clomid  ).  I've got another course on Thur so I can only hope it  gets better. She advised a dairy and wheat free diet for me so have done that for 4 days so that may also have helped!!!! You WILL get there lovely!!!!! We all will. Thinking of you and sending you lots of       

Love and luck to everyone else  

Lou x x x


----------



## ashcharl

I'm on day 10today n been taken away for a surprise birthday night in hotel, finished clomid on Friday, given up alcohol since August n started on clomid, but really fancy a glass of wine but then think I'll be annoyed I've let myself down, what do you reckon? Has anyone else given it up?


----------



## KateF

Hi ladies

I haven't been on in here in AGES as I went through a really low patch recently and needed some time away from TTC (as if I could though!).  Likewise I won't attempt personals as I can't keep up.  Hello to all the new ladies and to all you 'oldies'.  

Just thought I'd pop on to give you some hope...... I found out yesterday that after just over 2 years TTC#2 I am pg again!!  We were on our 5th out of 6 rounds of clomid and I'd decided not to use the 6th as we were due for a laparoscopy and OD in early December.  Maybe it was my slightly more 'relaxed' attitude that did it in the end, who knows.  We didn't BD every other day for the first cycle in AGES and it was my first cycle using preseed, and I also started drinking moderately again.....just goes to show that this whole TTC thing is completely random I guess.  We'd kind of lost hope to be honest, especially as DH has had pretty low motility in his latest few samples, and were mentally preparing ourselves for IVF next year.

After the m/c I had in January I am being VERY cautious and keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean this time round.  Good luck to everyone else, I really hope you all get your BFPs very soon.

Kate x


----------



## marie123

Huge congrtas Kate F   wishing u a happy healthy 9 months

Ashcarl, have a little drink, we can't be saints all the time, I had a drink on my bday a couple of weeks ago! 

afm I am now on 75mg Clomid, but been told to be aware of bloating incase it is too much for me  

babydust to all


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone!

Congrats Kate, hope it is a sticky one. I have finally hit rock bottom, as well as TTC I have a lot of problems with my business at the moment. Was dragged to GP this morning by DH who advised that in his opinion I hadn't been myself for months. Dr has said I've got depression and anxiety and put me on pills 

AF had been really weird this month, heavy bleeding on CD1 then nothing not a spot on cd2/3

Am on CD4 now starting to suffer sickness and dizzy again.

Hope everyone is ok! Babydust to all x


----------



## Dilee-99

Nat - If you only had a short sharp bleed for one day have you thought about doing anither test just to be sure? How long was your last cycle? Sorry you are having such a tough time x


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one for kate F, big congratulations to you  i have also been as fortunate as you, i was taking 3 months off clomid to have all my miscarriage investigations done and i just found out last night that i am also pregant again and been totally natural, i have been drinking alcohol, not having sex anywhere near as much and somehow its happened all by itself and i am also like you and scared due to previous m/c's but i think this could be our time. wishing you all the best hun xx


----------



## KateF

Jenna that's fantastic news, congrats hun!  Really hope you have a sticky one this time round, it's definitely your turn!

Kate x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow Jenna and Kate congrats!

I need some help - I took a test yesterday afternoon and it was BFP - but I took another one this morning and it was BFN. 

I called my GP this morning and she wasn't very helpful - all she said was that there was some hormones for it to show up yesterday but they probably not there today. I have to wait a couple of days to see if I bleed or test again! how stupid! didn't even offer me a blood test. So I have called my fertility consultant, she is in clinic until lunchtime and i'll see what she says. I am all over the place at the moment! I'm 6 days late, so it wouldn't even be classed as a chemical pregnancy. 

I really dont know what to do!!!!


----------



## jenna201

lozza,

might sound like a stupid question but were they both the same brand of test? as some tests are more sensitive than others? i am sorry ur doctor has been less than helpful. x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Jenna - yesterday was a chemist own brand and today was a first response one.


----------



## kirsty1982

hi nat.... sorry to hear your not having a good time of it at the moment, maybe you could do with some time off from this crazy clomid and get back to your normal self and try not to get stressed about it all (i know its easy to say that and i for one should take my own advice but i think we all know its the truth lol)  get your DH to pamper you see if that helps............ if you need a chat or anything im usually on here most days just send me a msg or something im a good listener lol

afm i had my scan on monday and wasnt good again.  AF was still here and pretty heavy too (sorry if tmi), took her ages to find my left ovary and she couldnt even find my right one so god knows whats going on there but as i predicted there were no follicles so yet again this month it hasnt worked.  Nurse said i could be due to the way my AF has been this month and to just try again next month.  she did say though if it didnt work next time and it kept messing my af up that she would get me back in to see my consultant ASAP as it will be unfair to keep putting me through it every month.  so im now just waiting for next month to try again, trying to stay positive about it all but some days are harder than others.

congrats to jenna and kate thats brill news hope all is well for you both.

good luck to everyone else..... babydust to all

xxxx


----------



## jenna201

ok. Well i dont really rate first repsonce, i have had lots of negatives with them whilst having positives with clearblue. I would suggest doing 1 more test hun as 1 pos and 1 neg doesnt really help much. I will keep everything crossed for you hun that you are indeed pregnant, the fact you are 6 days late and still no sign of af is a good sign hun, keep us informed xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks Jenna, I've gone from having hardly any symptoms in the past couple of days to having sore bbs, lots of creamy cm (sorry tmi!) and soooo over emotional, not to mention the persistant niggling i've had in my right side for the past week. 

I'm going to hold out to see what my cons says this afternoon as i'm hoping she will send me for a blood test! fingers crossed.

I'm so happy for you that you got your BFP! you really deserve to be happy and I hope everything goes well for you. xxx


----------



## jenna201

lozza thanks hunny, its still very early days and i have no idea how far along i am as was a natural cycle and with my pcos i have never ovulated naturally so this is a first, i am between 4-6 weeks.but its means alot to have support from all you ladies.

keep us informed on what your consultant says and i will keep everything possible crossed for you hun and pray this is your time xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Just a quickie,

Wanted to say congrats to Jenna and Kate! Praying all works out well for you!    

Floof x


----------



## nm4rk

Thanks Loopylou174 - really appreciate your kind words - sometimes it just gets me down more than other times but im sure ill get there in the end as will you!!!

Was going to try accupuncture but i wasnt too sure when to start so i thought best to start it cd1 and see how it goes from there.

How comes wheat free diet?Did they say?

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's this month - fingers crossed everything goes really well for you all.

Hello to everyone else - lots of love and babydust blown your way xxxx


----------



## nm4rk

Quick question ladies,

My cylces are usually 28 days but have sometimes been as much as 33 days ( gotta love clomid)

On a 28 day cycle they say you should ovulate around day 14 but if you dont know if your cycle is going to extend to 33 days surely the ovulation moves too?

Just asking because my day 21 tests have shown ive ovulated and progesterone levels are sky high ( 119at one point) and them cycles were 29/33 days so it would show im ovulating on or before day 21 but AF isnt coming for over a week after that which is strange.

Just so confused :-(

xxxx


----------



## angel star

nm4rk, I think the problem with clomid is sometimes it can extend your luteal phase. I've had this with cycles all over the place in the past. But if you can identify when you ovulate, it should be roughly 14 days give or take a couple. Not much help I know, but you're not alone. I read your post yesterday and so sorry you feel so low  . This ttc gets to us all and we all know how you feel. You will get there one way or another, in the meantime stick with the support you are getting on here. xx

Jenna,     . You give me so much hope (other than I am I think 10 years older  ). Congratulations on your BFP, I really pray that this is a sticky one after all your miscarriages. Please let us know how things are going from time to time. You look after yourself. xx

Lozza, what a time you are having of it. Hope your consultant was helpful this afternoon. xx

Kate, congratulations on your BFP too  . 

I am so sorry but as I'm not posting very much here find it really difficult to keep up and do loads of personals. But you will all know about it when I resume the clomid  . So hello to all you other lovely ladies and big   and  . xx
AFM ever hoping that something good might happen in next couple of months. On day 25 today of what I predict to be a 26 day cycle, so if no AF by Friday I will test, but absolutely no signs of a BFP so very much doubt it especially with my progesterone levels without any medication.


----------



## marie123

Just a quick one to say big congrats Jenna, natural as well, must be a good sign! 

Lozza I hope you get answers soon, thinking of you.

Babydust to everyone else


----------



## Lozzaj83

my cons was not able to call me today - so have to wait until tomorrow now. I'm going crazy!


----------



## Amy N

Just a flying visit really......

CONGRATULATIONS to jenna, and kate on you BFPS!! Well done! Keep us aLl updated!!

Lozza- I hope u get some answers soon, and you turn out with a BFP too....

Big hugs to all you other clomid ladies too!! Xx

Amy x


----------



## loopylou174

Hi 
nm4rk I started my acupuncture on day 18 of my cycle the acupuncturist said it doesn't matter where you are in your cycle as they tailor the treatment to your needs at that time. So you can start at any time, but I would reccommend a acupuncturist who specilises in fertility, She didnt explain why no wheat and dairy so will ask her when I see her again tomorrow for my 2nd treatment. It does seem to have help with lifting my mood though so I'm a lot happier!!! Good luck with everything!!! Feel free to PM me if you fancy a rant!!!  

To everyone else on the feed wishing you all love and luck. Congratulations to all the October BFP!!!! I'm on day 10 of my 2ww to not long now!!! yipeee!!!!  

Anyway girls lots of          

Lou x x x


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girl's!
Just a quickie!!

Jenna....Congratulations hun!!  
So chuffed for you hunny!!       
Kate..Many congrat's as well to you hun!  

Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words, it really means the world to me and its so lovely to see some old names on here again 

its still very early days for me but taking it day by day and will just have to see what happens i guess,Will def keep u informed xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi all ... just a quick message .....

JENNA!!!! CONGRATULATIONS hunni, you deserve this soooooo much and i hope and pray that its a sticky one for you!!  

KATE... CONGRATULATIONS to you too hun, hope all goes well  

AFM... well i am 10dpo today, 4 more days till testing! I really am hoping and praying that we have done it this month! Iv had sore (.)(.) for the last 3 days and little twinges on my left side low down... i just hope they are good signs!? But i am also trying not to get my hopes up!Iv got slight backache as well. Im sure time will tell..

Thinking of each and everyone of you,   and xxxxxxx to you all 
Vic


----------



## jenna201

vic n ste wishing you all the luck in the world hun, my main pregnancy symptom is sore boobs, never get that with my af so fingers crossed  tightly its a good sign for u too xxxx

lozza did u get hold of your docs to find out whats going on or what to do? x


----------



## SarLiv

Just had to post and say a huge congrats to Kate and Jenna it's so lovely to see bfp's from ladies who have really been through it - gives everyone hope and it's fantastic news.

Vic - good luck this cycle.

Wishing everyone a bfp this cycles 

S xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Ive been so rubbish at daily upkeep on here this month.

Hi all

Congrats all the girls that have positives....sending loads of positivity to us all 

How's my girls doing?
I've had a few mild hot flushes but nothing compared to last months! Hope clomid is working this month

Been really low today. Think it's stress. I've had loads of little things slowly building up and I haven't been able to really commit to charting temperature and so on. Tell you something, my CM is barely there whilst on clomid so my poor DP thinks he's doing something wrong bless him. Had to explain to him that it's a side effect of clomid lol thank god for 'Preseed'!

Ladies, does clomid increase the risk of DVT? It's just that this month, I keep having a really odd ache in my left leg ( below the knee) and a friend has worried me


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone!

Am on CD6 today so last day of this months tablets. My head aches and feeling sick came back with vengeance this month after feeling fine last month.

Have just ordered some pre seed after everyone's positive words about it.

Finding it hard today as a close friend has given birth this morning and also foud out that another friend who has 3 kids is pregnant again with twins.

Hopefully this month will be the one.

Nat x


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Jenna & Kate. I wish you both a healthy pregnancy & hope & pray these littles ones stick!

I hope other ladies due to test soon get good news!

Best wishes, Jacqui xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies ....

Jenna & Sarliv ... thanks for your well wishes!! take care of yourselves! xx

This is a quick post as im freaking out a bit .... all of the symptoms i had over the last few days have now gone and i am thinking i am out this month, i find it so strange that one min im getting loads of symptoms and the next im not!? Me and db had   last night and ever since then my symp's have gone!? Am i being silly or has this happened to anyone before?
The only thing i have is back ache!?

Im 11dpo today so surely i should be feeling more not less?

x


----------



## Lozzaj83

morning all.

Still as confused as ever. Cons said yesterday that I need to wait until Sunday and then test again. If it chemical then I should bleed in the next couple of days if not then the HCG levels should have risen enough to show on a test on Sunday. SO I am kinda in limbo until then. In all fairness I think that its not worked for me again this month, and having the Flu has put me out of sync. 

On a positive note, We have been approved funding for PGD (Like IVF - but with Genetic diagnosis) so I guess thats the next step for us.

Hope your all well and fingers crossed for more BFP's this month. xxx


----------



## jenna201

lozza, i am sorry your going thru this stress. Wish things could just be simple. I have to say tho you def have some strong will power, i would have been testing like no tomorrow if i had got a positive and then a negative. You just do whats best for you hun and i am so pleased that you have been approved for your PGD, i know a few women who were turned down for it as its so expensive. wish you all the best x


----------



## birba

quick visit to say CONGRATULATIONS JENNA AND KATE!!
So chuffed for you! Big bug hugs to all of you and baby dust to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## TheMrsD

Congratulations pregnant ladies, great news!

Not sure if anyone can help me on here.  I did start a new thread yesterday but knowone has replied.

So, i got pregnant on 100mg clomid back in May but unfortunately miscarried in August.  The 100mg didn't work for me again so went up to 150mg and still that didn't work so consultant now starting me on 40mg dose of Tamoxifen.  Anyone on here got pregnant from it when clomid didn't work for them?  I really don't know enough about it!  Side effects look bloomin awful though!


----------



## KateF

Thanks for all your lovely messages ladies.  Really hope to hear some more announcements soon.  

Lozza, tat's really frustrating.  i'll keep everything crossed for you - and also for you Vic!

Kate x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all, quick update from me. Unfortunatly I started bleeding this morning so it sounds like I had a chemical pregnancy. I'm ok. Although a little upset but glad now that I know what's going on! 

On a positive note we hope to sign our referral letter for PGD on the 10th so I'm going to start focusing my attentions on that. 

Love to all. Xx


----------



## Jennyren

Hi everyone. 

Just finished my first cycle of clomid. It is cd 34 with a BFN and no AF therefore assuming I did not respond to 50mg. GP gave me another prescription for provera so I am going to start that again. However I am not being monitored by the hospital but have read if you do not respond to 50mg you should up to 100mg. The hospital gave me 4 months worth of 50mg but I do not see the point in wasting 4 months taking 50mg if I do not respond and going through this heartache every month. So thinking I may just up to 100mg next cycle by taking 2 50mg at once. This is the next logical step. Does anyone think this is a REALLY bad idea? or should I go for it?


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Hails has posted a question which I hope you may be able to help with...



Hails said:


> Hi girls,
> I started 150mg of clomid last month and just finished this month on clomid. Ttc at present. I get ewcm which is sticky 5 to 6 after I take my last pill. Leaves me on cd 11 and 12 was the same last month but didn't conceive. I have ovulating pain and got the temp change and the cervical mucus. Is any1 the same? X


Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Jennyren, Just ridiculous that they are not giving you any monitoring! Not even bloods? In my opinion its just bad practice to be given this treatment then no monitoring to see if you have responded. How do you or they know if they are working? Do you normally ovulate on your own? If not and you are taking clomid to induce ovulation then I would def be speaking to whoever prescribed them and at least expecting them to arrange cd21 progesterone levels (cd21 or 7 days post ovulation if you dont ov on cd14) x
dily


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Dily - thanks for your reply. 

To be honest I was given such little information that I have had to do research on my own. I was just told to come back in 4 months if the 50mg had not worked. I called the consultant wanting to discuss it but he just gave me an appointment to come back in to see him but not until December!! 

I never ovulate on my own and as no AF and on cd 35 likely I did not responded to 50mg. I have provera to take again to kick start another AF so I can start another cycle but thinking of just increasing to 100mg as this is what seems to be the norm if you did not respond to 50mg. 

All very frustrating. No clue if I did or did not ovulate so don't know if to wait for AF or not.


----------



## marie123

Jennywren, thats so frustrating.  Can you go to your normal gp to see if they will organise day 21 bloods for you, my gp did although tbh they were the ones prescribing it at the time but might be worth trying.

Are you doing any monitoring yourself checking cm (yuk I know) temperature charting (some of the girls on here are really knowledgeable about that) or using ovulation monitors, its not ideal but its a start!  goodluck

Lozza sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, I've had lots of those and its just horrible, so near but so far hope you get your sticky bfp soon with your next treatment.


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Marie

Thanks for all your advice, I really appreciate it. 

I did go to the GP but she was pretty clueless about anything to do with Clomid. I may go back for a second opinion. I was ill prepared first time round but I have now bought a ton of equiptment. I have a thermometer and chart, digital OPK kit and read a ton of info on CM lol,,,,, bring it on!! lol My DH said the kitchen looked very clinical when It all arrived from Amazon... bless. 

On day 35 and having AF pains today so still hopeful for a late AF. I have read on here some women get AF as late as day 40 first clomid round crossed, never wanted AF so much in my life!!


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies.

just a quick one for jennyren, i would def go back to your gprs and ask again. about blood work, i think its.silly that your consultant hasnt even suggested it.how are you meant to know if your responding to it or not? my consultant gave me my.first blood work then after that i would get day 21yr progesterone blood form from my gp and go bk to gp  for my results every month.
i am pleased u are going to try the bbt charting, it pinpointed every time i ovulated along with opks so i knew when to get my blood work done on the correct day as i didnt always ovulate on the same day each month.there is a great site i use to input all the data and it works everything out for you. wwwfertility friend.com and its free too.def worth a look hun .

wishing you all the best hun and hope u succeed with it x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING Ladies!!! How are you all?? Hope you are all good ....

This is just a quick one! 
I was due AF yesterday officially but it still hasnt arrived yet. having said that the Clomid i took has made my cycles a bit weird so i may come on in a few days? I have been feeling sick and have had quite bad stomach pains, so i am still in hope!! Also i have had watery cm for the last 2 days?
I am not going to test until i am a week late?? 

I will keep you all updated, love and   to all xxx


----------



## Amy N

vic-n-ste.... nice to see you back here..... i dont post very often but  do read daily, and look out for you all!!
you are amazing in being able to wait a whole week, i just couldnt do it!!  id always wanted to know either way as soon as poss, so i could make sure i was doing all the right things, but totally get why u may want to wait a few more days.......

re symptoms: its so hard as early preg symptoms are very similar to af symps as im sure you know!! i did however with this pregnancy notice a change in cm almost imediatley after concieving, had af pains on and off for the first 9 weeks, and very sore boobies.

wishing you lots of luck for this cycle hunny, keeeping everything crossed for you!!
keep us updated, 
Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Vic it all sounds so promising, i am keeping everything crossed for you hun and hope you get a lovely bfp next week. I have to agree with Amy, that is some serious will power lol. I was testing at 7dpo every month lol, just wanted to know as soon as possible but i also completly understand why your doing it. Sending lots of luck your way xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

I'm Cd16 on clomid cycle number 2.
I'm bit peed off today. I also haven't ever received 21day bloods an my GP just tells me to talk with my consultant but I dis have a scan on cd11 of lat month (the first month) clomid cycle but I'm a pcos sufferer and really confused whether it's worked this month. What's peed me off is the hospital appointments! I was given 4 months worth of clomid which means that if I stay on a 28 day cycle ( like last month on clomid which was first time it was on time in 2 years) then I will use the last month during the first week in december. I was scheduled an appointment for 4th jan to see how it's gone, look into why it may not have worked and sort the next step for me yet they've sent ne a letter to say the appointments cancelled until mid feb. No explanation just cancelled.

They always sod me about so now I'm on clomid (50mg) until december whilst I don't even know if is working and no appointments available until mid feb to even discuss if it is working

I'm so bloody annoyed with them. They still haven't sorted my partner's retrograde ejaculation either but after 3 weeks complaints at least they scheduled him in for this friday 

Aggggghhhhhh I'm a moany moo today.
Hope you're all ok

Xx


----------



## JacquiP

Vic, really hope this is your month and you get good news very very soon! I keep checking this post to see how you are all getting on. Will keep checking and hope to see you have good news soon.
Before I got my BFP I noticed a big increase in my CM, I had incredibly sore boobies, was very tired and had AF cramps which continued probably until around 10-12 weeks.
Please keep us updated and hope this is your month.
Take Care, Jacqui xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Just a quick update ... im getting quite bad AF type pains now, im sure it will be here soon! 
Im defo out this month anyway!  

Will update you all again tomorrow!!

Perfectlyflawed.. thats awful that the hospital have cancelled your appointment until mid Feb hun, i would ring them if i were you and ask them why it has been cancelled and see if they have any sooner than that! Sometimes they can be such a pain! Good luck with your journey hun and you never know you might not need the appt as you might be preggers by then!?  

AmyN.. nice to hear from you hun!! hope you are well and baby is fine! Not long left for you now hey xx  

Jenna... how are you hun? Hope you are well and all is fine! still so chuffed for you sweetie! take care of you and your growing bump! xx  

JacquiP... thanks for your well wishes hun, but i reckon i am out this month! Hope you are doing ok, and all is well!! Will defo update you all tomorrow, but these pains seem to be getting stronger


----------



## Kelloggs

Got given 15 clomid tablets yesterday   sooo happy! can't start taking them until my next cycle so probly in around 28 days (started period 10 days ago) 
I finally feel like i'm getting somewhere after 2 years of trying and no sucess. And only got told yesterday that i'm not ovulating even though i had my blood test in feb. My GP said i was but the consultant said i wasnt yesterday :/


----------



## Kelloggs

I've been given 50mg of clomid and told to come back in 4 months, with no monitoring either, but i am just glad to finally have something to take rather than being fobbed off! fingers crossed for all you ladies xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies...

AF arrived for me this morning!   On to the next month for us now! 

xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey! congrats on the clomid! Hope its goes ok for you!
I think i am getting near that stage too..... i have got to have my tubes checked this month some time...... then im guesing i might get clomid, as i had a day 21 blood test and that showed no ov.

Have you had ur tubes checked ect? xx


----------



## nm4rk

Morning Ladies,

Vic - Im so sorry honey - keep positive - it may work next month without all that horrible Clomid in your body- big hugs chick xx

Kelloggs - hope you dont mind me asking but what part are the country are you from as this is not good standards for the healthcare provider to give you something and not monitor that its actually working.Seems they are just fobbing people off in some areas - understandable if  they check to see the dosage is right but they cant just give you the medication and then find it could be the wrong dosage 4 months down the line.Not to mention if it is working for you at that dosage you have to be careful that you dont hyperstimulate.

Jenna - hows things going?Any morning sickness?Really happy you got your BFP it gives the rest of us some hope x

Perfectlyflawed - thats terrible about the appointments.They always tell me at my hospital that they will send out an appointment to me for 4 months time and they never do.When i call they say theres a waitlist and its usually a month beforehand that i call the nurse and finally get her to get me an appointment for when its actually needed.Sometimes they need a kick up the backside.
If they have only given you a certain amount of Clomid then you need to go back before it runs out chick - push for it - be firm with them .


nuttynat1982 - Keep your head up chick - i really know that feeling ,seems like everyone else around is getting pregnant.There was a woman in work who was told she couldnt get pregnant and the other day she told me shes 20 weeks gone.I wanted so badly to be happy for her and deep down i am but my intial thoughts were how comes she can get pregnant and i cant and theres no explaination as to why - the docs just dont get why its not happening for us.


Quick update on me - Im day 28 today of 28( well you can never tell as this clomid likes to play havoc with my luteal phase) and so i tested this morning and got a BPN - no sure if its genuine or not but when i said to my DH he said well it could mean nothing and my response was" well its meant that every other month" ha.
Ive got my appointment with the consultant on 2 December and we were told last time that if were not pregnant by December then they would refer us for IVF.In the meantime weve had tests done for infections you know HIV,Rubella,Tetnas,Thyroid etc and all come back fine and dandy and weve also had some cytogenetic testing done and the results are back so we will hear the results at our next appointment.
I have to do a day 21 test this month coming so that im fully loaded with no explinations when we go back so they have no doubts about referring us.Fingers crosseed.

Hope you are all well Ladies.Ive booked for myself and my DH to go to the Fertility Show at Olympia this Saturday and booked us in for some useful seminars which should keep us positive.

Lots of Love,Hugs and Baby Dust for All.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey, no i haven't had them checked... i had an ultrasound and an internal ultrasound but all was normal with that so just been given 3 months supply of clomid to try and go back in 4 months if no sucess. 
Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

I live in Retford, so its under Bassetlaw hospital. I didn't know that they were supposed to monitor you. It does seem a bit silly to not monitor considering they only give it your for around 6 months dont they? Must be NHS saving money again


----------



## nm4rk

Kelloggs- chick i cant express enough about calling them and insisting they monitor you - just a day 21 blood test would do the trick .Firstly itll be wasting your time if it doesnt work because the dosage is wrong and you wouldnt know for months and secondly hyperstimulation can be dangerous so its not good on either part.

Call them and insist - explain your understanding of it all,even lie and say ur docs explained that you should be monitored whilst on it.

Before they gave you Clomid - did they check your blood pressure,if you are allergic to anything or if you've got an thybroids or had a blood clot in the past?If they havent asked these questions then they are defo not doing their job properly xx

Sometimes honey you have to show that you know what you are talking about otherwise they can just fob you off as they are busy x


----------



## penni_pencil

Kelloggs - I'll second what nm4rk says - Definitely see your DR about 21 day bloods.. I was left on clomid for 6 months with no monitoring and no bleeds,and I had to guess when to take next lot of clomid total waste of 6 months ! and they had to refer me so then had to wait even longer to get seen by someone else.... there's no reason why they can't do the bloods via your GP so go see them with your concerns x


I'm now on clomid again, and my consultant gave my dr a note to say what he had to give me and what to test, so you're should have for defo.....


Paws crossed you can get some bloods done x x x  Keep pushing them x x x


----------



## Kelloggs

They never checked my blood pressure, i've had an ultrasound and internal one before being given the clomid, and cant take it until around 25 more days. They asked me about allergies on my first appointment but not this time.  Eeeek i'm rubbish at demanding things i just sit back and be quiet and trust that they know what they are doing. But i see what you mean about the blood test, at least it would show if its actually making me ovulate. Why cant things just be simple eh? xx


----------



## Kelloggs

ok, i think i will nip to my doctors surgery today before i start work, shall i explain to reception or just ask for an appointment with the doctor? i have 25ish days to get this sorted before i start taking them! xx


----------



## penni_pencil

I would just book an appt with the dr, just make sure you get your appt a good week before you are due for day 21 day bloods... looks like you have plenty of time to get it in.... good luck! Im sure they will for you x x x


----------



## Kelloggs

Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit thick with all this. xxx


----------



## nm4rk

I agree - just book an appointment with the doctor - only thing you need to explain to the receptionist is that your consultant has given you a time frame of when you need to get the bloods done xxx


----------



## jenna201

Vic I am so sorry hun af showed  but dont lose hope totally, on my second month off clomid is when i fell pg naturally and i was told that would never ever happen so who knows, maybe could happen for u too xx

For the ladies that asked how i am, everything seems to going ok, clearblue digi moved from 1-2 to 2-3 yesterday so things are increasing and my lines on first responce are very dark which i havent had before so really keep all crossed that this is my sticky one. Only symptom i have is really painful boobies, thats what made me test in the first place as thats the only time they have ever hurt.

Wishing everyone lots of luck this month and hope to see lots of november BFP'S xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Wow! After your ladies advice to kelloggs, I've booked myself to see my GP tomorrow morning. I'm cd21 this sat so can I ask for 21 day bloods?

My partner's urology appointment is Friday morning and I have to attend homerton's fertility dept with him so I might try and chat to a nurse then too. Can I do that?

I've been complaining and demanding to be heard for weeks and now theyve also delayed my post clomid appointment so they haven't actually done anything but say 'heres Clomid to try...see you in 6 months' and add to that they haven't helped my other half to correct him ejaculation problems ( retrograde ejaculation due to nerve damage caused by diabetes type 1)


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenna paws crossed this one sticks this time... I know how hard it is, but try and keep positive....x x x


PF - Yeah go for it! Ask them for a test..if you can't get there saturday, go the friday, the closest day to it - I think thats right isn't it girls? Sorry, not had to do these bloods before so not too sure myself! LOL


x


----------



## angel star

Vic, I'm so sorry for you  . I know what it is like every month to get your hopes up and then the horrible disappointment. It doesn't get any easier but   we will all get there in the end.

To all those who are having no monitoring I am sure it says in some NICE guidelines that you are supposed to be scanned, or it is at very least best practice, on your first cycle of clomid to ensure a good response. The thing is just giving you clomid for so many months is a bit futile if the dose is wrong. If you google it hopefully you will find it.

AFM, I will be joining you all again in full force after Christmas as very much doubt I will get lucky in the next 2 months. Really was hoping deep down I would not have to take the clomid again but looks like I will now. But hey, predicted a 26 day cycle and that's exactly what I got. 

Big   to all who need them.


----------



## JacquiP

Vic, So sorry your AF arrived this morning. I hope and pray next month is your month. Hope you are being kind to yourself. Thinking of you.

Take care, Jacqui xx


----------



## highlove

Hello, am hoping someone might be able to offer any advice/wisdom/gin. Sorry this is a long tale...I am on my first clomid cycle, 50mg days 2-6. Previous blood tests have indicated I ovulate on my own although my cycles are irregular - 26-40 days - and I spot for anything up to a week before my period arrives. I was until recently using OPKs/CBFM which generally suggested ovulation, though the CBFM didn't always go peak, sometimes only going high. I wasn't too worried and the consultant put me on Clomid to make sure things were regular, to ensure I ov'd every month and to try and do something about the spotting, rather than because he didn't think I ov'd at all. I don't have PCOS (have had scans and a recent lap confirming this) and although I'm slightly overweight, BMI is just under 28 so I don't think that should be having an impact.I was being scanned as it's the first cycle and all seemed good -good lining and had one 17mm follicle (plus a few smaller ones on each side) which when I went back three days later had gone...so we presumed I had ov'd and were glad we'd got in copious amounts of enforced and not terribly romantic sex... 7 DPO progesterone has come back today at 6.4 (I'm in the UK so that's in whatever the UK units are) so I didn't ovulate. I'm now totally confused. I knew we might not get pg first go with the Clomid. - or even at all - but it didn't occur to me for a minute I might not ov, since I thought I was at least some of the time on my own before. I'm now feeling totally gutted - I was convinced this was our month. Over the weekend (so what we thought was 7/8 DPO) I had some serious Af-type cramping and two isolated incidents of very light, pale pink spotting - saw it when wiping and obsessively looking, that was it, didn't last. NO spotting since and it was completely different to my usual pre-AF spotting. So I of course took it to be implantation cramps and bleeding. Add in some milky/clear CM that looked quite like EWCM for the last few days which I thought could also be a good sign. Oh and I was/am convinced my nipples are bigger and sensitive, though appreciate that might be me getting carried away..I'm so confused - I don't know why it didn't work and am now really worried about what's wrong with me. Am having nightmares of premature ovarian failure (I'm 32) going round in my head, though my consultant has always said my ovaries are "lovely" from the scans and my FSH results (a year old now, mind you) are fine. And I'm also just incredibly disappointed - I was completely convinced it had happened for us this month and this nightmare was over. Not sure what all these symptoms were about? All I want is a baby, us to have a family and I'm so confused about why it's just not happening and so frightened it never will.So, in short - any ideas anyone why I might not have ov'd? And anyone experienced the same and gone on to get a good result?Sorry this is so long. Thanks.


----------



## highlove

And I've no idea why it decided not to include any paragraphs in my post. Perhaps the computer has taken against me because I've just pounded the keys quite so hard


----------



## LauranO

Hey guys..just started my first cycle of Clomid...tablet number 3 tomorrow...any support and advice would be greatfully received


----------



## angel star

highlove, it sounds like you have poor progesterone levels in your luteal phase of which spotting pre AF can be an indicator. Or there is something where you have an anovulatory cycle but as you were being scanned it was clear I presume that your follicle had ruptured.
But from your post has AF reared her ugly head? If not may just well be worth doing a test because of your symptoms and if positive get some bloods done for progesterone levels and ask to be started on some support. Are you about 10/11 DPO now? 

I too ovulate on my own, just not as well as maybe I could so take clomid to help mature the egg. I also have low progesterone in luteal phase and when on medicated cycles take cyclogest in the luteal phase, I did try hCG injections too which were great at maintaining good levels of progesterone but always gave me false positives even after it should have been out my system. ]

Good luck and let us know how things go. xx


----------



## highlove

Hi angel star, thanks for your message. 


I have been wondering about low progesterone in my luteal phase as we've ruled out endo as a possible cause of the spotting. I haven't had the spotting so far this cycle - the first medicated one - apart from those two totally different, tiny spots which I thought were implantation.


I am now 10/11 DPO. Took a test yesterday first thing and neg, though did think at the time - before I got my blood results - it could be too early. But in answer to your question, no, no sign of AF as yet. I guess if still not here in a couple of days I'll test again to be sure. But the fertility nurse I spoke to yesterday afternoon was pretty clear that with progesterone at 6.4 I wouldn't have ovulated. 


On the scans, it all looked good and when I had my last one the nurse was confident it looked like it had ruptured. I guess it's a good sign that I had plenty of nice follicles growing, we just need to focus on getting them to mature and so rupture properly, is that right?


The plan now is to put me up to 100mg next cycle. Has anyone not ov'd on 50 for no apparent reason and then gone on to do so ok at 100? I'm worried as well that it will cause more problems with lining etc - this cycle it was 8.3 which I understand is fine but not massively thick - it wouldn't have to drop much to be a problem, would it?


Thanks angel - I really appreciate your response. Hope things are a bit more positive for you just now x x


----------



## Amy N

Highlove- just wanted to copmment.... I never ovulated or even produced folicles on 50,100 or 150 mg of clomid(6cycles, tried 2 of each dose). I then went on to have ovarian drilling, increased metformin and re started clomid after a few months. Again no response or follicles on 50mg but then did ovulate with the 100mg. For me I think it was a combination of met! OD and the clomid, but I'm also a PCOS..... So don't know if your treatment will be differnt? But deff persevere with clomid, can takesome women a higher dose. I think some hospitals only treat with up to 150.... But have heard ppl having 200mg too xxGood luck!


----------



## nm4rk

Highlove - to show you have ovulated you need a progesterone level of atleast 30 and then this will increase and increase and increase over time if you are pregnant.
Ive heard of some people being given 200mg but its meant to be bad for your CM and thins the lining so they try to avoid giving it out at that dosage.


Good luck honey - keep positive xx


----------



## jenna201

Highlove -  i would also not recommend 200mg, i did that for 4 months and it made me very ill and very depressed plus sex was very difficult as cm was non existant but i would keep going, I like amy didnt respond to any dose of clomid until i had the same procedure Ovarian drilling as i too have pcos then i responded to the 50mg.

Wishing you lots of luck and keep having a PMA xx


----------



## angel star

highlove, how can the fertility nurse be sure you did not ovulate? You had a follicle of 17mm on one scan and the next it was gone - so where do they think it went? It could be that it just shrunk but I don't really know that much, but in your previous post they presumed you had ovulated. So I would really ask them the question what went on. After all knowledge is power and I find people hate being asked questions they can't answer and they are fobbing you off with 2 different accounts. You need to ask them if you did ovulate and if not what happened to the follicle. It may be that the follicle was immature and not able to produce enough progesterone and clomid can help with this if given in the correct dose. I would phone and ask to try 100mg next cycle - but let's hope you don't need it. xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I have only ov'd twice in all my cycles (see sig below) and too have had good looking follies on a scan on cd10 but didnt ov. I believe that if your follicle ruptures a corpus luteum is visible on ultra sound x


----------



## hannah123

hi everyone  alot of new people since i was last on here   

i took a break from the site as i was reading to many things that got my hopes up, and i was thinking signs i dunno was crazy last month 

this my second round and have had no side effects at all.. totally different to last month and last month in my 2ww i felt alot of stomach cramps but this month nothing, not even sore boobs confused muchly.. is every cycle different on clomid?

hope your all okay ]

hannah xx


----------



## highlove

hi angel, my 7dpo progesterone level came back at a rather pathetic 6.4 so they said no way can I have ov'd...I think the thing is it all looks good on a scan but if the egg doesn't mature it just sort of whither away...so on a scan it looks like it's gone and they presume it has ruptured but actually it hasn't. 


I've had so many symptoms though...now got a backache too...that I'm half convinced maybe the progesterone test could be wrong...maybe was meant to be 64! Very wishful thinking I know but of course I'm desperate..


Has anyone else not ov'd but felt like they had all these symptoms...which I guess must be down to the clomid even though it didn't work


----------



## highlove

PS...anyone else who's had a clomid cycle and not ov'd...how long did it take till you got your period? I just want to get on with the next cycle and 100mg now. I'm only on CD22 (thought I'd ov'd on CD10) so can't bear the idea of another 2 weeks to get AF.


----------



## Jennyren

I got my AF today   ... cd 38 of clomid cycle 1, which means I ovulated cd 23. Soooo happy. Grinned like a Cheshire cat in the loo at work when it came. 

It means it worked, I ovulated on 50mg!! I worked out exactly when it was and do remember very watery cm on that day (sorry if tmi). Thought I was going mad thinking i had a ton of AF symptoms. Really was all geared up to start provera again on Friday. 

We totally missed our window though, NO   cd 20 - 24 - only time we skipped it too. Typical !! had been was every other day with the exception of those 4 days. Thought I was way past the time ovulation may happen so missed it BUT will be much better prepared for cycle 2!! bring it on... 

I am a happy lady


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hey hey ladies well I'm back!! Had 6 weeks now since mc at 6 weeks and it has been heaven not having any hospital appointments or blood tests or horrible clomid messing me around I'm sorry I haven't been on here just needed time to sort myself out emotionally! 
I'm now having my first af since mc but to me that's an amazing thing as it was always provera induced so to manage this is q triumph in itself! 
Anyways I'm going to start clomid again tonight ) 
Huge congrats to Jenna I'm so happy for you hun after all you went through! 
Amy N hope all goes well for you at the end of the month 
Anyone and everyone else including newbies who may not b new at all hello and as always lots of love hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## angel star

highlove, I wonder if you could be having a later ovulation around now? I suppose one way to tell is to see when AF appears. Dily is right that they should be able to see a corpus luteum on the scan if it had ruptured so if they did not it was probably did not pop. You could ask for another progesterone test too, I also have oeatradiol levels taken when on clomid but I think that is fairly unique to the programme I am on. I am terrible for symptom spotting so you are not alone    . xx

flutterbybutterfly, I don't remember you having a mc, I' so sorry for you loss  . You sound like you are in a good place at the moment, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. xx

Jennyren, glad you feel so happy about your first cycle of clomid, it's great when it clears a few issues up even if we don't get that elusive BFP. If you can identify your change in cm that is a great way of knowing when to BMS but every other day up until and a few days after your peak day is idea. I have sometimes ovulated as late as day 21 but not on clomid, this also helps me to know exactly when AF should be coming, however clomid always seems to extend my luteal phase. You had a great luteal phase of 15 days. Good luck for this next cycle. xx

hannah123, good luck for your cycle too. Sometimes we need a break from it all and hope it has done you good.

Hi to all you other ladies. If we aren't going to get our BFP for Christmas, I hope 2012 is going to be our year.   xx


----------



## LauranO

Hey guys...CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFPs  it really gives me hope to see your amazing stories!! BFNs...massive good luck to next month and I'm sure I'll be joining you. On day 4 of Clomid cycle now and didn't sleep aaaaaaaall night. Hot flushes!! I've never had them before! Last tablet for this month tomorrow woohooh lol 

Love, hugs and babydust xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning Ladies

Highlove - I do not ovulate naturally and hardly ever even with clomid but I get periods (all beit quite long cycles and irregular) however I get lots of period pain leading up and during periods, I get swollen tender boobs, often feel sick,dizzy tired and wee alot from about cd14/15/16 onwards. Unfortunatly I can confirm that all these symptoms do not always mean you ovulate or that u concieve. I dont understand it all but I think the rise in oestrogen is the main cause of these symptoms and I think I produce normal amounts of eostrogen but no progesterone (due to not oving) to counterbalance it out. I generally find that my usual long cycles are shortened and more regulated when on clomid so instead of anything up to 60 days it usually stays under 35 days and has been as little as 21 days. I usually take provera from day 40 to induce a bleed if no sign of af.

Jennyren - sounds good that maybe you did ov particularly if you had ew cm, just alot later than expected. Perhaps you should try using some detection sticks next cycle and getting your progesterone bloods around cd30 (7 days after ovulation). As I previously said I have AF'S but they are anovulatory so no egg is actually released. My cons suggests that if cycles are longer than 40 days its unlikely that ovulation is happening however I have known people on here to ov very late so its all a mystery isnt it!!

Hannah - My cycles tend to be simular with differing amounts of pain on clomid but think for many they vary alot! A break is always good!

flutter - hope you feeling positive and have lots of support to help you through your loss!

AS - How are you doing. Christmas BFP's sound just the ticket   
dily


----------



## Jess1478

Hi everyone, been reading these Clomid threads for a couple of hours now. Thought i would post in this thread, seems that it is the busiest!
I'm 25 been ttc number 1 for 20 months, 25 cycles now. 
Had HSG all fine apart from left tube a little thinner so more chance of ectopic if i do conceive. Ultrasound Scans, all ok - Husbands Sperm count high, but my bloods for progesterone were low 12 - 15 and 19 so i was prescribed Clomid. 
Im now on cd15 of first round 50mg.
Had a few night sweats and was a moody cow for first week!! Didn't sleep much either for the 5 days of taking it.  Had stronger ov pains - so hoping that it means i have actually ovulated this month.

Nice to see that everyone is supporting each other on here, really hoping it works for us. Been married 20 months and together 7 years. Both no children.

PS how do you write yourself a signature
Jess x x x x x


----------



## Dilee-99

Jess - Welcome to the thread, it is busy and everyone seems very supportive. I have only just started posting here again after a bit of a break. You can write a signature by going into profile, forum profile and write it in the signature box and click save. Your side effects sound pretty usual on clomid    still horrid though   I tend to suffer quite badly with side effects but hopefully not this time!I am sure you will find much of the information posted here helpful.

Hello everyone else

At last its cd2 for me today so here we go again x
dily


----------



## highlove

Hi all, happy Friday. Just wanted to follow up and let you know that I pushed for a repeat progesterone test and guess what? 40! So I definitely did Ov and they think the first result was a mix up of sone sort or otherwise just a mistake. So so relieved! Not that confident we actually will be pg this month but for now just happy to know what's going on and that all is ok. Af not here yet though and it's not over till it's over!

Thanks loads for the support, I appreciate it. Hope everyone is doing ok and those on tablet days aren't suffering too much. Here's to lots of pre-christmas BFPs!

Xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, just a quickie to say that my treatment has had to stop until after christmas ( i need 2 rubella jabs each a month apart and then another clear month before a blood test confirms it worked!  )so I won't be posting so much on here but will keep reading to see how all you lovely ladies are doing, hopefully when i rejoin you will all have had BFP's and the thread will be empty  

Angel star I see you are starting after xmas too so we may be cycling together  

babydust to all and thanks for all your support xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi everyone,

well ive not posted for a while but have been reading on a daily basis........ i feel much better about things now although i thought i was out this month with my fertility nurse saying it looked as though the clomid didnt work again this month however the last couple of days ive noticed that ive been getting a few cramps bit like af cramps but not as bad and ive been having hot flushes and feeling generally warmer (not sure if this is the clomid though even though its over 2 and half weeks since i last took them) and today started to feel a little sicky and had heartburn (which ive not had for ages)...... i dont know i might be reading too much into it all and maybe its just af on its way but it feels different this month...

fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies out there


----------



## lollywolly

Hi everyone, I am new to this.  I'm going nuts in limbo land so thought maybe some of you might be able to advise me!  
I am on my second round of clomid.  It is doing my head in!!  I have ovulated and am on day 31 no period and 3 negative tests.  Anyone else have longer menstruation cycles or anyone know if you can be pregnant but take ages to show. If I am pregant I ovulated early - so I would've thought it woudl have showed up as positive by now.  I'm thinking im not PG but where's my period!
ot the usual symptoms but I can't trust them.  I've been off work for 3 days with exhaustion (virus I guess) and now I have teh worst back pain ever.  Thanks for reading and I appreciate any help xx


----------



## highlove

Hello, a couple of quick questions for you lovely and more experienced Clomid ladies. Did it have any effect on your luteal phase and how many days post Ov did you get AF? And also, what effect did it have on pre-menstrual symptoms - did you get different things pre-AF to a non medicated cycle and if so what?


----------



## highlove

Sorry hit post too quick - thanks for any advice - this is keeping me sane!!

(not sure DH would agree I'm still sane  )


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!

I am now 3dpo on 3rd cycle. Whilst on clomid Af and ov have been more regular 
. My Af arrives around 15 days after ov. Have tried to relax more this month and have not had BMS as much. Had it 2 days before ov and on ov day. Used preseed for first time this month. Not holding my breath but will see what happens. Got myself in that much of a state last month that I don't want a repeat performance. Anyone else around same time in their cycles?

Los of babydust

Nat x


----------



## greedy ginger

Hi 

I was hoping someone might be able to help. I'm on my first month of Clomid, I don't ovulate or have periods naturally because of a pituitary problem. I'm on cd15 now and no sign of ovulation so far, I've been using OPKs and temperature charting. Should I be worried that it hasn't worked for me or can clomid make you ovulate late? 

Thanks.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone!!!

Greedy giner....Clomid can make you ov late and mess up your cycles quite a lot. Id give it a few more days and if nothing has happened by then i would contact your doctor. Are they giving you a CD21 blood test? As that will check your prog levels and tell you if you have ovd or not?

Hope everyone is ok!? Im fine nothing to report to you at the moment, im just waiting to start BMS this month!

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## greedy ginger

Thanks Vic-n-Ste - it's hard not to go crazy waiting for things to happen but reassuring to know I should hang on. I am getting day 21 blood test so at least that will give me a definitive answer.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

It is hard not to go crazy hun!!   But hang in there and im sure it will happen for you! Good luck on your journey hun, and we are all here for you if you need us, this is a brilliant site and all the girls on here are great!
x


----------



## Jean Gray

Hey Greedy Ginger. 

I don't ovulate naturally hence the Clomid. I used home OPKs but they don't show anything other than the faintest line when tilted right in bright light (believe me I know!). Anyway, the blood tests show my progesterone levels are high enough to indicate ovulation. So, I'm not doing anymore tests as the Con at the hospital says im ovulating as far as they can tell. 

I went a bit loopy on my first cycles of Clomid but after a break I'm now starting again and trying to relax (HA) 

Fingers crossed it worked


----------



## Hails

Hi everyone, I'm new to this clomid thread  as you can read with my signature, I have been on clomid 8months and I'm still currently taking 150mg. I started clomid on 14th oct (day 2-6) I was in hospital last week with terrible pains, they found a 5.2cm cyst on my right ovary but it showed that I did ovulate as there was fluid in my left Ovary from the release of my egg. They did a test and it was neg, but i was only on cd 22.I'm currently at cd 27 when should I test girls. I'm nearly 100% I ovulated on 23 or 24 th oct. Hope someone can give me advise 

Hails xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Just checking in but Hails - official test date should be 14 days post ovulation.

Greedy - It may noy work first cycle and they may increase your dose next cycle. Progesterone blood tests are most accurate to indicate ovulation 7 days post ovulation.

Hi All    I'm cd 6 so last day yay! quite bad cramps since before AF but nothing I've not got used to these days. Trying to feel positive and    it will work x
dily


----------



## ashcharl

Well, I'm 25 dpo n spotting has started same day on last two cycles, tho this time there is much more n it's more watery! Still not got results of any bloods to know if it's worked but presuming it has as consultant said they'd ring if it wasn't but as spotting keeps happening, got serious concerns about my progesterone dropping very quickly after day 24 bloods! Anyone else have similar n been offered solution by hospital? Just starting to lose hope as today for first time, dh has said he's starting to worry something else is wrong😢


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

shelbel had a question I wondered if you may be able to help with



shelbel said:


> Hi
> Haven't been on here for while as took a much needed break from TTC while I had some other stuff going on. Was planning on starting the clomid this month but unfortunately have just got out from 4 days in hospital with suspected PID(never confirmed as swabs clear but treated for it anyway). I really don't have much faith in the hospital as I never actually got to see anyone higher than a junior dr and he didnt seem to fully understand my conditions and history. I asked him I would be ok to start clomid this month as would be very close to me finishing the antibiotics and if it really was PID then infection may not be fully clear, he said I should be ok to. Has anyone else startedclomid so close to a flare up of PID or severe pelvic pain? Really want to get started but don't want to risk anything. xx


Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## Kelloggs

good luck to everyone, i'm still waiting to start my cycle of clomid, i'm on day 20 and could have another 24 days until AF arrives, think it's going to be the longest cycle in history lol! Just want to start taking them  xx


----------



## shelbel

Thanks Krissi for posting my message on here. Just as an update I unfortunately ended up back in hospital and got released today. Managed to get to see my fertility consultant who was excellent as always and he said he doesn't think was PID at all and just the chronic pelvic pain he always suspected I'd get at some point given the severe scaring and adhesions I have got. He said to get on with the clomid as we have limited time before the pain may worsen, he has said take the clomid until Jan and if no BFP by then then need to consider some pretty major repair surgery which would have me out of action for 6-8 weeks( not good when you don't get sick pay) which could result in them removing tubes etc which may leave IVF as only option or worst still if bad enough may have to remove other bits which means no TTC altogether but it could also go really well and free everything up and help my ttc as well as the pain. Trying to remain positive tho and just concentrate on now to Janaury. AF arrived today so can get cracking with the clomid tomorrow (it is day 2 isn't it as I've lost my sheet?) Hope you are all getting on ok and look forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi everyone,

just a quick question...... im on cd31 not sure when i ovulated or even if i did this time but still no AF so i just wondered how much longer i should wait for AF to arrive before i test?  

thanks

kirsty


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Kirsty 

Give it until cd 40. I had the same issue on round one and did not get AF until cd 38. 

I did a lot of reading on this and the general feeling is if no AF by cd 40 and a BFN then you did not ovulate and need to start next course. Maybe even up your dose. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dilee-99

Kirsty - I am advised to take provera from cd40 if bfn and no af to induce a bleed and atsrt next course. If it were your first course and you did not ovulate it is common to increase the dose.
dily


----------



## floofymad

shelbel said:


> Thanks Krissi for posting my message on here. Just as an update I unfortunately ended up back in hospital and got released today. Managed to get to see my fertility consultant who was excellent as always and he said he doesn't think was PID at all and just the chronic pelvic pain he always suspected I'd get at some point given the severe scaring and adhesions I have got. He said to get on with the clomid as we have limited time before the pain may worsen, he has said take the clomid until Jan and if no BFP by then then need to consider some pretty major repair surgery which would have me out of action for 6-8 weeks( not good when you don't get sick pay) which could result in them removing tubes etc which may leave IVF as only option or worst still if bad enough may have to remove other bits which means no TTC altogether but it could also go really well and free everything up and help my ttc as well as the pain. Trying to remain positive tho and just concentrate on now to Janaury. AF arrived today so can get cracking with the clomid tomorrow (it is day 2 isn't it as I've lost my sheet?) Hope you are all getting on ok and look forward to chatting to you all xx


Hi Shelbel,
Yes take it days 2-6. Have you taken it before?... If not, just a warning that you may get slightly worse pain after the first cycle.. I have endo and got worse pain off it. Have you ever had a laparoscopy?... What makes them suspect endo?...(sorry got that from your sig) Good luck. Hope you don't have to go back to hospital again. 
Floof


----------



## shelbel

Hi Floof

Thanks for your reply.This is my first proper time on the clomid, I started a course back in March but had to abandon it. Have felt fine so far taking it but am expecting if it works its magic will get some pain. I've had 2 laparoscopys but the damage was too bad to fix and open surgery will be my only option. With the endo my first consultant was adament I had it and thats what caused the scarring and treated me with Provera for nearly a year but my current one thinks the damage was more likely caused by infection at some point so who knows? If medicine is a science it certainly isn't an exact one! lol

Hope your pregnancy is going well, do you know what your having?

Shel xx


----------



## floofymad

shelbel said:


> Hi Floof
> 
> Thanks for your reply.This is my first proper time on the clomid, I started a course back in March but had to abandon it. Have felt fine so far taking it but am expecting if it works its magic will get some pain. I've had 2 laparoscopys but the damage was too bad to fix and open surgery will be my only option. With the endo my first consultant was adament I had it and thats what caused the scarring and treated me with Provera for nearly a year but my current one thinks the damage was more likely caused by infection at some point so who knows? If medicine is a science it certainly isn't an exact one! lol
> 
> Hope your pregnancy is going well, do you know what your having?
> 
> Shel xx


Hi,
No we don't know yet. We're hopefully finding out on Tuesday! Wish you lots of luck for the future. It took us nearly 2 years to get pregnant, but during that time I had to have two laparoscopies with removal of my endo and 5 rounds of clomid, along with a whole lot of pain and heartache!

Floof x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies... hope you are all ok!!

Just a quick update from me...
I have nothing to report, we are starting BMS tonight, yippeeee! hahaha. So hopefully fingers crossed we will do it this month just in time for xmas! 
  to you all

xx


----------



## jenna201

Good luck vic hunny, got everything crossed for you and hope u get a lovely early christmas pressie xxx


----------



## shelbel

Hi

First day back at work today after 5 weeks (2 and half weeks wedding/honeymoon and 2 and weeks in and out of hospital) am bloody knackered already, don't know if thats the clomid or just readjusting. 

Thanks Floof - its so nice to hear from people that have actually managed to get there in the end, congratualations. 

Vic - Good luck everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Missgiggles has a question I hoped you may be able to help with...



Missgiggles said:


> Hi. Am new here. I am on my first cycle of clomid.
> 
> I took it 2-6 after a proverb bleed. Then day cd10 I had spotting and a dull af type ache. It lasted a day. I called the doc, she said it was a good thing.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? I still don't know if I have actually ovulated ... Am now cd 15. Am doing opks, but have not had a positive yet (though I know I might not get a positive) . Am not bbt ing though.
> 
> Thanks x


Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## Melanie262

Hi ladies i an currently 11dpo and it's driving me crazy, but whats new. How do you differentiate between clomid side effects and pregnancy symptoms? I've had many symptoms over the 6 months of clomid i have had but always different and always bfn. Due in hospital on 23rd for an assessment then think ivf so fingers crossed this is my month. Hope you are all well and i'm praying for you all to have a bfp soon xxx


----------



## shelbel

Good luck to you xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

Can't even remember when I last update you all lol
I'm currently on cd31 of clomid cycle number 2. I'm never usually regular but last month my period arrived on cd28 but I guess I just ovulated later this month. My boobs ache so it's on it's way *sigh*

Anyway, managed to get an appointment with my consultant for December 12th which is a great improvement on the 22nd of Feb even though it's an 8am appointment.

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! 

I'm on day 3 of clomid 50mg and I'm going to the loo all the time! Is this a common side effect?  

Good luck everyone  

T x


----------



## greedy ginger

Hi everyone

I am on my first round of clomid and had my day 21 blood test on Monday this week which was very low (less than 1) so I can't have ovulated. I have also been charting my temperature though and my temperatures seems to have gone up significantly since CD20/21 - do you think there is any chance that I ovulated late and the test on CD21 was too early to pick it up?


----------



## jenna201

Hi greedy ginger i have charted my temps for nearly a year so wanted to say that if u had a thermal shift on day 20/21 and it has remained elevated for 3 days then there is a good chance that u just ovulated late and would need to go bk to your docs to get another blood test form and have your progesterone checked again at cycle day 27/28.

What days did you take your clomid on? you usually ovulate 5-10 days after your last tablet but i know a few women who didnt ovulate till well in their cycle day 20's.

Fingers crossed for u hun but just look at this as your test run as you are not sure on cycle lengths on clomid due to it being your first. 

hope that helped 
jen x


----------



## greedy ginger

Thanks that's really helpful I might see if I can go back in. I took the clomid days 2-6 so thought ovulation should have been earlier but I guess I am just holding out a tiny bit of hope that it did work after all!


----------



## jenna201

stranger things have happened hun, wishing u luck and hope u just responded later than usual on it.

Not sure if you are already using it to chart your temps but i found www.fertilityfriend.com really helpful, its free to join and all you do is input the data every day and it works everything out for you so there is no analysing temps etc.

jen x


----------



## shelbel

Hope it is a late ovulation for you! WHat sort of level in the blood would suggest ovulation occured as I'm going to try and ring to get my results once I have had my test at the end of the month as I don't see my consultant until Jan and don't wanna wait until then to see if worked! xx


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Greedy Ginger 

Thought I would let you know what happened with me on my first cycle as it sounds similar to you. 

I didn't ovulate until cd 23 and that was after taking the clomid cd 2-6. 

I am currently on cd 15 of cycle 2 and based on the 5-10 days after last pill I should have ovulated by tomorrow but have no signs with CM or temps, so think it is going to be another late one again for me this month. 

I got AF cd 38 of first cycle so there is hope you have ovulated still.


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

started my 2nd month of 100mg today. however this month im taking at night rather than first thing in the morning...i really am clutching straws.


----------



## Missgiggles

Hi

I'm new on here. Long story, but am now on my first cycle of clomid. I'm on cd21 and took clomid 2-6. I haven't ovulated yet. I'm hoping, after reading the stories that I'll ovulate late, but not holding out much hope.  I'm only on 50mg atm. I'm only under gp at the moment too, and have not had day 21 bloods or scan. 

I am being referred to a specialist in December. Am going a bit crazy with all this waiting xx


----------



## jenna201

shelbel- i dug out one of my old progesterone results and it says

<20nmol/l ovulation unlikely
20-30 ovulation uncertain
>30 ovulation probable

so ideally u want to get a result of 30 or higher but it has been known for women to ovulate and conceive with a lower number than that x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Agggghghh

Today is a bad day ladies  just found out my little sister is pregnant with her 2nd child. Her first is 12months old and she said she's shocked as she only came off the pill 2 months ago. I'm pleased for her but it's put me into a low mood. There's me, trying everything to have a child with my partner and then she gets pregnant within a month and not trying....isn't it always the way. Now all 3 best friends and my little sister are pregnant and i know my only non-pregnant person, my other sister, enjoyed being pregnant at the same time as my little sister I have a feeling see will soon be pregnant too.

I'm so upset

I do everything the right way and it doesn't happen. I've taken my feeling over this out on my partner too. I know he's probably feeling upset because ge knows our major problems lie with his retrograde ejaculation and I don't mean to do the 'it's not fair ' stuff in front of him.

I'm cd33 of month 2 on clomid. I'm not pregnant (been doing tests) so it's counting down when my period arrives. Last month it came dead on cd28 but it's cd33 and nothing. Hope the clomid worked this month.
I really need to start trying to test my temperature dont I?


----------



## angel star

Perfectlyflawed    . I can remember those feelings first time round. It still is painful this time but different.   it will your turn very soon.


----------



## shelbel

Hi Everyone, Hope you are all having a good day.

Jenna- Thanks for that, that makes me feel much better as I think mine was 24 without clomid so fingers crossed with the clomid something may happen! 

Perfectly Flawed - Big Hugs, I really feel for you my sister only has to look at a man and she's pregnant! She's got 4 healthy kids and the thing that annoys me most is that she really doesn't realise how lucky she is and doesn't make the most of it. 

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well I am out for this month I am afraid  CD28 today and 15dpo  had big temp dip yesterday and back ache today so know AF is on its way. Did a test yesterday anyway and it was BFN. Just got to wait for AF now so that I can start taking the clomid again.

I feel alot better about it all this month. The happy pills have made me more relaxed about it and I haven't convinced myself that I am pregnant either.


Got 3 more go's at the clomid then game over. Have lost hope really that it is gonna happen this way.


Blowing baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

I'm in tears today ladies. Feel so pathetic for it too. My sister told my other sister that she's pregnant again and the other sister has done what I expected and said ' I'm going to start trying after Xmas too!'

I feel so alone. I don't want to drag them down with my feelings but I get angry and how they just throw it at me. I know it's probably just me seeing it wrong but I keep thinking they have no regards for me or how hard it is for me. I'm very vocal about my longing for a baby so they know and they know I've been trying everything to get pregnant over the past  2 years. Ok, I was lucky enough to fall pregnant in jan 2010 but I lost it and don't think it will happen for me yet all they say is 'u will be next'

I'm so upset and sick of being told ' you're still young & it will happen' and tired of the hope every month.
My periods probably on it's way as I'm never the type to cry but I just can't deal with this at the moment. Babies are consuming my brain and knowing everyone close to me is having babies or just had a baby is leaving me so isolated.

I'm cd34 and now I'm thinking the clomid never helped me at all this month as I'm so late. It's was cd 28 last month.


----------



## angel star

Perfectlyflawed, more   coming your way. It's so hard and nothing anybody says can make it better. For people who don't have IF issues they will never know how it truly feels, the hopeless feelings we have every month, the raised hopes then only to have them dashed. It's not helpful when people say you will be next, because it feels to us that it will never happen however much we hope.  But hope is what we have to do and we must keep hold of at least a little bit however hard it is  . I think if you go onto INUK website they have something you can download for friends and family to help them appreciate how difficult it is for you. It may or may not help - you know your family best. I hate it too when people say things like you're too young. If you're ready and trying for a baby the pain is no less even if you may have a bit more time on your side. I'm not young in fertility terms (36) but keep hoping that because my mum had her last when she was 44 I'm in with some chance  . You take care of yourself, and please try to spoil yourself with something this weekend. It won't take away any of these feelings but it will be for you. xx

nuttynat, sorry you're out for this month  . But hey, well done for feeling a lot better. Don't lose hope, 3 cycles gives you a good chance. xx

To everyone else huge   and some   to bring us some luck. xx


----------



## shelbel

Nutty Nat - Sorry to here you are out this month xx

Perfectly flawed - big hugs to you! Don't beat yourself up about how your feeling and give yourself a break - you are going through something that I feel ranks as one of the most dificult things people may face in life and to make things worse when emotions are already high your having to take stuff that will make you even more emotional! Don't think people understand the effect it has on you, especially the clomid because its not somthing they can see - if yu have a broken leg they will make allowances. I'm feeling incredibly emotional at the moment too - DH is currently getting the cold shoulder and he doesn't know why! It was actually because I put a baby programme on last and he said 'come on lets watch something else, I really want a baby too but lets not let it take over our life!' coupled with his earlier comment when I said hopefully I should be ov'ing over the weekend/early next week of 'lets not get regimented about having sex' Both Perfectly reasonable things to say really and a sensible approach to TTC but thats very easy to say when its not you who the problem lies with or who is having to take hormones or whatever god damn awful treatment may lie ahead. I can see thru the clomid induced haze that I'm being unreasonable being in a mood but that probably wont stop me sulking for the rest of the day! lol Wish I could just be as laid back as him. 

Angel star - How are things going with you? 

Also wondering who I should tell we have started the treatment, if anyone? At the mo we haven't told anyone, how have you all found it either keeping it quiet or telling people? Is it a support with people knowing or just another way of people rubbing salt in the wounds? 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi everyone,

nuttynat .... sorry to hear your out this month hope next month is better for you

perfectlyflawed..... big hugs for you hun it is horrible when things happen like that someone i work with got pg within 2 months or so of trying, shes due back from mat leave end of feb but she said her and her partner are thinking of trying for another afer xmas and i just know that shes going to get pg before i do.... its heartbreaking for those who have if problems when everyone else around them just thinks about it and it happens

afm im on cd40 and still no sign of af, i did a test about a week ago but was bfn and havent done anymore, just dont know if or when af is going to turn up this time, im an impatient person and hate waiting lol

big hugs and babydust for all xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

Maybe u started a little pity party for myself but Ive been so sad today. It's hard when you're close to people who get pregnant because although you are happy for them, you're also full of sorrow for yourself and resent how easy they found it to get pregnant and the disregard when telling you ' il pregnant already! Imso surprised coz I thought something was wrong with me'. I replied 'thanks for reminding me I'm defective! Congratulations I'm so happy for you' when inside your heart sinks

Kirsty I'm almost there with you on your days waiting for your period. I'm cd34 and waiting the dreaded thing ao I can start next round of clomid and try for an Xmas surprise. 

Been feeling so sick today. Think it's all the stress of what's been going on but I can't even eat I feel that low and to add to my whinging, I've trapped a nerve in my bum cheek looool I can't even go and swim the stress away. Think it's called sciatica but if its still as painful on Monday then I'm in my GP

Thanks for being here to moan to ladies. Think I dragged my DP down and made him depressed with how sad I've been today. He obviously feels the pressure and feels low too but I always assume its harder on us women lol


----------



## ashcharl

I've been reading sporadically on here as my acupuncturist said I was beginning to be like a pressure cooker and I decided on month four of clomid I'll stop doing temperature n try n be more chilled out! Then am so up n down n snapping at dh n he's telling me I'm in control of my own emotions when I just feel I can't, n now I'm just sat here crying n he's not speaking to me while he's painting kitchen as he says I've got to sort myself out. Told him I don't want to take the next two lots of clomid I have if hes not going to support me n now can't even go round to my neighbours who I would norm go to cause she just gave birth on Monday!Why does it do this to our bodies?!


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

Ok I need a little advice, my period still hasn't arrived and I'm cd37 today. Took clomid days 2-6 of my cycle and check ovulation days 9-16 with the ovulation sticks but never saw an ovulation on there. I've taken a test and it Negative.
Should I go gp for provera to start a period, just start clomid now or wait 

All my consultant said was that if there was no period 6weeks after the first period then test for pregnancy and if it's negate then start clomid again.


----------



## Dilee-99

Perfectly - My cons advises to wait 40 days so would test on cd40 and if negative start provera that day which then takes around 8-15 days to result in af. I wouls then start clomid again on cd2 if it were me!


----------



## NattyT

Hi Ladies,

I havent posted on here before, but am based in South Africa, I have been on 50mg of Clomid on and off since around Jan this year, I take my Clomid on cd2 - This morning I had a light brownish (TMI) smear when I went to the loo, My cd 1 was 6th Nov - so basically today would be cd 19 - is it too late for implation bleeding - when I fell preggers with my daughter via IVF almost 9 years ago I remember seeing a spot of blood - and every treatment cycle Ive had since then whether it be IVF, ICI etc I have never seen a spot or anything - I need to calm my brain down, cause I am so chuffed.
Can anyone tell me from here - if (PLEASE GOD PLEASE) this is going to be a BFP       how soon can I test to see, already dreaming and planning going on in my little wishfull brain    

I hope to hear some news from your experiences 
All the best to everyone
Chat soon
Nats


----------



## Hails

Hi all. Cd 11 I'm have lower back pain. Like an ache. Comes and goes. Just finished 150mg clomid on cd6. Could I b ovulating?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

My AF arrived Monday afternoon just after I posted lol
I'm back on clomid days 2 to 6 (.currently day 3)

Fingers crossed this month is the month *hopeful*

Never began charting my temperature so il start testing for ovulation from day 9 and every other day and hopefully something will show.

Knowing my luck, it will be on time and if it is, I'm a little screwed lol. DP has to provide a sample on 6th December which means no BD 3 days before and that's my fertile window 

How's everyone coping?

Halis- could be ovulation pains. I get them bad some months 

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## kirsty1982

hi all,

perfectlyflawed.... fingers crossed for you this month hun hope it all goes well......... im still waiting for af to arrive, thought it was on its way wednesday but no sign of any blood since, god knows whats going on with me at the min but its driving me mad.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning 

I was so hopeful that I was pregnant last month. Clomid gives you so many symptoms that match being pregnant dont they! I have the ache boobs for ages, constantly feeling sick and my period was almost 2 weeks late so I kept my fingers crossed but it wasn't happening!
I must have ovulated late.

How's things?

I'm cd5 and day 4 on clomid and feeling a bit sickly today. A little hot too but they're normal clomid symptoms so hopefully this month goes to plan and I can catch ovulation. Il start checking on Tuesday which would be 3 days after my last pill.


----------



## Jennyren

Hi All 

I think it is evil the way clomid has side effects so similar to pregnancy, makes you so hopeful... only to crash when AF arrives.

I just have a quick query for anyone that can help. On cycle 2, not 100% sure I ov, got a positive OPK cd 16, 17 but have heard you can get them but then fail to release an egg. Temps went up 3 days but then erratic (got a cough the day they went up and still have cough)

On cd 26, think 8 dpo but this time last month my boobs were killing me and i had an insatiable appetite. So far I have had hot flushes and extreme crying but that is it and that has stopped over last few days. Could this be a sign it has not worked for me this month? really was expecting sore boobs at least!! Any ideas anyone...


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

im on CD13 and last night i woke up at 1am soaking wet in sweat...so much so i had to get up strip the bottom sheet off(you could see the print of my body in sweat) and put i clean one on. luckily Mr Scouse had not come to bed yet...
had hot flushes the last couple of nights but that one was immense.


----------



## Kelloggs

Please can someone help me. I'm on cd 37 and just waiting to start my period so I, can start my first round of clomid. I am confused about when to take them. If I started tonight at 10pm when would I take my 1st tablet? I'm wanting to take them same time every day at 6pm. So would I take it at 6pm tomorrow? (got to take from cd 2 to cd 6) sorry for being thick


----------



## kirsty1982

kelloggs.... you count day one as the first full day of bleeding, so if u started tonight at 10pm, dont count today as day one count tomorrow as day one then take ur first clomid the day after, hope this helps.

perfectlyflawed.... everythings ok my end i guess still waiting for af though its getting a bit fed up of waiting now just wish it would turn up so i can get on with it now.  yeh i do agree with you there about clomid giving you so many symptoms that could be taken as pregnancy signs....... its a cruel cruelmedication but fingers crossed it works when i can eventually get round to taking it again lol


----------



## Kelloggs

Thankyou so much. Just wanted to be sure and not mess up


----------



## kirsty1982

your welcome kelloggs i know what i was like on my first round of clomid, i messed up the first time and the 2nd time just waiting on af so i can start 3rd round.... fingers crossed it works for you x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All,

I haven't posted on here for a few weeks as I thought that I was out. I took my last few Clomid tablets on the 30th Oct, which would have been my 6th and final cycle.

I went to see my consultant 2 weeks ago who has referred me for IVF with PGD (pre genetic diagnosis - I have a DNA mix - but perfectly normal) She said that there is no point in continuing on with Clomid as it hasn't worked - and if it hadn't by now it wouldnt - so just wait for the IVF.

HOWEVER - I had an urge to test this morning and this happened: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=9493

What do you think? Positive or Negative?

(sorry for the external link!)


----------



## angel star

Lozza, Did you read this within the specified time? If so I would say it is positive. Do another one tomorrow morning and see what happens. Fingers crossed for you. I had a surprise BFP on Friday and am terrified. I did a first response test in the morning and the test line was a as dark as the control line and did another one in the afternoon and it looked like the picture you have taken. I also did a digital one which said 1-2 weeks.

Really hoping more BFPs to follow soon. I'm so worried that it's all going to go wrong. Doing my best to try and relax but not easy. xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

ohhh i'm exactly the same as you! I took that photo between 3 - 10 mins after. 

I had a chemical last month, so I'm worried about getting to excited at this stage. 

That means we would be close to due at the same time. x


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey hun, fingers crossed its a positive, i would test again tomorrow to be sure though. I accidently clicked negative on the vote thing so ignore that sorry! xxx


----------



## Jane2011

i would say test again but i always used the first response ones and two lines is a positive.  Are you due to test

hoping its your month x


----------



## jenna201

just a quick one for lozza. i looked at your pic and providing it came up within the test time then looks like a positive to me   keep us informed.xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Girls

New to this site, and i'm amazed at how supportive it is. i am starting Provera tomorrow 29/11/11 then clomid when i have an induced bleed. i am pcos and have been ttc for 2 years, DP is all fine it's me which isnt very nice to feel i cant give him a baby natrually.

What can i expect from this? i'm not even on treatment and i am crying all the time and so moody

any advice would be helpfull

x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning all

I did another one this morning, this was taken at 5 mins past. what do you think: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=9547

How are you feeling Jenna? I am finding it hard to accept it at the moment as I had a chemical last month and what with before, its scaring the hell out of me!


----------



## Dilee-99

Lozza
Where are you in your cycle? if you are at or past your official test date its a BFP. Do a digital and find out how far you are x
dily


----------



## Lozzaj83

i'm not sure where I am in my cycle - my last af was 29th Oct and my cycles are between 31-34 days. i'm on CD32 at the moment, so should be a good indication. I think I will pop out and get a digital one in my lunch break!


----------



## jenna201

Lozza hunny that also looks like a positive   

I also would suggest going out and getting a digital test today.Try to hold your urine for a few hours if you think you might be testing early as it wont be as concentrated and may give a negative result when by the looks of it you are indeed pregnant  

I am doing ok, i was scared out of my mind when i first found out due to the miscarriages but as the days go on and now that i have passed the dreaded 6 week mark i am starting to feel less worried and just trying to enjoy it and believe that this is the one

Let us know how u get on, i am so excited for you hun.

jen xx


----------



## starzle72

hi ladies, i've been off for some time as was pg. sadly the baby died, the first scan at 9 weeks showed no heartbeat and the foetus was around 6 weeks, so had stopped growing.
So, back to drawing board. Weirdly, i did a pg and ov test today and both positive! it's jsut the pg hormones though. 
waiting for my period now so can start trying again and start 2nd round of clomid.


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks for the kind words Jenna, i'm glad your passed the 6 week mark. i hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well for you.

I called my cons, but her PA took a message for me. I also called my GP (on the Cons PA's instructions) and they have booked me in on Thursday. So I am going to wait until they confirm it then. 

I am so so so scared, so i'm not going to test again until they do. There is nothing I can do now anyway its out of my hands as to which way this will go. 

Starzle72, I am really sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and I hope that you can be strong and brave to continue on this crazy journey!


----------



## angel star

starzle  . So sorry to hear about your loss, it's so unfair.

Lozza, I can tell you to try and relax and not stress but I know how you feel. I am terrified and keep waiting for it all to go wrong. I'm sure you will be fine. xx


----------



## starzle72

and congrats to you both on your BFPs and thanks for your kind words. good luck to the rest of you. this is no easy journey. even when you get the BFP, that is when it gets really scarey. i'm so all over the place hormonally and emotionally - the baby died over 5 weeks ago, I had my op two weeks ago but the pg tests are still showing positive. i feel like crying :-(


----------



## highlove

Sorry if this is all tmi...just wondered what other people's experiences of ewcm is on Clomid? I noticed quite a bit last month which I don't normally do on a non-medicated cycle. Seems odd, I thought you were supposed to have less?!

What I'm most confused about is that I've got ewcm after I ovulated. I had a trigger shot on Thursday first thing, it makes you Ov within 36 hours. But last night and this morning I had loads of ewcm. I MUST have ov'd on Friday so am confused! Anyone got any ideas?!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning, just wanted to stop by and say that I did a clear blue digital this morning and it came back BFP 1-2 weeks. 

To all those on this clomid journey, don't give up hope! I've fallen on my last chance cycle! 


Fingers crossed now that it sticks!  Love to all. Xxx


----------



## jenna201

Lozza congratulations!!!

 i am so happy for you hun, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months  

jen xx


----------



## starzle72

Congratulations Lozza! I remember the day I did my clearblue digital and it came back the same; 1-2 weeks. I was at work and elated but terrified. It was my first round of Clomid, I felt so lucky!! I knew I was pg as I'd been feeling really sick and boobs so sore. I miss being pg so much. Good luck, keep us posted to your progress. Will say a little prayer for you later


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza ... CONGRATULATIONS babes!!!!!!   you deserve this so bad  and i hope and   it will stick for you!!!!     Wooohoooooo!!

AFM... well just to let you ladies know i got my Af spotting  this morning, but im not even down about it im just onto my next month now feeling positive and going to try again! Would be nice to get preg for xmas, so we are trying extra hard this month! Just waiting for the full flow to arrive now?? I have just been to the toilet and there is no blood now at all when i wiped, is that normal??

Love to you all,  

P.S. Lozza you have seriously made my day today soooooo chuffed for you hun x


----------



## Kelloggs

Congratulations lozza 
Well I've just started my period about half an hour ago. Now would you say it's early enough to class as CD1 and take clomid tomorrow? I'm so excited it's been the longest november ever. Day 39 and af arrives.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Kelloggs .... hi hun, good luck on your clomid journey!! Yeah yesterday was day 1 so start taking your clomid today! If you need anything just ask xxx

AFM... i have my AF in full flow now so im defo out this month, but thinking positive and trying again!

x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Arrrrrggggghhhhhh

So, been taking clomid this cycle, days 2-6 and I'm on day 11 butttttt the hospital has scheduled my Dp in for the 6th December which means 3 days of no sex right at the expected ovulation.
They said rescheduling his appointment would mean a 4 week wait but he needs it done so they can treat his retrograde ejaculation. They need to do a sperm count and also are how much sperm backs into his bladder after he suffered diabetes related nerve damage.

How annoying!

Especially when I can feel it working this month. Last month or last cycle, I had no hot flushes or any of my usual symptoms then had a 36day wait for my period so I think it didn't work but I've had the hot flushes already

How's everyone else?

congrats on all positive and fingers crossed for the rest of us. You give us hope


----------



## jenna201

Perfectlyflawed just a quick one for you. your not completely out this month. I understand he will have to refrain from any bedroom activities for 3 days before he has to go in but sperm can live for up to 5 days in your tubes so try and get some bms in at the last possible moment before he has to abstain from sex and you never know. Your chances are decreased by not being able to make the most of your fertile window but you do still have a chance so its worth taking. Wishing you lots of luck and glad its working for you. 

Jen x


----------



## SarLiv

hey ladies just a quick hello, i have not posted in a while but i always have a read and send you all positive thoughts

i just wanted to say Lozza and Angel Star - what amazing news, i am thrilled for you and i know its so hard when you get that BFP you just  believe its true (i tested so many times) but i am wishing you both happy healthy pregnancies - made me day logging on and seeing your news

to all others still trying - keep going it will happen for you


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All,

Been on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster today. 

I had my Dr's Appointment this morning to confirm the BFP, however when they tested using their own tests it came back negative - TWICE! She said that they might not be as sensitive as the otc ones!
So I had to go for a blood test to check the HCG levels. When I got home I did another Clear Blue Digital and it was still BFP 1-2, I wont get the results back until tomorrow, but still worried to say the least!

DH was really lovely and has stayed at home with me today. Will keep you posted with the results tomorrow. x


----------



## SarLiv

Lozza its really likely the Dr's test is just not as sensitive.  really not what you need when you go to confirm it though.  keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## kirsty1982

well i dont know what on earth is going on with me at the moment, its just over 7 weeks since my last af, i've still got no sign of af turning up this month, ive done 2 pg tests and both BFN has anyone else found this on clomid?  it's driving me crazy all this waiting for af to finally turn up so can take my next lot of clomid, anyone got any ideas what i should do?

congratulations to all those who have got their BFP this time around, hope everything goes well for you xxx

for those still trying, good luck xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Kirsty I was the same as you and had a 7 week wait for my AF. It eventually came but I was convinced I mist be pregnant because all the signs were there. My consultant said the clomid probably didn't do it's job this month as I do have PCOS and ovulation isn't always on time or might not happen.

Don't just take the clomid.
Wait until day 40 and then take a test and if it isn't positive then go to the GP and ask for some provera to help start the AF 

Lozza I agree that it's most likely just a case of the tests at your doctors not showing up the hormone so early.
All will be ok


----------



## kirsty1982

perfectlyflawed.... what if im past the day 40 point? should i go see the doc and get provera now or just wait till it eventually turns up on its own?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Go now 

The consultant said that I'd there's no period 35days after the last clomid pill then take a test and if thats negative then start provera to insure a period as you probably didn't ovulate this month.

Probably best to pop to the doctor anyway just so they can give you another test.

You never know...


----------



## loopylou174

Hi girls hope you are all ok!!!  

I had a BFN on Wednesday so just waiting for the AF to arrive then back to another crazy clomid cycle   Am CD31 today am due on today or tomorrow as my cycle is usually 31 or 32 days long! Its all a bit close to Christmas now so don't think we'll get chance to have IUI this month as we are away for Christmas so it'll be back to it in 2012!!!  

Anyway, just checking in and wishing you all lots of love and luck  

Lou x x x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Just wanted to update you all. I got my bloods back today and they were only at 6. Level 5 is deemed pregnant. 


It is more than likely that this will end in MC again. Will keep you posted.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lozza only just really joined this thread. what does that mean?>


xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Flossey MC is miscarriage 

Lozza I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you all the positivity within me. Let's hope this little one stays put.

Let's hope for the best
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Lozza, I'm so sorry  . Don't give up all hope yet. Are you getting another hCG done? I haven't had any on;y my progesterone and am terrified when it comes to my scan there will be nothing. It all seems to good to be true for me. You take care. xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

I'm afraid it's bad news. I started spotting last night. 
I know that it's the end of this pg for me. 

I am the ultimate control freak, it's scary to think that there is nothing I can do, it's completely out of my hands. 

Please don't base your clomid experience on mine. I have a bad strand of DNA which means it is more likely for this to happen to me. 

This is my clomid journey over. 

I am lucky that I am being refered for IVF however, at the moment I don't know if I am strong enough. 


I wish you all the best for your treatments.


----------



## jenna201

lozza hun i am so sorry your going thru this   life can be so cruel sometimes and i know just how your feeling.nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better but we are here for you if you want to talk.will be thinking of you x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I know what that meant but wasnt sure about the numbers regarding when your deemed pregnant, i really hope this isnt the end for you Lozza xxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Lozza I'm sending my love. Stay strong and don't give up! IVF will help you get that little bundle of joy but relax and allow yourself to have a low day in front of the tv with some chocolate.

It will happen for us ladies.

Angel star- stay positive. Just rest and all will progress smoothly. Easier said than done but stress does our bodies no good.

Good luck to us clomid girls. It can happen.

I'm cd13 today. I have to do an ovulation teat at about 2 ( keeping the timing regular) and hopefully it says I'm ovulating and the clomid is doing it's job.


----------



## Sharez

hello I have a situation.  In my September and October cycle I took unprescribed Clomid.  At the end of my September cycle my period was a few days late and lasted for 1 1/2 days.  At the end of my October cycle my period was on time and only lasted 1 1/2 days and then I spotted for 2.  My November cycle was clomid free, but I felt sick aomost the entire cycle.  According to my temperature I ovulated November 22nd.  On November 30th a week before my period was due I started bleeding.  It wasn't normal blood it was mostly clots.  This lasted for 1 1/2 and then I spotted for 1 day.  I went to the doctor on Thursday who said it is probably side effects left over from the clomid.  He also did a pregnancy test which came out negative.  He said I should wait until my next period unless something is abnormal.  I have also been expericing bad cramps, backache, and a pulling, tugging, stabbing pain in my lower abdomen.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## Dilee-99

Sharez - You really need to get an ultra sound to see whats going on. At least then you will see if there is cycts or a missed pg or anything else. You can then move on to your next cycle with whatever the plan is knowing all is well.

hi everyone else. I am reading daily but not posting much at the mo.

 For Lozza, hope you and dh ar   taking some quality time together x
dily


----------



## kirsty1982

lozza.... hope your ok try to stay positive.... fingers crossed it isnt the end this time hun x

well i rang my fertility nurse on friday about AF still not turning up, shes going to speak to my consultant monday to get me a prescription sorted out for provera so fingers crossed i can try get this sorted.  Theres still no sign of AF turning up other than i keep getting cramps, im moody and keep swining from being happy and fine to crying and grumpy lol (dh is not impressed with these mood swings but told him to deal with it lol) and im tired the majority of the time too...... ive got all this going on but still no AF so ive got no idea at all............ are these symptoms also early pregnancy symptoms too? its all so confusing and my head is proper all over the place at the moment


----------



## jenni01

Lozza.x
I'm so very sorry you're going through this hun 
But you will find strength to carry on 
Look after yourself...and again I'm so sorry 
Jen.x


----------



## Kelloggs

I'm so sorry lozza  hugs xxx

Well i've started my clomid, took my 3rd tablet tonight, the first 2 days i was really weird, was very clumsy etc and i know it isnt them as CD 2 i didnt take clomid til 6pm and i was ditzy all day before, and then the same the next day. Must of been hormones lol. Really hopes this works for us. Fingers crossed for all you ladies out there xxx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

im on CD 20 today and ive just got out of the shower, while in the shower I first noticed that my right under arm is a sore and a bit swollen.
There are glands in our under arms? its slightly pink and sore to touch, more so if i press harder...

does anyone think this is linked to Clomid?


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Mrs.Scouse i think you need to go to the doctor and get this checked out, i've not heard of this on the side effects onlne or on the leaflet that comes with the medication

Hope your ok xx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

its gone now, went on its own...no idea what it was...phew...one less thing to worry about


----------



## kirsty1982

hi all,

Hows everyone getting on this month?

Just a quick update from me..... AF finally turned up yesterday so im back on the crazy clomid today, going to try taking it at night this time around see if that makes a difference (think im clutching at straws now) having to take 150mg too so fingers crossed it works if not its back in to see the consultant.

hope your all well


----------



## shelbel

Hi Kirsty

My af kinda turn up today a day early but only saw anything at mid day and nothing since so don't know if to count today or not. So I'm about to start 2nd cycle but am bit despondent as my bloods showed progesterone level of 25 after first cycle which was exactly the same as before clomid, asked if could be upped to 100mg but won't let me. On a positive note tho have got my first session of acupuncture tomorrowso will see how that goes! 

How are you finding the clomid?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi girls

Well I'm CD17 on my 3 rd cycle of 50mg and I'm not sure I even ovulated this month  

I've been using those cheap ovulation tests from eBay since cd10 and haven't seen a positive at all! Closest I had a very very faint line where the positive test shows but the pack said this is still a negative so I'm a little confused.

Im sure last month just didn't work. Has no hot flushes last cycle and my period tool 39 days to arrive so I'm now worried the clomid just hasn't been working. I've spoken to the hospital and they said clone isn't there to help you ovulate but encourage follicles to grow so that was no help. I'll see my consultant next Monday at 8am (yes 8 am!) which is the first time I've seen him since he prescribed me  Clomid in early September. Il raise my concerns with him and see if they can start me on 21day bloods to be sure it's working. They said it's not 'standard protocol' to do 21 day bloods but I thought that would be the best way to know I ovulated seeing as I gave PCOS and don't ovulate frequently

So, my DP had to give his sample on Tuesday which meant no baby making for 3 days before but it all feels like we held off for nothing sometimes. I mean, he offers from retrograde ejaculation and the hospital are testing samples to see how his count is in urine after he follows protocol but he said 'basically nothing came out when I ejaculated) so I'm guessing this is what happens most of the time for us. Obviously I can't let him feel pressured or talk to him about my feelings on it as it's a sensitive subject for him or he wouldnt have advoided telling me in the beginning. I just hope the results show up good enough that they can 'wash' the sperm and let us try IUI as IVF feels like miles away still.

Got to stay positive and keep peeibg on those ovulation sticks in hope one shows something! Still getting hit flushes too. So you lot get them mid cycle too?

Hope one of you get a little Xmas surprise


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi Shelbel......  looks like we will be on a similar cycle then just a day or two apart, will be good to have someone else going through it at same time as i am lol  ive not had a good start of it, this is my 3rd cycle but the previous 2 didnt work and the last cycle my af didnt turn up for weeks so was getting a little anxious.  my fertility nurse has been brilliant really, i started on 50mg, it didnt work 1st cycle so they up'd it to 100mg which again didnt work so she rang me today with my scan date and told me to try 150mg this time...... i know if this doesnt work she is getting me back in to see my consultant who said they will put me on injections or something but im keeping my fingers crossed this time around.

Perfectlyflawed....... i know what you mean about af taking ages to turn up, mine was so late i was convinced i was pregnant and that the tests were lying to me lol  i really am starting to clutch at straws.  i get my bloods done but as of yet i havent been to get them done as their have been no follicles so would have been pointless.  i took my first lot of 150mg tablets today and think im starting with the hot flushes already or maybe im just thinking i am lol 

is there nothing they can do to fix the retrograde ejaculation?  i don't really know much about this to be honest so not sure what they are able to do but i hope they can get things sorted for you hun.

ive got my fingers crossed for z little xmas surprise but im not all that hopeful

good luck all that are on this crazy clomid journey, it can be a mean journey but hopefully the end result is worth it )


----------



## emmastar

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread but coming to the end of my first cycle with clomid and wanted to say hi    I just wondered if any of you have experienced Clomid lengthening your luteal phase?  I'm taking Vit B6 too and am currently 15 dpo (progesterone was 108 on day 21) which is the longest I've had so far, although I don't know whats 'normal' for me on clomid yet.  I feel very strongly like af is coming and I'm thinking its probably just delayed because of the tablets, and I can't face another BFN so am sitting it out, just wondered if anyone else has experience the same thing?  I've been getting ovarian and uterine cramps plus back ache for a few days now.  

Hugs xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi

Kirsty - yeah will be nice to have someone on a similar cycle. Thats good that they will up your dose, must say does feel a bit like i'm wasting my time on the 50mg when it didnt even do anything different to what I was doing myself. The accupunture went really well today tho and was fasinating all the stuff they can tell and how it is linked and I was shocked when they showed me how cold my pelvic area was compared to my other temperatures - never noticed it before so its a hot water bottle for me to get the blood circultaing! May all be mumbo jumbo but a few needles can't do any harm but may just do some good! 

Perfectly flawed - it really does annoy me that different trusts have such different approaches to what tests they will do! Mine won't do any scans and usually only do day 21 on the first cycle although i'm going to request one this time as i don't want to take it anymore if not making any difference! Hope you manage to get your bloods at some point! I've got some of the cheapie ebay opks on the way so will let you know how i get on.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kirsty1982

i need some advice......... normally my af is around 5-7 days long at least, since taking clomid its been all over the place, last time it lasted 2 weeks this time im on day 3 and it already seems to be near the end...... im so confused and unsure if its clomid messing with my body??  anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning girls

Kirsty- my AF was longer than normal on this round of clomid but thy say it can be longer or shorter whilst we're on clomid

Well I'm not sure what's going on with me ad my ovulating. Still getting hot flushes but no positive on these cheapy sticks yet I'm Cd19 so it should have came and gone by now

How you feeling?
Getting the night sweats and hot flushes yet?


----------



## kirsty1982

evening all

perfectlyflawed.... thanks for your reply, isnt it weird how this one pill can cause so many other issues lol  ive never used those ovulation kits before and ive heard that clomid can cause mixed responses on them..... maybe i should give them a go.......

afm.... im feeling ok at the minute, although i have noticed some mood swings and i have been snappy with dh but other than that im ok, no hot flushes yet but plenty of time for that to happen lol

have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Didn't want PEPPYM to feel ignored ao thought I'd answer her quick.
You're asking the same thing I did last cycle lol

We all know how hard clomid is. It really gets your hopes up doesn't it? We get all the same symptoms as a pregnancy and it messes our cycle up. Fingers crossed you get a positive. The consultants usually say wait until 35days after your last clomid pill and if your period hasn't arrived then they advise a trip to get something to start you off as you'd defo show a positive by then.

How's things today ladies?


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey, i'm on my 1st round of clomid, cycle day 10. I don't feel any different at all and i know its early days, i'm just glad i don't have side effects... Yet lol! I'm not sure if any of you have seen this but i found it interesting and i decided to buy some for myself.... http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/health-news/2011/12/02/vitamins-can-help-women-get-pregnant-study-suggests-115875-23603569/

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi kelloggs.... just read that article makes for interesting reading, might have to try it myself.  other women on here have also mentioned preseed thats meant to help too.  good luck with your journey hope it works out for you x

peppym..... how are you finding your first cycle of clomid?  i found that taking clomid has messed with my periods a little but nothing too major i guess.  hope your doing well.

perfectlyflawed..... how are you getting on hun?  have the hot flushes subsided yet?  its day 4 of clomid for me and got to take my next lot of tablets later on, still no hot flushes for me just yet but no doubt they will turn up.  i have found this time that ive got a little pain roughly were my ovaries would be, dont know if its just my imagination playing tricks on me though or if it really is hurting lol

hope everyone else is well


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Girls

I start my 1st cycle tomorrow eve? arghh nervous and scared at the same time 

Does anyone know what you do if your AF is still there when you finish the last pill and also when your meant to have BMS after last pill?


x


----------



## emmastar

Hi there,

Thanks girls   I hope everyone is OK.... PerfectlyFlawed thanks for the tips...glad to know I'm not the only one who's experienced this!  I'm now 18 dpo but neg tests and still feel like af is coming, frustrating waiting, I definitely ovulated so am guessing its just a prolonged LP, the waiting is so hard!!  I just wish it would arrive so I can at least get on to the next cycle, I feel better when I feel like I'm doing something rather than just waiting....

Hi Kirsty1982, my first cycle went ok thanks, I managed to avoid the hot flushes, have been very emotional though, lots of mood swings and tears, but am being well looked after   Had a lot of ovarian pain but took that as a good sign that something was happening and my scan was fine, have been quite fortunate with it really I think.  How are you getting on this cycle?

xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi flossy,

Just a quick reply for you, i was always told it didnt matter if i bled for a few days after my last tablet as at the start when i had northeisterone to bring on my af they would last around 8 days and that i should ovulate around 5-10 days after my last clomid tablet but not to worry if it was a little later than that.I used clearblue digital opks to detect my LH surge then worked BMS around that. I would ov around day 14-17 (was different every month)

Hope that helps and good luck with your first cycle, hopefully you will be first time lucky

jen x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I wonder if you can help hopefull LM.



hopefull LM said:


> Hi people
> 
> Hope ur all well. I'm 8th day 2ww helped with clomid but I have quite a bit of pain both side I have 3 fol
> 16mm and 2 18mm this is 3rd time lucky but never had pain like this.
> 
> Any advised please
> 
> Thanks for reading lee xx





krissi said:


> Sorry you've had no replies as yet hopefull LM - I will move your post to the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.732 where I am sure someone will be along to advise.
> 
> If the pain is severe though it would be advisable to contact a health care professional for advice (clinic, GP, nhs direct, or similar).
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Krissi x


Thanks ladies, Krissi x


----------



## kizzi79

Also supernoodle was after some advice..



supernoodle said:


> hello, i wonder if anyone can help, i have 2 questions: I took clomid cd5-9 last month, i am cd2 today and no clomid this month, I went in for an antral follicle scan today and bw, they found 8 follicles on my left and 6 on my right which seemed high for me, could this be because of the remains of last months clomid?? However my left ovary was stuck behind my uterus and she thinks that may mean i am only ovulating from my right as the left ovary would not move? does this mean based on ovulating on alternate ovaries, my left ovary won't release an egg properly to be fertilized? we are meeting consultant not until 28th december, so in the meantime wondering if anyone knows of this and has any insight? thanks so much


Happy chatting ladies xx


----------



## emmastar

Hi Krissy,

I'm really sorry I don't know the answer to your questions, but just wanted to say I hope you get answers soon, there's so much waiting involved in all of this and I know how frustrating it is to have to wait for answers.  Hope someone can help soon....

I just wanted to ask again if anyone has experienced definitely ovulating on clomid (Day 21 prog 10 but period not arriving (am now 19 dpo?!) and neg tests?  I thought if you ovulated you would definitely have a period.  I'll contact my unit if it gets to being a week late, I just wondered if anyone had experienced definitely ovulating and af not showing up....

Thanks all, take care xx


----------



## Kelloggs

i'm on cycle day 20 and an emotional wreck, just want to cry at everything :/ yet i dont feel upset when i cry? 

Also last night i had extremely painful sharp shooting pains down below


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kelllogs

Hope the pain has eased a bit for you

sending hugs

xx


----------



## Jane2011

Peppy m, you can have periods without ovulating, I'd had 20 years of periods no ovulation. However at 108, you definately have, over 30 is the indicator. Keeping everything crossed. 

Don't give up girls, i had clomid then tamoxifen before iui x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 
I have been so busy over the last few weeks i have had no time to post on here! I dont have any news for you anyway, just waiting to see f we have done it this month or not, keeping everything crossed that we have!  

Hope you all have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR for 2012. We will all have our dreams come true soon, i just know it.

Love to you all, i will be back on after xmas.


----------



## t76

Hi Ladies, 

I`m new to the site and looking for the answer to one question, that you maybe able to help me with... Am I normal?? haha

Am on my second cycle of Clomid (pre clomid - 11, post month one -42), still no pregnancy but the side effects last month include shooting pains from tummy to lady bits, tearfulness and stabbing pains in my ovaries, is this normal?

I havent had chance to read through all of the posts but I hope some of you have had some good news this month, and for those that havent  -keep smiling, it will happen soon with a positive frame of mind (well I`m hoping so!!)

Take care and keep practising!!

xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Tracey

I'm pretty new too. and only just finished my 1st cycle of 50mg of Clomid so i havent a clue about your questions and what they even mean

but thought id at least reply rather than just read and not

hope you get your answers soon

Good luck and merry christmas

xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi Tracy

All the symptoms you're experiencing are normal  we all get emotional ups and downs throughout out clomid treatment but I suffer with hot sweats and hot flushes whilst on clomid.

So, I'm CD31 and no period and BFN. Not surprised as I tested for ovulation from days 9-16 and didn't show ovulation. I gave up after then and decided to be more relaxed. My consultant said when this months period arrives them I am to book another scan to see how it's working because the 50mg of clomid worked month 1 but as I had no hot flushes or symptoms one cycle 2,I don't feel it worked. This is cycle 3 and I had the hot flushes for what seemed like ages but ovulation either never happened or happened late. 

After the scan, I get 2 months more clomid then it's a wait for ivf. Not sure why they can't try iui? Maybe it's my partners retrograde ejaculation but thought they could have used the frozen sperm and insert that but who knows?! We're scheduled for IVF starting in may which seems ages away. Wish I can fall pregnant without ivf! We done it before but the hospital seem doubtful 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## starzle72

Hi ladies. Just thought i'd drop in and say 'hi' 
I havnt been on this part of the site much since my miscarriage, I've had what feels like the worse 4 weeks of my life. 
but for all you crazy clomid girls remember that there is hope; I conceived on my first round after TTC for a year at 38. 
good luck to you all, sending love xxx


----------



## angel star

Just dropping by to wish all of you on this thread a the happiest Christmas you can have (I know how painful it can be  )and hoping that 2012 brings you your dreams and your BFP. It's a hard road to journey and I am so grateful for the support I have received from this thread since joining. Take care. xx


----------



## Hails

Hi all   

I just want to share what I'm getting done at minute. I take b12 and b6 vitamins... I read an article on b12 and b6 and women on clomid should be on them as there is a 60% more chance of conceiving . I have just started acupuncture this week and it is fantastic... I feel in more control... Not as emotional, more energy and less worry. I been on clomid 13 months and it's the first month I'm feeling normal on them. I am taking a tablet call nuan gong yun zi wan... They are meant to really help. Google and see what you's think


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls 

Thought I'd share my news. My very 1st cycle of clomid worked and I have a 2cm follicle ready to pop so yay it worked

Positive thoughts to you all xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey ladies, hope you all have a lovely christmas. I am very nervous. I've been excited for weeks and now all of a sudden i'm in tears over it. I'm spending the day with family and i'm feeling so hormonal. Just sat here crying now. Hoping i can pull myself together. Day 24 of clomid now, can i be lucky enough for it to have worked. Do you think it's the Clomid thats making me cry a lot? x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kellogs

Yes it's the clomid I was the same, didn't have Any care for anything and just wanted to stay in bed

Your be dine after a few says I was 

Xxxx


----------



## shelbel

Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and hope you all have a fabby day and some much needed light relief! Hope the new year brings you everything you dream off xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

And to you shell bell xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

Merry Xmas.
I'm now CD40 and still no AF. Negative pregnancy test so I'm not pregnant so it's a waiting game.
I'm so tired of this all though. The pms symptoms are too much for me! I took my Xmas tree down this afternoon after a very stressful Xmas day and 'down' day today. I'm so tired, so irritable and feel so misunderstood by everyone around me and it all got too much.

I'm not sure if I can take this clomid journey anymore. My hospital don't monitor me well and the 50mg that I've been taking since Sept obviously hasn't worked (apart from the first month) because I keep waiting 39+ days for AF to arrive and I never detect an ovulation

Dont wanna drag anyone down so il stop ranting today

All the best girls


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Perfectlyflawed, awww i feel for you i really do, taking Clomid isn't easy at all.

I'm still learning how this all works tbh but i hope it works out for you and get you get the answers your looking for

Lots of hugs

xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Day 28 of cycle today and my boobs are soooooooo sore. I never usually get sore boobs before a period. Could i be lucky enough to be pregnant or do you think it will be clomid? x


----------



## Jane2011

Kelloggs, i know its hard to try not to symptom spot but i know people who had sore boobs and weren't pregnant and those who didn't have sore boobs and were.  There's no hard and fast rules but what i can say is that you do become more aware of your body changes when on treatment.

The only way is to do a pg test but not until the day af is 1 day late 

best of luck xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

I know  very hard not to. I won't bother testing as I have irregular cycles. I know deep down I'm not pregnant. Thanks for the support xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Sending hugs kellogs x


----------



## Jane2011

Kelloggs, I've been there. Treatment puts a huge strain on you mentally and physically but hang on in there. Think of this journey as a marathon not a sprint. I put on a huge amount of weight with the clomid and tamoxifen and my gorgeous thick long hair fell out in clumps at the root. However, I can look back now and say it was worth it. My hair is only 3 inches long in places so I've had to have it all cut shorter to blend in and wear extensions to cover the baldy bits. 

Please don't give up hope, I had to move onto the next stage before anything happened but clomid does work for a lot of people. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

I'm driving myself bloody mad today!!!

I'm CD39, took 50mg of clomid day 2-6 and STILL no AF! Last to a pregnancy test three days ago which was negative so it seems clomid hasn't worked again  I was so sure it was doing it's Job. I had the hot flushes, I'm soooo over bloated and the clomid dreams all happened but I suppose I just didn't ovulate as cd39 is over the clinics 'wait' time.

Which I knew what PCOS means for me and my ovulating.


Not sure what to do now?

Should I call the hospital's fertility clinic and ask what to do or just go to my gp for provera?

Guess I better


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Yayyyy AF is here!
Took 40 days and I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm actually glad it arrived.

Now I have the task of deciding whether to follow through another course of clomid to see if it's working or give up and just wait for ivf to start in may. My partner's sperm problems and my PCOS make the consultant say a natural pregnancy is unlikely but we managed it before although it didn't survive 
Do I stay on clomid and keep increasing in weight?
Should I come off and go on the pill in hope it regulates my periods and helps me lose weight?
Should I attempt to hey metformin for the PCOS and continue with clomid?

So tricky to decide when Ive struggled since September on clomid and not knowing if it's even working


----------



## kirsty1982

Perfectlyflawed I know how ur feeling, this clomid journey is awful even more so when its not working. I am no longer taking clomid, my fertility nurse stopped them as they werent working even at 150mg got to go back to see my consultant end of Jan to see what the next steps will be.

Im so down and fed up about it all and feel like its never going to happen.

Has anyone else gone through this or know what the next steps will be? Im on the verge of giving up but dh doesnt understand how it makes me feel

Sorry to rant on I just dont know anyone else who understands


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi Kirsty

Seems we're in the same predicament hey? My consultant only put mr on clomid as I moaned thy I need my cycle regulated and they said it will help. They don't think I have much chance conceiving without ivf but we managed before so lord knows why they feel like that- we were lucky and fell with that pregnancy within 2 months of coming off the pill but we lost it and can't concieve sine

My problem may be taken out of my hands! I've tried calling and booking an appointment for the Scan on day 10-12 and the fertility dept in hospital is shut until Tuesday. Such a joke really! Was on the phone on and off since one


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi perfectlyflawed,

It does seem we are having the same issues at the min with this stupid clomid.  I cant stop thinking why me, why wont my body work like it should.  Even the 150mg of clomid didnt seem to produce any follicles that the nurse could see.  I think im slowly driving myself mad and pushing my lovely dh away.

Well roll on 30th Jan and can find out what my options now are.

How come they dont think u will get pregnant naturally, its happened before why cant it happen again? Sometimes I wonder if they even know what they are talking about


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kirsty,

Your comment saying " sometimes you dont think they know what there talking about" i have to agree with you completly

xxx


----------



## shelbel

Happy new year to you all. Let's hope 2012 brings lots of bfp's! 
Xxx


----------



## Jean Gray

I've just finished cycle 6 of clomid. Last month was a suspected pregnancy that didn't implant. I'm in the 2 WW wait with the same symptoms. 

I had to start anti depressants to cope with the combined PMS and stress of infertility, as a result ive had a great Christmas and feel able to carry on if it hasn't worked. The best comment I read on here was how hard all this knicker watching is and it is so true! 

My idea is to treat the New Year as thoughi have just started this whole thing and remember that I have a husband (and cats) who love me very much. 

So Ladies, chin up for the New Year, you can do it


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, just thought I'd let u all know my boyfriend asked me to marry him on new years eve, so I am now engaged!!! And soooooo happy!!! Hope ur all ok will talk properly next week when I'm back at work as have my computer then.xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## paulamcd

Congrats Vic-n-ste!! I also got engaged (I was xmas day)  So far a very good start to the year.  
I've just started my 5th month of Clomid so I am hoping this is gonna be the month!  Good luck to everyone for 2012 bfps! xx


----------



## Hails

congratulations on your engagement girls..... 

very happy for you's...   the excitement of getting engaged is great, i got in engaged last feb, will nearly be a year... something else for you's to concentrate on as well.

xx 

wishing bfps for everyone....


----------



## Kelloggs

congrats on the engagments 

Well i'm trying to relax but very hard. On day 35 of 1st round clomid. Took a pregnancy test on day 32 which was negative... i knew deep down it would be. So now just waiting for the witch to arrive


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Awww Kellogs sorry for your result

It will work, have to stay positive us girls.

I test next monday and almost not going to bother, i have so many pregnancy signs yet feel like the nasty WITCH is going to arrive




xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Fingers crossed for you xxx I've had loads of weird changed. My boobs have been so sire thats why I tested as I usually don't. It hurts seeing a negative. Must be the clomid changing my hormones which is good I guess


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Its hard to symtom watch all the time. i've been quite good till now. I've had sore boobs but i was told thats from ovulation but i have had sore boobs for ages etc.

i only had 2 Af's in 9 yrs so still learning all about them again and what to look for. i am having cramps so i expect thats the witch coming 



xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies 

So, I managed to get an appointment scheduled for this Friday to check my ovaries and see if the 50mg of clomid has been working the past few months. Odd enough, they said it's ok to scan on cd8 of my cycle rather than the stted cd 10-12 so hopefully they can tell me whether its working

Not sure how they will know without the day 21 bloods but they say they're not needed. 

At least I can get some info

I have a gp appointment for tomorrow to see if I can be prescribed metformin. I keep getting low blood augr levels and although I'm eating very little, my weights increasing. I've looked it up and it looks like I have insulin resistance that is common with PCOS and diabetes is in my family.
Fingers crossed as it also helps clomid to work.

How are you all feeling


----------



## Kelloggs

Hope the scan goes well 

I just started my period, so had a 35 day cycle. I burst into tears but trying to see the positive side of it. I start round 2 tomorrow!


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies -  room for a little one?  

Have been TTC for 4 years, I am 45, OH is 35.  Seeing a private FS now.    I start 50mg Clomid tomorrow and will be scanned between day 10 & 14.  He wants me to try it for 3 months. I have been ovulating on an off but I don't have a regular cycle so my FS wanted to see if Clomid could give me a boost.  I am worried about the side effects as when I first went on anti depressants, had the night sweats and the anxiety and it was pretty bad but I suppose we have to suffer, don't we!!  Anything I can do to lessen the effects of the Clomid?

If the Clomid doesn't work, I will be looking at ICSI with anonymous egg donation, so a lot to consider this year, my head is spinning!


----------



## Tommi

Hi Heavenly  

Just wanted to say I'm delighted they are starting you on 50mg. My clinic wanted me to be on 100mg to start with because of my age but I only took 50mg as I knew 100mg would be too much. On 50mg I very nearly overstimulated so it's definitely worth starting low in my experience.

I took them at 6pm each evening and didn't suffer any sweats or other physical symptoms but the emotional symptoms were a challenge! Let's just say I called them my truth pills! I was irritated all the time and easily tearful. I only had it for one month and won't risk taking it again... I need my friends, family, work colleagues too much! Thankfully they were all very understanding. It's called crazy for a reason!

Is your FS attached to a clinic? Will he/she see you through treatment?

Good luck! I know many women who have conceived with their own eggs well into their 40s so it is possible although you may find some clinics think age is the be all and end all.  

Good luck!

T xx


----------



## jenna201

Vicnste just a quick one for you hunny, congratulations on the engagement, i am so pleased for you   x


----------



## heavenly

Tommi said:


> Hi Heavenly
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm delighted they are starting you on 50mg. My clinic wanted me to be on 100mg to start with because of my age but I only took 50mg as I knew 100mg would be too much. On 50mg I very nearly overstimulated so it's definitely worth starting low in my experience.
> 
> I took them at 6pm each evening and didn't suffer any sweats or other physical symptoms but the emotional symptoms were a challenge! Let's just say I called them my truth pills! I was irritated all the time and easily tearful. I only had it for one month and won't risk taking it again... I need my friends, family, work colleagues too much! Thankfully they were all very understanding. It's called crazy for a reason!
> 
> Is your FS attached to a clinic? Will he/she see you through treatment?
> 
> Good luck! I know many women who have conceived with their own eggs well into their 40s so it is possible although you may find some clinics think age is the be all and end all.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> T xx


Hi Tommy, thank you so much for your kind reply.

Well I will give them a go and take it at night, see what happens.

I don't know what to do re my eggs and egg donation. We will have to fund it ourselves so we are already going to have to borrow to fund one cycle, so as you can see, it's a dilemma. My FS has recommended Esperance in Eastbourne and Agora in Brighton, as they are BMI Healthcare - as he works at a private hospital in Worthing (which is BMI Healthcare, which is where I see him) and he also works at the NHS hospital in Worthing. But he has also said it's completely up to me where I go, I need to contact places and see what I think.

It's so complicated!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I'm so upset, clinic said I had an 18mm follicle abs ready to ovulate etc but day 21 bloods show I didn't. One person telling me one thing and another telling me something else 

Gutted


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies thought I'd add my limited knowledge, I haven't logged on in a long while but do keep an eye on what's going on ) 
Heavenly - I don't have any experience with the private sector fertility as I'm treated through the Nhs luckily but I do know the esperance as I live just along the road - ish! The information they offer on the bmi website is very good and correct! The people at the esperance are lovely and I've never felt like a number as I do in my local hospital. Other than that I wish you luck in making your decision I know how difficult the journey is! X
Flossey - it's not over until the witch arrives - my 4th cycle of clomid showed a 18mm follicle on cd 12, my day 21 
bloods were 11.4 so I though I was out! On day 34 I had a positive test (actually about 30 positives but I'm addicted to testing!) I unfortunately had a miscarriage at around 5 weeks but like I said the day 21 bloods are subjective to being 7 days after ovulation if for example you had a scan on day 12 showing 18mm they grow between 1-2mm a day therefore it may have been four days after (day 16) when u ovulated meaning the day 21 is incorrect. That said - it's a long and stressful journey but the clomid is working for you but maybe you need a stimulant to force the ovulation hcg shot etc
I'm sorry if none of this has made sense I'm on my mobile and it is ridiculous trying the read such a small text lol
As always love hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone 

Hope your all doing well. Unfortunately I'm out of it for a while. Just been discharged from my third stay in hospital in as many months and I have to go back next Friday for some pretty big surgery. They won't know exactly what until they get in there but he has warned me may leave ivf as my only option as may remove tubes and ovary if very badly damaged. Pretty gutted as have only managed 2 goes on clomid so don't feel as if have had proper chance but can't cope with the pain anymore and they have also found cyst on my good ovary tho so needs sorting. Just gotta try and stay positive and see the next few months as s chance to lose some weight and stuff. Will keep looking and commenting on here tho and I wish you all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## Hails

Hi 


 so sorry to hear that your going through so much 
Terrible time for you. Your health so important. I really hope everything goes ok for you when your in for your op.
Prayers are with you.
Take care


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Shell bell

I wish you lots of luck and hope you can get better real soon, hope the op goes well for you

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

havent posted for a while, im on round 3 of 100mg clomid, im on cd2o and i have terrible tummy cramp...not feeling hopeful


----------



## MrsFlossey25

my 1st cycle of Clomid BFN came on today 

Confused if i did ovulate tho, my clinic and GP are saying different things

Hope cycle 3 works Mrs Scouse

xx


----------



## shelbel

Thanks hails and flossey. Hails do you find your cyst is very painful? Xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

I have a question.

My cycle ranges 23-27 days so the day 21 proges test was never conclusive for me.  I had one on day 17 and one on day 19 and it said I didn't ovulate which is why my FS said I should try Clomid.  But the Clearblue Fertility Monitor I have been using the past 4 years, said I ovulated most months, ranging from CD10-CD14.

My FS said I am to have a scan on CD10-14 after starting Clomid this cycle.  Will it be more accurate than the day 21 test, seeing I don't have a regular cycle?


----------



## Kelloggs

Started period yesterday, and omg, i have never ever had such bad period pains   it was so intense. Also very very heavy bleeding (tmi) but theres clots of blood when i wipe. Just hope its all for a good cause taking this crazy drug!  Good luck to all you lovely ladies. 2012 is our year


----------



## Hails

hi shelbel 

i had bad few months with the pain that i was in hospital twice with the cysts.... they were 5.3 and 5.5 cm... they said they wont remove them til they are 7cm. still have pain with them... until i stop clomid which i am this month, hopefully wont get anymore and they will go away themselves.

my pain had me bent over and couldn't walk...   the pain so aint good with them.
you in pain doll  

xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi hails

Bless ya sounds like you've had a rough time of it! 

Yep in loadsa pain, been in hospital 3 times with it.

Xx


----------



## heavenly

Hi everyone

Took my first Clomid last night, I was really nervous!  Will be taking it for 4 months, if it doesn't work, then it will be IVF or ICSI with DE.

Good luck to everyone - have a good weekend!  x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Good luck Heavenly

Well girls i'm having the worst time. 3 pills into 2nd cycle and side effects seem to get stronger.

Sweating like a pig, sooooo tired and horrible hrs long migranes

not really feeling so great and altho i feel like throwing the towel in and saying no more, i'm only on 2nd cycle and just need to man up and keep going, i start a new job in 5 weeks i dont know how i'll cope with this when im working


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey..
 it's totally c**p with the side effects... I'm sorry,
Don't worry yourself to much... You might get preg this cycle  

Hope you feel better xx

I'm 4 dpo now....   got a achey lower abdominal today... Feel like Af gona come.. I worked out my temps and it showed a dip on cd 20 so silly old me was still trying... Think I will because don't trust these things. Fingers crossed girls   x


----------



## paulamcd

Hey Flossey25

Day 3 is when my side effects kick in   I have just finished my 5th cycle and I have hardly had any side effects at all (they got better after my 3rd cycle) So heres hoping yours get better too.  It will all be worth it in the end though!  Chin up and please don't give up! x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all

I'm CD11 today and on clomid cycle 4 and my night sweats are worse than ever! The hot flushes are killing me too.
Had the scan on my ovaries on Friday but it never showed any dominant follicles but I have PCOS and the clomid hasn't regulated my cycles too much (last month was a 39 day cycle) so my consultant thinks I probably ovulate late. I'm scheduled for another scan on Wednesday (cd13) to monitor any changes.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks Hails

Hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Hails

Thanx flossey

On cd 5 and feel sysptoms... Never get sore (.)(.) and they really hurt... Ahaha heartburn
Loads of creamy cm.. Temp still high. Crossing everything, got acupuncture today to help with implantation...   xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails all sounds so positive

Sending you lots of     

I am ready to give up, i feel sooooo crap it's unreal, but last pill tonight woo, have no idea when im meant to ovulate so need to get some kits tomorrow
xx


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey

Your last pill woohoo.... What dosage are you on? 
Drink loads of water, helps with side effects. So my dr said lol
Worth a go.

Clomid can interfere with opks and monitors. What day you take it from doll? If it was day 2 til 6 start testing around day 10. Keep up the bms every other day to let the sperm build up. Sorry tmi but it's better that way.
If you can start temping. I'm on fertility friend. All you do is register if you haven't already and it sets up your bbt chart. It tells you when you ovulate and records your cm.
Watch out for ewcm and pain in ovaries. It's so hard to know when you ovulate. Good luck... The fun begins for you xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

thanks for your advice, my last cycle was 26 days! baring in mind i have only had 3 afs in 9 years. last month was medicatied from provera

This month i came on 5th, still on but on the very last of it.

how do you temp? i have a digital temp monitor 

xx


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey

Just back from acupuncture... So relaxed now 

Temping is an accurate way of finding out when you ovulated... 
Fertility friend.com learns you how to do it, what to look for and learns you all about your cm.
You need a basil thermometer- the one that you place under your tongue- this is the most accurate one.
You take you temp first thing every morning at the same time, so set your alarm!  I do mine at 7 am.
You need at least 3-6 hrs sleep to get an accurate reading. So say you wake up early...before your temp time, Take your temp anyway, you will find it hard to get to sleep right away and won't have the full 3-6hrs.. then go onto whenmybaby.com there is a basil temp adjuster you would write in the time you normally take your temp then the time you did and it's works it out for you. Sorry if you lost here. It is easy. You record it then on fertility friend.com.... You temp will dip down low then go up high for three days. The low temp is when you ovulated but you need three high temps after one low to show this.. Bms every other day 

There will be things that can alter you temp , exercise, alcohol and smoking. Try avoid these.. 
Hope this hasn't confused you. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MrsFlossey25

OMG hailes lol


Im lost already. you do that every month, that is just crazy. i am going to do the ovulation kits this month then next month if this cycle not successful ill try the temp charting. reason for that is i will have started a new job by then and i would be getting up early anyway as at the moment my sleep pattern is all over the place

I do smoke but its very minimal even my doc said it wasnt a concern

thanks so much for all your info. i looked up online and it says i should ovulate on the 15th which is this weekend but im still on af and taking clomid ( one left) so shall i test on CD10 like you said?

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

This is my first Clomid cycle, taking the last tablet tonight, no side effects so far thank goodness, apart from some fruity dreams.  

I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, it usually asks me to start testing from CD7, which is tomorrow.

Good luck to you all.  xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Heavenly! Know what you mean about the dreams! 
T xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Heavenly

We are cycling the same time, how come you test so early? when did af come?

xxx


----------



## Hails

hi flossy

lol loads of info... read into it before you start. its a lot to take in  

i would start testing cd 10 as i no clomid does interfere with the results. give it few days to get out of the system.   

x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Cool i will start testing on Sunday then, if its positive then what? think ill have bms every other day as soon as af goes and that contact you when i get a positive, you seem to no what your doing lol
xxx


----------



## Hails

lol loads...  13 months on the dame thing lol i have implantation problems just.... thats why i aint got pregnant yet ... anyway, every other day after your last clomid pill... when you get a peak you do it everyday for 4 days... that's what i was told but my consultant. that gives you the best chance. happy bms   you will be tired after a full month lol... i am. They say anything from 1-10 days after your last clomid pill you can ovulate, some girls are later than that though, around cd 26-30.. just watch for all you signs. ewcm, ovulating pain in sides. when you get your peak your on to the 2ww.. thats real fun.   xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I know the 2WW on 1st cycle sucked

I def had the stringy sticky see through stuff when i wiped, only had it once and my god my ovaries felt like that was on fire well the left one at least xx


----------



## Kelloggs

I'm on cycle day 8 and no idea when I ovulate or if I even do  not going to bother with opk as I cant see it working. I have my next appointment on the 27th feb but I can't see me finishing my 3rd round before then. Do I still go or shall I make it later? 
Do any of you feel bms is a chore sometimes? Our just me?


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Heavenly
> 
> We are cycling the same time, how come you test so early? when did af come?
> 
> xxx


CD1 was 5 jan

CBFM has asked me to start testing today CD7 - I have been using the monitor for a couple of years and it stores your history.

When I have ovulated, I usually ovulate between CD10 and CD14.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Oh same time as me, i'm going to start testing on day 10, ive never tested before but have brought some kits online

Its starting to take over my life so i am going to chill out and just wait for it to happen, im having BMS every other day so cant do no more than that really

xx


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Oh same time as me, i'm going to start testing on day 10, ive never tested before but have brought some kits online
> 
> Its starting to take over my life so i am going to chill out and just wait for it to happen, im having BMS every other day so cant do no more than that really
> 
> xx


I am pretty chilled out really at the mo. I was nervous about taking Clomid but so far so good. I am taking this for 4 months, then if nothing happens, we will then go down the IVF/ICSI route, though I need to talk to some clinics beforehand as I would like to be on a waiting list sooner rather than later!

Same here with the BMS. Good luck! xx


----------



## Hails

hi girls.

just watch using monitors with clomid... i have had 16 days high fertility...   machine ask me to early and clomid has interfered with the results. test around cd 10 to be sure its not going to give you wrong results.

take one day at a time with this drug.. it can drive you mad   
good luck to you all  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I havent been told how long ill be on it for, i ovulated 1st cycle. i wont qualify for ivf because my dp has children 

xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Grrrrrrrrr

It's CD13 and had another scan to see if the clomid is helping and it's the same as Friday's Scan result-no dominant follicle

That means I have to go back next Monday for another scan and see what's going on.

The said that if it's not working, they won't increase my dose to 100mg, they'll just refer me for iui but surely iui needs you to take clomid or to have an egg released

So glad I kick up a fuss and made them scan me again this month. Although cycle 1 went smoothly, clone cycle 2 and 3 were over CD30 before my AF arrived so I knew something wasn't right lol


----------



## heavenly

Hails said:


> hi girls.
> 
> just watch using monitors with clomid... i have had 16 days high fertility...  machine ask me to early and clomid has interfered with the results. test around cd 10 to be sure its not going to give you wrong results.
> 
> take one day at a time with this drug.. it can drive you mad
> good luck to you all xx


Thanks, I will wait til CD10. x


----------



## Lisymb

hey ladies....
Ive been quiet for a few days but have still been following everyones post!!
This 2WW is killing me.....im CD23, was convinced at the start of this week that AF was coming due to the usual crampy i get beforehand, but its gone off again now, so i have absolutely no idea whats going on!
I can test on 18th so im just willing days away of AF to come so i can start my next round!
I see a few of you have started your next cycles too... i wish you lots of luck!!

 xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Lisymb

I will be thinking of you on the 18th hun,

I'm almost ready to ovulate i think, using ovulation tests from day 10 which is this sunday but i have had sticky mucus ( sorry for TMI) so i could be ovulating soon

I ovulated 1st time on 50mg of clomid, what was your prog blood test levels?

good luck

xxxx


----------



## Lisymb

flossey....
ill keep my fingers crossed you ovulate again.  
They didnt send me for blood tests, as they didnt scan, so hopefully if AF comes along this time i will get scanned and blood tests done this month, so that i have a better idea of what is going on!
Im still keeping my fingers crossed that i wont need to but dont want to get hopes up too much!
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi GIrls


I wonder if anyone can help me? I ovulated on my 1st two cycles of clomid, albeit too low, but my 3rd I didn't, and I didn't get my bleed, so I went on provera for 7 days and now its 5 days past the last tablet of those, and still no bleed and no signs at all 


Does anyone know how long it can take? and if the provera doesn't work whether or not they can give me something else if I ask? and when should I ask?


Gutted as want to get started again on it as they have now upped my dosage of clomid to 150mg


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Peni-pencil

It took 3 days for me to get a bleed from provera but I heard can take up to 10 days

If you still not got it by then call your doc

Good luck 


Xx


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Penni_pencil 

I have taken Provera a lot and it always took 5 days after my last pill for AF to arrive. However the last time I took it, it took 14 days for my withdrawl bleed to arrive but I was stressed. When it did arrive it was very heavy !! so don't worry I am sure it will come.


----------



## heavenly

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> It's CD13 and had another scan to see if the clomid is helping and it's the same as Friday's Scan result-no dominant follicle
> 
> That means I have to go back next Monday for another scan and see what's going on.
> 
> The said that if it's not working, they won't increase my dose to 100mg, they'll just refer me for iui but surely iui needs you to take clomid or to have an egg released
> 
> So glad I kick up a fuss and made them scan me again this month. Although cycle 1 went smoothly, clone cycle 2 and 3 were over CD30 before my AF arrived so I knew something wasn't right lol


It's very confusing, isn't it. This is my first cycle on Clomid, I am booked in for a scan on Monday (CD13) but I have to go private and it's costing me £120, so if it doesn't show anything, I can't really run to having more than one scan a cycle! 

Hope you have good news with your scan on Monday. xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks for your help guys, looks like more waiting x


----------



## Hails

hi 

i waited over 3weeks for a bleed on provera. hope it comes soon for you. xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls


I'm Engaged yay xxxxx


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I'm Engaged yay xxxxx


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jennyren

Woo congrats. Happy planning   xx


----------



## penni_pencil

YAY Congrats to you both, great news x x x


----------



## Lisymb

Congratulations Flossey, wonderful news!! xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks girls

I'm so happy

xxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

so, its CD18 and i went back to my hospital for another cycle tracking scan and i finally have a follicle......although its only 15mm.
Ive been scheduled to have another scan on CD22 to check i ovulated (this friday) but if my follicles only 15mm, i dont expect it to grow enough and ovulate before then.

Anyhow, im starting to do the BD tonight and every other night until it releases the egg. 

Wish my body just worked normal 
I've got doctors this thursday to see how my fasting glucose test has gone as i think i have insulin resistance (common with peopel with PCOS) and im hoping to get some Metformin. My GP wouldnt prescribe it for my PCOS last time as she said its not used in treating PCOS but every PCOS sufferer i speak to that gets low blood sugar shakes seem to be on it.....regardless, im starting a low GI diet in order to free some weight put on over the year. Im not majorly over weight but whast the point in going for IVF and taking fertility drugs unless im fit and healthy and i certainly dont tick those 2 boxes!

hows everyone today?

congrats Flossey on the engagement  so pleased for you
x


----------



## heavenly

Hey everyone

Had my first scan on my first round of Clomid tonight - CD12 for me.

Really good news seeing I am such an oldie!    He showed me a really good sized follicle (at least 18mm), he was really pleased the Clomid is working and he said I don't need to have a scan next cycle or have the dose increased.  We should abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hrs and then continue.    It has really cheered me up that the Clomid is working and that my insides haven't completely given up on me!!!


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey

congratulations on your engagement.....   x


----------



## Tommi

Heavenly that's great news!  
Definitely worth having that scan for the reassurance! I'm sure all these positives help.  
T xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

I'm having one of those moments where I just don't think it's going to happen for me.
I've been on this forum since last aug/sept and seen so many come and go with positives but I can't even ovulated normally with blasted clomid.

Being driven mad


----------



## Hails

hi perfectlyflawed

feel your pain and annoyance  so bloody hard on clomid and it doesnt help when you don't ovulate on the bloody thing.   i been on it a long long time... this is my last month i give up on clomid... don't care what the doctors say... 

just not fair


----------



## heavenly

Tommi said:


> Heavenly that's great news!
> Definitely worth having that scan for the reassurance! I'm sure all these positives help.
> T xx


Thank you. At my age, any good news is good! 

I had a Peak this morning as well! OH has booked us 2 days off work for my birthday and is taking me somewhere this morning, we are staying somewhere tonight, no idea where! My FS said to abstain from sex today as he said the sperm will be better quality if we continue tomorrow so shall have to trust in the FS!!

Hope you are well, will message you soon. xx

Hails and perfectlyflawed -  keeping everything crossed for you both this cycle. xx


----------



## Tommi

Heavenly... Definitely trust that guy! He knows what he's talking about!  

Good luck everyone else. I admire you on the clomid... one month was enough for me. I'm on injectables next  

T xx


----------



## Lisymb

OMG Ladies.... i just got a BFP!
I cant believe it! I tested this morning with a "one step" test, and very faint line came up! just re-tested with Clearblue digital, and it says pregnant! I cant beleive it! first round of clomid aswell!
What do i do now?? lol xxx


----------



## Hails

Congratulations   very happy for you doll... You inform your consultant the go to your gp.... You must be over the moon.....  

- well girls in out this month   totally devastated 14 months on cloimd and nothing... All that pain and annoyance of that drug   life just not fair....
On my own now until I'm on top of waiting list for oi injections... 

Good luck to you all.. Xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Oh halis 

Clomid hasn't been successful for me either so il be going down the same route as you. Il be place on the list for iui until I get to the top of ivf waiting list.

It's so hard not to feel disappointed when you keep getting negatives

Wishing you the best of luck
X


----------



## Hails

Thanx 

I'm so tearful today...   got acupuncture and don't see the point in going today. 
Ah well... Life doesn't  throw something at me if I couldn't cope with it...  Just keep   for a miracle xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Halis-
I totally get your disappoitment but you're right...Nothing comes your way unless you can cope with it  it's just going to be a bit longer and a bit more work for us to get our babies but it will make it so much more worthy when we do achieve pregnancy.

Im glad people have succeeded in their aim to get pregnant on clomid but I just don't see it working for me. I know I'm only on 50mg but with my partners fertility issues added to my PCOS, I don't think it will happen. I keep saying il have a more relax month but can't help obsess over whether I'm ovulating and timing sex. It's really killed my sex life to be honest. I really can't get in the mood unless I know I have to do it to conceive lol I'm sad that clomid doesn't seem to agree with me but il be please to have a month off whilst I wait for an iui cycle 

Remain positive....we will do it hails  
Have a nice sob out day in front of the tv with junk food and start fresh tomorrow


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lisymb
Congrats on your BFP, your so very lucky.

I am getting negative results from the ovuation kits ect, im kinda not bothered atm its taken over my life and im going on holiday next month so gonna relax and take a breather

Hails, so sorry stay positive xxxx


----------



## Lisymb

thankyou girls
I know its still early days and am trying not to get my hopes up until a few weeks further down the line.  I called my fertility nurse im getting booked in for a scan at 8 weeks to check everything ok!
I know im really lucky to be in the position im in, and not had to wait such a long time. Its still super early, but at least im one step closer to the end goal x

Hails, I know life throws some rubbish at us sometimes, beleive me i have been through it too for various reasons other than fertility...but as you say, things wouldnt happen they way they do if you couldnt handle it! It only makes you stronger, and more grateful of what you do have! Dont give up on your acupuncture hun... ive been going for 4 months twice a month, and i truly beleive its helped me.  it really reduced the pain in my period, and regulated it too.... the wonder of needles! Ive read alot about period with fertility issues who use acupuncture and it seems to be really effective.... stay hopeful! xx

Im sending you all lots of love, hope and positivity! If it wasnt for you guys i wouldnt be where i am, im sure all your tips and advice has helped me along the way!


----------



## Hails

Hi girls  

Perfectly flawed... Thank you for your kind words... I really hope we have are little miracles soon, the strain on our sex lives is hard... You feel like a machine on a timer lol .... I can't wait til a bfp and we will be more relaxed then. Life changes when your trying for a baby, I never thought it would have been this hard. 
Will pray for luck and love for you.  

Lisymb - I went for my acupuncture... Feeling more positive now  , I can agree with the pain it's def not as bad. Normally I would be off work and in tears with the pain. If I took a period like this every month I b laughing. It's your time to have a baby.. It's fantastic.. I love hearing bfps... I pray that everything goes great for you honz   you deserve it!!! 

Flossey - thanx for your kind words... I'm going to keep smiling  xx


----------



## Amy N

good evening ladies... i posted on here a while ago, but there seems alot of new faces now!!

hails- sorry your having a rough time. i, like you, had many unsucsesful months on clomid, my ovaries didnt respond at all to the first 6 cycles. i then had ovarian drilling in sept 2010- is this something been mentioned to you as an option? i believe this was the turning point for me as i started to respond to clomid after this, and an increase in metformin.3 months later i was pregnant. my little miricle is now 7 weeks old.  i know its easy for me to say, but dont give up honey, expolre all options available to you, and youl get there. i know qiute a few ladies on here that have become pg after ovarian drilling so definately worth a conversation xx

big hugs to everyone, hope i can offer you all some support x

Amy


----------



## Hails

Hi Amy 

I'm on the waiting list of oi injections. It's a big waiting list though. Be a year before I hear anything. I ask for ovarian drilling... But they said I didn't need it  I would need it done. 

Thanks for your support. Everyone has been through it hard, great to hear about your fantastic outcome to it all   

Trying naturally now.. Really giving it my all. Acupuncture is great will keep that up. X


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
I will be back to post more but very quickly. Please do not rely on your monitors to be sure of ovulation, use it as a guide only and have bms anyway. It will only pick up your surge if your hormones are at cetain levels. Mine did not pick up ov my last cycle and my progesterone on cd21 (which was 8dpo) was only 27.8m/mol but I I have a bfp x
dily


----------



## Dilee-99

also my cd 21 bloods with my ds were pnly 22m/mol so being over 30 is not always the case either as I carried a healthy pregnancy and hope to again.
dily


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

Lisymb you are one VERY lucky lady...hope everything goes well.
im peroiod is 2 days late but i used a boots digital and its negative...*sigh*

wishing that my period starts today so i can start on month 4 of 100mg!


----------



## Rosey78

Dilly woo-hoo that great news!! I dont post here anymore as stopped clomid from advice from new fertility specialist. Wishing you a happy, healthy 9months.
Good luck and baby dust to all the other ladies on here; hopefully 2012 will be all of our years!! Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!!!

I've not posted for a bit as have been really busy. I am now on my 6th and final lot of 50mg clomid. Have just taken my last tablet but am not holding much hope. Once my AF arrives I will ring my consultant to go back to clinic and hopefully I won't have a long wait for IVF.

Congrats to everyone who have had a BFP and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Dilie

Thats reassuring, i'm still showing negative, this is my 1st time doing the tests. i have had a few tingles in left ovarie but nothing more

Im on day 14 which is when i ovulated before according to scan results.

I have my blood test on Wednesday so we will see soon enough if i have ovulated. but lots of things happening in my life atm so im not concentrating on it too much

x
xxxx


----------



## Hails

Hi girls  

Well I'm bit confused.. My Af lasted two day   it never lasted two days before   maybe acupuncture has shorten my bleed? Does any of you's have a short Af... ? 

Xx


----------



## Rosey78

Halis have you done a test just incase it wasnt proper af?? Xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Well girls i took a later ovulation test and it was positive, so pleased clomid worked again

xxx

sending baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Hails

Hi 

I haven't tested! I just thought it's my period. I had very little pain, nearly none. That's why I wad shocked it was there. I'm getting acupuncture done so maybe it eased the pain. Mine do last 6 -7 days. I will get a test today x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

Let us know the result

xxx


----------



## Hails

Hi... Sorry been working, haven't got chance to get a pregnancy test yet. Going for acupuncture at 4 then will stop at boots and get one. Prob take me all day... Two bombs went off in my town   some people have very little to do xx


----------



## starzle72

Hello ladies, just thought I'd drop by and say hi, its been a while. Hails - let us know how you get on!
I havnt really felt the same since my mc and still no af (ten weeks next week, grrrrr!) however I really feel I am about to get my period any day, got cramps and feel pmt, so hopefully can start 2nd round although I am wondering if I should leave it a bit longer, think my body is still struggling a bit + I'm on antidepressants. 
Anyhoo, just wanted to say 'hi'


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Starzle

They say time is a great healer, you just need to carry on the best you know how too. if you dont feel quite ready then take some time for grieve.

i cant imagining what it would do to me if it happend to me so although i cant understand what your are going through i can offer a ear to listen to your feelings and offer some comfort to you

Try to be strong xxx


----------



## Hails

Morning girls

Well I did my test and it was negative... But I'm ok with it.   Makes me more stronger.
I told my acupuncturist about it all... She said- acupuncture shortens your bleed and ovulation happens early in the cycle... So hopefully around cd14. I had no pain with my period this month  normally I'm off work and on the floor. It normally lasted 5-7 days. So it's working, feeling so positive now! 

Anyone not getting acupuncture, pls try it. It def does help  

Hi strazel-   I'm so sorry for your loss  keep strong and keep praying. My two friends lost there babies when they were 5 months pregnant  last year. The two of them were pregnant at the same time. One baby had a very very rare syndrome the other baby had a tumour on its spine. We didn't know the sex the tumour was so bad. Life is so so unfair and really hard on us. I pray you get some peace of mind and something good comes your way....   I'm scared in a way to fall pregnant with what my friends have went through, they are both trying again.   xxxx


----------



## starzle72

Thanks hails - I admire your strength very much  
Think my af has finally come; I have blood! Lets see how long it lasts!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

So sorry it was negative, you make me stay strong and keep fighting. i look up to you a great deal.

Starzle, yay for AF. you go for it girl. 

Well i'm almost 90% sure i ovulated. was testing from day 11 to day 16 and on day 14 and 15 i had 2 lines on ovulation test. day 14 light line but day 15 lots stronger and today there is just 1 line. last night my right ovarie felt very very painful, tummy cramps and it was really painful to have sex, almost like his penis was touching my ovarie, sorry for TMI

what do you think Hails? i reckon i ovulated

xx


----------



## Hails

Hi girls...

Starzle -   woohoo... You got a bleed, something going on in there   sound very promising. Let's hope it last a few days now. Got everything crossed for you this month  

Flossey- that's a lovely thing to say... It so hard thinking your on your own when your not... We are all here for each other   glad I can help you with words   we will not be beaten 
I would say yes you definitely did ovulate...   know what you mean with the penis touching your ovary lol   have felt like that as well. you had the pain and the positive opk... How many dpo are you now? Start drinking pineapple juice and eat some brazil nuts to help aid implantation and help the lining of your womb ...


----------



## heavenly

starzle72 said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd drop by and say hi, its been a while. Hails - let us know how you get on!
> I havnt really felt the same since my mc and still no af (ten weeks next week, grrrrr!) however I really feel I am about to get my period any day, got cramps and feel pmt, so hopefully can start 2nd round although I am wondering if I should leave it a bit longer, think my body is still struggling a bit + I'm on antidepressants.
> Anyhoo, just wanted to say 'hi'


Sorry for your loss.  I am on ADs as well, 20mg Citalopram, been on them for about 16 momths, when I started getting anxiety attacks followed by depression, a lot to do with losing my mum so suddenly. I am doing well, have been seeing a counsellor for ages and it really helps. Look after yourself. xx

Flossie - Great news about ovulation! 

Hails - Sorry you had a negative but here's to the next cycle! I am looking into acupuncture, there is a guy who trained with Zita West not far from me and it's only £35 a session, which I thought was quite reasonable.


----------



## starzle72

Hello again! Yeah, I agree with Hails - pull all the stops out - I was using preseed, instead cups, acu, chinese herbs, pineapple juice, grapefruit juice, robutissin cough mixture (supposed to help make CM nice and thin!) not to mention lots and lots of BMS! Good luck ladies!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Ladies thanks for all your advice

Hails im on CD 16 now hun, pain gone and opk negative.

but ive bee crying my eyes out all day and have no idea why

Im sending all you lovely ladies kisses and hugs


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi girls

Had another scan to track my follicle and it's left me sad and confused.
If you remember, monday's scan (cd1 showed a 15mm follicle yet Friday's scan (cd22) showed a few 10mm follicles and no sign of ovulation (fluid and so on)

They said that follicles can shrink and PCOS sufferers can have their follicles turn to cysts. Does it make sense?

My consultant wants to see me Monday and check again which will be cd25 so I know nothing will change. This means that the last 4 cycles of clomid haven't worked for ne at all and I'm not ovulating


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi girls

Had another scan to track my follicle and it's left me sad and confused.
If you remember, monday's scan (cd1 showed a 15mm follicle yet Friday's scan (cd22) showed a few 10mm follicles and no sign of ovulation (fluid and so on)

They said that follicles can shrink and PCOS sufferers can have their follicles turn to cysts. Does it make sense?

My consultant wants to see me Monday and check again which will be cd25 so I know nothing will change. This means that the last 4 cycles of clomid haven't worked for me at all and I'm not ovulating


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi girls

Had another scan to track my follicle and it's left me sad and confused.
If you remember, monday's scan (cd1 showed a 15mm follicle yet Friday's scan (cd22) showed a few 10mm follicles and no sign of ovulation (fluid and so on)

They said that follicles can shrink and PCOS sufferers can have their follicles turn to cysts. Does it make sense?

My consultant wants to see me Monday and check again which will be cd25 so I know nothing will change. This means that the last 4 cycles of clomid haven't worked for ne at all and I'm not ovulating


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi girls

Had another scan to track my follicle and it's left me sad and confused.
If you remember, monday's scan (cd1 showed a 15mm follicle yet Friday's scan (cd22) showed a few 10mm follicles and no sign of ovulation (fluid and so on)

They said that follicles can shrink and PCOS sufferers can have their follicles turn to cysts. Does it make sense?

My consultant wants to see me Monday and check again which will be cd25 so I know nothing will change. This means that the last 4 cycles of clomid haven't worked for ne at all and I'm not ovulating


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Oh sweetheart that must of left you devestated


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paulamcd

Oh Perfectlyflawed thats awful!  At least they are monitoring you closely and hopefully they will be able to help.

Hails - I really do admire your positivity! I think I am going to look into getting acupuncture  

AFM - I was back at the hospital last friday and we have been put on the IVF waiting list!  He is also monitoring me more during my cycles of Clomid.  Feeling pretty positive about things just now   

Wishing everyone lots of BFP's xxx


----------



## Hails

hi girls

good morning... 

porridge and banana in me... hitting the gym in an hour  
the bms started last night, exciting and fun.. not planned.... we aren't going to stress about it this month, taking a more relaxed approach   

flossey what cd did you ovulated? xx just to count your dpo... if it was cd 14 your 2dpo... just so you know when to test for pregnancy


----------



## starzle72

I've decided to start my 2nd round this month, I took the first pill today, af started saturday so going for it - quite light bleed but that shouldnt stop me from ov.
Not had the same side effects as last time at all, hope that means it is still going to work? acu tonight


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey Hails

your such a rock to me, knowing how strong you are etc. your doing so well hunnie

Yeah it was CD14 i think, my af is due 31st Jan

xxxxxx


----------



## nm4rk

paulamcd - just be wary of Clomid if you are being referred.
Ive been referred now for IVF but im now having to wait for the clomid to get out of my system (which takes 2 months) before they will proceed with IVF as apparently it effects everything and is the worse drug to go on as its soooo ridiculous in estrogen xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Nm4rk
Hi
I'm referred for ivf and my booking in appointment with the nurses are in may but as the 50mg hasn't worked the past 4 months (no dominant follicles) they've told me to start on 100mg next month and the following month. That would mean April will be my first month clomid free IF I'm on time with my cycle (and I'm usually late as I have PCOS) would that mean I can't start my cycle?

Also, has anyone gained Weight whilst on clomid?
I've taken clomid for 4 cycles and only the first month worked but I've put on 22lbs since starting it


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies i hope you are all well.

I do still read and keep up to date with all your progress and treatment.

Perfectlyflawed i just wanted to wish you luck with the 100mg and hope that works for you and also that in both the 6 months of clomid i took i gained 3 stone each time (losing it in the break in between) I have since lost a stone of it since coming off in july. Dont panick tho as it does all fall off when you stop taking it x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning Jenna

I'm in tears today. Im so down  I'm now almost touching the 30bmi when I was only 27 hen I started. I've been on a low carb diet the past 2 weeks and lost nothing! I've been doing a 3 hour hike every evening which is 11-16,000 steps and eating under 1000 cals yet I'm struggling
Clomid hasn't been working, no1 has offered me anything for my PcOS and I'm scared that my bmi will mean no ivf in may.

I feel so lost


----------



## nm4rk

Hi Perfectlyflawed,

I had my appointment with the IVF doctor on 3 Jan and he said he couldnt start me on IVF drugs until the Clomid was out of my system for 2 months.
I took my last Clomid 50mg in November and im only able to start my IVF drugs end of February so it will most prob mean you wont be able to start the IVF until End of May/beginning of June.Depends on where you are going for treatment honey xxx

I was sooo annoying as i feel like ive wasted my time on the clomid as it showed for the 5 months i was on it that i was ovulating as all my progesterone levels were sky high( in the hundreds) and now because of clomid ive had to wait to start the real deal.

They say if clomid hasnt worked in the first few months then the chances of it working lessens but for eachmonth you take the clomid it tops up the month before so you are literally topping up the 50mg with another 50mg etc in your body which takes longer for it to come out.


I put on a stone with clomid and its still there now even tho im eating the right things -hoping itll go soon xxx


----------



## jenna201

Perfectlyflawed,

Oh hun. Right wipe those tears away and try and get some action put in place.

Have you even been offered metformin for your pcos? if not go to your gp and see if they can help if not call your gynes secretary and say you want and appointment to speak to him/her about it. 
This was the first thing i was offered, it really helps with getting our pcos under controll and weight loss is so much easier as at times it seems we are fighting a losing battle. I unfortunately didnt get on with the metformin as made me very sick, i did lose all the weight but it wasnt in the healthy way, it was purely on nasty side effects but everyone is different and u need to try it in order to move on to the next steps.
When taking the metformin i was still unresponsive to the clomid, i tried 50mg and went up to 200mg and still had no ovulation so went bk to my gyne and asked for Ovarian drilling which i had read about online. Because i had given the metformin a go and was still not responding to clomid i was giving the operation which worked wonders for me.I got regularish cycles 30-50 days opposed to 3 a year if i was lucky before it, i then responded to clomid at just 50mg and was fortunate to fall pregnant naturally which i beleive is all down to the OD and some clomid still in my system so if metformin doesnt work for you then i recommend the OD as really helped with my pcos. xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi again

My gp is rubbish. I went to see her last week and she said there no 'person' to refer me to regarding PCOS apart from the fertility department. I asked to see an endorologist (think that's right) or a gynaecologist but she said they don't help PCOS 

The fertility department said they're going to try me on 100mg of clomid and 500mg of metformin but they've only prescribed me one month starting from my next period. I'm now considering stopping clomid but they might refuse my metformin then


----------



## starzle72

Hi. I remember when i was having gynae problems years ago my GP kept fobbing me off and in the end i got angry and demanded to see a gynae doctor! 
They then preformed a laporoscopy and i was diagnosed with endometriosis! I knew something was wrong all along. Sometimes you just have to keep knocking doors down im afraid and demand things.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Perfectlyflawed i have to agree very much with Jenna201 ( congrats btw)

Dont stop clomid, take that along with the metaformin and see what happens, now you can turn round to your consultant and say right ive tried everything else now i want OD and take it from there

You have to remain positive, it will work for you just need to find the right way that suits you best.

EVeryone sending lots of hugs and kisses today

xxxxx


----------



## jenna201

Perfectlyflawed,

Hello again lovely, Right your gp is talking rubbish, The only specialist i have seen since my ttc journey began nearly 5 years ago now is a gynaecologist and he was the one who did my scans, lap and dyes, ovarian drilling and prescribed me clomid and metformin so ur gp is talking out of her   
The fertility specialist was the next step for me as that was all he could possibly do for me and anything like ivf, injectables, iui etc would have to be done by the specialist.

I wouldnt quit clomid just yet, try it with the metformin for 1 month, if you dont respond or get bad side effects then u will need to make an appointment with your specialist and just ask for Ovarian drilling, they can only say no.I researched it and took in all the info i could find and my gyne agreed straight away without even seeing it, Just nice to take it in to argue your case. I had it alongside 3 other women on here who i became friends with and all of us conceived within a year of having it, one friend had a beautiful baby girl at christmas and the other is expecting her LO in March and myself in July. Its obviously not 100% but all 3 of us had tried for years and not responded to any drugs until we had this op so i cant shout about it enough on here as wish id had it sooner xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Advice needee please (honest opinions) I'm on my 2nd round of 50mg clomid and got 1 more round left. Got the hospital at the end of feb to see what happens next. Well I've been feeling extremely low since on these drugs. Me and my husband have decided to go on holiday to florida in june but I'm so confused what to do. A baby means the world to me but I can't deal with a negative and having nothing to look forward to so I am considering to have a break from the drugs after my last round just until june then can go away and hopefully come back with a better positive mind. Do you think it's the wrong thing? I really hope I haven't come across as selfish. I'm just feeling low


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kellogs

DONT EVER FEEL THAT YOUR BEING SELFISH

Ive just finished my 2nd round of clomid and i to am finding it very hard and feeling low, crying alot etc

But you cant give up, have you responded to clomid?

xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

Absolutely no idea. not had any bloods or scans  just drugs for 3 months. Think I should see, what the consultant says about a break?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Kelloggs have you gained any weight on clomid?

I was given clomid for 4 cycles. I had a feeling that it wasn't working so demanded scans for the forth cycle and they gave in. Turns out, the 50mg wasn't working for me. I'm cd26 and waiting for a period now so I can try 100mg with metformin but really not sure if to bother . Especially when I'm gaining weight and my partner has low sperm count.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kellogs

Get on the phone 1st thing every clinic should track you on your 1st cycle. you should of had an internal scan on day 14 and day 21 bloods.

See to that hun

Perfectlyflawed, give it a go you never know sweetheart

xx


----------



## Kelloggs

I have the hospital on the 27th feb so will wait and see what happens. Seems pointless phoning now. I haven't gained any weight on it thats probably the only good thing as the side effects have been so bad for me  thankyou for replying xxx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

I have been reading this thread over the last couple of day (sorry for being a lurcher) im on CD8 of month 4 of 100mg clomid, it kinda makes me feel better knowing im not the only one going through this...i read things on this thread and think "thats like me, thats how im feeling"
ive got an appointment next wed with consultant, im going to ask about being scanned and another blood test, 
ps, i havent gained any weight...is that a sign its not working?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

No mrs scouse
Clomid hasn't worked for me yet I've put on almost 2 stone

My consultant said some people that are more resilient to clomid usually get weight gain as a side effect and those same people usually have PCOS or gain weight whilst on their period

How you feeling?


----------



## Amy N

I just wanted to echo everythinh jenna has said, and give you all some hope....  I also swear by a combinaton of clomid, metformin and OD, and the result of that combo is currently sleeping next to me...my 8week old daughter, . Individually I didn't respond or produce follicles, but together I started ovulating and fell pregnant on the 3rd month (my last cycle of clomid before iui/ivf) explore all options ladies, and youl get there!!! I alwaus thought it would never happen for us, but dreams do come true xx

Any of ladies on here already have children and TTC no 2? I'd read that a pregnancy can kickstart cycles(as I never had since I was 1 just wonderedhow long for periods to return or what happens in terms of having clomid again?

Much love! Amy x


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies, well I am 9DPO, twinges and cramps down the right hand side, snappy and tearful!  But have convinced myself these are Clomid side effects NOT BPF side effects!

Anyway, I won't be testing til at least 12DPO, AF is due between Fri and Tues for me.

Good luck to all this cycle!  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Afternoon ladies

Had progesterone blood test results today, level is 28.3 wooooop i ovualted .

So hope this is our month to get a BFP


xx


----------



## marie123

hi ladies, not been on for ages but have just had a little read and wanted to say hi to some familiar faces  
Huge congrat Amy! it must be an amazing feeling.
Jenna I am so pleased that everything is going well for you- you deserve it.
Perfectly Flawed I hope all goes well, keep positive.
Kellogs for what its worth I think the most important thing on this journey is a positive mindset although it is nearly impossible to do, I think a break is probably just what we all need from time to time.
hi to everyone else and babydust to all.


----------



## tigerbaby

Tomorrow I start 100 mg of clomid   so here we go.    we will all get our  soon


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Good luck Tigerbaby

xxxxx

Think my af is on its way so cycle 2 is more than likely a BFN


----------



## Kelloggs

Thankyou marie. We are having a few months out. Booking florida if this round fails. Ringing the hospital to delay my appoinment for a few months. I feel so much happier. And who knows it might happen naturally 
Good luck to all of you. I'll still keep checking on here hoping to see some bfp xx


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Good luck Tigerbaby
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Think my af is on its way so cycle 2 is more than likely a BFN


Has it definitely arrived??

I am 12DPO, no AF yet, but won't test til 14DPO, if it doesn't turn up.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Not arrived yet, I'm due on Tuesday but can feel it coming, my face has broke out in spots and only get them when af is making an appearance x


----------



## starzle72

Hi ladies. I'm cd9 and did opk today - negative. Slightly peeved but not surprised. I know i might ovulate later but gut feeling, i wont this cycle. I dont think my body is ready to conceive. Think i'll get back on the chinese herbs next cycle. When i got my bfp in october i tested positive on cd9 with an opk. I think my poor body has really been through it  . Still, I went for a run today and that is the first run ive been on in months. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## kirsty1982

hey everyone,

i havent posted in a while but i have been having a read of the boards.  I've been trying to get myself together after the nurse told me there wasnt much point in me taking clomid anymore, as you can expect it kinda crushed me.  i'm doing ok now i suppose but i am kinda wondering whats going to happen next, ive got an appointment tomorrow with my consultant to find out what the next step is for me, fingers crossed its good news but dont think it will be as ive put weight back on and its put my bmi above 35 which i had to get it down too before they would start me on clomid in the first place.

hows everyone doing?

starzle dont give up hun, it happened for you once before im sure in time when your body has got over what happened that it will work for you again, just try and keep positive.

everyone else i hope your all well and this crazy clomid isnt driving you mad too much

love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Morning all

Good to see you again Kirsty. Sound a little more upbeat too which is positive after all you've been through

I think they'll probably offer you IUI. You never know though as tree are other medication beasts Clomid that help you to stimulate egg growth/ovulation.
You must be eager but also nervous for you appointment. Remain positive and keep us informed 

I'm currently on CD32 and awaiting my AF. 50mg of clomid didn't work for me but they want to trial a month on 100mg and also metformin in hope that the clomid help me ovulate and te metformin helps my body be more sensitive to insulin and stimulate follicles to grow. If this doesn't work il stop clomid and try iui or just wait for ivf and have a rest from the pressure.

Fingers crossed hey? I'm booked in for IVF to being may/June as they don't really have much faith in a natural pregnancy as DP has insulin resistance (this is when the nerves that also connect to the bladder are weak and allow sperm to back up into the bladder rather that release it all normally). We managed to fall naturally 2 years ago so I kicked up a fuss to try stuf before ivf as it can't hurt. I know the fct I now have PCOS hinders things too but I'm hoping something happens as ivf is really scary and very last resort

I hope you're all ok

Hopefully my AF arrives very soon so I can begin this cycle.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, how are we today?

Well, I am on CD26 (cycle is 23-27 days), I am 13 DPO, and will test tomorrow if AF hasn't turned up.

I feel like it is going to turn up today though, but as it's my first round on Clomid, have no idea if Clomid has played tricks on me.

Good luck to everyone testing!  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Heavonly

We are cycling the same time, i'm 1 day behind you. so far ive had cycles lasting 26 days but thats only since ive been on clomid

Im due on tomorrow but im pretty sure AF is on itsway, having lots of cramps and sore boobs, normal for me

So round 3 of clomid, not looking forward to it, scared and not very positive any more

good luck for when you test

xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hiya perfectlyflawed,

yeh i was really nervous about my appointment this morning, id done so much research on the internet about what the next step would be and i was sooooo worried that they would just say there wasnt much else.  Well i needn't have worried at all, she said next step would usually be ivf but they wouldnt be able to refer me yet as my bmi needs to be at 30 (currently at 37) so i mentioned the ovarian drilling to her which she agrees might be the best way forward however i still need to get my bmi to 33 before they would refer me for it.  so ive worked out i need to lose 2 stone by mid june in order to get referred so looks like ill be living at the gym.

another good thing i found out today is that as of today if we do get referred for ivf id be able to get it on the nhs, was previously told by my doctor that we wouldnt be able too and would have to pay for it as my partner has children from a previous relationship so thats brilliant news.  im feeling so much more better about it all and really hopeful at the moment so fingers crossed.

fingers crossed for your next round at 100mg hun i hope it works for you.  keep in touch will be nice to have someone to chat with who is going through the same kind of thing, its so nice knowing that people on here actually do understand how im feeling.

good luck all x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Yeah I think the general rule for nhs funded is no children in current relationship and less than 4 between you both with other partners.
Glad it was such a positive appointment Kirsty 

So many people have said to get the ovarian drilling as it helped their clomid so it's worry trying that again after.

Weight loss is so hard isn't it? I'm currently aiming to lose 2 stone too. I'm on the celebrity slim shake diet that you get in SuperDrugs, Lloyds pharmacy and lowlands pharmacy. So far, I'm 2 weeks in and lost 10lbs in the first week so it's working for me. I've bought a pedometer and started walking everywhere and then Jump on my mini trampoline to get me walking t least 10,000 steps a day which the NHS says is the best for healthy hearts. Defo stay in touch....we an help each other along

I know you can do it  reduce the carbs in the evening and drink more water and you will be surprised at how much better you feel


----------



## kirsty1982

yeah im hoping something will work soon.  i do feel so much better at the moment and im going back to the gym this week and really looking forward to going.

ive tried slimfast before, it worked kind of but nothing like that, maybe i should give that a try do u find its expensive?

i was told walking is ok but you need to get your heart rate up to a certain level where your in the fat burning zone otherwise its pointless.

im going to have a look at that celebrity slim online now see if i can afford it lol


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies, I thought I'd add my two pence worth with regards to weight loss because I managed to lose a lot of weight before they would treat me with clomid, after my miscarriage in september (clomid round 4) I was 16 stone 4 due to bloody clomid and of course my awful diet! with a bmi of 34 due to my height, after that I thought that's it The weight is coming off so I joined slimming world (not for everyone I know) but I wanted a diet which would increase my veg and fruit intake for the vitamins etc and reduce but not exclude the naughty bits, well in 8 weeks I went from 16,4 to 13,3 and during this time I had my first natural period, decided to give the clomid a go and I Overstimulated!! I went for my scan and there was multiple cysts n wot not, the consultant at my appointment said due to the weight loss I had changed my hormone levels and therefore at 22dpo I got my bfp, I am now 12 weeks and 4 days and just had my beautiful scan and I can't emphasise enough to loose that weight, I didn't o to any gyms I just had my dog and we would walk miles up and down hills for an hour a day and increased it as I could, at first I nearly died but I now am so glad I pushed and pushed to get that weight off, I now weigh 12.7 and obviously it's creeping up but my hormones and everything else seems to have levelled.  I know it's a struggle all too well, and I use to blame my pcos, or whatever I could but I snapped and now instead of blaming weight gain on something I turn those excuses into an extra 15 mins exercise!
I wish you all the luck in the world n I pray this bubba sticks but the whole blinking journey is a struggle! Lots of love and baby dust xx


----------



## starzle72

Hi everyone. I got a big fat  today on my opk so that’s good; hopefully the clomid is working again. Still totally terrified of getting pg and having another mc but I guess I now need to place my destiny in the hands of the gods! I can only do my best. Speak to you all soon x


----------



## starzle72

Hi again, I meant i got a big smiley face!!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls


Does anyone experience ache/pain on the left side of pubic bone either before on around a period is due

I'm a day late and neg preg test but have this pain at the left of my pubic bone, feels almost like someonehas kicked me and brused me xx


----------



## starzle72

what sort of test did you use flossey, the clearblue digital,ones are best but expensive!


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Does anyone experience ache/pain on the left side of pubic bone either before on around a period is due
> 
> I'm a day late and neg preg test but have this pain at the left of my pubic bone, feels almost like someonehas kicked me and brused me xx


Hey Flossie, I don't have any symptoms whatsoever but I am late (15DPO today) and had a negative on 14DPO, going to test Fri if AF hasn't turned up by then. Keep me posted! xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I used one step pregnancy strips there isn't much difference with the more expensive tests, majority of them test the same amount of hormones.

Good luck heavenly, starzle x


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Ladies, 

I thought I'd jump in here and join you and say hi.  I've been reading this thread but not every said hi as everyone knows each other! Silly girl!   

Hope you are all doing well.  I'm on day 1 of cycle 3 and crossing my fingers (not my legs that's for sure    ) that this month will be the one.. 
xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey Cas

Sending lots of love

I am now 2 days late, neg preg tests, have used so many difffernt tests, i also got this ache on my left vagina bone that is concerning me  alittle, wish af would hurry up already x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Welcome cas 

Morning flossey....hope all is well.
I'm still waiting on AF! Im CD35 and it's a no show. No point in taking a test as I had my cycle tracked twice a week and no dominant follicle grew so it's a waiting game and then il start round 5 of clomid but at 100mg and with metformin.
My birthday was yesterday and was kind of ruined with my sister sexing scan (she's having a girl) and my mate telling me she wa pregnant. She says he wasn't trying and isn't happy about being pregnant which make it worse. Subconsciously she must have wanted a baby to be having sex unprotected and although I'm happy that she has a chance to start a family with her new partner (of 4/5months) I'm also sad that it's not me. I can't believe how hard I have it yet my friends can drink and smoke and have babies. I've seen 18 people around me have children or fall pregnant in the 2 years I've been trying with my DP 
I now have no friends or family that aren't pregnant, just had a baby or started trying to conceive. 

I'm avoiding my sister and all my best mates as watching their bellies grow, the excitement they have and their new babies really upsets me.

My birthday prezzie from my youngest sister was her asking me tk be a birthing partner in July when she's due to give birth. I am happy and grateful so said yes but how il cope I really don't know. 


Oh I'm moaning now. Just been a difficult start to being 28


----------



## heavenly

Perfectlyflawed - I know, it is difficult isn't it.  I'm an oldie and running out of time!  Check sig.  Both my sisters have kids, so does my best friend, (my younger sis was 40 and my best friend was 42 when they had theirs).  I just want it to be MY time!!      Hugs to you.    


AFM, AF finally arrived this morning.  So Clomid has lengthened my cycle to 29 days.  I won't test til CD30 next cycle, which will be much better for my blood pressure!!!  Start taking Clomid again tomorrow!!

Love and   to all.  xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Perfectlyflawed

I feel awful hun, no energy, have this ache in my vagina and dont know what it is, clinic dont seem to care about it either.

Neg preg test this morning no sign of AF, 2 days late now.

is this normal?

I totally understand hun, i have a few friends who are due soon, one friend in particular is being very good about it and dont flaunt it in myface. i think your sister means well but maybe have a word with her and explain that as nice as it was to ask you, you dont feel you could be there for her in the way that she needs.

keep your chin up xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Heavonly

I have some hope that clomid has done the same to me and my af comes any day

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

hello all  its just a quickie.... do the side affects of clomid continue even after stopping the drugs?  I cant stop eating! didn't know if I were just being greedy or it could still be the clomid... Im in my peek OV time at the moment


Thank you x


----------



## Kelloggs

Well i am very crazy but i have booked Flordia... 127 days to go   lol!! I have re arranged my appointment for july and i seriously feel 100 times better. Taking the focus away for a bit and who knows i could get pregnant without the crazy drug. Sending everyone all the luck i can send  xxx


----------



## jenni01

Penni... 
I am def with you regarding the eating hun during a break! 
But the one thing I have learned through my Dr is that when the witch is due I alway's want steak!...she said that is my body wanting iron!...
So, so long as you don't go nut's hun! just eat what make's you happy!
Jen.x


----------



## heavenly

I hope you girls can stop me from freaking out.

Just got my first AF since taking Clomid.  It's really bad, really heavy bleeding, I threw up yesterday and today I feel dizzy and very tired.  Is this normal?

I have to start taking it again tonight.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Heavonly yes i guess that is normal

Although when i got my af from clomid it wasnt heavy and lasted only 5 days, have you called your clinic?


----------



## Buttercup79

flossey25 said:


> Hey Cas
> 
> Sending lots of love
> 
> I am now 2 days late, neg preg tests, have used so many difffernt tests, i also got this ache on my left vagina bone that is concerning me alittle, wish af would hurry up already x


Thanks Flossey! 
That ache sounds annoying. It's probably nothing, but make sure you go to the Dr if it persists! Hope your AF arrives soon. The waiting when you know its a BFN is really annoying as you just want to get started on the next cycle. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Welcome cas
> 
> Morning flossey....hope all is well.
> I'm still waiting on AF! Im CD35 and it's a no show. No point in taking a test as I had my cycle tracked twice a week and no dominant follicle grew so it's a waiting game and then il start round 5 of clomid but at 100mg and with metformin.
> My birthday was yesterday and was kind of ruined with my sister sexing scan (she's having a girl) and my mate telling me she wa pregnant. She says he wasn't trying and isn't happy about being pregnant which make it worse. Subconsciously she must have wanted a baby to be having sex unprotected and although I'm happy that she has a chance to start a family with her new partner (of 4/5months) I'm also sad that it's not me. I can't believe how hard I have it yet my friends can drink and smoke and have babies. I've seen 18 people around me have children or fall pregnant in the 2 years I've been trying with my DP
> I now have no friends or family that aren't pregnant, just had a baby or started trying to conceive.
> 
> I'm avoiding my sister and all my best mates as watching their bellies grow, the excitement they have and their new babies really upsets me.
> 
> My birthday prezzie from my youngest sister was her asking me tk be a birthing partner in July when she's due to give birth. I am happy and grateful so said yes but how il cope I really don't know.
> 
> Oh I'm moaning now. Just been a difficult start to being 28


Thanks Perfectlyflawed and belated Happy Birthday for Wednesday, I am sorry it wasn't quite the day you would have wanted. It is really hard being around so many people all the time that are either pregnant or with babies - I try not to avoid my friends but sometimes it gets a bit much. It's very brave of you to agree to being your sister's birthing partner. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

penni_pencil said:


> hello all  its just a quickie.... do the side affects of clomid continue even after stopping the drugs? I cant stop eating! didn't know if I were just being greedy or it could still be the clomid... Im in my peek OV time at the moment
> 
> Thank you x


Hey, I think the side effects can last even when you are not on your day 2-6 of taking them. I had hot sweats at night even after I have stopped taking the tablets. xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Cas

Well i should trust my body alot more, Af come today  but least i know im getting regular

xxx


sending everyone love


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Heavonly yes i guess that is normal
> 
> Although when i got my af from clomid it wasnt heavy and lasted only 5 days, have you called your clinic?


No, haven't called anyone. Haven't been sick today, just feel dizzy. Hopefully it will subside.

Sorry about AF, onwards and upwards to the next cycle hun.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

You need to call your clinic babe

xx


----------



## starzle72

Hey there - being sick is slightly alarming - im not sure it has anyhting to do with the clomid? Are you sure you dont have a bug or something?


----------



## heavenly

I was sick on CD1, haven't been sick the last couple of days.  Flow is light today, felt slightly dizzy on waking up but feel ok now.  No idea what it is.  Started second round of Clomid last night, should be OVing in or around Valentine's Day!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.  xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Afternoon girls

So AF arrived  yet 
At least I can start the 100mg of clomid tomorrow and metformin. Hope it works girls

Fingers crossed for me


----------



## starzle72

I'm just waiting to see now, no idea if ive struck lucky this month. I'll be surprised but trying to be hopeful xx


----------



## emmastar

Hi girls, can I just pop in here and ask a quick question, can't find the answer via google and you girlies are all v knowledgeable regarding all things clomid!  Basically I'm roughly day 9 on round 2 of clomid (have PCOS as some of you know) and I just felt a cyst burst.  I have no normal signs of ovulation except the bursting pain is the same, and would be a week earlier than expected so don't think its ovulation.  But just wondered if cysts are basically follicles would an egg be released when a cyst bursts too or is it different to a follicle bursting at ovulation?  Random que so don't worry if no one knows, but worth asking!


----------



## Hails

Hi all  

Well I haven't been on here in a while.... So sorry! I just needed a break in my head. A few weeks ago I had a total melt down  .... I came off clomid after 14 months and I had a really really bad withdrawal.. Depression, anxiety, spaced out, nerves and loads more. Was so tearful and had a really bad few weeks. I went and saw my gp... He put me on an anti depressants but I'm off them now. I'm seeing an infertility counsellor every two weeks to help me talk more openly! Clomid really isn't a good drug long term girls  

Well I'm feeling bit better.. Have a smile on my face... I have been having acupuncture for 9 weeks now. I'm off clomid and I don't take any periods at all.... Here comes the great news. I Ovulated on cd 14   loads of ewcm... And I'm ovulating on my own, I swear by acupuncture girls! I never in my life ovulated on my own and never on cd 14. I'm 4 dpo now.... I'm not getting my hope up as we have been having fun not bms   we did it when we wanted and it was such a difference... 

My symptoms so far

1dpo ovulating pain and ewcm
2dpo ovulating pain and more ewcm
3dpo feeling really good- increase in sex drive
4dpo (today) I am extremely tired, fell asleep on the sofa, so so hungry... Really wanted a bacon sandwich, I don't eat bacon very much at all... Had two of them   have an ache and mild cramps all day... Not like period cramps tho.

Hope you's are all well and doing good! Xxx


----------



## heavenly

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Afternoon girls
> 
> So AF arrived  yet
> At least I can start the 100mg of clomid tomorrow and metformin. Hope it works girls
> 
> Fingers crossed for me


FXd for you! xx

Starzle - keep us posted hun. 

Hails -  I am glad you are feeling better. I am only on Clomid for 4 cycles. I am on ADs, so I do understand about depression and anxiety. Glad you are seeing a counsellor and that being off Clomid and the ADs is working for you.

So happy for you re OVing!! Keep us posted! xx

AFM, I am a complete idiot. You know I had been feeling sick, dizzy and very tired? Thought it may be the Clomid, and it was scaring me. Well I discovered this morning I had been doubling up on my AD dose by mistake. I am on 20mg Citalopram and I had been taking 40mg!  The wrong dose of AD gives really bad side effects. So really pleased I got to the bottom of it, and really pleased it wasn't the Clomid! What a twunk....I should be OVing around Valentine's Day...hopefully!

Love to everyone. xx


----------



## Hails

hi heavenly

thanks very much for your kind words   love and support for you thru your treament and keep strong... Ads are had to take but they are worth it when you need them xx

praing you ovulate   xx

will keep you posted xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

I've been so worried about you, so glad you posted.

How are you feelng now? i do hope you get what you dreamed off, you truely deserve it babe! xxxx

I am on day 2 of 3rd cycle.3rd time lucky i'm hoping. I've ovulated both times, last progersterone blood test was 28.3. i am over the moon you ovulated babe, sooo pleased for you. is that your 1st time?
xxxx

Ps have missed you x


----------



## starzle72

Morning ladies.
Hails it's nice to hear from you, so glad you ov! Clomid not for evryone and we all know it should only be used short term  
I'm CD17 today, I tested positive for ov on CD11 and had bms almost every day for a few days afterwards. We do it when we feel like it to, bf feels major pressure when he feels he 'has to' perform and it isnt very enjoyable, for either. It's great that you are relaxing in to it Hails....
I started cramping yesterday and felt like my af was going to come, same today, on CD16-17??!!  Maybe it is or could be implantation pains.
I really hope it's not my af as i only had a bleed a couple of weeks ago!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lisymb

Hails.... 
im glad that the acupunture is working for you.  I had acupuncture for 4 months every two weeks prior to me starting my clomid. And the 3rd month in i ovulated naturally but missed the window typically with my DH working away!! It also really regulated my flow and reduced the pains i got from having annovulatory cycles (bleeding but no ov)! You really should stick with it and i would recommend it to anyone who hasnt tried it! Those needles definitely work some magic! 

Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you all for your BFP's....!

xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls

I am not having a good 3rd cycle of clomid, feeling soooooooooooo low and feel like giving up. cant stand this no more. my body is being taken over by tablets that are horrible

hope your all ok/

xx


----------



## Hails

Hi ya girls 

Flossey have missed you as well  
Feeling way better! Thank god. Back on the road to recovery. Thanks for your kind words and supporting words. Really helped me when I saw them.

Yip that's the first ever time I have ovulated! Crazy. Clomid made me ovulate but never worked for me. Can believe how acupuncture has changed everything. We had BMS on the high peak and low days lol. So it's up to nature now. Will b ok if it's my first naturally period as well. I stand a chance someday. 

Fantastic that you are ovulating doll  Keep at it and I pray you catch that egg lol xxx

Starzle- thanks for the kind words. Sounds very positive for you, let's hope it's implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed xx 

Lisybm- I love acupuncture.... Just wish I knew about it sooner. It really does work  

5 dpo - burning inside nose all day. Really annoying! Feel like I'm going to take a nose bleed.
Really bad skin break out... Went to bed with none woke up cover in spots  creamy cm still real tired 

Baby dust to you all xxxx

Ps missed you's all loads 
Def clomid not good long term. Hope you's don't need it much longer.


----------



## heavenly

starzle72 said:


> I started cramping yesterday and felt like my af was going to come, same today, on CD16-17??!! Maybe it is or could be implantation pains.
> I really hope it's not my af as i only had a bleed a couple of weeks ago!!
> Good luck everyone!


I am sure it's the Clomid, I had the same. xx

Flossie -  sorry you aren't feeling great at the mo. It is hard being on medication, we are all hoping it's worth it with Clomid! But it is supposed to be a short term thing, I am only trying Clomid for another 3 cycles. Hope you feel better soon. xx

Hails - glad you are feeling better, you sound so much more positive!!


----------



## Hails

Thanx heavenly
Flossey sweetie I understand how you feel.... They do take over your life and make you feel different and it's not nice...  big hug from me doll   if you can do something that makes you feel better. I enjoy walking and it clears my head. I also took rescue remedy to help pick me up on my low days on clomid. It really does work.  Xx I will pray for you to feel better xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

Just reading up on all I've missed the past few days and I'm hoping you're all feeling well.

I'm on CD3 now. Started the higher dose of 100mg of clomid along with metformin yesterday. This is clomid cycle 5 but they were all 50mg and didn't help me to grow a decent folly.

Hails, I'm thinking to stop clomid after this round. I just feel that if the 100mg doesn't work then it's time to try something elseand reading what you go through has made me feel more secure in what I've decided.
Clomid is a scary tablet isn't it?

Had another little freak out yesterday. I say freak out but really it's more emotional moment lol my DP thinks it's my period making things worse but I was so angry and upset with my sister (the one 2 years younger than me and not pregnant yet). I had a talk with her about how I feel alone and low because everyone of my family and friends are pregnant or just had a baby and yesterday she calls to say my cousin is pregnant with number 5 and that she's ttc.
Talk about insensitive.

How are you all coping? Wish I never felt that pang of jealousy whenever someone conceives


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails thanks for your kind words

Im so pleased for you, im getting regular af's now and have ovulated both times so hoping it works for me soon

I have to stay on this for as long as i can hanble it heavonly as i cant have ivf on nhs so clomid is my only chance really

xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi ladies,

sorry to just jump in but flossey why cant u have ivf on the nhs? i was under the impression i couldnt as my partner has kids from a previous relationship however this isnt the case anymore, was just wondering if this was why you cant?

hope your all well


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kirstie 

Yes that is the reason, differnt pct have different rules therefor in our pct area i cannot have ivf

glad you can tho hun 

xx


----------



## Hails

Prefectlyflawed - hi honz.... I'm sorry your going thru a hard time. I totally understand what your going through. I would say go off it and try something else doll. It's not a good drug, took over my life and I'm only feeling normal this week with being off it. I feel back to myself! There is a withdrawal off it if your on it a long time. Your sister has no idea what it feels like for you. No one will understand what your going through. A hug and some kind words aren't hard to give out. 


You do what feels right for you. If I was you go off it. I learnt the hard way. Have you tried acupuncture? I swear by it doll.


----------



## Buttercup79

Hails said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well I haven't been on here in a while.... So sorry! I just needed a break in my head. A few weeks ago I had a total melt down .... I came off clomid after 14 months and I had a really really bad withdrawal.. Depression, anxiety, spaced out, nerves and loads more. Was so tearful and had a really bad few weeks. I went and saw my gp... He put me on an anti depressants but I'm off them now. I'm seeing an infertility counsellor every two weeks to help me talk more openly! Clomid really isn't a good drug long term girls
> 
> Well I'm feeling bit better.. Have a smile on my face... I have been having acupuncture for 9 weeks now. I'm off clomid and I don't take any periods at all.... Here comes the great news. I Ovulated on cd 14  loads of ewcm... And I'm ovulating on my own, I swear by acupuncture girls! I never in my life ovulated on my own and never on cd 14. I'm 4 dpo now.... I'm not getting my hope up as we have been having fun not bms  we did it when we wanted and it was such a difference...
> 
> My symptoms so far
> 
> 1dpo ovulating pain and ewcm
> 2dpo ovulating pain and more ewcm
> 3dpo feeling really good- increase in sex drive
> 4dpo (today) I am extremely tired, fell asleep on the sofa, so so hungry... Really wanted a bacon sandwich, I don't eat bacon very much at all... Had two of them  have an ache and mild cramps all day... Not like period cramps tho.
> 
> Hope you's are all well and doing good! Xxx


Hi Hails, sorry to hear you have been having a rough time, but sounds like your body is responding to something - keep having fun BMS - that must be a good thing. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just reading up on all I've missed the past few days and I'm hoping you're all feeling well.
> 
> I'm on CD3 now. Started the higher dose of 100mg of clomid along with metformin yesterday. This is clomid cycle 5 but they were all 50mg and didn't help me to grow a decent folly.
> 
> Hails, I'm thinking to stop clomid after this round. I just feel that if the 100mg doesn't work then it's time to try something elseand reading what you go through has made me feel more secure in what I've decided.
> Clomid is a scary tablet isn't it?
> 
> Had another little freak out yesterday. I say freak out but really it's more emotional moment lol my DP thinks it's my period making things worse but I was so angry and upset with my sister (the one 2 years younger than me and not pregnant yet). I had a talk with her about how I feel alone and low because everyone of my family and friends are pregnant or just had a baby and yesterday she calls to say my cousin is pregnant with number 5 and that she's ttc.
> Talk about insensitive.
> 
> How are you all coping? Wish I never felt that pang of jealousy whenever someone conceives


Hey, sounds like you need a hug.  People can be very insensitive. But don't feel bad about having a pang of jealousy or having a good cry - it is perfectly normal. Just allow youself to have it rather than try to hide it or bottle it up. Better out that in. You will get there and just think, when you do, the magic that you will feel. it'll be well worth the wait. You'll get there xx


----------



## Hails

cas11 - thank you for your kind words    
i hope i give girls encouragement to never give up and keep trying for there little babies   

wee question girlies ?? im due my smear on friday    im on my 2ww and will be 9dpo..is it safe to have  smear on your 2ww?? xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

i'm not sure, maybe have a chat with who ever is doing it

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Had another little freak out yesterday. I say freak out but really it's more emotional moment lol my DP thinks it's my period making things worse but I was so angry and upset with my sister (the one 2 years younger than me and not pregnant yet). I had a talk with her about how I feel alone and low because everyone of my family and friends are pregnant or just had a baby and yesterday she calls to say my cousin is pregnant with number 5 and that she's ttc.
> Talk about insensitive.
> 
> How are you all coping? Wish I never felt that pang of jealousy whenever someone conceives


It's perfectly natural to feel like that. At my age, every friend I have has at least one child, so do both my sisters and my best friend had her daughter last year, she is 42. I was so happy for her and I am the baby's godmother, it's hard sometimes though!!


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Kirstie
> 
> Yes that is the reason, differnt pct have different rules therefor in our pct area i cannot have ivf
> 
> glad you can tho hun
> 
> xx


Have you looked at going private? I know it's expensive, we will be having a go at IVF, if the Clomid doesn't work, we don't really have the money and we don't have any relatives that could help out, so we are trying to save up what we can, and we will just have to try to beg, borrow, steal the rest! (not really steal....lol) But if it doesn't work out first time...I have no idea what we will do next!!


----------



## Buttercup79

Hails said:


> cas11 - thank you for your kind words
> i hope i give girls encouragement to never give up and keep trying for there little babies
> 
> wee question girlies ?? im due my smear on friday  im on my 2ww and will be 9dpo..is it safe to have smear on your 2ww?? xxx


Hi Hails,

I kept delaying my smear last year as I thought it might cause problems if you were pregnant. When I told the dr this, he said that it was fine to have when you are preganant and the most important thing is to have it. However, I would check with the nurse/ doctor anyway. I didn't have one in the end because I had a hysteroscophy (as part of my lap, dye and ovarian drilling) but I am due to have one in April. xx


----------



## starzle72

Morning ladies, hope you are all okay? I'm still cramping a bit but started to take paracetamol now as it was too painful.
Will probably do a pg test next friday if no af


----------



## greedy ginger

Hi Ladies

I hope someone might be able to help me figure out whats going on! I am on my third month of clomid - the first at 50mg didn't work, the second at 100mg I ovulated around day 21 and had a progesterone level over 100! But this month I am on day 25 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. My fertility monitor has been reading high since around day 16 but no peak. I also chart my temps which have been a bit all over the place. Can it happen that clomid will make you ovulate one month but not the next? I don't get any scans on the NHS. 

I have been really stressed lately - my dad died very suddenly a few weeks ago, do you think stress could be delaying ovualtion?


----------



## heavenly

greedy ginger said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope someone might be able to help me figure out whats going on! I am on my third month of clomid - the first at 50mg didn't work, the second at 100mg I ovulated around day 21 and had a progesterone level over 100! But this month I am on day 25 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. My fertility monitor has been reading high since around day 16 but no peak. I also chart my temps which have been a bit all over the place. Can it happen that clomid will make you ovulate one month but not the next? I don't get any scans on the NHS.
> 
> I have been really stressed lately - my dad died very suddenly a few weeks ago, do you think stress could be delaying ovualtion?


I am so sorry about your dad, really I am.  Of course that sort of stress will affect you. Big hugs to you. My mum died suddenly 4 years ago, it will take a while. 

I am on cycle 2 for Clomid, and had a scan last month and it did show that I ovulated. Why don't you get one done privately, mine cost £120, I was glad we paid for it, it put my mind at rest.


----------



## greedy ginger

Thanks Heavenly. It's been a really hard time and of course it doesn't help that the clomid makes me much more emotional and down anyway.

I may well ask if I can pay for a scan next month to see what is going on, otherwise I don't have an appointment to see anyone until April. Did you go to a seperate private clinic for your scan? If so were they alright with doing just the scan rather than having to have a consulation and things first?


----------



## Hails

Hi girls

6dpo today- very very tired today .... Really hungry   i have so much watery cm, loads of the stuff.

Cas11- thanks for the info doll... Will check with the nurse but I'm sure it will be ok to get it done. 
Greedy ginger- I am terribly sorry to hear about your daddy  really hard time for you, clomid doesn't help either   I hope you find peace and easy.


----------



## Buttercup79

greedy ginger said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope someone might be able to help me figure out whats going on! I am on my third month of clomid - the first at 50mg didn't work, the second at 100mg I ovulated around day 21 and had a progesterone level over 100! But this month I am on day 25 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. My fertility monitor has been reading high since around day 16 but no peak. I also chart my temps which have been a bit all over the place. Can it happen that clomid will make you ovulate one month but not the next? I don't get any scans on the NHS.
> 
> I have been really stressed lately - my dad died very suddenly a few weeks ago, do you think stress could be delaying ovualtion?


Sounds like you need much more than a big hug, but sending you some     I can only imagine how awful that is for you. Stress can affect your body in many ways so be


----------



## Buttercup79

Cas11 said:


> greedy ginger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope someone might be able to help me figure out whats going on! I am on my third month of clomid - the first at 50mg didn't work, the second at 100mg I ovulated around day 21 and had a progesterone level over 100! But this month I am on day 25 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. My fertility monitor has been reading high since around day 16 but no peak. I also chart my temps which have been a bit all over the place. Can it happen that clomid will make you ovulate one month but not the next? I don't get any scans on the NHS.
> 
> I have been really stressed lately - my dad died very suddenly a few weeks ago, do you think stress could be delaying ovualtion?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need much more than a big hug, but sending you some     I can only imagine how awful that is for you. Stress can affect your body in many ways so be
Click to expand...

.....gentle with yourself. All my love xx


----------



## heavenly

greedy ginger said:


> Thanks Heavenly. It's been a really hard time and of course it doesn't help that the clomid makes me much more emotional and down anyway.
> 
> I may well ask if I can pay for a scan next month to see what is going on, otherwise I don't have an appointment to see anyone until April. Did you go to a seperate private clinic for your scan? If so were they alright with doing just the scan rather than having to have a consulation and things first?


My GP was fairly useless with the whole TTC malarky, so we went to see a FS privately, I am not sure if you can have a scan without a consultation, best to ring up, we had a couple of chats with him, then he put me on Clomid and told me to come in for a scan on the first cycle.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Evening girls

so day 3 on clomid, my god it sucks 

love to you all xxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

greedy ginger said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope someone might be able to help me figure out whats going on! I am on my third month of clomid - the first at 50mg didn't work, the second at 100mg I ovulated around day 21 and had a progesterone level over 100! But this month I am on day 25 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. My fertility monitor has been reading high since around day 16 but no peak. I also chart my temps which have been a bit all over the place. Can it happen that clomid will make you ovulate one month but not the next? I don't get any scans on the NHS.
> 
> I have been really stressed lately - my dad died very suddenly a few weeks ago, do you think stress could be delaying ovualtion?
> 
> Good morning
> I just wanted to say that clomid can work some months and not others. I was on 50mg and the first month worked and I ovulated on cd14 but the following four months never worked. I booked an appointment on the 3rd month and saw a consultant and I kicked up a fuss about how irresponsible it is to give clomid under the NHs and then say that they can't do a scan as there are risks of overstimulation and other issues caused by clomid. I explained that by cd28 I still had not received my ovulation peak and they booked me to come in for a scan the following month which showed it's not working and had not worked for 3 previous cycles.
> 
> Have a moan. Take some print outs of the clomid guidelines you find on the net which show that scans should always be considered with clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> I'm CD5 and on my 4th day of 100mg clomid and haven't had no hot flushes yet.
> Tell you something though....another friend annouced her pregnancy yesterday. I wasn't joking when I said everyone's pregnant around me was I lol that's 3 people in 7 days


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Evening girls
> 
> so day 3 on clomid, my god it sucks
> 
> love to you all xxxx


Sorry you are not feeling well. xx

I have just finished my second load of tablets, I have been fortunate not to have any side effects but I do know what side effects are like, with other medication I have been on.

If you don't feel like it's worth it hun, why don't you explore some other options?


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Oh 
My last message went crazy lol it mixed up the quote with what I wrote lol


----------



## Hails

Afternoon ladies   

Hope you's are all well today... Big hugs and prays for all who is having a bad day of just finding it hard   

I'm 7 dpo.... Loads of ceamy cm today, cramps on and off in my lower back... Really oily skin   
Feeling tired on and off still... Terrible nightmares last nite   weird dreaming.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

fingersw crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Hails

Hiya flossey thank doll... I been feeling really sick this afternoon...   I can't go to my zumba tonight not feeling to good. Maybe just an off day. Don't want to read to much into the dpo thing...  

Xx


----------



## starzle72

Hails. you're having some pretty good symptoms there! I had crazy dreams almost every night when I was pg! Sickness could potentially be a good sign...everything crossed for you!


----------



## starzle72

Think I'm CD20 today, thats 9 days PO. The cramping has eased off abit and just really hungry alot.
I'm hoping and praying! If it doesnt happen this month thats okay....


----------



## Hails

Hi strazle

Fingers crossed anyway  

8 dpo ... Few cramps.. Itchy skin

Due smear tomorrow   hope they can do it xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hails said:


> Hi strazle
> 
> Fingers crossed anyway
> 
> 8 dpo ... Few cramps.. Itchy skin
> 
> Due smear tomorrow  hope they can do it xx


Good luck with the smear Hails. 
xx


----------



## Hails

Hiya girls

They wouldn't do my smear...   all worked up for nothing   ah well

9dpo so many cramps feeling like Af will come today. My skin has turned so oily and breaking out really bad on face. Temps still high 36.8 just a waiting game. X


----------



## starzle72

That temp is pretty high Hails!! another good sign...


----------



## starzle72

I'm off to get my day 21 bloods done now....speak later....


----------



## Hails

Thanks starzle hope you get good result xxx


----------



## starzle72

We're cycling the same time Hails. Everything crossed for us both


----------



## Hails

oh great starzle   keep me updated how your getting on xx


----------



## starzle72

and you


----------



## Kelloggs

i know i'm having a break from TTC but i'm getting fed up, i'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid and on cd 38 and no period. Done preg test and its a negative. So much for the clomid making my cycles shorter  Just wanna get my period and relax for a few months, i get fed up of waiting for it and letting my hopes build up. Hope this makes sense x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls 

Sorry I've not posted in a while, I've been poorly with an agressive bug 

How is everyone?

Any news hails?

Kellogs, I know how frustrating waiting can be, it's made me regular for 3 cycles but maybe you need more clomid to be in your system to make your cycles shorted and regular 

Xxx


----------



## Hails

Hiya flossey 

Well I'm 11dpo and god Im having really bad pain... It's like really bad wind but with period ache through it   actually cried with it... My temps was 36.8 this morning xx really hungry still xx eating loads

How you doll xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

Is that not good signs?? must be hard waiting.

I'm ok. been struggling a lot lately but i go on holiday on Tues so got something to look forward too.

finished 3rd cycle of clomid, and it was a right ***** this time round. need to contact my clinic to see what happens next. altho i may get pregnant this time round but i doubt it,. ive been soo poorly with a bug that i havent been able to have bms, i wont be testing for ovulation this time as ill be on holiday and i want to forget about everything including TTC

xx


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey 

Not sure if good or bad. Been really I'll all day stomach so upset and pain not good. I had to take pain killers I don't like to with 2ww, had no choice! My skin really oily and badly broken out. On sofa with big warm fire in front of me now. Could sleep lol 

Sorry you ain't been well doll   u b glad of ur break. Totally forget everything and enjoy yourself xx got my fingers crossed anyway xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Awww hails 

Hope you feel ok soon xxxx lots of love


----------



## starzle72

Hey ladies; you're all very quiet??! How are we all today?
Day 24 today. Pretty sure I havent conceived this month as no symptoms. Oh well...


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

CD10 for me. I've completed the 100mg of clomid days 2-6 but don't feel confident that it's worked to be honest. My last three cycles have been 36-39 days long but scans last cycle showed no follicle grew  not sure what that even means for me.

I haven't had any hot flushes on this does of clomid which I usually got when the clomid did work. I've also taken 500mg of metformin for 7 days and now moved onto 1000mg a day so maybe thats help with side effects of clomid. I have a scan on wednesday to see if it's working so have your fingers crossed.
Tell you something, the metformin has defo given me more energy and stopped the 'shakes' I would get 3 hours after a meal so it's doing something for my PCOS isn't it  wonder how I get it to be prescribed continuously and not just whilst taking clomid? I've only been given this one months supply of metformin

Ladies, this might be tmi but my bleeding during tOTM was a bit erratic this month. Bleeding stopped by CD4 which is normal but then I had a day of bright red blood on cD6 and CD8/9 I've been leaking really dark brown discharge which I guess is old blood? It was quite thick but is really watery and brown today. Is this normal? It's definitely making it hard to know if I'm ovulating if I can't see my cm properly


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone


Not posted for a few weeks. Sadly my Af has just arrived on my 6th cycle of clomid so back to the fertility. Clinic for me  lOoks like I will be going for IVF x


----------



## Hails

Hiya girls  

Well I'm 13dpo and last few days have been feeling sick... (.)(.) feeling heavy and few sharp pain going through them... Have Af mild cramps on and off few days ago but nothing today. Af was due today as my luteal length is 11-13 days. Not getting my hopes up and will be ok if it's another neg because I'm taking my period and ovulating cd14 now (due to acupuncture)   

Nutty nat- sorry clomid hasn't worked for you... It didn't work for me either doll.. Have you tired acupuncture? I swear by it! This is the first time in 8 years I ovulated on my own.. Will take period if not preg in few days. It's worth a try.  

Heading out tonight as we are engaged a year today...   valentines day tomorrow looking forward to a nice cooked meal and presents   ... Hope your dp or dh treats you's all! 

Xx fingers crossed for the ladies in 2ww xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hails, do a test, do a test!!


----------



## Hails

im a big chicken    i going to wait a few more days lol....   the witch might show yet  

how you been xx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
Can i join you lovely ladies please i had appointment today and been given 6 month supply of clomid!! just waiting foor af now (10 days late  ) this is my first time with clomid been ttc for 15 years   so any advice hints or tips would be greatfully recieved
Thanks in advance 
rhi xx


----------



## starzle72

I'm ok. CD25, no pg symptoms whatsoever, or signs af is coming. I think my cycles are still messed up. 
When it does finally come and do 3rd round clomid i am being follicle and uterus scanned.
I'm pleased about this as I dont think my lining has been right since my mc and erpc


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi Ladies

I was hoping to join you. I have just been prescribed 50mg clomid after discovering I am not ovulating so am now waiting for af so I can start. Feel a little apprehensive but excited as well. I have done a bit of reading about side effects etc - am I right to take it in the evening so as to hopefully sleep though the majority side effects?

Anyway, hope to get to know you all a bit over the coming months. You can a see a little about me from the signature.

Lou x

ps... Hails I think you should do a test


----------



## Hails

Hi girls.... Welcome to crazy clomid... I'm off it but got loads of experience taking the drug... Everyone is so different on it... Symptoms are times challenging in your everyday life... Bare with it tho.. It didn't work for me   

14dpo woke feeling sick during night... But got the period cramps 2day   feel it's coming. Weird but got heart palpitations on and off last two days... Temp was 36.9 this morning 

Few more days to wait  
X


----------



## rhi81

hi Louplou_22 im just starting to well when af decides to show already 10 days late   very nervous but heres   it works for both of us.
Hope everyone having a good day   to all 
rhi xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing ok? As for me I'm just still patiently (yeah right!  ) waiting for the all clear to start clomid again after my op. We are ttc naturally this month but not holding out much hope. Never thought I'd be so eager to take it given how rotten it makes me feel! 

Big hugs and lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## starzle72

Hi ladies. 
I got my day 21 bloods back - 94.1. Really surprised as am feeling so unfertile at the moment!!


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi starzle..... thats great news!! Was just wondering what was your 21day blood result before clomid?

Are you on 50mg?

i am on day 22 of my first round of clomid dont feel any different and i dont think i have had any side effects?? before clomid my 21day bloods were 2. so i will find out next week what they were this month!


----------



## Hails

Hello girls.... Well 15dpo and guess what   I am bloody pregnant woohoo...... I am in totally shock girls.. 3years of trying and I conceive naturally   xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO Hails that is absolutely fantastic news! Well done you x x x


----------



## Hails

thank you so much.... I have acupuncture to thank for it all....   so excited   everything goes ok xxx


----------



## Hails

Girls there is light at the end of that dark tunnel...


----------



## starzle72

I bloody new it!! The sickness and tiredness gave it away!! Whoopee!!


----------



## Hails

should have listened to you   thanx doll... Still very crampy tho... Heading to gp first thing xx


----------



## starzle72

Cramps can be normal but not always so keep a close eye on them. I cramped for the whole 9 weeks when i was pg. 
Do go to the doctors if you are unsure and you can ask for a scan at 6 weeks if you are experiencing problems i.e. cramps/bleeding etc...
Try and take it easy. Well done you


----------



## Hails

Thanks doll. I will do... Will put my feet up now xx fingers crossed   Xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hails said:


> Hello girls.... Well 15dpo and guess what  I am bloody pregnant woohoo...... I am in totally shock girls.. 3years of trying and I conceive naturally  xxxx


Whoop Whooop - That's bloody brilliant news- very very many congratulations! you must be over the moon. It is so good to hear some positive news. Look after yourself and try to relax.

  

xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Congrats hails

Fantastic news.

Don't want to bring all the positive vibes down but I've had a crappy day :-( as you know I've been put on 100mg clomid daily with metformin and the scan to check if it has worked this cycle was today and showed no dominant follicle. They're going to check again on Monday but seeing as I'm CD12 today and all follicles are below 10mm, they say clomid jut isn't working.


Looks like ivf is my only option


----------



## heavenly

Hails said:


> Hello girls.... Well 15dpo and guess what  I am bloody pregnant woohoo...... I am in totally shock girls.. 3years of trying and I conceive naturally  xxxx


What fantastic news!!!! Look after yourself!!!


----------



## heavenly

Perfectlyflawed said:


> Don't want to bring all the positive vibes down but I've had a crappy day :-( as you know I've been put on 100mg clomid daily with metformin and the scan to check if it has worked this cycle was today and showed no dominant follicle. They're going to check again on Monday but seeing as I'm CD12 today and all follicles are below 10mm, they say clomid jut isn't working.
> 
> 
> Looks like ivf is my only option


Hey you.  I am so sorry, I have only 2 cycles left on Clomid, I am ovulating on it, but if I don't get pregnant, then we will be looking at IVF this year. It is difficult, I know. But we will get through this!!


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
can i ask a silly question im new to all this!! when i start taking my clomid (if af would hurry up and arrive   ) should i take both tablets together? im on 50mg twice a day but nowhere does it say when to take them again sorry if sounds silly  
 to all 
rhi xx


----------



## shelbel

Big congrats hails - so so pleased for you cause it sounds like you've had a really hard time. I'm hoping I'll follow in your footsteps and conceive naturally! I'm cd 12 and just had the darkest and sharpest positive on an opk that I've ever had ( only ever had really faint lines before) so you can guess what we will be upto for the next few days! Lol 

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Rhi

when i was on 100mg Clomid, i took both tablets at once. Check with your fertility specialist if unsure

Halis - congrats my dear, wonderful news

for all you other ladies out there - don't worry if you have a bad day, week or month.  Clomid and tamoxifen do horrendous things to your hormones, i was like a crazy woman.  Hang on in there and if it doesn't work for you don't despair.  Halis's news is a wonderful boost and brings everyone hope.  I moved onto IUI and caught the first time and now 29 and a half weeks.  All of the treatment is part of the tic journey, just remember its a marathon not a sprint

xxxx


----------



## Hails

Hi everyone ...... Thanks for your kind words.... I'm very excited  

I want to wish you's all luck girls... It's a hard road but never ever give up... I never in my life thought this would ever happen to me and it has!!! Keep positive and TRY acupuncture  xx


----------



## emmastar

Hi,

Hails I've been following this thread for a while and just seen your news, wanted to say a huge congratulations, it sounds like its been a long and tough journey but its so so amazing that you're pregnant, really hope everything goes well for you  

I'm on round 2 of clomid and the OPK's turned postitive yesterday, in lots of pain which is encouraging too so here's hoping.....


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi All

Hails - WOOHOOO!! Massive congratulations to you. Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy     

Perfectlyflawed - sorry you are having a rubbish time of it. Big    x

Rhi - hope AF hurries up for you so you can get on with taking the clomid. I have got just over a week before mine is due so still some time to wait yet   

Hello to everyone else   

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Hails said:


> Hi everyone ...... Thanks for your kind words.... I'm very excited
> 
> I want to wish you's all luck girls... It's a hard road but never ever give up... I never in my life thought this would ever happen to me and it has!!! Keep positive and TRY acupuncture  xx


I am so happy for you!! 

Re acupuncture, there is a lady near me that does fertility acupuncture and it's only £30 per session which I think is pretty reasonable so I am going to give it a go!

Well, 2nd cycle of Clomid, OV'd again on CD13 so that is good news it is working!!! I am 1DPO now and am NOT going to symptom spot, I did that last month and it drove me nuts!!!

Love to you all. xxx


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one for Hails, congratulations hunny, thats fantastic news   xx


----------



## Hails

Uh girls thank you so much for your lovely congratulations xxxx I really appreciate them and I'm very grateful... I'm 4weeks 2day... My symptoms - lower back pain that's it... I thought there would have been more lol. Never give up and stay strong girls... My prayers are with you's all girls.... I'm still getting acupuncture to help me in my first 3months xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

KeznRick is new and didn't know where to start - have reassured her you are all lovelyyyyy!



KeznRick said:


> Hi,
> This is my first cycle on clomid, i had my last tablet yest...i took the tablets on day 2-6...i have had symptoms like hot sweats :-(, bloating, feeling very emotional, losing my appetite. what days should you ovulate after taking the tablets...i have got some ovulation kits and have to go for my bloods done on day 21.....i am on the tablets as i have PSCO and don't ovulate...i have had many bloods done to check to see if i ovulate as i have bleeds, i went 10 months without a period and this led to the diagnosis and then after 12 months i had a bleed for 3 months then had no bleeds for ages and then had them for 6 months and was due to have a period the day u was at the gyni and got the tablets and guess wot didn't have a period so did a test and had provera, after a week of stopping the tablets i had a period and then had started the tablets....i have had xray done of the tubes and he says they are both open and everything is fine, i also had a probe scan to check my womb and ovaries further and he said that is all OK to start the tablet...i have started on 50mg...he says he thinks i will be pregnant within 6 months as there is nothing else up just that i don't ovulate....would just like to hear other peoples stories and wonder if any one had the same problems as me and if they has been a success...
> Thank you


Happy chatting, love Krissi xx

PS      Congrats Hails


----------



## Lisymb

Hails....
Totally amazing news!! Im soo pleased for you!! I told you how wonderful Accupunture was!! Its crazy what a few needles can do huh??
I wish you every luck and happiness... take it easy and try not to stress!
Will you get an early scan from your clinic!
I have mine tomoz.....8 weeks +2..... im very scared!! xxx


----------



## Hails

hiya lisymb 

yip you were right about acupuncture, its amazing    Im 4weeks +2....just been to docs today so everythings confirmed.....im currently with a clinic in belfast......i conceived naturally so not sure if they will do an early scan but plan to ring them soon to discuss.

how have your symptoms been? i have alot of lower back pain.....pain in right side......feeling pretty nervous....so different from what i imagined.....just hope it sinks in soon ...were you the same?  xx


----------



## Lisymb

I felt sick from the first day i found out, not sure if it was nerves though or symptoms lol! Then my nausea came and went alot, sometimes id feel awful and other days nothing at all.  Ive had really bad acne and greasey hair aswell as random cramping.  The cramps used to worry me at first but i got used to them and realised it was everything just settling in! My worst problem is my nerves.... i feel soo lucky to be in theis position that i feel something is bound to go wrong, so im having trouble sleeping because of that!Will hopefully feel much better once today is out of the way!
You defnitely should contact your clinic. Even though you werent strictly taking the clomid i think they should help you as i heard that clomid can stay in your system for a few months after so you might still have over produced! Wortha  try i guess, if not there are lots of private clinics who will scan from 6 weeks if thats something you wanted too!
Let me know how you get on hun xxx


----------



## Lisymb

well i had my scan....
baby meassuring small and no heartbeat detected! Have to go back in 10 days to confirm whether i have lost it or whether its a case of it just not developing as quickly as it should......Absolutely gutted! Might be back on this thread sooner than i thought! 
x


----------



## Hails

uh lisymb I'm terribly sorry to hear that. I so hope they find a little heartbeat in 10days. Your wee head must be all over the place doll.... I will say a prayer for you and your baby x
I'm totally lost for works.... It's such a scary time. Xxx


----------



## kizzi79

So so sorry to see your news Lisymb - really hope the next scan brings better news   

Krissi xx


----------



## heavenly

Lisymb - keeping everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## penni_pencil

Lisymb - Im so sorry you had to just go through that and I am too keeping everything crossed for a little HB to be seen in 10 days x x x Keep strong honey x x x[/size]


----------



## Lisymb

thanks for all your kind words
Im obviously thinking the worst and as every moment passes im convincing myself that my symptoms are dissapearing!


----------



## starzle72

Hi ladies. Hails - I too felt sick before I even knew i was pg and exhausted.

Lisymb, sorry to hear that, I'll say a little prayer for you and hope that the next scan brings good news x

Me, I am CD2 and 3rd round of clomid. Af came yesterday after 25 day cycle but its STILL not right, not heavy but really painful. So i dont think my body is right yet. Having follie and uterus scan on wed so im hoping that will shed some light as to what is going on. The lining of my womb must be very thin because the two periods ive had since sept and my mc have been pathetic but really painful. It's so annoying not knowing what is going on!!


----------



## HelenG87

Hello, I'm new to this but here goes... We already have a little boy who is 2 years old. He was conceived naturally and I had a very straightforward pregnancy, labour and birth. We wanted a small age gap so started trying in September 2010 and I'm still not pregnant.   
Dr referred me to fertility clinic, pct was fine, dh sperm count was perfect but i dont ovulate. They put me on 50mg clomid and the first month was fine, I had mid cycle scan and had ovulated on my own which meant I hada textbook 28 day cycle. Month 2 I had to have a hcg injection, my mp was 2 days late but again that is apparently normal. Month 3 I didnt need to have an injection again but my mp never arrived. When my mp was 3 weeks late the clinic gave me provera to take... Still didn't get my mp. Then they gave me a scan to check for cysts but there was nothing abnormal so they prescribed me provera again with HRTto take at the same time and I finally got a mp. Then they upped my dose of clomid to 100mg which I took this cycle. I went for a scan on cd12 but my follicles weren't quite big enough for hcg injection so had to return on cd14 and that scan showed I had already ovulated alone so no injection was needed. My problem now is my mp is 3 days late (it's cd31) and I think I've had some symptoms of pregnancy but then I think I'm talking myself into having them. I'm really scared to take a pregnancy test after what happened on my last clomid month and period. I really want to be pregnant but don't know if I can face more negative tests. Have any of you been in this situation? Please help me!


----------



## Buttercup79

Lisymb said:


> well i had my scan....
> baby meassuring small and no heartbeat detected! Have to go back in 10 days to confirm whether i have lost it or whether its a case of it just not developing as quickly as it should......Absolutely gutted! Might be back on this thread sooner than i thought!
> x


Lisymb. Really sorry to hear your news, but keeping my fingers crossed for you that the news is better in 10 days time. Big hugs 

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

HelenG87 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this but here goes... We already have a little boy who is 2 years old. He was conceived naturally and I had a very straightforward pregnancy, labour and birth. We wanted a small age gap so started trying in September 2010 and I'm still not pregnant.
> Dr referred me to fertility clinic, pct was fine, dh sperm count was perfect but i dont ovulate. They put me on 50mg clomid and the first month was fine, I had mid cycle scan and had ovulated on my own which meant I hada textbook 28 day cycle. Month 2 I had to have a hcg injection, my mp was 2 days late but again that is apparently normal. Month 3 I didnt need to have an injection again but my mp never arrived. When my mp was 3 weeks late the clinic gave me provera to take... Still didn't get my mp. Then they gave me a scan to check for cysts but there was nothing abnormal so they prescribed me provera again with HRTto take at the same time and I finally got a mp. Then they upped my dose of clomid to 100mg which I took this cycle. I went for a scan on cd12 but my follicles weren't quite big enough for hcg injection so had to return on cd14 and that scan showed I had already ovulated alone so no injection was needed. My problem now is my mp is 3 days late (it's cd31) and I think I've had some symptoms of pregnancy but then I think I'm talking myself into having them. I'm really scared to take a pregnancy test after what happened on my last clomid month and period. I really want to be pregnant but don't know if I can face more negative tests. Have any of you been in this situation? Please help me!


Hey, I am not sure I can help. As I am sure all of us do, I find it do difficult seeing another BFN, but each month I end up testing earlier that my AF is due, as I start finding new symptoms and then start hoping that this month it might be the month, so I take the test to break me down gently, otherwise I would have any additional few days of hope that would just be dashed more severely at the first sign of AF, as it is the start of AF that I think I find more heartbreaking than a negative test. A negative test, dampens the hope (although never diminishes it totally as you never know until AF arrives), but puts me in a more realistic mood until AF arrives, when it is not so surprising. If I was late (I assume by MP you mean AF?) I would probably test and get it out the way, but it is difficult to advise someone else as we are all different in the way we handle the pain of anotehr BFN.

Really hope that it is positive news for you.

xx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
was wondering if anyone can help im due to start clomid 100mg on my next cycle only thing is af wont show up   i always have irregular cycles but not usually this long   im not sure if its because im stressing so much wanting af to come   will the dr give me something to make me bleed or should i just wait it out? af was due 8 th feb.
hope everyone is ok 
 to all 
rhi xx


----------



## Hails

Hi all... Ok I did a clear blue digital test as I think I'm further on... And yip it showed I'm future than 5 weeks...my doc has 4 weeks.. I think I'm 7 weeks.. My last bleed on 17th lasted 1day and was light brown discharge... I ovulated on 1st jan that month...

Anyone think so? Xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Afternoon ladies

So, after bring on 1000mg of metformin and 100mg of clomid this month, my fifth cycle of clomid had shoe to have failed again  I'm still not growing any follicles on cd17 so it's the end of the clomid journey for me 

They did say the usual next step is iui but as my DP has a low sperm count due to his retrograde ejaculation (where the sperm backs into the bladder and doesn't always come out) they plced me on the ivf waiting list so that my next step.

I'm obviously disappointed as I'm left feeling unladylike but what can I do? My body just refuses to produce the follicles although theres loads off eggs there

Il keep peeping in on you all but after 6 months visiting this forum, il have to retire unsuccessful

Good luck all
Xxxxx


----------



## jenna201

Hails hunny i wouldnt pay too much attention to the clearblue digital tests as some are more sensitive than others.I showed 3+ the day i had my hcg tested and it was 906 instead of the 2000+ stated on the net for that result.I had a scan the day after and i was only 4 weeks and 6 days. It is very positive that your hcg is clearly increasing with the 3+ result.I would just wait for your scan as thats how they willl date your pregnancy.very happy for you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Hails

Jenna- hi thanx for your reply... I have a feeling I'm further on but can't tell for sure until scan,.. Its hard waiting lol but waited this long to conceive lol.. Hoping all goes well xx


----------



## heavenly

PerfectlyFlawed -      So sorry Clomid didn't work for you, but you are embarking on a new journey now.  We have Hails who got preggers when she came off Clomid and you have the choice of IVF etc...which of course, works for lots of ladies.  So I don't want you losing hope and make sure you still keep in touch!  xx


Went to have a consult with an acupuncturist yesterday, lovely lady.  Has had a lot of success dealing with fertility problems.  I am to provide a week's food diary and cycle info.  Will be seeing her once a week for 6 weeks then once a month after that.  She is pleased with my FSH but  wants me to get my AMH done so am getting that done next week.  If the Clomid doesn't help me get pregnant, she said she will help me through whatever next stage I decide to do...IUI, IVF etc.  We will take it one step at a time.    I am really looking forward to  going, I am feeling proactive.


----------



## shelbel

Hi all, hope you are all doing well. I've been back to my consultant today and am allowed to go back on the clomid after the op! he's also upped my dose to 100mg which I'm a bit apprehensive about but the 50mg just isn't giving me the progesterone results he wants to see. Has anyone found the side effects are a lot worse on the stronger dose? Xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Still no af was due 8th feb really want to get started on my clomid does anyone know if dr will give me something to make me bleed or am i better to wait it out? af can be late but not usually this late gettin really stressed now    
 to all
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi81

Yes if you read a long period with no af then they will give you provera which you take for 7 days and your af will come from 3-7 days after your last pill

x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi Ladies

Rhi81 - hope AF turns up soon for you or that your doctor will give you something to bring it on   

Perfectly flawed -     for you. Sorry that clomid hasn't worked. Good luck with your next steps x

Hails - hope you are keeping well x

AFM - AF has arrived today, totally out of the blue as its quite early so I will be starting 50mg Clomid tomorrow. I do feel nervous about taking it but just hope it works. Do any of you ladies still use the CBFM whilst on clomid? I thought I had read that it won't be accurate if on clomid.

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing well.

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Louplou_22 said:


> AFM - AF has arrived today, totally out of the blue as its quite early so I will be starting 50mg Clomid tomorrow. I do feel nervous about taking it but just hope it works. Do any of you ladies still use the CBFM whilst on clomid? I thought I had read that it won't be accurate if on clomid.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Lou x


I still use the CBFM. I am on 50mg Clomid, I peaked on CD13 & 14 last cycle and the same this cycle, and I definitely OVd so it isn't always inaccurate.


----------



## Hails

Hi girls 

I'm doing good... Thanx for asking...
Heavenly how far you into your cycle ?

Cbfm didn't work when I was on clomid but worked 1st month I was off it xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails 

So pleased for you, your sucess gives me hope

I'm waiting for clinic to call me tomorrow. i'm going to demand tests. i've had 3 cycles of clomid while ive ovulated each time i need to check why im not pregnant as ive only had scans and need more tests

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Hails - I am 8DPO, and am ignoring any tweak and twinge, I got them last month, so don't want to do my brain in again.    Won't be testing til I am a day late or chucking my guts up everywhere.    

How are you hun?    

flossey25 - keep us posted hun.  xx

I have just ordered some DHEA, read about it on the Supplements Board on here, flippin 'eck, I will need to take a second mortgage soon!  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls

An update on my tx, spoke to clinic today and i have been booked in to see the consultant for 12th march. i will more than likely have to have surgery. 

There finally taking me seriously, i will also have ovairan driling too if its need to be done

really scared but hopeful

x


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> An update on my tx, spoke to clinic today and i have been booked in to see the consultant for 12th march. i will more than likely have to have surgery.
> 
> There finally taking me seriously, i will also have ovairan driling too if its need to be done
> 
> really scared but hopeful
> 
> x


Glad things are moving for you!  x


----------



## Hails

hi all  

pregnancy hormones are very annoying  ... mood swings... don't like things near my feet... feeling low and worried... us girls don't get a break lol .... sorry to moan.. shouldn't be  

heavenly... fingers crossed.. 2 days late and i got a bfp... i had gas, spots and was real tired thats it..   there's always hope...  

flossey- glad they have got there finger out of there A..   great your getting somewhere now... they say you can get pregnant after the drilling..   deep breaths before it... it will be over for you soon doll...


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails 

You deserve a break so it's only right to have a little moan hope it eases soon 

I still have till 3rd march for a bfp or bfn so maybe I'm lucky but I can feel af coming, my ovaries have been painful since last Friday 

Have a good day girls xxxx


----------



## emmastar

Hi girls,

Having a loopy clomid day....I'm 9 dpo on cycle 2 of clomid (miscarried after getting pregnant 1st cycle).  During my first cycle my 'day 21' progesterone test was 108, this cycle's has come back as 46, much lower.  I'm feeling quite disheartened by it all and worried I'm out this month as I don't feel the same as I did the 1st time round.  The 1st time I KNEW I'd ovulated, felt it really strongly, and didn't feel like that at all this time.  I'm worried I won't respond as well to clomid anymore or that I'm becoming tolerant to it or something....  Have any of you responded so differently to different cycles?  I'm just on 50mg.  Could use some encouragement today!  Thanks


----------



## shelbel

Hi peppy

I'd be really pleased with 46, I've never managed more than 29. My consultant says anything over 30 is classed as ovulation and he'd be really pleased with so don't give up hope xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Peppy

I just wanted to say that 15 is a level where they confirm ovulation. i know this is my 1st progesterone test was that and my consultant confirmed that i had ovulated just. my next one was 28.3. any lower than 15 is classed as non ovulation but alot of women are lower and are in fact pregnant so it can happen even if its lower but medically they will class it as non ovulation but anything over 15 is ovulation

xx


----------



## emmastar

Thanks girls   Was just confused as I felt myself ovulate the first time but not this time, but thats reassuring x


----------



## Jennyren

Hi - sorry to moan. 

Today is a rock bottom day for me. Even the acupuncture I just had has not helped. 

On 4th cycle of clomid and today 12dpo temp has started to drop. Just like every other cycle so I know AF is coming. 

I just feel so totally broken as a woman, I really thought Clomid was the answer to our prayers but it's looking like that is not the case. A life without the joy of children would break me, I don't think I would have the strength to cope with that. I'll probably get a divorce so my DH can find someone who will be able to give him what I can't (he wants it so much), I'll turn to alcohol and end up having 10 cats. I know there are other options like adoption but it's not the same, I want the experience of pregnancy so much and the bond that it forms with you and your DH.

I know I'm feeling sorry for myself, but this is just getting harder and every failed round of clomid makes me feel more more like my dreams are slipping through my fingers.

I'm not a career driven woman all I ever wanted since I was little was to be wife and mother and to make a home. I don't ask for much, such a simple dream but no, not for me it seems.


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh jenny, I totally understand where you are coming from, its so hard living day to day, treatment to treatment with it failing, but.... you're not at the end yet!  Keep going....please....it looks like the 100mg is bringing your cycle to a more regulated length, which means there is more hope!  have you had any bloods done on day 21 to check your levels? if not, go back to your drs and ask for it, you should have it on clomid.


if clomid doesn't work, there are other options   OI - ovulation induction is a good one, more potent drugs to make you ovulate, with scans to check and drugs to release the eggs.....better timed BMS aswell! 


Dont give up hope, it can happen, it took me 5.5years of trying with 2 miscarriages to get there... the road was a long and rocky one, but all worth it in the end 


Please please keep going, the strength to continue seems to come from somewhere to help you along your road again x


Paws crossed 100mg of clomid helps! if not, you can take upto 200g I think? 


x


----------



## Jennyren

HI Penni - Pencil

Thank you for your lovely re-assuring words. I need them today. 

I got transferred to a new consultant at the hospital to get a second opinion. This was after I took matters into my own hands and increased my dose without approval and made an official complaint. New consultant had not even read my file - could tell from the things she was saying and asking me. She was more sympathetic though and has offered to scan me next cycle as well as take blood, which I have not had before. She took a blood test on day 30 - I am waiting for the result. 

I ovulated on day 21 or 22 this cycle as oppose to 27, so higher dose def helped. She agreed to keep me on 100mg but will not increase for final 2 cycles as I am ovulating and she does not want to risk over stimulating ovaries. Never been offered OI, never ever mentioned to me as an option. Been told with the NHS its 6 cycles clomid then straight to IVF, which I have to pay for. No free cycles in my area. 

We are coming up three years of trying now. This is the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. I am 30 years old and as much as I love my DH my life feels so empty. 

xx


----------



## heavenly

Hi jennyren - how are you?    

I know, it's so difficult, isn't it.  Everyone I know has children, even my best friend, who had her daughter at 42.  I am the odd one out in family and everywhere else, but I have to try so hard to stay positive and not stress out.  I have 2 cycles of Clomid left then we are looking at IVF or IUI and because of my age, we have to find the money and we may have to look at egg donation.    It seems to happen so naturally for everyone else, doesn't it!!

You still have plenty of time, there are other options and you have changed consultants.  The secret to staying sane is to maintain power, if you are not sure what is going on or feel you aren't getting anywhere, take back control.  This site is wonderful for support.  You are not alone.


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Heavenly 

You are right, this site is an amazing place with such tremendous support from such lovely people. Yesterday I felt like a heap on the floor but after reading all your lovely messages on chatter and in my PM box, I felt scooped up, hugged, given a good stern talking too, dusted off and then gently nudged back onto the right path again. This is the hardest journey most of us will ever experience and I hope and pray we all get our BFP very soon. 

It is so very hard to watch everyone around you fall pregnant so easily and the closer they are to you the harder it is. It's like an emotional tug of war as you are so happy for them but so jealous at the same time. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and will keep an eye out for good news on here. x


----------



## heavenly

Jennyren said:


> after reading all your lovely messages on chatter and in my PM box, I felt scooped up, hugged, given a good stern talking too, dusted off and then gently nudged back onto the right path again.


Have another one.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey girls

How are all of you?

Well not good news to report, been suffering pain in my pubic bone and ovaries for 2 wks, today the clinic rushed me in to be scanned and i now have a 3cm cyst, they want to re scan me next Fri to check the size. i've now been put on the waiting list for lap and dye

worried is the understatement of the year but trying to get on with it, off clomid for a while and will not be going back to work for a while yet

xx


----------



## Poohbearkate

Hello

hope you dont mind me joining you? i have PCOS and dont ovulate naturally 
i have just finished my second round of clomid. First was 50mg and i didnt ovulate  so was increased to 100mg for the second and i had two juicy follies and day 21 bloods were 58.2 so pleased with that  
i am currently about 14dpo but no AF but sure i can feel her coming 

here is my ff chart
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b9c82

just wondered what people thought?

looking forward to chatting with you
kate xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Ladies
Looks like I'll be coming back to join you in a couple of months. Miscarriage was confirmed last Friday and had ERPC which wasn't completely effective yesterday. So have to wait to lose the remainder naturally and then to have 2 clear cycles before jumping back on my clomid!! I'm gutted of course but onwards and upwards I guess? 
In the mean time I might fall off the radar a bit to get my head and thoughts together
Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Lisymb - Im so sorry to hear that  Thoughts are with you x x x


----------



## Alesiya

Hello everyone.
I am new here. I live in Glasgow.

Anyone tried Tamoxifen for OI?
My question is if Tamoxifen blockes estrogen receptors will it stop LH surge? I read LH surge happens when there is high increase of estrogen in blood. But when estrogen receptors are blocked(body doesnt know about how much of estrogen is there), the will it stop LH surge or not? 
I just want to know should I do OPK or there is no point? 

Did you girls have HCG shot with Tamoxifen?

Thank you for any answers


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
i start clomid tomorrow 100mg this is my first attempt so dont know quite what to expect re side effects and things any advice would be great
thanks
rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi Ladies

Lisymb - so very sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself x

Rhi81 - Hello again - glad to hear AF showed up. Good luck taking the clomid - I am now on cd8, having taken 50mg clomid on days 2-6. I haven't found it too bad, had some night sweats and headaches and have generally felt a bit weary but apart from that, it hasn't been as bad I had thought. I am off for a follicle tracking scan next wednesday on day 14 but I am going to get doing the bms tomorrow as am paranoid I will actually ovulate early and miss it! good luck. x

Alesiya - sorry I can't help with tamoxifen   

Poohbearkate - I haven't charted for a long long time but I think the temp will fall just before AF starts so yours looks ok? Have you done a test? How long is your luteal phase normally? keeping every crossed for you   

Flossey - sorry to hear about your pain and cyst. I have had several ovarian cysts, had one aspirated during lap and one enormous one removed when I had my c section with DD. I hope you get it sorted soon, feel free to pm me if you want any other info x

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Like I said, I have just finished my first round of 50mg clomid and am off for a scan on day 14. I thought that might be a bit late but will make sure we are having plenty of bms before then too. I assume that they will be able to see from the scan whether I have ovulated already? I haven't found it too bad, although do feel that I am putting myself under a lot of pressure to concieve this month and I don't even know whether the drugs have worked yet!! Have now cut out caffeine and alcohol (not that I drank much anyway) and am taking my vits religiously so fingers crossed.

Right best get on with some work!

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Flossey - Sorry to hear about the cyst, glad to hear you are off work for a bit, look after yourself.  xx

Poohbearkate - Can't help with the chart I am afraid but glad that you are now ovulating on Clomid.

Alesiya - Sorry hun, can't help with Tamoxifen.

Rhi81 - I haven't had any side effects so you may not.  Or you may get some for the first cycle but not for the rest. Try not to worry about it, we are here for you.

Louplou 22 - I had a scan on CD12 on my first round of Clomid and I had follicles so it was good to see it was working.  My FS said I didn't need to come back for a scan the following cycle.

Lisymb - I am so sorry hun.        I understand you want to step back for a bit, but don't stay away too long,    take care.  xx


AFM, AF due today, nothing so far.  But I have had zero symptoms so 3rd of Clomid looking extremely likely.  Ho hum!!

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one for poohbearkate your chart looks really promising hun.How long is your usual luteal phase? It hasnt had a dramatic drop yet and seems to be staying quite high, mine would start to fall a few days before af was approaching but whilst on clomid i had a 14 day luteal phase every month so knew when i was late or not.When would you test? wishing you lots of luck hun and hope its a BFP x

Lisymb so sorry to read your news.My thoughts and prayers are with you hun.I know just how you feel but i promise you there is light at the end of the dark horrible hole your probably in right at this moment.It wont feel like it right now but take a look at my signature and i hope it gives you some hope x


----------



## Poohbearkate

louplou_22 - thanks lots. no not tested yet i dont know what luteal phase is as never ovulate naturally  

jenna201 - thanks lots. i was going to test if af not arrived either tomorrow or sat do you think thats long enough to wait? im not sure what a luteal phase is sorry. bit useless at all this to be honest. 

thanks to all
kate


----------



## jenna201

Hi poorbearkate sorry hun didnt realise you didnt know what it is. Basically Its the days after you ovulate till af so if you said you are 14dpo which means your on day 14 of your luteal phase which the average can be 12-16 days( but can be less or more) but as you say you dont ovulate regularly you wouldnt really know how long yours was unless you have charted previous cycles where you have ovulated to look back and see how many days it was in between.I would just test when you feel ready hun.Docs always say to test from day 14 after ovulation as based on a 28 day cycle that would be the day your af was due and you havent had a dip this morning so your AF wont be coming tonight.If you want to wait a few days then do so, i was just always too impatient and tested from 10dpo every month   x


----------



## Poohbearkate

hi jenna201 thanks again...ahhhh i get the whole luteal phase thing now. well if FF is right i am now 16dpo right?
to be honest i am a chicken and dont want to test incase its negative   silly really because i either am or i am not but the longer af stays away the more hope i have. what a nightmare!!!


----------



## Louplou_22

Poohbearkate - I say do a test!!!    I would have to do one the moment af was a second late!! Let us know how you get on, will have everything crossed for you x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lisymb

so sorry to hear of your news

To everyone that has wished me well thank you, too many to mention lol

I wish everyone else the best too in there tx journery


xxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
thanks for replies quite nervous and excited at same time  
  and   to all
rhi xx


----------



## emmastar

Hi Alesiya,

I'm not 100% sure but my understanding is that tamoxifen competes with oestrogen to block the receptors that oestrogen normally binds to, and the result of that is that there is a higher amount of free oestrogen left in the blood as its not all bound to the receptors.  The body produces the oestrogen but its not 'mopped up' as it were, so reaches higher levels thereby having a greater likelihood of inducing ovulation.  It should still trigger an LH surge (as far as I am aware), because that happens when blood oestrogen is high (I think!)  so I would still test with OPKs.  I don't know about the injection, I'm on clomid and have never had the injection, I have heard that that can interfere with OPKs though so that may happen if you have that too.  Will you have scans the first month to track follicle growth?  That would give you a good idea of when to start trying.  Hope that helps a bit! xx


----------



## Poohbearkate

hi

well my time here was short and sweet as i got a BFP this morning 

not quite sure what i do next but going to call the hospital and tell them

good luck to you all!
kate x


----------



## heavenly

Poohbearkate - That is wonderful news!  Congratulations!  Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## heavenly

Well, AF appeared early evening, no surprise there.  So will be starting Cycle 3 of Clomid from today, CD2-6.  Only 2 more cycles left, I actually had a bit of a cry in the bathroom this morning, I don't normally do that, but I think the realisation is hitting me that it's not going to happen naturally.  I have asked OH to come with me to the clinic this afternoon when I get my AMH done, I was going on my own but don't relish being surrounded by pregnant women...what a bitter old cow I am starting to sound like, didn't want to ever get like that...sorry everyone!  Just having a blip.


Hope everyone is ok!  xx


----------



## jenna201

Poohbearkate congratulations hunny    I had such a good feeling for you yesterday by looking at your chart and just knew it was going to be a  

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months Kate. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Poohbearkate

hi

jenna201 - ah thanks ever so much, i did it at 5am and screamed like a banshee. petrified now though. got 7 week scan booked but seems ages away!!!

thanks for all your kind words. dont quite know what to do with myself now to be honest

kate x


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey poohbearkate

Congrats!!! Was just wondering on your first clomid did you have a 21day blood test to confirm you didnt ov? then did the doctor up your clomid? I didnt ov on first round of clomid my progrestron level came back at 11. so i rang them for a appoitment going back on monday see if the will up my dosage?


----------



## Alesiya

Hello again!

Thank you everyone for replies! 



peppym said:


> Hi Alesiya,
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but my understanding is that tamoxifen competes with oestrogen to block the receptors that oestrogen normally binds to, and the result of that is that there is a higher amount of free oestrogen left in the blood as its not all bound to the receptors. The body produces the oestrogen but its not 'mopped up' as it were, so reaches higher levels thereby having a greater likelihood of inducing ovulation. It should still trigger an LH surge (as far as I am aware), because that happens when blood oestrogen is high (I think!) so I would still test with OPKs. I don't know about the injection, I'm on clomid and have never had the injection, I have heard that that can interfere with OPKs though so that may happen if you have that too. Will you have scans the first month to track follicle growth? That would give you a good idea of when to start trying. Hope that helps a bit! xx


Hi!
Thank you very much . 
I chart BT and do OPK. I havnt had a scan yet, I was suppose to have it on wed(cd 10).

This cycle I started Tamoxifen 40mg. My doctor said it stimulated ovaries like clomid but it also stimulates groth of lining as Tamoxifen has strong estrogenic effect on lining.

I have thin lining problem so this was an option for me.
Along with Tamoxifen I have Menopur 75(already finished today last dose).

Right now im on cd 8 and feel as if my ovaries are inlarged. Im very scared of hyperstimulation .
But my AMH was 14 so doctor said with such AMH hyperstimulation doesnt happen .


----------



## Poohbearkate

chazzy333444 said:


> Hey poohbearkate
> 
> Congrats!!! Was just wondering on your first clomid did you have a 21day blood test to confirm you didnt ov? then did the doctor up your clomid? I didnt ov on first round of clomid my progrestron level came back at 11. so i rang them for a appoitment going back on monday see if the will up my dosage?


hi

yea i had bloods on both and my first round came back as minus one which really got me down so they doubled my dose. hope they do the same for you

kate x


----------



## Alesiya

Hi Girls!

I was wondering if anyone esle charting while taking drugs for ovulation?
My BT chart looks very strange.

I cant wait for my scan today!


----------



## Alesiya

Hi girls.
Went for my scan. CD 10, endometrium 8,3mm but no DF. There are small follicles 3,5,6 and 8 mm, thats all!

I dont know if I should wait more or this means I will not ovulate this cycle?


----------



## paulamcd

Hi

I wonder of you could help me with something?  I have just finished my 6th cycle of clomid and I was handing in weekly (5 in total) wee samples so the could monitor me.  I called today for the results and she told me that I ovulated on 20th Feb which would have been CD23??  Is it possible to ovulate this far into a cycle?

Thanks in advance

Paula


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi all

Aleysia - I would think that cd10 is quite early in the cycle and there is still time for a dominant follicle to grow - what did you doc say? Are you going back for another scan?

Paulamcd - I think it is possible to ovulate late into a cycle - generally cycles can vary in length greatly to the point of ovulation and then the luteal phase (after ovulation) should be around 14 days.

Poohbearkate - Massive congratulations on your BFP - really pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Heavenly - sorry to hear AF arrived.    You don't sound bitter at all, this process is so difficult we are all bound to have very dark and down days. I don't blame you for wanting support at your appointment. How is the latest round of clomid going for you?

Rhi81 - how is your cycle going hon?

AFM - I have been for a scan today. Looks like I have one dominant follicle of about 20mm which they say should pop soon. Nothing much going on on the other ovary. Does anyone know whether that is a good size? This is my first follicle tracking scan so not sure whats what. Am really pleased that the clomid seems to have worked, but of course its only half the battle as I forget that I only have patent tube and even that one isn't great! Oh well, will do what I can and hope for the best....

love to all

lou x


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Louplou  20mm is a good size, when I did OI they wanted 18mm and over, anything smaller the egg could be too immature 


Lots of BMS for you now then 


Paws crossed!


x x x


----------



## Alesiya

Louplou_22 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Aleysia - I would think that cd10 is quite early in the cycle and there is still time for a dominant follicle to grow - what did you doc say? Are you going back for another scan?
> 
> AFM - I have been for a scan today. Looks like I have one dominant follicle of about 20mm which they say should pop soon. Nothing much going on on the other ovary. Does anyone know whether that is a good size? This is my first follicle tracking scan so not sure whats what. Am really pleased that the clomid seems to have worked, but of course its only half the battle as I forget that I only have patent tube and even that one isn't great! Oh well, will do what I can and hope for the best....
> 
> love to all
> 
> lou x


Hi!
Im going for another scan in 5 days.

I dont like my CM, its creamy like in LF.
Is it possible that I have ovulated early and now already in LF? I dont know what else to think

20mm follicle is the right size for ovulation. Do you get HCG shot?

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Loulou32

Hello Ladies...  

I wonder if you mind me joining your thread? as I'm not too sure where I belong.    I'm due to start Tamoxifen when my AF starts on Saturday.  I'm lead to believe Tamoxifen is similar to Clomid   

I had a round of IVF and a FET transfer, but got a BFN both times.  So January of this year I had a laparoscopy and Hystercopy to try and figure out what is going on.  I only have one tube due to two ectopic pregnancy's, so my GP has now prescribed Tamoxifen in the hope that I would ovulate more then one egg.    I had mild scarring and Endo, which has now been cleared and I have been given the go ahead to start trying again, so here I am.  

Hopefully I have come to the right thread    I look forward to chatting to all you ladies  

Lou.x


----------



## Alesiya

Loulou32 said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I wonder if you mind me joining your thread? as I'm not too sure where I belong.  I'm due to start Tamoxifen when my AF starts on Saturday. I'm lead to believe Tamoxifen is similar to Clomid
> 
> I had a round of IVF and a FET transfer, but got a BFN both times. So January of this year I had a laparoscopy and Hystercopy to try and figure out what is going on. I only have one tube due to two ectopic pregnancy's, so my GP has now prescribed Tamoxifen in the hope that I would ovulate more then one egg.  I had mild scarring and Endo, which has now been cleared and I have been given the go ahead to start trying again, so here I am.
> 
> Hopefully I have come to the right thread  I look forward to chatting to all you ladies
> 
> Lou.x


Hi!!!

I am also taking Tamoxifen.
It is my first cycle on Tamoxifen and before taht I tryed clomid and Menopur but no result.
I had lining problems so my doctor told me that Tamoxifen can actulally improve your lining.
Are you going to have scans for monitoring ovulation?


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Alesiya  

Good news that it can help thicken up the womb lining, as I think I have that problem as well.    I had a progesterone blood test last cycle and it showed that my levels where lower then they should be.  .

My specialist told me to take 40mg between days 2-6 and then book in for a scan between days 10-14?.  

So am just waiting to start now.  Have you had any weird side effects?  

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

Louplou_22 said:


> Heavenly - sorry to hear AF arrived.  You don't sound bitter at all, this process is so difficult we are all bound to have very dark and down days. I don't blame you for wanting support at your appointment. How is the latest round of clomid going for you?
> 
> AFM - I have been for a scan today. Looks like I have one dominant follicle of about 20mm which they say should pop soon. Nothing much going on on the other ovary. Does anyone know whether that is a good size? This is my first follicle tracking scan so not sure whats what. Am really pleased that the clomid seems to have worked, but of course its only half the battle as I forget that I only have patent tube and even that one isn't great! Oh well, will do what I can and hope for the best....


20mm is a very good size!! I had a scan with my first cycle of Clomid and I had 3 follys, the largest was 18mm which my FS was pretty pleased with!

LouLou - Welcome to the thread! x

Well, I am feeling pretty calm. For the past 4 years, we have been TTC, thinking it probably would happen at some time but knowing we were running out of time. I am 46 now, got a couple more tries on Clomid but we have come to terms with the fact we will probably going for IVF with DE, haven't had my AMH test results yet but can't see they would think it's worth giving it a go with my eggs, but shall see. So after chatting with the Director of the clinic in a couple of weeks' time, if we decide that DE is the way to go, we will take some time out, no more Clomid, get back to TTC naturally, save up a bit more for the treatment and just go with the flow a bit more instead of sticks and testing etc etc....and then put our name down for DE. The good thing with DE is that we don't have to rush.

It's weird, acceptance of the situation and the fact we have a plan, has made me feel extremely calm about this TTC malarkey, first time in a couple of years! I know the tough bit is to come when we go through the treatment but I don't have that panicky feeling anymore that it just has to happen naturally or all will be lost!

Sorry for ramble. x


----------



## Loulou32

Thanks for the welcome heavenly  

I have also spent the last 4 years ttc, and feel the same as well at the moment, and feel quite calm about the whole process.  I might feel different when I start taking Tamoxifen, but at the moment I don't feel too bad  

Good Luck Hun with your next couple of cycles of Clomid, or onwards and upwards with IVF with DE.  

Lou.x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone,

Thought i'd come and update you all on the latest with my treatment.

After 6 rounds of 50mg Clomid sadly I am not pregnant. I have been to see my consultant today who has now referred me to St Mary's in Manchester for IVF luckly my primary care trust is still funding it and apparently 3 rounds so lets see what this brings.


Good luck to you all and blowing bubbles your way x


----------



## heavenly

Thank you LouLou, I wish you loads of love and luck on your journey.  xx

Nuttynat - Sorry the Clomid didn't work.  It's good that you have a plan and that you can get it paid for, keep us posted with developments!  xx


AFM, well it's a lovely day today, I finish at lunchtime so am meeting my sis and my 4 year old nephew in the park.  Lots of running around and fresh air!

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi all
Nattynat seem you're on the same journey as I am now. Clomid never worked for me so it ivf for me too. I still get notifications for this group because it feels odd leaving after being on here 6months or more.

Ladies, I wish you all the beat of luck and look forward tk reading your success stories 

Oddly enough, I think the 100mg did make me ovulate but just later than expected. My cycles have been irregular for ages but last 4 cycle have been 34-39 days long. The last scan I had was cd17 but going by my temperature and CM I ovulated on cd21-22 so if that's right, my period will arrive in then next few days. If it is correct, I'm going to have a little moan at the lack of blood tests or cycle tracking on my last cycle in case it can help otter ladies getting treatment at Homerton to be monitored properly.


----------



## Loulou32

Sending all you ladies the best of luck with your IVF  

afm, just waiting for AF to start, so I can start popping the tamoxifen    But knowing my luck she is going to be late just to wind me up this month.  

I hope everyone else is well.  

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

Well, it's the 3rd round of Clomid for me.  It is CD9 and the Highs have started to appear on my monitor, will probably...hopefully...ovulate around Tues/Wed....so OH is going to be a busy boy for the next few days!   
  
Love to you all.  xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi there heavonly - Can I ask about the monitor? is that a CBFM? Are they good? I've been using the ovulation sticks, which isn't showing anything, and I was thinking about investing in one of those monitors..how do they work and are they worth it?


Thankyou


----------



## MrsFlossey25

pennie

My friend who was due for her 1st ivf app next week fell preg natuarlly the only month she used the clear blue fertiluty monitor

x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi all

Heavenly/Penni - Funny you should mention the CBFM as I was going to ask about that today... I have been getting highs on mine since cd8 but have not got a peak yet. When I had my scan on wednesday, they said to me that my 20mm follie was ready to go at any moment. I also had lots of EWCM yesterday so was totally expecting a peak this morning but nothing! I even bought some ovulation tests and they didn't show a surge either. Am totally confused   .  Could the clomid be interfering with the monitor results? Or is my useless body still not going to actually release the egg...!!!??!

Penni - just a word of warning - I have been using the CBFM for quite a while (before I was on clomid) and it has still been showing peak days even though subsequent blood tests have shown that I haven't ovulated that month. That being said, I have heard of lots of people that it has been really useful for.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok

Lou x


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Ladies...

I have been using the Persona monitor, which is meant to be used as a Natural Contraception, as it shows a red light when you are fertile and green light when your not.  Also shows an big O when you ovulate on the screen.    But to be honest I don't think it's precise either, as some months my clear blue tests have shown a Surge and the Monitor hasn't picked it up.  

So I think I'm going to stick to the sticks when I start the tamoxifen.  
Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi ya Lou

I havent ever used anything like the monitor other then the one step ovulation sticks. they worked for me each time i ovulated and cheap too xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks Guys, think i'll have a read up on what you need to do for them and see how expensive they are


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Peni there alot of money but my friend got pregnant since using her monitor

xx


----------



## heavenly

penni-pencil & Louplou

Well I'm not pregnant yet, but that is down to my age I would have thought, not the monitor.  

But I do find it extremely useful.  I usualy gets Highs from CD9 onwards, then a Peak on CD13/14, then a High CD15, then back to Low.  So I get a good 7 days to fit in as much BDing as poss!  But I have read that sometimes, it can show a Peak but you don't ovulate.  I don't know how often that happens because I don't use any other sticks, but I do know that since taking Clomid, the past 2 cycles I have OVd and the scan I had coincided with the Peaks on the monitor.


A friend of mine, who is 44, had results of her AMH test back and it is 1.81 which is really good, the FS said they could use her eggs for IVF!  Gives me hope, although I have come to terms with DE...have to see what my results are and I suppose, even if they are great for my age, the odds on IVF with own eggs being successful would still be pretty slim.  Hey ho, cross that bridge when I come to it!

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## marie123

I don't post on here much now but still read from time to time as am still on the crazy clomid. 
Just a quick message for penni, like heavenly I find my cbfm great. I got it half price from ebay, definitely worth a look (it was second hand but immaculate and can be reset so that it is like new) also after you have had a peak its a good idea to reuse old sticks to help keep the costs of sticks down (they are also cheaper on ebay). 
babydust to you


----------



## Hails

Hi girls

Hope you's are all doing well and keeping strong   
I'm 8 weeks and I have the flu   not feeling great...
Midwife on Thursday can't wait for my scan x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

I think i am about to ovulate without clomid

due for a scan on wednesday to check the growth of a new cyst so they should be able to tell me then if i have ovulated.

Pretty sure i am tho

hope your ok

xx


----------



## Jessting

Hello!

I was wondering if I could join you. I just took my first Clomid tablet this morning. I'm feeling really excited and optimistic, even though  I am realistic about our chances. Just wondering if anyone can tell me when side effects are likely to kick in? Does everyone get side effects ! No clue!

Thanks 
Jessting x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hello jesting 

Welcome to the crazy world of clomid. 

Hope you find it's ok for you. Side effects didn't start till day 2-4 only had night sweats and mood swings but on 3rd cycle I became very depressed 

Xx


----------



## heavenly

Hails - lovely to hear from you, hope you feel better soon and how exciting waiting for the scan!! xx

Flossey - keep us posted re the scan hun!  xx

Jessting - Welcome!  Not everyone gets side effects, I have finished my 3rd cycle and I have had none but as Flossey said, you may get some.  We are all here for you for support.  xx

AFM - Well CD12 and I got a Peak today, which is a day earlier than normal.  The big day is 19th March with the Agora Clinic, really want to know my AMH results and what my options are.

Love to everyone.  xx


----------



## rhi81

hi ladies,
hope everyone doing ok, well my best mate had her baby last nite 2 weeks early but all ok.
off for my scan today to see if clomid is doing what it should very nervous now so want it to work.
   to all
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Heavenly

Thanks hun, Iv not really been following recently. Been very depressed etc how are things?

Xx


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Heavenly
> 
> Thanks hun, Iv not really been following recently. Been very depressed etc how are things?
> 
> Xx


I'm sorry to hear that, is it the Clomid or things in general re the cyst etc? 

Oh I'm faffing along, not really holding out much hope for the last 2 Clomid cycles, but I have got my head around that. Just need this appointment on the 19th to start really thinking about options re OE or DE.

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 said:


> hi ladies,
> hope everyone doing ok, well my best mate had her baby last nite 2 weeks early but all ok.
> off for my scan today to see if clomid is doing what it should very nervous now so want it to work.
> to all
> rhi xx


Good news about your mate and her baby. 

Good luck with the scan and FX'd! x


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey 
That's great if you are going to ovulate... Fingers crossed for you... Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Loulou32

Evening Ladies...

I hope you are all well?.  

So the Madness all beings, the   turned up a day late with a passion yesterday, so have taken my 2 tablets of Tamoxifen today.  Nothing to report as yet, apart from having cold hands and feet an hour after taking them, which is a bit odd    but all ok apart from that. 

Sending lots of luck to everyone this month.  

Lou.x


----------



## Jessting

Thanks for the welcomes! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all  

Rhi I hope you're scan went well and Clomid is working for you 

Flossey I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling depressed. I hope things get better for you and you have people around you who can help 

Jessting xxxx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hello Ladies

Hails - lovely to hear from you, sorry you have the flu, hope you feel better soon. Let us know how your scan goes x

Flossey - that is great news that you are going to ovulate without the clomid. Hope your scan shows it    Sorry to hear you have been feeling depressed. Big    x

Rhi81 - Hope your scan goes well too hon. I felt nervous too. Good luck xx

Heavenly - not long to go until 19th. Hope you get some answers so that you can think about your options x

Jessting - welcome to the thread! I am still on my first cycle of clomid. I had a few headaches and some night sweats but apart from that, not a huge amount of side effects. Good luck for the cycle   

loulou - hope all goes well with the tamoxifen and that the side effects aren't too bad xx

AFM - well, I finally got a peak on my monitor on cd17. I had also bought some ovulation tests (cos I decided I didn't believe the monitor   ) and also got a surge on that. Had plenty of bms so just time to keep fingers crossed and hope for the best. Think DH will be glad of a night off tonight!! I have a day 21 blood test booked for wednesday and will get the results of that on Friday. Am really hoping it shows ovulation. 

Just out of interest, does anyone have any views about exercise whilst ttc? I currently run about 5 times a week but wonder whether I need to tone it down a bit. Opinion seems to vary on t'interweb from refrain completely to carry on with whatever your body is used to! That's helpful then.

Anyway, hello to anyone I've missed. Fingers crossed for some   outcomes this month 

Lou x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thank you everyone, i am reaching a peak in opk tests i think, the line is getting stronger on day 12 and normally ovulate between day 14-15 so fingers crossed

xxxx 

love to you all


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi girls, ive had my day 21 results back... 1.2   Its strange as the 1st 2 months of 100mg of clomid I got 23 and 26, 3rd month 100mg didnt OV, 4th month on 150mg 12 and now this 


Has anyone seen this before where it works but then stops working? I have run my consultant, but I'm still waiting for them to get back to me.  Also, does anyone know why the prescribe tamoxifen to some people and whether its worth me asking when they call me?

Flossey great news! lots of BMS soon for you then 


Louplou - WOHOO lovely, everything crossed for this cycle  I used to exercise alot, but I stopped when I started treatment, but I don't think you have to, I also have read if you do it, carry on 


My side effects seem to get worse each month  My excema is really bad on my face, I get really irritable i can't stop eating and Im tired all the time, and this seems to last all cycle!  Im thinking of stopping it, all these side affects and no really ov 


I brought the CBFM now with the sticks (anyone know how to reuse them? LOL) so I might try acupuncture instead


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

penni_pencil said:


> Hi girls, ive had my day 21 results back... 1.2  Its strange as the 1st 2 months of 100mg of clomid I got 23 and 26, 3rd month 100mg didnt OV, 4th month on 150mg 12 and now this
> 
> Has anyone seen this before where it works but then stops working? I have run my consultant, but I'm still waiting for them to get back to me. Also, does anyone know why the prescribe tamoxifen to some people and whether its worth me asking when they call me?
> 
> Flossey great news! lots of BMS soon for you then
> 
> Morning
> 
> Well, ive stopped clomid now but still read up on all you ladies.
> I was on 50mg of clomid for 5 months and 100mg for 1 month yet it only worked on the first month. The consultant said this sometimes happens and if you fail more to ovulate more times than you actually manage it then you're classed as 'clomid resistant'
> 
> I have male infertility factors that have led them to place me on the ivf waiting list back when we began our clomid journey but I'm sure there's other medication to try stimulate ovulation and some women have injectables
> 
> I hope your consultant finds what's best for you
> Louplou - WOHOO lovely, everything crossed for this cycle  I used to exercise alot, but I stopped when I started treatment, but I don't think you have to, I also have read if you do it, carry on
> 
> My side effects seem to get worse each month  My excema is really bad on my face, I get really irritable i can't stop eating and Im tired all the time, and this seems to last all cycle! Im thinking of stopping it, all these side affects and no really ov
> 
> I brought the CBFM now with the sticks (anyone know how to reuse them? LOL) so I might try acupuncture instead


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
Well had my scan yesterday and got 2 eggs   1 each side they said was looking good and got to go back thursday for another scan but she said she thinks i will ovulate fri or sat so fingers crossed   told dh to save his energy ready for end of week     
hope everyone is doing ok 

rhi xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Rhi81 - good to hear things are looking good for you and hope you have a fun weekend  Do you get scans on every cycle? 

Penni_pencil sorry to hear your results aren't good this time. I'm not sure about tamofaxen but think my consultant is going to try me on it if this 4 cycles of 100mg doesn't work.

Louploo - have you read the baby making bible y Emma cannon and Sita wests fertility book? They have some quite interesting ideas on diet and exercise at different times of your cycle and depending on your type.

Heavenly - hope all goes well on the 19th

Flossey- best wishes for your peak , think we must be at similar stages of cycle. Hope your feeling bit less down , I've really und that with the clomid.

Jessting - welcome and look forward to chatting with you

To anyone else sorry if I've missed you. As for me I'm cd 12 this is my first clomid cycle since my op and my first on 100mg, got a positive on opk this evening and cm is looking good so here we go again! Lol feeling bit up and down and getting hot flushes. Also really stressed and busy at work so trying to relax As sure being stressed and tired doesn't help. Hope I have a better 2ww this time as fell apart last month and wasn't even back on the clomid but both me and dh got it in our heads we had done it! 


Xx


----------



## shelbel

Just realised I didn't ask what I meant to -since last night I've had really bad stabbing pains in my right side. I know a bit of pain can be a good sign but this is bloody agony! Don't know whether to contact consultant. Has anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## rhi81

hi shelbel thanks for your message not sure if i get scanned every cycle as this is my first on clomid i to am having hot flushes and bit moody, sorry cant help with your other question i have had a few pains some really sharp but not all the time, hope your cycle goes well we about the same i think im on day cd 13   and on 100mg as well hope we both have good news at end of month       and good luck to everyone else    
rhi xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi rhi82

Yep we are at pretty similar stages I'm cd12, last month my cycle was 1day shorter so thinking I may ov cd13 rather than 14. My hospital won't do tracking scans so I've gt no idea what's going on with this pain and whether it's normal and just the follies growing. In two minds whether to ring consultant am worried they will say abort this cycle incase of over stimulation and await progesterone results. Do you get bloods as well? Xx


----------



## rhi81

hi shelbel,
yeah i have bloods as well as folicle scans which has put me at ease a little as i know whats going on and when i should ovulate. its hard to know what to do about the pain your in i would be exactly the same not wanting to ring incase they say abandon this cycle but at the same time i bet you could do with some reassurance as well   maybe see how you feel tomorrow? they said at scan yesterday i should ovulate fri or sat wich would make me cd 16 or 17 so hopefully it will do something!!
hope your feeling better soon     and good luck with this cycle    
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi shelbel

not sure if its peaking yet, it's still too early i think. im on CD12 and normally ovulate cd 14-15

im having a scan tomorrow to check a cyst i have so ill see if im about to ovualte then?

ill let you know.

when i had hot flushes i slept in just my underwear was soooo much cooler lol

good luck 

xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I am hopefully going to start Clomid after my Followup on the 27th. What I wanted to ask is-I have a CBFM and in the booklet it says about it not being accurate if using clomid. Has anyone ignored this and used it anyway??

Also do any of you use Lube? I was told that due to DH's swimmers being not great that thye will not get past my thickened CM that is caused by clomid....

Many thanks for reading xxx


----------



## heavenly

Faithope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I am hopefully going to start Clomid after my Followup on the 27th. What I wanted to ask is-I have a CBFM and in the booklet it says about it not being accurate if using clomid. Has anyone ignored this and used it anyway??
> 
> Also do any of you use Lube? I was told that due to DH's swimmers being not great that thye will not get past my thickened CM that is caused by clomid....
> 
> Many thanks for reading xxx


Welcome. x

I still use my CBFM and the Peaks coincided with me ovulating.

We use Conceive Plus, you can get it from Boots.


----------



## Loulou32

Hey, Faithope Hun... nice to see you.  

We have got Conceive Plus as well, and I used to have Pre-seed as well.  I started Tamoxifen on Monday, so not sure if that
has the same side effects on CM as Clomid.  

I hope everyone else is well.  Not much to report here, a lot moodiness and tiredness, but apart from ok I think?  

Lou.x


----------



## shelbel

Hey

Faithope - Welcome - good luck

Flossey25 - Hope your scan went well! Ive got the flushes sorted by sleeping in the nudey!lol

Rhi83 - thanks, could definately do with some reassurance. Good luck to you too 

xx


----------



## Faithope

*heavnly* Thats good to know, don't want to spend out on the sticks and find they are useless when using clomid 

*Loulou* Hey sweetie  I have used concieve plus, might try preseed this time. DH and I are still undecided about what to do next, things are still very raw  Good luck with Tamoxifen 

*shebel* Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Loulou32

Faithope - Hey Hun, can understand why everything is still so raw,   I saw your post the other day, and the same thing happened to me with my miscarriage, makes it even more frightening eh.  

Heavenly - I'm glad that the Monitor works with your peaks, hopefully the persona monitor will work the same for me  

Shelbel - Sorry to hear your having hot flushes, mine haven't started yet.  Although I suffered badly with them when I was Sniffing Synarel for IVF.  

I hope everyone else is well.  

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

hey ladies, 
thought id pop in with an update for those that have been following me story.....well i had my ERPC following my Miscarriage, it wasnt sucessful and have bled for the last 2 weeks!! Anyway, today went back for a follow up scan, they thinkg most of the "tissue" is now gone, but have given me another pessary to encourage the rest out.  The scan also looked at my womb and ovaries, which she said looked really good! She also said, she could see no cysts?! Which i find quite weird!
Apparently sometimes after being pregnant the pegnancy hormones will get rid of the cysts, if this is true and is whats happened at least some good has come out of all this sadness.....
Hope your all doing ok, i still pop in from time to time to keep up to date.
I am waiting for my regular AF to come along now, could be up to 6 weeks away, ,and will hopefully be back to join you all on the crazy clomid cycles soon, who knows i might not need it though now?! 
xxxx


----------



## heavenly

Lisymb said:


> hey ladies,
> thought id pop in with an update for those that have been following me story.....well i had my ERPC following my Miscarriage, it wasnt sucessful and have bled for the last 2 weeks!! Anyway, today went back for a follow up scan, they thinkg most of the "tissue" is now gone, but have given me another pessary to encourage the rest out. The scan also looked at my womb and ovaries, which she said looked really good! She also said, she could see no cysts?! Which i find quite weird!
> Apparently sometimes after being pregnant the pegnancy hormones will get rid of the cysts, if this is true and is whats happened at least some good has come out of all this sadness.....
> Hope your all doing ok, i still pop in from time to time to keep up to date.
> 
> I am waiting for my regular AF to come along now, could be up to 6 weeks away, ,and will hopefully be back to join you all on the crazy clomid cycles soon, who knows i might not need it though now?!
> xxxx


Good to see you back.  And yes, who knows!!! Great news about your womb and ovaries. xx


----------



## Jessting

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all ok 

Rhi - glad your scan went well - sending you some baby dust for your two little eggies! I don't have a scan, just blood tests.

Faithope - I have bought preseed - It's really expensive! But it was cheapest at amazon. 


I also bought cheapy ovulation tests and I'm tracking my temperature. Isn't it frustrating that it can be such hard work to get pregnant and other people do it accidentally!

Only got 1 day of clomid left. So far no symptoms apart from one sleepless night - although that could have just be anxiety over the whole thing!

Jessting xxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies....

Jessting, I'm thinking of buying some Pre-seed for this month, so might have to have a look on Amazon if it's the cheapest.  My last pill is tomorrow, so only just behind you.  

I'm trying to force myself to the gym today, as am trying to stay fit and keep my sanity through the whole process.  

Lou.x


----------



## Faithope

Do you have to have an account with amazon to order things??


----------



## rhi81

hi everyone,
just a quick one i got my scan in a bit to see if my little eggies are still growing     will update later
  
to all 
rhi xx


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 said:


> hi everyone,
> just a quick one i got my scan in a bit to see if my little eggies are still growing   will update later
> 
> to all
> rhi xx


Good luck. x


----------



## Loulou32

Good Luck today Rhi81, I hope your Follicles are nice and Juicy  

Last 2 tablets to take tomorrow... Let hope something's working in there.  

I hope all you other ladies are well?

Faithope - Not sure if you have to have an account with Amazon or not  , I might have a look on Ebay to for Pre-seed.

Lou.x

P.S, The cheapest I could find it was £14.49 on Ebay...


----------



## Jessting

Faithope - you do need an account at amazon but it's fairly easy to set up.


Loulou - just checked back and I got preseed for £13.42 with free p+p. not much difference with eBay really.

Just a quick stop... Be back later


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
well had my scan and everything going good i should ovulate today or tomorrow       i have 2 eggs 1 each side so fingers crossed      
i hope everyone doing well 
shelbel how you feeling now?
loulou32 good luck for your cycle
heavenly thanks for the message hope all is going ok
faithope welcome  
hi to everyone else 
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

RH

Congrats honey, lots of bms

xx what size was they?


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey25 
1 was 18mm and other was 20mm i think   the lady who scanned me didnt say i was trying to peer an screen     but consultant i saw after scan said everything was fine and good to go  

rhi xx


----------



## heavenly

That is great news, Rhi81!  xx


----------



## Jessting

Evening all (or good night really!)

Hooray for Friday tomorrow. I'm ready for it - two school trips this week!

Loulou32 I'm pleased you're nearly on the same day  as me and we'll be on the 2ww together   

Rhi81 Hooray for your little eggies! Sounds like everything is on scheldule for you  

AFM I'm all done on the clomid tablets. Was a bit teary today but other than that, ok. Except today I forgot my pin number for my debit card - which is bizarre and unlike me! Just went completely blank! Anyone else ever got anything like that?

Hope everyone else is ok 
Jessting xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Jessting - I had a look on Ebay as well, and I think it was about the same now, although must say it's still quite expensive eh    Although if it gets the little swimmers to the right place, then it's got to be worth a try.    

rhi81 - That's really great news about having an Egg about to release on each side    I'm really hoping I have the same when I go for my scan, as I only have my right fallopian tube left, so would be brilliant if I could get one each side too.  

Big   to everyone else, and a big Yay for it being Friday too.  

Afm, I have taken my last two tablets this morning, so now it's   crossed that everything is working in there.    I started having the hot flushes last night and a bit of upset tummy this morning.  But apart from that I'm good.  I hope everyone else is feeling ok?.  

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

Jessting - you mean completely losing the plot at times...and going ga ga....yes....know what you mean!      You are in good company.    

LouLou - Everything crossed when you have the scan!

AFM.....TFIF........and I finish and 1.30pm!!    

Received OH's SA results yesterday from the GP and it's all looking good.  Not sure how important that is, when we come to go down the IVF route but I am really pleased for him that he is fine.  At least one of has bits that are working... 


Going to take those results to the Fertility Clinic on Monday, I have a lot of questions re IVF...OE...DE....how much...eeeeek!!!  

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Loulou32

Heavenly - Good Luck Hun with the Fertility Clinic on Monday.    I'm glad everything is good with OH's results.    and great news that you get to finish at 1.30 today.  

Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hey Ladies

Heavenly - glad to hear the SA results were good. Hope all goes well on Monday - will be thinking about you x

Lou - I got my pre-seed on amazon too - think I paid the same as Jessting. Sorry you've been getting hot flushes. My tummy was a little dodgy whilst I was taking the tabs too, wasn't sure if it was a side effect or whether I had eaten something dodgy   Good luck for your scan x

Jessting - I've been a bit of an airhead this month (more so than normal   ) so am also blaming the crazy pills! Glad you are all done. x

Rhi81 - Yay!! Great news about your follies. Enjoy your weekend of bms   !

Lissy - sorry to hear what a rough time you've had. Look forward to seeing you back here once af arrives   

Flossey - how did your scan go? Hope you are ok x

Shelbel - how are your pains now? Hope you got some answers and that you are feeling better xx

Hello to anyone I've missed   

AFM - I had my blood results back today - they were 32. Apparently 30 indicates ovulation, so they say I've ov'd but it seems much too borderline for my liking    I don't really DO vague so like things to be nice a clear and this just doesn't seem it to me.... or I am just being a nightmare? Sorry, thinking aloud really. I am grateful that it seems to be working though and just pray that DH and I did enough in terms of getting everything in the right place at the right time! I reckon af will be due cd30/31 so next sat should be otd (as such). Seems a long time away though ..... :-/ 

Anyway, its the weekend and it was my friday off today (I work 9 days out of 10) so spent a lovely day with dd    Hope you all enjoy the weekend 

love to all

Lou x


----------



## Jessting

Heavenly - glad I'm in company on the loopy side of things, although I bet you've never opened the fridge and realised the box of tampons you've been looking for is snuggled up with the salad!!  
Good luck with you appt on monday, I'm sure your DH being fine can only be a good thing  


Loulou - You're right it is expensive but so is pretty much everything else we have to buy! You just think it could be that one thing that could tip the balance and make the difference 
Good luck with your scan 

Louplou - congrats on your test results! Hope your 2ww brings you good news x

AFM been proper mardy today - could be the clomid, could just be Friday!

Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Louplou_22

Jessting said:


> Heavenly - glad I'm in company on the loopy side of things, although I bet you've never opened the fridge and realised the box of tampons you've been looking for is snuggled up with the salad!!


   Brilliant! love it! x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls
jessting     that really made me giggle
louplou22 they told me to test cd30/31 as well so heres   it works for us both
heavenly glad the sa results were good and good luck for monday    
well have got my neices 3rd birthday party today looking forward to seeing everyone its great now my sis has moved a lot closer i get to see her and the kids a lot now    
all ok at mo lots of       
had a strange sensation yesterday a pain in my left ovary area for about 30 seconds then if felt as though something popped     never had this before.
    
to all and hope everyone has a good weekend.
Rhi xx


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Girlies  

Jessting - That is great, I have to agree with the girls it really made me laugh too.  

Louplou_22 - Good news about the Ovulation, I don't think I'll be having a blood test, just a scan on day 10 to make sure things are growing nicely.  

rhi81 - Good luck to you and Louplou_22 for the 30/31 testing date, have got everything crossed for you.  

Big   to everyone else.  I hope you have all got something nice planned for the weekend.  I think I'm just going to veg out and have a naughty take away tonight while watching take me out!...  

Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Lou

Sorry i havent been in touch, scan was ok. the cyst has gone. was told that i wont ever ovulate on my own without help, so i having lap and dye roughly in june and they will burn up to 10 holes in my cyst but im looking at about 4-5. basically my follicles on my ovaries dont seperate to release an egg so buring holes will seperate them (ovarian drilling)

I also have to loose 2 stone and quit smoking too.

how is everyone else?
xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone

Hope your all ok? Afm I'm confused and still got pains so think must have another cyst.I got+ opks cd 12 and 13(tues and we'd) and a very faint line but not enough to count coupled with slight temp drop cd 14 (thurs ) so I thought would ov thurs or fri but my temp has only just risen this morning? Googled it and it says temp should rise day after ov which would make it yesterday. The reason I'm concerned is that yesterday was the only day for a week we didn't have bms ( poor hubby- I know!) I know they say they can survive for days but I'm sceptical and have been warned cause I've got tilted womb they won't be able to pool and hang around so well. So I guess what I'm asking is which positive opk do you measure the 12-36 hours from when you've had a couple of positives? And secondly do any of you lovely ladies see a wait longer than a day for your bbt to rise? 

Sorry for the long neurotic rant but feeling very down today. Went to dh's cousins Ann summers party last night and she said that my mil had been asking her about surrogacy and whether she'd ever be one and said she thought she was trying to find someone for me! This was in a room full of people I didn't know so immediately all the pity came (didn't stoP them talking bout there babies all night tho.) I felt so upset as firstly I've only just started telling people bout it all and don't like people talking behind my back and secondly it's shows a complete ignorance of our problems on her part - I don't need a bloody surrogate I need a good egg that can squeeze its way through my Fallopian tube! Am I failing her that much as a dil by not giving her more grandchildren that she has felt the need to take matters into her own hands?! Am I going to walk in tescos and see a poster saying surrogate wanted?! Lol think it just took me back as normally she doesn't really interfer or take massive interest in our lives. So generally feeling bit down and useless and now have to go celebrate all the people who have managed to be mummies.

Happy mothers day to you all because 1 day we will be mummies! 

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Loulou32

Hi ladies   
Just popping on quickly as I,m on my phone. I just wanted to send hugs out to shelbel  
No one can understand what you have been thru until they have been there themselves.
I didn't want to read and run.  Will write more later, but wanted you to know that everyone is here for you.

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 - Hope you had a fab time with your niece, I love spending time with my niece and nephews.  xx

loulou32 - Hope you are having a lovely weekend and vegging out.  x

flossey25 - Sorry about the news re ovulation but I can see you have a positive plan of action!  I gave up smoking last year, after smoking for most of my life, it got to the point where £200 a month...which I could put towards treatment, plus obviously knew it wasn't helping my fertility at all, it had to be done.  You will get there!!  xx

shelbel - Can't help with the opks and temps, I'm afraid but I am sure someone else will be able to help soon.  So sorry about your MIL, how insensitive of her.        No-one else really understands unless they are going or have been through it.    xxx

AFM, OH's mum is on her way down to visit us today.    Trying to muster up enthusiasm.  I lost my dear mum 5 years ago and I miss her every single day, which is why I try and avoid Mother's Day completely.  OH's mum is a negative, glass is half empty person, even when things are going great for her.  I think it must make her day to moan!!  So makes me miss my mum more as she was bubbly, funny, positive and so caring, even though she had an awful childhood and marriage.  So Heavenly...deep breaths.....it's only one day.... 

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## shelbel

Thanks heavenly and loulou, feeling bit better now. Spent the afternoon with mil and just think she is clueless about ttc when you have issues so don't think she meant anything by it, still upsetting though to think of people talking behind my back but guess its something a bit different for people to talk about!

Hope you've all had a good day xx


----------



## heavenly

shelbel said:


> Thanks heavenly and loulou, feeling bit better now. Spent the afternoon with mil and just think she is clueless about ttc when you have issues so don't think she meant anything by it, still upsetting though to think of people talking behind my back but guess its something a bit different for people to talk about!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day xx


shelbel - hope you are feeling ok today. 

AFM, appointment at the Agora tomorrow at 5pm. Have my FSH and OH's SA results to hand. So much paperwork to fill in, nightmare!! Might not have the IVF DE done at the Agora, but I need to start somewhere, and I can get any investigative tests that need doing there as it's convenient.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## rhi81

hi everyone  
hope all had a good weekend just a quick one off up to my sisters for the day our dad is coming to see her new house i havent seen him in 2 years so its going to be strange seeing him its a shame he will make the effort to come and see my sister but not me     dont know why im bothering to go but feel i want to   
anyway enough of a ramble from me  
well we did all the       so its just a waiting game now
heavenly- good luck with appointment
shelbel glad you feelin a little better like you say its hard whwn people talk about you in these situations i had it at my neice's party my sister announces to a lot of people i hardly know that i may not have to have ivf because of the clomid should fix whats wrong with me   she didnt do it in a nasty way but   
hi to everyone else will catch up later on posts
     to all
rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning All

Just a quickie - 

Heavenly - Just wanted to jump on and wish you lots of luck for your appointment today. I hope you make some progress. Big    to you as well, hope your day yesterday was ok x

Shelbel - Sorry you are feeling so down and sorry that your MIL is so insensitive, must be very difficult for you.   

Flossey - Sorry to hear about your scan but good that you are booked for the lap and dye. Good luck with the quitting smoking and weight loss (I highly recomend slimming world - I've lost 5 stone over the last 18 months, not all with SW but the last couple of stone with them and I found it great) x

Lou & Rhi - how are you ladies?

AFM - I am feeling quite negative about this cycle and pretty miserable. I had a little bit of old blood yesterday and the day before. Very much doubt it is implantation as I often have spotting in the later part of my cycle. I think the trouble is, for the first time in ages I know I ovulated and I know we had lots of bms - therefore in my mind, it should just work... HA HA! I also know that the disappointment is going to be so much greater when af shows up. This is despite knowing that even "normal" people only have 20-25% chance of concieving every month! 

Right everyone, must do some work.

love to all 

Lou x


----------



## Jessting

Morning ladies

Sorry that lots of you are feeling down at the moment

Shelbel - I hope you are feeling better now and that things are looking up for you  

Heavenly - hope you survived the MIL and could ignore any negativity. Hope everything goes ok for you today - will be thinking of you today  

Flossey - sounds like you have a plan for your treatment and you know what you have to do. Good luck 

Rhi - good luck with your 2ww. Hope everything is ok with your dad - families are so complicated aren't they! 

Louplou - I'm hope the old blood is a good sign! - fingers crossed for you  

Sorry if I've left people out. Hope you are all ok

Afm I've had an awful couple of days. On day 11 of cycle and AF is still here. Although not unusual for me, I thought the clomid might shorten it, but no such luck. Instead I bled constantly and  heavily, really heavily, for 24 hours, to the point I couldn't leave the house as I had to nip to the loo every 20 mins. I've never been so scared in my life. By last night I was feeling so drained and my MIL had to come help my DH cos I was feeling faint and sick and really anxious! My MIL is a district nurse and fantastic in a crisis. She helped me calm down, told me I wasn't going to die, and that I was making it worse with my anxiety and it would stop! I don't know if it was the bleeding or the thought that it was going to ruin our chances for this month that was making me more anxious and upset. Anyway after bath and bed it all stopped and although I've woken up feeling rubbish things are looking up this morning! I just hope it's a one off event because I never want to go through that again!!
Anyone experienced anything like it??
Jessting xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Jessting - how awful for you. I haven't experienced anything like that but just wanted to send you a big   Glad you had your MIL to calm you, I would have reacted exactly the same as you, I'm no good in a crisis! You are bound to feel anxious about it affecting your chances this month but it sounds positive that it has now stopped. Can you speak to your clinic/doc about it?Fingers crossed for you and hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 - Hope your day goes ok, I do understand about families, I really do.  xx

Louplou_22 - Sorry you are feeling down.  The first cycle, I had the scan and knew I was ovulating, and there was a lot of BMing, so I was so excited...but after AF turned up that cycle, I tried to get my head out of the clouds...not easy I know, wanted to try and stay stree free each cycle, hang on in there.      

Jessting - I am so sorry you had to go through that, how scary for you.  Glad you had support around you.    

AFM - well, Mother's Day sucked.  We gave OH's mum a lovely day and she just moaned.  Not about us but about other members of the family, her work, blah blah....moaned ALL day.  So when she left at 6pm, me and OH felt depressed!  Not how I wanted to feel the night before this appointment!  We haven't told her about all of this, no point.

Anyway, my voice has gone really croaky, have almost lost it, I told OH I am officially allergic to his mother.    

Will fill you all in after the appointment at the Clinic.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Loulou32

Heavenly - Good Luck today Hun, sorry to hear that your OH's mum was a nightmare, at least that's out of the way for another year.  

rhi81 - I hope everything goes ok today, and sorry to hear that your Dad is being such a pain 

Jessting - That's sound awful and really scary for you, I hope you feel so much better today.  

Louplou_22 - Sorry to hear that your feeling not too good today, I always find eathing chocolate cheers me up.    I know how you feel though, as I've spent the last 4 years trying to conceive a sibling for my dd without much success.  So I don't feel too positive either about this cycle.

Big hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well?.  

Afm, I've got my day 10 scan tomorrow to see if anything is happening.  But haven't had any side effects really, so not sure that it's been too successful...  Ho Hum, only time will tell.

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

Wasn't told anything I didn't know.  AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility.  She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low.  So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.

She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list.  We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient.  They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing.      I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though.  She was vague about the differences apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing.  So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?  

Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements.  It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.

I think we will try another couple of clinics (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing.  I need to have as much as info as possible.

Hope everyone is well.  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi girls 

Sorry I haven't been online lately. It's even became hard to come on here (chat)

Thank you ALL for your well wishes, I've lost 5lbs wool

How is  everyone x


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning All

Heavenly - glad it went well yesterday and that you are making progress with a plan (I like plans, they keep me sane   ). Sounds like a good idea to "shop around" though. I don't know much about egg sharing v donor - I assume though that egg sharing is when the donor keeps half of their eggs for their own cycle and donates half? Good luck with getting more info and hope you can be on a waiting list soon   

Flossey - hope you are doing ok. Well done on losing 5lbs - thats fab!!

Lou - good luck with your scan today, hope there is progress on the follies. And you are right, chocolate does help   

Jessting - hope you are feeling better today x

AFM - not feeling too bad, a bit down about this cycle as am pretty certain it will be bfn. Cried a bit on DH last night - he doesn't really do sympathy so ended up feeling worse. He just thinks everyone should deal with things how he does and finds it hard to imagine that people get upset about things that wouldn't upset him (iykwim). I pointed out to him that every day I get up, sort out DD, go to my stressful busy full time job, get home, sort out DD, cook dinner etc etc, all without falling apart or crying all the time so if I wanted to have a moment of tears when lying in bed with him, I thought I was perfectly justified! He took my point and conceded that he ought to be more supportive. That resolution will probably last a couple of days....  

Hello to everyone else

love to all

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Flossey - we are all here for you!      And well done with the weight loss!!  

Louplou - Thank you.  There was me thinking I would have all the answers when I came out.      But she was keen to get us on their egg sharing waiting list, but I need to know if going with an egg donor would be better, success rates...cost etc...need to find out all of that.  Your OH sounds exactly like my older sister, she doesn't 'do' emotions well, she just gets on with things, and thinks everyone should do the same.  Must be nice to live in a black and white world.  Haven't told her about IVF/DE yet, pretty obvious why!!

Glad your OH came around to your way of thinking, some men need leading by the nose!!


----------



## Loulou32

Lou - Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down, but you are totally justified in having a little cry on your DH's shoulder.  My DH is completely the same, and just bury's his head in the sand.  Each time we have had an miscarriage, or failed IVF, he pretended it didn't happened, and goes completely the other way and acts all Jolly! madness eh!  

Heavenly - As Lou said, Egg sharing is when you receive half of the eggs of another lady cycling, as it keeps the cost down for that couple as well.  But obviously it's good to have a look around, as you want the best chance you can get.  

Flossey25 - Well done on your weight loss, that's really good.  I'm desperately trying to keep my weight down at the moment, by going to the gym.  But it's not really helping as I keep eating rubbish! ha ha.  

Jessting - Hey Hun, how are you today? I hope the bleeding has now settled down.  

Big   to everyone else.  

Afm, Just back from my day 10 scan.  The good news is that my Womb lining is 10mm, and I've got 2 follicles on my right side measuring 14mm each.  Which is good news as I've only got my right tube left, so now it's loads of   to be done the rest of week and weekend.  DH's   better be up to the job.  

Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Lou - great news on your follies!! Excellent. Lots of BMS for you then    I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that most men are very stange characters with the way they react to things!

Heavenly - sounds like my DH and your sister would be well suited. That is him down to tee - sees everything in black and white and heaven forbid anyone should be .... emotional .... about stuff!

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Loulou - FAB news!!    Stand by your bed Loulou's OH!!!       

I am lucky re my OH he is a big softie!      When I first brought up DE, I had no idea what he would think of it, but he said 'no problem'.  He said as long as we were parents, that was the most important thing.  He is going to have be prepared though when I eventually start going through treatment though!!


----------



## Loulou32

Ha ha... yes DH has been warned that he has got a week of    

Heavenly - Glad that your OH is a big softie, I think my DH is deep down, he just likes to pretend things aren't happening.  That way it doesn't affect him as much.  

I hope everyone else is well today?.

Lou.x


----------



## Hails

Hiya girls...

I pop in now and again to read how you's are all doing...   my prayers are with you all.. 
I'm so tired today .. Busy weekend with mothers day, I'm keeping good... Don't want to talk to much because I knew it was always hard for me to read about pregnant girls..

Keep at the BMS   and pray for   
If I can help you's in anyway just give me a shout, I'm not an expert but been thru enough to tell you some info lol   xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Girls

you all seem to know each other, i've been on this thread a while but havent been keeping up too well.

Hails im so pleased for you, after all you been throught you deserve it so i dont mind if you want to talk about your pregnancy.

Everyone else, where are you up to?

xx


----------



## shelbel

Hey Guys

Heavenly - don't blame you for shopping round. My understanding is egg sharing is where the couple sharing their eggs get their IVF free for donating half their eggs. Think its the clinics was of boosting the eggs available for donation (i hear there is a real shortage since all the changes about being anonomous etc) . unfortunately you can only donate if you haven't got pcos etc as I had thought about it if ivf became necessary for us. I hate people who moan when they have a bloody self charmed life - feel like turning round and saying try having some real problems - unfortunately in my job I have to listen to peole moan alot! 

Rhi81 - I'm in the waiting game too, seems to be dragging this time. How you finding it? Think I'm reading far to much into my sore nipple! lol

Louplou_22 - I know what you mean about expectations - I think we focus that much on getting over the hurdle of ovulating that we forget there is an even bigger hurdle after that of actually getting pg! and as for men they just don't get it! maybe if they had to have invasive tests and take horrible hormones they would understand why it consumes us so much and we get a bit uset. Big hugs to you. 

Jessting - Hope your feeling better, really sympathise with you I had something similar few years back and was terrifying (and embarassing when i flooded all over the seats in a&e!) 

loulou32 - Great news on your scan. I only have right tube and ovary that is functional too so often wondered if it means cqn only get g every other month as will left still try to ov? Do you get scanned every month?

flossey - well done! I'm really struggling atm with losing. Did you do anything in particular?

Hails - glad things are going well for you. have you had a scan yet?

AFM - had really bad week - pranged car this morning and work is truely horrendous, never been so close to walking out. Don't know if its the clomid as most of the time i can cope with anything. sure being stressed isn't good for me particularly as it tends to lead to wine consumption! lol

Take care xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Shelbel

sounds like your having a very hard time atm. i feel for you

I couldnt work whilse having clomid. think id of got sacked if i did haha

I didnt know you couldnt share eggs if you have pcos another blow that is thrown at me as i was relying on that if i needed ivf.

i just about give up where ttc is concerned. arghhhhh lol

where are you in your tx?

With regards to loosing weight, i am on weight watchers, its the best thing i ever did x


----------



## Jessting

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry I haven't got time for personals and thank you for thinking about me.

Well it all started again last night and by the morning I couldn't sit up without nearly passing out. Went to the Drs and got some meds to stop it, and I am def anaemic. Have been signed off work this week. Feeling better this evening but I can't walk more than a few steps without puffing and panting like I've run a mile!!
So hopefully now it's behind me. Hopefully it won't have ruined this cycle but if it has it's not the end of the world. Will see what my consultant says in April
Promise will be back and will comment properly!
Jessting x


----------



## shelbel

Flossey - it is hard working on clomid, I've not been back from my op for long and have already had enough. Can see myself walking or saying something I really shouldn't in the near future! I'm not having ivf at the mo - still on clomid and am cd 19 but I was hoping if ivf was necessary could share my eggs but certainly none of the clinics round me accept pcos for sharing their eggs to get their treatment free, guess they think we won't produce enough healthy eggs! Understand how your feeling bout giving up I keep asking myself how many more times you have the excitement of getting signs of ov then the anticipation and hope of the 2ww only to be dropped into despair when af arrives. I'm doing weight watchers too and must say when I follow it properly it does work really well, but I always just end up grabbing what I can especially at work.

Jessting - sorry to hear its all started for you again. When I had that problem the tablets worked really well at stopping the bleeding and never had it again but don't know what effect they have on your cycle as wasn't ttc at the time. Rest up well - it really does take it out of you.

Big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Shellbel

Can you not take a break for a while, take some time off?

it's so very wrong isn't it, its hard to accept at times. So is that the main cause of your infertility? i have to wait till my lap and dye to get some real answers but atm they say its down to my pcos. i think its unfair that we always have blows when its not our fault. 

I only had 3 cycles of clomid but it was hard, i was at the very edge and my family have noticed a change since i havent had them.  WW is amazing but you have to stick to it, which i sometimes dont lol

Have they said ivf is looking likely? how many cycles have you had? xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning all

Just popping on to say hi to all - crazy busy at work today so can't stop long.

Jessting - so sorry you had another bleed. Very much hope everthing has calmed down now and that you can focus on the cycle.   

Shelbel - sorry to hear you pranged your car, hope you are ok. I know what you mean about stressful work - definitely doesn't help when you are trying to avoid alcohol!!

Hails - hope all is going well for you. I am more than happy to hear from you - it gives me hope to hear positive stories xx

Hello to everyone else   

I'm cd28 today. Am really trying to stay away from poas.... Even though I am pretty certain it'll be bfn, I can't help being drawn to the tests... Must. Not. Test. Yet. Will test saturday if no af by then. (yeah, you watch, bet I've tested by friday!!)

Anyway, must get on

love to all

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Hails - Its always lovely to hear from you, we always want to know how you are doing!!!    

Shelbel - Thank you for that info.  I would love to donate some of my eggs...but at my age, they don't want to touch me with a bargepole!!          But I can go on an list for an egg from an egg sharer.  I will get half the eggs and it's a shorter waiting list.
An altruistic donor - longer waiting list and sometimes you get all the eggs, but some clinics divide the eggs between 2 recipients, I have to check with the clinic.

Sorry you are having a rough time at the moment.    I haven't had any side effects from Clomid, which is weird as if I have to take anything, I always get side effects!  How many more cycles are you on it for?  xx

Flossey - don't give up hun, there are always alternatives, different courses of action, treatments etc...My goal (and OH's) was to become parents....it's taken different courses along the way, it's not gone how we thought it would...but if the end result is us becoming parents, it will all be worthwhile.  Love to you.    

Jessting - been thinking of you!        Good thing is that you know what is wrong and it can be treated.  Glad you have some time off work, look after yourself.  xx

Louplou - I know it's hard...not long til Sat!  FXd for you hun!!  xxx


AFM - feeling pretty calm today, understanding a bit more about it all.  One more cycle of Clomid then we will go back to TTC naturally, taking the usual heapload of supplements and will start acupuncture next month.  We have to save up for IVF.    It would be a modern miracle if I got a BFP naturally at my age...but hey, might as well keep trying til IVF!!  I want to be on the front page of the Sun or in the Guinness Book of Records!  

Love to you all and chin up.      xxx


----------



## Hails

Hi all


I'm doing really good... Still got the flu, it terrible when your pregnant... It last longer and you feel 10times worse...
I'm waiting for my letter for my first scan... Hopefully be in post this week   symptoms aren't to bad.. Times don't feel pregnant others times do lol... 

Anyone in there 2ww yet? Xxx


----------



## shelbel

Hi all

Hope your all doing well.

Flossey - unfortunately finances won't allow me a break from work as I'm the main breadwinner but I am getting so close to breaking point that it's scaring me. The pcos is probably the main cause but the pelvic adhesions also play a part. This is my first cycle at 100mg but my forth overall although I had a break for my op. My consultant said he would try another drug before going down ivf route. How about you?

Louplou - yep I'm fine thanks just furious with my self, certainly felt like a drink last night but resisted! Lol what is everyone's view on drinking while ttc? 

Heavenly - after this cycle I have 3 more cycles then consultant will look at another drug. Have you got many clinics in our area to chose from ?

Hails - yep on my 2ww and it's killing me! Lol

Xx


----------



## Hails

Hi shelbel
The 2ww is the longest time of your life... I remember it well...
Any symptoms? 
Alcohol ---   you kind of need a wee drink now and again when ttc but they don't recommend it... The odd one would do no harm... Def not in your two weeks wait tho... Body needs to be really really healthy..  
Will pray for you   when is Af due? Are you temping?..   xx

Girls thanx for the kind words... Any help you need I'm here   xxx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls
well what a few days   seeing my dad wasnt great but didnt really expect it to be!! went to see my mate today and her 9 day old son which was lovely but very very hard   . Feeling very down today like it hasnt worked and wont work   have had some strange things going on like feelin sick but if i eat it goes away for a while   hot sweats driving me mad   and everyone i see is pregnant   a/f due 30th im gonna go completley mad by then    
shelbel- im on 2 week wait as well hard isnt it   but     it works for us.
heavenly- glad you feeling calmer  
louplou- good luck with the resisting of poas but if you do good luck   
jessting - oh poor you hope you feel better soon hun    
loulou- thats great news about scan       it works 
flossey- hope all going ok   
hails- its great to hear some posative news   for a healthy pregnancy for you
sorry if i missed anyone hope your all ok
lots of       and      to you all
rhi xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi

Hails - yep not been drinking in 2 ww but really hard ATM as work is driving me to breaking point! Need to start my accupuncture again me thinks. As for symptoms have the moodiness and tiredness but thats pretty par for the course for me. I have got a really sore nipple ( yes just one Lol! ) which started a few days post ov and the bumpy bits around are more prominent and one has actually appeared on the top of the nipple -(sorry tmi) bloody hurtsbut probably not a sign just never had it before. Will wait a little while to see if goes but if not best get checked out as previously had lump in that breast. I've been temping.

Rhi - I'm due on the 30th too! When do you think you ov'd? I got that sicky feeling last month - bloody horrible isn't it? I cannot explain how much I hate 2ww so if you need a rant or some support let me know - we can get thru it together! When are you going to test? 

Xx


----------



## heavenly

shelbel said:


> Unfortunately finances won't allow me a break from work as I'm the main breadwinner but I am getting so close to breaking point that it's scaring me. The pcos is probably the main cause but the pelvic adhesions also play a part. This is my first cycle at 100mg but my forth overall although I had a break for my op. My consultant said he would try another drug before going down ivf route. How about you?
> 
> Certainly felt like a drink last night but resisted! Lol what is everyone's view on drinking while ttc?
> 
> Heavenly - after this cycle I have 3 more cycles then consultant will look at another drug. Have you got many clinics in our area to chose from ?


I am worried about you.  Are you sure you are up to 3 more cycles on Clomid? xx

Luckily I don't drink, so don't have that temptation....chocolate however.........  Re clinics, there is one in Brighton (12 miles away) and one in Tunbridge Wells (30 odd miles away) and then there is London, so I have a few to choose from but as it won't be for a few months, I am going to take a break from all the research. We know we are having IVF/DE and we need to save up. So will come off Clomid after next cycle and just relax, will be nice to do that!


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 said:


> hi girls
> well what a few days  seeing my dad wasnt great but didnt really expect it to be!! went to see my mate today and her 9 day old son which was lovely but very very hard  . Feeling very down today like it hasnt worked and wont work  have had some strange things going on like feelin sick but if i eat it goes away for a while  hot sweats driving me mad  and everyone i see is pregnant  a/f due 30th im gonna go completley mad by then
> shelbel- im on 2 week wait as well hard isnt it  but   it works for us.
> rhi xx


Glad you got through it with your dad. And I do understand about spending time with youngsters. 

I am due end of the month as well!! xx


----------



## shelbel

Thanks or your concern heavenly, really do feel something will have to give and it will either be my job or ttc. Normally can cope with anything but so hard when on clomid. Need to get some perspective really , jobs will come and go but ttc could change my life forever.

Yep it will be good for you to relax for a bit. My friend lives in tunbridge wells it's a lovely part of the country you live in

Xx


----------



## heavenly

shelbel said:


> Thanks or your concern heavenly, really do feel something will have to give and it will either be my job or ttc. Normally can cope with anything but so hard when on clomid. Need to get some perspective really , jobs will come and go but ttc could change my life forever.
> 
> Yep it will be good for you to relax for a bit. My friend lives in tunbridge wells it's a lovely part of the country you live in
> 
> Xx


When things are getting too much, I get out into the countryside and go for mega long walks, really helps me and OH to forget about everything for a while......it also puts things into perspective. Work is not the be and end all but as you say, TTC could...hopefully will....change your life forever. I think you need a good spring clean! (not the house...but your spirit!).  Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Hails

Hi shelbel

My two weeks wait I had really bad wind and was very hungry! My temp didnt drop either.I notice my breast had big blue veins. That's it! So don't worry to much. I tested 2days late and was positive. Fingers crossed for you.
Wee break from work might help you? Xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Well girls, just a quickie from me - I'm out this month, AF has just shown up    Feel totally gutted. Back on the crazy pills tomorrow then.

Good luck to all who are still on 2ww - stay positive xx

Lou x


----------



## heavenly

Louplou_22 said:


> Well girls, just a quickie from me - I'm out this month, AF has just shown up  Feel totally gutted. Back on the crazy pills tomorrow then.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still on 2ww - stay positive xx
> 
> Lou x


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Lovely Ladies...

Just a quick one to send hugs to Louplou_22 and anyone else who needs a hug at the moment.  Will be able to send a better post tomorrow.  

Just popping on quickly while I'm having a birthday drink with my sister. I'm 34 today... ooh dear.   

Lou.x


----------



## Jessting

Evening all!

Hope you are ok.

Louplou : Sorry you have more crazy pills to take. Take care of yourself, hope you have a nice relaxing weekend 

Loulou: Happy Birthday! Hope you have fab day xxx

Heavenly: Looks like you've had/got a lot to think about at the moment. I wish I could wade in with some helpful advice but I don't really know anything. So I can send you   and applaud your calm approach xx

Rhi: 2WW! You're half way through it already! Not long to go.
I know it's really hard seeing people with babies. My best friend/sil is 37 weeks pregnant and I'm having to prepare myself for the baby. On ******** there are dozens of pregnant women (and girls) who have children less than a year old - all I want to write is that I think they are greedy! And people who 'accidentally' get pregnant! Grrrr! Stay strong lovely  

AFM : feeling loads better although still very out of breath if I do anything remotely strenuous like walking upstairs. Nearly a normal colour and only needed to take one set of meds which is good - apparently the half life of clomid is 5 days and it took 5 days to subside so def the clomid. 
This morning I got a spike in temperature as well as some cramping and light bleeding that was gone by this afternoon. I think I might have ovulated! I was doing LH tests and didn't pick up a surge but I reckon that's cos I didn't test on Tuesday til very late so may have missed it. Because of all the issues me and DH only got 1    yesterday morning but it may have been well timed so we may be in for a chance!!!
So prob in 2ww. Hurray and Arggh! 

Hello everyone I've missed, hope everything is well with you 
Jessting xx


----------



## Jessting

Shebel : sorry I missed you! Sorry you are feeling so down at the moment. I think you are right about TTC take precedence over work. Hope you can find a balance. Your sore nipple sounds promising though  

X


----------



## Faithope

to loulou


----------



## shelbel

Hi all

Just a quick one from me - well I'm certainly having a rest as I've been admitted to hospital today as pain got bad again.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## heavenly

Loulou32 said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies...
> 
> Just a quick one to send hugs to Louplou_22 and anyone else who needs a hug at the moment. Will be able to send a better post tomorrow.
> 
> Just popping on quickly while I'm having a birthday drink with my sister. I'm 34 today... ooh dear.
> 
> Lou.x


Happy Birthday!!  34...? Youngster....


----------



## heavenly

Jessting said:


> AFM : feeling loads better although still very out of breath if I do anything remotely strenuous like walking upstairs. Nearly a normal colour and only needed to take one set of meds which is good - apparently the half life of clomid is 5 days and it took 5 days to subside so def the clomid.
> This morning I got a spike in temperature as well as some cramping and light bleeding that was gone by this afternoon. I think I might have ovulated! I was doing LH tests and didn't pick up a surge but I reckon that's cos I didn't test on Tuesday til very late so may have missed it. Because of all the issues me and DH only got 1  yesterday morning but it may have been well timed so we may be in for a chance!!!
> So prob in 2ww. Hurray and Arggh!


So glad you are feeling better. FXd you ovulated and re the BMS...it only takes the once!


----------



## heavenly

shelbel said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick one from me - well I'm certainly having a rest as I've been admitted to hospital today as pain got bad again.
> 
> Hope you are all well xx


Big hugs shelbel.  Please keep us all posted. xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning all

Thanks for the hugs.

Loulou - Happy Birthday for yesterday! Welcome to the 34 club    Hope you had a lovely day x

Shelbel - sorry to hear that you are in hospital. I hope the pain subsides and that they get the to the bottom of whatever is causing it. Huge     to you x

Heavenly - hope all is well with you - where abouts are you in your cycle? x

Jessting - glad you are feeling better now, must have been very scary. I really hope that you ovulated and as Heavenly said, it only takes one!!   

AFM -well AF is well and truly here. Quick question (and sorry if TMI) but I seem to be passing lots of clots and it just seems 'different' to normal - could this be the clomid? Have you ladies noticed any change in your af since being on the crazy pills? I was feeling very sorry for myself last night, ate pizza and chocolate and even had a glass of red wine! Apart from feeling the size of a house today for eating all that, don't feel too bad, bit miserable but I know that will subside - the sunshine helps. We have my Grandad's 90th b'day party this weekend so something to take my mind off it all.

Hope the sun is shining where you are, enjoy.

love to all

Lou x


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
shelbel hope you feel better soon    
just a quick one from me had blood test today to see how well i ovulated atm i am totally full up with a really nasty cold     could of done without it at mo.
hope everyone ok will be back later to do personals 
rhi xx


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Lovely ladies... what a lovely day out there today.  

Faithope - Thanks Hun for the big birthday message    How are you feeling now Hun?.  

Heavenly - Unfortunately yes 34!    Although I do still feel 21    I hope you are well? 

Shelbel - Sorry to hear that you have been admitted to hopsital, take care of yourself and take a well deserved rest.  

Louplou_22 - Sorry to hear that you are having a really painful period, I'm not sure about the passing of Lumps on clomid, as it's my first cycle.  But i hope you start feeling a lot better soon.  

rhi81 - I hope your blood test comes back that you ovulated this month   but sorry to hear that your not feeling very well.  There seems to be a lot of nasty colds going around at the moment.  

Jessting - I hope you are well today, and Fingers crossed that you ovulated while having your  .

Big   to anyone else I have missed.  

Afm, well I shared a bottle of Bubbly with my sister last night, and thoroughly enjoyed myself.    I know I'm not meant to be drinking while TTC, but hey it was my birthday.  
Today has been good so far, dropped DD at school then spent the morning in Bluewater, shopping for some new Toms for the Summer, and then bought some face masks and salts to pamper myself tonight.    Just need to pounce on my DH tonight   as I've just done a test and get my surge.  So could be a good weekend.  

I hope everyone else has a nice day.  

Lou.x


----------



## Faithope

*Loulou*  I haven't posted as I am not sure whether Clomid is going to happen as soon as tuesday (followup appointment) or if we are going for FET in a couple of months...lots to sort out first. I am doing ok, have good days and bad days  Sounds like you are going to be busy tonight 

Big hello to everyone, sorry to keep popping in and out


----------



## Loulou32

Best of Luck Hun, whatever you decide to do, have got everything crossed for you.   
Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hello all

Just wondered how everyone is doing? Hope you have all had good weekends. Is anyone testing in the next few days?

I'm taking my third tablet tonight, have been having crazy mood swings today... Feel totally sorry for DH. Seems to be anger at the moment, just in relation to this whole process   

Just wondered whether any of you know anything about taking Angus castus for lengthening the luteal phase? I have read about it on here but don't know how much to take. I am convinced that I have an issue with my LP as never get more than 11dpo. Might also try acupuncture as I've heard that helps. Any experiences with acupuncture?

Anyway, best do the tesco online shopping... how dull. 

Love to all

Lou x


----------



## Loulou32

Louplou_22 - Sorry to hear that you are having bad mood swings, I'm day 16 and seem to be having weird emotions myself.    I took Angus Cactus for a couple of months after a miscarriage, it just seemed to make me spotty.  
I'm not sure if you are meant to take it while taking Clomid though, maybe google that to make sure.  I know it's meant to balance out your cycles, but am sure I read not to take it with clomid  

I hope everyone else is well? what a beautiful day again out there.   

Lou.x


----------



## heavenly

Louplou - Sorry you are having mood swings.    I can't comment on Agnus Castus I'm afraid, but I am sure the lovely ladies on here will be able to help.    I start acupuncture on 5 April, can't wait!!  xx

Faithope - Nice to see you, hope you keep popping in and out!    

Loulou - How are you hun?

AFM, 6 mile walk Saturday, 4 mile walk yesterday, both on the South Downs, my legs are KILLING me today, but it was fab!!  AF is due end of the week, I won't be testing though, just will wait and see.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## PPD

Hi everyone,

Been reading some of the posts and overwhelmed at how supportive everyone is! 

On 2nd cycle of clomid and feeling like im having a tough time but after reading some of the posts know im not going crazy with all these feelings etc and im not on my own.

Hope im welcome to join in the discusions feel quite 'needy' at the moment and nice to be 'around' people who are going through simlar things!


----------



## Hails

Hi ppd

Welcome to the crazy world of clomid  
Everyone is very supportive and kind with words... Anything you need to know you will find out here   
You will see from my signature about my treatment... Good luck on your journey  
Fingers crossed for your bfp xx


----------



## heavenly

PPD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been reading some of the posts and overwhelmed at how supportive everyone is!
> 
> On 2nd cycle of clomid and feeling like im having a tough time but after reading some of the posts know im not going crazy with all these feelings etc and im not on my own.
> 
> Hope im welcome to join in the discusions feel quite 'needy' at the moment and nice to be 'around' people who are going through simlar things!


Welcome.  And you are NOT going crazy.  Keep posting, we are all here for support! xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Morning ladies

how are we all?

since i've had a break from clomid i feel GREAAATTT!

xx


----------



## heavenly

flossey25 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> how are we all?
> 
> since i've had a break from clomid i feel GREAAATTT!
> 
> xx


Hi Flossey. Glad you are feeling better! 

AFM, AF is due end of the week. Then one more cycle of Clomid to go, even though I haven't had any side effects, I am quite looking forward to going back TTC au naturel for the next few months until we go ahead with DE.


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning All

PPD - welcome!! I am on my 2nd cycle and finding it much harder this time round - the side effects all seem to be worse than last month. You are not alone at all - this board has helped me loads over last couple of months. What dose of clomid are you on? Did you ov last cycle? Big    to you x

Flossey - glad to hear you are feeling better x

Heavenly - don't blame you for looking forward to trying au naturel for a while after months of clomid. Keeping everything crossed that AF does not arrive at the end of the week...   

Loulou - how are you hon? Thanks for the advice about angus castus - it does seem like you shouldn't take it whilst on clomid.

Hails - hope you are doing ok x

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - as I said above, my side effects seem to be worse this month - I assume there is some kind of culmulative effect? I was up twice in the night, dripping with sweat (despite only sleeping in my pants!). Not nice. Oh well, I have to work on the basis that if I'm experiencing side effects then it must be working...    Mood swings are a bit better than the weekend tho, thank god. I don't get a scan this month, just a blood test to see if its worked so hopefully all will be ok.

Right best get on.

love to all

Lou x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Louplou - The side effects suck dont they! i had them for 3 months and it was the worst 3 months of my life. i felt like a totally different person. when is the last pill?

Heavonly-  i really do hope you have a successful cycle but i understand you'd want that break. while i wait for the lap and dye and ovarian drilling i feel so much better. back to being me and planning my wedding.

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## PPD

Louplou_22 - Im on 50mg, bloods last month showed i did ov so fingers crossed. Im also finding this month harder than last but heres hoping its all for the greater good! Not feeling as crazy today though which is good. When you due for your bloods? If i dont get BFP this time im having a scan on CD9. 

Heavenly - Thanks for the   just posting on here made me feel better yesterday (im amazed at the power!! never been one for cyber chat)  

How has everyones DH been? mine has been amazing! I know i married him so i am biased at thinking he's great but serioulsy with the mood swings and   all the time hes just taking it in his stride (still early days though lol) 

Seriously though thanks to everyone who posted words of encouragement did make me feel better and ive taken some of the advice and been out to get rescue remedy to see if that helps so   to everyone x


----------



## heavenly

Louplou - I get night sweats, though not sure if it's the Clomid.  I am on ADs and they cause night sweats, I am used to them now.  Good luck with the blood test.  xx

flossey - How exciting, I am sure the wedding planning will take your mind off things.  

PPD - My OH is my hero, we have been together 8 years and he is a rock, he has helped me through losing my dear mum, which was a terrible time for me and also 4 years of TTC, he deserves a medal!!        You may never have been one for cyber chat before......but bad luck...you will be sucked in now...no hope for you!!       

AFM, AF due end of the week (hopefully it doesn't, but I am prepared!), sore throat for the last week, very annoying.  Weather beautiful down here, legs still aching after weekend walking.  We have a gas leak so I have no hot water for a couple of days.....and breathe....life is wonderful...nothing gets me down..........  

Love to you all!  xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Well i had my blood results today and couldnt believe it one was 7.2 and other was 9.9 you need over 30 to have ovulated i am totally gutted     i really had my hopes up afer my folicle tracking scans as i had 2 follies 1 each side and they said it was all going so well and i would ovulate in 15th or 16th i rang the fertility clinic and they couldnt believe it either as i started on 100mg clomid and all scans were lookin good i have to take 150mg next cycle which im not looking forward to but dont hold out much hope now, my body is bloody useless and so am i     i really dont know how much more i can take it was my dear grandads birthday today which is always hard i miss him like crazy then got a phonecall to say friend of family passed away today with cancer which brings it all back to me when dh had it   
sorry for the me post but just dont know what to do anymore  
 to all 
rhi xx


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 said:


> hi girls,
> Well i had my blood results today and couldnt believe it one was 7.2 and other was 9.9 you need over 30 to have ovulated i am totally gutted   i really had my hopes up afer my folicle tracking scans as i had 2 follies 1 each side and they said it was all going so well and i would ovulate in 15th or 16th i rang the fertility clinic and they couldnt believe it either as i started on 100mg clomid and all scans were lookin good i have to take 150mg next cycle which im not looking forward to but dont hold out much hope now, my body is bloody useless and so am i   i really dont know how much more i can take it was my dear grandads birthday today which is always hard i miss him like crazy then got a phonecall to say friend of family passed away today with cancer which brings it all back to me when dh had it
> sorry for the me post but just dont know what to do anymore
> to all
> rhi xx


Bless you.  I'm so sorry everything is on top of you at the moment. I really hope 150mg works for you, and please don't think that about yourself, I know it's hard but you are NOT useless and neither is your body, it just needs some tweaking here and there, to find out exactly what can be done to help you ovulate. Please go easy on yourself, and try to spend time with friends or your OH, doing something nice, long walks, girly chats etc....so you don't dwell on negative thoughts.


----------



## rhi81

thanks heavenly   yesterday was a very hard day   but im sure after a few days i will pick myself up and carry on it was just a massive shock as thought all was going ok.
will be back to do personals later off up my sisters for the day which is in the middle of nowhere so i can try and sort my head out a litte bit.
Hope everyone ok? - shelbel you any better hun?
thanks again heavenly for the lovely words it really helped  
rhi xx


----------



## heavenly

rhi81 said:


> thanks heavenly  yesterday was a very hard day  but im sure after a few days i will pick myself up and carry on it was just a massive shock as thought all was going ok.
> will be back to do personals later off up my sisters for the day which is in the middle of nowhere so i can try and sort my head out a litte bit.
> Hope everyone ok? - shelbel you any better hun?
> thanks again heavenly for the lovely words it really helped
> rhi xx


Sounds like a good plan going to your sisters. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## Jessting

Hi ladies.

Just popping in to say I'm out as AF turned up on day 18. Probably best as I have been poorly for the last week, very severe anemia, feel awful and off work. Not a good start for a pregnancy. Got a appt next Monday at consultants, so having some thought about whether to take a break and get well before trying again. Have to have at least one cycle out as won't get clomid in time. At the moment I don't feel it's a bad thing, had a true taste of the TTC struggle this month!

Sorry, will come back and do personals later 

Jessting xxx


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone sorry for the lack of personals but I'm on my phone Internet and struggle to stay connected long enough to catch up.

Afm unfortunately I'm back in hopsital since Sunday. have a 5.5cm cyst and in a lot of pain. They'd normally operate on that size but because its my only good ovary they are holding off as would quite possibly have to remove it. However is also risk it is twisting on itself and could cut off blood supply to ovary and kill it off so it really is a waiting game. Af is due fri and I'm an emotional wreck at the moment can't stop crying and the staff at the hospital aren't helping xx


----------



## Hails

Hi all

Shelbel -   uh dear misses... You are going thru it.... Hard to stay strong thru all this.... Have you tried acupuncture.. It really takes all the pain of your Af away..won't help with cysts tho. To much risk operating with your good ovary   doesn't help the pain tho. I never had anything done with mine either and it's so frustrating. 

To all the girls... Keep fighting the heartache and pain...     you will all get there... I felt the same and never ever in a million years thought I would get pregnant as I had 20% chance... Miracles do happen, I'm proof. Doesn't help at the minute when you Af turns up and the tears start for another cycle. 

If it wasn't for acupuncture I wouldn't be here... I took Chinese herbs for 6weeks and put my feet in hot water before bed to heat my womb... Always have your feet warm... Keeps the womb warm, Chinese acupuncturist believe that infertility patients have cold worms - babies like heat and a healthily blood flow environment... The tablets and acupuncture needles heat your womb and create better circulation and make it baby heaven to implant and live for 9months. I feel blessed... My scan has just arrived in post today and it still doesn't feel real... I pray for you's all   xx sorry for the big msg


----------



## heavenly

Jessting - Sorry AF has turned up.      And I don't think it's a bad thing if you get yourself fighting fit again.  x

Shelbel - You poor thing.      I hope you have some support around you.  We are here for you.  xx

Hails - Thanks for all the tips.      I start acupuncture next week and am really looking forward it.  Only have one more cycle of Clomid left, then it will be back to TTC naturally, just with supplements and acupuncture.  Look after yourself.  xx

AFM, AF is due tomorrow, bit annoying as me and OH are going to the Royal Albert Hall tomorrow night to see Paul McCartney (SO excited as I love The Beatles!), so would rather AF held off til Friday....or obviously didnt' come at all....but nothing will spoil my enjoyment tomorrow!

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning lovely ladies

Shelbel - so sorry to hear that you are still in hospital. You must be feeling terrible. Huge     for you - will be keeping everything crossed that the cyst doesn't twist. I have suffered with cysts on my ovaries for years so I know exactly what you are going through hon (I have had 2 aspirated and one HUGE one removed during section having DD) x

Jessting - sorry to hear the witch arrived but as you say, might be best to get yourself up to full strength. Good luck with your consultant appointment on Monday   

Heavenly - heres hoping af stays away today    Hope you have a fabulous time at the Royal Albert Hall - great venue, we saw the Killers there about 4 years ago and I loved it! 

Hails - I think I going try accupuncture - sounds really positive. Let us know how your scan goes. x

Rhi81 - so so sorry to hear that you didn't ovulate, you must be so disappointed. Please don't beat yourself up though, you are not useless at all (although this is exactly what I say to DH whenever we get bfn   ). Lets hope the higher dose works, will be keeping everything crossed for you. Take care of yourself   

Loulou - how are you hon?

PPD - Hope you are doing ok. I am due for bloods on day 21 so 11 April. I had a scan last month but don't get one this month, just bloods but assume if I don't ov this month then they will scan again next month (am guessing as new to all this clomid stuff!) My DH is pretty good, although he doesn't really do emotions that well so struggles when I get upset about bfns - we just deal with things differently. He also feels the pressure a bit when we have to get down to the bms sometimes   . Where abouts are you in your cycle now?

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - taken last tablet now so hoping the side effects will lessen a bit but that it is doing its job! Might have a bit of a problem with bms this month as we are going a away for a couple of days when I am due to ov (bad bad timing I know) and will have DD in the room with us   Have said to DH that we'll have to do it in the bathroom if needs be!! 

love to all

Lou x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
can i ask a question TMI alert   the last 4-5 days my nipples have gone huge even dh is like wow!!! is this a clomid side affect does anyone no ?a/f due tomorrow but not feeling like it will show - none of the symptoms have arrived yet    
thanks girls     hope everyone ok    
rhi xx


----------



## Loulou32

Morning girls. sorry I have been awol...  

Louplou_22 - Yes I'm good Hun, on cycle day 18 so just a waiting game now.  Poor husband got jumped on Thursday through to Sunday, then Tuesday for good luck, so he is now knackered.  
I know what you mean about bad timing, as if this cycle doesn't work then we will be in Ireland for Easter, and DD will be in with us as well.  Not that bothers DH, but that is just kinda Yuck if you ask me.   

rhi81 - I'm not sure if the Clomid would make your nipples much larger, but mine did get a lot darker and the veins showed more when I was pregnant with DD, so could be a good sign.  

Shelbel - Sorry to hear that your having such a bad time of it, and also that the nurses and the hospital is being such a bad experience.  I really hope they manage to give you some pain relief and sort your cyst out.  

Jessting - Nightmare that your   has turned up, but might be good to have a fresh start for your next cycle when your feeling better.  

Hails - Good luck with your Scan Hun, I bet you can't wait.    Also I like the idea of acupuncture, as I've heard so many good things about it.  Just need to try and find somewhere that is reasonably priced.  

Heavenly - I hope the   stays away for you, and you get a lovely surprise this month.    Also I hope you have a great time at the Royal Albert Hall.  

PPD - Hey Hun, I hope you are well, and welcome to this lovely thread.  

Big   to anyone else I have missed.  What a lovely day out there again.  I just love this sunshine   and could sunbathe all day in it like a cat.    

afm, I think i am loosing the plot, as I went to visit my friend yesterday who has just had a lovely baby boy.  She asked me to hold him while she was making us lunch, and I found myself wanting to give him back to her.    As though I have lost all my maternal instincts  .  Now it gets me wondering if I am just desperate to be pregnant again, and that I'm not very maternal anymore.  .  When I told DH he just thought it was funny.  But a bit weird as I spent the last 4 years dying to have another baby.


----------



## Faithope

*loulou*  thats because he was not your's, its different with your own  I won't be on Clomid until Late July if FET doesn't work, so will join you all then xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Hi girls im just dropping in quick
Rhi81 - the nipple thing is a good sign, and definitely not clomid related.  When i found out i was pregnant in january the week before my boobs were really sore, and nipples had gone weird, i thought at the time that i had spent too long doing weights at the gym after Xmas etc but low and behold i was pregnant! Didnt work out for me, but its definitely a good sign! Good luck
I am still reading all your posts girls, just not saying too much at the mo..... im waiting for my first AF post M/C feel like its due anytime now but could be another 2 weeks yet! My cysts have reduced since losing the pregnancy which is good so we are going to try for the first month naturally and see what happens
 xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
wish it could be good sign but according to bloods didnt ovulate this month on 100mg so got to have 150mg next cycle   but thanks for your replies   hope everyone ok and enjoying this gorgeous weather  

rhi xx


----------



## Loulou32

rhi81 - Sorry to hear that Hun, I've got a feeling i wont of ovulated this month either   as I usually start getting swollen
boobs afterwards.  Ho Hum.  
Yes loving the weather, looks like it's going to be another lovely day   , with an added bonus that it's Friday! woohoo!  

Faithope - Hey Hun, I have everything crossed for your FET working, so hopefully we wont see you on this thread.    that's in a good way.  

Lisymb - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Hun     good luck for your next cycle  

I hope the rest of you girlie's are good.  

Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi all

Just a quickie...

Rh81 - any news from you hon? Has the dreaded af arrived?

Heavenly - how was Paul McCartney? Hope you had a great time and that the witch stayed away (and continues to...)

Loulou - are you due some blood results soon? Keeping everything crossed that you ov'd x

Faithope - good luck with fet hon x

Lisymb - hope af arrives soon x

Hello to everyone else 

Afm - all fine here. Cd9 today - seems to be flying by! Hopefully the comic is doing its thing at the mo and that I of again. Don't feel half as hopeful as I did last month, funny that !!!

Love to all

Lou x


----------



## Loulou32

Louplou_22 - Hey Hun, I don't think i ovulated (if at all) until last Sunday, so am due a blood test this Sunday, but the clinic isn't open, so will have to be Monday instead    I wonder if that's ok being a day late?  
Have got everything crossed for you, and hope you ovulate this month.  

Big   to everyone else, I hope you are all enjoying this Friday afternoon Sunshine.   and that you have got good things planned for the weekend?    I am going to see the X Factor at the o2, should be a laugh at least.  

Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - I don't think one day will matter - progesterone is supposed to peak 7 days after ov - could you get it done tomorrow instead maybe? X

Lisymb - just read my earlier post - I hope i didn't offend you, I meant hope af arrives so that you can get back on the clomid and ttc! Although I have to say, I fell pg with dd the month after my m/c, without having another af in between... So fingers crossed for you xxxx

Hello to everyone else. DH has just gone out to get Chinese, naughty but yum yum. Enjoy the weekend all xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies

Sunhog had a query re others success with clomid.


sunhog said:


> Hi All,
> I was hoping that some of you would be able to share some success stories for Clomid, I have an appointment with my cosultant in May were I will need tell him my decission on either trying clomid or going straight for IVF.
> Is it worth trying the clomid first?
> Thanks


Happy chatting, Love Krissi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hello peeps

Its very quiet on here. Any news from anyone? Hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM - cd12 today so we need to get going with the bms again. Haven't been feeling great, and mostly have been feeling very anxious and upset about life generally  , not a nice feeling at all. Bloomin' clomid. Hey ho, heres hoping this cycle is successful...    

love to all

Lou x


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Louplou_22 Hun, it has been very quiet on here hasn't it.    Sorry to hear that your feeling anxious and upset at the moment.    Although I know how you feel as I've convinced myself that this cycle hasn't worked as I feel like I've got   coming any minute and I'm only on day 23  .  Also I had my blood test done today, as couldn't get it done yesterday, so think I'm am completely out of sync this month.  

Sunhog - Sorry I can't help out at the moment as I'm only on my first month of Tamoxifen, but am sure some other lovely ladies will be able to advise.  I suppose it all depends whether your consultant thinks you have got a better chance with Clomid or IVF.  With clomid you will only get a couple of follicles a month, and IVF should make you produce a lot more.  But involves a lot more drugs and egg collection etc.  Sorry If I have confused you even more.   

Big   to everyone else, I hope you all are fine and just enjoying the lovely sunshine still  

Lou.x


----------



## Hails

Hi girls  

Just reading few posts... 
Loulou- sorry to hear your suffering from anxiety due to clomid, I also suffered from it when I was on clomid... It's a terrible feeling. I feel for you, why don't you try some rescue remedy, it's great for the anxiety. It's very very hard to try for a baby when you just don't feel well... I hope you feel better soon... The feeling will pass soon... 

Good luck to everyone else  

I'm 11weeks..... sickness has just set in past few days and terrible headaches, it's hard getting out of bed    I feel absolutely terrible... I'm suffering with extremely bad nasal congestion which is due to the pregnancy.. Good signs tho as my scan is next week and was beginning to get scared with the little symptoms I have...

Xx


----------



## lucy2linda

hello all - i'm new to this thread, hope you don't mind me popping in, just after a little advice..
just started on 3rd cycle clomid, I've checked out most of the side effects, but this month it's been a little different. AF lasted 2 proper days really, 1st day was extremley heavy (apologies for TMI)!! - with quite a lot of clottting, then it tapered to not much. Was really painful as well. Since then had cramps in lower abdomen - feels very like ovulation - & had a watery discharge - which (again TMI   sorry) is soaking through my knickers every single day since.
Does this sound like a  normal side effect? or do i have something odd going on??


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girls....
Well my AF came back yesterday with a vengeance!! :-( Very painful and heavy but a good thing i guess, at least my system will be properly cleared out now! Decided to go back on my clomid afterall.... we were going to try naturally for first month but i feel ready for another pregnancy and if my body isnt ready then i guess it wont let it happen!  Plus ive had soo many people say to me that they started again after just one cycle that i cannot see the harm in it......Soo the crazy hormones will be winging their way back to me soon!!
I will keep you all updated. although i go on my hols in 17 days! Cannot wait and will do me good to get away and relax!
Hope your all doing ok... 
Hails let us know how the scan goes hun  xxx


----------



## Jessting

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well. Just popped in to say I'm out for 4 - 6 months. Been to the consultants and he basically said that it's not safe to try for a pregnancy with such low haemaglobin. I have to build it up and it will take a while. In many ways I'm actually quite relieved because I've lost a lot of confidence and just don't feel mentally, let alone physically ready to have a baby. I feel terribly for my DH who has to stand by and watch as his dreams are dictated by me.
So I'm going to get well and get myself in the best physical shape I can. You never know, maybe I'll pregnant naturally in a few months time!

If it's ok I'd like to pop in here now and again to see how you are all doing. I hope you all get the BFPs you deserve and I want to be here to congratulate you when you do! I may have only been here for a short while but you have given me the support I needed to help me through.

Much love and babydust to you all
Jessting xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey ladies

Well little update from me. i am having the lap and dye, ovarian drilling and 2 other things im not sure of lol on Monday 21st may, little upset as was told no one will be allowed to stay with me but will get that confirmed at the pre op. Have started planning my wedding, 15th October 2012 wooop not long to go!!! Feel great since having a break from clomid

Hails, sorry your not feeling too well, hope the scan goes well x

Jesting, so sorry to hear your out for a while, but i can say the break will do you good. sure your hubby understands and would like you better above anything else. i feel so much better since having a break from clomid etc and living life again. 

Lisymb, i've not really been following this thread lately as ive been caring for my mother after her recent op and my mind wasnt really with it. what is happening with you? hugs x

To everyone else, sending you lots of hugs and kisses

PS. i may not post much but your all in my thoughts x


----------



## Lisymb

Hey flossey
not sure how much you know..... i had ERPC at 10 weeks pregnant as baby stopped growing at 6 weeks :-( very sad!! That didnt work out either really as the op didnt go to plan and so i bled to 2 weeks after the op! I was told by fertility nurse to wait 2 clear cycles before going back on clomid but everyone else has said wait until first AF and then get back on it.  I feel ok, and more positive about things so i am back taking it again! Im on my second tablet, and just dredding all those side effects that are going to start winging their way to me.  Luckily we have a holiday booked in a couple of weeks and i off lots of time off work as got two weddings coming up too. Me and DH had a chat and decided that being away on holiday would be a good time to find out if we get that BFP again as we are away from friends/family and can deal with whatever the result is by ourselves and in time..... im scared about what our future holds but i guess we have to try and be positive otherwise we wouldnt have got this far.
I see you have booked your wedding, how lovely, that will give you something else to focus on for a while and may be just what you need! october will fly by! Good luck with that xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Oh I'm so sorry, no I didn't know. I haven't been online much recently

I agree the break wil do you good, it's crap having the side effects. I was a different person whilst on clomid. 
I hope you get the results you Wang and you have a nice relaxing holiday. Where are you going?

Yeah I'm super excited to be married and your right something nice to focus on 

Hugs xxxc


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning ladies

Jessting - so sorry to hear your news but like you say, probably best to get yourself up to full strength before trying again. I am sure DH understands - he will just want you to be healthy. Of course its ok to pop in - look forward to hearing from you.   

lucy2linda - welcome to the board! I know that my af is quite 'clotty' to start with and then tapers off quite quickly so that might be to do with the clomid but can't help with the discharge I'm afraid. Perhaps speak to you clinic if you are unsure? xx

Flossey - Glad to hear you have date for your op. And how exciting to be planning your wedding, I loved doing mine and keep saying to DH that we will have to renew our vows in a few years so we can do it again!!

Lissy - sorry that af is here and is heavy and painful    Welcome back to the crazy clomid side effects!! I am sure its ok to start again straight away. Good luck for this cycle x

Loulou - have you had your blood results yet hon? x

Hails - thanks for your kind words - you are totally right, it is so hard to be trying for a baby when you feel so rubbish. Good luck for your scan next week. xx

Anyone heard from Heavenly or Rhi81?? If you are reading ladies, I hope all is well x

AFM - cd14 today. Have had a flaming tummy bug last couple of days so haven't really felt like bms! Managed it last night as was feeling a little better. Not had a peak on the cbfm yet though. We are off to Paultons Park/Peppa Pig World for a couple of days tomorrow so should be fun. Will prob get peak whilst away so will need to get busy with dd in the room    - not ideal but I'm sure we'll manage!

love to all

Lou x


----------



## shelbel

Hi all,

Sorry for lack fo personals but think it will take me a while to catch up on what's been going on while I've been in hospital. Hope you are all well though.

I got out yesterday and have had a really crappy few weeks. They found a cysts on my ovary again and were going to operate and then they werent and then they were etc etc! In the end they didn't and did an MRI scan instead ( the mst traumatic experience of my life!) as well as the cyst the found I've got degeneration of the spine and a prolapsed disc. Cycle wise things haven't been great either my progesterone was only 26 on the double dose of clomid which is exactly the same as I manage on my own and with the 50mg. I'm really starting to wonder why I am taking this horrible tablet that makes me feel so hormonal etc when ts not achieving anymore than I can do myself?! My af arrived inbetween and was only 2 day and really horrible with massive clots (sorry tmi!). I'm feeling the lowest I've ever felt and just can't stop crying, really feel like I'm losing my mind! Anyway I'll shut up now and stop spreading my misery! 

Hope you have a fab Easter break xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Just a quickie to send Shelbel big      Sounds like you are having a horrible time of it at the moment. No wonder you are feeling particularly low. Can you maybe take a month of the clomid? Just to get yourself together a bit? Try and look after yourself hon and we are here anytime you want to rant. 

love lou x


----------



## shelbel

Thanks Louplou. My consultant finally decided yesterday that I should have a month off to see if it stopped the cyst growing, but as I pointed out unfortunately I was advised by them all last week that I should continue it and I'd just taken my 4th dose when they told me this yesterday ! Lol so got to have next month off instead x


----------



## Loulou32

Evening Ladies... Just popping on quickly to give you all a big hug, it sounds like a lot of you are really going though it at the moment.   

Louplou_22 - I should get my Blood test back tomorrow.  But have got a feeling i didn't ovulate this month.     But would rather know either way as we are off to Ireland on Friday for two weeks to visit family and then to a Wedding.  So if it hasn't worked then I can drown my sorrows with a cheeky drink or too   

Jessting - Sorry to hear that your out of it for 4-6 months, but anything that makes you feel better and healthier has got to be a good thing    also it would be great if you get your BFP that you deserve while taking a break.  

Shelbel - Here's a big hug for you too,    sounds like you are having a nightmare at the moment    good luck Hun for this cycle.  

Flossey - I'm glad that taking a break from the dreaded clomid has done you a world of good.    Also congratulations on planning your Wedding Hun.  

Lisymb - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage    it's so sad and scary to go though a miscarriage.  Also not good to hear that your AF is so bad this month.   with this months cycle.

Lucy2linda - Welcome   to the thread Hun.

Big   to any lovely ladies I have missed out    I hope you are all well  

Lou.x


----------



## Loulou32

Morning ladies... I hope you are all well?  

Well I'm still waiting for my day 21 progesterone results.  I popped down to the surgery today to get them, but their system was down    So I now have to go back tonight and hopefully they will be able to give me the results!    
Although to be honest I have got awful AF pains this morning, so I'm not holding out much hope!  

Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lou lou

I hope you get the results you want, can't you call them instead of going all the way down there. i was once told my results by my doctor and she said i hadnt ovulated but i actually did.

Question for you, the lap and dye and hypscopy sorry cant spell it. how did that go? i'm due that in 21st may and bit anxious as to what its going to be like. ive never ever been cut open and i realise its only a minor op but little worried still
xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Flossey - Good Plan Hun, I was thinking exactly the same thing.  Can't be bothered to go down there if the system is still down.  

It's a key hole operation, I've had two previously with Ectopic pregnancy's and then this one to check that my tube was clear and to clear any endrometriotis.  Can't spell that either.  
They make a small incision in your belly button, and then either one of two little cuts either side
by your bikini line for the camera and bits.  I think mine only took 45 mins, and I didn't have hardly any pain when I came round.  They gave me pain killers to take home with me, but only really used the co-codomol at night when I was a bit uncomfortable trying to get to sleep.  You will be fine hun.  .  They reckon it can take a while to recover, but I was back to the gym within a week.   

Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

LouLou

Let me know when you spoke to your docs

thanks for the info. did the cuts hurt? was you able to walk around as soon as you got home or did you have bed rest?

Im a complete wimp with this sort of thing i just cant get my head around them cutting me open ive never ever had anything done of the sort before so think what if it dont heal and i have holes etc lol im being silly i know

xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Flossey - you will be fine, they wont let you go home in pain, and without any pain killers.    The cuts are tiny, and have a couple of stitches in them.  I was walking about as soon as I got home.  They will make sure you can get up and go for a wee etc (sorry if tmi), before you go home.  
I was sleepy for a couple of days afterwards, but meant that I slept really well.  
You will heal fine, I think mine turned into scabs within a couple of days   and then my consultant cut the stitches out for me a week later.  Which was much better as they where starting to get tight.  But after that I was completely good to go.  

Lou.x


----------



## Loulou32

Well results came back that I ovulated! Woo Hoo!    But bad news is that the Witch is definitely on the way! boo!  

Lou.x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
sorry been a bit quiet lately but have been reading had a dear friend of the familys funeral today so not a great day seems alot going on at mo finding it a little hard to cope  
Well af started today sorry for TMI  TMI TMI is really light flow and dark colour which i have never had before its usually like that for few hrs then all hell breaks loose   and bright red     i think its enough to start taking my pills tomorrow its heavier than spotting but very light and like i said dark colour lasting a lot longer could it be the clomid? 
I hope everyone doing ok will do some personals later just gonna chill on sofa with dh
 to all 
rhi xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
well rang clinic this morning and they said not to take pills today as its nearly stopped and its still dark blood they said wait and see if it starts properly which they think it will    oh my nature is a strange thing  
rhi xx


----------



## Hails

Happy Easter Sunday everyone


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lou

thanks for that, i just want it over with now, just gutted no one is allowed to be there when i come back onto the ward.

I did think i lost weight but i was pointing wrong on the diet and weighing myself wrong too so i've only actually lost 5 lbs with a weight gain of 2lbs recently. so in total 3lbs now  i cried earlier

Hails

Hows the pregnancy going? i am having the operation on 21st may 

xxxx


----------



## Hails

hi flossey 

another one  uh missy thats terrible, your getting it bad at the minute.. so sorry to hear that..
is it another cyst?

im doing ok just... very sick at the minute... scan on Thursday.. nervous but excited..


----------



## Unconditional-love

Hi ladies, I NEED YOUR HELP!!

Hope you dont mind me popping in this thread, but i am in need of some advice from you clomid ladies.

So here is my story in brief, 2 abandoned cycles of icsi the last one in jan. This was due to low egg reserve. We were told our options and egg donor is the way forward for us now, however we have to wait almost 2 years. Being 38 and not having time on my side i decided to try clomid unprescribed, (silly i know but i am desperate). Anyway i took it day 1 to 5, i had headaches and hot flashes which have now gone.

My period was due 24th march which was day 27 of my cycle i had all my period symptoms as usual but no bleeding at all, I am now on to day 43. (most i have gone to is day 32) I know that clomid can make periods late so i'm putting it down to that at the minute. I am still having cramping everyday this has all been going on since my period was due, i have some aching feeling in my bum around my hips and down my legs, and feeling sickly at different times of the day i also feel bloated especially when i need to wee, around my ovary area is also uncomfortable at times. Sometimes i feel like my period is coming but so far there is nothing. The only time i seem to feel nothing is when i wake in the morning then i get active and then it all begins around 9am ish continues on and off all day then calms down in the evening when its time for bed.

I mentioned all this to a midwife on here she said i may have overstimed with the clomid or i may be pg. My doctors is closed today for the bank holiday but i do plan to get there this week.

With this being a clomid thread i thought where better to ask for advice.  

Thank you for reading this and in advance for any advice.

Sharon xxx

P,S I dare not even take hpt although it is there at the back of my mind 24/7


----------



## Unconditional-love

Sorry i forgot to mention, the clomid isn't been taken fo ovulation, i ovulate fine, i am taking it for egg quality purposes.
xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hi
I would take hpt and review. If-ve i think there is a drug that can bring on a bleed, may be provera but would need to be prescribed. Also really wouldnt take any more without prescription. Clomid is potent stuff and not suitable for everyone, its not always great for egg quailty and can also bugger up normal lining. Its usually taken cd2-6 or 3-7 too, so unsure why you took from day 1.
If you know exactly when you had your lh surge that should give you an idea anout cycle length re hpt........ Good luck xx


----------



## Hails

hi sharon

 extremely risky taking clomid when your not prescribed it... i know your well aware of that and its pure desperation   i understand... please please be very careful.. its not a drug to be messing around with.. clomid causes ovarian cysts and can make things worse for you.. clomid is prescribed to induce ovulation, you have a low egg reserve ... clomid will not help this, cloimd works on the hormone levels  lh and fsh to produce more to help mature your egg.. if you are ovulation fine then there is really no reason for you to be on it...

have you tried acupuncture? i was trying 3 years and i conceived with acupuncture... i was on clomid 14 months.. i was waiting on oi and ivf.. i ended up with a lot of cysts and a lot of pain due to cloimd.. 

you need a scan when on clomid and you need your bloods taken monthly

do a hpt and let me know how you get on... fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hey Ladies

Sorry that I have been completely off the radar for ages, we were away from thursday to sat and then busy doing family stuff sunday and then me and DH persuaded my mum to have DD for us yesterday so we could go and queue to get into the Hockney exhibition in London. Phew, busy few days - have come back to work for a rest :-/

Loulou - so glad to hear that you ovulated hon but not so glad to hear that the witch was on her way. Did she arrive?   

Rhi81 - how are you doing now? Did af arrive properly?

Hails - good luck for your scan. Hope the sickness has subsided. Lets us know how the scan goes xx

Flossey - I was fine after my laps too - as lou says, the cuts are tiny and heal really quickly. I felt a bit weak for a few days which I put down to the aneasthetic but was back at work within a week. xx

Sharon - did you do a hpt? I echo what the others have said about clomid - it is usually taken to induce ovulation rather than anything else. Hope all works out for you x

Heavenly - if you are reading, hope you are ok... haven't heard from you in a while, been thinking about you x

AFM - well I am cd20 already, seems to have flown by this month. I got my surge on day 15 (which was typically the nights we were away with DD in our room   ) We did what we could but not convinced we gave it our best shot this month. Only time will tell. Am in for bloods tomorrow to see if I ov'd and then results on friday. Am really hoping I did, surge was a couple of days earlier this month than last so hoping that is a good thing. The very odd thing about this month is that af is due 19 April, which is 3 years to the day that I found out I was pg with dd.... hopefully it is a good sign..... !!

Anyway, best get on with some work. 

love to all

Lou x


----------



## rhi81

hi louplou,
Hope you enjoyed your time away glad you had nice few days
af sort of arrived   so started clomid anyway   taking the 150mg is making me feel quite ill with side effects but only 2 more days to go   got scan on 19th so will see what happens even though last month they said it was all good but still didnt ovulate   quick question since i started clomid my af been really light not at all like me not that im complaining     was just wondering if it made a difference to af?
hope all works for you this month     it works for you
keep me posted
  
rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Rhi - My af has been quite light since on clomid, with quite alot of clotting on the first day. I think clomid can cause your lining to be thin, hence the lighter af. I expect they will measure your lining when they do your scan, let us know how you get on on 19th xx

AFM - I had a total clomid airhead moment this morning.... went to get cd21 bloods taken, sat in waiting room and realised that I didn't have my form....    Luckily I only live a couple of minutes drive from the hospital so managed to get there and back pretty quickly. Was cross with myself though!! Results on friday, heres hoping I ov'd xx

Love to all x


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies... Just popping on quickly as we are on holiday visiting family in Ireland at the moment.

Have had the worst AF pains ever and have been waiting for the Evil witch to turn up!    As I did a test on Friday before we left and it was a bfn, which i wasn't surprised at as felt she was coming any minute.
Anyhow I haven't had my period yet, so decided to take a test this morning on the off chance   and it came back with a Faint BFP, which has now got darker    But am really confused now to whether my eyes are playing games with me>    Also I wont be able to get hold of another test until Saturday.  So for now I am just    that it's actually right and not an evaporation line.  

Big Hugs   to everyone else, and I'll report back properply and send personals when I get back next week.  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

OMW LouLou - A faint BFP is a BFP!!!  The signs of AF are the signs of pg aswell...


WOHOO Congrats my dear, you have your BFP!!x x x


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - WOWWWWWWW !!!! That is fantastic hon, I am so pleased for you. Enjoy the rest of your trip away and keep us posted when you get back.

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails, no not another one, i have been on the waiting list for this op. having ovarian drilling as well as lap and dye and they said hyscopy and md something what ever that is, good luck for the scan, let me know how it goes

LouLou congrats hun,  i hope to god its a BFP for you xx i worry about operations, so thanks for your feedback

LoupLou- be thinking of you on Friday, hope you ovulated xx

everyone i have missed, sending hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Unconditional-love

Hi Ladies,

Just poppong on to say, i ended up having a trip to my local A&E as the cramping on my left side got very severe. Negative pg test which i kind of expected. And a minor case of OHSS which i also expected. I'm home and resting now and seriosly thinking about what to do next. I do think its safe to say that i wont be taking clomid un-prescribed again. 

Thanks to the ladies who gave advice, oh and to the ladies who think clomid is to induce ovulation only, my con told us that clomid can help produce more eggs, i've read a lot about this on the net also.

Thanks again sb..x


----------



## penni_pencil

Sharon - oh sounds like your in the wars a bit   Hope you recover soon.. are you able to go back to your DR's to see what you can take on the NHS? I know my cons referred me to the Assisted Conception unit to monitor to see if they can up my dose of clomid and monitor me on it as they know we cant afford to pay for any more IVFs  so we are exploring more free ways of getting pg x


----------



## Hails

Loulou -Congratulations....   I got a faint that went darker and I'm 12weeks now.. 

Sorry flossey my head like mush at the minute, I hope everything is going to be ok for you.. Big hug   terrible what your going thru- scan is tomorrow, very nervous and worried   need to settle myself down.. Fingers crossed everything is ok.

Sharon- clomid never gave me more eggs but hopefully it works that way for you... Everyone will react different on clomid. Hopefully your con will prescribe clomid and monitor you on it so you know for sure its working for you..if clomid is something you feel like trying, mention it to your consultant and let him make the best decision for you and your body..  It's a nasty wee pill when it wants to be, hope your feeling better soon.. Feet up and rest. 

Feeling very low and tearful today, hormones are up and down.. 

hello to everyone else... Big scan tomorrow... Hope everything is ok and my baby has held on thru the 12weeks    xx


----------



## Jennyren

Good luck tomorrow Hails. 

Thinking of you. Let me know how it goes. 

AF arrived last night, 15 dpo. Cycle 5 was a bust. Doc has increased me to 150mg for last cycle as progestrone only 17 7 dpo, so poor response.


----------



## Lisymb

hey all hope you are all good
Loulou - congrats on the BFP wishing you lots of luck and a happy healthy 1 x

Hails.... will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, let me know how it goes

everyone else, sorry for lack of personals ive not had chance to read back over the last few days but hope your doing ok

Well im CD 11.... took my clomid  day 2-6 and so far not too many side effects.  MY OPK shows LH peak today which i think it pretty early but then thinking back to january i ovulated CD12 so a possibility i guess.
Im not getting my hopes pinned on this month, what with it being nly cycle 2 since my MC. Im off on my hols next week and what will be will be
Had really painful cramps yesterday which i thought may be a little egg popping or getting ready to at least? and weirdly really bad growing pains in both my legs! Anyone else have this?
Im feeling pretty lethargic and generally quite sorry for myself this week but i guess thats all part of the ride!!
xx much love xx


----------



## Hails

blessed .... Our baby is perfect... Scan is amazing.. 6cm. I'm 12weeks 3days. Very active baby... It was sucking the thumb   so cute.

Thanks girls for all the kind words. The long journey is all worth it girls when it happens. Xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hails that great news that everything is ok....so pleased  Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy from now on too  x


----------



## Hails

Thank you penni pencil ... Luck to you on your journey   xx


----------



## Jennyren

Congrats Hails 

Fab news. So was it cycle 6 of clomid or was it all au natural?


----------



## Hails

hi jennyren

it was natural   thanks to acupuncture, kick starting everything.. i had to see a consultant because i have pcos so i am getting a test done in august.. its a glucose test, im at risk of developing diabetes now. im very thirsty and pee a lot at the minute. big sign   .. not going to worry at the minute. not good for baby tho.

how are you? xx


----------



## cassie d

Fantastic news Hails


----------



## Louplou_22

Hails - that's fab news, I'm so pleased for you. I had to have a glucose tolerance test when pregnant with dd, it's was fine, don't worry too much about it. I just tried to limit my intake of sweet things and was ok when I had the gtt. What is your EDD? Xx

Lissy - sorry you are feeling rubbish this week - I felt really down in the period after taking the tabs and before ovulation this month - i felt better after ov though, guess its all to do with the damn hormones... Enjoy all the bms  

Jennyren - sorry af has arrived, that is rubbish. Fingers crossed that 150mg works for you xxx

Penni - hope you are doing ok hon. Are you still taking the clomid? X

Loulou - how you feeling hon? Hope that the bfp line gets stronger tomorrow, keep us posted xx

Afm - get my blood results tomorrow. Fingers crossed that I ov'd. Am feeling full of flu though today, really achey and rubbish. Never mind, day off work with dd tomorrow so that should cheer me up (or wear me out!)

Much love to all

Lou x


----------



## Hails

hi louplou

yeah im not going to worry to much about  the gtt... but i have been really thirsty and drinking a lot... i run a lot to the toilet day and night, more than normal.. its hitting me early, but it will settle down. 
my EDD is 23 oct  my dates are spot on with my scan and all.


----------



## Loulou32

evening ladies... just popping on quickly as the internet connection is rubbish here, I'm on my DH's laptop.  

Hails - fantastic news about your Scan Hun, am really happy for you.   

Louplou_22 - Good luck with your blood test results tomorrow, I really hope you have ovulated, but sorry to hear that your feeling so poorly.  

Big thanks to everyone that sent me congratulations.    I wont be able to get on again now until we come home on Monday evening, as we are traveling up to a Wexford tomorrow so wont have a connection. I haven't tested again yet as I'm too scared about seeing a negative test.    AF hasn't arrived yet, but have still got awful pains, so don't feel safe at all.    Will take another test on Saturday once in the hotel.  I'm praying it's positive still  

Big Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

Hails fab news hun!! I'm so pleased alls ok!
Loulou... If af hasn't arrived I wouldn't worry too much the pain is probably implantation pain! Stay positive xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hey ladies

Hope we are all well. Just to update, I got my blood results and did ovulate so that is good news. Not feeling massively positive about this cycle as not sure we did enough bms but time will tell. Am going to try acupuncture next cycle if bfn - those ladies who have had it, is there a best time in the cycle to have it?

Loulou - am praying your bfp was stronger this am - look forward to hearing from you Monday xx   

I've still got the flu - feel terrible with cough and acheyness, feeling v sorry for myself. Can't work out whether my boobs are sore or whether they just ache along with everything else!!    I'm 9dpo today, might test Tuesday if no sign of af. 

Love to all

Lou x


----------



## Hails

Hi louplou. 

I started acupuncture in end of dec 11 and I conceived naturally in feb 12. I was receiving acupuncture twice a week, yes it is a lot of money, but it worked! I am still getting it done and I'm 12 +5 today. I was on Chinese tablets as well for 7 weeks. It all worked and we are blessed. BMS - the month I got pregnant we had BMS the day before ov the day of ov and 3 days after! I used clearblue digit monitor  

Dpo for me- hungry, high temps, really bad wind ( I thought I was going to have the diarrhoea it was that bad) think that was implantation day. Had nerves in tummy the day before I tested. Oh and spots x lol


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning all


Hails - thanks for tips re accupunture I am going to book an appointment for a couple of weeks time x


Loulou - how are you hon? Looking forward to hearing from you and praying that your bfp has got stronger xx


Lissy - how are things? Where are you in your cycle? X


Afm - think it is all over for me this month. Been having old blood for a couple of days but reckon its going on too long to be implantation. Hey ho. I never get past 11dpo which is today so I am certain af will start today at some point. 


Love to all x


----------



## penni_pencil

LoupLou -  ohhh, sorry to hear that, but I'll still keep paws crossed incase it is implantation bleeding... x x x


Lisymb - Are you feeling better since you have OV'd?


Jenny - how you getting on with your higher dose? have you taken them all yet?


AFM - Im still on the clomid.. Im not monitored at the moment, but they are sending me to the ACU so I can hopefully have a higher dose and be monitored.. Ive starting the using the CBFM and ive been having a high for 5 days now! aggrrr just wanna see a peak, Im on CD24! it seems the high dose of clomid I have the longer my cycles are! nightmare, cant wait to be monitored so I can see for real whats happening.  ive sooo tired! I think its relating to  coming up to ov'ing as the last few cycles I've been really tired ov week  not sleeping all that well either, is that part and parcel of it all? Ive nearly used 20 pee sticks with it...going to cost me a fortune!


hey everyone else - The sun is shining, pity the heat isn't with it though! Do'h... bbbbrrrrr


x x x


----------



## Lisymb

hey girls
how are we all doing??
Penni - feeling ok since ive OV'd although lots of cramping going on, not sure if its implantation pain or just my body giving itself a kick up the bum!! Im 6DPO after ovulating day 11 so bit confused about how long this cycle is likely to be.  Im off on my hols this friday so not going to test until AF is due on 28th.... will see what happens! Either way im going to have a fab holiday, just need to stay off the cocktails until 28th at least  

louplou shame about the blood... its not over till its over though!

loulou?? where are you we need to know if we have another BFP coming your way.  The more ladies that get pregnant on here (and stay pregnant) the more hope i have that our turn will come soon xxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Sorry Ladies... got back late last night.  Just popping on quickly as it's DH's birthday today, so we are going out soon, so will be back later for a better chat.  

I did two pregnancy tests last night, a boots one and a first response, and they both came back quite strong BFP's    Yay!...
But have just done a clearblue digital and it came back only 1-2 weeks pregnant    so not soo yay!.  Am panicking now that it's another ectopic.  Have got a scan booked in for next Tuesday, so fingers crossed the little bean is a just a slow starter    

Big hugs   to all you lovely ladies... will be back on later after some retail therapy.  

Lou.x


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - hooray!!! So pleased for you. Don't panic about the 1-2 weeks - those conception indicators are notoriously unreliable. Not long to wait until the scan hon xxxx

Lissy - lucky you off on holiday - are you going somewhere hot? Anywhere would be better than here at the mo, pouring with rain here today!! Good luck this month, will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Penni - hope you get your peak soon hon. What dose are you on at the mo? X

AFM - I am out, af arrived yesterday afternoon, right on cue at 11dpo. Back on the crazy pills for me today  am also on antibiotics for an ear infection so feeling very sorry for myself. As I have ov'd the last two months, apparently I don't need a blood test this month so we are on our own now. I couldn't get another clinic appointment until 25th June so once this month of clomid has gone, we will be back to trying au naturel for a couple of months. Am feeling very down as reckon we will need to move to ivf fairly soon but need to save up.

Love to all x


----------



## penni_pencil

Loulou - Paws crossed for a slow starter...my friend had the same, it should in theory of shown 2-3 but it was showing 1-2 still and she had a happy and healthy pregnancy  Stay strong x x x I know how hard it can be playing the waiting game x


LoupLou - so sorry to hear AF turned up  Boo! Are you still on the 50mg?  IVF isnt as bad as it seems, I've had 3 now, the 2WW is the harder part...Im the same as you we would have to pay for IVF again if we have to go down that route, and it does look likely  Do your PCT do anything where if you can apply for it free again when your DD is over 3 if you still can't conceive naturally? I know mine did, but Im going back 5/6 years ago so its all probably changed 


Lissie - Hope you have a lovely holiday and get your BFP, you can celebrate away 

I'm on 150mg, but I self prescribed 20mg this month! my OV was only 20 on 150mg, so I thought why not! LOL not that I think its helped.. I have to go for day "21! bloods, but I haven't a clue which day to go as my cycles are all over the place.. 35 days on 150mg, whereas 100mg was 30! I was hoping for my peak so then I know when to go but its still high 


x x x


----------



## Jessting

Just popping in to say congratulations to Loulou! So pleased for you!! Hope everything goes well with your scan.
Jessting xxx


----------



## Hails

Loulou- fantastic news doll... I did the clear blue and it said I was further than I was, don't trust them. Your pregnant.. It's amazing. So happy for you.  luck to all you girls x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hi girls,

I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid this month. Very excited. Just wondered if anyone had any advice on which days to take clomid?

AF arrived on Sunday at 5 pm (my clinic says if AF arrives after 2pm then CD1 is the following day).
I went for a scan today and the person doing my scan said to take it tonight. 
The nurse who I had to collect the clomid from, told me to take it from tomorrow.  

Does it make a difference if you take it CD2-6 or CD3-7?
My next scan is booked for Thursday 26th.

Thanks.


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies...   what a miserable day out there.  

Hails - Great news on your scan Hun, am really please for you.    sorry to hear that your at risk at getting diabetes though.   My mum had that in her pregnancy's too, but it settled down once she had given birth.

Louplou_22 - Sorry to hear that your af arrived Hun,    have got everything crossed for a successful month for you  .  If you have to move onto IVF, then it's not as scary as it seems.  I'm sure I had more side effects from Tamoxifen, then when I was taking Gonal F for IVF    You will be fine hun.  

Penni_pencil - Sorry to hear that your having such a nightmare with your Clomid cycle this month, and such a pain to be buying all those ovulation sticks, your right they cost a fortune    I usually try and get them cheaper on Ebay.

Jessting - Thanks for the Congratulations Hun, How are things with you? your taking a little break for a while aren't you?  

Lisymb - I hope you have a fab time on your holiday   and I've got my fingers crossed for you for your testing date  

ChubbyPanda - Hey, welcome to the thread    My clinic say the same that CD1 should be the day after if your AF starts after
2pm or the afternoon.  I don't think it makes much difference when you start your clomid, just means you will ovulate a day later, I think.   

Big   to anyone else I have missed.  

afm, I have decided not to do another digital pregnancy test, as I think it will drive me mad, and just wait until the scan next Tuesday.  I'm still having mild AF pains, so I'm just hoping its a good sign of the embryo bedding in nicely.   

Lou.x


----------



## Mrs86

Hi Ladies

Can I join please. 
I have been taking clomid 50mg for 6 months now. I only got scanned on my first month which showed I had good follicles to ovulate and then 21 day bloods showed I had ovulated. Had 30 day cycles all previous months and have a 10 day luteal phase. This month, however on month 6 of clomid, I havent ovulated, waited until CD35 to test, BFN. Spoke to clinic and they just told me to start provera again to induce a period and then carry on with rest of clomid. I am now on day 8 after provera and still haven't had AF, Im starting to think my body has shut down!! Has any1 else ovulated on clomid and then all of a sudden it has stopped working?! I cant get an appt at my clinic and the nurses wont give me the time of day. Feel like im meant to just get on with it and wait but its soul destroying!! 
Any info greatly appreciated.  
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Mrs86 


Yes, I've has same issue, I OV'd for 2 months, then didn't! Then I got a lower OV score the higher the dose> Strange!  The times I had to take provera, it took me 10 days to get my bleed after finishing the tablets 


Will this be your last cycle clomid when your bleed comes?    Im hoping it comes soon for you so you can do your last cycle and get a BFP  x


----------



## Mrs86

Thanks for your reply penni_pencil.

No, ive got 2 more months of clomid before we go on to IVF if nothing happens, so still holding out for a bit of hope with the remaining 2 months.
I started to worry when it just randomly didn't work, and the clinic weren't forthcoming with information. 
Did your cycle length go back to the same as the previous ovulated cycle or was it completetly different. I dont do opk's or temping so I wont know when I ov if my cycle length changes.  
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Nope, all my cycles have been different, its so hard to know when to check if we have ov'd isnt it?  Ive just started using the CBFM this month as im fed up of not knowing, and its showing a high from last weds! Hoping for a peak soon then at least I'll know when to go for my bloods... if it doesnt, I probably won't got this month as I haven't a clue which day to go on  or I could have missed it already, who knows ;( Wish I could go for bloods everyday! LOL


----------



## penni_pencil

Well, yesterday I had another high on the CBFM some jelly like stuff on the morning (TMI) and then I did a test on the cheap sticks at 4pm and I got two lines! Well, I messed up and didn't do it right so didn't get much wee on it, but, the test line came up and the other one, nearly as dark (normally nothing appears)... I know its supposed to be as dark but thought maybe it wasnt as I messed it up...so I think I ovulated yesterday?   Although my CBFM monitor says LOW this morning, I thought it was going to show peak? So, do you think I ovulated yesterday? I wasnt sure how long after the jelly like (egg white) stuff you ovulate? We had BMS last night, wasn't sure if we need to continue now or not?


HELP!!! LOL x


----------



## Louplou_22

Penni - Sound like you got a lh surge. I would keep doing the deed for a couple of days just to be sure. It seems strange that the CBFM has gone to low and that you never got a peak. Is this your first month using it? It can take a little time to get used to your cycle. I often get ewcm a couple of days before I ovulate so if you only had that yesterday, I would keep having BMS to be sure - best to be thorough!! Good luck x


----------



## Mrs86

Penni - I agree with louplou... it does sound like you ovulated yesterday but I would keep having BMS for a few more days to be extra safe. As i always say....If in doubt, have sex!! 

I started bleeding late last night so classing today as cd1 so onto month 7 of clomid tomorrow. I phoned up the clinic this morning and they have agreed to track me this month as I didnt ovulate last month, feel alot happier about that. 
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks Guys, some more BMS for me then  Needs must and all that LOL


Mrs86 - Great news you can start again and be monitored this time, I think its silly we don't all get monitored, keep us posted x x x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Well i had my scan this morning got to go back in a week to see if the 2 folicles have grown and then blood tests to see if i ovulate this month as i didnt last month on 100mg, i took 150mg this month and felt quite ill from it still getting flashes in my eyes and i stopped taking it a week ago has anyone else had this? the nurse said today she dosent think the clomid suits me so will be on a different drug next month begins with t?? has anyone else had this?
Sorry for the me post  
hope everyone ok
 rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Rhi - do you mean tamoxifen? I think that is what loulou (not me!) was on and she has just got a BFP!! Fingers crossed for you this month xx


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies...  

rhi81 - Yep as Louplou_22 said I was on Tamoxifen last month.  Does the same thing as Clomid, but apparently has less side effects.  I had hot sweats on it, and that was about it, it is also good if like me you have problems with your Womb lining not being thick enough.  Mine was upto 10mm I think on my day 10 scan.  

I hope the rest of you ladies are well?.  

I've been having really strong tugging pains, on my right side which seems to be coming from my ovary.  I'm praying   that everything is in the right place    Will find out on Tuesday, but am panicking already.  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

LouLou - I can imagine how you are feeling, its such a hard time waiting for the scans, and wondering, and you cant help but worry  Can you ring NHS direct and tell them about the pain and that you have had  2 ectopic pregnancies before see if they can get you in sooner? put your mind at rest that everythings ok? x x x Try stay strong x x x


----------



## Loulou32

penni_pencil - thankyou for your kind words    unfortunately we are going privately at the moment, as I didn't qualify in our area for any fertility treatment on the NHS as we already have a child.  Also my local EPU will only see you if you are spotting or bleeding as well, I remember only too well as it was like my second home when I had my ectopics  
Maybe I am just over analysing everything, so will just have to try and stay calm, the period cramping has eased now, so it's just the weird tugging/stitch pain.   

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

Girls
Just popping in quick before i finish my packing, so sorry for the lack of personals....
Ive had lots of cramping the last few days feels like the "implantation" pain i had when i was pregnant! not sure if it is that or if my body is playing tricks! im desperate to test but im only 9 DPO so will try to hold off until AF due date which isnt until 28th!!   it goes quick, and im sure once i get on that beach the time will fly by!
I wish those of you still waiting for your BFP lots of luck the next couple of weeks.
Loulou and hails take good care of those little precious beans you have xx
Ill be in touch when im back on the 3rd may 
xxxx


----------



## Mrs86

Morning

Loulou - if the Af type cramps have eased and its just the weird stitch like pain maybe you might have just pulled something?! You been doing anything out of the ordinary. It also is probably just your body stretching to make space for your baby that is going to be growing inside you. I know alot of my friends have said how strange it is that they feel like they are being stretched wider to make room. Fingers crossed for you. 
Lisymb - Have a lovely holiday. A holiday is the perfect thing to take your mind off waiting to test. 
Rhi81 - Hope your little follicles grow this month. 

Started my 7th lot of clomid today. Go for a scan on cd15, lets hope I don't ovulate early this month and they miss it!! 

Does anyone know if you have to take clomid at the same time of day every day? I have on previous cycles but then I took it this morning (with all my other vitamins etc) without thinking that I usually take it at night because the side effects aren't as bad?!
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Mrs86 - I did take mine at night, and then this cycle I've took on the morning, but I noticed no different with the side effects,although mine dont start when I'm taking it, they start afterwards 


x x x


----------



## Louplou_22

Lissy - have a great holiday.... hope you get some proper relaxation and that you get you BFP while you are away! 28th seems late for af to be due if you were 9pdo yesterday? Do you normally have a long luteal phase? Have a great time away xxx

Loulou - sorry you are having pains. As Mrs86 says, it is quite possibly stretching - I think we stretch alot earlier the 2nd time around so I'm sure it is just your body getting ready. I can't believe your local EPU won't help you out, given your history of ectopic, I think that is outrageous. I must be very lucky with the NHS trust where I live as they are really good. Not long til Tuesday now, will be keeping everything crossed for you hon xx

Mrs86 - I'm not sure whether you have to take them at the same time every day - I generally do and I take them in the evening too. I seem to have headaches the whole time anyway so not sure it would matter when I took them! Good luck with you cycle this month. x

Penni - hope you managed the BMS    . Are you having bloods to check whether you ov'd? x

Rhi - keeping everything crossed that you ov this month xx

AFM - all fine here, took my third tablet last night. Still just really getting headaches and night sweats and then after I take them, I get really miserable until ovulation so have that to look forward to yet    I am going out tonight for my best friends birthday and I intend to have a couple of drinks. I haven't drunk for such a long time but have decided I deserve it tonight!

love to all

Lou x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
yeah it was tamoxifen thanks for that my memory has gone shocking   loulou thanks for the reply my lining was a little thin last month so hopefully this new drug will help with that, congrats on bfp hope little embie in right place and snuggling in tight   can i ask was this the first cycle you took tamoxifen?
mrs86 i always take my clomid in morning i did ask at clinic and they said doesnt matter what time you take it as long as you take it together - like i was on 100 to start so took 2 50mg tablets together if that makes sense  
louplou enjoy your night out hope this is a luck month for you  
peni pencil hope its a lucky month for you as well  
sorry to anyone i missed  
afm i really dont think this is going to work this month as i had 2 good folicles last month and still didnt ovulate     so im just looking forward to trying new drug next month and hopefully not feel as ill as i have on clomid this month was horrible glad i dont have to do it again still got flashes in my eyes and its over a week since i took them  
off up to visit my sister and nieces now 
       to all
rhi xx


----------



## Hails

hi all    

lisymb- Hope your having a lovely holiday   you deserve a relaxing time. I am keeping good, still getting acupuncture twice a week to help baby and me. eating loads and keeping healthy. hope your getting through the dpo with ease  

loulou- Hope your keeping well sweetie, its such a worrying time and every pain is scary. i had a lot of pulling and uterus pain. the midwife said that's normal..  hope your scan goes brilliant.   you just wish your scan was here already. 

penni- Enjoy the bms   fingers crossed for you.

rhi - fingers crossed you ovulate this month. 

I am 14 weeks on tuesday..   keeping good. still very tired though. times i still cant believe it has happened to me. feels always to good to be true. very blessed. We have been through so much for 3 years, i had a totally break down in January and in February i ended up pregnant, it can happen girls.. just believe and stay strong. my prayers are with you's all. Times i feel bad for writing on this thread as you's all want to be pregnant, if its to much for yous to read pls let me know. i like to hear how all your journeys are doing.. take care hails xx


----------



## Loulou32

quickly posting ladies... have been up at the hospital since 2am on Saturday morning  

Had severe pain in my right tube and was bent over double. so had to go up to A&E, as had starting bleeding as well.  
They ended up keeping me in, and I had a scan where they found fluid by my right ovary and Fallopian tube, but also a 
gestational sac in the Womb.  So at the moment, it looks like both the eggs fertilised, one in the tube and one in my womb.  

So I have been let home as the pain isn't as bad, but am bleeding more now.  Have got to go back upto the hospital tomorrow
for more blood tests and a scan.  But it's not looking good.

Will update you all tomorrow evening.

Lou.x


----------



## Hails

loulou -  Terrible news... im so sorry. my thoughts and prayers are with you.   will hear from you soon.


----------



## penni_pencil

Loulou - so sorry to hear that  You must be going through a really hard time at the moment  Let us know how tomorrow how you get on, thinking about you x x x


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - I'm so sorry to hear your news honey, that is awful, you poor thing. Take care of yourself and let us know how you get on tomorrow. Much love Lou x


----------



## Amy N

I'm off to bed now..... Will catch up tomorrow...... Will catch up with any ore ******** requests, but think mrs e is happy to add too, a
If anyone wants to pm her.......

Hope everyone sleeps well! 

Night nite ladies xx


----------



## Amy N

Sorry.... I wrote on the wrong thread Crazy lady!

Hope your all well! Xx


----------



## Mrs86

Loulou, so sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed its not what you think it is.
xx


----------



## Mrs86

Loulou - how did you get on yesterday hun? Hope your ok. 

AFM, last day of clomid today, had awful side effects this month, and have been hallucinating occasionally which is not fun!! Fingers crossed the bad side effects mean it is working this month. 
xx


----------



## Loulou32

Not good news ladies...    The sac was hardly there, but lots of fluid on my right side and it was in awful pain yesterday.  So looks like another ectopic pregnancy too.  My hcg levels have now come down to 250, so they sent me home with Co-codomol and now have to go back on Wednesday for more blood tests.  
Still waiting for something to happen, as hardly spotting at all.  Will keep you updated tomorrow.

Big hugs to everyone else and have got my fingers crossed for your BFP's this month.  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

Loulou - So sorry to hear your news  its such a shame you have to go through this again  I hope the pain subsides with the co-codomol.  Get yourself some rest, and have some big big hugs with your DD, you need it x x x Lots of love, thinking about you x x x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

LouLou 

I'm so very sorry ot have learnt of your news, must be heartbreaking

xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Loulou* I am so sorry hun  xxx


----------



## Hails

lou lou-   i am terribly sorry to hear your news, so unfair on you and your partner. get your rest sweetie, hope the pain gets better for you. im so sorry. big hugs.. thinking of you loads...  

my heart goes out to you.. xx take care


----------



## Mrs86

Loulou, so sorry you have to go through it all again. Take it easy and rest up. Hope the pain subsides soon.  
xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - I'm so sorry honey, it is so cruel for you to have to go through this again. Life can be so incredibly harsh and unfair. You try and rest as much as you can, sending you loads of      and thinking about you. With much love lou x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Sending everyone especially Loulou lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies may I join you? I am about to start 3 cycles of clomid, AF is due any time now, and it would be great to have you advice and support


----------



## shelbel

Loulou - so sorry to here your news, big hugs to you.

Hope everyone else's ok. Sorry haven't been on here past few weeks but havent been coping with things too well and ave kinda shut myself away. I have a scan on Saturday to see what my cyst is up to and have got to keep off clomid until see my consultant o could be the end of clomid for me which is typical as my progesterone was 43 this time which is the best by far I've ver had, unfortunately didn't get much bms in as dh had bad back. Take care xx


----------



## penni_pencil

hi kiteflyer - I havent been on here long, but I have found everyone to be really helpful and always given me advice when I need it  Good luck on your clomid journey, keep posting so we know how you are doing ): x


Shelbel - Awww I can imagine  Whats your thoughts on the cyst? do you think its gone? x


----------



## Hails

Hi shelbel.. Sorry sweetie, you sound like your going through a hard time. Big hugs... As I always say it's ok not to cope with things, we are only human. You take your time sweetie and get well and fit for the journey a head. Infertility is a terrible problem for us girls and we have are up and downs, more downs though. This might not help but they say eating a banana a day is good for your moods when on clomid. My acupuncturist told me that and it helped me. I hope you get the cyst sorted and get back to trying.

Hi and welcome kite flyer, loads of help and support on here... Any info you need just pop up a question   
hi to all the other girls...  

Hails xx


----------



## shelbel

Penni_pencil - thanks Hun, I think it's still there tbh as still getting pain. Altho they did find I had a prolapsed disc when they did my MRI so that explains some of my pain in my leg etc 

Hails -thanks for your support. I really want o start my accupuncture again but money is very tight as I ended up in hospital for 2and a half weeks and I only get statutory sick pay. Will defo try the bananas tho. Your right it so hard and dont think people have a clue unless they have experienced it. Feel like shaking people sometimes when they are moaning about there kids and telling them how lucky they are! How ae you doing now? Is everything progressing well? 

Xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning all

Shelbel - sorry to hear you are having such a tough time, big    to you. Good luck for the scan on saturday, will be thinking about you and    the pesky cyst has gone. xx

Loulou - sending you some more    and thinking about you hon xx

Hails - good to hear from you - hope you are doing well. How is your bump coming along? xx

Mrs86 - sorry you have had horrible side effects this month, they can be so nasty. Hope it has worked for you though xx

Penni - how are you hon? Where abouts are you in your cycle (sorry can't scroll down far enough!)

Kiteflyer - welcome to the thread hon. I am just on my third cycle of 50mg clomid. I haven't found it too bad, although have suffered with some headaches and night sweats (which have got progressively worse over the three cycles). I am just waiting to ovulate now and keeping everything crossed that this will be my month. Are you having any kind of monitoring?

Hello to faithope and flossey - hope you girls are ok xx

AFM - like I said, I am just waiting to ovulate now - cd11 so think that will be in the next 4 or 5 days. Will be doing as much BMS as is humanly possible    as this is our last month of clomid and can't an appointment at the clinic until the end of June    so won't be able to get anymore drugs. Am also wondering whether to just bite the bullet and get referred to the private clinic for IVF earlier rather than later. I suppose I need to discuss it with the doctors first. Anyway, positive thinking and I might not even need that appointment ...  

love to all

Lou x


----------



## kiteflyer

Thank you for the welcome ladies   I'm also looking forward to sharing your journeys. I have one question as i am starting tomorrow, is it best to take the tablets at night to try and reduce any side effects or not?

Louplou_22 I hope you have done enough this month so you will not need any more tx or follow up appointments


----------



## MrsFlossey25

LoupLou, i'm good thanks. how are you? have you ovulated at all so far? xx

Shellbelle, sending you hugs hunnie

Hails how is the pregnancy? good i hope

Kiteflyer, welcome hun, i took clomid at night and didnt suffer during the day was just at night. sweats, headaches and depression. it is a very good drug in what it does and can achieve but its not nice to take, but we are here for you when it gets tough

to everyone else, im not keeping up as much as i should sorry if i left you out.

hugs to everyone

xxxxx


----------



## Hails

Flossey- hi sweetie   thanks for asking, have ups and downs at the minute.. Think my iron low, getting shortness of breath and dizzy spells very pale and really tired. Heading to my gp tomorrow to get something. Other than that I am doing good. Got another scan in 7weeks which leaves me at 21weeks. Still getting acupuncture  how have you been?  

Louplou- fingers crossed that you have a big fat healthy egg in there ready to erupted   oh the belly   strange when you look down and see it lol... It's got really big this past two weeks. I was a size 6 and I'm now a size 10. So hard to believe. Times I wake up forget I'm pregnant until I look down. I never in a million years ever thought I would experience pregnancy, I always imagined it with pillows lol. Got my fingers crossed for you doll...  Keep me informed. I love the 2ww . 

Shelbel - acupuncture is crazy money.. I totally understand. We really found it hard but my acupuncturist cut the cost when we got to 6sessions and it's only £15 now, We were very lucky. Def try a banana  you do feel a difference. I hope you get through the hard time.. 

Kite flyer- I took mine first thing in the morning doll... I found no difference day or night with symptoms.. It's a funny wee drug to take, it can have different effects on individuals. Work about with it and see how you feel taking it each cycle. Some girls don't get that many symptoms..  good luck. 

Hi to all the other girls  hope you's are having a nice thursday

I'm getting spoilt today.. Its my birthday, 27 today   No partying tho ha!!!  Darryl has cooked me lovely lunch and just waiting on my dinner, heading out sat night ( if I can find something that fits me) lol
Town shopping with birthday money for maternity clothes


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

sorry your not feeling so good, hope they can give you something to help. oooooooooo your have a babba before you no it,so happy for you.

I'm ok hun, planning the wedding sooooo stressfull and looking for a job too. not looking foward to the operation tho 

xxx


----------



## Hails

wedding plans   lovely doll... i would say its stressful alright, i put mine back a year. wouldn't be ready for the stress lol  fingers cross the op goes well doll   x


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
Well had my scan today i have a huge cyst on each ovary   and 3 eggs so they told me it was up to me whether i do bms or not ask big risks with triplets, im ovulating really late as im on day 20 at moment and they still think it will be a few days if i do but consultant said today no more clomid for me if i do ovulate thiss month (which they dont hold out much hope) i have to have scans next month before any medication to see how the cysts are before they give me tamoxifen but if i havent ovulated im not allowed any more drugs and its straight for ivf which shocked me   going back to this month i really dont know what to do they said if i do get pregnant with 3 it could be bad but at the same time im thinking i have nothing to loose.

Loulou im so sorry hun    
shelbel i know how you feeling with the cysts hope it works ok for you    
louplou hope the egg pops!!!!    
hails hope you feel better soon   
hi to all the new people hope you all have luck on clomid  
sorry to anyone i missed but my head all over place since i came home
 to all
rhi xx


----------



## penni_pencil

rhi - awww can't believe you have cysts! Lets hope they go away on their own   My hospital allowed upto 3 follies, anymore they would say don't, I know everyones PCT are different though  have you decided yet what to do? its so hard because you really want to try 


Loulou - How you holding up? x x x big hugs to you x x x


LoupLou - Are you any closer to OVing yet?  


ShelBel - Good luck for your scan tomorrow


AFM - We, I've got my Day "21" results (which was actually day 33!!) and I got 50.9!  WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OMW first month of over 30 score... so excited about this month now...feeling ALOT more postive about it now YAY


How to everyone else!


x x x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails

Prob the wrong time to be planning a wedding, but already been put back once. thanks ill let yo know how it goes x

Rhi, how big are they? on my 2nd cycle and they went on there own.mine was 3cm

sending lots of love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey
the cysts are quite big one is 4.9cm and one is 5.5cm hoping they go on their own and hoping the pain eases soon   good luck planning your wedding its good to have a posative thing you can focus on 

rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi

Shoudlnt they remove them if there that big? i hope they do go down for you, sounds very painful honey

Aww thanks, it's driving me insane at the mo, sorted cake out today so thats 1 thing ticked off the list

xxxx


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girls thought I'd check in while im waiting for some books to download on my kindle. We have had a lot of rain here so won't be coming home with much of a rabbit nice and relaxed anyway!
I didn't get my bfp.... Af came on cd 25 which isvery early for me but explains the ov on day 11 I suppose. Pretty gutted as it happen straight away only first cycle but guess my body is still recovering from
The mc....I've rung up for my midcycle scan it my notes are in storage and so won't know when it is till I'm homenext Thursday.
Loulou I'm do sorry for Ur sad news hope Ur bearing up in the circumstances
Rhi sorry to hear about Ur cysts
Penni I hope u get Ur bfp this time
Flossey I hope Ur wedding plans are coming along well
Everyone I've missed hello and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

rhi81 those cysts sound big to me I really hope they go down for you  

Flossey a wedding to plan sounds great to me   hope all goes well

Penni good results I hope you get a BFP  

Lisymb sorry to hear that you got your AF  

Afm took my first tablet last night and thankfully no side effects yet


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lysm

Sorry your af came xxx

Kiteflyer

it's driving me mental 

xx


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies... 
Just a quick update from me, still bleeding, all a bit weird, some days it's hardly anything, then today I am bleeding quite a bit.
I took a pregnancy test in the hope it would be negative, but it's still positive   so I'm hoping on Wednesday when I have
my blood test the levels have really come down, as really don't feel upto another laparoscopy at the moment.  

The Good news is, that I've got a lovely holiday booked to Florida at the end of May in the school holidays, so can't wait for
that to come round now.   

I have booked up to see my Consultant in two weeks time, but to be honest I think I am too scared to go back on Tamoxifen, as
really can't put my body through another ectopic.    So have got decisions to make, as too whether we just live life as a family 
of 3, look into surrogacy, adoption, or have one last go at IVF, to totally bypass my tubes.    Maybe too soon to make a decision, and should rethink after my holiday.  

Anyhow I have rambled on enough, I hope you are all having nice weekends, Love to you all and lots of babydust coming
your way.  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

loulou - Can they not give you something to finish it off to save all the waiting? You've been through enough without having to wait even longer for it to go   So glad your going away, a bit of sunshine with some beers will do you the world of good x  If you need any advice on IVF, I'm here to help if you need me   The decisions to make will hard, but like you say, its a little too soon, but its good to have ideas there ready for when you are ready x Thinking about you hon x x x Just wish we could take the pain away  x


----------



## Mrs86

Loulou - so sorry your having to wait for things to happen. very exciting about the holiday though, it will do you good to have some time away

Penni pencil - good news on the day "21" blood results- glad your feeling more positive

Rhi81 - those cysts sound big, hoep the pain eases for you soon.

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM - I have had a lovely few days, had a spa day on thursday and then had a wedding on friday!! From yesterday morning though I have been in a really bad mood thinking about having to come back to work. I work in a hospital with children so can see anyone from premature babies to 16yr olds and I feel a kick in the face everytime I come to work that it's not happening for us. Before we started TTC I loved my job and its very rewarding but im finding it harder to step away from my emotions. I am in tears atleast once a day for no particular reason other than because I want a baby and everyone else seems to have one. Im really struggling to cope at the minute and I don't know what to do. I have thought about going to the doctors but they will prob think im being stupid, thought about having a week off work sick but think that people at work won't understand and think I am just trying to pull a fast one, cant book annual leave because I have hundreds of weddings this year to go to and need most of my annual leave for them, so Im stuck in a cycle where I am stressed to be at work around babies and children and the stress is probably not helping me have my own baby!! Arghhhhh!!!!  
xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey Mrs86

im on clomid too.... have you stuck at 50mg.... have you had bloods to confirm ovulation?xx


----------



## Mrs86

Hi Chazzy, 

Yes I had bloods done 1st cycle which confirmed ov so stuck at 50mg as it was working so didnt need to increase dose. Onto month 7 of clomid now but month 23 of TTC. Month 6 I didn't ovulate so had to take provera again to start a bleed. I am getting scanned this month and have my scan on thursday to see if it is working this month. i have 1 more month of clomid if it works this cycle before IVF, if it doesn't work then I will be put onto IVF waiting list.
How are you getting on with clomid?
xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Loulou - have been thinking about you hon, so sorry that this has happened to you. Don't rush into making any decisions, give yourself time to deal with this, enjoy your holiday and then face any decisions that need to be made. Big    for you and I hope everything sorts itself out without the need for surgery. Lots of love xxx

Penni - so pleased that you ovulated!!! Thats brilliant news. So you are now on the 2ww - will be keeping everything crossed for you my lovely     xx

Mrs86 - your spa day sounds lovely but I am sorry that you are feeling down now you are back at work. I can't imagine what it must be like to work around children - it must be heartbreaking. If you are struggling to cope though, a few days off might do you the world of good? I would also talk to your GP - he/she may be able to help too. Big     and we are here if you need us.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - I am still waiting to ovulate   . On my last 2 cycles, I have had EWCM by this point in my cycle and last month I'd already ov'd. I think I am starting to get more CM so am hoping that I will but I am just a a bit late. This is our last month so will be gutted if I don't ov, although I won't actually know as not booked in for any day 21 bloods this month - I feel like someone had taken away my comfort blanket! I may have to see if GP will do them, just for my own sanity!

Right best get on

love to all xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Just got back from the hospital i woke up this morning in agony with my belly went and saw my gp and she thought it was my cysts so she sent me to hospital to be scanned my cysts have grown  6.5 and 5.5 cm now, they let me come home because the pain killers thr dr gave me are taking the edge off but if it gets any worse i have to go to a&e and they will admit me to give me stronger pain relief   they said today hopefully they will go on their own and its just a waiting game she thinks i have ovulated but it gonna be wasted as im in way to much pain for anything, really starting to feel i cant cope with this  
sorry for the me post hope everyone ok    
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi

your poor thing, not being funny they really shouldnt be leaving you with cysts that big, how long are they going to wait before they deal with them?

i really hope you get better soon

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Rhi - Poor you!  I hope the pain goes soon and they DO go on their own...paws crossed for you x


----------



## kiteflyer

Rhi poor you those cysts sound horrible   I really hope they go down or they sort them out very soon. You take it easy in the meantime 

Louplou I hope you ovulate soon and that you persuade your GP to do your 21 days test  

Mrs86 sounds like you had a good break what a shame you had a job you loved that now drives you to tears   it is such a hard journey ttc isn't it?

Afm I have taken my 4th tablet today and things aren't too bad tbh all weekend my ovaries felt like they would explode but they feel better today. I was wondering as I ovulate anyway will clomid make me ovulate earlier than normal? I have had to take them day 2 to 6 and would normally ovulate around day 14. I will be using cbfm this month but the instructions say it might not work properly if you are taking clomid, guess this it to cover themselves.


----------



## Mrs86

Louplou - hope you ovulate soon hun. 

Rhi - really sorry your in so much pain with your cysts, I agree with flossey though, I wouldn't put up with them just telling you they will go on their own if your in so much pain. 

Kiteflyer - Im not sure if clomid would make you ovulate earlier if you already ovulate yourself, I didn't ovulate which is the reason i'm on it. Sorry I can't help.

xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Rhi - sorry to hear about your cysts, how nasty. I have suffered with cysts and been in hospital because they have twisted and it is incredibly painful. It seems they usually like to allow them to go down on their own to avoid surgery if at all possible. I too was sent away with pain killers and told to go to a & e if it got worse. I definitely think you should push to have them removed if possible though - I ended up with a massive cyst whilst I was pregnant with DD and had to be monitored loads during my pregnancy - it was just another thing to worry about and then it had to be removed during my emergency c section where it turned out to be about 16 cm! Really best to get them sorted now. Big     to you hon xx

Kiteflyer - glad to hear you haven't got too many side effects.  I use the cbfm whilst on clomid - all I tend to find is that I get highs quite early (which I think is due to the increased oestrogen) but it does detect the peak as normal which is the main thing. Not sure about whether it will make you ov early as I wasn't ov at all before I took it xx

Loulou - how are you today hon? Big   x

Lissy - sorry to hear AF showed up. Hope you are enjoying your holiday though x

Hello to penni, flossey, Mrs86 and anyone I've missed.

AFM - well I got a lot more EWCM yesterday so if it goes like the last two months, I should get my peak on the cbfm tomorrow - slightly later this month though. Have told DH it'll be bms all the way for the next few nights   . Am trying really hard to be positive about this cycle, it has to work, it has to work..... 

love to all 

Lou x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Louplou

I hope you get a BFP this time xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

LoupLou - Sounds like its nearly time!  Do you BMS before the peak? or when you see the peak you just do more? Lots of positive vibes for this cycle for you x x x


Kiteflyer - I used the CBFM on this last cycle, and I'm glad I did  I'll be continuing to use it too   I find the higher dosage of clomid I'm on, the longer my cycles! Strange.. but then again, I'm strange LOL  Mine showed a low until a week before OV, I got highs all week, then a low, but I know I ov'd during the day of the last high as I had all the EWCM, then I tested on a cheap stick and got 2 lines! (first time ever LOL) it really helps using the monitor as I knew then when to go for my day "21s", rather than not having the first clue LOL


I did something silly an tested today! BFN... I have no hope now so close to AF turning up (thurs) so im out this month, but, I'm looking forward to a month off the horrid drugs, get some energy back ready to start again when I'm monitored this time 


x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks ladies regards CBFM, I only started with it last month as I didn't want to waste my money unless I knew my tubes were clear and was a bit annoyed when it said it  might not work with fertility drugs   but if you have had no problem I'm sure it will be fine  

penni   stay away from the hpts! You never know everything could change yet  

Louplou I hope this cycle works for you        

Hello to anyone I have missed


----------



## penni_pencil

Well I'm defo out this month AF has arrived this morning   Month off for me then... although I have a tablets so I'm tempted, but I know it would be better for me to have a month off and wait until I'm monitored.


I think I'll still do CBFM just incase! LOL


x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
still in a lot of pain   i spent all yesterday being sick as the painkillers didnt agree with me went to gp today they gave me some others but if i can bear the pain today i might have a day painkiller free but at least they there if i need them, really fed up now   does anyone know if tamoxifen can cause cysts as well as clomid coz if they do i dont want to take them.
sorry again for the me post  
hope you all ok    
rhi xx


----------



## penni_pencil

rhi sorry to hear your in so much pain   I'm not sure on tamoxifen so can't help there  Hope you get better soon and those nasty cysts go away x


----------



## rhi81

penni 
thanks for your post   so sorry your af showed up    
take care 
rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Penni - sorry AF arrived hon. Maybe best to have a month off and wait until you are monitored. Worth definitely using cbfm tho, you never know, the clomid might still be in your system to kick start ov off this month too xx

Rhi - sorry you are still in so much pain, it must be awful for you. Hope you manage a pain-killer free day, take care xx

Kite - Hope those pesky side effects have stayed away. Have you taken you last tablet now? x

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I am STILL waiting for my peak on the cbfm - I just have this feeling that I am not going to ov this month. But I won't know as no bloods... grrrrrrrrrrr. I shall be grumpy if I don't ov as side effects were particularly nasty this month so it would seem very unjust if I don't. Sorry, I'm going to grump off now, just needed to get that off my chest!

love to all 
lou x


----------



## penni_pencil

LoupLou -  I dunno what to do, have a month off, or take 200mg again!  My appt is 7 June, if I have a month off, I probably won't get a bleed and then they will prescribe provera for 7 days then it takes me 2 weeks to come on, so thats a further 3 weeks more to wait after appt to start again? if I take the 200mg, I know my cycle will be as long as this month, which will take me to a few days after the appt so it would tie in......Do I take them or do I have a month off? I REALLY can't decide!!! Be good to have a month off, but I don't want to wait a further 3 weeks after appt to start! ARGH LOL x Maybe I would OV on my own, but if I didn't... its so hard  need to decide my tomorrow.LOL


LoupLou - Can you go to drs and request your day 21 bloods? I don't see why they wouldn't so you can keep track still? my dr gave me about 10 months worth of blood forms for it LOL


x x x


----------



## Louplou_22

Penni - that's a tricky one. I wonder, given that you have been on such a high dose, whether you should give your body a break for a month? Although that being said, 3 weeks after 7 June is a long time to wait! Can you call your clinic for any advice maybe? I think if I was in your shoes, I would take a month off just to give my body and myself a rest from the side effects. 

I am going to contact my gp this afternoon and see if I can get a blood test form, just for my own peace of mind. I was lookin back and I didn't answer your question about the cbfm - we try to get bms in every other night from day 10/11 and once it peaks, every night for 3 nights (although in the past, we sometime run out of steam and only manage the day of the peak and the day after!)

good luck deciding what to do hon xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

louplou - My clinic told me to continue at the 150mg as I didn't tell them I did 200mg last time.... I think your right, 200mg is a high dose, so I should really give myself a rest... if I have to wait another 3 weeks after my appt then so be it, its only 3 weeks isn't it?  THANKYOU for you help


----------



## Lisymb

Girls I'm just sat in hotel waiting for transfer to airport to arrive, have had nice relaxing holiday have eaten and drunk far too much and am looking forward to being back home in my own surroundings.
I'm cycle day 8 and have already started with the night sweats andcrazy dreams but I know it could be worse.
I got my mum to ring my fertility nurse to sort my mid cycle scan out. First of all she didn't have mynotes so mymum had to ring back this week! Then she told my mum that I needed to have a cycle off before taking my tablets again! Ive had twoclear cycles as far as she's concerned so told mum to ring back again and remind The nurse that I had my mc in February! It turns out nurse can't/ won't scan me again this month as apparently no slots available! I'm getting pretty ****** off with the lack of support from them and wonder if we should just pay to go private as at least I know now I can get pregnant?? Just staying pregnant that's the problem!!
Anyway enough fromme
Penni sorry Ur af came! I think u should have a break it might be what Ur body needs. When hails stopped her clomid she got her bfp
Rhi sorry Ur in so much pain
Loulou how are u doing??
Everyone else how are u all? Where is everyone in their cycle I've lost track a bit
Catch up when I'm home xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Evening Lovely ladies...  

Just a quick update from me, I've been upto the EPU this morning for my final scan and Blood test.  Yesterday evening (sorry if tmi) I passed what I think is the pregnancy sac, and I'm now having a proper period.  The test results came back that my HCG has gone down to 41, so they have signed me off from the hospital, and I'm free to see my private consultant next week for a follow up.    But to be honest I think I'm going to take a break from things and re-book to see my consultant when I get back from my holiday in Mid June.  As it will give me time to re-evaluate things and have a clearer head.  

But wanted to pop on and wish you all the best of Luck and I have everything crossed for lots of BFP's coming your way.    Also thanks for all the support I have received while being on this thread.  

Speak soon Ladies...

Lou.x


----------



## kiteflyer

penni   sorry your AF arrived. Giving your body a break sounds like a good idea to me and you never know you might ovulate on your own  

rhi sorry to hear you are still in pain    I hope you feel better soon

Louplou I just had some night sweats and odd dreams which I assume is down to the clomid   but yes your right I took my last one last night. I guess I should have a sweat free night or does it effect me all cycle? I hope you do ov you never know CBFM might miss it  

Lisymb glad you had a good holiday hopefully you will be able to sort that nurse out when you get back!  

Loulou there is nothing wrong with a break. I've not been with you lovely ladies long but I wish you loads of luck whatever you decide in June


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Well i managed a pain-killer free day yesterday its still really painfull but not total agony now so hoping it is starting to ease   
will be back later to do personals
  
rhi xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Just a quickie for Loulou - sounds very sensible to take a break while you are on holiday. Enjoy your time away with your family and you can think about all this when you get back. Take care of yourself hon, and pop in and see us soon. Much love, Lou x

Kite - I'm afraid my night sweats last even after I have finished taking the tablets xx

AFM - still no flaming peak.... am really grumpy    about it now, don't think I'm going to ov. Have called the clinic this morning to see if I can get my bloods done as want to armed with all the info when I go back to the clinic in June.

love to all x


----------



## Mrs86

Morning

Not had chance to get on much this week. 

penni - sorry AF arrived hun. Giving yourself a break after 200mg sounds like a good idea. Your hormones will be all over the place after that amount. And in the grand scheme of things 3 weeks isn't long really, although I know if I had to wait 3 weeks, it would seem like the longest 3 weeks ever!!

Loulou - sounds a good idea to take a break from things and enjoy your holiday and give you time to re-evaluate things. Take care hun and have a lovely holiday, u deserve it!!

Rhi - glad you had a pain killer free day yesterday, hoepfully a sign that it is shrinking maybe?! If not atleast you had a pain free day! 

Louplou - sorry you havent got your peak yet hun, its so frustrating when your body plays tricks on you!! I was like that last month when I didn't ovulate, I was so annoyed and grumpy, although I dont have a cbfm, i just track temps and it has been reliable every other month so I go from that. 

Hello - to anyone I have missed.

AFM - went to clinic yesterday for my follicle tracking scan, which was cd15, I have a follicle that is 18mm so thats good but then also had something on my other ovary that she described as 'post ovulation something' so have got to go back on monday for another scan to see if it has disappeared. I haven't a clue what she meant by post ovulation something but i'm not going to stress about it until my scan on monday. She also tried telling me that I ovulate on cd16 every month and not on cd 19 because I have a 30day cycle. I felt like saying, 'erm excuse me love but I haven't been tracking my temperatures and peeing on ovulation sticks for the fun of it for the last 7 months, I think I know my body a little better than you do!!  I told her a bit more politely than that and she said 'oh well you could have a short luteal phase I suppose!!' Sometimes I wonder what kind of people I am putting my trust in!! Anyway she told us to have BMS every other day but I'm not sure whether to listen to her or go for it every day for the next few days and see what happens at my scan on monday, what do you ladies think?
Woohooo its Friday!! Got a wedding 2moro so having a pamper evening tonight, getting lashes done, nails done, a facial and a inch losing body wrap!! lets hope it works! Ha! Have you ladies got much planned for the bank hol wknd?
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Lis - Bl00dy nightmare aren't they sometimes! I remember after mine they wanted me to wait 3 months before treatment again! I can't believe they won't just fit you in, surely they have slots for emergencies 


loulou - Not long til your well needed hols! A break will be good whilst your away, refuel and re-charge ready for mid june   Hope you manage to work out what to do x


Rhi - Glad your pain is going, lets hope those cyst are on their way out too! x


louplou - What did the clinic say? Did you manage to get your bloods done to check x


Mrs - I've never heard of post ovulation either....The staff always go by text book, and we're not text book!!!  it really annoys me when they don't listen to us, we know our bodies! ggrrr Glad you told her!  We've always been told to do it every other day rather than every day, which is good for me as thats hard enough LOL! I couldn't manage everyday LOL x  Sperm can live upto 72 hours inside you, so I think you will be fine whatever you decide x  Sounds like tonight is going to be lush! x


AFM - I've stuck with taking a break, thank you all for your on me making and sticking to a decision LOL I feel better already not taking it LOL


----------



## Lisymb

Penni
My nurse is a nightmare as she only works parttime anyway. She gas absolutely no slits so I'm flying solo! Bit annoying as to date haven't had a mid cycle scan so have no idea what effect the clomid has on me. Can only presume it does something good if I managed to get pregnant!
Cycle day 10 today and as I ov'd day 11 last month bms starts tonight! Poor hubby


----------



## Jennyren

Hi girls 

Well this is me in my final two week wait on my 6th cycle of cloimd, first time on 150mg. Believe me I have not one jot of hope that it will work, all the odds are against me (I have done my research). Clomid has been HELL !! I had sooo much hope for this stupid drug, really truly thought it would work. But after my fourth failed cycle it felt as though I had been dropped from a great height, now I am just going through the motions so we can move onto IVF. 

I have not been on here in a while and I am so sorry to see so many familiar names, all still going through so much and none with a BFP yet. We all deserve it so much and would be such amazing mums. I really hope we all get there. 

Anyway - wish me luck I need a LOT of it... 

xx


----------



## Hails

hi jennyren 

its a battle on clomid..   its a horrible drug. it didn't work for me either. my first month off it i ended up pregnant. crazy! try keep strong, so hard to do though. i wish you luck on this cycle


----------



## Mrs86

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a nice long wknd. 

Good luck jennyren. I had so much hope for clomid as well but am now on my 7th cycle just into 2ww. It's a horrid drug and I still have 1 more lot of tablets before we go back and see the cons. I feel like I am just going through the motions too before we can get to IVF, I have already been told that that is the next step for me and hubby. Good luck, got everything crossed for you. 

AFM.. I went back for scan yesterday, whatever it was they saw last time wasn't there anymore so thats good and my follicle was getting smaller and smaller as she was scanning me so I was ovulating then!! Haha...talk about good timing... needless to say me and hubby rushed home to have bms. If I don't get my BFP then there must be something else wrong because hubby's SA was good and we have timed it exactly to so god knows what else we could do. I am now officially in the 2ww or in my case 11 day wait as I only have a short luteal phase, I think that is my problem but hosp don't seem to think it is. 
Wedding was lovely on saturday although it was a family wedding and we got the dreaded questions 'so when are you going to have children...you've been married 2 years now havent you?!!' Yes thankyou for rubbing it in!! haha

How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - Hope your 2ww is going quickly for you  Paws crossed ther higher dose will work for you this time round 


Mrs - WOW OVing whilst there, oh cool! Good luck for this cycle and hope your 2WW goes quickly   The dreaded questions don't stop! We now get - So when you having another one? Which I can't understand as everyone knows Lexie was a struggle and was IVF! ggrrr oh and, isn't it about time you got married! annoyinghell 


x x x


----------



## Louplou_22

Hello all

Sorry I've been awol a bit, had a busy weekend. Have come back to work today for a rest   

Mrs86 - so glad to hear that you ov'd - that is pretty amazing timing to ov whilst being scanned! Good luck for you 2ww. I only ever get to 11 dpo before af starts too and am also convinced that is something to do with my trouble. x

Penni - Glad you came to a decision about whether to take a break - it will probably do your body good. I would keep up the bms anyway though... will you keep doing the cbfm this month? We get the "are you going to have another one" questions too - we just sort of laugh and say "mmm, one is hard enough ha ha ha" Otherwise I might just burst into tears on people! x

Jenny - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle. What is your plan if this cycle is a bfn? Do you have clinic appointment to discuss moving on to IVF? I like plans, they keep me sane and help me to feel like I am in control (even tho I am far from it with this IF journey!). Will be keeping everything crossed that you get your very deserved BFP. Have you been monitored with scans/bloods etc? xx

Hails - hope you are keeping well hon x

Lisymb - Did you ov when you were expecting it? That is frustrating that you haven't managed to get an appointment to be monitored x

Loulou - hello if you are still reading, hope you are ok and looking forward to your holiday xx

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - well, I never did get a peak on my cbfm - I'm on cd23 today so very much doubt it is going to happen now. I got hold of the clinic and managed to get in for my bloods this morning, which is good. Results on thursday. I do wonder whether the cbfm missed my peak and I did have ewcm at my usual ov point (well, a couple of days before, like normal). Before I was on the clomid, the silly monitor used to give me a peak around day 23/24 but bloods showed that I wasn't ovulating so I am quite confused this month. Clinic appointment isn't until 25th June but I am hoping that I might be able to get a cancellation sometime this month, if I don't get a bfp (which is very doubtful).

love to all

Lou x


----------



## kiteflyer

rhi how are you has the pain from the cysts gone now? I do hope so  

Louplou glad you managed to get you bloods done this month. I hope that CBFM just missed your peak  

Mrs86 sounds like you have got your timing perfect this cycle   I really hope it works for you  

Jennyren I hope this cycle is your lucky one  

Afm I am on CD13 and still on a high, I don't normally ov until day 14 or 15 though. I think I have been quite lucky as since taking my last tablet my only side effect is I have been drier than normal, evening primrose doesn't seem to be helping  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Lisymb

Penni...
Dont think i  have OV'd... all my sticks have been negative! Im day 13 now which is pretty late for me to OV... so unless it happened really early i think im out this month! Had lots of fun BMS though!


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies... 

Yep I am still here...  

So I decided to keep my appointment with my consultant, and he has confirmed that it was not an ectopic but a miscarriage after all    Which rings true as I passed a lot of pregnancy tissue last week, and apparently that wouldn't happen with an ectopic  

So if you'll all still have me I'll be back after my holiday in June to start tamoxifen again.  If I am fortunate enough to get another bfp, then he wants me to go straight back and see him, and start taking steroids, Clexane   and Cyclogest.  So fingers crossed this can work again  

Big   and   to everyone I hope you are all well.

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

loulou - Lovely to hear from you and good to know you'll be back on the journey again soon   Have you been to have any tests done to see why you keep having m/c's? How are you feeling since the m/c? Paws crossed under some extra meds when you get your next bfp it will stick for you x


lis - I used the sticks and they all said negative LOL I started on the CBFM then, which I find is working out better 


Kiteflyer - Nearly on the peak then, good luck for this cycle 


xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Hi Penni_pencil  , yep I have had all the blood tests done, and it came back that I have slightly raised killer cells, so was given steroids for that.  But my consultant is going to give Clexane a go as well.  I'm happy to try anything if it makes the bfp stick  

I hope you are well.  

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

Loulou
Glad your doing ok and have ur holiday to look forward too, ours did us the world of good!

Penni.... scrap my last post just did Ov again and i got two little lines today, so obviously it wasnt too late! Typically though Dh has gone away with work for rest of this week.Just have to hope his swimmers stick around from yesterdays BMS!! Ha! If not though im not too worried, i know its still early days from my MC and body could still be getting back in sync!

xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
just a quick one to say pain a little better, had my first blood result today 16.9   supposed to be over 30 nurse said see what the result is of the one i had today but not to hold out much hope plus af just showed up 32 days is short for me so now i have to ring clinic tomorrow to arrange scan to see if cysts have gone down but looks like ivf for me as they said if i dont apear to ovulate this month then no point taking anymore clomid or tamoxifen, really really down at mo and not sure if i can do this anymore    
big     to all 
rhi xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Lis - WOHOO great news! Shame DH has gone away, but lets hope the little swimmers stick around  Paws crossed!! x x x


Rhi - oh no!  Can't you go for OI? Ovulation Induction? Can they give you some free sessions of that? I had that before IVF, I got PG on it aswell  its so hard when you hear them say its got to be IVF, but honestly once you get your head round it, its fine, and you will be raring to go! Ill keep paws crossed you OV this month so they will keep you on the drugs x x x


----------



## kiteflyer

rhi poor you I'm so sorry   I hope you have got your scan all sorted and the cysts have gone down.

I'm on CD15 and still on highs on CBFM, thats 9 in a row   but my temp shot up this morning so I am wondering could CBFM have missed ovulation? If my temps stay high I guess so, and I really do hope so as my DP has a bad back so BMS was not that great for him so he really needs to rest it now. And  I'm hoping dtd on CD10, 12 and 13 was enough  

Big hello to everyone


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi All

Rhi - sorry to hear you are so down at the moment. Big    let us know how the scan goes, really hope that the cysts have shrunk x

Lisymb - glad that you ov'd hon - I'm sure the swimmers would still have been around. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Loulou - lovely to hear from you and so glad that your appointment went well. Really hope that you get another bfp and that the drugs will help to make it a sticky one xx

Kite - It is definitely possible for the cbfm to miss ovulation - I am still getting highs yet my blood results came back today at 49 which shows that I have ov'd! xx

AFM - as I said above, my bloods have come back as 49, which def shows ov. Am cross that I have been wasting cbfm test sticks for the last week or so now! So I am officially on the 2ww or actually, because I don't know when I ov'd, probably more like a 3 day wait as AF normally shows up on day 26/27 and I am cd25 today! Haven't got any symptons so very much doubt it will be a bfp for me.

love to all

Lou x


----------



## sunhog

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I have just been prescribed 3 months worth of Clomid, I'm a Clomid virgin so hoping you ladies will take me on as an apprentice  

Just waiting for AF so I can begin, any advice you could give would be great. What time of the day do you think is best for taking it? 

xxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies...  

Louplou_22 - I don't trust the monitors at all, as I use the Persona one, but didn't have a peak the month I took Tamoxifen    which doesn't make sense as it's the month I got pregnant.  So am thinking of not using it next time, and just going by my day 14 scan.  I got everything crossed   for you this month.

Kiteflyer - Your monitor is probably just playing up as well   I hope all your BMS worked.

Rhi81 - Sorry to hear that your having such a bad time of it at the moment    I really hope your cysts start getting smaller soon and the pain starts easing up.

Lisymb - I've got everything crossed for you this month as well   and hope your DH's swimmers stick around.  I can't wait for my holiday too, really need to get away and get some sunshine.  

Sunhog - Hey hun, welcome to the thread.    I was on Tamoxifen and took them in the morning, but I think the side effects are different from Clomid, so the other lovely ladies can help you out on that. 

Big   to everyone else.  

afm, two weeks later and I've still got brown spotting.  It seems to be dragging on and on   so I'm going to leave it a few more days and then might speak to my GP, as surely it should of stopped by now, and don't fancy getting an infection


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
well had my scan yesterday i now have 5 cysts     it seems if i get folicles they turn in to cysts i got to have surgery in 10 days to remove them   anyone had this and can give me any advice? 
 to all
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi

Hey hun, i hope the op goes ok, you must be devestated. i havent had them removed myself but i am sure there is a thread on here to help. post something.

LouLou im so very sorry for your loss, but you keep me going on my journey by your sheer strength xx hugs

Kiteflyer fingers crossed xxxx

Lisymb hope your ok hun, sorry not been following this thread lately, im not on clomid atm and been super super busy xx

Sunhog welcome to this lovely thread, your quickly become to realise these lovely ladies are like family, so supportive. LADIES LOVE YOU ALL. I took clomid for 3 months too and i took it at night, 9pm. what ever time you take them you have to take them the same the next night and so on so forth. The side effects rary from person to person. i had night sweats and depression but then i was going through other things at the same time so clomid prob wasnt the right thing to be on at that time. i know someone who had no side effects at all so just depends. any questions this is the place to ask them. hope af comes soon so you can get started.

afm how are you hun, i only pop in now and then, im not on clomid atm and so busy atm which is good i guess.

Hello to everyone i've missed

Well im not on any treatment at the moment, i am having my pre op today for my lap and dye and ovarian drilling and im pooping myself over the results. this journey dont get any easier does it? 

hope you all lovely ladies have a lovely day

oh forgot, Hails hope your ok babe and babba is doing well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

sunhog I am on my first cycle and the ladies here are lovely. I took mine about 9pm at night too and had night sweats and vivid dreams, bizarrely I was in a really good mood while taking it  

rhi its good that they are going to sort you out hopefully you won't get the pain you had last cycle again. Good luck with the op and let us know how it went  

Louplou thanks for that my temp is still up today but CBFM is still asking for sticks and is on a high, I will give it till Sunday just to check my temps stay high then I'm not using anymore sticks no matter what it says   I hope you AF stays away  

Loulou I hope your spotting stops soon it doesn't sound good that it is going on so long  

flossey hope you lap and dye goes ok and you get good results, let us know when you feel better


----------



## penni_pencil

Kiteflyer - What was your monitor saying this morning?


LoupLou - WOW thats a good result for your bloods, paws crossed for you this month x


Sunhog - Hiya and welcome to the clomid journey!  I don't really get any symptoms on clomid, I take mine on a morning  I did think I became tired, but I've had a month off and I'm still really tired! LOL


Loulou - I hope your GP can give you something so you can move forward and start back on your journey 


rhi - Oh poor you!  What does the op consist of? is it a general or will you be awake?  Hope the 10 days goes quick so you can get you all fixed x


Flossey - Good luck with your lap and dye and drilling, when are you actually having it done? Paws crossed all ok 


xxx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
i think its like a lap so they were saying yesterday so got to have anestetic which i hate   but he said he would have a look while removing the cysts to check everything else is normal   i did have a lap but it was about 12 yrs ago so cant remember anything about it   so think its bit similar to what flossey is having when is your op flossey?    it all works out for you  
hi to everyone else just off out to see the in laws  
   to all will do proper catch up soon    
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Yeah girls it's a lap and dye and ovarian drilling. It's on Monday 21st

Xxxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi 
good luck flossey mine is the 22nd   let us know how you get on will be thinking about you  

rhi xx


----------



## kiteflyer

penni my monitor is still on highs thats 11 of them now   and today when I checked the stick there was just a strong estrogen line the LH line I could see on the others has gone. I'm sure it has missed it as although my temp has been erratic over the past 3 days it has stayed high. I must get some good nights sleep where my DP does not come in and wake me up and I'm not throwing the duvet off me waking up and putting it back on  

Big hello to all hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine


----------



## shell2412

hi everyone its my 1st time on fertility friends and am in need of some info! i have just finished my 3rd cycle of clomid and i will be testing in the next few days!!!. but i feel really down as id got my hopes up of it working quite early into the treatment as was told by the hosp consultant . Im now waiting for my period to show as it has for the last 2 cycles    . i would like to hear from anyone in the same boat just for support and courage.  hope to speak soon xx


----------



## jenna201

Flossey25 just a quick one for you to wish you lots of luck for your OD, it was the best thing i ever had done and i really hope you have the success that I and 2 other ladies i know had with it.x


----------



## Hails

hiya girls  

flossey sweetie.. good luck.. will be thinking about you loads, so hope it helps you  

jenna hope your keeping well.. 

hi to all the new girls on there journey, great place to start.. its long and hard, stay strong  

im keeping good, 17weeks on tuesday. big scan in june   hope all is prefect with our baby. xx


----------



## Mrs86

Morning Ladies

Not had chance to get on here since last week, had a very busy week. Which is good because I am now in the 1ww and I didn't even realise!! 

Rhi - sorry you have to have a lap hun. Fingers crossed they get the nasty cysts and then you will be pain free!

Flossey - good luck for your lap and dye and ovarian drilling. 

Loulou - how are you doing? Has the brown spotting gone? Hope so hun.

Louplou - has AF arrived yet? or have you tested?    Fingers crossed for you 

Lisymb - what a pain that your DH was away when you ov'd. Fingers crossed his swimmers had good stamina and stuck around. 

Sorry to anyone I have missed and hello to the newbies. 

AFM - I am now 7 days post ov. I usually have an 11 day luteal phase so AF is due on saturday. I have got a hen do thurs and friday and don't know whether to drink or not. What would you ladies do?

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi

I'll be thinking of you too hun

Jenna 

thanks for that hun, i so hope it works coz we wont get free ivf treatment. i've had my 1st natrual period since stopping clomid and my ovaries are really hurting. not sure what that means.

how was it after you came round from the operation? maybe private message me if you want to keep it quiet 

xxxxx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi Girls

Rhi - good luck for the 22nd, hope all goes well. I have had two lap & dyes and they have been fine - a little sore afterwards but all in all, worth it as they will get rid of the nasty cysts and have a good look around. Will be thinking of you xx

Flossey - best of luck for the 21st hon. Really hope the OD works for you xx

Shell - welcome to board hon. I am also just waiting for af on my third cycle of clomid. Have you tested yet? xx

Mrs86 - It is great when you are busy and 2ww flies - I didn't know whether I had ov'd because the cbfm was playing up so didn't know I had ov'd!

Kite - Are you having any bloods done this month to check ovulation? The cbfm has really let me down this month - def missed ovulation yet before I was on clomid, it was giving me peaks but bloods showed I wasn't ovulating    x

Hello to Hails and Jenna - hope all is well with your bumps xx

Loulou - not long to your holiday now!! xx

Penni - how are you lady? When is your next clinic appointment? xx

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - well girls, I am now cd29 - I usually only make 26/27 or 28 at a push. I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN, although I had to have a wee at 3am then tested at 7.30 with another wee. Was really expecting AF to show up yesterday but still nothing and no signs of it either but no pregnancy symptons either. I had a tiny bit of pink on sat morning but nothing since. I am in turmoil, I obviously know that I ov'd as levels were 49 but I don't know when I did. If it was a bit later then perhaps sat was implantation stuff and test was too early? Who knows    Of course if I ov'd later then af wouldn't be due yet in any event. God, why does it have to be so complicated    Anyway, I will keep you posted. I suspect I will have to test again tomorrow morning if no af, for my own sanity. What brand of pee sticks do you girls favour?? I'll keep you posted.

love to all

Lou x


----------



## penni_pencil

LoupLou - I think maybe your wee wasn't concerntrated enough after the earlier wee, I did that when I tested with Lexie, got BFN on the evening, next morning got BFP! It does sound like implantation bleeding too! I think its a few days after implantation your hormones start to rise, so definately test in the morning! Paws crossed for the BFP!! I use the cheap ones from SMEfertility, or the clear blue digital ones, you can get them cheap from ebay, but a bit too late t get them from there for tomorrow  
Good luck! Post in the morning let us know how you get on x x x

mrs - WOW 1ww already, thats great, lets hope this week flies too for you 

x x x


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon ladies... I hope you are are all well... 

Just popping on quickly and will do a better upate later. I've still got a bit of brown spotting, but at long last my tests are showing negative. Not sure why I'm happy about that, a bit mad really  but just want to get back to normal. So am off to Zumba tonight to try and get a bit more healthy before my holiday. 

Louplou - Really exciting Hun, sounds good to me  I have got everything crossed for you, when you test tomorrow morning . Tesco tests seem to pick up the hormone really early. Also I think Superdrug picks up HCG levels of 15. 

Big  to everyone else, and I'll be back on later. 

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girls sorry ive not been on much lately been busy getting back in the swing of things with work and catching up with family!

Mrs86 - Im in the 1WW wait too now and your right it goes soo much quicker when your busy!!

Rhi - Rhi sorry you have to have the Lap done, what a nightmare, but you may find its beneficial in the long run!

Flossey - lots of luck for your lap and dye and ovarian drilling. i hope you get good news after that! 

Loulou -glad your looking forward to your holiday and getting some normality back!

Louplou - louplou fingers are tightly crossed..... 

Penni -whats the latest with you i lose track of everyone!!

Anyone ive missed sorry.....
Im wishing the next 7 days away.... im not sure whats happening my end, ive had a lot of cramping again but not sure if thats normal for me with the clomid or if its implantation..... no symptoms yet to tell either other than feeling super tired but i guess thats clomid related too.... what a wonderful rollercoaster we ride!! 
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Shell how you getting on have you tested yet? How many more cycles of clomid are you on if you aren't successful this time? I really hope you are though  

Mrs86 I'm hoping you get a BFP on Saturday  

Loulou thats good news that your tests are negative I hope you can now go and and get another BFP  

Lisymb I'm sure if you keep busy the next 7 days will fly by  

Louplou I hope your first test was wrong and you get your BFP tomorrow   I'm not having any bloods done, thought about trying to get the doctor to do them but can't be bothered with the hassle of getting past the receptionist! My monitor is still asking for sticks but I'm not bothering so I just keep putting a used one in, its such a pain it worked fine last cycle when I wasn't on clomid. Mine you it does not actually tell you that you have ovulated it just tell you your hormones are right for ovulation, that's why I chart my temperature too.

Afm not much to report AF is due on 26th, my luteal phase is normally about 16 days long. Can I ask is it best to test while on clomid? I don't normally do it as I just find it too depressing.


----------



## Louplou_22

Thanks for all your kind words of support lovely ladies... No happy ending here though, AF just showed up   
Feel incredibly low about it and cross for allowing myself to feel hopeful and even excited about the prospect of a bfp. Even DH was feeling excited, which is really unlike him. Why is it that AF stays away just long enough to allow us to feel that hope and excitement.... Need to try and bring my clinic appointment forward as no crazy pills left.


Good luck to all those in the 2WW - will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


Love to all x


----------



## kiteflyer

Louplou lots of    to you


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thanks for all girls that have wished me well for my op

wishes for everyone xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Loulou - lovely to hear your feeling better, you probably feel better as your now ready to start on your journey again and its your holidays soon YAY  x


Lis - 7 days to go, not long, hope it goes quick for you  


kiteflyer - I think its always best to step away from the pee sticks until AF day LOL it is heartbreaking seeing a BFN, and we all know it maybe too early to detect aswell when we do it, but we still do?? why? who knows LOL I do it every blooming cycle LOL


Louplou - Aww so sorry A turned up I really thought this was your BFP!  No wonder your feeling down  Do you think they will give you a prescription today so you can continue?


Flossey - Hope the Op goes well, thinking about you x


AFM - I'm on day 14 of my drug free cycle and no highs on CBFM, although I'm not expecting any so why I am doing I don't know LOL Oh well, be exciting if I did get a high wouldnt it LOL I'm off on my jollies friday for a week, so will be eating and drinking lots LOL x


Hello to everyone else x x x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks Penipencil

How are things with you?

xxx

I'm not really on here much xxx


----------



## Mrs86

Morning

Lisy - I've been getting some weird cramping aswell, not had it this early before AF due in any of my previous cycles on clomid so fingers crossed its a positive for both of us. 

Louplou -   Sorry AF got you hun. Don't beat yourself up about getting excited, it happens to all of us. Last month I got to 35 days of a usual 31 day cycle, get myself so excited only to find out I hadn't even ovulated.

Pennipencil - that would be very exciting if you get a high, if not a little shocking!! Lol Hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Kiteflyer - I never test early as I too find it too depressing, I would rather AF turn up that see 'Not pregnant' on a bloody test. That is a real kick in the teeth!! Fingers crossed for you for the 26th. 

Loulou - Glad everything is returning to normal. I love Zumba, I will miss it if I get pregnant and have to stop. 

Hello to anyone I have missed.
xx


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Ladies...  

So I emailed my consultant last night, as was worried about this spotting going on  .  So he told me to come in and have a scan.  
When I got there today, it showed that there was a blood supply of blood flowing to my right side  .  So my consultant sent me upto the hopsital for a blood test.  I spent most of the day waiting for the blood test and then hours for the result.  Which have come back at an HCG level of 24    So now looks like it was an ectopic afterall and hasn't yet completely been reabsorbed! agggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! feel like banging my head against a wall! 

Louplou - Sorry to hear that the wicked witch turned up today.  I have got 3 months of Tamoxifen here if you want it.  

Pennipencil - Glad everything is ok with you, and hope that you manage to get a high this month without the dreaded Clomid.  

Big   to all you other lovely ladies... will be back on later to reply to everyone after I've taken my dd to ballet and tap.  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

loulou - crikey! I can't believe it  They should have got it right the first time  Have they said how long it will be until it absorbs? or is it wait and see?  x


----------



## Lisymb

Loulou, thats terrible that they didnt spot the ectopic first time around! to think you could have gone on not knowing! Bless you that holiday cant come quick enough i bet!

Louplou - sorry AF arrived

Mrs86 - i had a lot of cramping the month i got pregnant before but just thought it was to do with the tablets, i cant really remember what symptoms i had last month as was busy enjoying my hols, so who knows what to think! Trouble is i only have last month to know what a cycle on clomid without a bfp is so far so not really sure whats going on....time will tell for us both i guess!!

Penni fingers crossed you get ur high!

AMF - fingers crossed for a BFP!

Had my mother in law fishing for information today as she knows im back on clomid again.  Im reluctant to tell people too much too early this time after the miscarriage so i just told her DH wasnt around at the right time of the month, which seemed to shut her up quick enough! lol! not sure how many months i can keep that story up but it isnt a complete lie! lol
Lots of luck ladies, dounds like this bored needs some good news at the mo xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Has anyone else experienced abdominal aching like you are uncomfortable, I'm talking between clomid & ovulation around days 11-13 

Charlotte x


----------



## Mrs86

Loulou - what a nightmare for you hun. You would think that doctors would be able to get it right. So annoying.  

AFM - AF got me last night!! So devastated. I had a luteal phase of 8 days, now I know that is not right and I haven't got a cat in hell's chance of getting a BFP with that! Spoke to nurse, she wont do anything and cant get in to see my consultant. Spent most of the night crying so now I am knackered and have to spend all day walking down the corridors of the hospital seeing pregnant woman, newborn babies and women in labour!! Absolutely fantastic - just shoot me now!! 
Hope all you other ladies are ok. 
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Lis - Its hard when people keep asking and you just wanna day Shut up! LOL


Charlotte - I haven't experienced it, but I could guess that it might be your ovaries working for you 


Mrs - Soooo sorry AF turned up   I'm not clued up on the luteal phase of things, does it have to be longer than 8 days or something for a pregnancy to happen?  Do you have any more drugs to take or was that the last cycle   It must be really hard for you working where you do  Big hugs to you x x x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Well girls

I thought i'd come and show you lovely ladies some support, i guess as i'm not currently on clomid i dont log on enough.

LouLou, i am shocked they got that wrong, so all this time your thinking it was a mc and it wasnt at all. sending you hugs xx

Charlotte, yeah i used to when i took clomid ( on a break till after my lap&dye) my consultant said that was my body getting ready to ovulate, i could always feel myself ovulating, was painful at times. welcome to this thread, havent seen you before.

Mrs86, sorry AF came, I dont understand the Luteal phase, i think your nurse should be helping you more.

Lisymb, How is it going hunnie? i think it's insenstive for people to be asking questions about something that is private and sensitive.

LoupLou, so sorry AF came, hugs hunnie xx

sorry to anyone that i have missed.

Well i dont come on here as much as i used too, i dont find it benefits me as much as it used too if im honest. i guess its coz im not on tx atm. opeation is getting so much closer and it might seem a breeze to some but im pooping my pants! im so scared of what the results will bring. i wont get ivf on nhs due to my fiance having 2 children, so wrong! i found out someone at the age of 16 got pregnant and only kept the baby to get a council house! makes me sick! 

I hope this thread can have some good news soon. it needs it

love to all you lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs86

Penni and Flossey - thanks Ladies. I don't understand it much either but all I do know is that it needs to be over 10-12 days for a pregnancy to become established. I was pushing it most months at 10 days but this month I had no chance. Iv'e read that you can get progesterone cream to use after ovulation which helps to lengthen it but when I rang up the nurse didn't want to give me the time of day. 
I have got 1 cycle of clomid left which I will start tomorrow. I don't see the point in putting myself through all the hot sweats, headaches and tears if my luteal phase is not long enough for a pregnancy to establish. 
Flossey - it is riduculous that you dont get treatment because your finance has children. 
xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Mrs86, i dont blame you, i said to my consultant what is the point in giving me clomid when you dont know what is wrong, i said for all i know my tubes are blocked and im putting myself through clomid for no reason. I dont think they realise how hard it is.

how you work out the Luetal phase?

xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Mrs86 - So sorry to hear that your AF arrived so early, what an utter nightmare.    Have they every offered you cyclogest pessaries?.  This helps with your progesterone levels, and may help make your cycles longer?.  It must be really hard having to be with other pregnant ladies all day.  

Flossey - Best of Luck Hun with your operation   and I agree that it's totally wrong that the NHS wont help you, as your DH has children already.  It was exactly the same for one of my friends.    I know it's a totally different situation, but if we have to go onto IVF as well, we wont get any help either as we already have my dd.  

Penni - Pencil - I have got to go back for another blood test and take it from there.  Had such a nightmare at the hospital yesterday, that I'm now paying to have a blood test done privately next Monday.    Ridiculous as it sounds, I just want to get it over with now, and some kind of decision after that.  

I hope everyone else is ok today?  

Lou.x


----------



## penni_pencil

mrs - they can give you cyclogest to help your lining, try calling again and asking for something as its obvious that you need it See if you can speak with someone else, or call your GP see if they can give it you x




Flossey - Its wrong they won't let you have a free cycle just because DH has children, its so not fair When is your op? x Why they don't check your tubes before starting on the drugs I don't know 


loulou - I don't blame you for paying privately, NHS are pants! Just wish we all hasd the money to go private on everything, then no waiting and better service! x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Penni, it's on Monday, so scared of the results. had nightmares them telling me i need ivf and us not being able to fund it.

LouLou, thanks hun, hugs to you too 


xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

penni are  you still just getting highs? Have a good holiday are you off anywhere nice?

Loulou its shocking they got it so wrong. I hope you get some answers next week and can move on  

Lisymb hope your ok and your being left alone now. How long till testing? I really hope you get a BFP  

Charlotte No I haven't had the pains you describe just some shooting pains that come and go which are just bad enough for me to stop and think what was that  

Mrs86 sorry to hear your AF turned up. Why don't you look in the supplement section on here to see if there is anything you can take that might help with luteal phase defects? The NHS are just pants sometimes  

Flossy I was in the same boat as you when testing began as I can't have tx on the NHS as my DP has a DD, who I never get to see but thats another story   and to be honest as they have not found anything wrong and I have not had one BFP I still feel the same. I'm glad there is nothing wrong but on the other hand time is against me so I guess we will have to pay for some tx sooner rather than later, unless clomid works for me of course   Good luck on Monday   Oh and your luteal phase is the time from ovulation until AF arrives.

Afm not much to report no symptoms nothing, work is hectic so no time to think about the 2ww really which is good


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Ladies

So I am out. 6th cycle of clomid failed and AF arrived today. So it's goodbye to the evil little pills and hello IVF. 

I just wanted to say thank you to you all. You have given me so much support over the last 8 'very difficult' months. You have all been my rock and I have got so much invaluable advice from this forum. 

We are having a month or so off before we get the ball rolling on IVF. Will be heaven to let my hair down for a couple of weeks. 

I wish you all soooo much luck, I have never known a bunch of women who deserve it more. Love to you all. 

To Hails, thank u. You got me through the hardest months. Stay in touch and I hope your pregnancy and little one is perfect xx


----------



## Lisymb

Kiteflyer- I'll be 14dpo on Tuesday which gives me 28 day cycle, but last months cycle was 25 days! Not really sure when I should be testing!
Practically threw up mybreakfast this morning so thought I'd do an early test, was ovviously bfp!! Don't know why I did it really just being hopeful I guess! 
So now I'm not going to test until tuesday and just wait to see if af comes along first!!


----------



## Lisymb

Jen teen
Good luck with ivf Hun are you going private or having it done on nhs?
If nhs what's the wait like if not what costs are involved privately?
If I don't manage a bfp with my next 3 cycles I think me and dh might go private as I feel really let down by my local hospital!


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies...  

Just wanted to wish Jennyren the best of luck with IVF and soooo pleased that you get to let your hair down and not think about TX for a while.    I was going to carry on with the Tamoxifen, but I think after this last cycle turning into another ectopic, then IVF might be the route again for us in the next couple of months.

Looks like a few of us ladies might be going in that direction, so might get to be cycle buddies together.  

Lou.x


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi kiteflyer I'm a bit worried now as I thought this was normal, a few others I have spoke to haven't had it either so I'm going to ring gynocologist later although it has gone now & my ov day should be any time between now (Thursday & Tuesday) according to gynocologist so I'm doing opks but I havn't had a lh surge yet   

I can see a lot of people going for ivf so the best of luck to those & all the other supportive ladies out there who have taken the time to write to people


----------



## Hails

Hi jennyren 

Big hugs sweetie, it never worked for me either. Time to let the hair down alright. You helped me through the hard times as well, thank you! I just hope and pray you get pregnant...   I will be thinking of you. Keep strong. good luck with ivf xxxx


----------



## Lisymb

oh Girls
I am massively down in the dumps today!! :-( Wish i hadnt done that test the other day and now im really crampy so pretty convinced AF is on her way!!
My best friends baby was due yesterday and another friends baby was born last night... i remember finding out when they were pregnant and hoping that i would be pregnant by the time they had their babies... well no such luck i guess!IF AF comes im going to be sure to get myself seen by fertility nurse no matter what she says becaus ei need to know whats going on in this body of mine!!
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisymb poor you it must be so hard for you today    I really hope your test was wrong   when is your AF due?

Charlotte did you get any answers for your gyn? The OPKs may have missed you surge. 

Afm nothing to report but I'm halfway through my 2WW


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Ladies  

Lisymb - Sorry to hear that you are feeling down hun    I don't blame you wanting to see the fertility nurse, it's awful not knowing what is going on.  

Kiteflyer - I've got my fingers crossed for you   and hope that the next week goes by quickly for you.  

At long last the bleeding has eased up and I'm only slightly spotting, which has got to be a good sign right?    I have got a final blood test on Monday, and was thinking that i might not bother with it.  But knowing my luck if I don't go then I'll start up bleeding again.    So after that I'll need to speak to the consultant and see if it's safe for me to try tamoxifen again, or move onto IVF.  

I hope you are all having good Fridays.  

Lou.x


----------



## Charlotte022

Kiteflyer I hope the next week goes quick for you, I spoke with gyn but he told me to keep testing as I might be having a long cycle, he also said I might have missed it so waiting to go for blood tests next week to see if I could have ovulated x


----------



## Lisymb

Ohh LORDY!
Girls... AF didnt show up so i took a test BFP!! Im soo scared though!!I really hope this is our time but cant stop thinking about how awful the MC was in feb!! If any of you can offer some advice to help me through the next few weeks without me going mad id really appreciate it! Me and DH have decided that noone is going to know this time until first scan as last time people found out that we didnt want knowing!

Oh god, im scared as hell!!
Hope your all doing ok and you all get your BFP's soon! 
xx


----------



## Louplou_22

WOW - Lisy, that is FANTASTIC!!!! So so pleased for you. I m/c the month before I fell with DD so I know how scary it is. All I can say is stay strong and positive and remember that every pregnancy is different... your previous m/c does not mean that the same will happen again. I really hope this is your time - can you get an early scan to help put your mind at rest?? I self referred to the EPU after my m/c and they scanned me regularly in the early days with DD. Massive congratulations hon xxxx

Hello to everyone else - will be back later for better personals. Been a bit awol as down about bfn and not actually on clomid this cycle as no pills left. Still seem to be having the side effects tho - is this normal??

love to all xx


----------



## Lisymb

Louplou thankyou!
I should get an early scan at 8 weeks with the EPU at my local hospital.  We did get one last time.  I cant ring until tomorrow though as my nurse doesnt work mondays!!
I have also mentioned to DH about getting a private 1 done around 7 weeks just as a bit of reassurance.....

In relation to your symptoms, i think it is normal even though your not on the drugs.  I suppose the after effects are still floating around in your system.  Dont feel too negative about this cycle as i have heard of lots of ladies who have taken clomid and then had months off have fallen pregnant! I wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisymb I am sooo excited for you   I really hope everything goes well for you this time   

Charlotte hope your blood tests shows you ovulated and you get your BFP  

Louplou you never know you might be lucky this month, maybe clomid stays in your system a while   who knows!

Hello to everyone else  

Afm I feel really crampy this morning and my back aches, AF not due till Saturday and I don't normally feel like this unless I have AF   so I guess it could be a long week for me!


----------



## Mrs86

Lisymb - Huge congratulations hun. Im sooo pleased for you!! Every cycle and pregnancy is different hun so try not to compare this one to your previous m/c otherwise you will drive yourself mad looking for symptoms that were there last time and not this time and vice versa!! 

Louplou - I have read a few people that have come off clomid and have got their bfp the 1st month after there clomid free cycle. so fingers crossed for you hun. Just keep pouncing on your other half, if in doubt.... have sex!! haha

Kiteflyer - hope this week goes quick for you. 

Flossey - hope everything goes ok for you today hun. Thinking of you.

AFM - I rang the nurses back up on friday morning and they said they couldn't give me progesterone pessaries as I was on clomid. Not sure why. 
I have got an appt to go back and see my consultant on 11th June to discuss IVF. Not sure whether I'm glad about it or upset that it has come to IVF. 
I really thought that with 8 months of clomid I would get my bfp but I haven't been so lucky.  
xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey ladies hope you are all well ....

Lisymb - congrats!!!! Hope all goes well for!

I have taken my last lot of clomid  on saturday this is my 5th lot....... before i started clomid my progresteron was level 2. Now with clomid its been around 60. i havent had any near sniff of a bfp...... so if nothing happenes this cycle which i dont think it will.... i have got an appt to see my gyn in july so see what he wants me to do! babydust to you all xxxxxx x x x x


----------



## Magpie07

Hi Ladies,

I have been following you all for a couple of weeks now and have finally summoned the courage to post something...I hope you don't mind me joining your thread?

As you can see I am about to start my 2nd cycle of Clomid. We have been delayed slightly as my mid-cycle scan during my first cycle showed that my dermoid cyst had grown. I had it removed last week and i'm on day 4 of my provera so hopefully i'll be starting clomid again this weekend. 

Good luck to everyone!
xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Thankyou for your well wishes i shall keep you all posted  

Kiteflyer - Ive been really crampy this last couple of weeks and convinced myself that AF was coming so its not over until its over!! Just dont do what i did and test early, there is no benefit to it!

AFM -bit rubbish about the pessaries but at least you have you appointment on the 11th to look forward.  Hopefully they will give you some good news then!

Chazzy good luck with this cycle

Magpie - Welcome to the thread... everyone on hear is very friendly and full of useful information, between us we are capable of answering most clomid related questions!! lol Good luck with the 2nd cycle and hopefully the crazy symptoms dont cause you too much trouble....

xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey ladies 

Just a quick one, for those that know me I had the op, it went really well. Tubes all clear, nice and healthy, just a case of ovulation issues had 5 holes burnt into each ovary do now to wait for a period, just waiting to go home blah taking ages 

I'll update better soon 

Lots of baby dust 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou32

Lisymb - Congratulations Hun, that is such good news, i am sooooo pleased for you.  

Flossey25 - Great news that your op went so well, and really glad that everything is now clear.    I know how you feel 
about waiting around in hospitals, I hate it.  

Magpie - Well along to this thread, good luck with your 2nd cycle  

Big Hello to all you other lovely ladies...  

afm, I had which I hope is my last blood test today, so am just waiting on the results, I really hope the levels have come right
down.  So then I will need to speak to the consultant about my next move.   

Lou.x


----------



## Mrs86

Flossey - really pleased your op went well and your tubes are clear. Fingers crossed things work out for u now u have holes in your ovaries. Lol. 

Loulou- hope your levels have come back down. Fingers crossed. When will u see your consultant? 

Xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Mrs86 I hope that your appointment goes well I can understand your being anxious  

Magpie welcome and good luck with this cycle of clomid  

flossey glad all went well and that you didn't have to wait too long to get home, get some rest and recover  

Loulou hope your result is good and you get a clear picture on what you next step is


----------



## Charlotte022

How do you get through a day of work with a big smile on your face when u feel out of sorts over the 2ww going through the clomid when no one knows what is going on, it's all I can think about it's hard to concentrate on talking to people about their problems when you have enough of your own x


----------



## Lisymb

Charlotte it is hard hun! Is there anyone at work that you can confide in who will be able to help you through it? I found that really helps! Unfortunately those feelings are part and parcel of it all and we all feel it. Ur always welcome to vent your frustrations on hear we knowhow u feel x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hello Ladies,

I've just started my first round of Clomid 50mg this morning.  Hate taking tablets so very nervous and reading about some of the possible side effects I think has made me worse, damn google!!  Trying to keep positive though and see this as a step (hopefully) towards my much longed for baby.   Would love to hear your experiences with it and also be great to hear from anyone who is taking it at the moment.

Love and luck,
Nic.
xx


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
not been on much as my nan rushed into hospital thursday   she doing better now though and came home yesterday  .
Flossey glad your op went well i have got mine today and im really scared i hate anethsetic   i so dont want to do this,
will be back on later if all goes ok 
hope everyone ok 
  
rhi xx


----------



## Mrs86

Good luck today Rhi81. Everything will be fine hun, think positive thoughts!!

Charlotte - we all know exactly how you feel hun.   As Lisymb said its all part and parcel of the clomid journey. I remember at the start of mine not feeling too bad but by now (after 8months of the devil pills) I am an emotional wreck!! I am emotional the 1st 2 weeks of my cycle because of the side effects of the clomid and then I am an emotional wreck on the 2ww because I am constantly thinking about what the outcome is going to be! My clinic offers counselling as part of all fertility treatments if you ask for it. We asked for a referral a couple of months ago when I was on my 4th cycle of clomid and I have just got a letter for my 1st appt in a couple of weeks which will be at the end of my last cycle on clomid. Bit pointless as we have had to wait so long! Is there a similar kind of service at your clinic? I have confided in 1 friend as well and that really helps to talk to her so maybe if you let one of your closest friends know then you might feel like you have someone to turn to when you are feeling down. 

xx


----------



## jenny1234

Hiya I'm due to start my 4th round of clomid in a few days after having a break to have my laperoscopy I started on 50 as well for 3 months/cycles and it worked in the sence that it made me ovulate my day 22 results were sky high! But unfortunately it didt result in pregnancy am due to start at 25 this time for my next 3 cycles, really hope yours works well for you and results in pregnancy is so difficult to stop yourself from expecting a miracle on clomid I know I did! My side effects were nothing really only suffered with hot flushes mainly at night and bad pain due to ovulating on the clomid but that was to be expected as I don't ovulate on my own but never lasted for more half a day, hope this helps x


----------



## Charlotte022

No I'm not at a clinic I'm seeing a private gynae at spire hospital, u hope I don't get worse on this clomid, the worst part is the acne & mood changes, I am suprised how long u have had to wait for councilling hopefully you will have had a BFP by then x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Jenny,

Thanks so much for posting a positive reply, feel better already for reading that  .  Sounds like you escaped the worst of the side effects, really hope it's the same for me.  Great news that you responded so well to the Clomid though, at least you know it works for you and you're on the right road so probably just a matter of time for you.  Best of luck with your next try, 4th time lucky maybe  , and keep us updated.

x


----------



## Mrs86

Hopefully your side effects don't get worse Charlotte, I know a few people say there side effects have been different every month so hopefully if u have to get to the next cycle of clomid then ur side effects won't be as bad. 

Rhi81 - how did u get on today Hun? 
Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi mrs86 I have heared that, I hope your clonis cycle goes well, how are you feeling?


----------



## kiteflyer

Rhi how did it go today? I hope you are home safe and sound  

Mrs86 what  a shame it has taken so long to get counseling   I hope it helps you. Our journey is so hard at times   

Charlotte I hope you manage to find someone to talk to it does help, although most people don't know how to react.


----------



## Mrs86

Charlotte, I don't feel too bad at the moment. I am cd8 today so just waiting for next week to come so I can Ov and then get into the 2ww. I am so inpatient which is half of my problem. How are you feeling?

Kiteflyer - thanks. Im not expecting it to work miracles but me and DH just felt we needed a bit of extra support as the prospect of IVF gets closer and is looking more likely!
xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning All

Rhi - how did your surgery go, hope you are ok xx

Flossey - so glad you op went well - really good news that your tubes and clear and healthy. Hope you are recovering well xx

Loulou - did you get the results of your final bloods? Hope that it brings some closure so you can move on the next steps. You never know, we might be facing IVF at the same time! xx

Lisymb - how are you hon? Have you got a date for your first scan? x

Kite - How is the 2ww going? Any more symptons? Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Mrs86 - Counselling sounds like a good idea. I know what you mean about being impatient - I live from cycle to cycle, wishing the days away... I'm sure that isn't a good way to be! x

Charlotte - sorry you are having a rough time at work. It can be difficult to put a brave face on all the time. I share an office with a pregnant woman, which has been really tricky for me xx

Magpie - welcome to the thread. Hope you can get going with the clomid soon. Good luck x

Hello to anyone I've missed   

AFM - not much to report. Am cd9 today - cbfm asked for a stick but I had already had my wee! So will start tomorrow, although as it missed ovulation last month, I'm not sure whether to bother this month. Thing is, I would like to see whether I can ov on my own, am really hoping I do. I can't get a cancellation app at the clinic so looks like I will be having 2 cycles out - am not even sure whether they will suggest more clomid or straight to IVF. I just hate all the waiting around, meanwhile, I am not getting any younger....!

love to all

Lou x


----------



## Charlotte022

Mrs86 & Kite - I hope the 2ww goes quick for you, I am on 2ww at the moment.

Rhi & Flossy I hope both of your ops have gone well for you.

Magpie - welcome to clomid and this forum 

Lisymb - have you had your scan?

loulou - how are things going for you?

Louplou_22 - My gynae told me that the lh surge with clomid can be very quick and the opk's can miss it, I have still been using them but I haven't got a result with them but I have had ov pain. Being in our situation I don't think I would have the strength to work with a pregnant woman every day, I would be happy for them but secretly wishing it was me. You are a stronger person than me. It is hard working with people who have no idea, we have talked to friends about it but I don't know if I am ready to tell them at work yet.

I am off for my day 21  bloods on saturday (26th) and back to see gynae on the 8th of june. I am not under a clinic as I have found it cheaper  to see a gynae and the service has been fab. I felt I had to go private as the wait to see our local gynae is about a year and I have asked to be referred 4 times (3 times from gp and once from hospital when I was admitted with a cyst) and I still haven't heard from them. The NHS have been a waste of time for me, I also have alstrome syndrome and as most dr's don't know what it is they won't do anything.


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
just a quick one op went ok all cysts removed and everything else lookin good in a lot of pain but so glad it over
  
to all
rhi xx


----------



## kiteflyer

rhi glad to hear that all went well hope you feel better soon  

Charlotte what a shame the NHS were so useless for you. I hope that you get a good result on your blood test

Louplou I know what you mean about using the sticks I'm not keen to next cycle either. Good luck with a natural cycle though you just never know!  

Afm I'm still  feeling a bit crampy and my back aches a bit but thats about all. I've been trying  to keep busy before work and work takes my mind off the 2ww anyway


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi girls 

I'm ok, still in pain, cabt get on laptop at mo so on phone. 

Rh how are you? I'm so glad it's over with 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## jenny1234

Your very welcome glad I could be of some help so easy to feel alone in these stages! Yes will do and like wise would love to hear how it works out for you x


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
im ok in quite a bit of pain the worst is in my shoulders from all the gas   they removed my cysts and did a dye as well and said everything was good so pleased with that suppose we will be in quite a bit of pain for a few days but like you said im so glad its all over, how you feeling hun?    
rhi x


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies...  

Just a quick update, the hcg levels have come down to 15.1   so they are slowly but surely coming down, so at this rate
it's going to take another two weeks for my levels to reach zero.  Thank god for my holiday coming up, is all I can say.  

rhi81 and Flossey, I'm glad that both your op's went well, and that the outcome seems to be good.   sorry to hear you are in pain though with all that gas.  I found taking Co-codomol  before bedtime helpled me sleep better.  

Big hello to all you other lovely ladies.  

Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi,  my gas is all my tummy and ribs. In pdin still but it's more cop able now. I've however and my god it felt good to feel clean, getting bored of resting tho

Loulou, you must be so fed up, hugs xx


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girls just quick ad I'm
At work :-( scan date is going to be 25th June. Which will make me nearly 9 weeks! Bit gutted am thinking of having an earlier private 1 x


----------



## lauren.x

Hi pumpkin

I'm on cd18 and on 50g of clomid, hope the sides affects having been to bad for you !! I have been OK ! Had a few tears for no reason at the start but all I have had is hot flushes !!! So can't complain. 

Hope all is good 

Lauren xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Lauren,

Thanks for posting - it's great to hear from others going through the same treatment, especially at the same time.

You're a bit ahead of me in your cycle but nice to hear you've had little in the way of side effects.  I've had absolutely none which is great but does make me feel a bit worried that it may not be working for me if that makes sense?!!  Lol

Have you had any ovulation pain or any scans or blood tests done to check if you've ovulated?  I've been given 3 months worth of treatment but only have to have one Day 21 blood test during that time which to me doesn't seem to give a very good indication.... oh well!!

Hope things are going ok.

Nic
x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies just a quickie to say my AF arrived this afternoon so its a BFN for me   I will have a scan this cycle so will today be CD1 as my AF didn't arrive till this afternoon or will it be tomorrow?

Sorry I haven't time to do personals will pop on soon and catch up


----------



## Lisymb

kitefyler
thats rubbish!
I would say depends on type of flow to determine what is day 1.  IF its really light then class today as 1 and not 2 xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya guys, got back off hol yesterday and just starting to catch up on everything 



Lis - WOHOO fantastic news! What great news to come back to! So pleased hon x


flossey & Rhi - glad the op went well   Hope your both recovering ok x


loulou - You must be well in need for your hols x Hope you have a fantastic time x When are you off?


Kiteflyer - Sorry to hear AD turned up...boo!  Did you start your next round?


Hello to everyone else, there so much been going on, its hard to keep track! LOL


AFM - well, I've had 10 days of highs on the CBFM! aarrggghhhhh can't keep doing the BMS  Think I'm giving up this month, else I really wont want to next month when I start being monitored by the fairy cam! and best to be able to do it then rather than now when I don't really know whats going on  used 20 sticks nearly, so will have to go out and buy some more for this cycle!!  arrgghhh its never simple is it   oh well, only 1.5 weeks until my appt at the ACU to see what they can do for me...should go quick with the weather like this and keeping busy 


x x x


----------



## Hails

penni pencil

when i was on clomid i found that my cbfm didn't work.. all highs and no peaks. when i went off it i got 5 highs and 2 peaks. its the only time it worked. it can interfere with the monitor. 

flossey and rhi - hope you's are well after op and getting better 

kiteflyer - sorry af has came, its very disappointing     hope cramps aren't sore on you 


hi to all the other girls... 

me- having ups and downs at the minute, 19 weeks and had bleed last Monday put on bed rest to prevent m/c your never really safe at all.. today ended up at urgent care with more pains and now have a kidney infection.. on tablets. just cant wait to big scan in 2 weeks.. want are baby to be happy and well... even if mummy isn't keeping good. 

keep trying and never give up because your little baby is waiting to be made... every month is a chance   xx love and luck to you's all..


----------



## Mrs86

Morning

Kiteflyer..sorry Af got you hun. At least you are getting scanned this month so you have a bit more of an idea what's going on. 

Penni pencil - Hope you had a lovely holiday hun. What CD are you on now? Fingers crossed you have already OV'd and you have caught it and Your CBFM is just messed up. Atleast you have got your appt soon. Mine is 2 weeks today, it cant come quick enough. When I think about it though we have got the bank holiday wknd and I have got a hen do to look forward to so im hoping it goes quick. 

Hails - sorry to hear about your bleed and the kidney infection. Not too long to wait for your scan, hoepfuly it will fly by for you.

AFM - not really much going on, CD 13 today, waiting for OV. Hoping for a miracle this month so we don't have to go down the IVF route. 

Hello to everyone else, hope your all ok and enjoying this lovely weather.
xx


----------



## Lisymb

Hails rubbish news about kidney infection!!
Hope your scan comes around quickly for you now to put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Just booked a private scan for june 16th 2 and half weeks to go and then my EPU one is 25th.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me this time girlies.... im dreading it!!


----------



## penni_pencil

hails - so sorry your not well, its such a worry every step of the way, I hope the next 2 weeks go quick for you to your scan to see that baby is doing well  


Mrs - I hope soo too LOL I'm on CD27! Im not on the clomid this month, natural, and my natural bleeds have been between 42 and 74 days! imagine if I had highs until then ! argh LOL  Paws crossed this is your month x


Lis - Good idea with the scan, I would pay for an early one too... everything crossed for you hon x


hi to everyone else, can't believe Im back in  work already! boo  


x x x


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
Well it goes from bad to worse   i went to have my stitches out today and the cut under my belly button which had 3 stitches in didnt heal and a load of fluid stuff come out sorry for tmi!! so now it looks like i have 2 belly buttons and they wont re stich it incase more fluid needs to come out so they have packed it and put another dressing on and i have to go back everyday   on the up side though they dont think its infected but im taking antibiotics anyway as i was in agony thursday night with a abcess in my gum!!! i just seem to be getting everything at mo a lot going on with family as well which has really upset me, i suffer with panic attacks and a anxiety dissorder anyway so all this is making me so much worse i really feel like i cant cope anymore and havent got the family support any more, im to scared to move as i have this hole by my belly button im checking the dressing every 10 mins to see if it leaking which it is but not a lot my dh is telling me to leave it and it will be fine bless him but things like this freak me out big time so bring on the panic attacks   .
sorry for the long me post and ramble but im finding it so hard at mo and needed to get that off my chest.
thanks girls    
rhi xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Rhi poor you things aren't going well for you   on the positive side at least your DH is looking after you, he is right leave the dressing alone! I really hope that it heals soon and I know its a pain having to have your dressing changed everyday but it does mean they are keeping a good eye on it   And remember we are all here for you  

penni glad you had a good holiday   You could spend a small fortune on sticks at that rate though I do hope you get a peak  

Mrs86 I hope you get your mircale too so get plenty of BMS in  

Lisymb I hope you scan is ok good luck  

Hails sorry your not too well get plenty of rest   won't they scan you earlier to put your mind at ease?

Afm I decided that as my AF didn't start until late afternoon Saturday that Sunday was the real day 1 so I have booked my scan for day 13 today and started my next round, I'm now on 100mg. I took them this morning as I was in work for 6am but I felt a bit spaced out most of the morning   but as I work in a cold store I didn't notice any hot flushes


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon Ladies...  

Rhi - So sorry too hear that your feeling poorly and the stitches on your belly button aren't healing as they should be.    I'm glad they are keeping an eye on you though, and I really hope you hope to heal soon.

Lisymb - Good news about booking your scan up early, I don't blame you and would be exactly the same as you  

Kiteflyer - Sorry to hear you felt spaced out today, have got everything crossed for you this month.  

Hails - Hey Hun, I hope you are ok now, it's really scary to get a bleed, and am glad that you are doing lots of resting    

Penni_Pencil - what a nightmare having to buy all those sticks, and as you say at least next month you will know what's going on.  

Mrs86 - Hey Hun, Hope you are well, have got my fingers crossed as well for you this month.  

Flossey and Louplou I hope you are both well ladies.  

Afm, my bleeding has finally stopped! hurrah!!    So I can finally get back to some kind of normality!    My holiday on Thursday can't come quick enough.  Can't wait to relax in the sun and have few beers or two.  .  Also have decided to take a couple of months break from tamoxifen.  So will go back to my consultant then, and decide whether IVF is now my best route or back to the tamoxifen.

Lou.x


----------



## lauren.x

Hi pumpkin, 

Yes everything is going OK thank you. You ? 

I understand what you mean, but everyone is different and I'm sure some pepole on here has said they didn't get any side effects until the end of the month, but fingers crossed its working for you !!! 

Yes had a few pains but it was more the follicle growing. I have been getting scanned every week, on Thurs it looked like I had ovulated so had to get my blood taken today so will find out tomorrow or wed. 

I didn't get any ovulation pains, but during intercourse on one day was unbearable (sorry if to much info) so think I might have ovulated then (fingers crossed) 

That's rubbish that you are just getting a 21d blood day !! But hopefully they will be able to tell you what day you did !! 

Could you not ask to get scanned ?? 

Lauren xx


----------



## penni_pencil

rhi - awww it sounds like your in the wars  Step away from the dressing LOL Is there anything you can do to help stop the panic attacks from happening? Does DH help you with that? Anytime you need a rant you know where we are  Big hugs to you x x x


Kiteflyer - Good luck for this cycle! Hows todays tablet gone? any side affects today? x


Loulou - WOHOO great news its stopped!  Do you have to have any more blood tests done to check or is that it now?  Only 2 days to go for hols, YAY I hope you have a fantastic time and enjoy a few beers   Im glad you have come to a decision, that will help you relax a bit more on your hols, and a couple of months off without the stress of it all will help x


AFM - Well, do you think its a coincidence that my 20th stick said low today? mmhhhh a little me thinks! Going to have BMS one last time tonight just incase, probably a little late, but if I peaked yesterday day, then you have 12-36 hours after that don't you? oh well, can but try! 


Hello to everyone else! Wheres the sun gone??  x


----------



## Mrs86

Rhi - STOP PLAYING WITH YOUR DRESSING!! lol and listen to your DH. Hope it heals soon for you hun. You have always got us for support!!  

Loulou - Woohoo the bleeding has stopped, just in time for you to enjoy a lovely holiday!! You deserve it!! Hope you have a fab time and get those beers down you!! Good idea to have a break, time to chill out and relax will do you good. 

Penni - fingers crossed its not too late tonight. I don't know how the CBFM works so wouldn't be able to tell you how long you have after your peak, sorry!

Kiteflyer - hope your side effects aren't too bad. Is this your 1st month on 100mg?

xx


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
thanks so much for all your messages   just been to have dressing changed she said it very deep hole but lookin healthy she is going to see if she can get me better dressings than just stuffing the hole full of gauze   she couldnt stop apolagising saying she was the one who took my stitches out and feels guilty lol like i said i had build up of fluid which popped it not her and id rather the fluid come out than stay in and get infected but i got to say my dr's surgery is brill from the dr's nurses even the receptionist so i guess im lucky, im a little calmer today and very very sore but i do have a big deep hole in my belly so i shouldnt be supprised im sore really   
will do personals later off to ring my mum which will no doubt end in a screaming match  
once again thanks so much girls couldnt do this without you all    
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi girls 

Sorry not been on, been feeling awful, belly button is infected. Was told the lap & dye is a breeze it's bloody not.

Rhi- leave the dressings alone , hope it heels soon 

Hails hugs Hun

Penni I'm ok just not recovering as wquick as I hoped and got infection 

Loulou still recovering  how's you?


Lismb congrats him

Sorry to anyone I missed, I'm on my phone so it's harder to scroll dorm to past threads

Love and luck to EVERYONE xxxxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey, hope you feel better soon hun i know how you feelin mine not infected it had a build up of fluid behind so wouldnt heel and as soon as they took stitches out it burst open again  so they say now about 2 weeks for it to heel and not have a hole in my belly got to have dressings changed every day   they say the lap & dye is easy like you said its not  
feel better soon hun thinking of you    
rhi xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Lauren,

Yep so far so good.  Still no side effects but should consider myself lucky I guess!  

How are you getting on, did you get any info on your blood tests?  Getting scanned every week sounds like a great way to monitor you, suppose it's different with each health authority and also maybe depends on your history.  Whereabouts do you live?  I'm in Hertfordshire and it doesn't seem to be standard practice here to do weekly scans which I can understand but it is a bit frustrating when things are so vague!!  Perhaps it's because I'm just starting my treatment but I will ask about scans when I go back to see the specialist.  The thing with the 21 day blood test is I've heard of people having it and being told they've not ovulated but then still getting a BFP.  So god knows!!!

Anyway good luck with your results, I really hope it's working for you, and keep us updated.

x


----------



## kiteflyer

flossy and rhi I hope you are both feeling better now and had plenty of rest  

Mrs86 yes it is  my first month on 100mg, I had to do the first cycle on 50mg. My night sweats have been less this time but I have been spaced out for a few hours a work though otherwise no symptoms at all.

penni I thought it was meant to go peak peak then a high and back to low? Not sure though as I gave up with the sticks once I knew from my temps I had ovulated.

Loulou have a great holiday and just relax and enjoy yourself you never know what might happen  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Loulou32

Evening ladies... Just popping on quickly to send you all the best of luck with your cycles this month     I'll be back in two weeks to join in the fun.  

My DD is getting excited already about meeting Mickey Mouse and going into the Magic Kingdom, so not sure that she will sleep much tonight.  

In typical style I had stopped bleeding for 5 days, then last night I got a full blown/heavy painful period.  Which is a nightmare and typical it's just as we are going away.    But good in another way, as at least my system is clearing out at long last, and I can get on with things again after the holiday.  

Love to you all.  

Lou.x


----------



## lauren.x

Hi pumpkin, 

Spoke to the hospital today and I did ovulate said it was 32 (no idea how good that is) but fingers crossed i will get a bfp. 

If I don't have a bfp I won't be getting scanned on my next cycles, they just gave me the dates in my cycle that is the best time. I understand why and suppose can't complain that they have been good so far. 

That's good that you still haven't had any side effects, have you had any ovarian pains ? ye everywhere must be different, but it is a good having scans to see how much the follicle is growing, and with it being my 1st cycle i dont have a clue so nice to know that it's working etc. 

hopefully they might be able to scan you when you next go ?! I live in Warwickshire and have to go to coventry. Will be nice to know if they can / will scan you. But Ive not long started mine too, apart from the metformin that isn't working. 

Ye I've heard that too a bit nuts but then I suppose they have ovulated late ! Or were just on boarder line ? 

I will do and mind keep me updated too and hopefully you will get good news with your bloods  

Lauren xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies hope you are all well  

Just popped on to ask a quick question as I haven't been told anything about the scan I will have next week can I have BMS in the morning before I go or not? I don't know if its an internal thing or not. Not sure why i didn't ask when I booked it guess I was just excited to be having a scan as it will be my first


----------



## Lisymb

hey girsl 
sorry ive been AWOL a few days been pretty busy with work and other stuff....

Kiteflyer.... hope to 100mg treats you well and not too many side effects, i had enough bad ones on the 50 so i dread to think! Also RE the scan, i never actually got round to having a scan mid cycle due to it always falling on weekends or bank holidays but my nurse never told me that you could have BMS before hand.  I would try not to stress about it too much, as DH and I  proved you dont have to have it every day to get pregnant.  Infact we had BMS cycle day 11 and didnt ov until late 13/14 so it should stick around..... good luck with scan fingers crossed!!

Loulou enjoy your hol hun you defo deserve it.... my holiday did me the world of good after mc

Rhi and Flossey i hope you guys both recover quickly  and can get back on the TTC wagon soon

Mrs86 where are you in cycle now, i cant keep up??

Anyone else?? whats happening??

well  im just trying to occupy my mind the last few days but easier said than done.  Im worrying about every little twinge in my tummy but know its all normal.  Just counting down the days until 16th and hoping that i dont get myself in any situations at work between now and then as decided this time to keep it quiet from everyone including work and family Also easier said than done in my job as i work for police!?! lol

Take care all
xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi, it sucks, but im starting to feel better, going to get my stitches checked next week as 1 is catching on my clothes, can only manage to wear leggings atm, i started bleeding today not sure if thats my period as its not proper blood, sorry for TMI. is your belly button healing? hugs hun and thinking of you too.

Lisymb, you must be soooo worried etc but hold in there, praying for you. im doing ok, have tried to have bms and it was painful so wil give it a while longer not sure when is the right time

its kinda hard to keep up with everyone, there is sooo  many lovely ladies on here lol hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
Glad your starting to feel better   they said it would take about 2 weeks to heel and just have to have it checked every day and dressing changed which is great over jubilee weekend i have to go to a hospital 25miles away to see district nurse every day   but i would rather that than getting infected, im the same hun its leggins for me to   .
I had call from clinic yesterday and want to start me on tamoxifen got to go and pick up perscription but was wondering if i should start it this cycle af due about 8th june so im thinking if i take the pills its then about 10 -14 days before i start the bms surely i will be healed enough by then what do you think girls?  
big       to everyone
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi, i've started having sex and it's ok. i wouldnt say its as enjoyable as it normally is but its nice to get back to feeling close to Alan again. i've not been given anything yet, just told to wait for my period and then have a mid cycle scan when its here if its not here by the 2nd of july i have to go to clinic to discuss treatment, more than likely clomid again.

im worried why my clinic arent giving me anything right now?

im  still not healed as such but sex is ok for me, i guess have bms when you feel comfortable too

xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Well girls

Little update

I came on my AF yesterday 2 weeks since my op, which means i'm responding to the operation. never been so happy to see an AF lol

Hope your all well and enjoying the bank holiday

xxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
thats great news hun     it works for you   
im starting tamoxifen this cycle cant get perscription til weds so praying af stays away til tuesday   
TMI i tried the bms    a little uncomfortable but i can manage which means i dont have to waste this month lol  
keep me posted how you get on hun
 
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey rhi

How you feeling now?

I'm much better but af is bad  but it's good news I guess 

How you have been prescribed that?

Xxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
im doin ok fed up of having dressings changed every day but it got to be done   the clinic rang and said that was the next step as clomid didnt react with me but they only doin 2 cycles of tamoxifen because im prone to cysts then ivf i think so just want to get these next 2 cycles done im not holding out much hope but at least i dont have to wait another month i can get straight on if af stays away til tomorrow   ,
sorry af is bad for you but like you said that has to be a good thing will you be on any medication now or are they gonna see what happens after od?

rhi xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi ladies hope you are all having a great weekend, I say weekend as I'm back to work as normal today  

Rhi glad you are not wasting a cycle, good luck you never know you might be lucky   I hope you are healing well now too 

Flossy sorry your AF is so bad   hopefully you too will have a lucky cycle after your lap  

Lisymb hope everything is still going well for you  

Afm I had my first goods night sleep in over a week last night, I don't really know if it was clomid or the heat stopping me sleeping   My DP has had to night out all weekend, he is a lorry driver, but he better not night out again this week its BMS time


----------



## reso

Hi

I have just finished my first lot of clomid,  I am due to be scanned on Thursday and if nothing conclusive there I think they do follow up bloods at day 21.  If it hasn't triggered anything they will put the dose up again but don't rescan or test in any way to see if it has worked, which I think isn't the best way to do things! 

So far I have had hot flushes and possibly a bit of nausea but it's hard to tell if it's the clomid as I am also on other meds which give similar side effects.  The hot flushes though are hard, I just want to strip off!  

Good luck, hope this is successful for you.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi nothing mentioned yet to take anything, the dice are saying my body just needs to get in sync shdin more than anything so at the moment no, have you not had the drilling too? Seems drastic to jump to ivf when there's others options left?

Kite flyer glad you had a good night sleep hun

Xx


----------



## rhi81

hi,
flossey- no not had drilling it not been mentioned i thought if they wanted to do it they would when i had lap dont fancy them cutting me open again after this   they were thinking straight to ivf but decided to give me some tamoxifen now so im just doing what they say lol all i can do is wait and see   hows af now? lets hope your body gets in sync and it works for you hun  
kiteflyer- thanks still getting dressings changed every day it gonna be a slow process but can just manage the bms so thought why wait another month lol glad you sleeping better i had really disturbed sleep on clomid hot flushes and not being able to sleep was glad to come off it,hope you are lucky this month    
 to all 
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi, i think them saying ivf is a bit extreme when they could try other things 1st, what have they found at the lap? what have theyh already tried?
Af still the same if not worse, so getting on with it the best i can, been emotional today. how are you feeling hun?

xxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
im not feeling to bad just fed up really   the lap was all clear they just cant make me ovulate  lol they tried clomid 100mg and 150mg and that didnt work just gave me 5 cysts i think i will have chat to them when i pick perscription up tomorrow and see what they say,
sorry af hasnt eased yet i usually bleed really really heavy so can understand what you going through as for the being emotional i think it the whole ttc journey and your hormones must be all over the place   its really hard when you get days like that though i been thinking lately sod it and give up, i know i wont but it really does make you feel like that sometimes but i find i have a good cry and it sometimes helps its got to be worth it in the end, any time you want to chat feel free to pm me hun, hope af eases for you today mine has still stayed away but im so pleased as i can now take the pills this month  
take care hun   
rhi xx


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girls I'm still following just been busy with work
Kiteflyer.... I'm doing ok nausea has kicked in today craving carbs like there's no tomorrow and boobs started hurting today.  I'm just praying the increasing symptoms is a good sign this time.10 days till my scan!!
Hope u got lots of bms in... Fingers crossed!

Hails how you keeping now??


----------



## Hails

Hi girls 

Same with me, still on reading your journeys  

Lisymb - great the symptoms has kicked in.. I found acupuncture helped mine. I'm on the count down with my scan as well, 7 days left. This is my 21week scan. I was suffering really bad round ligament pain for a while. It's terrible! Very painful. Hope you don't get it doll. My breast have been leaking really bad since 16 weeks.. I am going to have loads of milk lol... Started to really feel baby move inside now, really weird feeling.

Love to you's all...


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisymb not long for your scan now I really hope all is well  

rhi and flossy how are you both healing now? I hope you both feel loads better now  

Hello to everyone else  

Afm I'm a bit fed up as my DP is not making it home, he keeps running out of time he is a lorry driver. We dtd on Tuesday and I reckon I will ovulate tomorrow so he better make it back today and Saturday thats not too much to ask is it now? I have my scan tomorrow but I'm really not bothered about going now I don't see the point we only have 3 cycles of clomid so if we don't give it a proper go what was the point


----------



## lauren.x

Hi Reso, 

how did you get on with your scan ? the hot flushes are not good are they !! I'm not too bad now with the hot flushes only been the past week they have calmed down, the sickness isn't good hopefully you haven't been too ill !!! 

hey pumpkin how you getting on ? 

hope all is good 

Lauren xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies,

I need to ask a question and i'm hoping that some of you are clomid experts.

I was on clomid a couple of years ago and was told by my doctor to take it on days 2-6. Back then I used to ovulate around days 13-14. (he gave my clomid to increase my chances of getting pregnant, I was lucky to ovulate naturally)

Since then I have been lucky enough to have a beautiful healthy boy. I am now back on the TTC journey again and I noticed in my top drawer that I still have one months worth of clomid left from the last time I took it.

I have been monitoring my cycles and it seems that I now ovulate around days 17-18. I want to take this course of clomid but I don't know what days would be best to take it as my cycles have shifted? I was thinking maybe days 3-7 or 4-8.......any ideas?

Hope you can help,

Love Nutpot xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Nutpot....
Prior to clomid i never ovulated naturally.  I only know of girls who take it day 2-6 no matter what their cycle length as it was my understanding that the clomid did all the hard work to force the egg out in the first place.... i might be wrong though but it certainly is like that for me! Im sure there are lots of websites that can help answer this for you though!

Hails.... i bet you cant wait for your next scan... are you going to find out what your having?? or you keeping it a surprise! Cramping has kicked in today, which makes me worry as i had so much cramping last time i only see it as a bad thing... the 16th cant come quick enough!

Kiteflyer -sorry that your DP isnt making it home regularly. but dont get too down about it all. My DH works away alot and on the last cycle we took we had BMS 2 days before i ovulated and then he went awayy.  I convinced myself nothing was going to happen but here i am waiting for an early scan!
You should go to your scan because it willhelp you to know whats going on inside you, i was never fortunate enough to get a midcycle scan because eachcycle i took fell on bank holiday weekends!! So i never really knew if it was working or not until i got the BFP's!
Lots of luck hun xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi girls
I just wanted to hop back on to wish you all the luck in the world on your journeys and to say don't give up hope; it can work, even if it takes a long time, stick with it 
For those of you that have managed to get pg, good luck with your pregnancies and hope they all go smoothly for you x
I'm no longer on the clomid journey, I have been told IVF is the only way forward, so I think we can gather the funds for 1 try, and hope and pray it works.  But, of course, if it doesn't, I was blessed with my DD 2 years ago after 5.5 years of trying and lots of heart ache and pain, but, it was all worth it  
Thank you for all your support, it was much appreciated 
    
x x x x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Lauren,

Yes good thanks hun.  I'm on CD 19 now - still no side effects at all though I did have some strange pains mid cycle so I hope that that means something was happening lol!  Looking out for any little symptoms but know I'm probably way too early for that and just not feeling very hopeful right now, don't know why but I guess you just get a feeling, don't you.  What about you?  You were quite a bit ahead of me in your cycle.  Are you able to test yet?  Got my fingers crossed for you - would love to hear some positive stories resulting from the Clomid!!


Hi Reso,

Thanks for adding your experience.  I read your blog - sounds like you've been through lots already.  Heard good results with acupuncture for fertility problems and thinking about trying it myself but nervous I'll get someone who doesn't really know what they're doing!  Maybe I'll see how my first 3 cycles go on the Clomid.  It's good you get scanned as well as a blood test as I'm just getting the blood test which I think is a bit rubbish.  I know it all comes down to costs etc but seems silly to keep on taking something if you're not even sure if it's working but hey ho!  Let us know how you get on with your tests hun.

Nic
xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone,

Not sure if anyone will remember me as I have not posted for ages, hope everyone is getting lots of BFP,

My clomid journey did not work sadly - the only thing it caused was my endometriosis to return which has resulted in several stays in hopsital over the last few months. (It is being removed once more in the next 6- 8 weeks) Plus the surgeon doing the procedure has said he will run another dye test in my tubes as the last one was faulty and did not work as this could be enough to get me BFP naturally 

In between that, I went to see my fertility consultant who referred me for IVF, I have had my initial appointment at st Mary's hospital in Manchester who do the IVF in my area and me and dh have had all the tests once more as apparently things can change. We are very lucky that our PCT (Tameside & Glossop) still provide funding for 3 goes and we meet all the criteria (Whoop) I will apparently get an appointment in the next 2-3 months to see the consultant. Am remaining hopeful that at some point in the near future I may get the BFP I have longed for. 

No matter how hard it gets I am determined not to give up.

Sending lots of BFP and bubbles your way!


----------



## kiteflyer

penni ggood luck with your IVF I hope you get the funds together really soon  

Lisymb Thank you! My DP did make it home last night and we had some BMS I think he felt like he had to do it so it wasn't great but he got there in the end   Its much better when we can just make the time and I don't feel like I'm nagging! 

Nutpot I think you only take them day 2 to 6.

So I went for my scan and the nurses were very excited about my follicles. I had one on each ovary I think they said one was 21mm and I'm sure they said 30mm for the other but that seems massive! Its my first scan so I have no idea. They also said my lining was nice and thick but I did not notice them measure it as it was the first thing they did and I was not paying attention   but I think they said 7mm. So I reckon I will ovulate today or maybe tomorrow as my temp is still down. Hopefully we will get some more BMS tomorrow


----------



## Hails

Lisymb - we are going to leave it a surprise   nice to hear what it is after it all. 
What about you? They cramps will come and go.. I was bleeding at 16 weeks and 19weeks! Fingers crossed for you  

Hi to everyone   xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kiteflyer, I'm much much better thank you, looking for work again so fingers crossed something comes up. how are you?

Rhi, how you doing hunnie?

Hails, glad to see your preg is going well, often think about you.

Lisymb, good luck for your scan

Nutpot, i took clomid from day 2-6 

Penni, sending hugs hun

Kiteflyer, feeling much better thanks, congrats on your follies and hope you get your BFP

nuttyNat, sorry you have to fall back on IVF, but having 3 goes your lucky to have that. i cant get ivf at all on nhs so that is real good news, i wish you lots of luck and love and keep us posted on your progress. hopefully you wont need it after the dye in your tubes.

Love to anyone ive missed

xxx


----------



## sunhog

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well and your journeys are not to frustrating, I'm on my first cycle of clomid I finish the tablets 9 days ago, have any of you had severe hunger as aside effect of clomid? I'm starving all the time. Hungry like the wolf!!! haha, 

Nutpot: I have quite a long cycle and I was put on day 2-6 I don't think cycle length makes a difference to when you take it. 

Kiteflyer: I know how you feel about giving it a good shot, I'm trying to get my partner to understand that we need to get 'Jiggy' but its difficult because I feel like I'm nagging him into it, but I don't want to take these tablets for no reason and suffer the side effects. But then of course that can also have the opposite effect because it then spoils the moment. Least your man has an excuse mines just lazy! haha

Hails: big congrats  

Sorry to everyone I've missed I'm new to this tread and it seems like there is loads of you, no doubt I'll get to know you all soon  

xxx


----------



## LouLou73

Hi all

Am new to the site and am currently on my third cycle of clomid. First cycle resulted in bleeding and a lot of pain around ovulation time which was very uncomfortable but which did lead to me ovulating ( have PCOS and don't ovulate naturally). Second and third cycle (currently on day five of the tablets) side effects minimised to being a bit tearful and having night sweats. 

Like some of the other posters my local health authority have only offered 21 day blood tests. I had one after first cycle which showed I ovulated but was told it was 'low level' - whatever that means- now await results from last test.  It is very frustrating especially when the consultant gives very little information.  Thank god for sites like this!


----------



## reso

Hi Pumpkin and Lauren, how are you? 

LouLou, I know what you mean about 'at least you are ovulating, hope this works for you! x

Hot flushes are a pain and my MiL is down today and doesn't know we are going through this so trying to pass this off as just heat is not washing with her at all! 

My scan showed that I have 2 good size follicles on one side and a smaller one on the other.  However it also turns out that the diagnosis that the gyne gave isn't right.  Well, I say isn't right but I struggle to see how he got it so wrong and am beginning to think that maybe me taking those herbs had more of an effect than I thought they did!  We will see.  So I am really surprised that I responded first month but obviously very pleased to know that I seem to respond.  I don't expect anything else to happen but it's nice to know that I have follicles! 

I would go for acupuncture.  I found it really relaxing and something has changed for me so you never know! 

I have to do bloods on day 21 to see if I have released the eggs and if I have then that will be it as far as the clinic is concerned for the next 6 months, I will just keep taking the Clomid.  

My H is annoying me just by breathing at the moment so I think I am a little more on edge than normal!  lol.

Hope you are all well and


----------



## lauren.x

Hi pumpkin, reso and loulou. 

Pumpkin that's good that you have felt some pains got my fingers and toes crossed for you !!!! 

Reso that's good you have 2 follicles ! Not read you blog (will do once posted this ) sound like you have had a bad time of it, I don't understand how the gyne could have gave you the wrong diagnosis, you must be so frustrated ?? Is the acupuncture any good ? I got a voucher for it but keep forgetting to phone. 

Lol at your husband, mine is the same (bless him he has been so nice) I hit the roof because he was breathing too heavy the other day. 

Loulou the bleeding doesn't sound like that was nice ! That's good that you ended up ovulation and that the side effects aren't too bad !!! I know this site is fab. 

Me I got a bfn  and got my AF yesterday omg she was a killer. Pain !!! But i seem to be not too bad  dont feel as bad as i thot. But at least I ovulated so on clomid for an other month, but hubby is having to go on bloody pre deployment training around the time when I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully his littles friends will stick around for a couple of days. 

Fingers crossed for you all And hope all is good xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Sunhog

Welcome!!!!!

I had massive hunger with clomid but only when i was taking it, was normal after xxx


----------



## reso

Hi Lauren, 

Sorry to hear that, and then that your H will be away, how frustrating!  

I do wonder about Clomid how anyone falls on it because I can't stand H at the moment and the thought of DTD with him is not great.  I actually said to him last night that I could tolerate him at the moment so it might be a good time to do it. Lol.  How romantic!

As for acupuncture I really liked it.  And this is also where I struggle.  The only thing that changed between my gyne scan and the fertility clinic is that I had acupuncture and took herbs.  I didn't change my diet, take any supplements, nothing.  And yet I find myself wondering whether it was the herbs and acupuncture which made a difference.  Then I feel crazy for thinking that.  But...

Either way it was always relaxing and I had half an hour just to myself with a lovely chinese man who knew what he was talking about and who I had total faith in.  In my view it can't do any harm.

Hope you're doing ok. x


----------



## Westie16

Hi

I am currently on my 4th cycle of Clomid and been for a scan this morning, have produced 4 follicles so been told not to try this month! On my other cycles I was producing 2 follicles. Any of you ladies also experienced this with Clomid?


----------



## jodilee

Hi all 

I haven't been on here for ages - I needed to try and have a break from everything ttc related!! 

I finished my first cycle of clomid a while ago with no success and then had a brief time with no medication at all. I have since been back to the consultant who has put me on more clomid and metformin and referred me for ovulation induction and midland fertility clinic (i think - still waiting for the referral to come through). 

I'm desperately trying to loose some weight which is working at the moment have lost 9 pound in 5 weeks on slimming world - more than Ive managed on other diets in the past. 

So now I'm back to the waiting game!!!

Hope everyone is well and that there have been many BFP's since Ive been away!!! It will be lovely to catch up with some people who understand the ups and downs I'm feeling! 

Big hugs


----------



## Hails

hi girls  

sunhog- welcome and thank you... wishing you luck on your journey  

jodilee - welcome back, i had a wee break off the site as well, just helps not to think of it all the time when your having a low stage. i am blessed to have fallen pregnant after 3 years and 1 hell of a hard ride. love to you and luck on your journey xx ps.. there is a diet called the 17day diet, my friend lost a lot of weight on it, worth a google. its big on green tea. xx

nuttynat- welcome back after your wee break off here, xx

flossey- thanks for the message, think of you to  hope your feeling way better doll   you been through a hard wee time xx

2 more nights sleep to we see our little angel... i am feeling a lot of powerful kicks and movements now, active wee baby..think acupuncture is really helping the blood flow to baby. 21 weeks today.. had ruff wee time there with bleeds and infections, thankfully feeling bit better. love to you all and prayers for your bfps xx keep at the bms and never give up    xx


----------



## Mrs86

Morning all

Havent been on here for about a week so it may take me a while to catch up so sorry if I miss anyone.

Penni pencil - sorry your clomid journey has come to an end. Take care and good luck with the rest of your TTC journey!! You will get your No 2!

Kite flyer - good news about the follicles - they are a really good size. Fingers crossed you catch them!! 

Nut pot - I only know people who have taken it cd 2 - cd6 no matter how long there cycle is.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I went back to see the consultant yesterday and he has given me another 4 month of the devil drug!! That will take me to 12 months on clomid!! My consultant must have been in a bad mood yesterday because he was awful. Back in march I had an early miscarriage and then had a really long cycle afterwards, I had rang the clinic and the nurses told me to start taking provera again and then clomid, he basically told me off for doing this and that I should have gone in for a scan. Last month when I got scanned the nurse told me it looked like I was ovulating then (her words) and then I came on 7 days later, I told him this and that I was worried about my luteal phase and he said that she hadn't told me that, it was me who misinterpretted in!!! How the hell does he know what she had told me!! I felt so belittled!! My DH said when we came out that he wanted to punch him!! So anyway I now have to get scanned every month on day 10 of my cycle. Have been given a leaflet on IVF to read and have got to go to an open evening before I go back to see him in 4 months because. Felt like a waste of time, I don't feel like the clomid is working and just feel like I am wasting another 4 months.  
xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey girls I think I am a bit begind you all in my cycle (my first and at 100mg) I'm on cycle day 14. I don't have any extra advice to contribute but its so nice to hear other peoples experiences on it, makes you feel a little less alone in it all. 
I had my follicle scan yesterday but it wasn't overly successful, only one follicle and its still too small so - have to go in again on friday. I had paid for hcg injections too but I was told there was a national shortage which I'm not too pleased about, anyone else heard this? 
Hope you are all getting on well with your cycles and I have my fingers crossed for you all! 
Xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Mrs86 i am shocked to hear about your problems with your consultant, sounds like he's a big fat pig

xxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey all, 

Reso. Sounds like it has worked a treat for you !!!! I would say it has helped as seen a few posts on here and some of the girls swear by it !!! Your not crazy for thinking that ! 

I no its a pain he is away but can't be helped. Haha bless you (so romantic ) its funny but I no what you mean !! 

Hi westie - sorry I can't help I only had one follicle last month, its good that its working same you cant try this month. I hope someone can help you with this.

Hi mrs kristicle - I had that on my d10 scan and when I had my d17 scan it showed I had ovulated, so it might be that you will ovulate late. Sorry I can't help with the hcg injections I haven't had them and don't know much about them. 

Pumpkin how you getting on  

Hope all is good fingers crossed for everyone 

Lauren xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey Girls

how are we all?

Well i have some good news, had my mid cycle scan yesterday (1st cycle since lap and dye) and i am about to ovulate for the very 1st time without any medication. i have a 15.5mm follicle on my right ovary. 

Stopped charting, stopped OPK's, trying to forget about it and just relaxing and letting nature takes it course, as relaxing is the best medicine i could do right now accoriding to my docs

hope everyone is ok 

xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Girls
Im having a nightmare.... got brownish dishcarge when i wipe today!! My EPU wont do anything because its not heavy red blood! But i am bricking it!! Have rung my doctor and waiting for a call back atm! I Hope he will send me for an early scan im sooo scared! My DH is up in scoltand with work and cant get hold of him and my best mate lives 100 miles away...... what a nightmare!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Flossey I hope you do ovulate that would be exiting! Will you be having a blood test to find out for sure?  

Mrs86 your consultant sounds awful! Lets ope you are lucky in the net few months and you don't need to see them again  

Jodilee I'm fairly new on here so Don't remember you lol But I really hope you are lucky this time  

Sunhog, I can't say I have noticed a huge change in my appetite! But I have been carefully what I eat over the last few months as I had been comfort eating for almost a year and had put a stone on   I'm glad its not just me with the problem with my DP, although if he was here I doubt we would be out of bed so I wouldn't nag!

Lisymb I hope everything is ok and you get that scan   

Afm I am in the 2ww I have to have a blood test either Friday or Monday, I told the nurse I might struggle to get there Friday and she was not bothered, I should really be tested over the weekend but of course they can not do it then  

Big hello to anyone I have missed


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lismyb

Try not to worry just yet, did your GP call back?

Kiteflyer, yeah on 25th, good luck on your 2ww
x

xxx


----------



## Hails

hi all

just wee update- had my 21 week scan today and baby is perfect, we couldn't ask for any better. im getting referred to physio tho.. im in a lot of pain and cant walk much and do very little- looks like a big cyst has showen it face in my left ovary   they are going to investigate now. need special bandage for my stomach.. i cry a lot way the pain so it def is worrying but as long as baby ok i don't care about me. 

lisymb - please let me know how you are doll... its a constant worry.. i had two bleeds and all was ok with baby, i pray same with you honz   you need that early scan xx

flossey- i did that for the first time in 3 years, did nothing, no charting, temps, test sticks and we had fun sex - we got pregnant.. times we put are minds through so much and it has an effect on are bodies. fingers crossed. 

hello to all the girls   baby dust to you all.... take care xx


----------



## Lisymb

After a lot of nagging to my GP and explaining all the missed miscarriage details to him he rang the EPU for me and got me a scan this morning at 1030.  Dont know why the EPU wouldnt just see me when i first rang them but there you go.The bleeding died off and was only a tiny bit, just dont know what to think.... have hardly hd symptoms at all this time so im completely confused.! I hope alls ok but not convinced at the mo. I'm really not sure if i can cope with all that sadness again! :-(
Will let you guys know later thanks for your support 
xxxx


----------



## Mrs86

Lisymb - hope your scan goes ok this morning. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Kiteflyer - Fingers crossed for your blood test on monday. Hoping its good news for you hun.

Flossey - thats great news about ovulating on your own. I really hope the relaxing and not thinking about it 24/7 works for you. 

Hails - sorry to hear your in so much pain but great news that baby is perfect. Did you find out whether your having a boy or girl? 

AFM - did a test this morning BFN!! I didn't expect it to say anything different to be honest. I don't think I have ovulated this month so another wasted month on the stupid tablets. We had BMS every other day for the entire cycle and in terms of making a baby it has been a waste of time. My patience is wearing thin with these tablets and I can't belive I have got to take another 4 months of them. I am on cd31 now so going to wait till cd35 before I totally rule it out this month and ring the nurses. I am also going to try acupuncture next cycle. I know a girl who had periods 8 weeks apart and after a few sessions she now has periods 4 weekly, coincidence maybe but I will give anything a go at the moment. I am also going to try and get a second opinion as I don't feel like my consultant is doing everything he can for me.   Anyway better get to work and go see some tiny babies on the neonatal unit, oh how I would love not to work with sick babies on days like today.
xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hello All

Sorry I've been awol for such a long time - had a lot on at work and then was on holiday for a week. I will be back for a proper catch later but I just wanted to send some    to Lisymb and say that I have everything crossed for you honey. It is so scary when you bleed - I had a couple with DD and all was fine. Let us know how you get on xx

I've been off the crazy pills this month. No idea whether I ov'd as I ran out of test sticks for the cbfm and couldn't be bothered to test when I was on holiday anyway. If I did ov, think it was late so af prob not due just yet as am cd32 today. Did do a test a couple of days ago and it was a BFN. I suppose there is still a glimour of hope  but not much as don't have any pg symptons. Back to clinic on 25th June so will see what they say.

Will be back on later for catch up 

love to all xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails,

I'm so sorry your not having a straight forward pregnancy, hope your resting etc. that band dont sound pleasent, lots of hugs

I'm trying my hardest to try and just be normal and forget about TTC but its always there lol i should be ovulating on Sunday so hopefully it works, but im pleased that the op is working. If i dont fall preg this month i will just try on my own till after my wedding as i dont think i could cope with clomid as well as my wedding, its only in 4 months

lots of love to everyone


xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey girls how are you all getting on?
Westie, what did you decide to do in the end? I've hear that people have tried with multiple follicles even though it carried a risk of multiple births, to be honest I wouldn't mind that too much at all! 
Loulou- how goes the side effects? I find that mine are just starting to wear off (its CD17 for me) 
Reso I hope you and the DH are getting on a little better, mine has been on eggshells for weeks!

Had my second scan today and the follicle is now 22mm so fingers crossed I'll ovulate any day now and we will be able to get some effective BMS done! Got an OTD of the 5th of July, its going to be an agonising wait (unless AF comes along and ruins it all!) 

Hope you are all well and sending lots of positive thoughts!

Kristy


----------



## Lisymb

hey girls
Just a quick update.
Had my scan............alls ok!! Thank god!! Saw and heard a little heartbeat.  Baby is measuring around 6-7 weeks so my dates are about right. Will know more at my 12 week scan!! Never felt so releived in all my life xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lisymb

Sooo pleased it's all ok, now stop worrying and try to relax the best you can

xxxx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing ok   Sounds like alot of you are getting followed up really well after your treatment which is great.  Wonder why my health authority don't do the same as the lack of info is very annoying!  Think I'll ask on my next visit  

Lauren - Sorry to hear about your BFN although you sound ok about it.  Just gotta keep going and hope next month is the month!  I'm on CD 26 now.  Pretty sure it hasn't worked this time and still none the wiser if I even ovulated as my bloods were meant to be back today and aren't..grrrrr!  How you getting on at the moment?

Reso - I've bitten the bullet and booked in for acupuncture next Wednesday, yikes!!!  I hope your H has stopped annoying you as that isn't ideal in this situation is it, lol  

Good luck everyone!
xx


----------



## Hails

hi girls 

lisymb- fantastic news   so so pleased for you   its just amazing seeing that little person in there..   will keep praying all goes well.. xx

flossey - dear me the wedding not far off, dont stress yourself taking that bloody loopy drug.. enjoy planning the wedding and enjoy every minute of it   definitely try relax your mind, i know its so hard cos thats all us infertile girls think of   i hope that wee tadpole gets that egg this weekend lol xx


----------



## lauren.x

Hi pumpkin 

Sorry to hear that you think it's not worked but fingers crossed you get a nice surprise when you get your results  if not then I'm sure they will put your dosage up. Let me know how you get on with your acupuncture I'm booked in for the 25th For mine. 

Reso hope All is good with you and hubby and he's on his best behaviour  

Pumpkin I think I've got that used to having bfn I've got immune to it, but this month no side effects at all (apart from one or two hot flushes) so not sure this month. But fingers crossed, I bought a fertility braclet on eBay the other day so hopefully that might help. 

I am lucky that my husband is so understanding as when got in from shopping, i went and hung out the washing, hubby put another load on, but because he opened the box wrong I went berserk, luckily he just laughed but it's little things like that, that I go mad about. So glad I've got the house to my self for two weeks lol 

Hope all is good with everyone 

Lauren xx


----------



## jenna201

Just a quick one for Lisymb, congrats on your scan hun, so glad all went well 

wishing all the ladies on the 2ww all the very best and for those waiting to ov   u have success this month too x


----------



## Lisymb

Girls thanks for your well wishes.....
Hails i hope things start getting easier for you with the pain etc but pleased your scan went well 
Jenna... not long left now!! Exciting times!
Flossey - the time to your wedding will fly by hun enjoy every minute of it all
Everyone else ihope your keeping well xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisymb glad all is well lets hope you don't have any more hiccups  

Flossey I hope your wedding goes well and as it is not far away it should take your mind off ttc for a while.

Mrs86 has your AF arrived yet? Its horrible seeing those BFNs   I hope acupuncture works for you and that you can get a 2nd opinion as your consultant sounds horrible! 

Hello to everyone else glad you are all well


----------



## rhi81

hi girls,
sorry not been on for a while- sorting out family problems and trying to sort my head out   gave up on that idea though i think im to   lol well af started yesterday so took my first tamoxifen today omg those pills are massive i have huge problems swallowing pills so thats freaked me out for the day and already worrying about tomorrows pill   i know it sounds stupid to be so freaked by a pill but thats me!!!
Hails- glad all going well  
flossey- good luck this month    
lisymb- glad everything ok and     for a healthy pregnancy
louplou - hope all ok  
sorry to anyone i have missed
  
to all 
rhi xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Everyone,

Am a bit confused did a clear blue digital test this morning and it showed a   but i dont know if i should believe it - its the first time this has happened. Can you get false pregnancys with digital tests??


----------



## Lisymb

Nuttynat
There are no false positives with the pregnancy tests hun, not like the ov tests. 
So if it says Ur preggo then your preggo!! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Did another test and bfn, gonna test again in  morning and see dr, hope it is true


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning everyone,


Had another BFN this morning. Been to see my dr and had a HGC - he is going to ring me tomorrow morning with the result. Says he's never heard of a false positive with digital tests but as I have previously had false positives with pregnancy tests, its not looking hopeful


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey Lauren,

Oh you made me laugh about having a go at your husband for opening the wrong box!!  You should tell him he's lucky as I'm like that all the time lol!  Are you feeling less stressed now?  It'll be nice to get the house to yourself for a while - very relaxing.

Well my bloods finally got back to the doctors today!  I only spoke to the receptionist as the doctor hasn't looked at them yet but I asked her for the progesterone level (I think it's that one that's important and shows if you ovulated, do you know?) and she said it was 46.  If I'm right then I think that means that I would've done but I'll wait to get the doc's interpretation.  Amazed if I did as I had absolutely zero side effects and thought I could be resistant.  Oh well we'll wait and see...  It's my day 28 today and no sign of AF but not feeling any pregnancy symptoms either so I'll give it a bit longer before I test - can't take the let down as already had a bad day lol    I will defo let you know about the acupuncture yes, starting to get a little nervous now actually  

Nic
xx


----------



## jenna201

Nuttynat did u use the same brand of test for all 3 tests and were they with FMU? You cant get false negatives hun as they are testing for HCG which u only produce when pregnant.
I know the clearblue digitals are alot more sensitive than they say on the box as it says they only detect a level of 25 or higher and i picked up my pregnancy with a level of 14 hun as had a hcg same day as my positive and even midwife couldnt explain it and said it should have shown negative.
Will keep fingers crossed for you that u are infact pregnant x


----------



## Lisymb

Nuttynat
Im with Jenna on this one, you really need to test with the same type of tests.  I tested with First response this time 2 days before period was due but didnt get a positive with my normal tests which i bought in bulk from amazon until my period due date.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey pumpkin, 

Wow 46 that's fab !!!! That is a very good sign  fingers crossed for you !! They say over 30 is a positive, I know it's strange how it works as I'm fine this month. Only one or two hot flushes and a little moan here or there. Compared to last month this is bliss lol will the doctors phone you tomorrow to give you more info ? Bless ya Hun hopefully you'll chill and have a relaxing night. You'll be fine for the acupuncture once your on the bed hopefully you'll be relaxed. 

I no he's lucky lol yes I'm fine now thanks  I do try not to get stressed but he always does something that he shouldn't lol I have my moan then he fixes it. I dont like being in the house on my own at night, but on the other hand it's lovely so quiet house is tidy and get the bed to my self  lol yes relaxed now done the garden today so enjoyed the sunshine. 

Lauren xx


----------



## Hails

nutty nat - i agree with the girls as well, retest with the original hpt you got your bfp with   i pray you are pregnant...   good luck honz xx 

girls had my 21week scan   beautiful little baby sucking the tummy and everything is totally perfect   we are blessed 
baby dust to you all


----------



## Lisymb

Glad everything ok hails!
Heres hoping your next 19 weeks go smoothly
Im back to work today for 1 shift and then as of the 28th which is when im back properly im getting put on protected duties.  Will only be 9 + weeks but its for my own good i know! Just still not ready for the world to know yet if you know what i mean x


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning Girls

Nuttynat - have you had your results yet? Keeping everything crossed for you that this is your time xx

Hails - so glad that everything is well with your bubs. Hope you are starting to feel a bit better now too - I know you have been having a bit of a rough time of it xx

Flossey - are you all recovered from your op now hon? x

Lisymb - so glad all was well with the scan, hope you are keeping well. x

Jenna - not long for you now - are you excited? x

Mrs86 - has AF shown up yet? It must be so tough to work with babies, big   

Kite - how is your 2ww going? Any signs or symptoms at all? x

Hello to anyone I've missed - Loulou - how are you now hon? Did you have a good holiday? x

AFM - well girls, I am very shocked but think we got our BFP this morning! Am cd36 today and even though I have had bfns already, think I prob ov'd very late this month. Did a tesco one last night and got a very faint line but of course worried that it was an evap line, did another tesco one with FMU and got another faint line and have also just done a clearblue and was def a BFP and not even fmu! Am very shocked - first month off the crazy pills and it seems to have worked! I am not going to count my chickens though, still lots of hurdles to get through as am high risk for ectopic due to tubes being a mess. Will just be keeping everything crossed and will contact EPU today for early scan.... eeeekkk!

love to all

Lou x


----------



## kiteflyer

Nuttynat have you have your blood test back yet? I can't comment on HPTs as I have only used them twice since ttc and the BFNs just make me really depressed. I hope your first test was the right one  

Rhi glad your feeling better. How is the tamoxifen going?

Louplou wow a BFP congratulations!   I hope it all goes well for you  

Afm I rang yesterday morning for my progesterone blood test results and the nurse did not ring back until after 3pm by which time I was at work! So I have rang again today asking them to ring back before 1pm, but I'm betting they don't. I can't be bothered to ring again it will be what it will be and they can tell me on my next appointment in September. So far in my 2ww I have had a bit of creamy cm but otherwise I feel the same as any other month.


----------



## kiteflyer

Ok ladies I was wrong the nurse did ring me back and said "your progesterone was very high 102"   that is so much higher then my natural cycle I'm hoping its a good sign


----------



## Lisymb

Louplou - BFP thats amazing news!! Get your scan booked ASAP.  Not sure what your EPU is like but mine wouldnt scan before 8 weeks, but because i had the bleed i got in at 7+2, but they cancelled my later one!
Just take it easy hun and hopefully things will work out.  I told you the cycle off might do the trick!!  

Kiteflyer - great news on your Progesterone levels.  Heres hoping your BFP comes soon aswell.
Theres lots of lovely news on this page at the moment   
AFM - Had another bit of bleeding today, nothing massive just dark red colour to my discharge (sorry for TMI) but it was the same last week.  I have no pains at all and nurse said its completely normal! Spoke with my mum too and she said when she was having me and my sis she bled with both of us as 8 and 12 weeks so maybe its just my body!!  

Good luck to everyone else xxz


----------



## Louplou_22

Thanks guys.

Lisymb - my EPU is great - explained to them that I thought I ov'd later but she still wanted to scan me early next week as I have one completely blocked tube and she wants to rule out ectopic at an early stage. So I'm booked in for Monday 25th June at 10am when I'll only be about 5+2 by my calculations. Am really hoping that everything is where it should be but will be much too early for a heartbeat.

love to all 
lou x


----------



## Hails

Hi all

Lisymb - definitely for your own good going on protected duties. I found the first trimester went in really fast. Baby really really active, feel it all the time... I don't get much sleep lol I hope you keep great doll.. Really take it easy. Xx  

Louplou-  omg congratulations    that is brilliant  so happy for you.. How you feeling? Rest as much as you can... Don't lift or take warm baths, put you feet up every opportunity you get   fingers crossed for you .. I'm feeling better this week, 22weeks now, moving to a new house in 12 weeks lol stress   be great though. 

Nutty nat... Looking forward to hearing something from you doll. Xx


----------



## jenna201

Louplou- congratulations hun, so pleased for you  looks like there is a little baby boom going on at the mo on this thread and its fantastic to see  
wishing you lots of luck at your scan next week and will keep everything crossed that your miracle little bean is in the right place.Its nice to see that your hospital are taking good care of you right at the start too and seeing you as soon as possible to make sure all is well (which i am sure it is) 
I am very excited for my little man to arrive,never thought this day would come after so many years of BFN'S and negative cycles of clomid but like you and hails i fell naturally the month after stopping it and this bubba stuck and is my little miracle.x

lisymb- sorry to see you have had some bleeding, i know just how scary that is after having it myself but all was fine and been told that sometimes they never find a cause for it and its just one of those things.I hope your taking it easy hun.x

Hails- Cant beleive your already 22 weeks, only feels like the other week u tested positive.I moved house at 21 weeks and that was stressful enough, i take my hat off to u moving at 34 weeks, i dont think i could have managed it,Just make sure ur the one giving out the orders and not actually doing any manual work x 

Kiteflyer- Your progesterone level sounds fantastic and very promising, will keep everything crossed for a BFP on OTD for you hun,when do u test? x

Nuttynat- hope your ok hun x


----------



## reso

Hi Pumpkin, was it today you had the acupuncture, how did you find it?  Did you have faith in the person doing it?  How are the nerves?  Good luck!

Lauren, hope the empty house hasn't been too bad for you!  I can't scroll back far enough so hope you're doing OK at the moment. 

As for me, doing OK.  H is on his best behaviour and is annoying me less and the hot flushes seem to have lessened although they picked up in the last day or two, don't know whether that means I'm ovulating or not.

We had an awful time trying to get blood when I was away and we ended up at the Royal Devon and Exeter walk in clinic where, after 14 goes, we managed to get blood, yay!  It took two people in the end having a shot, (3 if you count my MiL).  My MiL didn't manage as my vein collapsed and we only had one needle so off to hospital.  I have very bad veins but that was a new low even for me.  I had to go to the wedding looking like a pin cushion, lol.  

I phoned for the results today and she didn't tell me what the results were, (should I ask and if so pumpkin am I asking what you asked?), but she said they were 'great' and really positive.  She said my period should come in the next 7-10 days and I then start my second course on day 2 and go to give blood on day 21.  Does that sound about right? 

I'm dreading turning into a monster again, maybe I have got used to the side effects and it won't be as bad, yeah, I know, not going to happen! 

Hope you are all doing ok, will try and check in quicker next time but with being away and then catching up with work I just didn't have access. 

x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone,

I got my results back on Tuesday morning. I am defiantly not pregnant. Don't know why this keeps happening but it's the second time I have had a false positive with clear blue. First time last year with a normal one then Sunday with a digital one.  Am ok as I was kind of expecting it. On a positive note saw my gyne on Tuesday and am having lap no 4 in the next few weeks to try and get rid of my endo before I have IVF.



Blowing bubbles


----------



## Lisymb

Nutty nat - Sorry the tests have been messing you around i had no idea that that could happen?? i always thought u only got a positive if you were pregnant! I wish you lots of luck for the future though

Hails -i cant beleive you are moving house in 12 weeks time, you are brave girl but i wish you  lots of luck with it and then you can enjoy your new home with your baby! 
Jenna- thanks for the well wishes, its just such a worry all the time.  I have arranged a private scan for tomorrow just for peace of mind! Am hoping we will see a bit more than a blob this time! But so long as theres a healthy heartbeat again i will be happy.  DH coming with me too so be good for him xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Morning all

Nuttynat - so sorry to hear your news. That is terrible about the tests being wrong - have your clinic got any ideas why? Good luck for your next lap, hope they manage to get rid of the endo for you xx

Hails - Thanks for the congrats hon. I also can't believe you are moving house in 12 weeks!! Very stressful. Will be nice to be in and settled before the baby arrives though - no heavy lifting for you then! xx

Jenna - thanks hon. I do feel very fortunate that the EPU is looking after me. When is your due date? Will be looking forward to hearing your news xx

Lisymb - good luck with your scan today - let us know how it goes xxx

Kite - wow that is a high progesterone result. How is your 2ww going? Any symptons or signs? xx

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Well, all ok here. Still no real symptons - boobs aren't even sore which (of course) is worrying me! I am extremely tired but then I work full time and have a 2 year old so I am often tired anyway!! Monday will be here soon enough, although I still think it will be too early to see much though but time will tell!

love to all
lou x


----------



## Dudders

Hi There,

 

I'm a newbie here and having looked around couldn't see anywhere that seemed quite right to post.  The cycle buddies thread all seems to be ivf and icsi so i felt a bit lost there!  It'd be nice to find someone who's at the same cycle stage.

A little about me - I'm 35 and we've been ttc since our wedding last year.  Af got further and further apart after coming off the pill, and I haven't had a natural cycle since the end of last year.  Blood test showed I wasn't ovulating and gp put me on 50mg of clomid while we waited for hubby's semen analysis.  When the SA results came in, the gp started talking about ivf, so i've started seeing a specialist privately.  He thinks as long as we can get me to ovulate it should happen - he did do a scan though and has revealed pcos.  So still on Clomid for the time being.

50mg was a complete bust and I had to take norethisterone to bring af.  Now starting on 100mg tonight (CD2-6) and it would be great to have a cycle buddy (or two or three!!).



xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Hello Lovely ladies..    Back from a lovely relaxing holiday, back to this rubbish weather.    Was so nice though
to have a relax and not have to think about things.  

Just popping on quickly as after speaking to my consultant he has suggested that the only safe option for me now is to try
IVF, so time to start saving up I think.    There is about a 3 month waiting list, so gives me a bit of time to get my bum in
gear and do some exercising.  

Louplou_22 - was sooooo pleased to come on here and see your wonderful news, have got everything crossed for you.  Will pop
back on Monday after you scan for your update.  Best of luck Hun.  

Also lots of love and Luck to everyone else on this thread.   

Lou.x


----------



## Lisymb

Louplou i didnt have any symptoms at all until  i had that little bleed the other week... since then i have felt nausea and boobs are killing me.... the only thing i was prior to the scan was tired constantly and eating like a horse! Think its different for everyone and doesnt always means its a bad thing as i had symptoms from day 1 with first pregnancy and that didnt reach 6 weeks so no telling.
Just take car eof yourself and hope that monday flies by......

Loulou glad you had a great holiday hun, and that consultant has said ~IVF for you at least you know what the next step is and is its safest then best to do that. Good idea to get your body in shape a bit before and no doubt your mind will need it to with all those craazy IVF drugs.....

Im just off for my next scan.... will update you all later, though im still worried nothing is going to be there!!


----------



## Lisymb

girs im just back from my scan
it was great.... lady thought she saw baby moving but i couldnt tell. saw heartbeating away though and little legs and arms sprouting!  am measuring a day ahead of my dates but know that will change again
xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey I am on 100mg Clomid too for PCOS and currently on day 24 of my cycle. Have you just started?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?  I take my first clomid tablet tomorrow (50mg) and will be on clomid initially for 3 months.


----------



## Dudders

Hi mrs kristicle,

The is the second month I'll be taking clomid, but the first at 100mg.  50mg didn't make me ovulate - didn't even grow any follies 

I don't get any tracking though - only day 21 bloods.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Well they started me straight on 100mg and it got me a follicle on my right side but later than expected, they scanned me on cycle day 12 and then had to again on 17 and had one at 22mm! So we are pretty sure that I ovulated last saturday. The side affects weren't too bad on 100mg, a few mood swings hot flushed and headaches but all in all it was ok. I hope that it works for you this time and have you read up on how to spot ovulation? It can usually be pretty hard especially on clomid as I've found that opk's don't really work but its worth trying as much bms as possible! Xxx


----------



## beany34

Hello  
I'm on day 16 of my fourth cycle of clomid 50mg, I had positive opk on day 11 but not convinced I've ovulated for various reasons  
Just wanted to wish you luck on the 100mg  dudders, I hope the side effects arent too much worse...

X


----------



## sunhog

Hi Everyone,

NuttyNat sorry to hear the tests have been messing you round.

Lisymb big congrats how lovely to have your mind set at ease.

Louplou good luck for Monday hope everything goes well for you.

ultrafirebug welcome I have just had my first cycle of clomid so I'm quite new too, this thread is really helpfull and the ladies are lovely, if you have any questions just fire away.  

Hi to anyone I've missed.  

AFM AF came today which wasn't a surprise I wasn't expecting clomid to work on the first cycle that would have been far too lucky! So I'll be back taking clomid either tomorrow or the next day   I've got an appointment with my consultant on 17th July were I assume they review dosage etc with me. I did have pains in my left side for about two weeks which I hope isn't a cyst as I have PCOS I'll mention it at my appointment. 

xx


----------



## Dudders

Thanks beany 

Just taken my tablets - no idea on side effects yet, but they taste awful


----------



## rhi81

hi all,hope everyone doing ok well my stomach has finally healed after surgery and i took my last tamoxifen tablet yesterday   got a scan on weds still not holding out much hope but feeling very different on these rather than how i felt on clomid   
loulou hope you dont mind me asking did you have any side effects on tamoxifen?
 to all
will be back on in next few days    for a good result for everybody 
rhi xx


----------



## beany34

they do dont they! I get nervous taking mine after not taking a big enough drink one time and got it stuck in my throat for a minute -urgh awful!!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Yeah they are pretty nasty tasting :-s hope the side-effects aren't too bad for you hon!


----------



## Lisymb

Ultrafirebug - welcome Hun good luck with Ur journey hope u don't get too many side effects!!
Sunhog - you might find thSt the pain is just your ovaries working for a change! I had the sane pain with both my clomid cycles. I was never monitored but I think it's normal.... I got pregnant off both cycles so I'm presuming it's normal pain as I never ovulated before the tablets xx

Rhi - hope the tablets are treating u better and I wish u better luck with them than u had on clomid. Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Sunhog and Lisymb.  I will be taking my first tablet this evening after I put DS to bed just in case I get side effects.  I will be having bloods taken on day 21 to check that i've ovulated.  Sunhog - sorry to read that AF arrived. I hope your next cycle is successful.  Lisymb congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hi ladies, 
I hope you don't mind me joining you.
I've just started my 3rd cycle of clomid 100mg this morning. I didn't ovulate on 50mg but ovulated for the first time in 8 years on 100mg last month! Unfortunately AF arrived yesterday.. I had managed to convince myself i was pregnant so was really upset. I'm feeling a bit more positive today and preparing myself for the dreaded headaches..! It'd be lovely to have some cycle buddies this time! 
Good luck to everyone! 
Xxx


----------



## Dudders

Hi tryingtobepatient,

We're at pretty much the same stage of cycle then - took my first tablets for this round last night.  You've given me a bit of hope that 100mg might work when 50mg didn't.

Fingers crossed this time does the trick xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey Tryingtobepatient,
Sorry about the arrival of AF but at least your body is regenerating, ready to try again! I have been symptom spotting and trying not to get my hopes up too much, I'm pretty sure we aren't lucky enough for it to work first time round!! But I'm glad at least I know it works! Good luck with your cycle and as I said above hope the side affects aren't too horrendous for you x


----------



## Loulou32

Ultrafirebug - welcome along hun, good luck with your cycle  

rhi81 - glad to hear that your feeling better hun, I didn't really get many side effects with the tamoxifen, apart from a few
hot flushes and just ovary pain before I ovulated.  I had a day 10 scan and had two follicles ready to go on my right side, so
seemed to work for me.  Good Luck hun.  

Ive got another appointment with my consultant on Tuesday so will update then when I'll be moving to the IVF board, but will miss
you all.  

Lisymb - Hope you are ok hun, and taking it easy.  

Big hello and   to everyone else.

Lou.x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?  On my first cycle of clomid (50mg) took my first tablet this evening.  Baby dust to you all x


----------



## Dudders

Hi ultrafirebug  

Is this your first time taking Clomid?  Fingers crossed it work for you x


----------



## beany34

Hello ladies  
Tryingtobepaient - we have all been convinced on at. least one cycle, its horrible I know but   tablets are working so keep your fingers crossed for this month, hope the headaches arent too bad - drinking lots of water may help?

Welcome ultrafirebug to the thread & to clomid! I think I only suffer with hot flushes, they used to be only on tablet days but they are a bit more agressive this month   fingers crossed you gey off as lightly as i have with sufferings!

Any symptoms yet dudders? Are you getting scans?

 I'm sorry you think this cycle hasn't worked mrs kristicle, try not to lose hope until she arrives tho 

baby dust to all
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Dudders - yes it is.  Will be having bloods taken on day 21. Hope it works for you too and everyone else this month x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks beany, I will try and stay positive!!
Welsome ultrfirebug, we will all have our fingers crossed for you that you take to the clomid well!


----------



## Lisymb

Oh girls.... This is a nightmare!
Had more bleeding today red blood and clots but only small amount! 
Have had crampy pains since yesterday but not uncomfortable just there! Been to A n E but they can't do anything until tomorrow! :-(
I feel like everytime I get the chance to relax for a few days I have something else crop up to worry me!
Got a form to ring epu in the morning for scan again!! Getting a regular up there!
Keep fingers crossed for me x


----------



## Loulou32

Lisymb - Ooh Hun, I really feel for you, how scary to be having to go through this.    I have got everything crossed for you   and will be waiting to hear some good news from you tomorrow.  Just try and relax and have an early night until then.  Not as easy as it sounds I know.  
Take care of yourself.
Lou.x


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies - I rarely comment anymore but i try to keep up with what's going on
Lisymb, I pray ur little bean is safe and stuck fast - I had just a few flecks of blood when I was 8 ish weeks and I was terrified so I truly feel for u. My thoughts are with u sweetie stay strong tonight and I hope
All is well tomorrow.
Good luck everyone else love hugs and baby dust xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Lisymb - so sorry to hear that you are bleeding hon, you must be terrified. Try and get a good nights rest tonight and I will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow, much love lou xx


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hi Ladies, i hope you've all had a lovely weekend?
Thank you all for making me feel so welcome; it's lovely to hear from others who know exactly how you feel.   I've survived this far without any side effects so fingers crossed they stay at bay! My day 12 scan is booked for 3rd July so I'll let you know how it goes...
xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey tryingtobepatient, glad you are feeling well on the clomid and are you nervous about your day 12 scan, I was but it was actually really interesting and not as uncomfortable as I thought! I know what you mean about needing to talk to like-minded people, its so good because other people just don't seem to get it do they!


----------



## Dudders

Morning all,

Hope you're all well.  It's early days yet (CD5) but I've not had any side effects.  I thought I was getting hot flushes the first night I took the tablets but nothing since so maybe I was just hot!!  I'm a little worried as I had no side effects last month and it didn't do anything at all 

I've got an hsg this evening to check my tubes, so I'll update you later.  I only get day21 bloods too, but I might book a scan with the consultant I'm seeing privately.  At least I'll know if anything is happening!


----------



## Lisymb

all ok again!!
They think they bleed was either the placenta trying to find a home or that i had just worn myself out!! But all ok and have grown since fridays scan!
Just need to get through the next 3 weeks! xx


----------



## Loulou32

Lisymb - So pleased for you Honey   that's great news that everything is alright with little bubba.


----------



## Louplou_22

Lisymb - so glad that everything is ok hon, it really is such a worry isn't it. Xx


Well we are not any further forward after today's scan - nothing seen in the uterus but no obvious signs of ectopic either. Hopefully it is just too early to see anything - if I ovulated when I think I did it would be very early, which I did explain to epu but they wanted to see me anyway. They took bloods and are calling later today with a repeat test on Wednesday. The nurse said that even if they double as they should it still doesn't rule out ectopic so it'll be a scan again in about 2 weeks - a very long wait   


Love to all 


Lou x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Lisymb - glad all is well.  Some women do bleed in pregnancy but I know it can be a concern.
Louplou_22 - its very early to see much.  I had my first scan at 6 weeks and they had a really problem finding baby.  I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you.


----------



## kiteflyer

Well ladies looks like its all over for my again this cycle. My temps have been up and down like a yo yo the past few days and I spotted a little but today I have spotted all day and now my back aches so guess AF will be here in full force any time now   One more cycle to go I'm sure we can do it  

Lisymb so sorry to here you bleed again you need to take it easy but glad that the scan was all ok. I hope you don't get any more bleeding  

rhi glad your feeling better I hope you have some good luck with tamoxifen  

Its good to read that so many of you are pregnant now hopefully you will bring some luck to the rest of us! I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies   

Hello to all you ladies still trying


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kiteflyer - it's not over yet.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## beany34

I thought I'd gotten off easy with symptoms but look at you two with none!! Symptoms don't mean the drugs are working, you can have terrible side effects and not ovulate so try not to worry dudders   If you can get scanned as well I'd recommend it, day 21 bloods are a bit of a stab in the dark if you've no way to know when ovulation happened especially if you ov later than expected.

I'm still suffering hot flushes, I look such a fool in the office taking my cardy off, then back on etc etc! I've been charting my bbt as well but not seen a rise yet to suggest I've ov'd but trying not to panic!

Have a lovely evening ladies, I'm at bingo!


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Ok so I spoke too soon! I've been feeling so sick today and almost fainted at work from overheating!  
Try not to worry Dudders, I had no symptoms last month but still ovulated  
Better be off-DH has made dinner!  
Xxx


----------



## Dudders

Hi all,

HSG was all clear - a bit painful when the dye went in but fine other than that!

He didn't think follicle tracking was necessary so I'll trust his judgement lol

I'm trying to remain positive and wonder if maybe I have been suffering - when we were at the hospital earlier, I was roasting hot but hubby said it wasn't so I don't know!  If last month hadn't been such a complete failure, I wouldn't be so bothered but based on last month no side effects equalled no ov.  Well won't know until my blood test which is booked for 12th July so no point worrying myself unneccesarily!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Dudders - we are having our bloods on the same day


----------



## jojohoney

hi guys jojohoney here
i have taken my first ever clomid 50 mg tonight 9.30 approx im hoping i dodge these dreaded side effects  that
i have been ttc for three years now it ive heard people chat about!!
i havent been diagnosed with anything as such except a blocked right tube the gd news is my left one is clear and during a scan it was witnessed i was ovulating!!!! i have been prescribed the clomid for 6 months sooooooooooooo we shall see 
take care xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey jojohoney glad you found us make sure to keep us all posted!


----------



## Dudders

Hey Jojo,  Well done for finding us - glad to have you 

ultrafirebug - wow so we'll find out together, do you know how long your results usually take?  Do you know what is also spooky?  I remembered you replied to me on the Bucks thread, so had a quick look at your profile and see you live in Beaconsfield - I live out the other side of Wycombe near Stokenchurch so it's a small world!!!  Do you have to go to the hospital for your bloods or do your local surgery do it?  I can only do it at the surgery on Tuesdays or Thursdays, but haven't had to deal with the hospital queues yet.

Mrs kristicle - positive thoughts coming your way - i can't remember, do you get a day21 blood test?

tryingtobepatient - sorry to hear you were suffering yesterday - I did feel really hot and not well yesterday evening, but not sure if that was something to do with the hsg.  It passed when i managed to force myself to eat something.

Beany - did you win at bingo?!  The mental image of you are your cardy made me chuckle.  But I am sorry to hear you were suffering too.



Just had to share this emoticon - it made me laugh!!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jjojohoney - Hope your first tablet was ok.  I had blocked tubes but had them unblocked in January.  Wish you every success (as well as the other ladies on here)

Dudders - I'm having my bloods at my GP's (having an early lunchbreak) as I live very close to where I work.  They do them every weekday so if my 21 day fell on a weekend I would of had it the Friday or Monday.  Don't know how long it will take but the doctor did say she would call me with the result

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Are any of you experiencing bloating?  My stomach and thighs are


----------



## mrs kristicle

Morning! Decided to take a well eared day off today as I've neen feeling a bit crappy, hopefully a day of pampering myself will have me back on form!, I work 2 jobs so don't get an awful lot of time off! 
Dudders, no day 21 bloods for me just gotta wait it out and see if af arrives or not, doctor said if af is a no show by the 5th of July I have to take a hpt! Scared doesn't even cut it, before this I would avoid having to poas at all and would just wait it out! 
Ultrafirebug, I've been getting quite bloated too the last week or so and still getiing af-type cramps, I don't really know what's going on but let's hope they are good signs!!! 
How is everyone else today??


----------



## kiteflyer

BFN for me   One more cycle to go


----------



## jojohoney

good evening ladies
Thanks ever so for joining me so to speak to your group u have made me feel really welcome and supported allready and i only joined yesterday xx
first ever clomid taken last night 9.30pm i seem fine but dont want to speak to soon!!!!
hope you all have had a good day to day??
but that damn baby envy keeps rearing its ugly head it is rather uncontrollable at times.
has anyone else experianced  this ??
big love to u all xxxjojohoney


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey jojo! Glad you feel better for having us to chat to, I didn't experience any side affects til after I stopped taking them, and baby envy is a staple really, you can't really help it especially when.the mums are annyong teens or have more kids than they can handle :-s


----------



## Dudders

Morning everyone,

I feel rubbish today - I've got a banging headache and it's making me feel sick.  No idea if it's anything to do with the Clomid?  Who knows?

Hope you're all feeling good today xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Dudders - I feel rubbish too but I haven't had a headache (yet that is).  I've read it can be a sympton of clomid.  One more tablet to go for me this cycle x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey Dudders, I did get headaches for the first couple of weeks, not so much now though so maybe its the clomid but tbh you can never really tell can you, its so hard to judge why things are happening, whether they are normal or side affects? 
Ultrafirebug, sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish too!
AFM- I just feel odd, my whole midsection is aching I feel like I spent the night being held up round the middle my king kong!! Still bloated too :-( just generally feeling uncomfortable!
Hope evryone else is feeling good today!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Ladies

sorry i havent been on much, things have been a little up and down. but i have been reading keeping up to date with you all

sending lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## beany34

Hello all - blimey there is a lot to read when you don't check for a couple of days!

So everyone feels pants today   I don't suffer headaches often and not had any more withthe tabletsbut it is a possible side effect unfortunately... hope you all feel brtter soon. Mrs K I get bloated all the time so hard to tell if worse on clomid. It was really bad and a bit painfil after eating last month but I didnt wracked it up to clomid and put myself on a diet! current status is hungry and un-bloated! 
My friend won at bingo so I got a share of winnings...£10!!! Nearly enough to buy a Cardyto wear next time!
Lunch time over gotta go!
 for everyone
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Reso,

Sorry to hear about your awful time with the blood test, must've been stressful.  Know how you feel as I also have terrible veins and often end up with black and blue arms after a blood test!

Well, in the end I chickened out and opted to have reflexology instead of acupuncture which I've also heard can help with fertility problems.  I was really impressed with the reflexologist who picked up on a few things that I hadn't told her about and also I had discomfort on the area of my feet that corresponds to the ovaries etc which she said felt 'crunchy'? lol so I think the idea is to work on the problem areas and stimulate the ovaries.  Not quite the same as acupuncture but better for wimps like me lol and sooooo relaxing.  Best nights sleep ever after that so gotta recommend it for de-stressing if nothing else!!

Guessing you must have your blood results back by now but yes you can always ask for the progesterone figure and like Lauren says I think anything 30 and over is great and then yes, you start again on day 2 and bloods on day 21 so that's the same as what I've been told as well although I know it does vary.  I've just finished my second round of tablets so off we go again!  The odd hot flush this time around I think after getting off scott-free last month but nothing too serious and I count myself lucky.

Lauren - yes the doctor confirmed that I did ovulate so miracles do happen lol!  Obviously happy to know that I do respond to the Clomid but still a bit gutted with my BFN last week.  Oh well, round 2 now!  How are you getting on?  Think you were about a week or so ahead of me?  Any news?  Hope you're not suffering too much!  Let us know.

xx


----------



## rhi81

Hi all
sorry i not been on for a while had folicle scan today got 1 but if it dosent work this month im starting ivf in august they wont give me anymore pills coz i dont react well to them it was a shock its all so soon lol will be back on tomorro hope everyone ok
rhi xx 6


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi

hey hun, how you doing? well lets just pray it does work.

best thing i can say is try to forget trying for a baby, i did this month and i feel so much better and much more relaxed, im on 2WW atm and test on sunday but something is happening have had some weird symptoms last week or so but i wont be thinking into it

Just wait for it to happen without doing tests, charting etc, going completly on my own, then if no joy by time im married (october) then ill go back on clomid but atm im ovulating on my own

lots of love hun 

lou xxxx


----------



## Dudders

Yay to bingo win beany  

Hope you're all feeling better today - compared to yesterday I feel like dancing about the place, so that can't be bad!

The odd twinge still but not sure whether anything is actually happening or not!


----------



## reso

Hi Pumpkin how are you? 

That's good about the reflexology, it is worth trying then?  I really don't feel the needles at all but then I also just shut my eyes and drift off, I have never actually looked at how I look with umpteen needles stuck in me!

Yay for a good nights sleep as well, sometimes that can make such a difference.  Are you going to go back?  Crunchy ovaries, lol!

Yeah when I phoned for the results they just said that they were really good but I would rather know exactly what is going on.  I seem to deal better when I have all of the information in front of me. 

I think I am day 3 of the second round and hot flushes are in already.  Did your symptoms stay the same throughout each cycle or am I just being incredibly wishful thinking that by now I should be used to them so no side effects?  Actually just re-read your post and you have symptoms this month after not many last, is that right? 

That's good that you ovulated as well.  It's hard though isn't it because I didn't think we would get the positive results we did with clomid on the first round and I knew we hadn't done enough to fall pregnant but part of you hopes that you are going to be that very lucky person.  Its not an easy journey by any means and just when I think I have begun to cope with something, another thing happens to throw me.  

Lauren, hope you are doing ok. x


----------



## beany34

Hello all, everyone ok today?
Today I was working in an office which was really warm and stuffy (internal room, no windows!) and hot flushes were almost unbearable! 
Other than that I'm feeling ok at the minute, been an emotional one for me this month but I'm currently on a positive and although I expect AF to show up on time next week I'm looking forward to trying the conceive plus I bought when baby making time comes round again! I'm convinced it'll work like magic and make one of my final 2 cycles of clomid successful!
Well I hope everyone has less headaches and bloating today

xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey beany I used conceive plus and found it really easy and natural to use so I think its a good shout investing in some! 
I have managed to worry myself a bit now, I was lifting some furniture at work and now I'm getting pain in my ovary area :-( hope it doesn't mean anything bad


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Can i just jump in and ask a question, after years tcc i got my bfp last year after 2 failed ivfs and 2 failed iuis, i can not really afford another cycle but the doctor has given me clomid but cant remember when she saidi should take it and there is no instructions any ideas ladies    thanks 

Good luck to everone on here hope you all achieve your dreams as they do come true  

rachel bw


----------



## rhi81

hi rachelbw,
i always took mine days 2-6 (5 days in all) which i think is the norm  
good luck 
rhi xx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
im not doing to bad feeling a lot different on tamoxifen got a lot of ovary pain and backache   i hope it works this month the thought of ivf is a scary one lol but im not thinking about the timed bms as much as previous months i got a rough idea when i might ovulate so just chilling this month but saying that it will still probably be every other day sorry for tmi     
Im glad your feeling more relaxed hun i really hope it works for you this month its great your ovulating on your own   please let me no how you get on testing sunday    
big  
rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Rhi, glad your ok. well badache is a sign of ovulation.

Sadly my Af came today but its not all bad news, it means my body is working as it should and i definatly ovulated, but i have more than enough to keep me busy anyway

xxxx


----------



## rhi81

hi flossey,
oh hun im so sorry af turned up     but like you said it proves your body is working right i hope next month is your month hun feel free to message me if you want to chat

rhi xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I did try send you a message but laptop keeps crashing when i press send lol

xxx thanks for your support, with regards to you going for ivf if all else fails. my consultant said she has lost count of the amount of her patients that fall naturally befroe ivf, you become relaxed knowing ivf is going to help and boom you fall naturally

keep positive 

xxxx


----------



## beany34

Hey mrs k you feeling better today? I'm sure all the reinvest etc are norhing to worry about - after lifting furniture you're probably just using muscles that don't normally get used! Do you still use the c9nceive plus or is it just something you tried in the past? The stuff looks well scary, 8 filled applications ready to be squeezed inside, sounds well icky!

How is everyone else, all tablets finished for this month?

X


----------



## beany34

beany34 said:


> Hey mrs k you feeling better today? I'm sure all the reinvest etc are norhing to worry about - after lifting furniture you're probably just using muscles that don't normally get used! Do you still use the c9nceive plus or is it just something you tried in the past? The stuff looks well scary, 8 filled applications ready to be squeezed inside, saounds well icky!
> 
> How is everyone else, all tablets finished for this month?
> 
> X


Stupid phone! All the reinvest?? Should say pains!!! The other typos should be more obvious!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Haha hey beany, yeah I got what you meant!! I'm feeling a bit better today, pain is still there but I'm less worried about it now, was just being silly thinking it was the furniture!! I think I've been peeing a lot today so I don't know whether these are maybe good signs I've never felt how I do now but that could just be the clomid?!
We used the conceive plus stuff this cycle with the applicators, it was really easy to use I just kept it in the bedside table and just slipped it in while the hubby was in the bathroom, its easiest if you lay down to do it because I made a real mess the first time, and just squeeze it in a little at a time, sounds really icky but it didn't feel too different and the hubby hardly noticed the difference!! Hope this helps and wasn't tmi lol 
Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't been on all week- I've been working 12 hour shifts so absolutely shattered! Glad everyone is doing ok.
I'm still waking up hot at night but otherwise feel pretty normal. In a way I wish I was feeling different as a hint that something is happening. On the up side I saw 3 magpies on the way home from work tonight... Fingers crossed! 
Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend? 
Xxx


----------



## Dudders

Hi All,

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far xx

Beany - we've been using conceive plus since last year and will probably continue to use it even after ttc.  I've had issues with lack of cm for some time so we needed to use something anyway, and it's far superior to anything we used before 

I'm toying with getting some ovulation tests tomorrow as I have no idea if anything is happening or not.  Not sure if it's worth it or not.  I haven't had any ewcm yet and tomorrow is CD11 so I'm undecided, but we might well give it a go!


----------



## borderbound

Hi ladies, 

New to the forum and due to start first cycle of clomid this month, just waiting for OV to start... 

Has anyone been taking vitamins to help? What have you been taking? I've been taking lots of things for months now and delaying IUI till I felt like there was nothing else I could do to prepare my body. 

Fingers crossed all,


----------



## mrs kristicle

Welcome borderbound, i have been just taking pregnacare and some extra b6 so hopefully they are working!!
Hey dudders, i get my follicle scans on day 12 so i would say that it cant hurt to try testing!!
I have been going a little   today i have been peeing little and often all day and still getting cramps and my mum tried to make me a ham sandwich but the smell made my stomach churn! before i go completely off the deep end and convince myself that this cycle has worked i am gonna take a test tomorrow, obviously hoping for a bfp but preparing for a bfn.
Hope everyone else are coping with side affects etc!!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Got a bfn this morning, would like to say I'm ok but reallu I'm crushed, now just got to wait fo the dreaded af to arrive, if she hasn't by thursday I will test again but I'm not holding out hope, hered to round 2!! Maybe we will be second time lucky? Hope you ladies are all doing ok this morning!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mrs Kristicle - test on your OTD.  My DS result came up 4 days after OTD so don't give up hope.
Borderbound - welcome.  I'm just taking folic acid and vitamin d as I get unwell on the pregnancy multivitamins.  Good luck with your cycle.

Hi to everyone else

Last night and this morning when I wiped I noticed some flecks of blood on the tissue. It's not all the time just sometimes.  Anyone else experienced this? I'm on day 10 of my cycle x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks for the support ultrafirebug, started spotting  while ago though I reckon it won't be long till I come on full flow, hope things go a little better for you lot!! Going on to round 2 soon I guess!!


----------



## Dudders

Welcome borderbound   I've been taking pregnacare conception since we have been ttc.  It's not cheap and as we've been trying almost a year, I think I might switch to just folic acid soon.

Ultrafirebug, although I've not experienced it myself, I've heard that some people have a bit of light spotting around ovulation, so it may be that?

Mrs Kristicle, Sorry to hear you got a BFN.  You never know though, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Still just awaiting ov here, no signs as yet, but have bought some clearblue ov tests to try.  Took one a little while ago and it was negative - there was a second line, but I don't know if that means anything, as I've never used them before, I have no idea what is normal for me!!!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Dudders - my ovulation tests have been negative so far but DH and I will be  just in case x


----------



## beany34

Hi everyone 
Just a quickie -
UFB - Yes get on with BMS, can't rely on the opks!
MrsK - Is AF here or just spotting? Very early for testing or AF tho!
BB - hello! I'm currently taking fertilcare, very similar to pregncare but a little cheaper! Good luck this cycle
D - good news with the conceive plus, did you getthe ov tests? Ive found ov much earlier on clomid with no ewcm any month but this month i had no cm let alone ew stuff!! Hence the need for the con plus...
I've got bit of achey belly tonight, thought it may be something ive eaten but now worried its early AF sign  
Have a nice night everyone
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Reso,

Yes definitely recommend the reflexology!  Whether it'll help me conceive or not I have no idea, but like acupuncture I guess, it's good for relaxation which must help in turn.  I am going to do 6-8 treatments, one a week, and see how that goes.  At £25 a treatment it's not that cheap but it's do-able for me in the short term at least.

Sounds like you're just a few days behind me in your Clomid cycle and this is my second cycle too.  Yes possibly a few hot flushes this time round but only whilst I was taking the stuff, they've disappeared now.  How are you feeling with the side effects this time?  I'm sure you've not turned into a monster!  Funny how it affects us all differently but guess you just have to look at it as another step towards the end result   Keep positive hun.

xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey ladies so it was AF after all, but like I've never had before, pink then brown spotting then suddenly very heavy and clotted with horrific back pain? Anyone else experienced this because I would like to hope its just the clomid?
Onto round 2 as of today, taking them in the morning now because I barely slept last time and I figure being a little spacey is better than being asleep at work!! Plus I still got the headaches and all that when I took them at night anyways! Going to do lots of ov tests this month although doing the calculations I should have ovulated at the same time that I thought I did anyway! Hopefully this month will be the same! Due for my scan on Friday 13th eeek!!
How are you all doing?


----------



## Dudders

So first two ov tests have been negative, although I've had slightly more intense twinges this morning, so I'm hopeful that something really is happening!

Mrs kristicle, sorry it was af.  It's not really any consolation I know, but I would think the different af is down to Clomid as I've read lots about it making your periods heavier.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Hey girlies
Its very quiet on here at the moment and i have finally given in and moved across to the pregnancy board!?!

Just wanted to let you know i had another private scan today, all doingok am measuring 10 weeks which means my days are almost spot on and all good.  Little bean was dancing around inside me today 

Those of you that havent yet got your BFPs i wish you lots of luck and when u do i would highly recommend having the extra private scans done its so nice to have that reassurance 

xxx


----------



## beany34

Only got a sec just wanted to say yes Mrs k! AF was like that for me last month, didnt have pain but really heavy for a day with clots which really freaked me out! I read it can be normal, not just clomid - sorry af showed tho but onto round 2 like you said


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks for the reassurance ladies it had totally freaked me out! Inwards and upwards now!


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join you? It really helps me reading all your stories. I am on my first round of clomid. OPK suggest I should have ovulated yesterday (Day 13) but have already managed to convince myself I didn't as I have no breast tenderness which I normally get when I ovulate. Am driving myself   searching the internet for reassurance that you can ovulate without breast tenderness!  Good luck to everyone. Suzy


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lisymb

That's very good news, i hope your pregnancy goes really well. 

It is very quiet in here lol

all the best hun

xxx


----------



## beany34

Hi Suzy  
Clomid is rubbish in a way, i had very little few symptoms of ovulation and now on clomid i get none at all! Trust the opk not your body!
Hope this first round goes ok - any hot flushed, headaches?? If you're on day 14 I guess you're not getting scans, what about day 21 bloods?

How is everyone else?
I'm expecting AF to start tonight, probably wake me up at 3am  
Glad to say i dont think I had any hot flushed today! They calmed down the last few days, eithet that ar ive just gotten used to them.... am sure they'll start ad soon as i start round 5 of tablets tho! Round 5 OMG its gotta work this time!


xx


----------



## beany34

STUPID PHONE!!!  It's gone and invented hot flushed as clomid symptoms!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies!

Yes it is very quiet on here at the mo I don't really have much to say its my last cycle on clomid so fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky.

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to all the pregnant ladies, enjoy the pregnancy boards and hopefully the rest of us will join you soon


----------



## Chickabooo

Oh thanks Beany, that gives me some hope back for ovulation   I haven't had side effects except maybe mood swings (but I get those anyway!!) and a UTI. Apparently UTI's are more common on Clomid because higher Oestrogen levels help protect against them. Having a UTI doesn't help for good baby making   I'm hoping I hit my fertile window before I got it. 
No scans for me, that's the UK NHS I guess. But yes day 21 P which I can get done quickly at work as I work in a hospital. 
Hope round 5 goes well for you. Have all my fingers crossed.  
Does anyone have any tips at how to stop this becoming all consuming which has seemed to happen to me  :'


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi

Not sure if this right place but I am about to start the 5th attempt taking clomid, AF started during the night and now feeling very uncomfortable      Day 2 of my cycle is tomorrow I am taking 50mg.  I have a scan booked with my clinic on 17th 

so it's another month of a rollercoaster although think mine has broken down whilst in the the middle of doing the loop and has got stuck upside down.

I see people have mentioned about UTI I've been having this kinda of trouble for months even prior to be prescribed Clomid although always comes back negitive for infection it seems to last for days after AF tried to explain the feeling to hubby but gave up after the blank expression on his face appeared.   

anyone else find it a little soul destroying ontop of everything else??


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi, not checked in recently but have been updating my diary on ff.  

Chickabooo & Tazmaz - welcome to the board.  I have found this cycle (my first on 50mg) very time consuming.  Still can't believe im on day 15 of my cycle, feels like it should be a lot further on.  I have no experience of UTI's so cannot comment on that im afraid.


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hello everyone,

Welcome to the new ladies! I have found this site a great source of support so I hope it does the same for you.
I'm now day 15 of my cycle. I had my mid-cycle scan on Tuesday and have two follicles! Yippi! They weren't quite big enough for ovulation so the nurse gave me a HCG injection to give myself yesterday when they should have both been >18mm. I managed to psych myself up enough to give it to myself and it was relatively painless in the end. So if all goes to plan I should ovulate today/tomorrow... i've even bought some new underwear for the occasion...! (Sorry TMI)

I hope you're all well and not suffering too much with the Clomid blues. I'm on annual leave this week and I've been reading 50 Shades of Grey...i'd definitely recommend it if you want/need a distraction..!

xxx


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi

Tryingtobepatient I think this must show how different some of the treatments are around the UK I've got my scan booked for 17th usually get told I have a couple of folicles either on the right or left have had them on both on one occasion they usually about 15mm on the day I get scanned so get told when the best time to be getting on with business is     have never been given an injection though so just shows the inconsistances with treatment   

It would seem every body is reading this book I may just have to get myself a copy  

Fingers crossed for clomid doing it's job this month ladies


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, just done my ovulation test and its positive.  DH and I had   last night and are gonna to again tonight.  He must think all his christmases have come at once lol


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

Thankyou for the welcome Ultrafirebug
Congratulations on your 2 follicles Tryingtobepatient (future twins?)
Hi Tazmaz

I'm day 17 today and think I ovulated day 13. I feel my boobs getting tender so hope it is a sign of my progesterone going up, gonna test on Tuesday. Those of you who get scans is that on the NHS?? Or private?
I just feel my life is a constant wait. Waiting for my fertile window, waiting to see if ovulation occurred, waiting for signs of AF, waiting to see if I'm pregnant, waiting to take Clomid, waiting for OPK to be positive...... You get the picture! When AF arrives I feel like someone twisted my heart and ripped it out. So then I try not to get my hopes up the next month but then feel miserable without hope.
So....... 50 Shades of Gray it is for the rest of the month. Thanks for the tip.
I also loved The Hunger Games by the way. Really for kids but couldn't put it down.
Thanks for keeping me going ladies. Baby dust to all x


----------



## beany34

Morning chickaboo  
Right there with you, been waiting for af to show for 3 days now and belly still uncomfortable & convinced she will come at any minute grrr day 31 for me now, no clomid or natural cycle has gone. over 31 days in years so she's gotta show today!! In a way good job I feel PMS else hopes would be sky high instead I'm super eager for her to show so we can get on & try cycle 5...
Scans question, I had nhs scan on first cycle & day 21 bloods but nothing since, they just assume it works every month if that first month is ok - makes sense unless you are ttc and not convinved its all working like first cycle! Ie cycle 1 scans say ov day 11/12 and i think af arrived day 27 - reasonable? Last cycle positive opk day 11 (ov latest day 13?) af start day 29 - bit late? This cycle opk positive day 10 (ov latest day 12??) expecting AF day 31 - seems really too late! Going crazy trying to find pattern to convince myself everything is normal but only convinced clomid is messing everything up!!

So sorry for whinge   hope everyone else is coping better!

We're moving house in a couple of weeks so get to pack boxes to distract me from af coming.... or not!

xx


----------



## Dudders

I can't believe you haven't tested yet beany, you're like 5 days late - I'd be POAS for England if I were you!!

I don't get anything other than bloods on the nhs chickabooo - I can get scans with my consultant but would have to pay for them.  However, I'm waiting to see if I can get in to have one on Monday because I don't think this round has worked either 

It's pushing me over the edge tbh - they want me to try 150mg and I feel like what's the point as I just don't think Clomid is going to work for me.  I've spent the last two days as a wreck as I thought Clomid was going to be a wonder drug but it looks like I'm resistant.


----------



## beany34

Trust me dudders, clomid has messed up my cycle big style I'm not wasting more money on negative pregnancy tests!

Lots of people go on to use 150mg but if you're suffering lots on clomid ask if you can try metamorphin? Maybe its worked this time tho, fingers crossed 

xx


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi All

Chickaboo My scans are on the NHS!!.  Fully understand about life being just a waiting game, I'm still struggling trying to find a way to not let it consume me have to say being on here seems to have helped though no longer feel alone.    

Looking back at posts from people I have to say again it shows the inconsistances with treatment around the UK. every month I have to ring the clinic on day 1 of cycle and arrange to have a scan around day 12 so far I have been lucky and they have had appointments available around the time I need my scan.  I just feel it so wrong everybody should have access to the same treatment regardless of where we live.  what makes it worse is I work for the NHS.    Sorry but had to get that off my chest..

I'e downloaded an ebook from some woman in america called personal path to pregnancy has anyone else read it  I don't know if it will work but I'm willing at this moment in time to try anything.  

I have given DH permission to go out tonight as it's Grand Prix weekend where we live so he's off down the pub for a few beers It's the least I can let him do as he's been banned for some time now from having a drink -Bless him besides he's currently re tiling our kitchen!!!!! and as AF is making an appearance he should have recovered in time to get down to business     

Will be taking my lovely Clomid tonight When I started taking it I decided to take it at night in the hope that if i did suffer with any side effects they wouldn't have as much inpact on me during the day.  Having suffered for quite some time with severe headaches the last thing I need is to be suffering with more from taking the stuff!!!  

AF seems to getting her own back on me this month for some reason.  Suffering big time   feel like my insides are being ripped out at the mo seems alot heavier don't know if that's because it was 2 days late   and also having discomfort going for a wee major style      Painkillers seem to have finally kicked in though but will glad when its over  

        to all


----------



## Chickabooo

Morning ladies,

Beany I hope your AF started so you can start a new cycle with new hope.
Dudders, I'm sorry you feel Clomid isn't working for you. There are other drugs to try. I also am relying on it being a wonder drug.
Tazmaz, I know what you mean about feeling alone. I have the most supportive partner but he will never understand the emotions I go through. He's so laid back and thinks it will all 'just happen'. I've had 2 more friend announce their pregnancies this week. Hope your AF symptoms have eased.

I'm really shocked now about the differences in NHS treatment. All I get is a lousy D21 P. I also work for the NHS, infact I'm a doctor! No perks in my job!!! And I turn 40 in a couple of months so I don't have time on my side either. I'm an anaesthetist and my area of interest is obstetrics! I am due to start a job next Feb where I will be working on labour ward every day. Imagine that while you are struggling to have you own. Am seriously thinking of cancelling it to do something else. 

Well today, I think I will watch the tennis to keep my mind off things. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Suzy x

Oh well.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hi ladies, I think I'm on the same boat as some of you this cycle seems very strange, I have a feeling ther it just isn't working this time around I don't feel as though anything is hapening but I guess I will find out on friday when I get my scan!!


----------



## sunhog

Oh girls I'm going nuts  

Before i agreed to take clomid something which my partner wanted to try before having IVF i explained to him that I would not be taking it for no reason, he has a low sex drive (sorry TMI) so I was basically explaining that we needed to have sex more often, First months clomid was fine he was out of work at the time. Now he's back in work and I've taken my second lot of looney pills and we haven't been doing the business! I'm fuming! I've taking these drugs which make me feel like crap for no reason what so ever!

I binned my third lot of clomid yesterday telling him there's no point me making myself feel like crap! He fished them back out saying he didn't realise and doesn't know when were supposed to have sex (i've shown him the clomid leaflet which give clear instructions on when you should have sex) I also told him when I was taking the clomid. Anyway I thought well fair do's he's obviously missed something least he knows now. Surprise surprise no action tonight either! My fertile days were Thursday to Monday. 

Needless to say the clomid is back in the bin and I've wrote him a letter telling him how I feel. I should be going to a consultancy appointment on the 17th I just feel like jacking the whole thing in, moving out and moving on (like I said I'm fuming) 

I feel like I have got the world on my shoulders it me who has to go for bloods, have internals, take fertility drugs, and go to work acting like everything is normal! 

Incidentally he has told his mother on Friday night that we'll be having a baby this year! The letter also explains that baby do not come on stalks!

Sorry for the downbeat  and long post but I had to vent somewhere I just feel so alone xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sunhog -my DH does not have a low sex drive but after 4 years of trying constantly for baby number 2 the passion went out of our relationship.  I found making love on days 10 and 14 of my cycle and when the ovulation test was positive kept the spark and made it more relaxed than every single day/other day. I don't know if its worked this cycle but to be honest I know we have tried our best and that's all we can do.  Hope you sort out things with partner soon x


----------



## reso

Hi Pumpkin, 

I seem to have been lucky this time and I haven't been nearly as difficult or snippy with H as I was last time.  The hot flushes have been bad though.  I thought I was over them but I must be ovulating or something because they have stepped up a notch again.  Weirdly because I haven't been difficult I have been wondering whether they are working this time round and of course there is no scan so I just have to hope for the best.  I have bloods due to be taken on Sunday so I guess I will find out then whether anything happened this time.  

I am worrying myself thinking I had 2 good and one small follicle last month but I had more symptoms, so do less symptoms mean that it's not worked as well this time round but then how do I know without a scan.   I just don't know. 

Have you been back to reflexology?  How are you doing with this cycle?  Do you have bloods again as well?  Sorry, that was a lot of questions there! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## kiteflyer

Sunhog I too have had that problem not due to low sex driver or my DP not knowing about it but because he felt like a machine. We have tired to get the passion back but work still interferes and we don't have as much sex as I would like, well that we both would like tbh! Unfortunately us ladies seem to get a lot more emotionally stressed about the whole ttc thing than men but I do know it plays on my DP's mind too. But at then end of the day we are together because we love each other not to just have children so I am trying my best to put us first and not let ttc take over my life. If I did I would have no DP and therefore no-one to have children with anyway. Keep hold of the tablets and take sometime out to enjoy being with each other again and talk about it before trying then again


----------



## beany34

Last AF was odd this whole cycle has been odd and now day 33 and still no AF... convinced due to not ovulating so no idea if it'll show at all   have a hpt to rule it out when i phone clinic later this week, bit stressed about it so not likely to be online  
hope you girls all have a good week
X


----------



## sunhog

Thanks for the replies Ultrafirebug and Kiteflyer, I know it must be getting him down too I should consider him more and the reasons why he doesn't feel like sex, I was angry last night, me and DP have not spoke about it yet I know he's read the letter but he's just carrying on as normal, he has once again took the clomid out the bin, we have been trying for a baby for ages so your quite right it does take the passion out of things, I'm going to buy some OPK's for the next time I take clomid, I'm still waiting for a referral for IVF to come through so I'll press this further at my consultancy appointment (which I will be going to after putting my dummy back in!)

Thanks girls much appreciated, thought I was going to crack up....still might

xxx


----------



## sunhog

Well thats me out this month, think I'll have a month off, I'm going to zumba tonight so that might get rid of my frustration! haha

Feeling a lot better today due to a nice long sleep last night.

xxx


----------



## Dudders

Oh girls, sorry some of you are feeling down.  I won't say we need to get some positive mental attitude because quite frankly any time someone says that I feel like punching them!!    .  

I need to take my blood test on Thursday for confirmation but the ultrasound has almost certainly proved that my fears were right.  Pcos is obviously making me a poor responder.  The consultant sent me off with a script and no joke I left Asda with a sackful of drugs!  

So it's metformin for me now to see if that does anything - not particularly convinced that the consultant thinks it's going to work, but we'll try it for a couple of months.  After that, options are limited - he didn't really think injectables was an option as I'll either not respond or over respond.  We might decide to give it a try anyway though, as the only choice after that is between ovarian drilling or ivf.

On the off chance I have ovulated I think that would be the end of the Clomid road as my lining was as thin as it would be at the beginning of a cycle so that isn't any good either - nothing is ever easy is it!!


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,
really sorry things aren't working for everyone. Dudders, good look with some new drugs. I really hope they work. Did my day 21P today which was 74 so I am assuming Clomid worked for me this month and I don't need to increase my dose next month. Now an agonising weeks wait to see if AF rears it's ugly head.    x


----------



## Tazmaz

Hey all

Day 4 of clomid this month seem to be suffering big time with major mood swings I feel sorry for poor old DH he's trying to stay out of my way - oops  

Have got my HSG this Friday feeling a little apprehensive about it though.  I suppose it doesn't help that I work with the people that will be doing the examination    

I'm keepng my fingers and toes crossed that it will come back all clear


----------



## pumpkin34

Try not to worry Reso, I had absolutely no symptoms with my first course and thought exactly the same thing as you, that the Clomid wasn't working for me, but I did get confirmation I'd ovulated so no side effects/symptoms definitely doesn't mean it's not worked!  I think if you know it's already worked for you then it should have the same effect each time.. hopefully!!   Glad to hear you've not suffered so much this month and I hope you get more good news with your bloods on Sunday - let me know how it goes.  

Yes I've had 3 reflexology sessions now and I do feel more relaxed definitely.  I plan to keep it up for 3 months if only for general wellbeing as even though I don't really suffer any side effects with the treatment I do find the whole thing pretty full on/stressful and the reflexology seems to help with that.  What about your acupuncture -  are you still carrying on with that?  I've been the same really this cycle as last, no sides luckily and now waiting to see what happens as I'm on day 21 now.  I don't have bloods this time no, my specialist only requested one day 21 blood test during my 3 months of treatment which is a bit crap if you ask me (no scans either) but that's just the way they do things here I guess.

Keep us updated xx


Lauren - are you ok, you've been really quiet?  Hope all is well with you hun xx


----------



## beany34

Good luck to everyone with tests, scans and drugs this week.
I got bfn yesterday but still no af, day 35, never been so late in my life


----------



## Chickabooo

Mrs Kristicle, good luck with your scan tomorrow. Tazmaz, hope your HSG goes ok.  x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey Ladies!
So scan tomorrow and a bit stressed out because DH was meant to come with and now he's got to be at work, and on top of that I've got a job interview straight after that he was meant to drive me to that I will now have to get to myself! Grrrr!
Sorry about your bfn beany, that's the only upside to not having regular periods, the fact that youy never think you're pg because you're 'late' 
Chickaboo hope the waiting isn't driving you too crazy and I have my fingers crossed for you! And Tamaz good luck with the HSG!


----------



## surfbabe

HI, i´m new here. hello to you all. i´ve been reading posts for a few weeks & just joined to be able to chat to you all & share experiences.
i´m on 1st month clomid 50mg. had bad hot sweats & acne reaction to the clomid. got +ve opk on cd17. had bad cramps (worse than AF), nausea, dizziness since sunday 9dpo. not sure if this clomid or pg symptoms? yesterday 12dpo negative hpt.  no AF yet.........!
so am waiting . 
i´ll keep you posted. in waiting game
good luck to you all


----------



## ultrafirebug

Welcome Surfbabe - I too am on my first cycle of clomid at 50mg and have been getting lots of symptoms one of which is that I can't stop eating.  I'm off to a wedding in Germany with DH this weekend and brought a dress a size smaller and lost the weight but now can just about fit into it lol.  I'm on day 21 so will test next Thursday.  Had my bloods today but have to wait 3-5 working days for the results.

Hi to everyone else.  Dudders - how did you get on today? x


----------



## Dudders

Good luck to everyone with their tests and scans xx

UFB - it was fine, in and out quite quickly for a change.  My surgery quote 3-5 days for results too, but they have come back next day for the tests I've had so far.  Just want to confirm so I can get on with norethisterone now!  3rd time lucky - that's going to be my new theory


----------



## lauren.x

hey pumpkin, reso how are you ?? 

sorry not been on here, been so busy working, and traveling back up to Scotland to see everyone before hubby goes away. 

I'm good on d12 of 3rd round, been feeling not to bad just hot flushes but nothing else really but this month my period came on d24- 9days early?? but i think its to do with acupuncture, pumpkin i hate needles but it didn't hurt at all !!! i did feel good and better after it so going again in a couple of weeks also going to try and get one of the girls at work to do reflexology on me (when we have time lol) and see if that will help too.  

hope all is good and everything is going ok, reso hope the flushes have calmed down a bit for you

Lauren xx


----------



## Dudders

Hi,

Hope things have gone well for everyone and follies are growing and ovaries ovulating!!  Had my blood result and have confirmed I didn't ovulate, so another non-responsive cycle.

With any luck the metformin will help me respond - only time will tell  

Just been chatting with the clinic and spoke about what to do if Clomid doesn't work for us.  She confirmed that the ovarian drilling would be about £3k!  For something that might not work and then we'd still have to find the money for ivf, I'm just not sure it's worth it.  Leaves us with lots to think about!  My gp has agreed to make a referral for the gynae to try and get the drilling on the nhs, but he told me not to expect anything as he's sure they won't fund it.  I think I'd rather spend money on a cycle or two of injectables as they stimulate the ovaries more directly and if it works it's a fraction of the cost ... and if it doesn't it will give valuable information about how I'd respond to stimming for ivf.

Ah well, just have to wait for norethisterone to do its job and start my next round of Clomid - this is the only experience I have of a 2ww!!!  The silly thing is I want af to come and usually you don't want it to come on a 2ww


----------



## Emmzie1980

Hi Everyone,

I hope it's ok to join this thread? Was looking for a group that were on Clomid at moment!

I've basically been trying to conceive since November 2008.  We are very lucky to have a 5 and half year old DD which we conceived naturally. Had swabs, blood tests, SA done and everythings appears fine.  Was booked in for a HSG and got a BFP however I had an early mc in April.  The consultant has put me on 6 months of Clomid for unexplained infertility.  We have also been put on NHS waiting list for Superovualtion and IUI which we are funding ourselves and I will also need to get the HSG done too  

So I started on clomid last week and went for scan today which showed one follicle was 24mm an another small one at 14mm.  The doc said its unlikely the smaller one will come to anything which is fine.  But she also said she doesn't know if the other egg has been leftover from last months?!  

Now I'm not really that knowledgeable about the biology behind eggs but am now confused as to how an egg can be "left over" and also think there is no point in getting my hopes up! I just really wanted to see a follicle and know that at least everything's fine with ovulating!

Has anyone ever heard of this?

Good luck to all you ladies, it's a tough road but hopefully we will all get there eventually!


----------



## Chickabooo

Morning everyone,

Hello Surfgirl and Emmzie. Sorry Emmzie I am unable to answer your question.
I hope all tests went Ok yesterday.
Well I managed to convince myself that I was pregnant over the last few days as I seem to have gone up a bra cup size! That doesn't normally happen. I really really got my hopes up. I did a pregnancy test last night although it is too early, I couldn't help myself. It was BFN but I was only 10 days PO. I woke up this morning feeling like I had been punched in the stomach. So now I don't know any more. Could it be that I just tested too early or is the change in boob size just a cruel side effect of Clomid?   This waiting is driving me   I may test again on Monday?


----------



## beany34

Hello girls, and welcome to the newbies  
Chickaboo I'd say def too early to test! I know its hard not to get your hopes up but I've found AF turning up is less painful than a negative test, it takes the uncertainty out of it!
Dudders- hope the 2ww is swift and fingers crossed new drug concoction works!
Sorry emmzie not heard of left over eggs either sounds   !
Mrs k, how was scan and job interview?!

Just to update, still no AF, rang clinic yesterday afteer 2nd neg preg test and I'm booked in for a scan on mon morning so if all clear will get drugs to bring on AF and get me onto what i hope will be lucky cycle 5!

X


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey ladies just a quick one today because I have been frantically busy. Job interview went well and I got the job!! And scan went well too I had one follicle at 13mm and another at 15mm so even better than last time!! So much for all my worrying! Hopefully should ovulate around day 16! Hope every one else ig getting on well!!


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi ladies

just been looking back through all the comments from everyone i'm still getting to grips with how this all works (i'm not very computer minded, if it doesn't do something I want it gets give to DH to sort).

Chickaboo I know how you feel about working in an envirnoment that is connected to babies and pregnancy etc.. it's soo tough to deal with all the emotions we are going through every month.  I work within radiology and we do all the pregnancy scans and it gets too much some days seeing all these happy people clutching their scan pictures, i've had to just bury my head in my own work and try and avoid our reception desk.    

Obviously that hasn't quite worked recently.  have now been off work for 5 weeks one of those was on annual leave though but needed time to get my head together am due back to work on Wednesday so will see if i'm back to normal( if I ever was)

Had my HSG yesterday well sort of anyway.  unfortunately they were unable to do it so have now got to have lap and dye can say this not looking forward to that as have been told I will have to be put to sleep    I had to have treatment for abnormal cells on my cervix back in 2009 and it looks as if I have scar tissue which prevented them performing the HSG she gave it a good go though I even got the blame for bending the canular ( good job I know her). I did ask if that could be the reason for things not working but she doubts it oh well willspeak to clinic and see when I will have the other test done  It's a bit frustrating really as still don't know any more.  

Have taken all my clomid for this cycle and have to say I have been suffering with hot flushes this month have got used to seeing 3am lately which is really annoying and driving me slightly insane  

Hope everyone is getting on ok


----------



## surfbabe

hi all,
update: Im now round 2 clomid. AF showed up CD 32 . 
last month so excited starting clomid 1st time. this month am dreading the side effects again of the sweats, acne & tummy cramps. all will be worth it if successs in long run.

chickaboo - i too had breasts enlarged & bad tummy cramps in  2ww during my 1st round clomid.  (cramos so bad couldnt do any sport for 3-4 days & lying on tummy impossible)
- all turned out to be effects of clomid.  hope this doesnt disappoint you.

have a good week everyone. thinking of you all 
surfbabe xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Surfbabe - I had a very similar experience on my first round of clomid, it really tricked me into thinking i was pregnant but they all turned out to be side affects, this month seems to be slighlty better though, now day 15 and side affects have been much less severe. I don't know whether it made any difference but i took mine in the morning instead of at night and it meant that i could sleep better and cope with the days without being exhausted on top of everything else!
Tamaz - Sorry that your hsg didn't go quite to plan and I know how you feel about 3am, my first cycle i found it impossible to sleep for longer than a couple of hours, i was a borderline wreck all month!
Beany - I totally agree about waiting for AF, I have decided to go bac to normal and not test this month and i will be very pessimistic until i actually now for definite if im pg or not! Negative tests are the worst because you just cant help but get your hopes up!
Dudders - Hope the 2ww is treating you kindly!! 
AFM- im doing ok today, got some lower bac pain which is annoying me slightly and im really tired, just want to curl up in a ball, no luck though im working solidly until Friday!   
     to everyone!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, will do personals later as at work and DS is here.  Got my blood test result and it was 46 which suggests i've ovulated this month.  Will do a pregnancy test on Thursday.


----------



## beany34

Just to update - clinic today didn't get a preg test or internal scan just a chat with doc who then gave me provera to start taking to bring on AF, not overly impressed and feel brushed under the carpet


----------



## Dudders

Oh beany


----------



## Hails

hi all

dear its so quiet on here   hope all is well 
thinking of you all...


----------



## Lisymb

It is quiet isn't it?? Where are all u ladies!!
Hails how are u? How many weeks now??
I've got my 12 week scan on Friday keep Ur fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

UFB- good luck on thursdayi will have my fingers crossed for you!
Beany- that's absolutley awful, whether they are right or not they should be a little more sensitive, especially as we are all a bit more vulnerable than usual with the drugs and all! I've been so lucky with my doctors so far!
AFM- lower back pain for 2 days now, starting to get me down a bit, and twinges on my right side so I am hoping that these are good signs, could have possible ovulated yesterday but I think its more likely going to be today as I still have the pain. DH has been a superstar and has rallied every night without fail, I'm starting to lose the fun in it a little though because I've just been feeling so rough! Gonna pamper myself tonight with a bubblebath and see if that makes me feel better!


----------



## Loulou32

Hello Ladies... Popping on to say Hello too everyone.   

Lisymb and Hails - How are your pregnancy's going?.  Good I hope  

How is everyone else?  

I've had all my blood tests done now and I'm just waiting on my Nurses appointment to come through to give me my schedule for our IVF
cycle    So looks like it will be around september/October time. 

Lou.x


----------



## kiteflyer

Loulou that is very exciting I really hope it goes well   not too long to wait either.

Hello Hails and Lisymb hope your both doing well

Afm I'm on my last 2ww on clomid then its back to the clinic in September and then we have to pay if we want tx


----------



## Loulou32

Kiteflyer - Hey Hun, got everything crossed for your two week wait  , and I hope this last cycle of clomid works for you.  We are self
funding as well, as we have a dd.  But fortunately my gp has taken pity on me    and given me a prescription for all my drugs
on the NHS, so at least that's something.

Lou.x


----------



## kiteflyer

Loulou I didn't know the GP's could do that I will have to see if I can get mine to do that too! I want to try IUI first as they have found nothing wrong but if we do IVF I think we may go abroad as its cheaper. I guess as you already have a DD that would not have been practical!


----------



## reso

Hi Lauren how are things? 

I should go back to acupuncture actually, if nothing else it will relax me.  It certainly had an impact last time but I said to myself that I would do it until I started treatment but it can't hurt.  I hope your hot flushes haven't been too bad. 

I had my day 21 bloods on Sunday, (taken at 9 and they phoned me with the results at 2, it must have been a slow day!), and they show that I haven't ovulated yet.  Apparently the levels are increasing but it hasn't happened yet.  They wanted to repeat the tests on Friday but I am away with work and can't make it.  I hope that won't screw things up too much but surely they just track it by when I started.  I do struggle with my nurse sometimes as she can be quite abrupt so telling me that she can't track this one and won't know whether to increase the dose didn't help me much.  But then how do they know to increase the dose if they aren't scanning me just taking bloods?  

I think it's imminent though because I am getting the signs I had last month, craving salty foods, sore boobs etc so I think it will be soon. 

So as soon as that kicks in I start my 3rd round.  I know it sounds daft but I am loosing hope that Clomid is going to work for us.  

It didn't help that we had a christening at the weekend so masses of babies and everyone asking why we haven't had yet.  oh ignore me, it's just one of those hard times at the moment I think. 

Anyway I have everything crossed for everyone else, hope you are all doing ok and that you very soon get positive results. 

xx


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

I can't believe the side effects of Clomid mimic pregnancy!! It's so damn cruel. This was the most I got my hopes up in the last year and now I am too scared to do hpt. Sometimes I think I can't do this anymore  
Feel emotionally shattered. AF due Thursday  
x


----------



## Hails

Hi girls....

Lisymb  I'm 26 weeks now... Been having really low blood pressure, not nice at all... But baby real happy because it just loves to kick  how have you been? Keeping ok? Got everything crossed for you doll   

Loulou thank for asking honz ... The weeks are flying in so fast... Belly is massive lol... Times catch sight of myself and laugh   woo what a big belly!! 
Great that your ivf won't be to long away , be really exciting for you doll... 

Kite flyer how you feeling on your 2ww? Xx 

Hi to everyone else,


----------



## Lisymb

hails...
Im doing ok hun, my nausea dissapeared a couple of weeks ago, just so tired still and my boobs hurt like theres no tomorrow! Every now and again i get this sharp pain in my side ifi stand up to quick but i take that as a good thing that baby still there.  Had a private scan 2 weeks ago because of the early bleeds and all was good so just waiting on friday.... will keep you updated! Everyone keeps telling me this is a strong little bean... we will see xx
wow 26 weeks... thats great bet you look fab!! i cant wait to have a bump! :-(
Loulou good luck with your ivf cycle hope all those crazy tablets dont get to you too much!!
Kitefyler all the best with your 2ww... hopefull that this is a postive 1 for you!  
Where are all the other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## surfbabe

Thanks Kristicle for advice on taking clomid morning instead of night. 
i´ve been taking it mornings & not so bad effects as taking it at night like month 1.
no longer bad night sweats & racing min stopping me from sleeping.
chickaboo . know how you feel about the clomid side effects mimicing pregnancy.
last month i even vomited in days prior to AF as felt so sick. & together with tummy cramps was sure it must  be pg but then AF Showed!!  
hoping this month our lucky one. only on CD 4 at the mo.
thinking of you all
xx


----------



## beany34

Hi guys.... guess what happened today? Yep obviously AF showed up!! Day 41!! So only took 1 tablet of the 15 prescribed and cant help but think a scan wouldve shown she was imminent??
Anyway fingers crossed back to normality this month, will do a proper catch up soon off, we are moving house at the weekend so off to take some stuff over tonight just to bring back boxes as we have run out! 
Fingers crossed and fairy dust for everyone
X


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi All

Had my scan this morning and have been told have to follies on the left one at 17mm and one at 20mm they also saw a smaller one on the right but they never measured it, so DH got a phone call warning him to conserve his energy!!!!   bless him think he's going to been warn out by the weekend   am sitting here and feeling twinges on my left side so looks like thngs are happening a few days earlier this month so heres hoping this month will work     

Told them about my HSG issue and they have said that the consultant will probably do the lap and dye and histology (what ever that is) so need to chase his secretary now to find out when that is likely to happen.
  and      to all


----------



## Hails

lisymb - the bump will soon come... before you know it you will be massive   i use to be a size 6 and im wearing a size 12 and i am all baby, no weight on me at all..
i would be short of breath very easily, i cant walk at all, im going to see a physiotherapist next week in the hospital... might be a cyst. will worry when i find out. its all good fun when the movement starts.  mine is so active, never stops kicking and moving about, the low kick are really funny, expect to be running to the loo loads   i had two bleeds during my pregnancy, 15 and 19 weeks.. all was ok   yours is a strong wee bean..  

girls keep us up to date with the clomid cycles, always better talking through it together   xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Surfbabe- glad its working better for you too, I just couldn't handle not sleeping as well as all the rest I'm now CD17 but I've been feeling rubbish for a couple of days now which is annoying because I think I ovulated yesterday and I've been having to dtd while feeling crappy!
Beany - glad Af finally showed now at least you can start over and I think the scan probably would have saved you having to take the pills, I'm really holding out hope for this month because I've only got one more round left before they start doing things like lap and dye and I've struggled with just pills so don't really want to have to go through everything else too! 
Tamaz - glad your scans went well, what day do you have them? I have mine day 12 and the biggest I've had is 15mm and I get nothing at all on my left side which I think is a little weird! 
What I assume was the ov pain from yesterday is gone and my back feels a little better too, a little worried by the lack of ewcm but hopefully we hit the mark, gonna keep it up for a few more days just in case!


----------



## Chickabooo

Morning everyone,

Tazmaz, that's great you have follicles, good luck this cycle.
Beany, I'm glad AF arrived so you can start a new cycle.
Surfbabe, hope your side effects arent too bad.
UFB good luck on Thursday.

I plucked up the courage to do hpt last night (14 days PO). It was BFN   Couldn't stop crying and feel really down today. Doesn't help that DP doesnt seem very sympathetic as he has some work issues going on. Have to pull myself together for next cycle. x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Aww Chickaboo, I'm sorry to hear your bfn is it at all possible that you could have ovulated or implanted late? Its so hard to be knocked down every month and then try and get straight back into it! I hope you don't let it get you down too much but its good to let all the feelings do and release all the tension!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies

Just a gentle reminder to those ladies who have been successful with their treatment that we ask for pregnancy chat to be kept to a minimum on the treatment boards (as it can cause distress to those still trying). 

Please remember we want you to be able to stay in touch / continue chatting - but suggest you use the pregnancy and beyond sections of FF.

Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## Lisymb

Krissi- sorry was not meant to cause offence was just catching up.... We are both still interested in the other girls as we all went through it together just seems very quiet on here at the mo.... Need to recruit some more clomid ladies ) xx
Lots of luck to everyone on their 2ww xx


----------



## Hails

krissi - Never thought would cause offence to the rest of the girls, apologises to everyone if this caused any distress reading my posts, i was also showing support and trying to help you's all. i was once in the same position. anytime i can help girls just private mail me    

lisymb good luck sweetie.. i will post else where   xx

good luck to all in their clomid journey.. hails


----------



## Emmzie1980

Chickaboo sorry to read your post   it's so upsetting getting a BFN and like a kick in the teeth. It's so hard not to think each month that this could be it and guess its good to always have a bit of hope but makes the bad news harder to take.

I'm on the 2ww and feeling depressed already! I just don't want to set myself up for a fall and feel under pressure as first month on clomid, been scanned and an egg was there. DH sperm is fine so really feel like the pressure is on me!  No-one else is putting that pressure on me, it's just the way I feel!

We used Preseed this month so hoping that may help as heard some great feedback on it. I'm also taking the Pregnacare Conception tablets.  Heard good feedback on them too and whilst it's not scientific evidence my personal experience was trying for 3 years and nothing then within 3 months of taking these vitamins I got a BFP.  I know it won't work for everyone and maybe wasn't what helped me but heck I will try anything that's non-invasive, doesn't have any health hazards and is inexpensive  

Hope everyone is getting on ok!

Em xx


----------



## kizzi79

Not to worry ladies, i know you have both been through so much to achieve your pregnancies and would never have intentionally wanted to upset anyone. It can be really positive having those who have been successful still frequent the boards (giving the rest of us hope) - so please don't be strangers, but it can often be hard in real life when even good friends talk about their pregnancy/children and for some the same is true on ff. 
Thanks, krissi  x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Chickaboo - Sorry to read yours was BFN *hugs*.  Mine was too this morning.  I also tested at 28 days and will retest in a week if AF doesn't show up.  Busy day at work for me today so hoping it will take my mind of it x


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi

Mrs Kristicle usually have scans about day 12 or day 13 I have to call the clinic on day 1 of cycle and hope I can get a scan so far have been able to be scanned each month. they then tell me when the best time DH and I should be having some fun!!!  

Unable to get hold of the consultant's sec looks like she is on hols so got to wait till next week to try, fingers crossed it will work this month and won't have to have the lap and dye  

Went back to work yesterday feels really weird not sure about it tbh but just need to get back into some kind of routine.

Chickaboo & ultrafirebug sorry to hear about BFN    it's like being on a never ending rollarcoaster I hope we can all get off it very soon.

   &     to all


----------



## sunhog

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, me and DP have been TTC since 2008 and I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS. DP has antisperm antibodies.

I'm due to start cycle 3 on Clomid in the next couple of days just waiting for AF you show up. I'm having day 21 bloods done each cycle, I've had my results and so far I have been ovulating, I have been having side effects but nothing too major i work flexible hours at work so on the days I'm taking clomid I just work shorter days, the most annoying thing has been acne, I've never suffered with spots but now there popping up in all sorts of weird places! 

I'm convinced Clomid wont work for me and hubby but it worth a go whilst waiting to be referred for IVF.

Good luck to all you ladies  

xxx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi I'm new on here, I'm 24 years old I have got PCOS, I started my first cycle of clomid 50mg on 7th July which was cycle day 2 I took clomid cycle day 2-6 I went for a follicle scan on Monday 16th July which was cycle day 11, they were really pleased of my first response to clomid and said I should ovulate on cycle day 15 which would of been yesterday, but I have been using the clearblue ovulation tests but not had a   or any signs I'm ovulating. I'm going for a blood test on cycle day 22 to see if I did ovulate, has anyone else had problems the first cycle Thanks


----------



## mrs kristicle

Daisy - with PCOS it can be really diffucult to get an accurate read with ptrdiction kits so my best advice would be to look out for the other signs, cervical position, cervical mucus and ovulation pain! They are usually pretty accurate when it comes to giving a date based on the scans thoug, mine has been spot on both times!
Welcome Sunhog, I have the same doubts about clomid but you never know so we have to just try and stay positive!!


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

Emzie, good luck this cycle.
UFB sorry you got a BFN too.
Tazmaz, I hope you are settling back in at work OK.
Sunhog and Daisy, welcome  

Well my AF showed up on time so at least things are still regular. It's funny how the woes of BFN get washed away and a new cycle brings fresh hope. So onto cycle 2 for me


----------



## kiteflyer

Hails, lisymb its great to have your support still and to know things are going well but I think some ladies may have been be put off joining the thread, someone has started a clomid buddies thread which seems very popular but really it is just a duplicate of this one. 

As this is my last cycle I will post my result next week I'm starting to feel like my AF is coming, I have backache   so I'm not too hopeful but its not over yet I know


----------



## Daisy88

Thanks Mrs Kristicle for your advice, I have been trying to spot any signs I have had a few pains in my right ovary today so we will see what happens when I go for my progesterone blood test on Friday, it's so annoying as we really want a baby and we have been trying for 15 months but hopefully clomid will work

Thank you lovely ladies for your warm welcome   x x


----------



## Lisymb

int hat case i wont be posting here again!! Feel a bit miffed that Ex cyclers cant share their views and offer support, afterall we know exactly how it feels but guess thats the way it is.  Good luck to those still on here, and feel free to PM me for any advise xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Hey Ladies...

I also saw the new clomid cycle thread as well, and thought it was a bit weird that a new one has been started.  

Sorry I haven't posted much lately, but I'm not sure where I fit at the moment, as I'm no longer on Tamoxifen, as I'm waiting
for my IVF cycle/Nurses consultation to come through.  

Lisymb and Hails - of course you are both welcome on here.  

Big Hello to everyone else.  I also Wonder how Louplou_22 is getting on?.  

Kiteflyer - I've got my fingers crossed for you Hun    I really hope this last cycle works for you.  

Lou.x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I would be quite upset if i didnt hear how the ladies who have got pregnant are doing, Hails and Lysmb stay pretty please xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

I am due to go out today and I really fancy a nice glass of wine with lunch, I am pretty susre we missed the boat this month as I was in a lot of paon and DH was really tired but even if there is a slim chance that we did hit the mark I don't want to bugger it all up by drinking! I've not felt anything for a couple of days now but my hot flushes are driving me crazy, it feels relentless. Trying to stay positive though, I've got one more round if this doesn't work before they have to start doing things like lap and dye! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Joy123

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this post. 
All your advice and chatter makes me feel more normal to think you are all going through the same thing. 

I've just taken my 1st lot of clomid this morning. (CD2)  I feel like I'm looking for signs already, it's all I've thought about since our appt with the specialist! 

I haven't got the option of blood tests or scans to see if I have any eggs or if I'm going to ovulate so was wondering what other signs to look out for this month so we can start 'baby making'!! 

Good luck to all x x x x x


----------



## Daisy88

Hi all

I have started to use a different brand of ovulation tests this morning and I have a dark line and the other line is lighter but I have used these in the past and the lighter line was not as dark as it was today, I never got a positive result from clearblue kits.

Also I was told I would ovulate Friday just gone but don't think I did, has anyone had ovulation later than what they were told?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, just a quick check in to say my period arrived today so round 2 of clomid tomorrow x


----------



## kiteflyer

Lisymb no one has said you can not post here. Krissi just said to keep pregnancy talk to the minimum and I was saying why we may not have had any new ladies joining us, I could be wrong but  it seemed very odd an identical thread has been started.

Hello to Loulou and Flossey


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi everyone 
having been on FF a long time both ttc & pregnant it is very difficult to post, on your "normal" threads once a bfp has been achieved  as it feels different, and you only seem to find things to say about yourself that are pregnancy related!
a way around this is do as I did, post here offering support answering questions and just be yourselves, and when you add the _as for me bit_, say your fine or not, maybe a sentence about how many weeks you are or an upcoming scan date and then leave a link to your long detailed post on the pregnancy section,
those who are strong enough will read it and continue to support and share your joy and others who may be new, hormonal or upset after a bfn will be able to skip past until they are feeling stronger. 
We are not asking anyone to leave or stop posting but to find a new way. 
FF feels very different once you get a bfp, but FF is still here for you too, I promise x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi ya kiteflyer, how are you?

I feel old it's my birthday,28 hahahahah


----------



## kiteflyer

Happy birthday flossey   hope you have a great day! I remember thinking 28 was old I use to say I was still 27! But I'd do anything to turn the clock back now and started ttc at your age


----------



## MrsFlossey25

kiteflyer, your as old as you feel lol

xx


----------



## Louplou_22

Hi all

Just a quickie from me to catch up...

Kiteflyer - will be keeping everything crossed for you that this cycle has worked hon x

Happy birthday flossey! x

Loulou - thanks for asking after me hon. Glad to hear you are moving towards treatment now - how long will you have to wait for your appointment? Hope its not too long. xx

Hails and Lisy - glad you are both well ladies xxxx

AFM - I am now 8+3 and all is going well. Clomid ladies - do keep trying even after you finish the clomid - I fell the first month off the crazy pills so stay positive.

Sending love and hugs to all,

much love

Lou x


----------



## kiteflyer

Flossey I don't feel that old and apparently I don't look it but I have a feeling my body inside is old and useless! Hey ho  

Louplou glad things a re  going well and thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## sunhog

My AF came today so I'm on the crazy pills from tomorrow one day behind you Ultrafirebug,  x


----------



## Lisymb

Happy birthday flossey xx
Louplou, glad your keeping ok x


----------



## Hails

Sorry ain't been on in a while.... Dear me girls what is going on   me and lisymb weren't meaning to hurt anyone or cause such a fuss.. I feel a bit disappointment by this all, I am no different from any1 of the girls on this thread, I have felt everything you's are feeling now... There is light at the end of the tunnel and I thought that my journey would help you's all.. 

We offered support and advice, yes we have been through the same as everyone else and I always adored to read how the pregnant girls were doing, It gave me hope and strength. For those who has moved to a new thread then I hope they get good advice and strength from the members posting.. 

Flossey happy birthday  

Love to you all take care xx 

I will pop in now and again to read your posts... I hope you's all get bfps soon stay super strong.


----------



## sunhog

Hi,

I too like to hear how the pregnant ladies are getting on, I don't think anyone has moved because of it, i think people moved because there was nothing going on on this tread it was quiet for a while, other threads are more just more active at the moment, it was a relief just to see someone posting on her to be honest. 

Good luck in your pregnancies ladies. 

xxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey reso, 

That's good that they phoned on the same day !! That's a pain in the bum, fingers crossed you will ovulate late !! I do think some doctors and nurses can be quiet horrible about it all. I think maybe after the 3rd round speak to her or your doctor and see if they can up the dosage, sounds like it you need an higher dosage. 

I know what you mean with losing hope with it, I have not been getting bloods or anything on round 2 and 3 so no idea how I'm doing. But not felt anything like the 1st round.  I think if after the 3rd round kick off and see if they can higher the dosage. 

Don't be daft !! We get that when are we having kids as all our sisters have had babies in the last year (2 didn't want anymore) and now 2 of my neighbours are pregnant and the other one is trying for an other. 

Pumpkin hope all is good with you x


Let's try and keep our chins up and enjoy the lovely weather 

Lauren xx


----------



## Hails

hi sunhog

thanks for that lovely message...   totally agree with your comment.. xx
glad to see every1 talking about there cycles, good luck to all on the 2 weeks wait... i drunk pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts and almond nuts on my 2ww... worth a try..


----------



## Lisymb

The hot water bottle trick is worth a try too apparently warm wombs are happy wombs x


----------



## Hails

yeah agree lisymb... my acupuncturist put me on herbal tablets to heat my womb and make it like a little home for sperm.. it worked and it implanted. xx
they believe girls with infertility has cold wombs that why we find it hard to get pregnant..


----------



## sunhog

Your welcome my lovely,

I tried pineapple juice last cycle but couldn't find bazil nuts anywhere where did you get yours from?

Started my next lot of tablets today, hope I don't get any side effects this time  

Brazil nut hunting tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Sunhog I get mine from sainsburys but there is always good old Holland and Barrett but they are more expensive. It's just as well I like them I've been eating them well over a year and it's made no difference maybe when the weather cools down I'll try some gentle heat what part of your cycle do you do it? 

Sorry no personals on my phone and it's a bit rubbish for replying!


----------



## Lisymb

Only post ovulation Hun x


----------



## Rosey78

Hi all
Dont post as not on clomid anymore but sometimes read. Whatever you do, do not heat your tummy post lh surge/ovulation. Follicular phase great, can help follicle growth but post ovulation  can damage implanting embroys. Just keep youself tucked in to keep tummy warm but def no direct heat on tummy. Golden rule of ivf and its same when ttc naturally. Accupuncturists will also tell you the same-they believe in keeping the womb warm but not by applying direct heat.
Good luck xx


----------



## Lisymb

Rosey- I've been told complete opposite and was successful with 2 out of 3 cycles despite miscarriage with first. Was told hot water bottle etc on tum is good post ov as creates happy healthy womb ready for implantation to occur. Weird all the different advice we hear hey! X


----------



## reso

Hi Lauren oh no, that's a lot to take at once, you doing ok? 

Lovely weather, sun?  What is this?? I think it has rained solidly up here for weeks now, my H is in London and is sending me photos of how lovely it is, really not helpful! 

I think I am going to do as you suggest and push for a higher dose.  I wonder if you can become tolerant to it because I reacted so well the first round and now nothing.  So I will go prepared to push for this next time. 

Did they monitor you on your first round and then nothing?  Is there anything you can do to push for a blood test at least? 

But, my chin is up, I refuse to buy a test because I know it will invoke my period and I am not going to spend the money.  I hope it turns up soon though. 

Thinking of you all


----------



## Hails

hi rosey

i got mine from tesco  

Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation.  Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

here's info i found helpful xx

my Chinese herb was naun gong yun zi wan 30 tabs a day this heated my womb  xx


----------



## Rosey78

I would def google it for your own piece of mind ladies-if you read Agates info I think it says somewhere on there about not placing direct heat onto tummy. You dont want womb too hot
Take care


----------



## Rosey78

*Found it, it wasnt Agates file but on another thread on here:*

WOMB WARMING:
OK, this is something I did leading up to Egg Collection day (ovulation, if you are trying naturally). I personally DO NOT recommend doing ANY form of belly, stomach, womb-warming AFTER EMBRYO TRANSFER. There is GOOD evidence to suggest that embryos die off after having heat applied. Embryos are heat sensitive - anything warmer than body temperature is a danger to them. The point of womb-warming is to get the blood flowing to the ovaries and uterus and to get everything 'on the move' - there is NO need to do it after the embryos have been put back in. By all means, keep your belly covered up with your clothing as you would normally and in your bed with your duvet, but PLEASE do not apply any heat to your belly WHATSOEVER after ET. Just my personal opinion, but I have posted about this subject before with some excellent clinical links that show good research that proves this. This is also one of the reasons your clinic will ask you not to take hot baths AFTER your ET.

The temperature inside the human body is around 98.5°F/37°C - about the same as a tropical jungle! Embryos are heat sensitive and perish easily with the addition of heat - scientific fact. The reason you warm your womb up to Embryo Transfer is to get the blood flow going prior to the embryos been placed inside. After this, the human body is keeping them warm enough. Obviously, you wont be walking around in cropped tops in this weather, but it is advisable to keep your belly covered up! Apart from this, no additional 'heat' is required. For example: this is the reason they tell you to avoid hot baths and steam rooms. This is related to the reason why water birthing pools are heated to 37.5 degrees for when the baby is about to come out - so that the baby is not distressed. Don't mess with body temperature!

The human oocyte is temperature-sensitive and is therefore kept in a humidified incubator until transfer.

During all handling of oocytes and embryos they must be protected from extrinsic sources of physical and chemical stress. Such factors can be grouped into three major areas: (1) temperature changes; (2) culture medium osmolarity and pH; and (3) air quality, although they do interact in various ways. The simplest way to consider these factors is that any compensation that an oocyte or embryo has to make comes at an energy cost, and hence must be considered as "stress" since the cells' physiological energy budget is dedicated to its normal development.

As for temperature - The oocyte (embryos to us ladies!!) in particular is extremely sensitive to alterations in temperature. Cooling causes the spindle to depolymerize, risking aneuploidy of the resulting embryo if not all chromosomes reattach to the spindle when it repolymerizes as the oocyte warms back up to 37°C. In addition, temperature shifts can affect trans- membrane transport and many intracellular metabolic processes. For example: information derived from the early days of bovine embryo transfer states that more frequent shifts in holding temperature, and the greater the magnitude of those changes, the worse the embryo quality (measured in terms of pregnancies achieved). Consequently, human oocytes and embryos must be held as closely as possible at a stable 37°C.

There's evidence that a rise in your core body temperature could be detrimental to your developing fetus, particularly in the first three months when the baby's neural tube is developing: some studies have linked a rise in core body temperature to neural tube defects in babies such as Spin-Bifida.

I was strictly told to avoid any form of additional heat - and I'm preggers, so I'm not arguing with their medical advice!! I was using a hot water bottle to warm the injection sites on my butt on thighs prior to injecting and this helps to circulate the blood in order for the oil to be more easily absorbed. I mentioned this to my nurse on one of my visits and she said, as long as you're not putting that hot water bottle anywhere near your tummy you'll be fine! I told her not to worry, I wont! I was frightened to death of any additional heat getting to my tummy!


----------



## sunhog

Thanks for the feedback ladies, think I'll get myself some Brazil nuts, Almonds and pineapple juice, I'll not heat my tum after ov and serve the hot baths.

Thanks ladies much appreciated  

xxx


----------



## Emmzie1980

Sorry to hear AF arrived  .  Fingers crossed for you both this month  

Daisy88-sorry can't answer your question.  I always ovulate at roughly same days and had scan on day 10, doc said I'd ovulate over the next two days and I got positive on ovulation stick 2 days later.  Have to say that it's the strongest two lines I've had.  Sure it must be to do with clomid.  I think sometimes the sticks can be a bit confusing! The new ones that show a happy or sad face look great and save confusion however they are expensive  

My AF is due next Tuesday and my body seems to be enjoying playing tricks on me!  Feel sick, tired, headaches, sore breasts and brain a bit foggy lol!  Have heard that lots of women experience pregnancy symptoms when taking clomid.  Hoping next month symptoms will have settled as its such an emotional roller coaster!

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thanks for all the birthday messages, had a great day.

so looks like i might have to go back on Clomid, not sure i want to with the wedding in 12 weeks, it turns me into a nightmare and i dont need that on top of a custody battle with my step children and a wedding to plan 

I have had 2 natural Af's since my op in may but the 3rd cycle is mental, i started having brown discharge/tiny bit of blood the day i ovulated and hasnt stopped since, ive had a few days of heavy bleed since sat. Have a scan on Wed to check my lining. arghh when does all this crap stop!

anyway sorry for TMI lol

Hails and Lysmb how are you both doing?

xxxx


----------



## Hails

Hi flossey 

The stress of a wedding and clomid   I hope you will manage doll  
It's good that you have had natural AFs. Your definitely ovulating  
You trying naturally now? Xx

I'm keepin good  27 wks.. Never imagined I get this far... You be getting married around my EDD...


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey Emmzie I had the horrible pregnany symptoms last cycle I really thought that wed done the trick but it wasn't to be. This month I am in denial of any symptoms because I drove mysaelf crazy, anything I am feeling I am putting down to other things because I don't want to set myself up for too high a fall!! Currently on my 2ww on cycle day 24 which should be 8dpo but it was kind of hard to pinpoint this month so might only be 6dpo? Totally confused lol 
Good luck to all those starting new cycles!!


----------



## Lisymb

Flossey 
Cant believe your wedding is only 12 weeks away, i remember when you started talking about it all! Hope youve got everything sorted for it now!
My natural cycle was always very much like that, with the brown discharge early on.  I would check that you are defo ovulating on your natural cycles because although i bled i never actually ovulated. Was called anovulation and you bleed because of too much estrogen or something and hence is old blood and often hevay and painful! 
Maybe you should try some acupunture for a while on the build up to your wedding, both me and hails had it and i swear it helped me, it shortenned my 10 day bleed to 5-6 and made it a lot lighter and less painful too xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi I am on my second cycle of clomid currently at cd26 I am on 100mg as 50mg didn't work. I have been driving myself mad testing but it's probably too early & I am still waiting to hear if I have ovulated, I have got thrush at the moment but as I am insulin resistant & on metaformin I am hoping it is a sing of pregnancy as someone I know had it in the first trimester with insulin resistance.

I hope that everyone gets their BFP soon x


----------



## Dudders

Welcome to the new ladies 

Hope everyone is well - on to round 3 as of tomorrow - fingers crossed the metformin makes a difference! Will catch up properly in a day or two xxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey reso

Ye I'm doing ok, had a bad day on Sunday one of my neighbours had a BBQ so everyone was there, had a few glasses so once I got home felt a bit crap, slept well and back to normal now  

Bless I know that feeling when lived in Scotland, everyone had the nice weather, where about are you ? Not nice when that happens, (husband sending sunny pics) hopefully your hubby isn't in London for too long. 

Hopefully they will put you higher and see how it goes, as it might well be that you have got tolerant think I have seen a few people on here said that they have become tolerant to it. 

Yes got scanned every week and had bloods, I phoned on the second round to see if I've to get bloods, they did say that weren't going to scan just gave me the timing from d10-d18. But never said about bloods, when phone you can never get through !!! Left message and never got back to me so didn't bother trying to phone, got an appointment with the specialist in 3 weeks so will see what he says. 

I know what you mean, I give up now and just wait till my period comes. 

Lauren xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Ladies CD2 for me so no joy on clomid. My DP is glad the clomid is over as he said I was different, I didn't think so   My next appointment is not till September so guess we need a good talk about what we want to do as we have to pay  

Hails I think I will try that herbal tablet, where did you get yours from? I'm at the point I will try anything  

Good luck to all those still on clomid and I hope all the pregnant ladies have smooth and healthy pregnancies


----------



## beany34

Hello ladies old & new! What a week, I'm exhausted! I'll catch up over the weekend i just wanted to say hello so you don't think I've disappeared fron the thread... the house move went well enough but we didn't sit down until nearly 9 on sunday with our much deserved takeaway! The boxes are slowly getting unpacked but with parents visiting for a few nights from monday its been frantic unpacking! Of course being incredibly tired & stressed with moving has left us not exactly in the mood for the BMS we should be having!! I'm on cycle day 10 today so got this weekend to get the deed done at least. Good news is that that having no clomid side effects this month!!! Could mean its not working but just happy to feel human after last months trauma. 
I've got lots of comments on posts so I'll get personals dine this weekend when I can get on the computer... have a great Friday everyone- Friday at last!!
X


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hails,

thanks babe, i wont take clomid unless i have too, atm i dont. i have ovulated on both cycles but this one i  didnt have the day 21 blood test as i had too much going on to get myself to the clinic ( i have custody of my step children atm)
glad your ok babe, often think about you.We are trying naturally atm but not trying trying if that makes sense, i am not testing, charting or anything i just havent the energy with everthing else going on.

I know Lisymb, it's flying by, yeah everything is going well thanks, invites are a bit late in going out but ive had too much else to worry about. I had a scan and it showed i had a 15mm follicle and that infact the scan was done a little early, so im def ovulating ok. Tbh im not really focusing on it to much as right now we have enough to keep us busy lol

My op was succesfull in making me ovulate and giving me periods after not having any for 9 years so its a good sign, and the good is yet to come so just have to stay hopefull, but for now im not worried too much. the wedding and custody battle is taking up plenty of my time

Lol xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi Beany I am moving house too, staying withmy grandparents who brought me up so no bms for us until we get to the new house, I'm currently on cd27 & seeing my consultant tomorrow, we are hoping to be in by the time it comes around again but we are waiting on the builders, hope your move goes well x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi girls,

May I join you?  I am on my second month of clomid and waiting to see if I get my period today or tomorrow - all fingers crossed with a big expectation managment!  I am being scanned and last month it showed 3 follicles so there was the worry/joy of triplets but sadly nothing happened. This month I am overstimulated and had 7 follicles(!), as I have just turned forty, I understand that only 20% of my eggs would likely to be healthy, (1:5) so we decided to go for it anyway and I am now in the last 2 days of seeing if it has worked.  I too have what they are calling unexplained fertility as they cant pick up anything except slightly low progesterone, until this month when it rose to 94 - due to the 7 follicles no doubt).  

Strangely this month I had strong period pain 8 days after ovulation lasting for three days, then totally went, which I thought might be implantation pains, but my very (ouch) tender boobs are now normal and have no tenderness (clomid side effect) so I am trying not to get hopes up (impossible!).   Wow it's a rollercoaster.  Is this familiar to anyone else?

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed all the excited olympic spirit gets these babies in gear too!  Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Hails

Hi magicalbabydust  
Join in surly   we are here to help as best we can.

Clomid is working for you as your producing eggS, that's great.. Yeah there is a risk with the multiple births. It's scary to think- oh god triplets ( my fiancé sister has triplets) wee angels... 

I had pain when I ovulated it's so hard to tell the difference when your on clomid with the ovaries being stimulated. If you try temping, that will tell you when your ovulating and when your period is due. Fertility friend.com has a free online chart that will explain everything. 

Side effects vary from person to person, I had nervous tension, sore breast, mood swings, ovary pain, headaches, tearfulness, tiredness and sometimes no appetite. You might be so different.
Look into pre seed as well oh and acupuncture  xx good luck sweetie


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi ladies - May I join you..? i would love a clomid buddy or two... I start my third and final round of clomid in 2 days, (period today - sigh,) f no joy, then it is IVF for me in August...

On your question of ovulation pee sticks (am new to this and don't understand the abbreviations yet!), I was scanned and did the pee stick clear blue ovulation tests and surprisingly found that they were very accurate (despite doc had saying not to rely on them as they are a day late). 

Yes - I had all those exciting pregnancy symptoms that Clomid teases us with too. V sore boobs for a week etc, next month will be true expectation management!

Both times the clomid has worked (first time 3 follicles and this time 7 follicles) so they are calling it unexplained fertility as they can't find anything wrong other than being 40 years old. Fingers crossed for this time  have a good weekend all x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ps yes - The scans showed that I ovulated slightly later (I have a 25 day cycle and usually ov on day 11 but on the clomid with scan it was day 13). Hope that helps


----------



## beany34

I give in, there's no way I'm going to catch up with everyone but I'll manage a few...

Hello Magicalbabydust and welcome - 7 follies!!! I can't believe they are letting you stay on clomid at your current dose, sounds dangerous!
I had scans on my first cycle and had one folly so not overly convinced it was there due to clomid since I'd had a scan the month before with initial checkout when I'd got the clomid prescription which happened to be on day 14 and there was one folly there too! I'm only thinking clomid makes me ovulate earlier, rather than it making me ovulate and am actually worried that I'll be going down the IVF route without actually finding out why I don't conceive naturally, my doctor sucks  

Fingers crossed your house move coincides with BMS Charlotte!

Dudders - what does metaformin do?

Mrs K you must be close to testing day now? Feeling positive? When  do you start the new job?? That's a good distraction!

Good luck this month for the rest of you ladies - I'm on day 13 but with all the stress of moving house not feeling that cycle 5 is going to be my lucky month.... but we'll see!

xx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi everyone!!!

I went for my progesterone blood test on Friday which was day 22, I will get my results on Tuesday so me and my partner are keeping everything crossed that ovulation did occur this cycle

It's only my first cycle on clomid so we are not expecting much to happen but as long as ovulation has happened its a step in the right direction  

I used opk's but they all came back negative but apparently having PCOS can effect the results 

Good luck everyone!!!!!

 xxxxxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Hi, can I join? I'm new to fertility treatment, new to the forum and at the tail end of my first cycle of Clomid. I'm 40 years old and have been told that my tubes are partially scarred shut. Been put on a six month Clomid course to see if we can conceive on that; then it will be IVF if not.

On day 31 of my cycle now, normally start bleeding on day 28, no sign of cycle starting, so took a (idiotically optimistic) test, negative. 

So, err, here goes waiting and wondering.

No side effects off Clomid so far other than pain mid cycle (which may have been ovulating pain?) and some mild hot flushes.


----------



## Joy123

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in. 

Currently on on clomid (1st round) and CD9. Have not had any side effects other than bloating and wanting to eat everything! 
I was excited at 1st but I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate so I'm watching out for every twinge in my body of a sign! 
I haven't got an option of blood tests or scans so just have to guess and have lots of BMS!! 
Does anyone know of a thread with some success stories? I feel like I need to read some positive posts to pick my mood up!! 
Good luck to all x x


----------



## surfbabe

HI all !
im on CD 17 at the mo. 2nd cycle of clomid.
& have had bad headaches, (like migrane all last night) & also feeling sick & tummy pains.
Has anyone else had this around ovulation? im guessing its associated to ovulation?
only managed to BD on CD 15 as DH away working all weekend!!! so not getting much hope up if only managed to BD once this cycle.
thinking of you all. wishing you baby luck
xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Blaah, period started last night (and woke up at 4am with a migraine; this is probably not a Clomid thing, though, as I have been getting hormonally triggered migraines since I was 1. 

So first pill of the next course taken today (seems to cause mild indigestion and IBS-like symptoms, but nothing serious at all so far).

I am impatient by nature and the counting and waiting and wondering is DOING MY HEAD IN.


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're both doing ok on your third round, I'm on third cycle now too!!  

Lauren -  How are you doing?  Agree it's a pain not getting any monitoring after the first go, feel totally in the dark at the moment.  I wasn't aware you can become tolerant to the Clomid, that's not good!

Reso - any news?  Know what you mean about getting the feeling Clomid won't work, I am thinking the same thing but try to be positive.

I started acupuncture on Saturday so I'll update if I notice any improvements from it.  The chinese man said I had 'damp' in the body (lol god knows!) and also suspects my problems may not be with ovulation but with a thin lining instead as my AF always so light and short.  Now that might explain a few things!  Makes sense to me but never mentioned by my specialist so I'm thinking I'll ask when I go back although found out this morning the clinic is running about a month behind so I won't get to see him in a couple of weeks time as planned, grrrr.  He is trying to increase the blood flow to my womb with the acupuncture so we'll see.  I've also been out this morning and filled my shopping basket up with pineapple juice and brazil nuts - they must've thought I was mad!!!  

Good luck for this month!  
xx


----------



## reso

Hi Lauren, I'm in the Glasgow area so even more rain than the rest of Scotland!  He was only away overnight so only 24 hours of lovely sunny photos, git. lol.  I didn't know that you could get tolerant so thanks for pointing that out.  I will chase up on that. 

Pumpkin, how are you?  I was really impressed with the man who did my acupuncture.  He knew everything about me just by taking my pulse and looking at my tongue.  I really must go back for some more to coincide with my next cycle but I have been so caught up in moving and work that that has just slipped down my list of priorities.  I think some consultants are more receptive to chinese medicine than others so I hope yours is nice about it. 

As for me, still no sign of AF here.  Lying in bed last night wanting to be sick thinking could this be morning sickness, lol.  I know that I am not pregnant though as I don't feel any different, I have my rational head on and after symptom spotting all last week I am now of the opinion that it's my body just being difficult so I am not testing.  I know I'm not, I can't take the hit of seeing a negative test as well.  Aagh, so frustrating, I wish it would just turn up so I can start my 3rd round and push for more monitoring and scans.  This is driving me potty, plus I am not sure how much DH can take, this has been a very long cycle!


----------



## Mrs86

Morning Ladies

I am really sorry I have been awol for the past month as I was completely down in the dumps about having to take another 3 month of clomid and the thought of me not getting pregnant and needing IVF. I have been reading but not posting. Hails and Lisymb, glad to see you are still around, it is great to hear clomid success stories are doing. 
Flossey - glad the op has worked in making you ovulate naturally, thats great news. Your a stronger woman than me going through all this as well as custody battle!! 
Louplou - hope you and that little bean are doing well. 
Kitefyler - sorry the clomid didnt work for you, don't give up hope though! Hope your wait isn't too long to your next appt!! 
Hello to all other ladies
Well afm.... Saw cons about 6 week ago, gave me another 3 month of clomid and said to get scanned every month. Spoke to a friend who had had good results from acupuncture so thought I would give it a go. Had my follicle tracking scan on cd 13 - 2 follicles - 1 15mm & another 12mm but my womb lining was only 5mm which is rubbish as it needs to be over 8mm. Tracked my temperatures on fertilityfriend and that showed that I ovulated on cd19. Well Af was due last friday but didn't turn up, I started having some brown spotting on saturday so thought AF was on her way, by Sunday the spotting hadn't turned into AF and was still brown so didn't know whether to start clomid or not. Hubby told me to do a test Sunday afternoon to make sure before I started taking the clomid and I am so glad I did as I got a   I am absoluetly in shock and don't quite believe it. Did another test yesterday and still positive but was still spotting. went to acupuncture yesterday and she has helped to stop the spotting which has now stopped!! I still cant believe it though and it is very early days that I don't want to get excited!! But I am soooooo excited!! 
Don't give up hope girls as I nearly did as it will catch you out when you least expect it!!
xx


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

hello to all the new ladies  
Beany I hope you are enjoying your new home and feel settled in.
Daisy I hope your Day21 P level was good today.

I haven't checked in for a while as I was trying to not think about baby making after the dissapointment of last month. Currently CD12, OPK positive today. So nearly at the dreaded 2WW   Don't want to get my hopes up too much this month. Just wondering if I should have put my dose up to 100mg as although I ovulated last month on 50mg (Day21P 7 I got BFN. Does more follicles = better chance of success?? I know at higher doses you can get a thinner endometrial lining. I stuck to 50mg again, but maybe I should go 100mg next month?? I don't seem to get any side effects. It's so hard to get any decent advice or follow up.

Good luck everyone this cycle.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome, it is such a relief to chat to others in the same place and here is hoping we all get to the next step too  

Beany - good luck with your moving house, most girls I know have got pregnant while doing so - so here is hoping for you too.  (I am in a similair place with 'unexplained' and looking towards IVF after this round of clomid and had a great chat with a friend who said that IVF is not nearly as bad as it sounds and she now has a little girl, so I am feeling much more relaxed about it. 

Superfeagilistic - so sorry to hear your news after being a few days late - what a roller coaster for you. It was doing my head in too and now as soon as I start thinking about it, I remind myself constantly that all I need to do is relax about it all (so hard) but it does help.

Joy - I googled positive results on clomid and there is a string of them on mumsnet. Also - my sister got pregnant with her first child on clomid (month 4) then she went on to have 2 more children easily. 

Chickaboo - I think it depends on how stimulated you are. I was on 50mg clomid but with 7 follicles (and no joy in getting pregnant) I asked them if I should come down to 25mg which they agreed for this month. Even if some of the follicles had taken, they worry about multiple pregnancies as they are harder to carry through than single. (Although I would have been happy with a school of them!).  

Is anyone doing acupuncture at the same time? If so - would you recommend it?

Here is hoping that this is our month!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ps - can someone explain all the abbreviations? Thanks x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Supercalifrigistic - one small thing - were you advised to take clomid on day one? I was told day 3 and know it worked if that is any help...


----------



## Daisy88

Hi everyone!!

Just to let you all know I'm still waiting to get my progesterone blood test results, my nurse who normally deals with everything is away on holiday until Monday. I have spoken to someone else at the hospital and I was not happy with their response when I called, they said they don't normally give blood test results out and asked me if I have got any follow up appointments

I explained the nurse told me to phone to get my results today, they said they would call me back but still waiting so I feel very down and in the dark about everything  

Has anyone else had problems getting their results?

Good luck everyone!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi everyone 

I have called the hospital again and my result of progesterone is 21 the lady that I spoke to was much better and said she will speak to my doctor tomorrow and call me back

She said that 25 or over would mean that ovulation did occur and 13 to 24 means ovulation was very possible, so we are keeping everything crossed but we will know more tomorrow as the lady I spoke to doesn't normally deal with results

Has anyone else had levels of 21 and does anyone know what level they should be to ovulate

Also I think I may of ovulated slightly later than what they told me so I'm hoping this may have an affect on my levels

 xxx


----------



## sunhog

Oh my god Mrs86 massive congratulations to you and hubby  Yay!

xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

I hope by now you have your results - if not I'd advise to just keep phoning until you get them - and explain you are anxious to know if all is fine. (I used to work in hospitals and know sometimes you need to push to get results - literally!). I had low (and level last month) progesterone levels and they always gave me the results over the phone. Good luck - keep us posted on how you get on, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Just seen your last post (apologies - new laptop!). Glad you got your results.

Does anyone know why Scotland don't advise supplementary progesterone with clomid? I've seen other girls/forums using it in non-IVF treatment but none here...


----------



## Lisymb

Mrs86 - Great news hun congrats.  So long as the bleeding is brown its nothing to worry about.  I had yet another hospital visit last week with more bleeding and because it was brown they arent concerned at all, its just all the excess old lining coming away to make room for bean, in 14+ weeks now and have bleed around 3 times!. Acupunture is definitely a key player in the fertility battle i would encourage anyone who can afford it to give it a go!! it worked for me and hails, and Mrs86 now too!!

Magicalbabydust - welcome hun xx

Hope the rest of you are ok xx


----------



## Hails

MRS 86 - A massive congratulations... extremely happy for you, the clomid journey is a hard road.. well done to you and your hubby   

girls acupuncture is a great add on treatment that may help your infertility, please try it if you haven't already... keep strong girls and keep up the fight.. we will never give up hope for you's all..   
lisymb- hiya   hope your well
flossey- great that the op worked, its catching the little one now   keep up the bms   i took a massive step back from the charting and recording and i ended up pregnant that month... bms wasn't even planned, funny how things just work out... x
kiteflyer- i got my tablets from my acupuncturist, i notice my feet were warm and my hands, so my womb must have been heating up. they were called naun gong yun zi wan 30 tabs a day.. my period came and i ovulated a week early. amazing   please do try them..  

hi to everyone out there who is trying super hard from there little miracles, don't give up hope and stay strong   cry when you feel like it and laugh as much as you can.


----------



## Mrs86

Thanks Ladies, I still can't quite belive it!! I took a picture of the tests on my phone and I keep having to look at it to convince myself that this is actually happening. I have an appt with the midwife next wednesday. Where I live you don't need to book in with GP just get booked straight in with the midwife!! I feel like I am wishing my life away now though, I just want to get to the 17th august so I can have my first scan at 7 wks!! 
Hope everyone else is ok.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louplou_22

Just popping on quickly to say a MASSIVE congratulations to Mrs86 on your BFP!! Fantastic news. As Lisy has said, brown blood is usually nothing to worry about... I have had a couple of bleeds which are scary but bub seems to be ok and I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! So so pleased for you hon, take care of yourself, much love lou xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Congrats Mrs86m, really sooooo happy for you! xxxxxxxx


Has anyone ever bled for 2 weeks, i am soo worried and need some advise! TMI coming but the day i was due to ovulate 12th July i started having brown discharge with tiny bits of fresh blood but not much, that continued until the 21st July where i had my af, which was way to early but i've been bleeding ever since, it's heavy and painful. my clinic wanted to scan me but said i was too heavy to be scanned so said my GP needs to refer me to Gyni, Has anyone had this? im worried something serious could be wrong?

xxx


----------



## reso

Em, I seem to have got a positive test....

I wasn't going to test because I don't feel at all pregnant but my H asked me to because he is getting fed up with me and I think I thought well at least if I test I can push the clinic to do something to bring on my period and then start round 3. 

So yesterday morning I peed on a stick and before I had taken it out of the stream (sorry!) it had come up positive but I thought it was just one of those things that happens and then it will fade so left it and went to make a cup of tea.  Came back to finish getting ready for work and it was still there. 

Don't know what to think, I am so so scared that this isn't going to last or that it is a chemical of something to make it not real.  I have to phone the clinic don't I.  I also have cramping which I am scared is my period starting so that things are going to finish before they even begin.  If anyone is around for hand holding that would be much appreciated.  

I keep talking to it telling it to stay put!

So scared.


----------



## pumpkin34

Woo-hoooo!!!  Wow such exciting news for you Reso but can imagine what a shock it must be and of course, after all the waiting and trying and stress of taking Clomid it's natural for anyone to be scared but especially us ladies for whom it's been so difficult.  I'm sure it's for real as tests are rarely wrong - you just need to convince yourself!  Easier said than done I know but try to rational and remember you've done/are doing everything you can so there's no reason at all why this shouldn't work out well for you.  Cramps are normal at this stage, my best friend had alot of them early on and was worried and now has a perfectly healthy baby boy so it doesn't mean it's AF coming.  Ah congratulations hun and keep us updated.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## reso

Thank you pumpkin, I hope you don't mind me posting but through the whole process this chat has been great and helped keep me sane.  I really don't know how things are going to pan out and I am just taking it one day at a time at the moment.

I did say to H last night that it must be different to get that result and then start thinking about the end result whereas because of what we have been through to get to this stage and the time it has taken I just want it to stay put and grow and get through a day at a time at the moment.  He did say that I can't keep thinking of all the what if's because I won't be healthy and I know that but still...

thank you,

Becs xx


----------



## moo84

Hi Ladies, please can I join you??
I am currently taking Provera to bring on AF, then should be starting my first Clomid cycle next week. It would be great to be able to chat with people in a similar boat...

Wishing you all the best with your cycles xx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi Moo84 and welcome!!

Good luck with clomid!!

Does anyone know if a progesterone level of 21 is a good sign ovulation occurred As i am waiting to speak to my nurse but she is on holiday until Monday 

 xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey Ladies! Been absolutely snowed under and my phone has been dodgy so not all my replies being posted so i will try and catch up now! Just got a new phone so we should be good now!!

Moo! so you found us then! how are you getting on? excited about starting clomid?
Daisy, not syre about the results but i think thats good, they never give me day21 bloods, fingers crossed it all works out!
Magicalbabydust, i think thereis a list of abbreviations in the welcome section, it was a while ago but i think thats where i got them all!
Beany, i did try replying to one of your last posts but it never showed on the site! (sttopid technology!) but i dont start my new job til september so no distraction for me im afraid!

AFM - AF was due yesterday and still no signs, im sure shes on her way though i keep getting the odd cramp, my boobs have felt quite heavy and sore when i go up and down the stairs at work lol just eager to start round 3!


----------



## Daisy88

Hey Mrs Kristicle

We really do hope level 21 is good enough!! Hopefully your AF won't arrive and you can test   

How many days after missing AF would you recommend to test? My AF is due tomorrow 

 xxx


----------



## beany34

Hi guys, im on planet p**d off today, stresd from moving parents visiting and workload has left me stressed and snappy! I'm off camping with some friends from uni tomorrow night... they each have 2 kids so anxious as well as excited to see them, not sure I'll cope too well with the obvious "do you think youll have kids question pops up...

Daisy, the day 21 result is hard to judge if its not sky high, if you'd had 2 they could tell if it was rising which is how they decided I ovulated, no idea of number! Sounds like your doc needs a kick up the ar*e! AF due tomorrow, wait till you are sure you are late b4 you test!!

I'm temp charting this month, rose yesterday morning but due to parents here our last BD was on sunday, annoyed we couldn't have had a go tues night for perfect timing! I used the conceice plus on sunday tho so hoping that helped!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, fingers crossed for a bfp from someone this month  

X


----------



## Daisy88

Do you think Sunday is a good time to test if AF doesn't arrive I was going to test Saturday morning but that might be too early  

Hope you have settled in your house Beany  

Xxxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Ok, this second round is giving me worse side effects (though luckily "only" stomach cramps)... I have IBS and the Clomid seems to set it off badly now. So Clomid with a Colofac chaser for me, which eases the cramping (recommend this for anyone in a similar situation).


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thought i would update everyone as hard as this may be and im almost in tears writing this but, yesterday i found out i was pregnant, as i've been bleeding for 2 weeks it wasnt great, i had no idea i was pregnant until a lovely girl on the chat room here told me to test. Its confimed as an Eptopic pregnancy, found in my right tube. Never heard such devesating news and cant even spell properly due to the shock but i need to have a blood test tomorrow to confirm my hormone levels coming down and access weather ill need surgery, an injeciton to help it pass or let it do it on it's own, i dont know how far gone i am/was but it wasnt for very long.

Not sure what this means for me being on this thread as ill have to allow time for my body to heal again before we try again but wanted to let you all know, if you dont hear from me then it's only because i need to be alone to grieve for what could of been my 1st baby.

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs86

Aww flossey, thats awful hun. Im soo sorry!! I don't have any words that will make you feel any better but take care hun and you take all the time you need to grieve! Hope you don't need to have surgery and its all as painless as it can be!!
Sending big hugs your way.
xx


----------



## Lisymb

Oh flossey.... I'm sooo sorry to hear that sad news! What a mixture of emotions you must be going through. If they offer u an ERPC I would go with that option as it helps to clear everything out quicker, but they might just let it happen naturally if your already bleeding. They need to check that everything goes though because if it remains in Ur tube and was still growing it could cause you long term damage and ud need an operation. Don't wish to scare you just offering advise.
When I had the m/c in feb they advised me to wait 2 months before going back on the tablets but because it happened naturally for you they might say your fine to just wait the month. They just like Ur body to return to some kind of normality and obviously it helps rebuild the emotional side too.
Stay string hun, maybe worth visiting the pregnancy loss thread when u feel string enough lots of ladies there who know and understand what your going through!! Stay in touch xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thank you, they said its not growing as my hormone level is low they just want it to get lower and lower. Thank you for advise x


----------



## moo84

Hi Mrs Kristicle - yes I found you! yes I am excited about the Clomid, although the Provera is making me quite grumpy so I don't think that bodes well for my mood once I start the clomid!! How are you? When can you test if AF hasn't arrived yet?

Daisy88 I don't know about the progesterone levels, but fingers crossed for you...

Do you ladies use the temp charting? Have you found it useful on clomid? I've not tried it yet, but have just bought a thermometer as thought it might be worth giving a go..?

xxx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi Ladies 

Just to let you all know AF has not arrived today I'm pretty sure I had implantation cramps Wednesday and a little yesterday well we hope that's what it was

We will have to see what happens over the next few days!!!  

Moo84 I have not tired temp charting but it's only my first cycle on clomid, I'm going to start temp charting next cycle

Good luck everyone   xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi lovely ladies....

congrats Mrs86 on your bfp you must be made up....

flossey... im so sorry to hear about that, i cant even begin to imagine what your going through now but hopefully us girlies on here can help you through this bad time.... big hugs and hope your ok.....

as for me... well since having a break from clomid due to it not working, 7 months later and after having my ovaries drilled im back on clomid for a few months.... im on day 3 of taking my pills and im a right mess, just call me jekyll and hyde....... its so horrible the way this clomid makes you feel, one minute i feel like i could rip somebodys head off and im shouting at people the next im crying. 

this time around im taking clomid at night in order to try and limit the side effects, so far ive only had the night sweats and the mood swings..... please tell me things are going to get better?? i've still got 2 more tablets to take so im hoping things wont get much worse..... i wont actually know if its actually worked for me this time (unless i get a miracle bfp) as i cant go for a scan as my nurse is on holiday    so when would be the best time to have bms??  i want to try and time it all right this time around...

good luck to all you lovely ladies on this crazy journey


----------



## mrs kristicle

Daisy I'm gonna wait until at least a week late in case of late ovulation but I am overly cautious because I react badly to bfns 

Mono mood swings are all part of the package unfortunately  but the best thing to do is vent regularly  I always explain to hubby that I'm in a drug fuelled  bad mood and he just lets me get it out and then I feel better, but you never know you may be lucky with side affects 
Super sorry to hear that you're  suffering I've heard a lot about clomid  affecting ibs 
Beany I feel your pain in laws are awful to deal with when you've got so much other stuff to contend with and hopefully you've  done the the necessary  this month, that conceive plus stuff should have helped
AFM  still no sign of af  and to be honest I'm getting on and off stomach aches but don't really feel like she's coming yet which means I must have ovulated late and we didn't bms at the right time just want to crack on with round 3 now


----------



## Lisymb

Hi kirsty - good luck with this cycle. The symptoms are different for everyone but for me the night sweats came on after I'd finished the tablet and continued until after ovulation! Just see how it goes but I always thought at least u know the drugs are doing something if you get the side effects. 
Everyone offers different advise with bms and we were told just days around ovulation, so if u can get hold of some ov sticks it might help ( I got mine from amazon very cheap and did the job, delivered quickly too)
When I got my bfp this last time dh was working away at time of ovulation and we only had bms 2 days before . So it's true what they say that swimmers live inside us for a few days. 
Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Daisy88

Hi everyone!

Just to let you all know I took a test this morning and it was positive!!!  

We can't believe it didn't think anything would happen first cycle
I used digital test with conception dates it said I'm 3-4 weeks and I conceived 1-2 weeks ago
We are excited but nervous at the same time, just hope everything goes OK

Good luck everyone!

Xxx


----------



## sunhog

Congrats Daisy, so happy for you and your hubby, 

xxxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Congrats  daisy that's such fantastic news! xkx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Congratulations, Daisy, fingers crossed, everything crossed!


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Everyone,

well done Daisy!! Its so great to know that this can all work out.  You must be over the moon. Im pretty sure we will all get there in the end  
Beany, I feel your frustration this month. I get very worked up if I cant time things perfectly.

Well I have started a new job this week and am working on labour ward all weekend, helping other ladies have their babies. I think I am coping pretty well so far. I guess I still have lots of hope things will work out soon. Not so sure i would cope so well in the future if I remained BFN.
Currently near the start of my 2WW.

Good luck everyone this cycle x


----------



## Hails

Flossey - i am terribly sorry to hear that   you knew something wasn't right doll, i read your previous message there. take time and get your head around it all doll... my thoughts and prayers are with you and your partner   i hope your pain eases   we are all here for you when you need to talk   xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thank you hails, I has no idea I was even pregnant. It's so very hard to come to terms with 

X


----------



## mrs kristicle

Well af  arrived today and even though I prepared myself I still took it pretty hard not feeling great at all and there is even more pressure because this is my last round before further action has to be taken and my fertile time is gonna be really awkward. Because it's gonna coincide with family visits and the first 3 day of a music festival, although dh  is kind of liking the idea of ourbbaby being conceived at a festival in a tent! Just trying to put myself back together now for round 3!


----------



## Hails

flossey - i know, thats what makes it so hard that you didnt even know   
really thinking on you doll   xx


----------



## Tazmaz

HI all

Not been on for a few days have had a busy few days

Welcome to new ladies hope everything is going ok for you all.

Daisy - congratulations fingers crossed everything goes ok.  

AF decided to make an appearance last Thurs, knew it was coming on as I completely lost it with DH on the Tues eve not quite sure he knew what to do with me tbh.

On 5th cycle of Clomid day 3 of pill popping!!!!!!  scann booked for 14th Aug. Still no news of when I will get date for lap and dye was hoping that it had worked this time so I wouldn't have to have it done but no such luck.

Went out last night and let my hair down had a few drinks haven't touched alcohol since the start of being under the clinic but we had friends visiting from aboard so went down the local for a few.  unfortunately the dreaded question was asked bout kids etc so quickly explained it all and went back to drinking thankfully no side effects from it this morning   

So back on it now.  I keep seeing people talking bout ovulating kits and temp charting etc...  I haven't done anything like that I wonder should I be  I only ask because when i've been scanned I get told when we should be thinking bout doing the deed and basically tell DH that we have to do as much of BMS as possible over the next week or so.  I'm beginning to wonder if I should be doing something else as at the moment we don't know why it's working although I am beginning to have an idea as to why just need consultant to confirm or deny my thoughts.

Oh well heres hoping for success this month.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Daisy88

Thank you lovely ladies!!!!!    

We are over the moon!!!!!!!  

Good luck to everyone!!!! 



Xxxxxxx


----------



## moo84

Congratulations Daisy!!! Such wonderful news!!  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

thankyou Hails
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, back from hols.  So much has happened since i've been away.

Flossey - so sorry to hear about your ectopic *hugs*
Mrs86 - congrats on your BFP
Kirsty - I get cheap OV sticks on Ebay 

Hi to everyone else

So i'm on day 16 of my second cycle.  Got a positive OV test on day 13 (it was day 15 last time). 21 day bloods will be on day 20 instead of 21 this Friday.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, back from hols.  So much has happened since i've been away.

Daisy - congrats on your BFP
Kristicle - sorry to hear AF arrived.  Good luck with your next cycle.

Hi to everyone else

So i'm on day 16 of my second cycle.  Got a positive OV test on day 13 (it was day 15 last time). 21 day bloods will be on day 20 instead of 21 this Friday.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Sorry for this really stupid noobish question, but how do you know when to take the home ovulation tests? Other than looking for some signs of ovulation (temperature, mucus), how do you not end up wasting a lot of those tests?


----------



## surfbabe

Congrats Daisy!    fantastic news - gives us all encouragement to keep trying 
im now 8dpo. had bad tummy cramps yday & still dull heavy pulling sensations in uterus area.
not sure if implantation or just clomid playing its usual tricks mimicing pregnancy.
will wait & see if AF shows up in a weeks time
baby hopes to you all
xxx


----------



## surfbabe

Daisy - how many dpo (days past ovulation) did you get the positive hpt?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Super - I use them from day 11 onwards


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

ultrafirebug said:


> Super - I use them from day 11 onwards


Brilliant, thanks!

I am almost scared of testing now. I don't want that crushing disappointment I felt when I first got told I had stopped ovulating. I really felt... literally suicidal.


----------



## surfbabe

ultra - thanks for reply.  i´ll start testing thurs onwards then (11dpo)


----------



## ultrafirebug

Just confirming its day 11 of your cycle - day 1 being the day your period arrived


----------



## Dudders

Hey girls,

Just to let you know that my Clomid journey is over now.  I've just had a scan which confirms zero activity again and we've agreed with the consultant that we're flogging a dead horse!  So it's time to bring out the big guns - not sure what that's going to be yet - either ovarian drilling, injectables or ivf.  Wishing you all the best of luck on your journeys and hope you all get your bfps soon xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey dudders sad to hear that clomid hasn't worked for you, but good luck with the next steps and keep us updated because I have a feeling I may be following you if cycle 3 is a bust! x


----------



## beany34

Dudders   so sorry to hear that. Hope the "big guns" do the trick, fingers crossed for you and dont be a stranger  

Daisy - WOW!!! Amazing, congratulations and fingers crossed for a smooth ride from here on in.

Unfortunately even that good news hasn't improved my bad mood!
Camping weekend tough, gorgeous kiddies and was only there 5 mins before found out one of friends is 6 weeks with 3rd  which put a stop on any plans of talking to them about my ttc problems!!
To make matters worse mind is in overdrive with "symptoms" arghh!! Day 21 for me, think AF due next tues or weds...

Just quickly -
Super, i test from day 10, when I test that is! I find testing & temping really stressful but without it I'd be clueless!
Ultra, hope you had a good hols
Mrsk, festival conception is a great story for an 18th birthday speech! Are you only offered 3 months clomid?

Hello everyone else-good luck with pill popping, scans, hot flushes and tearing hair out in the 2ww this week!
X


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

Dudders, Im really sorry Clomid didn't work for you. You will start a new chapter and we will all get there in the end just maybe by different routes.

OPK's - I swear by them. The first time I ever used one back in early 2010 it was positive and I conceived my DD that same night! (Sorry if that's too much information).
It also told me I was ovulating around day 11 when I had been timing things more for day 14 every month.
Supercalifragilistic, they don't tell you if you ovulate or not though. They detect your LH surge which when positive predicts you will ovulate 12-48 hours later so you can time your BD (baby dance). However, the only way to tell if you actually have ovulated is from your day 21 progesterone level. I get a positive LH surge every month but can tell from day21 P that I don't ovulate every month. Hope that helps?
Beany, one of my friends told me yesterday she was expecting her 3rd child too, and it has messed with my head although I am very happy for. Sometimes things don't seem fair although I do have an amazing daughter and realise we are luckier than lots of other couples, I'm just scared my DD will never have any siblings as I am seriously running out of time.

Baby dust to all x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey beany, know how you feel with the whole friend situation, I had the exact same when I decided to tell my best friend about our ttc troubles I still told her in the end and she's been supportive, was a little hard shopping for a babyshower  present for her today though. I've been told 3 rounds and then further action will be taken, not sure exactly what that is yet  but I assume tube checks and ovarian drilling may come up. Gonna quiz the doc when I get my day 12 scan, got quite a few questions to be honest. Especially as she was quite out on her estimates last time around. It's really hard thinking that I could have been going through all this for nothing, when it was never going to work if my tubes are blocked!!!
Fingers crossed  you will have some good news of your own soon!


----------



## lauren.x

Hey ladies, 

Sorry not been on my Internet has been down  its a crap area I'm in and someone has stolen the copper out the exchange lol. 

Reso that's fantastic news  congratulations !!!!!! How are you feeling you must be over the moon ? Hope the cramping has stopped. hope all goes ok for you ! And keep us updated 

I'm from Dunfermline but living down south cant wait to move back  

Pumpkin how is the acupuncture going ? That's good news that he has told you about the lining, fingers crossed it works a treat ! That's a bit rubbish the clinic is running behind, hopefully you will get to see them soon enough. 

As for me I'm waiting on AF coming not sure when she will arrive. Just so busy the now and hubby got 3 weeks before he goes. Got the specialist next week so will see what he says 

Lauren xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey Lauren,

Lol @ the copper being stolen form the exchange - seriously - where is this?  You sound really relaxed about the whole Clomid thing - great attitude - I wish I could be the same and not stress so much.  I've managed to get an appointment with the specialist in just under 2 weeks time so feeling better about that and will give me a chance to chat about the possible lining issue, whether Clomid is suitable for me if I do have this problem and what to do next.  It's early days for the acupuncture so I'll keep you updated although I have ended up with a large green bruise after Saturday's appointment!  I do bruise very easily though and have read that this can happen sometimes so I think I'll just mention it to him next time and see what he has to say.  Let us know how your specialist appointment goes won't you.  

Reso - I hope you're well and feeling a bit calmer about things?  I can imagine how difficult is must be to get excited but I'm sure your confidence will grow as time goes on.  Are you being offered any early tests that might help to put your mind at rest?  Thinking of you.

Good luck ladies!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Dudders,

I am sorry that the clomid did not work - but good that you are going for the big guns!  Just to let you know - I have joined another fantasticly positive forum on this site filled with lovely ladies sharing posts (IVF for August and September).  If you are thinking about this route in the short term and want to join us - you are very welcome  

After my 2 months of clomid overstimulating (7 plus follies but BFN!) on 50mg, they have brought me down to 25mg for this last month, which I finished taking last week.  As we have no fertility probs found yet (apart from age) and no shortage of follies, the doc thinks that clomid will not resolve what ever our problem is, so now heading for IVF on my next cycle.  Obviously all fingers crossed that this month is the one for us - so that I dont need to go down that route.  That said, I am actually relieved that we are getting a bigger helping hand and it keeps me looking forwards without all the emphasis on getting pregnant this month, which is a relief, so all good here.  

If this is anyhelp to anyone, what I learnt on Clomid is this:

Tastes fine - easy to take.  
I dont know if there is an accumulative effect with clomid, but the first time I took it was in the mornings and I had three follies, the next time I took it was in the evening and I had seven plus follies...
I did pee sticks at the same time and found they were positive at exactly the same time I was ovulating (told by scans).  That was using the clearblue type.  That was for the first two months, and this month, when we decided not to scan and just enjoy without pressure, the pee stick was so faint on day 7 and then nothing - no idea what that meant, which is why I dont hold hopes for this month.
Side effects (although remember I was over stimulated and you may not get these): very sore boobs starting a week after finishing clomid and they were sore until 2 days before af, (very frustrating as thought I was preggers!), waves of tiredness, first round no mood swings, second round quite emotional but not angry, had v strong AF pains lasting 3 days 1 week post ovulation.  third round (half dose) still tired and emotional.  I have 10 days to see if it has worked but not putting too much emphasis on it anymore with clomid.  I feel like it is time for me to now move onto the IVF and it really does feel positive to be taking this next step.  

That said - remember everyone , my sister got pregnant on clomid (aged 25) so here is hoping for you all.

So much good luck to you and   to you all xx


----------



## Lisymb

Flossey
How are you hun, ive been thinking about you xxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey pumpkin 

I know that's what's been said as our estate is in the middle of nowhere  and its hard enough just getting a signal but some people has had no phone or Internet for over a month depends on what line you are on. I live not far from leamington spa. I am a bit relaxed but still getting stressed !! but I do think I'm giving up hope as not having any side effects and I know with hubby going away in 2 weeks  for 3-4 months that I will prob not get pregnant before he goes so just trying not to think about it really. I'll still have acupuncture so least I'll be getting my body out.

That's good that you have your appointment soon ! Hopefully they will be able to help more with the lining ! See what he says about the bruise, I got a few on the 1st acupuncture but not really since. Think it depends where in the body maybe. Hopefully the specialist will be able to give you more if the clomid or any other meds will be best suited. Fingers crossed for you hun. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thankyou for all the nice messages, nice to know you lovely ladies are supporting me. Hope everyone is ok?

Lisymb, i'm okay. it;'s been the most frightning and heartbreaking thing i've ever been through and i sure have been through some crap, I've been in and out of my local AnE they know me by name now but they have been very good to me, always seen straight away. i was told that it was a life or death situation because ectopic had been sat there for weeks without me knowing. if it ruptured it could of been much worse but thankfully im miscarrying now, it was the best outcome for my health for it to happen this way so im lucky i wont have my tube taken away.

this is very very hard, My fiance has brough me a necklace that was designed to remember what we lost. its now hanging on the wall in our bedroom and on the due date will release a balloon, may not of been a proper baby but i dont want to forget what it would of been

xxx


----------



## Peep

Just a quick hi to you all- first round starts tomorrow for me. Extremely nervous!

X


----------



## moo84

Hi all, well my AF is here today so I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow... Peep, we'll be cycling together.
Does anyone have any last minute tips before I start - eg, better to take it in the morning or evening??.....

Wishing all of you all the best xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Good luck moo and peep on starting closed tomorrow, to be honest some people have a better time taking them at night and some better in the morning. My best advice is to not focus too much on the little symptoms  it does an awful lot to us and I drove myself crazy with thinking that everything meant something when in actual fact it was just the pills doing what they do x


----------



## Lisymb

Flossey I'm so pleased Ur hospital are looking after you as they can sometimes be quite harsh. I know it's not any consolation but at least you didn't rupture because it would have been a lot longer recovery period for you after. The necklace sounds a lively idea and I think its really touching that your going to do something on the due date, it's nice to remember what might have been. 
I know it's a really sad time for u right now but don't lose faith, and in the weeks and months to come you will be able to take some positives from this (I know it doesn't feel like it now though I remember the time post my mc well ), you know now u can get pregnant, and naturally, and hopefully when I'd ready to try again u will be closely monitored to put Ur mind at rest.
Stay strong hun, take time to grieve and don't pay attention to all the heartless comments made by people who don't understand the battle with fertility, you will get through and be stronger at the end )


----------



## beany34

Hi everyone 

Moo & peep - just relax! It's incredible how stressful this journey is, if you feel or think anything unusual just blame clomid and there's a good chance its normal! I take pills at night, only really had hot flushes as symptom and they lasted all day & night so don't think taking in morning would change that. Good luck!

Mrs k I don't know how you managed to go babyshower shopping! I'm so nasty i cant help but scowl at the pregnant lady at work who is starting to show now  

OMG boyfriend just came in from 5 a side footy and ivr just had to throw his shoes out of the room - holy moly they are nasty!

Anyways, as you said mrsk how annoyed will i be if these past 6 months are pointless due to blocked tubes? I'm such a wuss at asking questions which doesnt help! Defo don't want to start ivf without checking but then also feel we're running out of time for natural baby anyway.... please let it be my month!!

Hope everyone doing ok
X


----------



## Peep

Moo - I am so happy to have an exact cycle buddy, and first round for both of us too! I am going to start in the evening tomorrow I think. 

Thanks for the advice Mrs K and Beany! Just taking Provera has given me crazy side effects so I'm ready for Clomid to do its worst!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey beany, yeah it was really hard, I just had to try and nil think about it really, I decided what I wanted to get her so I could just look for something specific. She's 5 months and due in Dec so starting to get quite big so each time I see her is a little harder than before.
Yeah you should definitely get them to look at your tubes and to be honest they should have done that for you ages ago, I kind of get why they try clomid first because the other stuff is pretty major, but that won't be any consolation if I find out it was futile anyways!
I really hope it is your month hun but I think I will be heading towards the next steps because I just have a feeling that closed isn't gonna do the trick for me.....


----------



## reso

Pumpkin, good luck for your appointment, have you a list if questions to ask? I always forget at least one thing that I wanted to ask. 

Lauren you do sound so 'sorted', I really admire you.  Sorry to ask personal questions but is he away with work and is it something you get a chance to visit him? I can't believe they stripped the exchange! There are all sorts if discussions about bringing legislation about that up here to clamp down but who knows if it will go through.  Do you have plans to come back? 

As for me, still don't quite believe it! Cramps have gone but 24 hour nausea has taken its place, sounds daft but I think well its a good sign so I'm not complaining.  I hope you don't mind me still being here, its the only place I feel safe.  Scan at 7 weeks on Wednesday but do tell me if you would rather I not talk about it.  Still a long way to go.

Xx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey reso 

That's good that the cramps have stopped, not so nice about the nausea, think ginger is supposed to be good? Don't be daft I'm happy you want to stay here, wouldn't want you not to let us know how you are getting on !!! Fingers crossed you will be able too see the little one on wed. Ye let us know how it goes !! 

Ye he has to go to Afghanistan so no chance me getting out there or he coming back till December. I know it's shocking I didn't think it would be possible to steal it but hay ho.
We are planning on buying a house next year or the year after back home to rent till hubby comes out the army. But we do go back every few months for a week or two. And I'll be up once or twice while he is away 

Xx


----------



## jenna201

Flossey i am so sorry to read your sad news   my thoughts are with you and DH xx

Kirsty just wanted to wish you luck for this cycle and give u a little bit of hope.I did 8 cycles of clomid with no response at all then had OD and went back on clomid and ovulated every time, I fell pregnant 3 times on clomid after the op but sadly m/c ( due to other health problems not connected to clomid) and actually fell pregnant naturally the month after stopping clomid and now have my son. I hope that the drilling has a positive effect on you and you get your BFP soon, i had OD at the same time as 2 other ladies and both of them have had babies too so it worked for all 3 of us and one of them had a natural bfp 5 months after her DD was born and is expecting her second child.
You are def doing the right thing by taking your clomid at nite as you will sleep off a fair amount of the side effects but unfortunately it is a horrible drug that messes with your marbles.Just know that you have a great support group here who u can rant off to and talk thru how your feeling.
I would also recomend Ovulation sticks to use in order to find out your most fertile period to have BMS in, you can find them cheap on ebay or amazon, I personally used clearblue digital as took the guessing game away in regards to the lines.x

To everyone else, wishing you all the best and hope to see some more BFP'S soon x

lisymb & hails great to see you both progressing along well xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Jenna

thank you hun, I see on your signiture you have had miscarriages too, so you must be able to understand what im going through, wish it wasnt happening but you have had a baby boy so there is hope for me. congratulations

xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi jenna, thank you so much for replying, its great to see that the OD does work and im hoping it will work for me, its hard to feel positive about it though, i know if i get my hopes up and it doesnt happen then ill be absolutely gutted.  finished my clomid nearly a week ago and the side effects have gone (thankfully) i turned into a right psycho monster from them lol only thing im finding is that im breaking out in hot sweats every 5 minutes, im thankful for this nice weather we are having but its really not helping with my hot flushes/sweats lol  im going to get some ovulation strips if things dont work out this month, they are pretty cheap on ebay, ive even thought about one of them clearblue ovulation monitors but they are pretty expensive.

flossey i hope your ok hun..... how are you getting on at the moment?  i really can't imagine what your going through at the moment but im sure that things will work out the way you hope... big hugs for you hun xx

hows everyone else getting along??


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kirsty thank you for your message, I'm up and down not sure I've really taken it all in yet. Od worked for me too and I got pregnant the 1st time I relaxed and stopped doing opk tests etc and I used conception plus

Xxx


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi everyone,

Peep and Moo I hope you aren't getting any nasty side effects.
I feel like I've had a rubbish few days   Am pretty sure I'm not pregnant this 2nd cycle and yesterday it hit me at work like a tonne of bricks. I was put down to work on labour ward and when I saw a baby delivered I couldn't stop the tears from rolling, had to leave theatre and was basically shaking. I told my supervisor I couldn't work on labour ward anymore and why and she was pretty unimpressed and unsympathetic to be honest. But I left anyway.  
I don't really see any point in taking clomid for more than 3 cycles at my age so my plan is for a 3rd cycle and I will try Preseed. If that cycle is unsuccessful it will be IVF for us. My biggest fear in life (not being able to have the family I dreamt of) seems to be happening, and to be honest I am terrified.
I really hope for some good news again on here soon. It has to work for some of us


----------



## Peep

Chickaboo it sounds like your work makes this even harder than it already is   I really hope you're feeling better today. Remember it's OK to feel cross and upset, but also that you're being so brave to do all this AND be faced with all that at work too. We think you are awesome   even if sometimes other people don't get it, it doesn't take that away from you. 

Third day of first round today, no side effects yet - guessing it will cumulative effect though! How early do you guys start to get symptoms? Actually, I tell a lie... had a bottle of beer after work on Friday and felt like I'd drunk a whole bottle of wine! Not a big drinker by any means but definitely going to be scaling down even more now (or I'll be anyone's    )

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## kirsty1982

just a quick question which im hoping somebody might be able to help me out with.......... since finishing my clomid ive noticed what i can only describe as a kind of pressure/pain in my lower abdomen....... seems to be worse if i need to wee (sorry tmi) or if i press down on that area oh and also i can feel the pain when having BMS...... i dont know if its anything to do with the clomid or just a coincidence........ has anyone else experienced this?  i'm wondering if its something i need to go to the doctors about.......


----------



## beany34

Chickaboo - I agree with peep, you are amazing   Also, your supervisor is an idiot. Many people succeed with clomid & ivf so keep fingers crossed, you still have a good chance of the family we all crave.

I'm pretty sure this cycle is negative but all month had different symptoms than normal so my heart is hopeful and head is trying to prepare myself for AF! I'm mega busy at work so at least I won't have time to dwell on it!

Hope no-one suffers from the post Olympic blues this week!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi kirsty, BMS was quite intense for me after positive ov on my first cycle. Not sure where you are in your cycle. Was less tense afterwards and did not get it this cycle. Best to get checked out if its really hurting.


----------



## kirsty1982

thanks ultrafirebug......... im currently cd13...... not sure if ive ovulated or am ovulating, havent been testing just hoping for the best lol

hopefully its nothing major might see how i am tomorrow then try to get in to see my doctor


----------



## moo84

MrsK - stay positive hun. 
Chickaboo - I agree with the other ladies; you're working in the hardest place possible while all this is happening in your own life. Make sure you give yourself a break now and then x
Peep - I hope you're still getting on ok with no nasty side effects?
Beany - Fingers crossed for you hun, I hope this is your month.

AFM: I've taken 4th tablet this morning. I've had some really vivid dreams - unusual for me, and crazy hot flushes the past couple of nights, but other than that I'm seem to be getting off quite lightly! - I'm just hoping that that's not a sign they are not working on me so won't make me ovulate!?!
First day back at work today after car accident last week.

Luck and babydust to all this month xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey just a quick update from me, hot flushes have gone into overdrive, can barely do anything without breaking out in sweat sticky all the time! Plus I'm not sleeping so feeling a bit exhausted I will be happy to .br off the clomid  one way or another! Got my scan booked for Wednesday and gonna ask about where we go from here if this round doesn't work!
Chikaboo hope work has settled and isn't giving you too much stress, treatment is stressful enough!
Beany we never know til we know but I am the same as you, I would rather be pessimistic to soften the blow of a bfn 
Moo I wouldn't worry too much about what the side effects mean I've come to realise that they are completely random and different every cycle!
Peep hope you're getting on ok


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey Lauren,

Well the acupuncturist said bruising can be quite common which I had read and the needle was really low down on my tummy (womb area I guess) and since I don't have much meat on me to cushion the blow lol I think that's why I bruised so badly.  I had pins in different bits this week (maybe as second half of cycle) and wowsers the ones in my lower legs hurt..ouch!!  How are you getting on with your acupuncture?  Have they recommended any herbs as well?  Mine did but I said no for now now that I'm on the Clomid.  It'd be great if you could get a BFP before your H goes away, 3-4 months is a long time   

Reso,

Yes I actually do have some questions for my appointment this time (most unlike me!)  I think after being on treatment and looking into things further there's much more to ask.  It sounds positive that your cramps have gone and sickness is a good sign. (Lauren's right about the ginger!)  Of course still come on and tell us how it's going -we're all in the same boat one way or the other and success stories give me hope!  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday - bet you're both nervous and excited but at least you'll feel happier and hopefully more confident about things after seeing it with your own eyes  

Hope things are going ok for everyone.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Lisymb

Kirsty - It might be ovulation pain hun, or the building up of your lining, i used to get a lot of aching down below after clomid so definitely not unusual.  Those drugs do funny things to us all, but if your worried then get it checked by GP.  Also BMS might hurt more because of the changing cervix position.  IF you read up on your cervix position it changes from low and closed to high and open throughout your cycle, so you might have just caught it when it was lower down than normal. xx good luck xx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey pumpkin, 

I'm getting on fine with acupuncture, No I've not been going to a Chinese place so nothing has been said about herbs but she have giving me on Friday there a sheet of foods that will help with the dampness. From what she said and what I've read up it does make sense. 

yes it's a pain that he has to be away least while eating food to help and having acupuncture my body will be in better health. I really doubt that I will get a bfp cause he is away in a week and half and I'm still waiting on AF. But it will mean when I go back to Scotland in Oct I can have a good night out with my friends  

Have a look at damp/phlegm foods and hopefully it will help with the damp that you have too. 

Is it this week or next that you have the specialist ? Make sure you write them down (I always forget then end up not asking and remember in the car on the way home) hopefully you will get the answers you need !! 

Reso good luck for wed !!! 

Lauren xx


----------



## Peep

Beany - crossing fingers for you. what are we going to watch on telly now with no Olympics though eh? Hope you're not working too hard x
Moo - crazy dreams sounds definitely bearable and I imagine it's impossible to get away with hot flushes with this humidity too. Hope you are still doing ok! x
Mrs K - good luck for the scan, let us know how it goes! x

WELL so much for no sideys! Mad hot flushes all last night and didn't get to sleep til 4am, argh! So tired all today. Otherwise (aside from looking like a puffy little puffa-fish) all is good so far. I don't feel too crazy, just sleepy.  Still, if this is 50mg I can't imagine 100! I think I would melt.

Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Everyone,

thank you for your kind words of support.
Beany, I really hope this is your month.
Mrs K, good luck with your scan on Wednesday.
PEEP and moo, i hope the hot flushes subside.

Well I no longer have to work on labour ward in the day time, but still have to do my night, evening and weekend shifts there. I just hope I can hold it together! I also had a chat with my occupation health department this week about the probability of starting IVF treatment next month. All they really said was that any time I have off work for IVF has to be annual leave or unpaid time. Talk about supportive!!!!
I support a family of three on my part time salary (my DP was unemployed until recently and has debts) so having to take 3 weeks off work means a cut in my pay as well as having to fund IVF myself. Jeeze!

AF showed up today, 3 days early which is really unusual, I am normally so regular. Makes me wonder if I mis-timed things this month??  I seem to go through a mini grieving phase every month when I realise I am not pregnant again and I think I have hit anger today   I can't quite get my head around the fact I am so close to needing IVF when I had my DD with no problems less than 2 years ago.
Am now trying to decide wether to put clomid up to 100mg for the last cycle. My day21 P came back as 37 which probably means I ovulated and I think the test now was probably a day or 2 later than it should have been, so it could have been higher. I really want to go to 100mg but wonder if it could be dangerous?? Hmmmm, will ponder it.


----------



## sunhog

Chickaboo there's always sick absence I'm sure your GP would sign you off. 

You might want to look into this but I work for the government too and any sick absence taken as part of IVF treatment is classed in the same respect as pregnancy sick, although it counts towards your overall sick absence rate of pay it can't be taken against you in regards to management action. This rarely changes throughout departments might be worth speaking to your union reps about it. 

xxx


----------



## reso

Hi, 

Lauren, my cousin has been out to Afghanistan previously, is this his first tour?  Have you read the Infertility Cure by Radine Lewis?  I found it really helpful to know all of the theory behind the acupuncture/different foods etc.  I think it was about £10 on amazon and also lists different foods depending on what your diagnosis is.  Amazon also helpfully list the contents page so you can see whether it is relevant to you before you buy it.  I have lent my copy out or would pass it on. 

Nothing like a good night out with the girls up here!  I don't know if you like cheese/dancing but I hear that a Club Tropicana has opened in Dunfermline.  I love the one in Aberdeen.  Lots of dancing, cheesy tunes, but unfortunately the drinks aren't free.  (I know, I will get my coat!). 

Pumpkin, are you ok?  From your last post you just didn't sound quite the same as normal.  I am probably totally off the mark with that one but you know we are here if you need to vent at anything.  

I don't think I am going to get much sleep tonight, nausea is still there which I am taking as a good sign and yesterday when I was driving I was aware that my boobs were getting in the way, not had that happen before!  We were talking about the possibilities of the scan tomorrow and how many different ways it can go but we just need to wait and see.  I have been living on ginger nuts and ginger beer! . 

xx


----------



## kirsty1982

well im pleased to say that the pain has gone    im thinking it was ovulation pains, well fingers crossed anyway.  im currently cd15 and have noticed ewcm which im hoping is a sign of ovulation....... i really am trying to not get my hopes up this time but its so hard not too.... oh well suppose time will tell.

hows everyone getting along this month?

flossey how are you hun??


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

A small milestone: I have actually started ovulating again on Clomid, so at least that part works. 

Just trying not to get my hopes up too high because the other problem (partially scarred shut fallopian tubes) could still make this impossible without further help. I've got a few more months to try with Clomid and then it'll have to be IVF.


----------



## surfbabe

hello all!

im now CD 34 & no AF . (last cycle on clomid came day 31).  
i did a cheapie amazon HPT strip test on day 31 but negative.
too nervous to test for pg again so am waiting a few more days to see if AF appears.
got no pg symptoms nor PMS. so confused 

when is it best to do HPT? how many days past missed AF?
& what is best/most reliable HPT test to do? are the cheapie strip tests on amazon any good?

thanks for advice?

xx


----------



## Emms80

Hi everyone,

I thought I would just this topic as I have just started on Clomid. I took my first tablet nervously last night.

It would be nice to hear from anyone who has just started too

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surfbabe - the pregnancy with my son came up 4 days after AF was due on a cheapy stick from Ebay but was a very faint line. I used a clearblue one to confirm the pregnancy in which the line was much darker.  Good luck x


----------



## reso

Hi, a quick post to say scan shows all is well!  

There is a cyst which caused some concern but she is happy that it isn't affecting bean at all and apparently it looks well settled in.  She said I had a really healthy looking womb lining and she is happy to discharge me to the GP rather than stay on with the clinic for a while.  I did ask if I could stay on with her but she wasn't having it!  Cried when I saw the heartbeat fluttering away.  

Anyway, it's all looking on track although she said according to my dates and scan I am not yet at 7 weeks which means that I am back a week so have longer to worry, lol.


----------



## pumpkin34

Reso - Wonderful news, well done hun, just what you needed to hear!  So pleased for you.  Bet you feel very relieved.  Fingers crossed all goes well for the next few weeks and then once you get to that all important 12 week mark you'll be able to relax more, but all sounds really positive.  You'll be out buying baby stuff before you know it!  I have ordered the book you recommended to Lauren, found it on eBay for 99p lol, so look forward to that turning up for after I finish with Fifty Shades lol...  Yeah I'm not too bad thanks for asking, had a few down days lately, just the whole stress of Clomid and not knowing if or when it'll ever happen.  I think AF is on it's way too which doesn't help in itself but knowing that that's my 3 rounds (had high hopes for round 3 for some reason lol) over with doesn't fill me with much confidence.  Not sure what the next step will be but I guess I'll find out on Monday when I see the specialist!  

Lauren - Lol @ you having this 'dampness' too.  I can't get my head round what it could possibly be.  Mine asked me if I suffer with phlegm (yuck) which I don't but I do have some confidence in what he is saying as I think my AF may be about to start - first time in as long as I can remember that it's not been late!  We'll see.  My specialist appointment is this coming Monday so I'll update after that.  Also, if you're interested in the book Reso recommended try eBay as there are some on there slightly cheaper. 

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey reso, 

That's fab news about the scan, you'll be well chuffed ! Lol @ your boobs getting in the way, same at you still feel nausea  hopefully it will go in a few weeks.  Thanks about the book I'll have a look on eBay and amazon. 

No it's his 3rd tour but least this one is only 4 months not the usual 6-7 months. Not heard about the club but il ask the girls that would be great I love cheese music, so looking forward to it now  I know it's rubbish not having free drinks there was one in dunfermline years ago you paid £10 and it was a free bar  shame it changed after a few years. 

Pumpkin sorry to hear you have been feeling down  its rubbish when you feel this could be the month. Good luck for Monday and hopefully they will give you answers and maybe put the dosage up if need be. 
I know this dampness is strange she said to me that it's to do with the cysts and the cold food doesn't help but the book will give you a better clue than what I would say lol. She said to me that the phlegm isn't what we bring up its different ?? But hay ho hopefully the change in food will help. That's fab that your AF won't be late. I wish mine was like that since clomid it's been 33,24 and now on d44 ?? Strange but had a few cramps so hopefully will be here in a day or two 

Lauren xx


----------



## beany34

Super - thats a good milestone, fingers crossed for you hon 
Surf - the official line is to test on day 35 and call clinic if bfn... when did you ovulate? If its been 2 weeks any test should be pretty accurate so test again soon and fingers crossed!
Emms - hello & welcome! You're not alone on first cycle here - peep/mood how you getting on?
Mrsk -any news from scan & chat today?

As sure as I can be that af is coming, temp dipped this morning so tomorrow expecting the aches and pains followed by my final hope filled clomid cycle  

Big hugs to everyone
X


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey, I have already tried to reply to everyone once today but my pc crashed so I am gonna give it another go...lol

Peep, hope youre coping with the side affects ok, they can be a right bugger
Super - congrats on ovulating, its a start and hopefully it will lead to the outcome we all hope for!
Emms - welcome and excuse all our crazy but you will understand soon enough!! 
Surfbabe - i would leave it a while longer, most tests are only sensitive enough to detect the hormone a week after a missed period but you can get early indicator ones which are more sensitive, i would leave it a few more days, clomid can do funny things to your cycle, last month the doc said i should come on on day 31 but af didnt show til day 35.
Beany - stay strong even if af is on her way but as we always say its not over til its over!

AFM- all a bit confused, had my scan today and had a new lady which i wasnt too happy about at first. in the end though i thought she was lovely, and she had lots of time for me and the hubby even though i went in with my little list of questions to barrage her with lol. Clomid seems to be getting stronger and stronger each time, today was only day 11 and i have 2 follies, one at 18 and one at 19, previous cycles the biggest ive had is 15 on day 12. still a bit confused though because last month even though i was bigger i ovulated a day later than the time before (3 days after expected). So this month we are gonna bms every other day using conceive plus untill im 100 percent sure that im out of my fertile phase. Also she gave me another months worth of pills! i was under the impression that this was my last cycle before they were going to review my case But im just gonna go with the flow, they arent going to rush anything because im young, never mind the fact that ive already waited over 3 years and want to be a mum before 25! And as a sidenote these bloody hot flushes are killing me!!!! wish i could just have a cold shower on standby at all times!!!!

sorry for the rambling, hope eveyone is doing ok!


----------



## reso

Hi, thank you both.  However with the whole infertility journey it was a bit fraught as she found a cyst and couldn't figure out where it was.  At one point she had to get a consultant involved as she was concerned that there had been 2 babies but one was ectopic.  That resulted in a rather fraught 15 minutes but all is well, it's just a normal cyst but not in a great place.  

Pumpkin, do you only get 3 rounds then?  Have you had it previously?  I know that I was initially given 3 rounds home with me but that I would have been on it for 6 rounds, I don't think they like to give out the tabs altogether.  I hope this doesn't sound flippant but I do know what you mean.  When you start getting cramping and know that AF is on the way it does make you wonder long term, what's going to happen.  I have been there a few times over the years.  If you want to talk here you know that we will always be here for you. x

Regarding the dampness, I can't remember if I had that but I do know that I was told not to drink peppermint tea as I should stick to hot foods, no sugar, no caffeine and limit green tea until things were regulated.  I used to live on peppermint tea but cut it out totally because apparently that was making the symptoms worse.  Very odd.  I hope you find the book useful, will feel awful if you don't, lol. 

Lauren, I'm sure it was Dunfermline, there was one in Aberdeen, (the first one which is where I studied so went a lot), and now there is also one in Glasgow.  Here is to a good night out when you're back up!  That's good that it's 4 months rather than the 6-7, I hope it comes round quick, him being out there, not the time before he goes out. 

x


----------



## surfbabe

Thanks Kristicle, Beany & Ultra for advice on pg testing.
i´m going to leave it til weekend to test again.
i´ll keep you all posted.
hoping this is my month
xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Thanks for the encouraging comments  

Daft question time: how come so many of you seem to be going for scans to check things? Is this done privately or on the NHS? All I'm doing is Clomid and blood tests (and then pee stick ovulation tests at home).


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey super, your question isn't daft, it's different in every area I get my day 12 follicle scans on the nhs  but I don't get any bloody done, to be honest they aren't the most helpful thing anyway, I have my scan and it shows that the stuff is doing it's job but doesn't tell you when you'll ovulate exactly or if you actually do emulate at all, they just base that on when my periods arrive. Closed causes so much stress I wouldn't worry about the little stuff, that's actually what my doc told me yesterday lol x


----------



## moo84

Hello ladies, I hope you're all doing ok. Super- I don't get scan done, I will just have day 21 blood test. I think they test progesterone levels 
Only got time for a quick update tnt, other than more hot flushes I'm doing ok on the Clomid so far. I did have some funny twingy pains to right of pelvis area yesterday- anyone got ideas on what they might have been?- only day 7 so surely too early for ovulation yet?! 

Love to you all, hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Ok, thanks, that makes sense!


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Reso,

Not ideal about the cyst but they must've been happy enough if they made the decision to discharge you to your GP and they're the experts after all, so try not to worry too much.  Hope you're feeling ok and not struggling too much with the sickness!  I'm not sure how many rounds of Clomid I'll be offered, the specialist never said I'd only get 3 but I've read and heard so much about the first 3 rounds being the best chance of it working if it's going to, so can't help feeling down that my first 3 have been unsuccessful.  I know yous are here to chat and that helps alot so thank you.  Still, I'm feeling ok-ish today, looking forward to my appointment on Monday (if you can say that lol) and at least I get to go out and have wine tonight  .

Lauren - CD44  Have you thought about testing?  I know Clomid can mess things up a little but that sounds like a long cycle.  I'd have done 10 tests by now if I were you lol!  Had a quick look online about these 'damp' foods to avoid.  All the things I normally eat and most of it was pretty healthy stuff - typical!  I really struggle with restrictive diets - I find they just make me miserable as I love food, but I think if I thought it might help me get pregnant I'd suffer it.  I'll see what the book comes up with.  Thanks for wishing me luck for Monday and hope you get your BFP this time!!

Chat soon,

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## surfbabe

Hi all!
update:; AF Showed up today CD 36 . this month clomid gave me extra long cycle!. disappointed  
but hey move onto round 3 starting tomorrow ! 
have a good weekend everyone  

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

AF arrived for me today too at day 27.  Onwards and upwards.  Round 3 here we come )


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I do find the extended cycle with Clomid really such "trolling"... the waiting is tough enough!


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi All

Sorry not been on for a while things been a tad manic.  Just been trying to llok back through everyones responces but i'd be here all night if I tried responding to you all so I hope no one takes offence if I just say I hope everybody isn't haven't too much of a bad time.  Welcome to the newer ladies hope your first round of the lovely   Clomid isn't too bad for you.

I do have to say Chickaboo I can't believe you are not entitled to time out for appts regarding IVF treatment.  have you looked into your works Sickness and absence policy and checked what is written in that? I would definately approach your union rep and enquire if there is anything that can be done I thnk working for the NHS while going through this even more stressful as we have some idea of how the system works etc..  I hope you get something sorted. x

Had scan on Tues only had one folicle this time was told it was ready to go anytime so DH got a text telling to be ready for plenty on BMS.   think ready fifty shades of grey has helped lately lol If you haven't read it I suggest you do does get a bit steamy though lol    

Got told i'm not allowed any more clomid until my clinic appt which is now going to be sometime in November as finally got given a date to have the lap and dye won't be till 4th Oct as all the dates given before hand fell when I couldn't have it for one reason or another pre op booked for 4th sept.  Not sure how I feel about it tbh i'm trying not to think about it.  Fingers crossed clomid does the trick this monnth so I don't have to have it done.

Any how think i've bored you all enough for now 

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## beany34

Just a quickie - AF for me too! First proper day today so 6th & final round of clomid starts tomorrow night... in all honesty cant see it working, building mind to cope with ivf referral at appt on 18th Sept


----------



## lauren.x

Hey reso that's a pain with the cyst but least it wasn't an ectopic ! Hope the sickness hasn't been to bad and not stressing too much. I'm sure the book will be fine got one on eBay for £3 so if not then not much wasted lol. Yes it's in Dunfermline. Thanks it's going to be a busy one might have to be up for a week instead of the weekend lol. I'm not keen on peppermint tea but I do drink green tea with lemon 2-3 times a week. 

Thanks it's been going in slow the past week so hopefully it doesn't quicken up. But ye 4 months will go in quick with working etc. 

Pumpkin I'm on 6 months of clomid. But with hubby being away I'll be off it for 3 months but the specialist on thurs said that I've to be tracked on all cycles as they have been so strange. Plus I didn't get any bloods on the 2&3rd round so he want happy with them lol (they never answer the phone you have to leave a message) 

I've done 2 tests and the hospital done one on thurs and they were bfn so just waiting on AF hopefully will be here soon. The problem I've got is I love my food too and eat wheat and dairy products a lot so I've cut out bread and changed the pasta to rice pasta and cutting out as much as poss with dairy. But I'll see how it goes and see what the book says too. Thanks but after 3 tests it's deco a bfn but least I have 3-4 months of getting my body in a better state. I know I sound calm with this but I am getting to breaking point with waiting any longer, got to go back to the hospital in feb so I would have had 6 rounds of clomid and if it's still a bnf we will be looking in to other treatments. 

Hope all is good and have a wonderful weekend

Xx


----------



## Tazmaz

hey 

Beany sorry AF has shown up she really is becoming a pain for all of us.

I am on my last month of Clomid as well so looks like we will be heading IVF route too.

I'm not feeling my best this evening.  had a phone call from brother to tell me that he and his wife are expecting their first baby I feel completely crushed.  Finding it really hard to feel excited for them, thankfully he knows things haven't been working for me and DH so he told me first which was really sweet of him.  He knows it's not easy for me don't get me wrong i'm pleased for them but i have to say the green eyed monster has welll and truely mad an appearance and i'm struggling to put her back in her box.


----------



## Chickabooo

Hey everyone,

what a rotten time we are all having. So sorry for everyone who's AF showed up - Surfbabe and UFB. Beany I really hoped this was your month.
Tazmaz, I can just imagine how hard that news was to take. Especially as it is someone so close to you.  Everytime one of my friends tells me they are pregnant (like this morning) with their 2nd or 3rd I feel like I have been punched in the stomach. I often struggle to stay strong. We have to all remember our time will come and all our children will be just that extra bit special.
I too am heading for IVF and just awaiting my first appointment date. I don't hold out much hope for this month on Clomid but I guess you never know.   Currently day 6.


----------



## surfbabe

Hey beany & Ultra . sorry to hear your AF showed up too.
Looks like we´ll be exact cycle buddies this month .
Hoping this is our month   keep positive.
love
surf xx


----------



## Jt2

I'm new to clomide on 100mg first month on starting day 2-6, been symptom free except for day 6 when my dh was searching for his car keys to make a quick exit, he's been so understanding. 

We have a 10yr boy born 2001 naturally 11lb2oz . To date we've been trying seriously for 4 yrs, went to fertility clinic june 2011 all test done , unexplained fertility, probably down to my age (39)got lucky 2011 oct but our angel left us 30thdec. My periods after then were coming at 3wks with ovulation and temperatures all over the place!!!

The clinic I'm with are great, nhs Hexham , I've had my first scan done day 11 had 2 eggs at 26mm and 1 at 19mm, thought the clomide wasn't working because I'd been almost symptom free, but 3 eggs has put a smile back on my face. Back at the clinic for bloods 24th. 

There defo no one I know going through the month wishing away Af for ovulation to turn up onto the 2ww, so this is great for me sharing others ups and downs and actually knowing how they are feeling and they know how I'm feeling. 

I wish and hope every lady on this site loads of good wishes and we get to join a different club soon


----------



## reso

Hi, Pumpkin I just wanted to jump on and wish you luck for tomorrow.  Will be about all day if you want to chat at any point. 

Sorry this isn't a long post but on the phone and its not ideal.  Lauren, hope you're ok, want to reply properly tomorrow.

Hope you have both had good weekends,  

Becca x


----------



## Lisymb

kirsty - 
Hows your cycle going?? any more pains! ?hope you got lots of BMS in!! 
How is everyone else doing on here with their cycles?
Flossey - hows things hun ?? xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi lisymb,  cycle going ok i think, still not sure when i actually ovulated.  no more pains like before, just been having af type pains really nothing serious, im hoping its worked this month, had a few symptoms but not sure if its just me reading too much into it or not.  currently on cd21, had lots of ewcm and some light pink blood when i wiped yesterday but nothing since, had a few af type pains for the last day or so on and off..... im trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard.

how are you?

hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## surfbabe

Jt2 - welcome to the group.  hope here you can share your fertility journey.
good luck. .3 eggs is good 
im on CD 5.  taking clomid & i know how you feel. no yet sent my DH running! i mainly yet bad night sweats
hoping we get our BFP soon  
love, 
surf
x


----------



## Tazmaz

Hey

Can anyone that's had the Lap and Dye tell me how much time they had to take of work, I've not received any information from the hospital yet about it but I have been told that I may have up to 2 weeks off work.

I'm hoping for info when I have my preop check.

hope everyones doing ok


----------



## ultrafirebug

I was off work Thurs, Fri and back on Mon. I wasn't in much pain x


----------



## Dudders

Hello my lovelies,

Hope you're all well.  Well my next step has been decided and it is ovarian drilling, which my amazing consultant has helped me get through the nhs and booked me straight in for my op as soon as they got the referral.  I feel so lucky, and will be having it done next month!  Partly the reason I came back to tell you is that it is a laparoscopic surgery and I wanted to say to Tazmaz that from what I've heard most people go back to work within four or five days.  I have a pre op assessment next week so I'll see if I can find anything else out and let you know Tazmaz.  It's quite possible I'll be back on Clomid shortly after the drilling, so I may well be back to see you all soon!  Take care all xxx


----------



## Peep

Eek, good luck dudders!! So brilliant and exciting! Good luck to everyone cycling or getting ready to cycle. This time feels lucky! As for me, I'm on CD13 and going for my first scan tomorrow am. The hot flushes and insomnia calmed down after CD7 but seem to be back with a vengeance now, is it normal? I only expected bad symptoms whilst taking tablets, maybe I was overly optimistic! Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Tazmaz

hey ladies

thanks ultrafire bug and dudders any news greatfully received good luck with the drilling sounds painful but I hope it works for you 

After I posted last had a rough early afternoon ended up coming home from work early.  what is it with people around us getting pregnant its like buses there are never anyabout then all appear at once..

One of our managers finished today before her wedding next week and it was announced during her presentation that she is pregnant I wouldn't of minded but the other manager that was doing the presentation knew that I got told my brother was expecting and that I was struggling to get my head round it.  cut a long story short I freaked and went into full on meltdown.       

I'm now currently on 2ww so i'm trying desperatley to think positive and am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that that it has finally worked this month.

Peep I only ever suffered with hot sweats which I generally had at night as I took it before I went to bed generally I onbly suffered for a few days but have had a couple where it continued for well over a week.

Damn side effects are a nuisence but hopefully will will dot he trick for someof us at some point 

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## moo84

Dudders- good luck with the od!
Tazmaz- all the best for 2ww, have my fingers crossed for you.
Peep- you're on same cycle day as me, I don't get scans but good luck for yrs, I have blood test booked for next week. Hot flushes seem to have settled for me, but either the Clomid or my hormones have made me a bit crazy the past 2 days!! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Jt2

Got to the end of THE wk of ttc and looking forward to some off plan fun lol. We defo say the I love you word less during THE fertile wk, we love each other loads but it's soooo takes the edge of things when it's by a calendar
.  
Thanks surfbabe for welcome on the 2ww now and I'll keep posting because reading everyone else's symptoms has somewhat put my mind at rest so I kinda know what to expect and that the clomid might give me false preg symptoms. 
I'm on hols at the mo and it's really getting to me at work because everyday some else is pregnant, my usual mantra "is will be my turn soon" but starting to think why not me now, haven't I stood in line long enough? 

Peep & tazman ill be keeping my fingers crossed with you x


----------



## sunhog

Hi All,

Tazmaz I know how you feel I felt a bit like that last night on the way home from work on the bus, everyone who got on was either preggo or had a baby with them, felt like I was looking too much but couldn't help it   Hopefully this time will be your time  

AF showed up yesterday which wasn't really a surprise but still annoying, I'm trying to decide if I should have a break from clomid for a month, I've turned into a raging hormonal lunatic, Jt2 I feel so sorry for my hubby I've been taking my symptoms out in him eek!

Dudders good luck with OD. Moo hope your blood test goes ok and your scan peep.

Good luck chickboo and surfbabe  

Beany hope your 6th round is going ok xxx


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi ladies

Thanks sunhog, jt2 and moo84.

sunhog sorry AF has shown

Well made it into work today had a long chat with my line manager thankfully he was quite understanding and actually took the time to try and see where i was coming from.  there has now been some talk of what is likely to happen when the other manager comes back from her hols as she sits opposite me so there has already been some suggestion of either me or her moving desks personally I don't think I should have to move my desk but we will see what happens.  I was quite surprised that they were trying to take into account my feelings. (something they have never bothered with before, maybe it was the 4 weeks I had of sick!!! 

I feel different for some reason on this 2ww I feel alot calmer about it considering everything else that has happened in the last few days  I'm not sure if i've just resigned myself to the fact that it won't work again.  it's making me feel a little confused though.    it's either that or the Clomid has finally driven me completely round the bend    

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## pumpkin34

Hello Ladies,

Just thought I'd update following my appointment on Monday.  Got to see the main man this time lol instead of the registrar I normally get so that was good as he seemed a bit more knowledgable.  He's given me another 3 months of Clomid (last ones) and has doubled the dose this time to 100mg.  Said higher chances of multiples with larger dose but I'll take what I can get lol.  Also said I'm to go for day 21 blood tests every month this time which is a pain in the **** as I have to go back to Hertfordshire where I'm originally from. I kept my doctor there due to the fact Herts provide IVF funding for ladies my age whereas Southampton where I am now, don't.  So unfair!!!  Waiting to see if I suffer any side effects on the higher dose, I'm on day 2 of the tablets and not noticing much apart from some tiredness.  Fingers crossed something happens otherwise the next step is IVF  .  Oh, I did ask if it's really true that if Clomid is going to work it's most likely to happen in the first 3 months and was told that's rubbish?!  

Anyway, Reso I hope you're feeling ok.  Have you been telling people or keeping it to yourself for now?  I'm sure I'd be dying to tell everyone lol.  You must be so glad not to have the stress of the whole Clomid thing anymore.  The book you recommended arrived today by the way, had a quick look and see there's plenty of stuff on acupuncture and bits about diet so I reckon it'll be a good read.

Lauren, same as me, I also only had bloods done with my first round so it's good they'll be tracking you next time (think really they should always do that anyway to help you get the most out of your treatment).  Sorry to hear about your BFNs and I hope AF has shown.  Some time off Clomid while your hubby is away will probably be good in some ways and at least it takes some of the stress out of it not having to try for a while, and you can go out and let your hair down.  I know being younger doesn't make it any easier to deal with but at your age I can't help but feel sure you'll get there in the end so don't get down.  

Better get going or I'll be late for work!!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey pumpkin, 

That's good news you seen the right guy ! I'm sure you will get your bfp this time with it being 100mg and with getting bloods every time is good too !! Same about the travel tho how long will it take you ? 

Not heard that will work only in the 1st 3 months. 

I know I think everyone should get tracked so you you the right days and how big the follicle is going to be etc. yes it's typical the day hubby goes I get my AF on day bloody 54. Your right time off clomid will be good yes no stress about baby's but stress worrying about hubby but I will try not to stress out too much lol 

Thanks pumpkin I know I think I've just been so down with hubby going away it got me down but hay ho, he went this morning so ill be fine in a few days and start getting my body in better shape. 

Hey reso how you getting on ? Is the morning sickness getting better ? 

I got the book the other day but started to read it today looks intresting so will be good to see what will help. 

Take care 

Lauren xx


----------



## Jt2

I thought I had the monopoly at work on being the only one to have fertitily problems, but I mentioned when I popped into work to see friends that I was dreading having bloods taken(I have bearly there veins) and a work college who doesn't usually engage in conversation with me was interested in why I having the bloods taken to cut a long story short told her my long journey and where I'm at. 

It was so funny she understood my infertility jargon eg 2ww, af etc, but she gave me hope, she has a beautiful 3yr old daughter after 7yrs of trying, she ended up conceiving through ivf because her then partner left her and she had to use donar sperm, but it just goes to show that I may only be half way through my my journey or almost there but it will happen


----------



## Jt2

Dam technology accidentally posted last post to soon, bloods being done tomorrow and still symptom free except for bloating and extreme hunger is this usual form for clomide 

Sunhog sorry to hear your af turned up😢 x


----------



## sunhog

JT2 the first lot of clomid I took made me eat like a pig! The next two months were ok. x


----------



## Emms80

Hi everyone,
So far I have taken my first lot of Clomid and have had two scans to folicle track. I have one folie on the right side which measures 19 and my Lining is 8.5. Is this good? 

my left side she said on tuesday was growing a few small ones but then on todays scan she said its a little Polycystic!! Thats made me worry now, could that be due to the clomid as on previous scans they told me there was no signs of any cysts etc??


----------



## reso

Pumpkin that's good news.  I do think it makes more sense to be scanned and have bloods each cycle because then you know exactly what it going on and I think it makes more sense than just giving the meds and leaving us to it!  

I also have the travel issue because of my other meds I didn't want to lose my GP before I had to, it's 2 hours for me at the moment but I feel safe there and I work from home sometimes so I can manage to juggle things about.  I have said to H that I will move when we get past 20 weeks as to me that's a good, safe time to get to.  The travel is a pain though, is your work flexible or understanding enough with this or will you just have to use up AL? 

Someone I know was successful on her last go of clomid so I really wouldn't read too much into the 3rd go thing, honestly,    

Lauren, I'm sorry to hear that things have been hard, I will be sending lots of vibes for him.  xx

As for me, nausea still constant which is beginning to get to me, I feel awful talking negatively about something we fought so long for but it's been weeks now and it's constant, I just wish it would ease up just a wee bit and then it would be better.  We have just told my mum, (dad died a few years ago) and his folks.  They both know that we were being seen at the clinic but no details so with H's folks one of our friends has just announced their pregnancy and his folks know them.  So H sat down and started talking about them being pregnant and then dropped in, "so that will be 6 weeks before ours".  Lots of tears as the penny dropped, lol.  It's quite nice just having it between us although there are people who we do want to tell but just want to wait to be safe.  

I hope you find the book helpful, I do think that it had something to do with beginning to sort my body out before I went on the clomid, it can't have done any harm anyway. 

Thinking of you both, hope you are doing ok. xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Second cycle done; no cigar.

I am almost certain that this is a waste of time for me as I am concerned about the fallopian tube blockage I have been told I have. 

Wondering whether at my age (40) it is also possibly counter-productive to over-stimulate egg production, only for them to most likely end up wasted. I feel really depressed about all this right now and have chatted with husband about starting IVF sooner than we had planned. Just don't know if I can face four more months of Clomid with such very slim chance of success. Granted, IVF is no magic wand either, but would just feel like a more sensible option maybe. Apart from the horrific cost. I wonder if writing to my local health authority about the NICE recommendation chance to 42 years of age would do any good.


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi ladies,

Emms, I wouldn't give up all hope this cycle. I know they recommend every 2-3 days for the BD but that doesn't mean it still can't happen at all after 24 hours. It only takes one little swimmer to make it.
SCFL -i fell your pain especially as I also turn 40 next month. I have decided to go for IVF after 3 months of clomid just because of my age. From the research I did there is greater chance with IVF than clomid if the clomid didn't work within 3 months. I now have an appointment in September which would mean starting in October so I have another clomid cycle to try first - remember it takes a while just to get an appointment. The clinic I have booked into quote success rates in the 40-42 age group as about 35% success of a live birth. The cost is the bit that hurts of course.
Sunhog - sorry your AF arrived, fingers crossed for this cycle.
Moo and Peep, hope your cycles are going well.
Tazmaz, I'm glad they are understanding at work. I have to do 2 night shifts on labour ward next week. I'm dreading it. Last time I left shaking and in tears when I saw a baby being born. This time if that happens again there will be no one to take over from me in the middle of the night, I just have to suck it up and deal with it  

You know ladies. I've always known I desperately wanted to be a mum of 3, so much so that when I was still single at the age of 34 I went through an IVF cycle and froze some of my eggs in the hope I would meet they right guy later. I was looking at the success rates recently of having a baby with a frozen egg and discovered they are as good as with fresh eggs at the age you froze them with the most recent freezing procedures.  Giving me a chance of 40-60% of having a baby with my eggs. I got really excited.  But I called my clinic yesterday to ask about my eggs and they said back in 2006 when I did it they were still using an old freezing method. That reduces my chances of having a baby with those eggs to just 5% - most of the eggs are likely to not survive the thawing process, and they only managed to collect 5. I can't tell you how devaststed I am. 5% is hardly worth thinking about. If I had done it just 2 years later it would have been with the better technique. The whole process cost me £5000! And I pay storage fees every year. I never thought I would even need them but now it looks like I do. 5%, PAH! Why is this journey so increadibly difficult?? Why do some people just get to meet a great guy, settle down and have a family with no issues and others have to face an enourmous struggle??

I hope everyone has a good weekend   C x


----------



## beany34

Hello girls - I don't know about you but it looks like it's going to another rainy bank holiday for me, there was a ruble of thunder a few minutes ago as well!

Chick - I can't believe you thought to freezer some eggs, that should be something your GP recommends if you turn 30 childless! That's absolutely gutting that it's turned out to be almost no help in your ttc journey   I hope you cope better with the night shifts this week.

Super - I know I am a few years behind you but I too feel time running out, I'm steadily approaching 35... Sounds like you would be better looking into IVF since clomid isn't going to stop your tube blockage problems, seems strange they'd recommend it but maybe you've got a doctor like mine who prescribed clomid because it was easier than the alternatives!!!

Emms   You've still plenty on chance for success so get to it  !

Jt2 & Tazmaz I wish I were as brave you and could and open up to someone at work! I'm wondering if I'll need to when it comes to time off for IVF but I just feel it's too personal to discuss! Of course if I know I'm going to ask the doctor to sign me off sick I guess they have the right to know??

Ok I'm now glad I didn't put the washing outside, it's not just raining its hammering it down!

Well its our BMS weekend too although I've no idea when the best time is, each clomid month has been totally different and I've narrowed my prime time down to sometime before next friday! I didn't get any symptoms last months and this month I think I'm having hot flushes but only very occasionally and only during the day - again completely different to the other 5 cycles.... so nothing really to report, counting down the days to my next appointment to discuss next steps which I'm really looking forward to because until proven otherwise I believe I'll have a better chance with IVF     and can't wait to get started!

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Emmzie1980

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok?  I haven't posted in a while as been feeling really low but have been popping on to see how everyone is getting on.  Although I wish none of us were in this situation, it is comforting to know there are other people that understand what a slog this journey can be and I'm sure we will all get our BFP's in the end!

I just have a quick question I'm hoping someone can help with.  I'm on second month of 50mg clomid days 2-6. I got positive OPK on 10th aug (day 13)and according to my dates AF was due 24th (yesterday day 27). So far preg tests have been BFN and apart from usual clomid side effects of sore bb and nausea I certainly don't feel preg.  Having had mc few months ago I remember def feeling different.

My mind has now gone into overdrive and I'm worried that clomid has really messed up my body.  Have heard of women having to take medication to restart their periods or having ectopic preg which don't show up on HPTs! If it wasn't the weekend I would have gone to see my GP but will have to wait until Monday, unless of course AF appears.  Never thought I would say it but think I will be slightly relieved if AF did appear!

Would really appreciate any advice if anyone has experienced this.

Wishing you all well xx


----------



## Jt2

Thanks sunhog, been eating like crazzzy, lost 3stone to get on the clomid and increase my chances, so its time to reign things in and not undo all my good work.

Beany34 i have been fortunate that ive got support from work, its helped me when ive had to pop out for scans etc or ive been in the grip of ragging hormones and ive been able to do work in a stockroom, probably to everyone benefit because when i feel the red mist decending or yet another pregnancy has been announced i could just say how I feel in not a very ladylike fashion with a few blue words. 

Emmzie1980 im only on my first round of clomid 100mg so ive not experinced my cycle being messed up yet,but im under the impression it should  make it more regular give or take two days extra and thats advice from my consultant as ive been having periods every 20days with a LPD and it should increase my cycle upto a few days extra to give the egg more time to cook lol  but fingers crossed for you. With my one and only boy it took me 2wks to get a postive result even though my boobs had turned into beachballs that couldnt be touched and i hurled at the smell of cooked food.

On cd19 no sign of af turning up(usual af every 20days) so looks like clomid is giving me some extra time for eggy to hang around and cook   af doesnt show up on the sly x 

Im back to work sunday and all through bank hols, so will probably be in that hols blues situation lolx  good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## beany34

Hi Emmzie, try not to panic! Doctors consider up to 35 days to be normal and a luteal phase of 12-16 days is normal, 14 days is just most common. Clomid has messed up my cycles which has made it hard to predict if af is late or not for example I had positive opk on day 11 and AF appeared on day 29! No idea if ov was late or luteal phase was long or both!! ... just sit tight for a few days and test again if no af by monday but fingers crossed for you!

Jt2 fingers crossed for you for, you must be thinking of testing soon with such short cycles? And back to work tomorrow poor you not getting to enjoy the long weekend, i hope you get extra holidays to make up for it!

X


----------



## Emmzie1980

Thanks Jj2 and Beany34.  I really appreciate you replying.

Still no sign of AF but don't feel as frantic.  Will put it down to clomid so certainly not getting my hopes up  

Best of luck to you both xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Girls im ok, just not been online for some time. im all ok. miscarried proiperly and bleeding all stopped so its final now. heartbreaking still but ill be ok

hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hey girls 

That's rubbish that yous both have to travel quite far, reso 2 hours is far but like you said if you feel safe and if you are going to move then suppose it makes sence. 

Reso I hope the nausea stops or calms down soon !!! I think I would be moaning all the time if I had it like you so don't worry, bet your mum is over the moon, and bless his parents their faces must have been a picture, so glad everything is going ok apart from the ms, how far are you now ?? 

The book is so helpful !! Thank you, everything just makes sence, so wish I found this years ago. 

Thanks reso, spoke to him today and hes ok enjoying the weather 55 degres out there  so unfair wish it was sunny and hot here. 

Well as for me I'm a bit down in the dumps with hubby being away, but next week will be back to normal lol, I think the stress/worry with him going away has played such a huge part in it, I know the 3 months off will help a lot and with the book too, but it's still hard known that we can't do anything for the 3-4 months and it's more time behind, but like I said it will give me time to sort my body out. 

Hope you both are ok and had a nice weekend

Lauren xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Flossey - hope your ok *hugs*

Hi to everyone else

On cycle 3 and have been throwing up my food over he past couple of days. On day 11 so will start ov testing tonight. Has anyone else experienced this? It seems to happen if I eat a main meal, not snacks.


----------



## Jt2

Ekk got my bloods back and they were 188, nurse said that was good, is it? I wouldn't know any different, can you ladies share you insight into this for me! 

Still no af, got to go infor preg test if no af by this Friday, I'm so worried by any twinge or cramp just incase I come on, saying extra prays and praying to false gods if I have to

How's everyone else doing after the damp bank hols? X


----------



## pumpkin34

Hello Ladies,

I hope you both enjoyed the bank holiday weekend?  Mine turned out to be the one from hell, had friends down to stay and they both got trollied and had a bust up lol...    Thank goodness for a normal working week lol.

Reso, sorry to hear you're still suffering with sickness.  Ginger is the only remedy I know of but how well it works I have no idea.  It's so difficult to treat when you're not allowed to take this and not allowed to take that!  I just hope it eases up for you as it must be pretty tiring.  
I don't blame you for keeping a GP that you feel safe with - the good ones can be hard to find and if it suits you like it does me then it's worth doing the journey (for a while at least).  Luckily I'm self-employed so it means I can take time off pretty easily albeit unpaid of course.  I just hope that all of this doesn't take forever as the thought of trailing back and forth between here and Herts in order to get my 3 IVF attempts on the NHS fills me with dread.  The stress of treatment which I can only imagine combined with 100 miles each way of travel would be a nightmare.  Oh nothing like a bit of positivity eh?!!  You need to share some more baby news to brighten things up!!

Lauren, I hope you've perked up a bit  .  Must be so terribly stressful when your hubby goes away.  We all think we have stress and problems but doing something like that and putting your life on the line is something else, and I'm sure if there's any Karma the pair of you will get your wish... it's just we'd like to know when wouldn't we!!!  
How're you getting on with the book?

Well it's day 8 of my 1st go on 100mg of Clomid.  No side effects, just a bit tired and emotional but I can't say for sure that it's that that's causing it - I was tired and emotional before lol.  My acupuncture man has gone home to China for a few weeks and my next appointment isn't til the 17th September so I'm going all out on these last 3 goes with temping and charting, OPKs and vitamins - it's like a full time blimin' job!  Just me on the crazy Clomid now  

Hope you're both doing ok.
xx


----------



## moo84

Jt2 and Emmzie1980 good luck both of you, hopefully your AF's will stay away  !

I have my cd21 blood test tomorrow. I booked it on day 1, but only tonight I've realised I don't actually know what it is they test for??!! - Can anyone help? Is it progesterone levels? I'm having it done at my GP surgery, so hoping the nurse will know what to send off for!!
I've contined to have some wierd cramping all week, not sure what it is. I haven't managed to see any pattern in my temperatures so still not sure whether I'm fooling myself into thinking I've ovulated this month... I suppose time will tell with the blood test.

I hope everyone else is getting on ok xx


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Moo,

yes it will be day 21 progesterone that they test for. They normally like a value of greater than 30 to indicate ovulation is likely to have occurred. I also have had wierd crampings throughout but especially especially around day 21 with all my cycles of clomid. I always hoped it was implantation but sadly it hasnt been. Good luck with your day21 test


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey ladies, hope everything is going ok with everyone! So much had been posted since I was last on so I'm not going to try and catch up! Just got back from reading festival and it was quite a challenge with all the lovely sideys. Not really sure what is going on at the moment, been given an otd of 3rd September which is pretty close but I think I will just wait it out!


----------



## moo84

welcome back Mrs K! fingers crossed for you for 3rd Sept  

I had my blood test done this morning - eventually (!) the nurse was new and really rubbish!! she took 4 attempts to get just one vial of blood - and I know that I am easy to do, I have had hundreds of tests over the years, and am a regular blood doner. I was close to taking the needle off her and having a go myself!   Apparently the results should be back Friday afternoon, so atleast it's not too long to have to wait. Then I suppose it's just another week or so to wait to see if AF turns up!

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey moo good luck with the test results today sorry to hear that your nurse was a bit of a butcher, I've had that a few times too! I think it's just luck of the draw! Fingers crossed you get the results you need and after stays far away! x


----------



## Emms80

Hi everyone, Well my first clomid month has been a rollercoaster. 

Found out this morning that the folicle hasnt grown as well as expected. Im on CD19 and still no ovulation. Folicle is only measuring 15 and hasnt grown much since last scan on tuesday.

Got to double my dose next month. 

I feel disappointed. It all seemed so positive at the first few scans. Feel like my body is working against me. 

One month down  

Did anyone else have problem with their doses at first?


----------



## Emmzie1980

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!

Just wanted to share my news, I tested last Sunday and got a BFP! Was really shocked! Had been an awful week and clomid side effects were really starting to get me down and I was actually questioning if I was doing the right thing continuing with it even though I was only two months in! I definitely underestimated the emotional effects of it and felt under real pressure for it to work.  Just wanted to share my news as it always gave me hope when I read about other peoples BFP when on clomid!

It's been a roller coaster of a week as I have constant cramping for 3 days and brown discharge (sorry if TMI!). Got HCG level tested on Tuesday and it was 89.  Retested today and it has gone up to 411-phew!! I was really prepared for bad news and guess after almost 4 years trying and one miscarriage I was expecting it.  

Emms80 sorry to hear clomid dosage hasn't worked.  Please try and keep positive as clomid might be the thing that works for you and upping the dosage may be just what you need. 

Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Chickabooo

Congratulations Emmzie     Thats fantastic news.
I love it when this stuff actually works for someone.


----------



## surfbabe

Congrats Emmzie! so happy for you. 
thanks for posting the good news. gives us all hope to keep persevering with the clomid.
I wish all the best for healthy pregnancy.
love,
surf x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Congrats emmzie that's amazing news!!!
Emms my reaction has been stronger each time as it does build up in your system, first cycle I was one follie at 13 on  day 12 and round 2 was two at 13 and 15 and this cycle was 18 and 19 on day 11!! Just try to stay positive as emmzie has proven, it can work!


----------



## moo84

Congratulations emmzie!! That's fantastic news. Good luck for a healthy pregnancy  .
Emms80 sorry to hear yr news. I've had a bit of a knock too- got the results from my d21 blood test yesterday and I haven't ovulated. Waiting to hear back from my consultant as to the plan from here, I'm assuming they will double the dose and see what happens. Feeling pretty down about it, I'd convinced myself  it would have worked as I'd had all the side effects, but my body just hasn't responded  

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Let's hope there are a few more bfp's on this thread soon    xx


----------



## Emms80

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I am really dissapointed that it hasnt worked  It feels like a failure and the months on clomid are limited so to have one month of it not working isnt great especially after it all seemed to pointing in the right direction. 

mrs kristicle - thats good to know that it builds up and has a stronger effect each cycle. Are you being scanned each month?

Moo -  Really disappointing isnt it. I feel like my bodys working against me. I was really positive at the start and I too had side effects so thought it was really working and then with the two positive scans looking good and showing folicles I thought we were really on track. Im feeling pretty down about it too. When will you hear from your consultant to find out whats going to happen? Im guessing they will double your dose?

Emmzie - fantastic news, congratulations! You are proof that this stuff does the job


----------



## Emmzie1980

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies, I really appreciate them.  

I wish you all good luck and have no doubt there will be more positive clomid stories on this thread.  I know it can be hard when you feel you have hit rock bottom but there is always hope.  Never give up 

Take care 

Xx


----------



## even

hello everyone, need some advice please, preferably this weekend cos need to talk to work on Mon - the clinic is abroad so tx reeks havoc with work cos of the time off needed.

to cut a long story short, my overseas clinic prescribed me clomid when they shouldn't have, my amh is 20 (from memory), my fertility MOT scan showed that I ovulate and there is good/great fertility in my family on both sides.  They insisted I take 500mg over 5 days.  I didn't have time to research it on top of everything else so I took it.

I had "rushing" side effects on the last night of taking it, blurred vision in the morning.
My ovaries produced FOUR ripe follies and womb lining was only 4.5mm, I abandoned tx as I'm single and really do not want twins/triplets/quads - i would feel like my family was all over in one go.
Day 19 I started itching, raised lumps, day 20 today and more lumps + itching

What are the chances that i will have multiple follies in my next cycle?  Cos if the chances are significant then I'll skip tx this cycle.
Really grateful for any help xxxxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Moo and emms I know it's hard but you just have to remember that this is only the first step and it may take a bit of trial and error to get it working!
As for me, I have that horrible sinking feeling, I woke up this morning positive that it hasn't worked again. I have brown spotting this morning and it's far too late for implantation so just like the last2 months it must be the early onset of after
. I would say that I was gutted but I can't say I'm surprised, we do everything right each month and time everything perfectly but it's just not happening for us. I'm a bit upset about having to do anothermonth for what seems like no reason! 
Hope everyone else is keeping positive there are success stories out there!


----------



## lauren.x

Hey pumpkin

How are you getting on ? Any side effects ? 100 miles each way  that must be a nightmare, but if you feel safer and will get the 3 temps it Will be worth it, just hope the clomid will work before ivf. 

Ye I'm good thanks, a lot better now, spoke to him last night which was nice but so hard when don't hear anything for a few days. He the book is fab finding it to help me a lot with everything. And gives more info on what I could find on google. How are you getting on with it ? 

Reso hope your keeping ok and the sickness is wearing off (hopefully) 

Lauren xx


----------



## babybluz

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me asking a few questions 

Flossy sorry to hear of  the heart breaking time you have had recently  
Good luck on your cycles everyone  

I was wondering if having ovarian drilling and clomid is done on the nhs and if so is it offered with same criteria as Ivf ?

Thank you for your time 

BB


----------



## beany34

Just popping on quick to say   to Emmzie! 

I'm not having a good month either, I'll catch up soon.

Nice to have you back Mrs K but sorry to hear about your potential spotting  

Moo & Emms - trial and error, chin up and fingers crossed for next month  

B x


----------



## surfbabe

Hey Beany & Ultra  - how you doing this month? i think we both started clomid same days.
im now CD 18 - got +ve OPK & ovulation pains yesterday. - been BD since thurs & all weekend hoping this is our month! going in for prog bloods on thurs to check ovulation.
thinking of you . 
love,
surf
x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hello ladies

I am doing okay atm, just had my hen do, get married 6 weeks today arghhhh lol

Hey babybluz, thank you for your kind comment. As for your question, I had it done on the NHS, and i cant have ivf due to my partner having children, i too had clomid free as well. that is given to anyone they feel would benefit from it, but every primary care trust is different, are you with a clinic yet? your doctor should be able to refer you, anything i can help with please ask, and welcome to the thread

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Emmzie - what wonderful news.  Congrats!
Beany & Kristicle - I've not been feeling very positive this month either.  Think its because its the the last of clomid for me.
Surf - I've not had a positive OPK test yet however i'm just noticing the changes I get before I ovulate so hopefully it will be soon.  Blood test is on Friday. If I don't fall pregnant this month we will be having IVF again. 

Good luck with your cycle Surf and to everyone else cycling x


----------



## Lisymb

Abacus I can't believe they prescribed you 500 mg that's a huge amount and surely not safe. I would check with a clinic before u take that amount again. They usually say if your scan shows more than 3 follicles that you shouldn't have bms. After those levels off clomid I'd be inclined to see what happens in Ur next cycle without any tablets as you will still be under the effects of last cycle!
Babybluz- welcome and as flossey said they offer both on nhs. I have found thSt the throw clomid at everyone at the beginning to see if it works and then they do further investigations such as lap n dye and drilling a bit further down the line. Good luck.
Flossey hope u enjoyed Ur hen do xx


----------



## reso

Hi Pumpkin, how are you getting on, are you being tracked 'properly' this time and if so are things looking more positive?  That's a shame about the acupuncture, pity he couldn't have recommended someone else to you just for a couple of weeks while he is away.  

That sounds like a rather difficult weekend, did they apologise to you at all since or just left it?  Hope you have had quieter weekends since! It's so frustrating to feel 'safe' at a hospital or with a GP and then something happens so you have to travel further to keep that feeling. This is where being self employed or, in my case, covering a large area, means that it's a lot easier to schedule appointments without too many questions being asked about what you're up to.  I don't know if I could cope with having to hide it from work as well.  Well, I am, but I don't have to report to anyone so I suit myself.  Clearly whittering now so will stop,  

Lauren, am glad that the book is useful for you, I must admit I really liked it and a lot of things did kind of fall in place and the description of the differences between Eastern and Western medicine as treating a dam really did make sense.  But because she doesn't dismiss western medicine and that you can use them in conjunction it made me feel better about trying everything.  I actually took it to my acupuncturist and he hadn't heard of it but he copied down the title and name and I am sure he went off to buy it, keep looking to see if I can now see it on his bookshelf!  Hope you're doing ok. 

As for me, well, things haven't been great if I'm honest, (and I hate saying that because I am so lucky to be in this position that I feel so awful to complain), it's really beginning to take it's toll.  The nausea sickness is now 24 hours and nothing is helping it, I have tried anti-sickness meds which haven't worked.  Some days I can't even take fluids and I know I am supposed to be peeing more but I go maybe 2 a day and am struggling with headaches and dizziness, I am sure this is now down to dehydration.  I wake in the night to be sick and then can't get back to sleep for the nausea so tiredness isn't helping.  I know if I could just get some sleep, or if the nausea was either day or night I know I could cope better, it's just the relentlessness of it all that I am struggling with. 

I so hope this passes as 12 weeks!  I am going to see the midwife again tomorrow to check in with her and have a chat with her about everything so here is hoping that they can give me something else to help. 

Sorry, really didn't mean that to be that long and depressing, I am sure I will bounce back soon. 

Thinking of you both, hope you are both doing ok. 

Becca


----------



## beany34

Yes I'm CD 18 too but had positive opk ok CD 10, we were on with good BD timing wise but my temps havent increased so I can't have ovulated yet   I've been getting hot flushed for the last 7 days, its all sounding like a repeat of my mega long cycle 4 . I assume I'm not going to ovulate with it being so long since lh surge - anyone any ideas?

I've got my follow up appt on 18th, praying AF makes an appearance so we can get the ivf ball rolling.

Sounds like you've timed it perfectly this month surf! Fingers crossed 

If its not your lucky month ultra we might be ivf cycle buddies.... eek  

Big hugs to everyone
X


----------



## Dudders

Hey beany,

You can still ovulate hun, as you can get an lh surge because your body gears up to ov, but sometimes it doesn't happen then and you will have a second lh surge.  For example, assuming you ovd on your 41 day cycle, it would have been around cd27 and unless you were still doing opks or had a blood test at cd34 you wouldn't have noticed.  Don't rule yourself out quite yet.  Good luck at your follow up appt xx

Big hugs to moo and emms, I know how disappointing it is when it doesn't work, but hopefully you just need a higher dose - this is often the case, so please don't panic yet.  Btw emms, it is usually 3 or 6 months of ovulatory cycles they will give you, so this one may not count - worth checking if you can xx

AFM this time in 7 days I will be lying on an operating table eeek!  So I may well be back here with you quite soon.  Good luck to you all in the meantime.


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Ladies,

Emms and Moo I'm sorry Clomid didn't work for you this month. Hopefully an increased dose will do the trick.
Surf - I hope this is your month, Beany and UFB I hope this is your month too otherwise I may see you in the IVF thread.
Dudders, good luck next week, I hope it all goes well.

I realised yesterday that I wasn't pregnant again this cycle. It's the bit I find hardest every month. I can't help but get my hopes up a bit and when they are dashed seem to have a day or 2 of just tears rolling   My IVF appointment is in 2 weeks. I am terrified I have run out of eggs and nothing will ever work.  I feel like I started clomid feeling hopeful and have finished it feeling just despair. 
I never thought completing my family would be this difficult and I certainly never thought I would end up having to pay for something which just seems such a basic human right - to have children.

I may go to an IVF thread soon so I wanted to thank you all for your support and listening ears. This is a difficult journey but would have been even harder without you all. I hope everyone gets a BFP soon


----------



## surfbabe

Thanks Ultra & Beany for replies & encouragement. have been thinking of you.
Now in 2ww & hoping & praying. if this month fails doc wants me to up dosage to 100mg. they havent yet suggested IVF to me.
Beany - as Dudders said you could still have ovulated or yet to ovulate even tho got LH surge early. so dont give up hope.
Chickaboo - good luck with IVF.
baby hopes to everyone
love 
surf x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lysmb

Yeah i did thanks, ill put up some pics at some point,or you can add me to ******** xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey ladies, good luck to all those who seem to be moving on to ivf, I imagine it won't be too much longer until I join  you. No af yet but I've had consistent brown spotting since I was last on here. She is definitely on her way though just wish she would get a move on. I just don't understand, I should be ovulating earlier each month according to my follicle scans and yet my cycles are still going over 30 days. Today is day 32 and yesterday was supposed to be otd for 19 days after expected ovulation! It's just not adding up really and it's sooo frustrating! Any ideas why that might be?


----------



## babybluz

Hi ladies thank you for the welcome 

I am with a clinic already just waiting for my follow up appt after failed fet . We didn't get offered clomid went straight into Ivf asi got Pcos and dp low sc and motility but his lifestyle changes and vitamins  seemed to help as we didn't need icsi  in the end . So im wondering if we should ask to give ovarian drilling a d clomid a try ? 
Can you get ohss on clomid ?
Thank you 
Hope you have a great wedding day 

BB


----------



## Emms80

hi ladies....quick question..

first cycle on clomid, told by clinic after having folicle scans and a blood test that i wont ovulate this month and to double dose next time. So gave up using OPK and BDing as felt quite defeated. 

Anyway, Im on CD 26 and Ive have become quite bloated the last few days and yesterday and today have been having AF type cramps and lower back ache. Today I wiped (sorry for tmi) and had quite a lot EWCM. So I have just done a ovulation test and its showing two lines, Could I be ovulating or is it too late this month? Very confused.   Do we BD just incase or not?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Emms, i've still not ovulated but the line is darker today so having BMS tonight and so on. I've got my 21 day blood test on Friday so I'm interested to know if I've ovulated or not by then. I know it can happen later so there's no harm in having BMS just in case x


----------



## surfbabe

hi Emms.
on one of my clomid cycles i ovulated late CD 23  so you could be ovulating as late as as CD26 as clomid makes cycles much longer
so i would try BDing so you dont lose out.
good luck
x


----------



## Hails

hello ladies  

hi to all the newbies, i hope you're all doing super well....   sorry i aint been on here in a while   wasn't sure to post or not..

flossey _   6 weeks til the big day   you must be so excited. Be a wonderful day for you  

Me- still haven't moved in to the new house   everything going in just takes so much time... keeping good and all is well..   

any advice i can give just mail me    xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey how is everyone getting on? I am back to the start and cycle day 4 now, two more days of pills and then I'm done, this is last chance saloon for Clomid before the special measures come into affect, sounds like I will be going in for the works!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi ya hails,

Pleased to hear from you, glad your doing well? Always want to hear from you.

Now 5 weeks arghh, 1st af came yesterday its so bad I been told to stay in bed by doctors  but to be expected since the mc I guess.  can start trying again now bit scared but the effects from drilling won't last long so need to use every window of opportunity while I can 

Private message me, be nice to catch up when you have time zxx

Lots of love to everyone else x


----------



## beany34

Hi ladies, just a quick update... I got another positive on opk yesterday (day 23) so we are on with the BMS again but I still hold out little hope this month. I'll certainly be looking for investigations when i see my consultant, I had normal regular cycles before clomid!  Honestly think clomid was always going to be a waste of time for me and 6 months later I'm older and more frustrated than ever  

Good luck with your final cycle Mrs K, I hope it goes more smoothly than mine!
Any news surf or still 2ww? 
When do you get bloods back ultra?
You def out this month chick? My follow up is on 18th so same time as you - good luck hon.
You been busy with the bms I assume Emms?!

Another lovely day here so I'm off to enjoy some sunshine  

Fairy dust to all
B x


----------



## surfbabe

Hi all,
Beany - thanks for thinking of me . prog results showed i ovulated so hoping ......... im only 7dpo,  still in 2ww. will wait til nxt wkend to test.
glad to hear u finally got your opk. hope this cycle works for you.

Mrs K - good luck for your 4th cycle. i have friends that became pg on 4th cycle so keep hoping & dont give up.

thinking of you all, wishing you all a good wk
love
surf
x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, quick check in.  I didn't ovulate this month so seeing the consultant late afternoon 19th September to talk about what to do next.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Flossey - hope your ok *hugs*

Hi to everyone else

Well the 3 cycles of clomid didn't work for me so seeing my consultant next Wed 19th.  Not sure what we are gonna do next x


----------



## surfbabe

ultra - good luck with consultant appt. let us know how u get on. have been thinking of you as we started clomid same day this month.
love
surf
x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey girls,

Just checking in with yous, not been on the old laptop too much this last week or so as the weather's been so lovely.  I've been outside doing the garden and getting some bits done outdoors (house is for sale you see so gotta keep it ship shape lol).

Lauren, I can't ask you how you're getting on with things now that you're off the Clomid for a while!  Not sure you'll even be on here at the moment but I'm thinking of you anyway.  I know like you say you feel it's time behind but a break from stressing about the whole thing must be good for you.  To be honest, as much as I'd love it to work for me I can't wait to be off the bloody stuff!!  I've been lucky in that I've had no side effects but it's the whole watching and waiting that's just so wearing.  Have you made any changes to your diet after the advice you were given?  I eat quite healthily anyway but think I'd find it very difficult to cut out all of these 'damp' causing foods...

Reso, I'm so sorry you're suffering so badly.  It's meant to be a happy time for you and you just can't enjoy it properly.  Don't feel bad about complaining, you want the baby not the sickness 24/7 and it's not like you didn't suffer enough to get here in the first place is it?!  Lol I'm just thinking about the time I went diving on the Great Barrier Reef in Australia... We had to go 2 hours out to sea on a small boat and I was sick as a dog (along with alot of others!)  It was so awful as I had nowhere to go to get away from it and just had to sit it out and that was only for a few hours, so I can only imagine what it must be like to feel it constantly.  I really hope you get some improvement soon.  

As for me, well I am very confused this month (doesn't take much though lol!)  Last month (round 3) I started temping and charting and noticed a jump in my temperature around day 18 which would suggest ovulation.  Also had a confirmed ovulation on round 1 after my day 21 blood test.  Not sure about round 2 as I wasn't temping then and I wasn't offered a day 21 either.  Anyway, this month (my first on the higher dosage of 100mg) I've been temping again and also using OPKs but I'm now on CD 21 and I've had no positive on the OPKs or a temperature rise.  Soooo disheartening.  As I'm being blood tested every month for these final 3 rounds I called the consultant's secretary this morning to ask whether she thought I still ought to go in for my test all things considered.  She advised me to anyway but I just feel like it's a waste of time as my levels will not be what they should be if I've not ovulated.  I truly think it's going to be IVF for me and my stupid ovaries so bring it on!!!  

Sorry for the waffle and hope all is good.

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks surfbabe. Good luck with this cycle x


----------



## Kelloggs

going to be joining you ladies again, i was on clomid last december for 2 months and it was awful for me i totally couldnt handle it so we had a break and went to Florida to sort our heads out, been back to the hosptial had my hsg test, results were clear so back on the crazy clomid. Luckily for me i started my period yesterday which means i can start clomid today. Also this time i actually get blood tests on my 3rd cycle to check for the hormones, i never got that last time so fingers crossed it works  hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi everyone...

well clomid didnt work again last month so im back on the crazy pills, my last one tonight and im getting scanned a week tomorrow to see if its actually doing anything ...... hopefully it will cause of the ovarian drilling but i dont really know, not going to hold my breath.

kelloggs welcome back on the crazy train lol  how was florida?

flossey... hope your doing well hun, lets hope next time things work out better for you, im sure they will, hopefully the hospital will monitor you this time.

ultrafirebug.... good luck with your appointment, hopefully your consultant will be able to offer you some further treatment

hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey florida was, absolutely amazing. Totally needed it now feeling stronger about it all. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you. Glad you are getting a scan are you having blood tests too? Last time I only got clomid and nothing else. At least I get blood tests on the 3rd one x


----------



## kirsty1982

ill probably have to have blood tests but dont know really till i go to see the nurse next week........ this is my 2nd lot of clomid, i was taking it before xmas but it did nothing, since then ive had ovarian drilling which is meant to help so fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## Lisymb

Ultrafirebug - sorry clomid didnt work out for you, i hope you appointment with consultant brings ou some positives. xx

Kelloggs - welcome back hun, im glad you enjoyed florida and feel ready to fight the battle once again. I wish you lots of lkuck with your up and coming cycles. and at least if you are being monitorred you will have an indication of whether the tablets are working or not. 
Kirsty - fingers crossed for you  hun too.... xxx

Flossey - good luck with this cycle hun and hope the horrible first AF is over now xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks Lysmb

It's almost over. how soon did you try again after your MC?

xxx


----------



## beany34

Hi ladies, I'll try and keep it short and sweet but sorry if I start to rant...

Ultra - so sorry about your ovulation, at least it's not long to wait for your follow up appointment, fingers crossed for good news you  

I've been stressing about my follow up appointment next Tuesday, my positive ov test on day 23 was followed by a temp increase on day 24, so good chance I've ovulated although much later than I should have done. So based on last month where it took 16 days from the temp increase for AF to show I'm assuming I could be on for another 40 day cycle but my appointment is on cycle day 33 and I'm terrified the doctor will just shoo me away and tell me to come back when after AF shows up   Now that I know clomid isn't working I just want to get on with IVF, but am also stressing about how long it will actually take to get started even tho we'll be going private   It's made worse by the fact that work is really stressing me out so rationality is just falling away, maybe even a couple of months break would be good to let work settle down and start the new year with new baby hopes? I'm just feeling blue, sorry.

I hope there is someone out there with slightly more positivity than me!

Hope all went well Dudders, it was today wasn't it?  

B x


----------



## Dudders

Aww thanks beany.  It really does mean so much to me that so many people have remembered  

It all went fine, a little sore but surprisingly well considering!

Beany, I know it's not the easiest, but you just have to be firm with your consultant.  I told mine I thought continuing with Clomid was pointless and I wanted to move on to the next step.  Especially if you're paying, you have every right to choose!

Good luck next week ufb

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Lisymb

glad its almost done...
we were told to wait 2 cycles (so 2 periods) but after 1 i felt ready again.... but my body wasnt and so it didnt happen. but after my 2nd period it worked for us.  Am now 20+ weeks, had my scan today we are keeping baby a surprise after all the waiting we have had!
I wish lots of luck to all and here to offer any clomid advice i can... its a crazy old drug and sometimes we need a listenning ear xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Aww thats fantastic, glad it's all going well for you hun

Well consultant said to try after my next period which i've just had, she said she wants me to try straight away because of the ovarian drilling i've just had, said the effects dont last long and im most fertile now. im just worried the same will happen again because my wedding is in a month and so close together

xxx


----------



## Lisymb

I know it's hard but try not to worry. The chances of it happening again are so slim and Ur consultants right that it's a good time to try. They also say that after a loss your are more fertile, so that added to the drilling will be good x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks hun, i will bear all that in mind. I have to give it my best shot and hope for the best, thanks for being there for me and thank you for all your support

xxxx


----------



## moo84

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick update to say that thanks to the provera my af has arrived; so I'll be starting my 2nd round of Clomid tomorrow, this time at 100mg to see if I respond at a higher dose.

Good luck with your appointments beany and ufb    

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## beany34

Just want to send a quick good luck to moo! I hope the 100 gets a good response without giving you twice the side effects! 

I'm just counting down until Tuesday, appointment day ...  

 for everyone
X


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey just a quick one, I've been really suffering this month, had my scan today and I've got two follies at 16 and 23 so I should over soon, but it's been later than normal every other cycle so I'm not hopeful that I will at the right time. They seem to be staying put far too long! In quite a bit of pain with it this month and not a happy bunny that I will have to wait until the 12th of November for my next appointment now that I'm done with Clomid!
Happy thoughts and good luck to everyone else though x


----------



## helenj33

Hello all, hope you're all doing ok today.

I'm CD7, took the last clomid for this cycle yesterday (2-6).  This is my second round and I feel awful!  Was fine the first cycle, I did ov. but AF still showed up.  But this time I feel like topping myself.  For the last few days I've felt so low, I'm on the edge of tears all the time (as soon I get home from work I just spend the evening crying), I'm so tired my legs hurt.  

Is this normal??

Am also still having s/e from metformin which is really getting me down. I've been on it for about 3 months now, and gradually increased the dose as instructed but still have an upset stomach pretty much every other day.

Do I just need to be patient and ride these out?  Really feel like stopping it all today, and not sure my OH can take another night of me bawling my eyes out because I can't decide what to eat.

ETA: the other people in my office have been talking about prams for 45 mins now and show no signs of stopping.


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Helen,

Sorry to hear you're struggling with the Clomid this time around.  It does seem to affect alot of people differently each month so some cycles you can feel fine with no side effects while others can be pretty unbearable.  Unfotunately it does seem to make some of us very emotional, I've read that so often on this thread but it will pass, as will the tiredness.  I'm on my 4th round of Clomid and have been lucky in that I've experienced next to no s/e, however I did notice more tiredness this month.

I have no experience of Metformin so can't help there I'm afraid but perhaps you ought to talk to your GP/consultant if you're struggling with upset stomach, they may be able to suggest something or put your mind at rest as to what's normal.

Try to remember that Clomid is quite a strong drug that can affect us and I would say apart from the physical effects it can have it adds to the emotional aspect of this horrible journey as it puts so much pressure on us to make the treatment work.  Ride out the sides if you can, don't give up, Clomid does work for people and you could be lucky!!  Hope you feel better soon.

Pumpkin
x


----------



## beany34

Hi everyone,

So my clomid journey is over and I'm going to have to say goodbye to you ladies 

I had my consultation this morning and have been put straight on the IVF list! Whilst waiting for our free go (he said 8-10 months but most likely 12 months to get started) we're paying for a cycle.... I get my bloods re-done next week when  AF shows up and then I've got my appointment to sign up and pay on October 4th! I'll start treatment on the next cycle, so end of Oct - very excited and very scared and very pleased to be doing something that might actually get me pregnant!!

Clomid isn't going to work for everyone but I hope there are lots of success stories still to come out of you lovely ladies on here  

If anyone ever wants to send me a pm I would always love to hear from any of you, whether it be a hello, success news or what treatment you're moving onto  

 



B x


----------



## surfbabe

Hi all,
update; AF showed today . disappointed but hey move onto round 4 clomid - this time 100mg

Beany - wishing you luck for IVF. & really hope you can baby joy soon.

pumpkin - i see you too increased dose to 100mg on round 4. (same as im going to). hope this works for you. are the side effects worse on 100mg than 50mg?

Helen .  i know how you feel with the emotional crying. every round of clomid (ive taken 3 so for with no luck) ive burst into tears at sightest thing during the days i take the clomid. but then emotional crying  passes for the next few weeks during ovultation & TWW.  The other side effects ive had are bad sweats, acne, extreme tired.
so every month, i say to myself i cant take any more, then i forget about it & try again another round clomid!.-
hang in there. it´ll be worth it the day we get our BFP.  onto round 4 for me on thurs................

love to all,
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Surf, sorry to read AF arrived for you.  Had my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## max_8579

Hi,im starting clomid tomorrow,hope you dont mind me joining you   

Hi shellebelle remember me hun?x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey surfbabe,

Well I've been lucky with regard to side effects - nothing with my 3 rounds of 50mg and to be honest, pretty much the same with 100mg.  I have felt more tiredness with my latest round but I could put that down to too many late nights, and possibly some twinges/pains but after being on the pill for the last 15 years I'm not the most 'in tune' with what's going on and also suffer with IBS so not sure if I can even blame those on the Clomid!  Why have they upped your dose?  Were you monitored the last 3 rounds for ovulation?  I actually think I haven't ovulated on the higher dose as I had no positives with OPK and no temperature rise this time.  Waiting for the results of my day 21 blood test but have a feeling it's a bust.  AF is right around the corner I'm sure of that so I'll soon be onto round 5!!

Beany - just wanted to wish you luck with the IVF.  A 12 month wait really sucks so it's lucky you can fund a cycle yourself while you're waiting.  Where I am in Herts the wait is only 18 weeks so 12 months seems very unfair but seems it's a postcode lottery like everything else.  Hopefully you'll get your BFP before that though.

Good luck to all!

xx


----------



## helenj33

Beany - best of luck for the IVF, really hope it works for you.

surfbabe - hugs for AF arriving.  Hope the 100mg clomid does the trick this time.

pumpkin - hope the D21 results are good.

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, am feeling a lot better today.  I think the worst part of the cycle for me is the days when I actually take the clomid - they're the days I feel like I can't cope with anything.  Hopefully now I just have the upset stomach to deal with it won't be as bad... just wish the toilets at work weren't 4 flights of stairs away!

OH away for four days CD23 so desperately hoping I ov before then.


----------



## surfbabe

HI All,
Ultra- thanks for thinking of me. each AF brings disappointment but each new round clomid brings hope so fingers & toes crossed for us all this month  
good luck with your appt today. let us know how you get on.

Pumpkin - thanks for reassuring me the 100mg no worse than 50mg. hoping your 21 day bloods show you ovulated.  
doc upped dose as on 50mg was only producing one good sized follie (18/19 mm each month) , i was ovulating but no pg.  so given me higher dose to see how i respond & hope i produce more follies to give DH more targets!!! will be interesting to see scan this month. will let you know how i respond to the 100mg.

Helen - hugs to you too   keep persevering. me too the worst days are the days i take the clomid , then the emotional low passes. 

baby hopes to all
love 
surf


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Ladies, you don't get rid of me that easily   will be on clomid for another 3 months on 100mg and having monitor scanning.  Just waiting for AF to arrive to start.  If that doesn't work then we will be having IVF early next year x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Max - welcome to the chat.  Good luck with this cycle.
Flossey - might be cycle buddies as i'm waiting for AF to arrive

AFM - saw my consultant today and will be on 100mg of clomid for the next 3 cycles and monitor scanning.  If that doesn't work then IVF beginning of next year x


----------



## Kelloggs

Having a 'wobble' day today. One min i'm happy and fine, the next i'm bursting into tears. Only on CD 11, does anyone else get like this on clomid or am i just blaming my moods on the drug?


----------



## Emms80

Hi all. Well AF has arrived for me today  So dissapointed   

Going onto round two with an increased dose of 100mg as of tomorrow.

x


----------



## surfbabe

HI Ultra . glad to read you staying with us as our clomid cycle buddy  
sounds like you got similar plan to me. ive now been given 3 cycles of 100mg too, then if that fails move onto IVF.  im now CD3 starting taking 1st tab of 100mg today.  
wishing you lots of luck & baby hopes.

Emms - sorry to hear your AF appeared. always disappointing when then happens. but each new round of clomid brings new hope.  looks like we going to be  cycle buddies this round. i just taken 1st tablet of clomid today.

love to you all
Surf
x


----------



## Lisymb

welcome max....
ultrafirebug hope the 100 works for you and the side effects arent too bad, i struggled really bad just on 50!
kellogs, i was an emotional wreck on the tablets, i think with the hormone changes and your own personal feelings its normal hun, dont beat yourself up about it xxx
Good luck with you cycles girls, im still hovering waiting for you all to get good news xx


----------



## kirsty1982

kelloggs..... i get exactly the same with clomid, this time around my mood was so low and i was having silly irrational thoughts and it was really odd as its never been as bad as that for me before...... i hope your feeling better by now hun x

hi max welcome to the group..... hows the clomid going so far for you?

flossey how are you feeling hun? hope your ok x

ultrafirebug good luck with the 100mg hun fingers crossed it works for you

hiya lisymb hope your well

afm..... had ovarian drilling 6 weeks ago, my ovaries just didnt respond on clomid when i tried it before xmas even at 150mg so wasnt really hopefuly that it would work for me this time.  well i went for my scan on tuesday after taking 2nd lot of clomid since the ovarian drilling and guess what my right ovary responded and i had a 22.2mm follie so the nurse gave me the hcg trigger shot so now its just a case of DTD....... i really hope it works this time.


----------



## beany34

Thanks for all the well wishing ladies, it means a lot  
I'll be keeping an eye on you lot since there's bound to be some good news again soon and I can't wait to see who it'll be!
Goodluck everyone and extra   for all those venturing onto 
100mg, hope symptoms dont double in strength too!

B x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Kirstie,

I'm good thanks, i'm ovulating and trying again so fingers crossed, scared at the same time. feel ok. planning my wedding is keeping me busy as well as being a full time step mum.

How are you?

i am always reading and keeping up withe everyone, i dont feel like i belong here with not being on any treatment anymore but thought maybe my story might help others in that drilling was succesful!


here for you all

how is everyone else?

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies. If scans go well we might end up having iui. Just want AF to arrive so we can start grrrr. Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks ladies. If scans go well we might end up having iui. Just waiting for AF to start grrrr. Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## helenj33

Friday at last!


----------



## moo84

Hello ladies,

Helenj33 - I hope you're starting to feel a bit better by now, atleast it's nearly the weekend! Good luck for this cycle xx

Pumpkin - have you had your day21 blood test results yet? Good luck! xx

Beany34 - Good luck with the IVF, we will be wanting updates on how you are getting on xx

Surfbabe - How are you getting on with the clomid at 100mg? I hope the side effects are being too hard on you xx

Emms80 - sorry about AF arriving. Good luck with the clomid at 100mg xx

Ultrafirebug - Good luck with your cycle, whether that is with or without IUI xx

afm: I took my last dose of clomid at the 100mg this morning. Side effects wise, I was really weepy on tuesday and a bit emotional on Wednesday, but it was difficult to tell how much of that was clomid as Tuesday was the anniversary of a friend's passing away, and Wednesday was my birthday but I had a really stressful day at work so my reactions may not have been all that irrational!
I'm feeling quite good now, and AF at last seems to be disappearing, so looking forward to practising  some   !!

Good luck everyone cycling at the moment,   to all xxx


----------



## helenj33

*moo84* - much better today thanks. As soon as I took the last clomid for this month I stopped feeling so down. I've also dropped back down to 100mg of metformin (have been on 1500mg) and feel so much better now I can eat again! So sorry to hear it's been a difficult week with a sad anniversary, hope you have some nice weekend plans to celebrate your birthday.
*ultra * - hope AF turns up soon for you (sounds wrong to be saying that but sometimes we just need it to turn up so we can get things moving).
*Emms80* - hugs for AF. Hope the 100mg clomid is going ok for you and there's no nasty side effects.

Happy weekend all. It feels like the middle of winter here and OH is off mountain-biking so think I'll be snuggling up with the fire on and my knitting out (am such an old lady ).


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey Ladies,

Surfbabe - Thanks for replying to my question the other day, my only reply lol!  Guess it was a bit of an odd one and still none the wiser but been advised to carry on with 100mg for the last 2 months anyway.  How are you feeling on 100mg?  Are you being scanned too?  

Helen and Moo - Pleased to read you're both feeling a bit better.  Hooray for making it through another round!  My day 21 showed no ovulation this month grrrrr but carrying on with 100mg despite ovulating previously on 50mg.  Fingers crossed for a better result this time!

Hello to the other ladies  .

It's my CD2 today so off to pop my first Clomid  

Love and luck to all.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Almost forgot, a question for the ladies taking 100mg at the moment, do you take your tablets as one dose or two?  I've been told to take mine as two - 50mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening.  Wondering if this is usual?

xx


----------



## moo84

Pumpkin- I took mine as one dose, but whether that is 'usual' or not I'm not sure. 
Sorry I can't be of more help! Fingers crossed for you for this round. xx


----------



## helenj33

Just another quick question which I'm sure one of you will be able to answer.....

I've read a few things that say clomid can dry up CM.  Probably TMI but I think that has been the case for me over the last two cycles.  I'm drinking loads of water (am usually pretty good anyway but am having even more than usual) and taking cough medicine.  Is there anything else I can do to improve/increase CM?  I feel like I need all the help I can get!


----------



## pumpkin34

Thanks moo - for some reason I have it in my head that I ought to be taking it as one dose but better stick to what I've been told I guess - just seems odd!

Helen - you could try Conceive Plus, it's like a lubricant and you can buy it in Boots - it's supposed to help the swimmers!!

xx


----------



## helenj33

pumpkin - thanks, think I'll give that a go.  The swimmers need a lot of help, especially as there's hardly any of them!


----------



## surfbabe

Hello everyone  

Pumpkin - good to hear you sticking with the 100mg for 2 more rounds. sending you  baby hope for this cycle 

I´ve just taken last clomid pill today.  this was 1st cycle at increased dose of 100mg  - taking dose once per day in morning. (ive not heard of taking it split doses)
& thankfuly ive had no worse side effects. if anything ive felt less of the night sweats, acne &  the emotional low i usually get.
strange! but maybe my body now getting used to the meds??
will be interesting to see what effects 100mg has on no. follies .
getting scanned next monday. so will keep you posted on news.  GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!

Wishing you all a good week
love
surf x


----------



## helenj33

surfbabe - sending you good folly vibes!

I really need to ov before CD23, as OH is away from then till CD27.  The last few months I've ov'd at CD27 (clomid), CD20, CD26 and CD22..... so fingers tightly crossed that I can squeeze an egg out in time.  Currently CD14 and no sign of anything so far.


----------



## max_8579

Hi thanks for the welcomes   

Have any of you ovulated early on clomid?
Ive been ok but having headaches and feeling emotional apart from that fine.Ive been having period like pain is this normal?x


----------



## Lisymb

Max -
i ovulated between days 11-13 on all my cycles.  THose pains might be ov pains instead of period! might be worth investigating in some ovulation sticks (you can get these reasonably from amazon) and they are useful!


----------



## kirsty1982

Im having a rubbish day. Had the hcg shot last Tuesday had cramps a couple of days later and lots of cm. Now cd21 and I've got really bad cramps, backache, feel sick and keep feeling dizzy oh and I've had some bleeding not a lot but it was pink with some bright red bits. Has anyone else been like this before?


----------



## Lisymb

kirsty those symptoms can be both clomid related and pregnancy related.  I know its early days but have you tested yet? i would see how it goes but if you still feel the same in a few more days it might be worth a pregnancy test xx Good luck xx


----------



## kirsty1982

no havent tested yet, i didnt have any tests till i went to asda earlier, i bought 4 and the woman looked at me like i was crazy lol  too scared to do one really, i will see how i am over the next few days.  i dont want to get my hopes up too much but im keeping everything crossed.  i've also noticed a funny taste in my mouth today too which i dont normally have...... i am now starting to wonder if im just making these symptoms up lol


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kirsty - I have a full shelf of ovulation and pregnancy sticks 

AFM - finally AF arrived at day 40.  I didn't ovulate that month so maybe that was why it was delayed?  Anyways off for a scan at 4.30pm to check that all is well for me to start clomid at 100g. Will report back later on how I got on x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surfbabe - are you having scanning on the increased dose?  If so when are you having them? Sending you growing follies thoughts 

AFM - finally AF arrived at day 40.  I didn't ovulate that month so maybe that was why it was delayed?  Anyways off for a scan at 4.30pm to check that all is well for me to start clomid at 100g. Will report back later on how I got on x


----------



## Emms80

Im off on th 100mg dose. VERY emotional. Dont know if this is from the tablets or just from being unable to shake the disappointment from AF and the very many pg announcements and births that are happening around me. I swear EVERYONE I know is prg! 7 people!!! how can that be! Its like im being tortured! Im feeling blue, frustrated and just tired of it all. I feel so isolated, I have nobody to talk to as everyone is expecting and cant relate.

Im not holding out much hope for this cycle, I just dont feel positive at all. The disappointment hurts more everytime and I cant seem to pick myself up this time.

Sorry to bring the mood down, I just needed to post to off load somewhere.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hang on in there Emms love we all know how u feel U can off
Load on us!
It will happen for us all just keep positive
One thing that keeps me going is the fact that when we do get our babies
Because we will there babies will be grown up and they will fell a slight pang of
How we feel now.
I'm emotional to and just wanna sleep alot and that's on 50mg!
Us women are made of strong stuff no man could do this
Girl power and baby dust I say! Xxxx


----------



## helenj33

Big hugs Emms, it's so tough isn't it?  I did find the worst of the emotional meltdown passed once I was past the clomid-taking days, hopefully things will improve for you too.  Is this your first time on 100mg?  I've only tried 50mg so far and tbh that's been bad enough so you definitely have my sympathy hun.

Can also definitely agree about everyone else being pg.  I'm seeing a friend tonight for the first time since her announcement and I'm not exactly looking forward to it.  Will be thinking calm thoughts for both of us!

Take care hun, xx.


----------



## moo84

Hi all, 
Big hug to you emms, I've found this round at 100mg has made me really emotional too. I completely empathise with the everyone around you being pregnant - just in the past 3 days one close friend has given birth, and 2 others have announced their pg!! It starts to feel a bit like a conspiracy doesn't it?!  

Good luck tonight Helen, 

Babydust to all xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had my scan. There is a 12mm cyst on my left ovary and the right is clear so the consultant said that its ok to start clomid tomorrow. Next scan on Tuesday to see how the follies are doing. On track for IUI all being well x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had my scan. There is a 12mm cyst on my left ovary and the right is clear so the consultant said that its ok to start clomid tomorrow. Next scan on Tuesday to see how the follies are doing. On track for IUI all being well x


----------



## Mrs86

Hi Ladies

Not sure if anyone will remember me but I was on this thread for quite a while before I got my BFP in July. Well a lot has been going on since then and I ended up miscarrying last tuesday 18th September at 11wk 6 days, so I am back if you lovely ladies will have me!
Not started back on clomid yet as I have to leave it 4 - 6 weeks after the miscarriage but I have got 3 months left of it.
Sorry for the lack of personals but I will get up to speed on whats been happening on here when I am not at work later. 
Hope all you ladies are ok.
xx


----------



## max_8579

so sorry to hear that mrs   Good luck next clomid cycle x

Ive been doing ovulation tests since cd 9   no luck yet xx


----------



## Lisymb

Mrs - sorry to here Ur sad news. I had missed mc earlier in the year so understand what your going through. I was advised to wait 2 cycles and fell again first time (very lucky I know) don't lose faith and stay strong. Good luck cycling xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Sorry to hear that mrs, sending you all the luck that I can. I'm on cd 19 and other than a few depressive days last week I'm not too bad. So hoping I havent got the side effects this time. fingers crossed for us all


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mrs - very sorry for your loss *hugs*

AFM - took first dose of 100mg of clomid yesterday and felt absolutely awful all day.  Had to go home half way through my shift.  This morning I ate a biscuit and then took the pills and feel much better for it.  Counting the days until Tuesday for a scan to see how my follies are doing.

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Took first dose of 100mg of clomid yesterday and felt absolutely awful all day.  Had to go home half way through my shift.  This morning I ate a biscuit and then took the pills and feel much better for it.  Counting the days until Tuesday for a scan to see how my follies are doing.

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Ladies!


Hope your all ok!


Not been on for a long time!! Not sure if you remember me, but I had 6 months of 50mg clomid and sadly was not sucessfull. We have since found out that when I had my lap and dye test last year, my fertility consultant failed to tell me that I had endometriosis once again , hence why I didn't get pregnant. This only came to light when I was admitted to hospital earlier in the year with excrusiating pains. The good news is that I sucessfully had it all removed last Friday and am scheduled to commence my IVF on my next cycle - am really lucky as I still get 3 goes on the NHS, I will keep you all posted, and just wanted to say to everyone never give up hope as fingers crossed next year, I may be finally holding a little baby of my own xxxxx


----------



## Emms80

Thanks ladies for your replys. It really does help to know that there are people out there who really know how it feels.

I think the 100mg dose really sent me a bit nuts. I took my last tablet two days ago and my emotions have calmed down a lot. I am however stuck with mad hot flushes. 

I just hope there are good size folies growing after all this! Im due to be scanned on monday so lets hope its doing its job


----------



## kirsty1982

hi everyone...


mrs86 im very sorry to hear about what happened i hope your ok x

ultrafirebug good luck with your scan i hope its worked for you

nuttynat nice to see you back, i hope your well, fingers crossed ivf works for you hun x

kelloggs i felt like i didnt have any symptoms from the clomid this month other than a few down days and some hot flushes

afm........ currently on cd24, had some cramping and bit of very light bleeding from cd21-23 (im hoping it was implantation bleeding but ir probably wasnt), got the results of my day 21 blood tests today and my levels were 36 which means i actually did ovulate so im keeping everything crossed and trying not to get my hopes up too much.  

good luck everyone


----------



## embabes

Hiya all... I'm a newbie, so i've been having a look around to see peoples stories to give me hope and inspiration! 

Firstly I think every single one Of you women are just fantastic and it's nice to know i'm not alone when worrying about this stuff.

DH is a superstar, but despite my countless biology lessons (i swear i'm a cycle expert since i've read so much!!!), he just doesn't understand.

My situation is probably a lot different to most, thing is, i haven't had a cycle since 26th Dec 2010.  I thought it was stress and the fact i'd lost a bit of weight before my wedding (not through wanting to, just cause of all the running around I was doing), so i thought it would just come back - but it hasn't 

It's left me scared and heartbroken.  Mainly because I haven't been able to even 'try'.  I can't even have a tww! So i went to the docs who sent me to a specialist, who told me to do lots of things, put on weight, vitamins, acupuncture, don't have any alcohol and cut back on caffeine, work out a little but not often, regular sleeping pattern, eat well and varied - ive done it all!!  And despite things feeling like I was going to get my period back - nothing came.  So...  my DH and I REALLY want a family

And now i'm joining here because i've been put on clomid to try and stimulate my cycle as he thinks i'm just a little 'out of sync'.  I'm on 50mg for 7 days, (on which i'm on day 5) 

Felt rough for days 3 and 4 but not too bad today.  I'm hoping and wishing that i'll get pg this month.  I know its a long shot, but miracles do happen! So i'm praying for one!

Hope everyone is well this evening - and sorry for my war and piece style epic for a first post! 

Love, hugs and baby dust to all

E x


----------



## max_8579

Has anyone ovulated late whilst on clomid? im on cd13 but not had a positive ovulation test yet  i have been told sometimes they dont work when you have pcos though.
I am uncofy though and got a bit of pain down there so maybe somethings happening   

Been feeling very moody today and getting stressed very easy x


----------



## Kelloggs

Morning, Max i have no idea about ovulation at all, i seriously can't figure out if i ever do or not. I start with the sticks but as my cycles are so varied i would be forever peeing on them! The doctor told me not to bother with them because of my cycles. I have from day 32 to day 44. I've only had one blood test for ovulation and that was about 2 years ago and it showed no signs of it 
Hope the moods get better for you its not nice 

Kirsty, that is fantastic news that you've ovulated, got anything crossed for you 

I'm on CD 21, hoping the clomid shortens my cycle this month. Does anyone else get really tired on clomid? i had it last year when i was on it and now it's back, i feel i could fall asleep walking, and feel a bit spaced out.


----------



## Dudders

max_8579 said:


> Has anyone ovulated late whilst on clomid? im on cd13 but not had a positive ovulation test yet  i have been told sometimes they dont work when you have pcos though.
> I am uncofy though and got a bit of pain down there so maybe somethings happening
> 
> Been feeling very moody today and getting stressed very easy x


Hi Max,

Although Clomid didn't work for me, I did loooootttsss of research on it before I started taking it. The packaging says you ovulate 5-9 days after your last tablet, but lots of women don't ovulate until later but still go on to get their bfp, so please try not to panic.


----------



## max_8579

Thankyou


----------



## surfbabe

Hello all,
been offline for a few days as been away visiting my sis up north.

update - im now CD 13 had scan today . got 2 good size follies on left ovary . 19 & 20mm. one small on right.
so happy that increased 100mg has given me more follies.

now to BD for next few days. expecting ovulation between CD 18 TO 20.

Ultra  - good luck with your scan tmrw. we in same position this month both starting 100mg 1st time, & you too Moo

good luck to all newbies - Embabe & Emms .

Love 
surf
xx


----------



## surfbabe

Hi Max,
I dont usually ovulate til day 18 to 21 whilst on clomid.  so hang in there & keep BD  to get your BFP
x


----------



## studentmidwifecm

Hi Ladies

I took 50mg of clomid this cycle on days 5-9, i think i ovulated around day 14-16, since then i have been getting large amounts of creamy lotiony type cm? im waiting for my blood test progesterone check levels back but has anyone got this with or without ovulating? I am on day 24 of my cycle now ? x


----------



## surfbabe

HI studentmidwife.

i got that after last cycle ovulation too.,- the creamy lotion like CM. I think its a yeast infection as i took antifugal & i disappeared.

good luck with prog tests. hope you ovulated. & get your BFP

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks surf. Will update after the scan in my lunch break tomorrow x


----------



## studentmidwifecm

So what do you think the creamy cm is? would you get this if you haven't ovulated or if you had? xx


----------



## surfbabe

HI studentmidwife. 
i was told the creamy lotion like CM was yeast infection due to increased oestrogen the clomid makes us produce. oestrogen promotes growth of yeast.
so i dont think it´s a sign of whether ovulated or not , just that you´ve produced more oestrogen,

in my case, i had it after ovulation.

hope this helps
x


----------



## helenj33

Got the results of OH's second SA yesterday and they were even worse than the first one.  Incredibly low count (0.4mil), poor motility and we didn't even get a morphology result as they said there wasn't enough to test.  Looks like ICSI will be our only hope - if that's even an option (depending on other test results, and funding).

Our next appt with the FS is 28th nov so just got to wait now.  Am pretty convinced clomid's not going to make any difference.  From what I've googled (not scientific I know!) we have a less than 0.1% chance with those results.  Also, clomid seems to have stopped me ovulating!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had my scan and a bit disappointed.  They only saw one folly on the left and none on the right but she did say that they weren't playing ball so there may be more.  Lining was good though at 6.6mm.  Good news my cyst on the left has got smaller. I'm on day 7 of my cycle so going in for another scan Fri afternoon. ^grow follies grow^ x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had my scan and a bit disappointed.  They only saw one folly on the left and none on the right but she did say that they weren't playing ball so there may be more.  Lining was good though at 6.6mm.  Good news my cyst on the left has got smaller. I'm on day 7 of my cycle so going in for another scan Fri afternoon. ^grow follies grow^ x


----------



## max_8579

Aw thanks surfbabe thats given me some more hope as im on cd16 now and still no positive ovulation test,but i dont feel like i heve either.I minght give the temprature thing a go next cycle if i dont have any luck.x

Good luck ultra


----------



## surfbabe

morning Ultra - thanks for giving us update on your scan.  at least you´ve got one good follie & You are only CD7 (very early so more could grow).
thats good news that cyst has got smaller as in my last scan they saw small cyst on my left ovary too. but said they would keep monitoring it. if it bigger at end of this cycle, then they want me to take a month break from clomid to shrink it.
have a good day
love 
surf x


----------



## studentmidwifecm

Hey everyone, got my day 21 progesterone levels back from 50mg clomid days 5 to 9 of cycle and progesterone levels less than 1!! eek so bad!. anyone else had this then gone on to ovulate? iv now been prescribed norethisterone then 100mg clomid days 3-7? x


----------



## surfbabe

Hi studentmidwife. sorry to hear you got low prog results. looks like 50mg wasnt enough to make you ovulate.
dont worry most of us on this site have all started at 50mg &  are increasing doses to get results (including myself).  good luck with the 100mg
x


----------



## studentmidwifecm

Surf babe- do you take both your tablets together or do you stagger yours 1 in morn and 1 at night? xx


----------



## surfbabe

HI studentmid
I took them  both together morning with breakfast about 9am.  
i found taking them mornings gave me less side effects. 
1st cycle of clomid,  i took at night & got bad night sweats, panicy, nervous feeling & unable to sleep.
i´ve only heard of people on this forum taking tabs together not separate.
good luck. im now CD16, my 1st round of 100mg clomid  & ive just started my fertile days.  (1st day of fertile mucous) so going to start BDing today 

good luck with 100mg. here´s hoping the increased dose brings us baby beans   
x


----------



## surfbabe

HI Max - other signs to look for ovulation are fertile mucous.
i go by this each month for fertile days.  
in a pattern of my cycle, i usually get 4 days of fertile mucous. on 3rd day get +ve opk. & then  after 4 days of fertile mucous ovulation occurs & i get pains in tummy.  so know when to start BDing
everyone is different so note any little signs/changes in your body so you can recognise fertile days.
x


----------



## kirsty1982

Hi ladies 

Just a quick update had a faint line on two boots hpt s yesterday but I've now convinced myself it was just evap lines but they came up within the ten minutes that it states to read it within. Going to wait and test again at weekend with a digital one. Anyone else had this happen??


----------



## Lisymb

Kirsty -
I have never heard of a false positive with a pregnancy test... so if i was you i would get a decent brand test and test again 
Good luck x


----------



## studentmidwifecm

did you ovulate on 50mg or not? do you take yours days 3 to 7 aswell? xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi studentmidwife,

Just to confuse things I take my 100mg dose in two - 50mg in the morning and 50mg at night.  I asked about this when it was prescribed and seems most of the ladies on here take it in one pop but I decided to follow the directions I'd been given.  Not sure why some doctors choose to split the dose, possibly to get it into your system more gradually, who knows!!  I did ovulate on the 50mg but had my dosage increased to 100mg after 3 months of not becoming pregnant like many of us on here, but didn't ovulate on my first month of the increased dose.. work that out lol??!  Good luck with 100!

Surfbabe - how are you getting on with 100mg?  Fingers crossed for you this month.

Helen - sorry about your OH's SA.  There's always a chance but I'm thinking you're right in that Clomid won't help in your case.  Clomid stopped me ovulating last month too..grrrr.

Ultrafirebug - Good luck with follies increasing - I wish I was getting scaned during all of this, it might tell me something at least!

Love and luck to all.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## max_8579

Kirsty i was told you dont get false positives when i got my bfp and i was using cheap tests so i went and bought an expensive one and it was still positive  i still did about 20 more though   good luck   

Thanks surfbabe....I dont get a/f very often but when i do i usally get the mucus and tummy pain and thats what i had last time i got pregnant but this cycle with northisterine and clomid ive had nothing   so im very confused


----------



## kirsty1982

Well ladies i did a clearblue digital this morning and I've finally got my bfp i hope this gives all you other girls hope it will happen for you. Its taken six years for me and having my ovaries drilled for it to happen still only early days but im praying this bean sticks


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi kirsty
Wow was this on ur first go with clomid?
I've had belly ache on day 11 so I think that's ovulation
I've bms 3 time so fingers crossed week
Congrats Kirsty xx


----------



## kirsty1982

I've had clomid before xmas had od done in July went back on clomid this was the 2nd lot since the od. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Congrats Kirsty.

AFM - had my day 10 scan and I have a 20mm follicle on my right so going in for IUI Monday afternoon.  On injections to stop me ovulating over the weekend and have a trigger shot to mature my egg(s) that I take Sunday afternoon.  

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Student - I take mine in one dose in the morning
Surf - how are you getting on?
Pumpkin - I'm paying for it but its nice to know whats going on

AFM - had my day 10 scan and I have a 20mm follicle on my right so going in for IUI Monday afternoon.  On injections to stop me ovulating over the weekend and have a trigger shot to mature my egg(s) that I take Sunday afternoon.  

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## Tazmaz

hey ladies 

not been on for a while so thought I would just look in on you all and see how you all doing!! 

I'm no longer on Clomid in fact not on anything sat here dosed up on painkillers after having lap and dye yesterday need to find myself a new support feed now not got follow up appt til Jan results showed no problems - which is good in some ways but not in others did show i'm acyually ovulating at the mo not that we can do anything atm.   

Any way just wanted to say keep your spirits up ladies I hope everything startsto work out  for you all real soon 

    

Taz x


----------



## max_8579

congrats kirsty    

Good luck ultra


----------



## Lisymb

Kirsty -Amazing news.... i had a sneaking suspicion that you were when you posted all those symptoms last week!!  
Take it easy, and hope the other girls here get lots of luck fromyou too xxx


----------



## surfbabe

Hi all ! hope you had good weekends.
im now CD20 . got +ve opk on saturday. & ovulation pains set in last night.  
managed to get BDing wed, fri., sunday. so here´s hoping the swimmers have found the egg!!!! 
2WW begins .........

ultra - that fantastic news to hear your follie now 20mm. good luck for IUI today. thinking of you. 

student - i ovulated on 50mg but no pg. so after 3 rounds doc increased dose to 100mg.

pumpkin - hope this next month of 100mg gives you ovulation.

Taz - good to hear from you but sorry u in lots pain. heres  hoping the lap & dye identifies problem areas.

Have a good week 
love
surf  
x


----------



## helenj33

CD27 and still no sign of ov - I'm not impressed with clomid!


----------



## moo84

just a quick update - I had my blood test this morning to see if I've ovulated on the 100mg dosage. test done today on day23. I'm not convinced as I've had no 'ovulation signs', but I'll let you know tomorrow what my progesterone level is.

Good luck to all you ladies currently taking clomid, hopefully we'll start getting some bfp's on here soon     

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Surf.  DH has gone to do his business at 12.30.  IUI is at 3.30.  I took a ov test today and it was positive which I am relieved about seeing that it was suppressed over the weekend.  Lets hope the 2ww flies by for the both of us  

Helen & Moo - good luck.  I didn't ovulate on the last month of clomid at 50mg so it may mean that they will have to increase your dose next time x


----------



## helenj33

ultra - good luck for this afternoon.  Hope it all goes ok and here's to a big, big BFP in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Helen. All went well and resting for rest of day. Otd will be 23rd Oct x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Max. Back from iui. All went well otd is 23rd October x


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey, i don't know where to post my feelings so hoping you don't mind me doing it in here. I'm on CD 30 and feeling a bit emotional. Trying to prepare for my period coming 

On my first day of taking clomid my sister rang me to tell me that she was pregnant, i cried about it for a few days but then pushed it out of my mind. I've not dealt with it and finding it really hard. I am supposed to be going to my parents for my other sisters birthday this sunday but i've cancelled as my preg sis is gonna be there and i can't face it. I'm absolutely dreading xmas as she will have had her scan by then, plus i will have had my 3rd round of clomid and if its failed how do i cope with it? i feel so pathetic as i should be happy for her.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kelloggs - my sister called me last Tuesday to tell me she was pregnant.  She had IVF with her first so it was a complete suprise that she fell pregnant naturally.  I said I was really pleased for her and can't wait to be an auntie again but when I hung up the phone I started crying and called DH to rant (poor man).  Think I was a bit jealous to be honest but if was the other way around it would of been hard me telling her after what she has been through to get my niece.  Its perfectly natural to feel that way.  I'm much better about it now but it is really hard x


----------



## Lisymb

Kelloggs/ultrafirebug - Those feelings are completely normal.  2 years ago I had both my sister in laws announce their pregnancies 5 weeks apart from 1 another,when all 3 of us had been "trying" for the same amount of time a friend who had only been married 3 months and my best mate who got pregnant by accident, they all knew the battle i was having at the time and thankfully they understood.  But it is such a horrible time, because althought you are happy for them you are sad that its not you too.  Im fortunate enough to be half way through my pregnancy now, and i cannot be more thankful for that.  But know this....It wont feel like it for you at the moment but your time will come, you will be much more knowledgeable on babies because of the experience you will have had from having your neice/nephews around you, and when your time does come you will cherish it with all you heart, and be even more grateful of it.  

Kelloggs, sometimes a bit of distance is good in these situations until your emotions have got used to the idea, but also remember that its your sister, and your family and when that little baby comes you wont be able to do anything but love it....despite your own battle with fertility.  
Stay strong guys you can always vent on here, thats what we are here for xx


----------



## surfbabe

Hi Ultra! GLAD TO HEAR ALL WENT WELL FOR iui
we now both on 2WW together. here´s praying for BFP 
love 
surf
x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies hope you all are well and postive and hope you all don't mind me popping in this site with you all lovely ladies.
I have the most stupid question to ask you all lovely ladies  My clinic said to take clomid on CD 3 -7 and to have scan on cd 10/11 and IUI on cd 12/13 cos my 2nd peak this month is cd12  my qustion is what if I have scan on cd11 and found out my follies are ready for IUI on cd 11 will they do it on that day without trigger or will they tell me to trigger that day and IUI on cd 12  the reason I ask cos during my 1st IUI I took clomid on cd 2-6 and my 2nd peak was on cd 11 that when I had IUI even I had trigger on cd 10 cos I had scan on cd 10  As since I had MC my last 2 ovualate was on CD 11/12  but I have alway get my 1st/2nd peak on cd 10/11    Really hope you understand what I am saying and sorry if you don't  lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

Bit of a peed off post from me so I'm sorry if I depress anyone with my negativity!  I'm on CD17 now and no sign of ovulation AGAIN this month (I'm just temping and charting this time).  I'm so down and fed up with Clomid at the moment and feel as though it's just not doing me any good at all.  Can't wait to be off the damn stuff!  I know that you can still ovulate late on it, I wondered if that was what was going to happen last month but AF showed up on CD34 without me ovulating (confirmed by blood test), and I just have the feeling that the same is going to happen this month.  Having previously ovulated on the 50mg dose I'm not sure what I'm going to do for my last round next month - whether to give the 100mg another go, reduce it to 50mg or not to bother at all.  I'm finding it all so stressful the latter seems like a better option to me right now!  Any advice anyone?

Surf - Hope the 2WW brings you a nice surprise, would be nice to hear of some more BFPs from Clomid, keep us updated.

Helen - I know exactly how you feel - I'm not impressed with Clomid either.  Have you been given any advice on what to do next?

Moo - I hope your day 21 results show good progesterone levels.  I never had any signs of ovualtion on my first round but did ovulate so try not to worry.

Ultra - Good luck, that all sounds very positive.

Becky - I'm sorry I can't help with your question, my treatment only involves Clomid at the moment so I have no experience of triggers or IUI.  I'm sure your clinic will be familiar with this kind of thing and know what needs to be done.  Just an idea but you might get more information on the IUI board - we are mostly just Clomid on here I think.  Good luck!

Sorry for the rant ladies and everything crossed for lots of good news.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Cleohegarty

just been given clomid by the gynea any advice as worried


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I found out this morning at our first consultation that I will be strating Clomid and IUI on my next cycle (currenly CD12). Bit apprehenshive about it all so any advice would be gratefully received!

best of luck to everyone.


----------



## helenj33

pumpkin34 said:


> Helen - I know exactly how you feel - I'm not impressed with Clomid either. Have you been given any advice on what to do next?


Nothing! We've got an appt on 28th nov but no idea what happens before then. Have no idea whether I'm waiting for ov or AF. Still just -ve's on OPKs and no sign of a temp shift, so no flaming idea what's happening. Am now CD28 so this is even later than I ov'd last clomid cycle. Without clomid and met I used to ov between CD20 and CD30. So what's the point of taking it if it just stops me ov'ing?! Grr!!


----------



## moo84

hello ladies,

Becky7 and Samic1986 - good luck with starting clomid  

Pumpkin - sorry you're not feeling too good, I hope you're feeling more positive soon; this could still be your month

Helen - good luck with your appointment in November, sorry you have a frustrating wait before thatt though x

Ultra - I don't really know anything about IUI - but that all sounds good - good luck!

Surf - fingers crossed for your 2ww

As for me: progesterone was 78 (woohoo!!!) so I suppose in theory i'm on 2ww too!

 to all xx


----------



## photographerlady

Anyone about to start clomid this autumn with the run up to Xmas? I know it's only two to three cycles but I keep telling my DH that's all I want this year so don' t worry about presents. Anyone care to buddy up?

I am just about to start clomid this week after two years of TTC and recently found out I have PCOS. My plan is to get exercising and lose roughly 25lbs by Xmas and hopefully gain a BFP.


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hi Photographerlady 
I am also about to start clomid this week  I've got 3 months worth at 50mg. I am just waiting for AF to show, Which wont be long now as Ive been on Northisterone to induce AF.
Althought I am trying to keep my feet on the ground, I can't help but be excited and think that it has GOT to work.
Fingers crossed for us both  I'm really worried about the symptoms too :/
x


----------



## pumpkin34

That's great news Moo!    When my consultant put me onto 100mg he told me they'd be looking for progesterone levels of between 70 and 80 so yours sounds spot on.  I think that level also suggests you released more than one egg - woohoo!!

Welcome Samic and good luck with Clomid  

I had a temperature rise this morning (CD1 so after my moan the other day maybe my ovaries did decide to work this month.  Of course it now has to stay higher now to suggest ovulation.  Blood test next week to confirm one way or t'other so fingers crossed.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi! 
I started end of last month and that's all I want for Xmas too
I just had my day 21 bloods x


----------



## photographerlady

Hey sweet cupcake, I am worried about side effects too but trying not to read too much into it and put in my head that I have them all. I did decide to just focus on the things that can relieve them. Cutting down on coffee will be tough and never drink enough water. Guess I have to start off small. Good luck and let me know how the first few days are. 

Kllkkl2006 how did the first month go?


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi photographer lady
I had symptom of getting hot and nauseas but nothing
Major
I'm on day 21 not I had pains on day 11 12 and 13 suggesting ovulated
Had day 21 bloods today x


----------



## max_8579

Hi can anyone answer me a question pls? ive been in hosp with severe ovary pain after taking clomid but the scan shows everythings ok and the endometrium lining is 12mm thick......does this thicken after ovulation? she said its looking good.x


----------



## sweetcupcake

Good luck with your results kll 

I'm hoping I don't get any symptoms, and I've just been off work ill this week, so reallly hope I don't get any bad ones.

I'm sooo excited that I have just started AF, so I can now start my clomid tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Super excited now x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah fantastic good luck xx


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck everyone! Seems my first round will start tomorrow taking 50mg during CD 2-6 for the next three cycles. Going to ask my GP for a blood test for this cycle as the consultant only gave me 2 tests.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Good luck to ya Hun
I'm hoping clomid is the answer for all of us 
And that we get a nice BFP for as would be amazing
I'm due AF in a week but I needed norethiserone to give me a period
To start clomid so I wonder if I will need it to start round 2?! X


----------



## kathryn88

hey i started my first round of clomid last month, ive had scans on monday and today to confirm the clomid is working they found oe folicle however measuring a bit small. They expect me to ovulate end of this week so hoping for the best.

So far ive hd no side effects of the clomid. 

Best of luck to you all  

xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Kathryn, thats great  Fingers crossed for you!!!

I've just had to go get some antibiotics for ear & chest infection  I feel so rough, def a bad time for my first round of Clomid 
Also - Kll.. Sorry if its TMI, but how was your period after Northisterone? I started yest and its worst one ive had in a long time. The pain is unreal!
I've just booked my scan which is next friday (CD10)  and booked my 21day bloods too.
Roll on end of month xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Fab Kathryn pleased for you

Hey sweet cupcake 
It was my shortest period ever only lasting 3.5 days
And was only heavy for one and a half but yes it was a painful one
Think that's because I hadn't had a natural ish one for so long
I'm hoping I get a BFP or and AF before day 35 as I'm not sure when or if
I'm suppose to take norethisarone again 
Xx


----------



## photographerlady

AF seems to hidding but coming. I really wish I was issued scans  I just have a blood test in two months. Is it common that I have no real contact info for my consultant? Worth calling his secretary and trying to get some monitoring?


----------



## Dopey2012

Hi photographerlady, 

I started by first round of Clomid 50mg this month, i was also worried about the side effects but had minimal ones. Felt quite tired earlier in the evening, but they worked for me and i ovulated this month. I am due my AF next week so fingers crossed it doesn't come and hopefully get my BFP. 

I tired to think of taking the tablets like taking Paracetamol and that i wouldn't get any of the side effects, it is probably just in my head but i definitely believe thinking positive helped me with the side effects, i was so surprised that i didn't really have any with them after all the stories and things i read about them. 

We have been TTC for nearly 3 years now with no luck, we have both had all the tests and they can't pin point what the issues are so trying clomid for 3 months then we will be referred for IVF.

I am always here to chat if you would like.

Good luck and take care

x


----------



## kathryn88

Well i dnt have any bloods done only scans on day 10 well they beleive i will ovulate end of this week so hopefully this will be the month 

Xx


----------



## photographerlady

Hey Dope I imagine I am just nervous. Good luck this month to everyone 


My AF came tonight at 7pm. Do you think that means today is day 1 and should start on D2-6 tomorrow?


----------



## photographerlady

Day 1 Clomid here I come (cd2)


----------



## sweetcupcake

Exciting  I took my first one last night. I looked at the packet and said to DH 'well, here we go' lol
Woke up feeling super rough, but I am made up with cold, have ear n chest infection, on antibiotics too, so I don't think I will notice any partic symptoms from the clomid this month, as I already feel like death warmed up lol. x


----------



## Cleohegarty

i start clomid when af shows this month, hoping i am ok on them and it works been trying for 2 and a half years so hoping i get a little miracle.


----------



## Butterfly86

Hello all,

Brand new sparkly member to FF, (so bear with me, I'm not quite up to speed with abbreviations!) I saw my consultant yesterday and he prescribed me clomiphene to start taking with my new period.  Not looked forward to a period so much ever!   Period is due next week so thankfully not got too long to wait.

I would really appreciate chatting to ladies who are in similar situations, a friend of mine pointed me in the direct of FF and I cant thank her enough.  So hopefully I might find people who are willing to share stories of success (fingers crossed) and  uncomfortable hot flushes!  

XXXX


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi girls 
Fingers crossed for us all eh!
My day 28 is next Wednesday so I will be testing around about then as I can't wait
Haha
Although I will be calling hospital Monday to check my bloods show I ovulated first
Good luck girls who just starting fingers crossed for no side effects I just felt proper rough on mine

Sweetcupcake
Are antibiotics ok with clomid? As I have a ear infection and need some but don't wanna go docs
As if they give me antibiotics scared it will knock the clomid out some how xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hi Butterfly, Welcome and hope you enjoy the site. I find it good for advice and it helps to know there are many people in the same situation 

Kll.. Antibiotics are fine with clomid. I was worried too, but I had to go I was in so much agony. The nurse assured me that it was fine and that she had also been on clomid before and taken antiobiotics at the same time  She said that in some was it helps, as if fights any infections in your body, giving you a clean bill of health for your body to concentrate on ovulating. I dunno if this is true, and my hopes of concieving this month have lowered a little with me being ill, but we will just wait and see.
Ive had 2 clomids now, 3rd tablet tonight. I've no idea if I have had any symptoms as I'm that rough already lol, I already feel sick & having hot/cold sweats etc etc. Only new thing I noticed is a tingling in my fingers.
Do the sypmtoms just last the 5 days or are they all month? Hoping I have escaped them or that they are being masked with my cold this month lol x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi sweetcupcake
Oh that's good to know, I will be knocking down the doctors door Monday then lol
My symptoms were only over the 5 days although I hardly had any CM
Before clomid but I've had it alot more since taking it which is apparently 
A good thing as it carrys sperm
I'm not confident about it working as far as pregnancy this month
But I'm near positive I ovulated as I felt it ouchhhy
So I will be majorly shocked if I ring Monday n they say I haven't 
I've had no "pregnancy like" symptoms but just like you I feel crap any way so prob wouldn't
Notice 
Xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Yea def go get to docs hun 
I think some AF and preg symptoms are simular anyway aren't they. I will try not to symptom watch I think or I will get obsessed lol.
Great news about the CM though. I heard clomid can dry you up, so i have bought some sperm friendly lube incase.
Also great news if you have ovulated. at least its doing its job. Let us know what the hosp say when you ring them  and feel better soon xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

I will do Hun and you hopefully a chill out night with the OH and lots of
Hot choc will sort me right out.
Yeah I heard about sperm friendly lube I work in the sex toy industry and as far as 
I was aware no lubes are bad for sperm as long as they don't contain spermicide
Tbf we used lube all the time before but since taking clomid we've not needed too
Have you got some tests coming up to see of it worked for u? Xx


----------



## Lisymb

MAx -lining starts building up from the end of your period.... the pain is probably ovulation pain and is the egg getting ready to pop out

In other news - those of you that knew Hails.... she had a little boy on thursday   She fell pregnant with him on a natrual cycle after a number of rounds of clomid.... just proof that good things can happen to everyone!
Stay positive girlies xxx


----------



## sweetcupcake

oo I assumed most had spermicide in, just thought best to be safe with a sperm friendly one  
I have my internal ultrasound next friday CD10 and my bloods on 30th CD21, so I am wishing this month away really lol. I don't expect it to work first time, so if it does I will be on cloud 9. Just have to keep our fingers crossed xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Think positive vibes Hun
I should practice what I preach I have a constant headache with anxiety
Ooo I didn't have any scans xxx


----------



## Butterfly86

I saw my consultant on thursday, he told me that with the clomid CD will be greater, and then I read about dryness! all a bit confusing really, which is it! 

I have a little thing that's been niggling at me and looking for a bit of advice... I have been having my smear tests every 6 months for the last 2 years as I have changing cells? (I think that's how the letter put it) should I have mentioned this to my consultant or would it be on my records and would anyone think that this would be a cause for concern taking the clomid?

I'm hesitant to ring the consultant, I asked so many questions Thursday I don't want to come across as a fuss pot! 

Any ideas gratefully received!!


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey, had a few rough days, i spent 4 hours on thursday evening sobbing, my face was a mess i cried that much, eventually stopped then at work i started my period, explains why i was such a wreck but never had pmt so bad in my life!!! Buy on the positive side it was only a 33 day cycle and thats theres only been 2 cycles shorter than 35 days since i came off the pill. Fingers crossed it is a good sign. Feeling much better, i thought i wouldnt be ok with seeing the period come but i am ok, it just means gotta try extra harder  Hows everyone else? 

I still dont get "ovulation" though lol as i never seem to have any signs of it :/


----------



## sweetcupcake

Butterfly, I think its good to ask questions. I personally would have mention the smear tests, I know our docs don't always do background research on every patient they see. Better to be safe I say, I'm just they wont mind you calling.

Kll, are you in UK? My treatment is on NHS and they seem to be really good. The scan is apparently to check how many folicles I have growing and the size, so they can give me estimated ovulation day. Also to check the health of ovaries to make sure clomid isn't damaging them xx


----------



## kathryn88

Hi i have took my first round of clomid this month and had the scans as you mentioned sweetcup cake. 

I had my first scan on monday and the folicle was measuring 10mm so they thought a bit small had another scan on thursday and it was 12 mm they still a bit concerned as should be 16mm- 18mm to ovulate so nurse told me to do ovulation tests at home if no positive test by monday am booked for another scan to check the progress. 

Im only having the scan though no blood test has been mentioned. 

Im the same not hoping for too much as only first month of taken this. 


kathryn xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kelloggs - sorry to read you got your period *hugs*.  If you didn't ovulate are they going to be putting you on 100mg?  I was put on it when I didn't ovulate on the last month of 50mg.  

AFM - I'm good.  Getting twinges since the IUI on Monday but trying not to get my hopes up.  Blood test on Tuesday to check that I ovulated which I hope I did seeing that I had a big follie on the scan and then another week till testing.  2ww is going very slowly for me x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah I'm NHS love but no scans for me  
Wish I was as they sound very effective
Xx


----------



## Kelloggs

I'm ok about the period, think you get used to it don't you? I'm only having blood tests on my 3rd cycle, then back to hospital in jan, no idea what will happen then... But I'm not gonna find out cos it's gonna work this time 
Fingers crossed for you, hope these 2 weeks go quicker for you xxx


----------



## Butterfly86

is your blood test day 21? I'm NHS and thata what I have to do when i start.  I'm wishing the days away!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah im uk also
Yeah I had my day 21 test Hun iget results Monday

I had a funny turn in asda tonight very nearly fainted never done that before wonder if AF sign or PG eeeek xx


----------



## photographerlady

Welcome butter! 

Ouch KII- how you feeling now? Do side effects pop up throughout the month?

I am on cd4, which is third pill down and aside from tired I am ok. I will be using my clear blue monitor as well just to see if I ov. Saying that though it said I ovulated every time but just didn't release an egg. We shall see. I also read on here that some are using pre-seed while trying, little tmi - I just going to start giving that a go.

How are you ladies holding up do the side effects come later?


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Feel fine now it just washed over me well if I don't get my BFP I assume its a clomid side effect
I just generally felt tired and groggy on clomid
Maybe TMI but I've had terrible constipation since starting norethiserone and clomid
Has anyone else? Xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hi all. 
I haven't had any constipation hun, and I wonder if the dizzy feeling could have been your ear infection? Thats what it does to me, with it being fluid in ear it can knock your balance and make you dizzy. Just a thought hun, But my fingers are crossed for your BFP!

I'm on CD5 tday, take my 4th pill tonight  I am sure ive got hot flushes, they are awful. I also feel really tired a few hr after taking the pill (thank god I decided to take it in the eve) and I do feel a lil sickly too. But could be symptoms from flu, so trying not to think about it really.

Good luck everyone  x


----------



## photographerlady

I feel you on the tired front. I slept 10 hours the last two nights and even took a nap yesterday too. Get all your sleeping in now I guess


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yes could be Hun never thought of that before cos I've never had one before!
Yeah tiredness is a big factor although the men may think we're just lazy haha
Some times wish they would come on the site so they can read too x


----------



## sweetcupcake

haha, doesn't matter how tired I am.. my mans way lazier than me anyway 

Well my AF is coming to an end and cold has almost gone too, But tonight I'm feeling quite sickly with bloated aching tummy. Just hope I'm alright at work this week as I was off all last week with cold and infections  

Cannot wait to get started on BD'ing. Feels like this is our first proper chance of trying with being made to ovulate (hopefully) x


----------



## Butterfly86

Love reading all your comments, gets me excited to start taking the tablets. Fingers crossed it'll be a kick up the **** for my ovaries to throw out an egg or two   and wham bam thank you mam, I'll be a very happy lady!  

Just thought I'd ask, what is pre-seed? I've never heard of it. X


----------



## photographerlady

It's baby making lubricant. I don't really get cm (tmi) so figured I get some Pre-seed off amazon a d try it this month. Will add it to the list I am already doing while TTC:

Low gi diet
Prenatal tablets 
No drinking


I am a right barrel of laughs these days


----------



## sweetcupcake

Lol @photographerlady!

Butterfly - I use concieve plus lubricant which is same as preseed really. Basically the sperm need CM (cervical mucus) to 'swim' in, to get to the egg. I've heard clomid can dry this up and some women don't get alot of CM anyway. This lubricant acts as CM, I believe it helps to protect the sperm to keep it alive longer while it travels to the egg.
I figure its worth using, anything that may help a little bit more for that BFP x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

It's strange that I'm so different I have more CM then I did from before I was taking clomid
So I haven't been using lubricant 
Well today is day 21 for me so just waiting for clinic to open so I can
Call for results I will be devastated if they say I didn't ovulate
Because I certainly felt something! X


----------



## photographerlady

Morning! Just got back from the GP who said she help me with any scans I may need if I feel unwell or really concerned. She also broke down all the results of my tests seeing the consultant is rubbish and didn't even tell me the basics about clomid. Only one more pill to go in cycle 1. Little tired but heading to the office, have s good day ladies.


----------



## surfbabe

HI all,

ultra, Moo  - how you all getting on in 2WW?

pumpkin . did you ovulate? hope so & you too now in 2WW

im now 7dpo - no different symp /signs to suggest pg. will await til weekend to test at CD12.

love,
surf x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hey surf, I'm good thanks. 2ww is going incredibly slowly though. Been having pains on and off. 21 day bloods tomorrow x


----------



## kathryn88

Weel i had. another scan today and the folicle is measuring 19mm so just about ready for ovulation they pleased the clomid is working nd advis3d me to hve intercourse evry other day for the nexweek t am on day 19 lets hope for the best xx


----------



## colesygirl

Hello everyone - hope you don't mind me joining in!!

Had our appt with consultant this afternoon and he has given me a 6 month course of clomid 50mg.  I have been reading your posts and some have you said about scans. Are these done at hospital or gp?? My consultant didnt say anything about scans...just that he'll see us in 6-7 months!?!?! I am a bit confused.

My period is due nest week so hopefully start clomid then.

Hope is is successful for us all!! xx


----------



## photographerlady

Hey colesy - my consultant has offered no scans. I went to my GP today and she said if I was concerned I could get scans from her but in the meantime she's going to call my consultant and ask for an update. I think you have all the right to talk to your GP as they tend to only want to let ppl do six cycles.


----------



## surfbabe

Hi ultra - good to hear from you.
hope you get high prog result tomorrow to show you ovulated.
here´s hoping this month is the ONE for us both & for all on 2WW-
love,
Surf x


----------



## colesygirl

Thank you!!!

Its a bit scary just being left to your own devices isn't it!!!


----------



## photographerlady

It was s shock to the system going to my consultant (in my sig you can see they made a few mistakes) and joining this forum to see others having such better care than me. Thankfully my GP is helping and looking into both private and acupunture (this I may start now if they are ok with me being on clomid). Taking my last pill tomorrow this cycle, haven't had any side effects aside from sleeping like a log.


----------



## Butterfly86

Hi colesygirl, my consultant hasnt mentioned anything about scans, just explained about going for the blood test on the 21st day.  He also just said I'll see you in four months, but ill prescribe you a 6 month prescription to keep you going.  (Which implies to me that'll be more the case!)

I'm just waiting for my period, they havent been too bad lately, not waiting me wait weeks for them to come... but you watch, this month now I want it....

Just a question a little off topic, what do you all do to make you mind not 'things', I've had a headache for the past 3 days and all I can put it down to is just constantly thinking about, tablets, blood tests, periods, babies, the wait, the possible upset/frustration which might be round the corner!

Justine x


----------



## Butterfly86

and thanks for filling me in about the pre-seed.  I hadnt heard of anything like that, dont really know whats on the market.  I'll be looking now though!!!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies

I was offered no scans either just day 21 bloods
I rang to get results for mine today but my hosp has changed
Procedure you now get results in letters which will prob mean 
I need to do a preg test before I actually get my blood results

I know what ya mean about headache n anxiety Hun, I'm finding it 
Hard to shut off mind constantly on over time xx


----------



## photographerlady

It's tricky. For me it's been two years of "maybe this month", I am telling myself I need to cool it but its tricky. Our main plan now is every other day and just practice on that 

I will admit the waiting is horrible, especially with kind unpredictable cycles but I keepi g telling myself that I won't use a pregnancy test til after cd40.


----------



## helenj33

I think I've ovulated at last   about flaming time..... was CD34!


----------



## surfbabe

Hi helen
thats great news you finally ovulated.  
you now joining us on 2WW to find out outcome................. 
good luck
x


----------



## photographerlady

Also, silly question. When do the side effects start? Closer to ovulation? I took my last pill this cycle today away we go


----------



## photographerlady

Wow I had no idea clomid could lengthen your cycle, mines already 28-39 days I guess I should get over excited this month.,. I say I won't but I know I am still going to wanna test at day 28 :/


----------



## sweetcupcake

I took my last pill last night. Ive had lots of hot flushes and been very sleepy. I'm hoping thats it for the symptoms and that I have got off lightly with it.

I suffer from anxiety anyway, so trying not to think about stressful things is impossible to me. I just try to keep busy. Never leave myself we free time.
If im not working, im doing things to fill the time and reading lots of books to keep my mind off it.

I will let you all know what I actually find out about the scan on friday x


----------



## surfbabe

HI Photographer lady.
yes clomid usually does lengthen cycle.
for me prior to clomid i had average 29/30 day cycle.
now on clomid I have 33-35 day cycles.

so it can lengthen a few days or week  (also depends on days you take clomid. if you take it days 2-6 may only lengthen your cycle by a few days. for taking it days 5-9, will probably give you much longer cycles)

good luck
x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

I had symptoms while takin the tablets
The sweats tired and nausea
Well I didn't know when to test because i may need to take norethisarone
Again to induce period soooooo I'm day 27 today and stupidly tested
Dunno why Cos it too early just had an urge
But need to call docs to see when I need to take tabs again x


----------



## sweetcupcake

I think they may say leave it till CD35 hun. That's what it says in my clomid booklet they gave me. And then test to make sure and then start northisterone. But I guess all hosps are different.
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

I have had a horrific month, I've been working three jobs, I'd totally given up on Clomid and I'd been suffering terribly with side affects and I was just too dejected to post so sorry that I've been totally awol. Yesterday Af was nine days late, so I have had the most emotional 24 hours, yesterday I bought a hpt and last night my period started, I was hysterical and spent all today wallowing and feeling crap. However my period decided to do a disappearing act , convinced I was causing this with creeping denial I just took a hpt and got a bfp!!! I don't know what to do with myself I can't quite believe it and I'm still a little sceptical so I'm gonna take another in the morning, could this really be it?? I'm in total shock!


----------



## Dudders

It sure could be it mrs k.  I would say speak to your doctor though as they would usually say get any bleeding checked out - so i would give them a call tomorrow if i were you.  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## photographerlady

Oh that's northisterone? My consultant just said see you in 3 months... Oh how I dislike my consultant.


----------



## helenj33

Fingers crossed MrsK


----------



## surfbabe

Mrs K - thinking of you. hoping you get another BFP   this morning to confirm last night.

false positives dont usually happen on hpt so heres hoping you´ve got a little beany  

x


----------



## photographerlady

Thank you surf. It's my first month in clomid but maybe I'm going a bit overboard maybe: enough pre-seed to fill a bath tub, acupunture starts Monday and last pill taken yesterday (cd6) lets do this


----------



## Kllkkl2006

My follow up appointments in 3 months also, I'm day 28 today im
Gonna call my hosp this afternoon and see what date they recommend 
Starting norethisarone again x


----------



## juju2408

Hiya everyone
I'm now on day 5 of month 2 of a 6 month course of clomid I'm not having any scans or blood tests not sure why was just told to come back in 6 months.

Def having a few side effects mainly awful hot flushes mainly during the night and not sleeping but other than that not too bad.

Good luck to everyone
Juju


----------



## Lyndsy

Hi Mrs Kristicle,

Just wanted to send you good wishes, I'm really hoping it turns out well for you. Fingers crossed for you. 
xxx


----------



## colesygirl

Hi Juju!! Are you at Jessops too I think i remember chstting to you on the jessops thread many many months ago!! xxxx


----------



## colesygirl

Photographylady - i have read your signature and it does sound like you have had a tough time with your consultant. Is there another consultant you could ask to be referred to?? At least your GP sounds supportive.

Butterfly86 - will this be your first round of clomid when your period starts this month??

As for keeping distracted its hard isn't it! What i find the worst is that i am trung to keep busy and distarct myself but then you have 'friends and family saying 'oohh just forget about and it'll happen' bla bla....i am finding it more stressful trying to find ways to forget about it than just getting on with it! I have found that most of the month i am ok its just those frenzied days around ovulation and period time that i becomes all consuming!!

Hello kllkkl2006 and sweetcupcake -----p.s. why do they recommend not testing til cd35

Also what is northisterone?

Sorry for all the questions!

xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi colesygirl

Day 35 because people ovulate at slightly different times and to
Give your AF chance to naturally come
And norethiserone is a period inducer as we don't have
Periods naturally Hun xx


----------



## photographerlady

Welcome juju, I am only having blood work so I guess it's luck of the draw where you live. My hospital issues your next three month appointment when you leave and is always so busy. Plus it's never the same person, I've only seen my consultant once (who's not a doctor) and countless assistants. 

Cole - I don't know if I can change but after Feb if I am not all BFP I will ask. I am focusing a new plan now with an acupunture consultation tonight and gave preseed a go last night - tmi excellent for me but poor DH bending all over the place. 

Kllk - sorry to hear you are going through so much in a cycle. Have you always had to take a period induser?

So, I'm on CD and we started our EOD marathon, figured we wouldn't leave any fertility stone unturned this month. I have friends incoming next month and we have thin walls


----------



## Kllkkl2006

I haven't had a natural period in 2 and half years Hun
And I was on pull before that so apparently that's a false period so 
They think I never really settled into a natural cycle


----------



## photographerlady

I take it that's a big factor in your ovulation cycles? *hug*


----------



## lauren.x

Hey girls

How are yours getting on ? Sorry not been on here just been so busy while hubby is away just over 6 weeks till he's back  then away again for 3  but hay ho

Pumpkin how have you been on the higher dosage ? Fingers crossed it has worked for you

Reso hope the ms has stopped and you're feeling a lot better  

I'm doing good not been stressed (apart from a few times) reso that book is fab totally changed my diet and going to the gym most days lots a stone already  half stone left to lose. I think my diet was quiet good I don't eat a lot of rubbish just ate a lot of pasta and bread but since swapping all that I feel so much better too 

Hope all is good 

Lauren xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

MrsK - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM - got my 21 day bloods back which was 55.0 which mean's I've ovulated.  Still getting twinges on and off and going to hold out until Tuesday (OTD)

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

How is everyone?

AFM - got my 21 day bloods back which was 55.0 which mean's I've ovulated.  Still getting twinges on and off and going to hold out until Tuesday (OTD)

x


----------



## Dopey2012

Hi Ladies, 

I am now on round 2 of Clomid, the first round didn't work and AF came again the other day,  

Needless to say i was devastated, but another round and who knows, i have everything crossed at the moment. 

Thankfully i haven't really had any side effects again which i am finding quite surprising considering reading other comments. My consultant has also told me that i no longer have to have any scans after taking clomid after the first round appeared to be successful on my day 10 scan so i guess i am on my own now, better get the ovulation prediction tests again - can anyone recommend any cause the ones i use show that i am never ovulating when the consultant tells me i am?? 

My best friend is also due to have her little girl in 3 weeks, which makes it all even harder although i am over the moon for her and at least i will have lots of maternity clothes to borrow  

It is really helping reading this thread and hearing your not the only one going through all this. 

xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks everyone, I still can't quite believe it but I got another bfp on Wednesday morning and then got another at the hospital today, got a scan tomorrow to see if everything is ok as I've still had a bit of bleeding and a little cramping so got to get it checked out! It's worrying but I'm staying positive! How are you all getting on? xkx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah it plays a major part Hun
Dunno who i was talking to who's also on norethiserone?!?
I rang doctors office today and the reason they only give you two course of notethiserone
Is they expect you to have period naturally after that hormone boost so fingers crossed x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Well done mrs k

I'm day 29 but waiting till 35 to test x


----------



## juju2408

Hi colesy

Yep im at jessops and remember talking to you a few months back. Hope you dont mind me asking but are you still under gynaecology at jessops or have you been refrerred to ACU? Im still under gynaecology and just wondered if we should have been transferred over? 

Juju


----------



## Butterfly86

Hi colesygirl,

Yes this will be my first, I came on yesterday so had my first tablet this morning. Had a really emotional day today, but that's always the case day #2.  I am mentally preparing myself for a long wait, but I always want things yesterday! 

Hope everyone is well. Different topic again! What does everyone do for work? I think I might be able to have a wild guess at photographer ladies job!!? 

Justine x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

If you guess mine ill eat my shoe hahaha x


----------



## photographerlady

I do photography, mainly child portraits and weddings as a hobby/side job. Plan was to go full time and move out of London when my wee ones arrive... That's been put on hold a couple years and still a stressed broadcast manager for TV. We want to move to Dorset as soon as I am jolly and pregnant, still hoping for that dream.


----------



## colesygirl

Hello everyone!!!

Juju - Yes we are still under gynae...from what i gather from our appt on Monday you don't get referred to acu until you actually start iui or ivf. I kind of feel a bit like a fraud not being under acu yet ...do you The wait is so frustrating isn't it?? The impatient part of me feels disappointed that we have been given a course of clomid and told to go away for 6-7  months and are still not at acu but the sensible part of me thinks that its a great thing as the clomid might just work!! constant head f*"k!!! 

Butterfly - good luck with your first round!! I am waiting for af to arrive next week to start.... P.s. i am teacher. what do you do?

Dopey2012 - i know how you feel. Most of my close friends have babies....its fantastic being around them most of the time but sometimes its a bit hard isn't it!! 

Photographylady - what a fab hobby and job!! Which tv channel do you work for?? hope your dream comes true soon.

Hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Believe or not I work In the adult entertainment industry 
Not making it lol selling it haha


----------



## helenj33

Congratulations MrsK!  Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you x.

4dpo here and bored of 2ww already.  CD38 so not expecting anything other than AF.


----------



## photographerlady

Morning all. I had weird sensations this morning like my period was coming on, it's only cd9 so much be starting the fun of clomid.

Acupunture was interesting last night, out was just my initial setup appointment I am going back on cd19 for weekly appointments. The aim is to shorten my cycles apparently so going to begin and see where things ate in a few weeks time. Sort of wanted to start next week but our schedules conflicted. I guess overall if cycle 1 results in a bfn atleast I am being proactive with acupunture. 


Cole- I work on various shows for broadcast in post production. I like it but wanna own my own photography company next year. 


KIIL- I have a few friends that run a web store with that sort if thing  you must work at the competitor. Never a dull moment?


So what's everyone's plans this weekend? Mines jumping my DH and shaking off this sleepy side effect, Bacall be in bed lol


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hehehe yes Hun quite possible I'm the opposition lol
My plans are my god child's birthday party surrounded by children eek
Soooo I tested cd day 27 cos I'm impatient and got a bfn obviously as its too
Early, I'm has anyone done this then gone to to get a BFP on day 35 as that's
When I'm next testing if no AF x


----------



## photographerlady

I've never tested on clomid but I told myself that I am not allowed to test til
Cd35. My cycles are normally 30-40 so if I can hold out til then it would be a good thing. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Thank Hun
I've got the second test all lined up for weds 
But I feel like I've got effects of AF coming x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks! Was going to have a scan today but doc phoned to say my bloods suggest I'm only about 5 weeks so they are going to re-test tomorrow because until my hcg levels hit 2000 then they probably won't be able to see anything! Makes me feel better though because that means that my bleeding and cramping is most probably implantation!! 

Kll - I know waiting it out is hard but it's much better than testing too early and having to see a bfn! I waited another 10 days after I missed my period before testing this time!

Helen, I know 2ww sucks I've had a fair few now, it's hard but it's best not to obsess, I'd been so busy this month I'd barely kept track and I'd kinda given up, ironic that this is the cycle I'd get my bfp lol I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all!!


----------



## Samic1986

Great news Mrs K - hope it all goes well for you!

I have now received my first lot of Clomid so waiting for AF so we can get on with it! Hopefully should be due in about 10 days, this feels like the longest month ever!

good luck x


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hi all, Sorry i've been away for a few days.. had internet problems. Hope we are all well x

Just been for my internal scan and I've come out abit clueless really. All she told me is that I have 2 folicles measuring 11mm each. (Hubby saw her measure around 7 folicles all 10mm +, before she turned the screen to show me the 2 biggest.
I asked if this was normal & she just said yes it is for CD10.. and that was it... So I haven't a clue what it means or when I may ovulate etc, so I think for the ppl who aren't having scans.. don't worry - Cos mine didn't give me any benefit as far as 'it looks normal' thats the only reasurrance ive got lol.

If anyone has any more info for me, please let me know.
I've had a quick google and seems that you release the egss arouns 18-22mm and that folicles can grow 2-3mm a day. Hubby is away for 3 or 4 days next week, so I'm hoping that doesn't mean we will miss our chance  Will just have to BD before he goes and as soon as he gets back.
I've never used OPK's before, but i'm wondering whether to get some now x

ps, I work in a payment processing centre  x


----------



## pumpkin34

Ah congratulations MrsK, always uplifting to hear a Clomid success story.  I really hope all goes well for you   x

To all the ladies currently on the 2WW - seems like most of us at the moment, let's hope we get some good news too!  Good luck to the newbies as well, and I hope you're not suffering too badly with the side effects!

I got my day 21 bloods back today which showed progesterone was 93!!  Good to know the 100mg actually did something this month after last month's not working, but I guess it doesn't really mean alot without the BFP at the end.  My optimism with Clomid disappeared a long time ago lol.  CD28 now and no symptoms of anything.  Can't wait to get onto the final month, get it over and done with and move onto something that might actually help!

Have great weekends ladies
xx.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey pumpkin that's exactly how I felt on my last round, it takes so much out of you doing it month after month and you just have yo go with your feelings. I completely wrote the stuff off and didn't bother tracking my days or anything, three months of supposedly perfect ovulation from the right side and nothing all it look was my left to get in on the action and bam bfp. Just try not to obsess over it and use this time that you're sceptical to chill out and relax a bit about it!


----------



## suzymc

hiya ladies

firstly lots of best wishes to all you clomid cyclers. i   you all get a positive outcome.
if any of you are interested i have set up a ******** page for fertility friendly recipes & i'm also starting a webpage soon
my link is in my signature if any of you are interested 

Suzy x

p.s. pumpkin34.... love your name


----------



## pumpkin34

Hey Lauren,

Long time no hear - guessed you'd be taking a break from this - sounds like you're doing really well!  A stone!! What a great achievement, congratulations, keep up the good work if you're feeling better  .  Agree about the book.  I'm about halfway through and finding the stuff on acupuncture and herbs&vits really interesting.  Amazing how they say all our problems tend to stem from the organs like the liver, kidneys etc.

Reso I hope you're feeling better too.  Surely...

My first month on 100mg did nothing (progesterone 3!) so that was a waste of time but I just got my bloods back today for this month and progesterone was 93!!  A good result I guess but doesn't mean anything without the BFP at the end  .  Finding the Clomid very stressful now so although I'm disappointed that it hasn't worked for me I'll be glad to move onto other things I think.  Still going to acupuncture once a week and finding it very helpful (last month when I didn't ovulate I hadn't been going as the guy was on holiday so maybe that had something to do with it).

Have lovely weekends.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Thanks MrsK - very hard to stay positive, especially by round 5 but it's true what you say, you give up and then it happens and you're an example of that so I'll keep a tiny bit of hope for this month lol.

Ha suzymc - before I read your comment about my name I thought I love your picture!  Fertility friendly recipes are a great idea and I'm a strong believer in helping our bodies through nutrition so I will definitely be having a look.  Well done on that idea!

xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey, i'm ok, finished taking the crazy tablets for this cycle, just fingers crossed it works this time.  Got my fingers and toes crossed for you too xxx


----------



## Hails

Hiya girls  

I just wanted to let you al know... I had a baby boy rueben Darryl wallace 6.3oz on 11/10...     we are blessed and grateful. 
 wish you all luck in your journeys   xx


----------



## surfbabe

CONGRATULATIONS MRS K     
so happy for you. & gives all us other clomid ladies hope that we too will get our BFP.
wishing you all the best for healthy pregnancy.

love
surf x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Congrats Hails x


----------



## photographerlady

Hope someone can help you with the scans cupcake. My consultant isn't issuing me any for my first three cycles.


----------



## beany34

Yay Mrs k well done!! I saw chickaboo on my ivf thread and thought I'd check up on my other clomid buddies and it turns out we have a winner!! Ihope you have a happy & healthy 9 months  

Hello everyone else, hope you're all coping ok. Keep chins and hopes high  

B x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Thanks beany!  How are you getting on at the moment? Are you glad to be off the Clomid? xkx


----------



## beany34

Hi mrs k, yes I'm very glad to be off clomid although this was the first time in 6 months I felt any PMS symptoms! Was a shocker but AF dutifully showed up on day 28 as per my pre-clomid days phew! That was yesterday and tonight i start my ivf drugs... I've been told side effects should be minimal but I didnt buy that one   Hoping to join you with a bfp soon!
X


----------



## photographerlady

Well convinced clomid is messing with my mind. I am on cd10 with a high reading on my otk and having twitching and dull pains. I know it's way early but already feels abit odd, however it's my first cycle so maybe reading too much into it. Can clomid move up ovulation?


----------



## mrs kristicle

That's good news then and I'm sure you've suffered enough on Clomid so ivf ones should cut you a break! I've just had an awful experience at the hospital tonight, was told to go in at 5 for more blood tests, got there and easy sent down a half lit corridor to wait, 45 mins later hubby goes to see what's going on and gets treated very rudely by a nurse. Another half hour later and some nurse says I'll try and take bloods, after butchered both my arms she gives up and about the two hour mark the doctor finally turns up and without apology takes my blood and packs us off without answering any questions. Have no idea what happens next and just have to hope that the hcg levels are positive and that the bleeding is nothing to worry about because they don't seem to be doing much to help!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hey him I had ovarie pain on days 11/12/13 xx


----------



## juju2408

Hi everyone

Colesy- yep I do feel like a fraud glad its not just me. It would be nice to have a bit more support from Jessops sometimes, as if you have questions etc you have nobody to speak to and the wait is so frustrating and I'm not a patient person to start with. I think you can get appointments much quicker if you are under ACU but not 100% certain

Sorry cupcake can't help with the scans I'm not having them.

Photo - I've heard clomid can move up ovulation so hopefully you are x

Afm - Well today is day 9 of my 2nd cycle and my AF still hasn't really finished so not sure what's going on there I'm normally only on for 4 days total. Hot flushes also quite bad this time. I'm being positive thou and hoping side effects mean the clomid might be working (weird logic I know).

Hope everyone's having a good weekend
Juju x


----------



## photographerlady

Thanks for the feedback ladies. Juju - sorry to hear you are going through hot flushes, do they just come on all of a sudden or? i havent experienced them yet but hoping to not break into a sweat. How's everyone's weekend treating them? 

Oh and what day cycle everyone's on starting a new week coming up. Tomorrow I will be CD11.


----------



## beany34

Try not to worry Mrs k early bleeding is common, ignore grumpy nurse and doctors - probably hungover!!
First injection done, slightly more traumatic than taking a tablet!!

x


----------



## mrs kristicle

I can imagine it is, I'm not too good with needles and I've had plenty to keep me going for a while lol make sure you keep us up to date and I'll be praying for your bfp, and praying that my one sticks!


----------



## sweetcupcake

Tomorrow I will be CD13  I'm getting more hot flushes now than when I was actualy taking the Clomid. They are horrid. Just sat doing nothing and then suddenly will be properly sweating and ripping off my jacket. Hubby finds it rather amusing and says I'm like an old women lol! Have to laugh about these things I guess. Hoping this is as much symptoms as I'll get now.
Good Luck everyone


----------



## juju2408

Lol cupcake im the same with the hot flushes be fine 1 minute then stood in the garden with my pjs on the next. its a really weird feeling.

Cd10 today for me and just going to look for a new car


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck on the car hunt juju. I am confused by this whole clomid thing, I spoke to my husband about it that one moment I'm crampy, then little warm, then horny and then sleep ten hours a night like a rock.. I mean completely out. I guess regardless its telling me that its doing something. Strange how five little pills can change so much.


----------



## sweetcupcake

Im with you on the sleeping! Last night I slept for almost 12 hrs :O !!!! And when I woke, I any felt the same as when I usualy have 7hrs sleep.. Very strange x


----------



## Butterfly86

Evening all,

Funny.... I hadnt heard about any 'sleepy' side affects, but after reading through comments I have been unusually tired the last week.  The one other change i have noticed is horrific mood swings, it hasn't taken much recently to make my blood boil, which in turn leads to a very red, flushed face!

I work in an opticians, doing everything apart from testing eyes basically.  Have a hobby on the side too, making cakes, get a little bit of extra spends from that, which is a bonus as really i do it just because i enjoy it.

Its been quite a quiet weekend for me, working both saturday and today.  Went out for tea last night, came home to watch x factor with a glass of wine.... which reminds me, does anyone know anything regarding drinking whilst taking clomid? is it a NO-NO?  I just had the one glass just in case!

Kllkkl2006, i imagine i probably wouldnt have guessed that one!

I received a letter on saturday for my next appointment February 7th 2013!  nice to see that the hospital are a little more on the ball with this follow up appt, considering the last one was 2.5months late, only had the appointment because i constantly rang asking for one! It'll soon be here I'm sure.

Have a relaxing evening everyone   
Justine x


----------



## Emms80

Congratulations Mrs K. Your proof that this stuff can work to get a BFP. I hope everything goes well for you  

Hi to everyone else  Hope everyone is ok, whether your on your 2ww, just starting Clomid or onto a next cycle....sending lots of  

AFM, AF showed up   

So onto Clomid round number 3.....


----------



## Dudders

Well done mrs kristicle  

Well after almost 15 months of trying, Clomid, metformin and surgery, I finally ovulated!  We'll try naturally for a little while as long as it still looks like I'm ovulating and hopefully we won't have to get as far as ivf  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## photographerlady

Hey butterfly my next appointment is on the same date. Hopefully we will all be cancelling it with our BFP's. btw, is there any difference with BFP on clomid and those without? I mean I assume when I get pregnant I just ring my GP and they put me on the preggo list. Take it nothing special needs to be done on a clomid pregnancy.


----------



## Butterfly86

photolady, im not sure, i think you contact your gynae too. Consultant i see told me that he'd have me in for an early scan to put all doubt out of my mind, but i imagine that differs from clinic to clinic.  did the acupuncture hurt? a friend of mine advised having it done as it can increase chances, but i have a real phobia of needles. 

Justine x


----------



## juju2408

Hi all

Butterfly - I also work in an opticians as manager/ dispensing optician weird eh!! I asked my doctor about drinking as I was going on holiday the day I started my first course and she said it was fine and that you put your life on hold as it is for fertility treatment so the odd night out/drink wont hurt. 

Photo - I too wondered if you needed extra monitoring or anything if you get a BFP I thought you might due to increased risk of multiples etc be nice to have an early scan like butterfly says.


----------



## photographerlady

Some say its like a full pain acupunture but go more than once and I don't feel it. They are in little tubes and its simply a tap and they connect with your skin. I used to have it for my back. I heard great things about acupunture and fertilty and start the Monday after next. I also heard it can really help with morning sickness and pregnancy pains later on.


----------



## photographerlady

As for monitoring I was offered none. I can't even reach my consultant on the phone or leaving messages. My GP however is very helpful and see that I have hypothyroid hopefully she will run the early blood tests.


----------



## Butterfly86

juju, I hadnt thought about the multiple embryo side of things, but i bet that is a reason why they do an earlier scan.  I'm glad you've just said that about the wine as i'm supping on my 2nd glass tonight, find it helps with the headache i've had for such a long time now! so, do you work in an independant or a chain? i work for a chain. 

photolady, its a shame you have poor support from your consultant, my story seems the opposite from yours.  My doctors have always just tilted their heads slightly, put on an sympathetic face and told me to keep trying, its normal.  So when i met my consultant, and have him give me so many answers i could of kissed him!  I happened to mention the birth weight of my daughter at the appointment (we got onto a discussion about duplicates and the difficulties) he told me that when i get my BFP i'll be tested for gestational diabetes, he just seems so proffessional.  Have you asked if there are any other consultants you may be able to see? a bit of a long shot i imagine, but worth a try.

Justine x


----------



## photographerlady

I am giving myself til feb, both my DH and I said if we have another nightmare appointment ( where all our notes were wrong and diagnoses was the complete opposite) so basically if we go in and only get an increase of clomid without scans I am not too happy with that. I mean what if I get over stimulated on 100mg I really don't wanna risk it.


----------



## Butterfly86

what happens when over stimulated? x


----------



## sweetcupcake

I Believe you can be hospitalised if you over stimulate too much. I think it's rare, but I believe it can be dangerous (just from what I've read)
I would def request a scan if your dose gets increased.. x


----------



## photographerlady

Morning all. Yes cupcake is right it's very rare to over stim so much that its dangerous but regardless scans are there to tell you something is working. I used my digital ov test still in the high range, hopefully a peak before the weekend  anyone else charting, using sticks or a fertility monitor?


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hcg levels dropped, doctor says I'm gonna lose it now, found out yesterday still having trouble breathing. Not sure how to carryon after this


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Oh mrs k I've read your posts and feel for you Hun
Fingers crosses they are wrong they aren't Always right after all
Hang on in there little bean xxx


----------



## helenj33

MrsK - so sorry to hear that.  Hope you're doing ok and that your bean is an extra-sticky one that hangs on in there xx.


----------



## surfbabe

Mrs K - thinking of you. sending you hugs        so sorry to hear hcg levels dropped 
love surf x


----------



## juju2408

Hiya 

butterfly- i work for a chain too!

photo - im considering buying a digital ovulation monitor as i never get a postive with the sticks but didnt want to pay that much out for one if they dont work, but it sounds like they work for you so it might be worth me getting one

Juju


----------



## Dopey2012

Hi All, 

I recently brought a digital ovulation monitor, hopefully it will be delivered this week so i can start using it, i found my cheaper on ebay and brand new if that helps. 

x


----------



## photographerlady

I don't really produce any cm so the clear blue easy monitor has really helped with no brain tracking. I've been on the high side of things since day 9, not sure if its clomid being sensitive but will keep my eye out for a peak this week and up my EOD  lots of tmi there. 

DH has to fly abroad for work but told him that isn't allowed outside of my AF week. I think I'm going batty.


----------



## Lyndsy

So sorry to hear your news Mrs K. 
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Mrs K - So very sorry to hear your sad news.  A loss is traumatic for anyone but for us ladies for whom things have been so difficult it must feel even worse.  Look after yourself 

Dudders - great news for you that the drilling worked, you must be so pleased.  I hope you get some good news so that you don't have to move on to more inasive treatment - fingers crossed.

How are you other ladies getting on?  Surf and Ultra, I think you were testing this week same as me?  I'm day 30 today but gonna wait it out a bit longer I think.

Good luck Emms with round 3 and to the other ladies just starting on Clomid.

Love and luck,
Pumpkin
xx


----------



## moo84

Hello ladies,

I've been away for a week so haven't been around to update. There has been so much going on on here so it'll take me a while to get back up to date wth where everyone is at - welcome to the new ladies though, and    to all of you currently cycling.

Mrs K - i was so excited to see your news, and so so sad to see your latest update.    there are no words that will help you feel better at the moment, but stay strong, and let yourself feel whatever you need to over this incredibly hard time x

Dudders - fantastic news that you've ovulated!! fingers crossed for you hun xx

As for me - I had a few brief moments of hope on holiday when I got to cd32 with no sign of AF, but day 33 bleeding started and BFN, so I'm onto my 3rd round of clomid.

 for all xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies
And a specially hello to all testing with me this week
Anyone got Wednesday as a test day?
Eeeeek
Can't come round quick enough only thing is I keep thinking
I've got preg symptoms when prob just in my head
Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mrs K - very sorry to read your post *hugs*

Hi to everyone else

AFM - started bleeding today. Tomorrow is OTD so will test but not hopeful.  Will be having a months break as on holiday Saturday for a week so unable to have IUI but will be baby dancing when back (DH is not coming with me) x


----------



## photographerlady

Morning cd13 here. Still no peak just stuck at high but hopefully peak will come this month.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi all
Test day for me tomorrow
Maybe tmi but I've. Had an increase in CM for a few 
Days now but I am maybe trying to symptom spot cos I want it that bad eeks xx


----------



## photographerlady

Hey Kll what day of your cycle are you on, I had a shock today with stretchy cm (sorry I am a fountain of tmi) where I have never ever had it before hoping I haven't missed the boat locking my DH up this evening


----------



## surfbabe

HI all  

ULTRA  -sorry to hear AF started yday for you.   move onto to next round.  have a good holiday - best thing for you to relax & who know on your return could be the month. 

MOO - sorry too you got AF. good luck for round 3..

PUMPKIN - how you getting on? when´s your test date? thinking of you.

MY UPDATE: im now 15dpo. (CD36)  (OTD today - negative HPT with clear blue digital) but NO AF 

been feeling sickly for past few days & even vomited at weekend. 

so dont know where i am at the mo? whether AF late? or still possibility of pg?

will keep you all updated.

good luck KILLKL for testing tomorrow.

love
surf x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi photographer lady
I'm cd34 today 
So preg testing tomorrow and if I've got a bfn
Straight on the norethiserone again so will be on clomid again by
Begining of next week xx


----------



## helenj33

8dpo for me (cd43) so will probably be spotting by sunday, then AF here on monday.  Obviously fingers crossed that's not the case but not holding out much hope with ov'ing so late.

Good luck for everyone testing this week xx.


----------



## photographerlady

Will have everything crossed for ya dear! Does this mean you don't have AF's at all, sorry if its abit personal. Wish you the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

It ok Hun I don't mind at all
I had natural af's when I was 13 but since going to the pill
At 14 they are all artificial then aren't they
When I came off the pill 2 and half years ago AF never returned
That's when all investigations started and I have mild pcos
But everything else ok hormones slightly unbalance aswell


----------



## Emms80

Hi all. 

Mrs K im so sorry to hear your sad news  

Dudders thats good news that u OV  

Good luck to everyone at the testing stage.

Moo - seems like we are starting round 3 at the same time.

Im off onto round three and back on the crazy tablets!

Xx


----------



## Emms80

Hi all.  Sorry to butt in....but what is the book called that you are talking about? Sounds like its helped a few of you

X


----------



## colesygirl

Hello everyone

Just a quick question.....i have started af tonight so when do i take my first clomid tablet? Is today classed as Day 1, so i could take it tomorrow on Day 2...but if i took it in the morning would that be too early?? Or does that mean in 24 hrs ....so take it tomorrow night 

Good luck for everyone this month xxxxx


----------



## photographerlady

Hi cole, my AF came at 7pm in my first cycle and I counted it as day 1 as it was a proper red bleed. I started clomid the next morning at 8am so yes I counted the first sign as day 1. 

Hope that helps a wee bit.


----------



## colesygirl

Thank you photographer lady xxx


----------



## kathryn88

Good luck kll my test day if no AF will be halloween.


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck on the test! I had my peak reading on the clear blue fertility monitor, so running home tonight 
The twitches and pains in my lower tummy are never ending today. It started yesterday but my insides are going nuts today. I guess the one good thing is that it feels like clomid it working, I means it's been a very long time since I felt ovulation pains. Did anyone else have ovulation symptoms?


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Well guys just had my first BFN on the clomid journey
I'm feeling ok maybe just hasn't sunk in yet
Onwards and upwards with round 2 I say!
Starting norethiserone again today so will be on clomid
Beginining of next week

I had ovarie pain Hun which made me feel like clomid worked

Good luck to all testing xxx


----------



## pumpkin34

Morning all,

Ultra - Sorry to hear AF came, big disappointment but it'll be good to have a break and start again feeling refreshed.

Moo - I hope it's third time lucky for you  

Surf - That all sounds really promising for you, I hope AF keeps away and next test is a BFP!!  Let us know  

Good luck kllkkl, helen and Emms, you never know!

My AF showed up yesterday, grrrr.  I'd actually been feeling a bit hopeful this time as I had no PMS symptoms which I always suffer with, AF just started with none of the usual nasty feelings so that was pretty hard to take but I'm hoping this is the acupuncture beginning to help.  On to my 6th and final round today!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Emms,

The book is called The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis.  It's about how differently Eastern medicine view fertility problems and how they address them, and tells you all about how acupuncture works and how changes to your diet and herbs and vitamins can all help.  I think you can buy it on Amazon for around £10 or something but I got mine on eBay for 99p (bargain!) so might be worth a look there.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck on round two dear, will you be having any blood tests to see if you have ov?


----------



## helenj33

Hugs for AF showing up Pumpkin.  I think sometimes it's worse without the usual symptoms as you can't help getting your hopes up.... not that I'd wish PMS on you of course!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Morning all

Well cd35 today and a BFN
so started the norethiserone this morn so onto clomid
Round 2 start of next week
So I feel ya 
ULTRA, MOO AND PUMPKIN

Fingers crossed for you surf love xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah I had day 21 bloods Hun and I'm havig them with next 
Two cycles too I haven't had the results thou as they just said will
Be discust at next appointment in jan xx


----------



## Emms80

Sounds interesting. Ill take a look  

Thanks x


----------



## photographerlady

How frustrating, I am in the same boat waiting til feb *hug*


----------



## Kllkkl2006

I've got clomid for November December thou
So fingers crossed xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Kllkkl - I was told the same about my day 21 bloods, that they'd go back to the consultant and he'd discuss it with me at my next appointment.  However, if you want to find out sooner you could ask the person doing the bloods to copy the results to your GP and that way you can ring up and get them within a few days, that's what I did.  Might be different practice where you are but I doubt it'd be a problem if you asked.  Good luck!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Oh thanks pumpkin that's fab to know
I will deffo do that! Xx


----------



## photographerlady

That's a good tip pumpkin   going to give it a try next month


----------



## reso

Hello!

I am finally beginning to feel human, the 24 hour throwing up stopped last week and now it's only mornings so yay!  Not long until the 20 week scan and then I think I will begin to relax more.  Can't believe how quick it has come in. 

Lauren that sounds great!  I'm pleased you found the book helpful as well, it did make sense about how they treat the whole body rather than the bit that doesn't work in isolation.

Pumpkin, glad that the numbers are going the right way though.  Is the clomid over now then?  Do you have a plan for next steps or are you waiting for an appointment?  

Glad that you are both doing ok.

Becs x


----------



## surfbabe

Hi all,

Bad news - AF showed up this afternoon (1 day at late CD 36) .   disappointed as always as this has been most promising month with symptoms i´ve had. nevermind it wasnt too be.

Pumpkin - sorry to hear AF too arrived for you.  none of us are having luck this cycle  

i´m now taking a cycle break from clomid. (needed by me  as want a break from clomid symptoms & doc also suggested it as had small cyst on left ovary & a cycle break should hopefully prevent it growing & disappear.

so this month i´ll still be BD ing  as i know there is always hope on months off as the clomid can stay in system still stimulating ovulation  but will be more relaxed off the meds.
i´ll keep logging in as usual  to see how everyone gets on.

plan is to be back on clomid mid november for 2 more cycles before trying more options.

Good luck to everyone for next cycles.

love
surf x


----------



## photographerlady

Morning! Its CD15 for me and another day of peaking on my opk but another day of terrible cramps and bloating. Has anyone had really ache lower stomach and swollen? I am assuming its just an ovulation time thing but looking forward into it going away. ouch ouch ouch


----------



## photographerlady

Sorry to hear Surf and Pumpkin *hugs*. Do you both normally have long cycles? I have no idea how I will hold out to cd40 without going batty


----------



## helenj33

Surf, so sorry to hear that.  Hope the break does you good and best of luck for the next time you're trying.  I've heard of quite a few people that have struck lucky the cycle after finishing clomid so fingers crossed there's enough in your system to do the trick this time.

CD44 here and frankly bored with this 2ww.  Roll on monday.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surf - so sorry AF arrived.  I had my fingers and toes crossed for you.  I'm taking a month out and having 2 more cycles like you so you have me as a cycle buddy   If that doesn't work for me 2 more cycles of IVF and if no joy then adoption.  We want more children in our family and by that point we can't say that we haven't tried for another biological child x


----------



## photographerlady

Having long cycles is just cruel, mines anywhere from cd36-42 no idea how weird clomid will make it this month


----------



## Emms80

Hi Ladies, im on cycle number 3 and took my last tablets last night. 

Boy am I feeling tired this cycle, I feel exhausted not sure if its the tablets or Im coming down with something !! 

Does anyone else get this as a side effect?

Surf, Kllkkl and Pumpkin - sorry to hear AF has arrived


----------



## photographerlady

I slept about 9-10 hours a night my first week on clomid. Like a rock  I can't complain because after the second day of taking it I figured I need to just sleep it off. I would still say I am more tired than normal even halfway through my cycle.


----------



## surfbabe

Thanks to everyone for your messages & for thinking of me .   
im looking forward to this clomid break. will be interesting to see what happens in my cycle this month off clomid - if it goes back to shorter cycle again - will let you all know.

ultra - sure we´ll be cycle buddies again in november as we seem to have almost exact cycle days.  

Good luck to everyone else: Emms, Helen & photographerlady - keep persevering -. we´re all in this journey together  & we WILL get our rewards one day soon  

love
surf x


----------



## helenj33

I'm always exhausted.  I don't know how much is clomid and how much is endo but I'm pretty sure the clomid hasn't helped matters.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah snap I'm always tired but I fight it which is
Prob not best idea then I struggle getting up in the morning xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey hails

wow that went soo quick, im not online much as was busy planning the wedding and wanted to take time out since the miscarriage.

congrats tho babe, so happy for you 

lots of hugsxxx


----------



## photographerlady

Well the pain is finally gone three days of it. I am on cd 16 with peaks on 14/15 but yesterday I feel asleep at 8 pm silly me, DH could wake me. Hopefully the bed olympics of cd 13 and 14 was enough, stupid tiredness.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey ladies, sorry to hear so many bfn and af comments. I had my bloods today and they had dropped from 400 to 100 so it's definitely all over. Got to wait for my next appointment on the 12th to decide my next course of action. Might be back here with more Clomid but I'm hoping for some further investigation before all that though. x


----------



## colesygirl

Hi photography lady!! Are u officially on the 2ww now Fingers crossed for you!! 

I have just taken my last tablet today and I am soo bloated and uncomfortable!! Were u just swollen and bloated around ovulation or did u get it after taking the tablets too??


----------



## photographerlady

Hey cole - I think my 2ww has just started. I noticed today I have a lot of creamy cm, tried looking online to see if it was post ovulation cm but all the information online conflicts. Anyone know what creamy cervical mucus could mean?


----------



## colesygirl

Hi I think creamy cm just means that you have past ovulation. Did u get clear egg white type cm around ovulation?

Ps how is the weight loss going? Mine isn't going well at all!!! X


----------



## Dopey2012

I am now in my 2ww and had the egg white type CM so does it mean if you get that they you would have ovulated? 

I get very confused with stuff i read cause one website says one thing and another say something completely different, so i am with you on that one Photographerlady. 

i must admit i don't much like all this waiting, when you were at school they never said it would be this hard!!

x


----------



## photographerlady

Hey ladies. I rarely get cm but did notice this cycle on clomid before ov (well before my opk peaked) it was stretchy and today cd19 it's creamy as my embarrassing knickers show. I have my first round of acupunture tonight which will be weekly for the next couple of months to help shorten my cycle and help with fertilty. I am going cd 13/14 was my ovulation peak, the opk was peaking two days and my pains were awful. I think between the opk, preseed and bding we have done all we can this month.


Diet wise awful though ;p not bad food just too much of it. I have been drinking plenty of water though.


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,

I started my first cycle of Clomid today so any real life experiences would be gratefully received! the nurse 'sort of' told me the side effects but would be great to hear from women who really know!

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## max_8579

We are absolutely in shock as we got our   this evening after 50mg of clomid   so baby number2 on the way.......


----------



## photographerlady

oh and had acupuncture today, my first appointment. It was warm and relaxing for the most part. You roll your trousers to your knees and unbutton your waist. She added pressure to a point in my leg while gently pressing on my ovary area, they were tender but less tender with the pressure also on my leg. So she put in the needle but didn't feel it. Actually none of them in my legs or the two in my tummy just a dull pain on the one in my arms. Then she blew a warm heat on them and put a small heater blowing air down on my tummy. I got up do relaxed. She's doing post ovulation ones the next 3 weeks, with the hopes to reduce my period pain and shorten my cycles, if I am not BFP soon


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.

I have a follow up appt from my laporoscopy and ovarian drilling next monday, and am hoping to be prescribed clomid as i  havent yet had a period and it was 6 weeks ago!

I used clomid over 3 years ago but it didnt make me ovulate, so im keeping my fingers crossed that now iv had the drilling it might do the trick!

I have mixed feelings about ttc naturally/with clomid as we didnt think it was an option as wev had 3 rounds of icsi as was diagnised with complicated fertility problems, which my recent lap has shown were wrongly diagnosed :-(!
So this is all abit strange!

So now we will be ttc with 1 functioning tube, pcos and a little endo. Obviously during the lap they zapped the endo and did the drilling, so now should be the best time to conceive. The 1 tube situation is worrying me though!

Anyone in a simular situation?

Really looking for some support right now.

Bunny xXx


----------



## photographerlady

Welcome bunny seems like you have been through so much. I have looked into drilling, that and IUI if this 3xcycle doesn't work out.


----------



## juju2408

Hi everyone

Dopey - I agree I never thought it would be this hard to do something everybody says is so easy!!!!

Bunny - sorry can't help I had a lap but not the drilling hope someone will be along shortly who is in a similar situation. 

Photo - I'm glad the accupuncture went well I was considering having it too buying want to find someone who specialises in fertility and I'm struggling in my area I will keep looking now I know it went well for you.

AFM - Well today's cd18 I got my first ever positive on ovulation test this month at day 14 exactly so I'm trying to be hopefully that this is my month. Time is really dragging thou!!!!!

Best wishes to all
Juju x


----------



## photographerlady

Hey juju - I am in the same boat with a positive ov on cd14. The days are just crawling by now. My friends are incoming on my cd28, I wanna have a sneaking preg test then but might be silly since my cycles are usually 30-40 days.


----------



## surfbabe

Hi samic  
welcome to clomid cycle buddies.

side effects i had on clomid were: hot flushes, panicked feeling, very emotional (teary - v unlike me),  headaches,  ovulation pains,

Good luck with treatment. hope you get your BFP

love
surf x


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hello All! Had my 21 day bloods today eeek! Looking ahead to the results now. Fingers crossed i've ovulated.
I don't know if it helps anyone, But I was always told that the earliest you will get a positive test, is 18 days past conception. So I understand that as, If you ovulate on day 14, then it will be day 32 the earliest you should test. My sister had IVF last year and I believe she was told to test 18 days after the egg was put back in.
I know it's tempting to test early. I do it too, just wishful thinking. But if you have an idea on when you ovulated, I would work it out that way for the big test  x


----------



## Lisymb

congratultons max xxx all the best x


----------



## Emms80

Sorry to bring the mood down but I need a moan. Feeling so rough this cycle on Clomid. Mood swings, hot flushes and emotional mess! Took it all out on DP last night and now not talking to each other  

OV is just around the corner but Im just not feeling it this month. Dont want a cycle to go as a waisted chance but my emotions just arent helping to get in the mood to BD


----------



## photographerlady

Hey ladies I have a question. So I'm cd21 and having white discharge from my nipples (tmi) and loads and loads to pain, is this a common side effect of clomid?


----------



## Kelloggs

Congratulations xxx so happy for you xxx


I've been struggling this month, i'm hoping it's the clomid, i keep breaking down and crying, feeling very low and angry? Also feeling a bit spaced out and keep making mistakes at work


----------



## max_8579

Thankyou   

Thats how i was kellogs at the weekend i was crying my eyes out,then i got my bfp


----------



## sweetcupcake

I've never heard of that photographerlady. I would call the docs and get checked out xx


----------



## photographerlady

Aye sadly my consultant doesn't take phone calls and GP is booked up this next Thursday. Hopefully I am not an oddity.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies hope ur all well! 
Well it's round 2 clomid day one tomorrow for me
Xx


----------



## juju2408

Hiya

Photo - I haven't heard of that either but clomid does weird stuff so maybe it is just that.

Kllkkl - Good luck with your 2nd cycle hope it gets a positive result for you

Juju


----------



## photographerlady

Good luck Kll 

I think clomid has given me every side a effect it's has the last few weeks. The extremely sore nips is just the icing on the cake. I decided to test cd28 which is a week away, I hope I have the willpower to wait.


----------



## moo84

hello all,

nothing much to report from me, but I thought I'd pop in and say hi. Welcome Samic1986, I hope the clomid is going ok for you x
Emms I'm sorry the Clomid is being a bit rough on you, hopefully things are a little better by now? - come on here and vent whenever you need to.

I hope everyone else is getting on ok x

I'm day 15 today but no sign of ovulation yet... just keeping my fingers crossed.

Love to all xx


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the tips, been VERY emotional the last couple of days! My poor DH doesn't know what to do with me!! apart from that i've been ok (touch wood!) I have my scans booked in for next Wed and Fri to see if the follicles have grown so fingers crossed!

Has anyone else found that their AF is shorter on Clomid? mine is usually at least 5 days but only 3 this cycle. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this or if its just me!

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping positive.

Sam xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yes Samir mine was shorter at 3 days


----------



## Butterfly86

evening everyone  

I have my bloods on tuesday next week and the results are being sent to GP too, but I'm hoping someone can help... the consultant told me to ring and ask the doctors for a certain thing, i think it was progesterone level, but im not quite sure, all i know for sure is that he said the result needs to be looking above 30 to show that i've ovulated.  is it progesterone? I just know when i ring drs ill get some know all receptionist who will just tell me your bloods are fine! 

jumping in on the old cm chat, I've had my fair share! no real pattern though, every day is different.  Kll, was it yourself that was talking about preseed? just wondering if you may know, would any normal lubricant be harmful to swimmers?

we've been for a few nights away, doing a tour of the north west, windermere, lancaster, preston and blackpool.  conveniently fell on cd 12-15, and have had the week off work so its nice i'm not completely shattered going to bed.

I've been reading your comments about pregnancy tests, I'm the complete opposit I dont want to do one.  Ive done so many over the past two years and broken my heart with every negative so i know i wont be able to bring myself to do one, well not until well over 40+ days that is if i get that far!

Hope you're all well.  With regards to your nipple leakage I've just googled it and it brought up a few old threads where people have experienced the same, one lady experienced it at day 29 of her cycle, dont know if that corresponds with yourself?

xxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Thanks for the good luck wishes guys cd1 today and I've slept alot felt the tiredness more than round one
Suffering heavier AF this time too wondering how long it will last as whole period
Was only 3 days last month
Good luck to all others
Love and baby dust


----------



## loopskig

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining. I am one of the very fortunate and smug ones but as you will see from signature 2nd time round its not happening so easily. This last 5m worth of clomid are basically the leftovers but we are not currently under a consultant as they essentially said there is no hope for us but IVF which we are not prepared to do. Afterall I am very aware how blessed I am with one miracle baby already. See girls - it does work sometimes. Keep the faith and keep popping those pills!    

Butterfly - you and me both I will always put my UTD at least CD36 to hopefully avoid yet another neg on a stick. 

Kkl - I'll be your cycle buddy please! CD1 today for me too. My absolute last chance as there are no more magic beans in the box after next week, eek!

Photog - leaky boobs is one potential sign of pregnancy...  

Best of luck and   to all you troupers,
Loops xx xx


----------



## Emms80

Kellogs, im exactly the same this cycle. My emotions are up and down, major mood swings. Dont know if im coming or going!!

This must be from the clomid?


----------



## Butterfly86

Hiya Loops - Good luck on your last round, hopefully you'll get your BFP.  Will you be able to get more clomid after this round?

I'm now officially in my 2ww...fingers crossed i have a little blastocyst forming and wanting to implant! I've been researching, bought my decaf tea bags, and going to have lots of pinapple and brazil nuts to help aid implantation.  anyone else got any tips? 

I've been taking the pregnacare conception multivitamins for about 9 months possibly now, is anyone else taking these or trying any other supplements? I dont know whether im just wasting my money getting them and should just stick with my folic acid from the drs.  

Kll hope your not suffering too much with AF pains   

xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

Yeah I'm really struggling this time. Doesn't help that my sister had her scan today. My other sister thinks I should be happy for her but I just can't do it. Not in a good place right now. Really hope I can beat these depressive thoughts. Feeling so alone right now.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi loops 
Yeah cycle buddy sounds great to me Hun!
I'm officially cd2 but its early hours and my pill times not
Until 10 am so I'm gonna try sleep
AF pains been mild to mid today but I better flow than last month
Sorry if tmi but I feel that's better then the one heavy flow day I had last month x


----------



## loopskig

Butterfly - whole milk is supposed to be good for ovarian function I think and you already have the drop on pineapple and brazils by the sounds of it. Someone once told me something about pineapple like you should have from D14-22 to help implantation but thereafter avoid it during 2ww. Can't remember the exact instructions though sorry. There is LOADS of diet stuff on here if you have the time to trawl through it. The basic gist is eat well, a balanced diet, plenty fruit & veg, preferably organic wherever you can, wholewheat/brown bread/pasta/rice etc. etc. No (or as little as you can) booze or caffeine. With any luck by the time you have finished your pregnacare you will have your BFP and can then just switch to plain folics for 3months. 
I've never had too much bother with the vitamins and diet stuff but my DH is one of those eejit extreme exercisers and will not be talked out of overdoing it with 60mile runs, triathlons etc. He has started training for a trip to the Alps next spring as he's going to ride the hilliest Tour de France stage. It could not come at a worse time for us as clearly the focus should be making sure we are both in optimum shape for conception. I am really trying hard to contain my fury but am sorry to say that if it doesn't work I know I will struggle not to blame him even though its me that's the barren no-hoper.
No more drugs available for us as we are no longer NHS and have already been told that IVF would be our only option going forward. I am only taking these last clomid tabs because they are leftovers in the box. Still in date but officially off radar. I was only ever monitored on my first cycle. When I went back in 2011 they just told me to take the pills and get on with it! Bloods have always previously stated very clearly that it does work for me though. Can't remember what they measure (?progesterone?) but without clomid its 2/3/9 and as soon as I take my magic beans its 330/340. 

Does anyone have experience with acupuncture? Its probably too late in the day for me now but I am going to get booked in for next weekend CD9/10 just really so I can feel like I am doing something different.

Kkl - Its the first time I have ever heard anyone talk about a set time for pill popping. Are you supposed to time it 24hrs from AF arrival then? I just count in days rather than hours and take tablets with evening meal so I don't forget.
ie. AF reared her ugly head yesterday morning and I'll take my first clomid tonight after dinner. 

Love to all,
Loops xx xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Stay positive girls, Hails is a massive success story, we can all have hope

Lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## Emms80

Kellogs I know exactly where your coming from. Its an emotional rollercoaster and the crazy clomid doesnt help matters. 

You can always PM me if you need a chat


----------



## photographerlady

Hey ladies. I went to the fertilty show in London today and it was SO HELPFUL. They had a lot of private clinics there but I found myself talking to a lady from a NHS hospital. I mentioned my story and the rough month I had on clomid with stomach pains and the whole nipple thing and she was actually the hospitals fertility consultant and gave me all the info to give to my GP to get a referral transfer to her. She thinks its mad that I am not getting offered scans throughout my clomid cycle, they are literally a five minute walk from my work and even if my GP prefers not to do the referral I can register myself. Was shocked to meet someone so nice and caring seeing where I have been going. Wish me luck I see my GP Thursday.


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hey all. not getting online as much as usual lately, So I need to catch up on posts. Just a quick message with bad new though 
CD25 today.. Called hosp regarding my 21day bloods and they said I didn't ovulate  Was really upset. I never expected I would get preg first time, but I just assumed I would ovulate..
Anyway, They are now putting me on metforin and doubling the clomid dose to 100mg  Gutted, as I felt ill enough, just on 50mg clomid. Not looking forward to the next round starting at all!!! Just fingers crossed it works and I get preg and don't need anymore lol.
Good luck everyone else, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## MrsRayner

Hi Girls,

Just read through a couple of pages. Sounds like we are all somewhat in the same boat... 

I had DD 17months ago after TTC naturally for over a year. We've been trying since then (TMI WARNING however my cycles has been so messed up ranging from 30 days right up to 50days, at first I was bleeding so heavy I would have to use 2 sanitary towel but luckily this has subsided and I'm on to a more "normal" flow for 4days...

Anyway, we've been TTC for over a year now and did lots of research into Clomid. I'm living in Dubai with my husband and over here we can buy most prescription meds over the counter so I've decide to fly under the radar and try clomid without being monitored (questionable decision I know!) 

I've started myself directly onto Clomid 100mg (2x50mg) .. I'm now CD4 and took my first clomid yesterday. Not feeling any of the side effects -maybe it's not working for me?

Loops, best of luck on your last clomid cycle .. Hope you get the bfp you've been waiting for. 
butterfly I hope your 2ww will fly by for you, keep yourself busy. 
Everyone else.... Good luck!!


----------



## Lisymb

Flossey
I see you;ve had a name change!! How was your big day>? everything you ever dreamed off i hope xxx All the best for your future together! xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi girls
Have any of u experienced short periods on clomid?
I've only been having a 3 day ish cycle which doesn't feel right


----------



## kathryn88

Hi kllkkl i started first round ofclomid last month and had my normal 7 day. cycle, this month however was only 3 days which i was quite. suprised at bt talkin to sum 1 at work on clomid she said it had happened to her so seems normal xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hello ladies, please can I join you all again.  I'm back on the crazy pills after a few weeks off as I was traveling for work and it helps if I'm on the same continent as my husband when I ov!    This will be cycle three and my second on 100mg.  I'm getting hot flushes this time but not the 'I'm going to rip your head off' craziness that I had last time, much to DH's happiness.  I also seem to be ov'ing earlier than previously, the doc thinks my follies will be 'ripe' tomorrow so I'm to go in for a scan and trigger shot then home . If all goes to plan OTD will fall on my birthday!  Everyone keeps asking what I want for my birthday, they don't know about my treatment so it's very hard not to just shout 'a BFP' at them all  

Nice to read about some good news stories whilst I've been away.  Congratulations all!


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Ah thanks Kathryn was just a bit concerned that it didnt seem like
Enough of a bleed if that makes sense x


----------



## photographerlady

Aye Kath I will go with what they said, maybe it will need sneak back in a few days. Good luck have they told you to get back in touch if it does come back?


----------



## juju2408

Hi everyone

cupcake - sorry to hear you didnt ovulate hopefully you will on next round x

mrsrayner - welcome to the board hope you get a bfp soon

Afm - today is cd 25 and 10dpo and this has been the longest 2 weeks ever so far. ive been having mild af type pains and backache on and off for last 2 days so not very hopeful this month but its not over yet!!!

Best of luck to everyone
juju


----------



## photographerlady

Fingers crossed juju, I'm on 26 and abit of doubt setting in but have to just wait and see. I'm only 11dpo which I only counted this morning... feels like a month already not a tiny 11 stretch.


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.

Iv been back to my consultant today and have been prescribed clomid.

He was surprised to hear that i still havent had a period after ovarian drilling just over 6 weeks ago!! So he has said to wait another couple of weeks to see if af shows up, if not he's prescribed me a drug to induce it!

So i will be starting the clomid in the next few weeks either way! 

I will be taking 100mg on days 2-6.

Hope you dont mind me joining.

X


----------



## photographerlady

Sure thing bunny, how did your drilling go? Mind if i asked uf they suggested it or if you asked. i read not all areas want to offer it. Hope you can get up and running with clomid soon.


----------



## kathryn88

Well ive had no more bleed since, back at hospital on thursday cd12 for another. scan check hw the clpmid is wotking x


----------



## max_8579

Hi flopsy good luck hun


----------



## juju2408

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well

Today i caved and did a test and was totally shocked to  get a faint  so i tested again and got the same result im in total shock. I rang the doctors and they didnt even want to see me just booked me in with the midwife. again im in shock im gonna do a clearblue digital as i want to see the words

love to all
juju


----------



## photographerlady

Amazing juju!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## colesygirl

Juju - wow wow wow!!! So pleased for you, thats amazing!!

Have u called Jessops, as Mr Skull told me that if i get a positive result then to call Jessops and they will arrange an earlier scan before the normal GP midwife appt!!!

Keep us updated.....its given me hope reading your good news!!!

Afm - Just waiting for a positive on ovulation kit, today is CD14....i don't normally OV til approx CD18/19 but just wondering whether the clomid will make it happen any earlier.

xxxx


----------



## bunny73

Photographerlady- the drilling went ok, took me a while to recover though! Well its abit complicated really!! Over 3 years ago when i was first diagnosed and told ivf was the only way forward i was too young to actually start the treatment, so had to wait nearly a year. When i went back to local hosp to get referal they tried getting me to have laporoscopy, we were really cross as they could have done it in the year we waited! So we got a private 2nd opinion who thought as id had a hsg and been given my results that a lap wasnt nescessary! So he referred us, we had 3 cycles of icsi. Since all that wev taken a break and my gp referred us back to local hosp, who said there was nothing more they could for us, i asked them about a lap and drilling and they thought id already had 1! I said i hadnt but they said there was now no point due to my results and said it woulnt help! So off we go back to private dr again who thought a lap would be a good idea to see what was actually going on inside! Luckily he treated me on the nhs and thank god i did have it done as he found completley different results to what i had originally been diagnosed with!!! And that brings us to now!
Sorry for waffling!!

Kathryn - goodluck with your scan xx

Juju - Congratulations 

Colseygirl- my cons said yest i should ovulate on day 14, but i guess everyone is different.

Afm- iv looked back in my diary from when iv previously used clomid, nearly 4 years ago and it never made me ovulate, and so i didnt get a period at the end of each cycle! Im worrying now about if this happens again :-(

Xxx


----------



## photographerlady

Wow Bunny you have been through so much. Will be thinking about you and hope the drilling has helped! Do you feel like you are getting good care now?


----------



## bunny73

Thankyou photographerlady 

I do feel like we are getting better care now, but thats only because we are seeing the dr who we paid privatley!! If we wernt seeing him and hadnt gone for a 2nd opinion then we would have just been discharged and told there was nothing more they could do!!

How are you feeling on the clomid? How many cycles have you done?

Xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies
Hope all is well
Congrats JuJu that's awesome great to hear success stories 

Bunny after reading what you wrote about not having period after clomid
Meaning you didn't ovulate now I'm slightly worried. I haven't had natural periods for so
Long I had to be given a hormone to bring them on they said I should
Only need them once and i should be jump started into rhythm but I didn't come on
The second month so needed them again.
So now with what ur sayin I think that means my first clomid didn't work then?!?
I've just finished second round of clomid and no symptoms at all this time
That makes me think its having no effect aswell x


----------



## photographerlady

I've had a terrible month. Seems I went from one wave of symptoms to another. Sleepy and exhausted when taking 2-6 clomid the bad pains in ovulation. Post it's been bad nipple pain the so bloated and nausaea at cd28. It sort of feeling like my AF is coming on but had a faint faint line on a test this morning. Might wait a few days and see if my AF is coming and test again.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Oooo all exciting photographer
I'm worried because or had no symptoms this month that its
Not worked xx


----------



## photographerlady

I am going to try and be positive it was a really light line but hoping to test again tomorrow and so on and see what happens. 

I guess everyone reacts differently. I am on a clomid group on ** and a number of people have mentioned that they had no symptoms but had a nice BFP


----------



## kathryn88

Hey i took first roundof clomid last month and had no symptons but scan confirmed that it was working and took second round this month and so far no symptons but scan tomorrow to confirm working. But i am on only 25mg which why im nt getting symptons but not thinking to much into to that. 

Hope all is good photograph lady my fingers crossed for you 

Congrats juju 

Kathryn 
xx


----------



## bunny73

Kllkkl2006 - are you not having bloodtests to see if the clomids making you ovulate?! Or scans to see what its doing?!
I havent even started the clomid yet and im worried about it! I had ovarian drilling 7 weeks ago and still havent had a period, so doesnt give me much hope :-(
What dose are you on hun?!

Photogragherlady - Wow.........sounding positive hun  is this your first cycle of the clomid?!

Kathryn - hope your scan goes well tomoro 

XxX


----------



## moo84

it's been very quiet on here recently. how are you all getting on??

I don't have much to report, I had day 21 bloods yesterday, but no results yet. I don't have a good feeling about this cycle though, I didn't get any positives on opk's and no signs or symptoms of ov 

Not looking forward to having to increase dose to 150 if that's the next step.

Anyway, I hope you are all getting on ok

 and    for all of you xx


----------



## photographerlady

Morning ladies. According to my chart I am 13/14 dpo. My tests are still light. Here's a photo from yesterday and the bottom ones today. Still very faint to excited but still little nervous to call it.










This is my first round of clomid after 3 years TTC. We were signed up and about to pay for IVF but then our consultant pulled a 180 and put me on 50mcg of clomid.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Arghhhh photographer that's deffo BFP!!!
Congrats
Yeah I'm having blood test no scans
But don't get results of blood until consultant app
In jan xx


----------



## surfbabe

Congrats Photographer.     so happy for you.
wishing you healthy pregnancy
love
surf x


----------



## surfbabe

Hi  Moo  good to hear from you. hope u good bloods results for ovulation.

yes this thread seems to be very quiet.  

im on a clomid break but still following posts.  i´m now CD 17-. i had as many ovulation symptoms if not more this month as when on clomid. i had much more CM than when on clomid & had equally ovultion pains on CD14/15.
have continued BDing. mnged days 11,12, 13 (DH was away work on ovulation days) so will see what this cycle brings ....................?? 

good luck to everyone. keep us posted on how you getting on

love
surf x


----------



## juju2408

Hi 

Photo - I'm so so pleased for you its really exciting isn't it but hard to believe!!! Were gonna have the same due date lol. I've retested everyday as it doesn't feel real.

Good luck to everyone else and stay positive if it has worked for us it can work for you

Juju x


----------



## Samic1986

Hi All,

I started my first Cycle of Clomid last week and had my first follicle tracking scan yesterday. They found one that was 19mm so had to do my injection last night and they have brought forward our IUI to tomorrow! Really shocked as I didn't expect the Clomid to work first time so fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## photographerlady

I am still trying to convince myself, hoping the test is even darker tomorrow! Congrats again to you juju  

I think preseed was my secret weapon.


----------



## kathryn88

Aww congrats, 2 success stories. ive had scan today and there is one folicle measuring 15mm they really pleased as only want 1 so no risk of multiples, bt this time last month it was only 10mm they pleased with my linning aswell said i shiuld ovu this weekend so to start 5rying tonight.

feeling positive my second rounds going to work.

Kathryn xx


----------



## colesygirl

Congratulations photographer lady!!! Gives me lots of hope now we have had 2 success stories!!

Juju - Did u call Jessops?? xxxxxx


----------



## juju2408

Hi colesy

yes i did call jessops but no early scan. They have discharged me to consultant led antenatal care due to thyroid issues so no scan until 12 weeks. its gonna be a long wait!

Juju


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  Saw my doctor today and clomid has been increased to 150mg for last 2 cycles.  I'm mid cycle so just waiting for AF to arrive to start the first lot x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  Saw my doctor today and clomid has been increased to 150mg for last 2 cycles.  I'm mid cycle so just waiting for AF to arrive to start the first lot x


----------



## sweetcupcake

Omg ladies congrats   

I'm on day CD30 now. I've just started taking metformin 3 days ago. I've been told I will prob miss this cycle for clomid, as I need to get onto 3 of these a day before I can start clomid again. And have to do that gradually over 3 weeks.
They are making me feel so sick, even just on 1 a day atm  Not happy at all.. The things we do for kids ey


----------



## surfbabe

HI Ultra
good to hear from you    how was your holiday?? hope you had good relaxing time
good luck for your next 2 cycles on 150mg
love surf x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Holiday was lovely, thanks for asking.  Hope all is well with you x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since my last post but looks as though it's been pretty quiet so not too much to catch up on!

Surf - I hope the break from Clomid is doing you good.  More CM is a good thing lol as as we all know the Clomid can dry that up which has always been my concern.  I hope you get some luck this cycle while off treatment - I have read quite a few stories of ladies conceiving on their first month off Clomid so you just never know.

Ultra - Best of luck on 150mg Clomid, seems alot but we will all do whatever we can won't we!

Samic - Good luck with your IUI  

Moo - I hope you've had good news on your blood test results.  I never got positives on OPKs or had ovualtion symptoms either but did have confirmed ovulation so try not to read too much into that.

Emms - I hope you are feeling more positive now.  Think the mood swings are inevitable with all the pressure we feel so don't be too hard on yourself.

Good luck and babydust to anyone I've missed.

Well I'm on day 18 of my sixth and last Clomid cycle and no sign of ovulation.  I'll give it a couple more days before I write this month off but for me if it hasn't happened by day 18/19 then it tends not to happen at all.  Weird how it has worked some months and not others. 
I'm back at the consultant in a couple of weeks time so expecting to be referred now for IVF.  Currently looking into paying for a private cycle probably abroad while we wait so I'll no doubt be moving over to the IVF board soon but I'll be back to update and check on all of your progress before I disappear!

Love and luck to all,
Pumpkin
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi pumpkin, I got one folly on 100mg so doctor agreed to the increase in the hope to get more. Dh and I have discussed the risk of multiples and we are happy with it. We've agreed one more pregnancy regardless of how many babies are in there x


----------



## moo84

No good news for me unfortunately, I was proven right with a progesterone of 2!  so probably going to be increasing to 150mg for next cycle, but will try to speak to my consultant on Monday to see if she thinks now would be a good time to add in Metformin. She had originally said that if we got to cycle 3 with no BFP that we could try it, but she was assuming I would have been responding to the clomid but not conceiving. Does anyone have any experience of combining the 2??

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## loopskig

Wow Juju and Photog lady - super news - well done!!! made me smile photog that you just weren't prepared to believe it despite the stick lines to which we all aspire  

Good luck to the rest of you too. 

AFM, seeing as we are on our absolute last resort (no more magic beans in the box) I even went to Boots and bought soft cups yesterday. Google it if you like girls as its too bleugh for me to type! Not looking forward to using them one bit but don't want to regret a missed opportunity. I have heard of quite a few BFPs from them. First ever acupuncture appointment this eve too so not sure what else I can do - aside from a load of bonking of course  

Love to all,
Loops xxx x


----------



## loopskig

Sweetcupcake - any chance you can get in a sneaky natural BFP this cycle?    
or have you already tested before starting metformin? xx


----------



## loopskig

Quick question if I may please ladies...

Who has a recommendation of ovulation kits please? Bearing in mind its for this one last month only and so I don't need a job lot of x250. Probably need to start using in next few days so might even just nip to Boots rather than await an online order. Am not even too sure of the difference  between dip sticks and pee ons. And are 'tests' and 'predictors' the same thing?

Many thanks in anticipation,
Loops xxx xx


----------



## sweetcupcake

Hi Loopskig. I doubt it as I don't ovulate on my own  Even the first round of clomid didn't make me ov, hence starting metformin. It would be nice though lol.
Hope the accupunture went well  x


----------



## Dopey2012

Hi All, 

Really pleased to hear all the positive results, it must be the time of the year for it, as i had my 2nd clomid month and tested today and got a BFP!! I still can't get my head around it, it doesn't seem real!!

Can anyone tell me whats next


----------



## kathryn88

Aww congrats dopey. am so happy for u, hospital said i should hve ovulated last weekend so fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## loopskig

Hmm sweetcupcake - unlikely that you will be getting a sneaky natural miracle then. i am the same but somehow always manage to convince myself that this time maybe, just maybe... Only to be disappointed once again. We all know the drill! I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Congrats Dopey! Seems we are on a roll at the moment - who's next for a BFP then ladies?!
Your clinic will probably give you a 'dating scan' in the next few weeks which I took to be essentially a 'confirmation that its really true scan' as you will be more sure of your dates yourself than most anyway. Then I can't remember how long you are left to your own devices before first midwife appointment where they will check you over, test urine sample and if you are lucky you might be able to hear a heartbeat!!! 

Hope all the preggos are feeling well and not too tired/sicky - and hope those who have not quite made it yet are keeping your chins up. Stay positive girls.   its your turn soon. Kathryn sending all best wishes and happy thoughts your way.

Love to all,
Loops xxx x x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi all
Hope your all well
Wow congrats dopey all the BFP are coming thick as fast
I'm on CD12 of round 2 clomid and I have lots of CM today
Think I'm gonna get a predictor kit and see what happens
Has anyone shown there partner when OPK come back positive or do u
Just pounce lol I don't know if I do it and get a positive he may feel the sex
Is forced and not wanted eeks what to doo x


----------



## juju2408

Hi everyone

big congratulations dopey im afraid its yet another wait ive been told i will see thr midwife between 6-8weeks and wont get a scan until 12weeks ish dont thibk it will feel real til then. 

Klkkl - i showed my dh when i got a positive on opk as i was that excited to see a smiley face (it was the first time they hsd worked for me at home) he was only too happy to oblige lol

Love to all
juju


----------



## loopskig

Kkl - don't see it can hurt to show him so long as you also put some effort into making him feel irresistable as well as just a requirement! Good luck.
Kig and I are on 2/3 times a week detail anyway for 3 weeks every month regardless of ovulation proof so I don't have to jump him on a specific day. Did you know that male element should be 'renewed' every 3 days or so to maintain optimum sample? I am trying to make that sound less eeeeew but am sure you can see what I am trying to say - there is a job to do all month long or let him sort himself out!
Read up on it if you like as I am never 100% of my facts!

Juju - what a shame you have to wait to see your little poppet's screen debut. Will be worth the wait I'm sure xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah we're a 2-3 times week couple any way just don't wanna
Miss a window of opportunity haha xx


----------



## surfbabe

HI pumpkin, Moo & Ultra & everyone!
good to hear from my cycle buddies again.

Ultra - looks like i´ll be clomid buddy again too next mth starting about same date 

Moo - sorry to hear you not ovulated . hoping next mth at 150mg brings u luck. sorry not had experience of metformin too to help you out.

Pumpkin - any sign of ovulation yet hope so. if not best of luck on IVF route.

love to all,
Surf x


----------



## Dopey2012

Thanks for the messages all. 

For all those going through it keep your chins up as it will happen, i had really bad feelings about this round of clomid but i got the result i wanted. 

I called the consultant and have an early scan booked in for December. I just want to see someone now, cause it just doesn't seem real right now and i want to be sure everything is ok. 

Sending lots of luck to those still going through this stage.

x


----------



## colesygirl

Dopey - wow!! Congratulations!! Let's hope we are on a roll with the BFPs!!

Kll - I have tried allsorts.....shown him and not shown him....must admit that on some occasions when i've shown him the pressure got too much for him!! Think what you are doing with regular 2-3 times a week is the best option.

Photographerlady - How are you doing/feeling?

AFM - I am now 5 dpo....so into the 2ww....9 more days to wait...

Has anyone had ovarian pain / twinges after ovulation?? Yesterday and today I have been have quite strong twinges from both sides.....has anyone else experienced this?? 

xxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yeah I'm just gonna keep doing that Hun

Yeah I got ovary pains on month one!  On cd13 month 2 now so expecting 
To feel something on next few days xx


----------



## photographerlady

Hey ladies. Congrats Dopey! 

Coles I have been doing okay, went to acupunture lady night to help with early nausea and my dr appointment is on Thursday. My 8 week scan is booked Dec 6th. Little nervous as I had so much ovulation pain I wonder if I released more than one egg and the early scan is more for peace of mind. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and only having mild symptoms on your cycles.


----------



## moo84

I had another blood test on Monday (day 26) which confirmed that I definitely didn't ovulate on this latest cycle. My GP is going to prescibe Metformin to see if that increases my response to the clomid. I am going to give the Met a month or 2 to get properly into my system before restarting the clomid, so I'll probably not be posting on here until the new year - I will keep reading though, and wishing all of you lots of luck and   

Take care all xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Sorry to hear no ovulation moo, it's happened to me on at least one of my cycles so I know how frustrating it can be.  Think Clomid can be a bit hit and miss like that but hopefully trying Metformin in conjunction will be a better option for you.

Surf and Ultra - my fingers are crossed for you for your next cycles - we are certainly due some luck on here!!

I think my crappy ovaries did manage some activity on my final Clomid round as I had a temperature rise on day 19.  Now day 23 and temp still up so I'm still in the game for a few more days at least lol...

Hope everyone is well

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## ginsy

Morning ladies can I join you
Just started on clomid this month, we've only been properly trying for one month before that but no eggs produced however due to previous medical condition (read sig if interested) i was lucky in that my doc put me on it straight away.
Didn't think anything would happen this month and was beginning to lose hope,  but got ovulation pain yesterday ( CD15)  which I'd never had before, then this monrning a smiley on the clear blue opk.
I had almost given up this month as thought I'd have ovulated already wasn't expecting it so late, I even did my morning wee this morning and forgot about the test but managed to get out a bit more so had just enough to do it.
Fingers crossed it will work this month and make a babba, but I'm just happy I'm producing eggs now.
Do you know if I'll produce two one from each ovary?
Twins would be a little more than we bargained for but very welcome!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Girls!


Know i'm not on the clomid anymore but like to come and see how you are all doing from time to time. 

Congrats to all those who have got BFP since I was last on.

My update is that I started IVF yesterday, so am on day 2 of injections - the hospital have advised that I should be on my 2ww just before xmas so all keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Kelloggs

Hi Ginsy, welcome to this board  Good luck with the Clomid 
I'm on CD 36 today and pretty sure AF is on her way, but thinking positively, when it starts i will be on the 3rd round and will be going for blood tests so at least i'll find out whats happening with my hormones. Feeling a lot better at the moment but thats probably cos the clomid has worn off lol!! x


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.

Just wondered if any of you had your af induced with drugs before starting the clomid?

I had ovarian drilling 8weeks ago and still no af, so have got norethisterone to induce af and then will take the cloimd days 2-6.

Just wondering if any of you have had to have af induced and then gone on to ovulate ok with the clomid?

X bunny X


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hey bunny Hun
I have to take norethiserone to induce my period as it doesn't come naturally
I'm on month 2 of clomid now but i haven't used predictor kits I'm just gonna wait til
My consultant appointment in January xx


----------



## Butterfly86

Big congratulations to photographer lady, juju and dopey.  You lucky buggers!   hopefully with christmas just around the corner the wait until your 12 wk scan wont seem too long, have you told family members etc, or are you going to give it to them as a christmas present?  

I'm now on my 2nd round of clomid, and i have to say i've lost faith now.  I had my progesterone results at 29.7 was told it needed to be over 30 to indicate ovulation so i knew it was a slim chance but i still had hope.  well when af arrived i basically have burried my head in the sand, could not believe it!

This month i really cant see it happening... my partner works shifts (last month he managed to get time off during days 12-1 this month though he's on nights for the whole week, day 21 falls on a saturday so i cant have my bloods done, then next month as well ive predicted my day 21 will be boxing day! so once again i wont be able to find out if the medication is even working.  on a plus side AF came on day 25 so at least i wasnt waiting that long for it.

I have enough tablets to double my dose the next two months as i have 4 months left at 50mg, but i see the consultant beginning of feb.  I think if i do that though im likely to **** him off for self prescribing!

What was everyone elses day 21 progesterone levels?

Justine x


----------



## Butterfly86

ha! widdles was i p*ss!


----------



## kathryn88

hi butterfly 86 

i have finished my 2nd round of clomid now awaiting to see if af shows if not will test in a week and a half, i too seem to have lost faith that it will happen. 

I'm only on 25mg of clomid but i dnt get my bloods done anymore i get scanned everymonth and they tell me if the folice is big enouugh to ovulate and both times it has been sooner this month than last month which they said shows the clomid is working better been in my system for longer.

I have my fingers crossed that it does work for you  

x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Girls

At the moment i am not on clomid and havent been since march.

just wanted to come and say good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## loopskig

Butterfly - can you bell your clinic and ask the question rather than just self-prescribing higher dose. Personally I know clomid does work for me. Without tablets my progesterone scores max. 3 and 90-odd when I have taken my magic beans so its a pretty clear result for me. The killer is that even if the drugs do work it doesn't necessarily get you preggers - widdles!!!! Try to remember that there are still options even if clomid is not the answer for you. Wishing you the best of luck whatever you choose to do darling xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hey lady's been a while since I wrote
Hope everyone's well
Congrats to all BFP
I'm
Cd 18 today got day 21 bloods weds I've had loads of CM this cycle
But no ovarie pain?!
Been back on the folic acid as not took it for a while
Really need to lower my bmi but this close to Xmas will be hard 
Maybe new year new start and all that
Xxx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Another BFN for me this month   The hospital doesn't want to do another round but wants me to go straight to IUI instead so I guess I'm off to the IUI board. 

Good luck everyone and I hope you all get your BFPs on Clomid so don't need to follow me


----------



## Hopeful..

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in. 
This morning had a small shred of hope that I had finally o'd and was on cd29, only to find half way through my day that my cd29 had now turned into cd1, with the joyous arrival of AF. 

so back to the drawing board and the lovely day 2-6 of clomid and all the lovely SE that come with it. Am unsure yet whether I will have to go through follicle tracking again or whether the dr will just leave me to it this time now that he knows 100mg works. 

Am just wondering if many others suffer from visual disturbance on around cd8 - cd20. It mainly seems to happen when I'm not actually taking the clomid.


----------



## Emms80

Hi toni. I was told that if you get visual disturbances you must see you doc. Have you informed them of your side effects?


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hey everyone I'm on my second round of clomid 100mg so my OTD is 1st December I really hope your positive good run of BFP'S rubs off on me too......good luck everyone....

         to us all xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi toni - welcome to Clomid Cycle Buddies!

I don't want to worry you but have to agree with Emms.  I have read about visual disturbances as a possible side effect on the Clomid leaflet inside the box but I think it advises telling your doctor about this one if you experience it.  If you've not sought advice already then you probably should as they need to decide whether or not it's safe for you to continue.

Best of luck.

Pumpkin
x


----------



## Hopeful..

Iv got to call today to find out if iv got t o go for tracking so I will mention it to them


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi all how is everyone!
Well I'm cd 21 today and just been for a blood test
Only another 7-14 days til I can test
Got a strange feeling of calm this month and I don't know why!!
Fingers crossed love and baby dust to all x


----------



## Samic1986

Hey Kllkkl2006
good luck for your wait. I had my IUI 2 weeks ago after Clomid and my OTD is Friday, so tempted to test early but determined to wait, it has been the longest 2 weeks of my life!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hey Samic Hun
Do not test!!!! Lol
It's not worth it wait til Friday or even just a few days over
U can do it Hun just occupy your self
Other wise u will end up spending a fortune on pg tests like I did
Haha I think i can be patient this month and wait
Andddd I've got Xmas shopping to take my mind of it xx


----------



## ginsy

Sorry to hear that Flopsy. I'm on the 2ww, at the doctors on fri to get the results of my day 21 test but I got a smiley on the opk so I hope it will be normal.
Does anyone know if clomid is supposed to kickstart you, so that when you stop the clomid you will (hopefully) be ovulating naturally, or will it only make you ovulate on those months you take it?
I think my body has been out of synch since I had my little one, I then went on the mirena for a year, wondering if the mirena put my ovaries into hibernation (I've been off it since last Feb)
I'm worried that if I don't get pregnant off the clomid, what happens when I've used up my 6 month allowance of clomid? Its only going to give me odds as good as someone who is ovulating naturally surely.


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

It has been quiet in here again!

I can hardly believe I'm typing this but this morning I got a BFP.  I'm only 12DPO and did a cheapy Tesco test so wasn't expecting much but a faint line appeared - very faint but it's definitely there.  I am in total and utter shock as this was my 6th and final round of Clomid and I was all ready to move onto further treatment.  

I am honestly terrified.  We worry ourselves stupid over getting pregnant and when it finally happens it starts a whole new round of worrying.  I had my weekly acupuncture on Monday and he felt my pulse and said it was 'slippery' and 'like a pregnancy pulse' but I just took it with a pinch of salt but it seems as though he might've been right.  Think I ought to test again in a couple of days with a more reliable brand maybe.

How is everyone else doing?  Keep going with the Clomid.  The info I read always seemed to suggest that if it hadn't happened by round 3 or 4 then it wasn't likely to but I'm an example of that not being the case.  I used Conceive Plus for the first time this round so perhaps that helped?

All the best everyone,
Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Samic1986

Congratulations Pumpkin so pelase for you xx


----------



## Samic1986

Sorry trying to type quickly! meant to say so pleased for you!! xx


----------



## surfbabe

CONGRATULATIONS PUMPKIN 

so happy for you     

thats fantastic news & gives us all hope on here that clomid can work in later rounds.

i´m due to start 5th round clomid when AF shows in next few days. so has given me renewed hope as starting to despair when nothing had worked for me within 4 rounds either.

wishing you all the best for happy & healthy pregnancy

love
surf xxx


----------



## Kelloggs

Sorry Flopsy 
Ginsy i hope your blood results come back with good news, sounds good if you got a positive on opks. Today is CD 41 and no period, getting so frustrated. I've took 2 tests and both negative, but realised my tests expired in january, but dont think thats gonna have made a difference. Going to buy some new ones for next month. Just hope AF gets here soon as its driving me mad


----------



## Kelloggs

Ok think AF has arrived. Now my blood tests will be 11th dec, 19th and 25th? erm what do i do about the 3rd one?!


----------



## moo84

WOW!! Congratulations Pumkin!! 

xx


----------



## colesygirl

Hello everyone!!

Welcome Fat Girl Slim - fingers crossed for your OTD and hopefully the BFPs do carry on.

Kll - did u get your day 21 results today? I am rubbish at taking folic acid too....when is your OTD? I too need to lower my BMI but its so hard on these cold winter nights!!! 

Kathryn & Butterfly - I have lost a bit of faith too...when is your OTD? I am on CD30. AF hasn't arrived yet but i am getting all the usual symptoms. Did a test yesterday but was a BFN!!  

Juju, photographerlady & dopey - How are u all feeling?? Any symptoms??

xxxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi colesey Hun
No I just had day 21 bloods yest Hun I don't get results til 
Consultant app in jan
My test date is any were between 28-35 last time I did 28 
And 35 as my periods don't come naturally I need to induce them
Oh tell me about it dieting is not happening in this weather xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Congrats Pumpkin.  Very happy for you.

AFM - AF still hasn't arrived and DH has just told me he has a meeting in Dublin on the 5th December.  He will be away 1 or 2 days but I know that its gonna clash (these things always happen to us).  I'm reluctant to inject myself to stop me ovulating like I had to last time when I was going to ovulate over the weekend so i've asked him to find out what time his meeting is ggggrrrrrrr.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi all,

Thanks so much for the well wishes and congrats - just my OH and you lot know at the moment as I'm too scared to tell anyone so it's good to be able come on here and 'talk'.  Decided I'll wait til the weekend to do another test and get a more reliable one like Clearblue so let's hope the result is the same    I'll update after that.

Samic - Good luck for testing tomorrow, let us know won't you.  

Surf - Keep hope for the later rounds, it's worth ploughing on and we are due some more BFPs on here.  

Ultra - That's typical.  The swimmers can live for up to 3 days though as I'm sure you know so there's still a chance if he's only away for a day or two.  I hope it doesn't mess this month up for you.


Good luck everyone!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Hopeful..

Just found out that I don't need to go for tracking this month. I'm kind of glad but at the same time it was kind of like my safety net. 
What I'm wondering is, is 100mg guarenteed to work again this month? 

There are just so many questions that seem so stupid to ask, and as I haven't told anyone else other than my mom and that's only because I ended up in hospital and I knew they would question it and she was with me, I feel like this is the only place where I can 'let go' as I'm sure my OH is sick of hearing about it


----------



## J0sieJo

HI everyone!

I started Clomid in October, just started my second round yesterday. According to my fertility monitor I didn't even ovulate last month even while on Clomid! I often do not detect ovulation on any kind of pee on stick tests but all my results from bloods have come back ok. I had to beg the consultant to let me try clomid! I'm not sure what's happening with my ovulation each month and the doctors are not bothered as the bloods say its all ok. Confusing!! 

Fingers crossed for all of us over the next few months - I can't help but think how amazing it would be to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas!! 

Good luck everyone

Jo x x


----------



## Fat girl slim

Ah josie that's the Xmas present I want to give to my husband to     for us both to give our hubby's the Xmas present we hth want Hun x


----------



## loopskig

Hi ladies,
With any luck I'm at implantation stage and beginning my last ever 2ww after nearly 8 years ttc. Can't wait for it to be over either way but of course wishing for that elusive  as we all are!
Anyway, in case you don't already have the info for implantation its recommended to have 1/5 of a pineapple core for 5 days from potential conception. Plus dark choc, brazils (just a couple a day) and plenty of water is the way forward. Hope that helps some of you who are in the same boat. Anyone got another other tips please?
Much love to all xx x xx


----------



## spudlin

Well, got my BFN so started my clomid today, 1st round. 
Nervous as hell!! 
      
Just need the hub home from his work trip now to get cracking lol


----------



## kathryn88

well af showed today so back on clomid from tomorrow round 3 this month.  

x


----------



## Samic1986

Sorry for bad news but bfn for us. Not really surprised as had a bit of pain ad bleeding last night and overnight AF arrived : ( hopefully ill be able to start my second cycle straight away.
Xx


----------



## Samic1986

Clinic have confirmed I can start on the clomid today so here we go again! Tracking scan next Friday and hopefully IUI the following week! Xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Samic, so sorry to read of your BFN but good that you can continue Clomid again right away.  I hope this month brings you some luck  

I caved in this morning and retested with Clearblue Digital which came up with a positive right away.  Feel terrible saying this as I know how lucky I am but I can't even be properly happy about this 'cos I'm so flippin' nervous.  It's gonna be a long few weeks.  It seems a bit wrong to keep posting here now but I'll keep reading and wish you all so much luck.  Hopefully see some of you on the Pregnancy board soon!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## Samic1986

Pumpkin I'm so pleased for you it really brings hope seeing success stories and I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and hopefully ill be joing the BFP club soon! Lots of love xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Started my 3rd round today.  got blood tests on this one though and specialist appt in jan for results. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## loopskig

Best of luck kellogg, kathryn and spud. Everything crossed for you xx x x


----------



## kathryn88

well i got my scan on 03/12 to confirm the clomid is still working and i go to see consultant end of jan to confirm how we will proceed the looking at iui if clomid doesnt work after 6 month.

Can i ask has any one cycle changed on clomid i seem to be so heavy it unbelieveable xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi Kathryn and all ladies out there
My cycle is crazy short only 3 days!!
Quick update on me
Cd 24 only 4 days till can be otd but I may wait 
Till 35 to test if I can
Got some AF feelings in my loins thou lol
Fingers crossed its not xxx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Loops,
It's so frustrating when docs keep telling you that medically there is nothing amiss, yet haven't had normal periods, without help, since coming off the pill over 2 years ago. Er hello, that's not normal so obviously there is something not right with me. OH results came back gleaming so I feel even more like a failure (this could be the clomid blues I guess lol). OH back from his trip, feeling a bit unwell and sorry for himself and all I'm thinking is, don't be ill, we have things to do!!! He is so laid back about it all, but I guess he's just trying to make me feel settled too. 

Fingers crossed for all on here


----------



## kathryn88

hi kllkkl2006

Mine mas mega short last month only 3 days aswell, am on day 3 today but really heaving having to change every 2 hours instead of 4 sorry if tm. Yeah i started to get pains was not due until 29/11 aswell but it seems to haven shortned my cycle aswell. 

I hope it good news for you, i got my hopes up thismonth but was dissapointing. 

xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi spudlin
You sound like me Hun I don't have periods naturally since coming off the pill near 3 years ago!

Kathryn
I'm pleased its not just me with short cycle then Hun xxx


----------



## babybluz

hi ladies 
i could do with a little advice.....
i started 100mg clomid on day 2 of my cycle, now its day 3 i had a migraine after a few hours of taking clomid but also my period is usually very heavy and lasts 6-7 days and it has stopped already day 1 was also very light. another strange concern is that my bbt has stayed elevated?

is this normal on clomid?

thanks ladies and good luck

bb


----------



## Dudders

Hello Ladies,

I'm not sure who's even here any more!  Hello to anyone who remembers me and also to those who don't!

Well I had ovarian drilling 2 and a half months ago and although I've successfully ovulated twice on my own I'll be back on Clomid as soon as af shows up this week.  My cycles are already getting longer and time tends to be of the essence following od.

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hiya, I'm on day 2 of 50mg clomid and my period is stopping so I think it's normal. I'm not sure what bbt is though so can't help with that. Fingers crossed we get a nice Xmas surprise


----------



## babybluz

Thanks Kelloggs,  nice to have a cycle buddy  
Bbt is basal body temperature , helps track your cycles 

Would be a great x mass pressie


----------



## lauren.x

Hi ladies 

Reso glad the sickness isn't too bad now  hopefully it stop soon, have you had your 20 week scan yet ? Hope everything is going good for you, yes the book has helped a lot it makes so much sense. 

Pumpkin seen your signature congrats on a bfp !! Hope everything is ok and your doing ok !!!! 

Hubby is back in 5 days  so hopefully be able to go back on clomid in the next few days, apart from that not a lot has happend really just trying to get my body in order so hopefully will work soon enough

Hope all is good and yous have had a good weekend 

Lauren xx


----------



## loopskig

Hi all, hope everyone well and feeling positive. I've decided to test Saturday if I get that far. Can't believe it will be final game over either way after nearly 8 years of this rubbish!
Loops Xx


----------



## ginsy

Hi all, well I got my day 21 results and woo hoo! my progesterone has gone up from a paltry 3 last month (pre clomid) to 45 this month!!

fingers crossed we caught the egg this month but as its my first month on clomid I'd be pretty lucky for it to work first time I think.

I'm on day 26 now so only a few more days to wait until test-day. Although does anyone know should I be testing 14 days after I ovulated rather than on day 28 of cycle? As on clomid I don't know where my cycles are now, all I know is that I got the smiley on day 16.


----------



## Dudders

Hi ginsy,

Yes you test 14 days after ovulation (this part is called your luteal phase) as your cycle will be 30/31 days this time.  Good luck x


----------



## Kelloggs

Feeling so low  saw my sister for the first time since she phoned me to announce her pregnancy. The first thing she did was shove the scan pic in my face and talk about it  everyone asked her questions while I sat there wanting to curl up and vanish. No one seemed to understand that I was hurting. I don't want her to feel awkward but that was just too much. Feel so guilty that I can't be happy for her. Sorry but needed to vent xx


----------



## surfbabe

Hi Dudders - welcome back- i remember you.   

Im still lingering on this clomid board. im now onto round 5. (currently CD3 -  just started clomid yday)
holding onto to hope that clomid will give me BFP.

ULTRA - how you doing? you back on clomid again? we usually coincide cycles (im now taking it again for 5th round. day 2 of clomid today)

PUMPKIN - how u feeling? any  pg symptoms appearing? i imagine after all the waiting, it is hard to believe the bfp for real. take care  

Good luck to everyone.
love
surf x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Kelloggs

does your sister know just how hard it's been for you? Is there anyone you can confind in that could have a word for her, she needs to be more sensitive to your feelings, obviously your excited for her but she could do it descreatly

xx


----------



## Kelloggs

My sister knows we are trying and that i'm on clomid but she doesnt really understand it all. None of my family are good with this. My mum TTC for 3 years and went on clomid so you think she'd understand but nope.  My other sister seems to think i need to stop being selfish and be happy for her  
I'm freaking out about xmas as i dont think i can face spending it with them  But i've got to see my nieces and nephew, can't let them miss out on pressies because of me. Thinking of just popping in  for an hour :/ x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Erm sorry but your family seem like very selfish small minded people sorry to say, how dare your other sister say to not be selfish and be happy for her, of course your going to be happy for her but you dont need a scan photo shoved in your face, and your mother should know better having gone through it herself or not!

i would just pop in for a little while and if they dont like it then tough luck.

all my love to you hun

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Welcome back Dudders. Very happy for you that your ovulating naturally. If you ever fancy meeting up for a drink let me know.

Surf - AF finally arrived today so have my first scan tomorrow afternoon.  Cycle buddies again yay. I'll be a couple of days after you for testing.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kelloggs - My sister called me and said "Your gonna hate me but i'm pregnant!".  I said of course I didn't hate her and that I was happy for her but as soon as I put the phone down I cried and called DH.  It's perfectly normal to feel the way you do.  My sister miscarried a few weeks back and I was devestated.  It was a naturally pregnancy her first (my niece was concieved though IVF).  I has just got used to the idea I was gonna be an auntie again.  Do whats right for you and if your family aren't sympathatic then thats their problem.

AFM - AF arrived today so have my first scan tomorrow afternoon.  Will update afterwards.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## surfbabe

HI ULTRA   
great to hear you joining me on Round No 5!!!
here´s hoping for successful month for us both...............

love
surf x


----------



## Jessting

Hi All, I used to post on this page and still watch it - ATM I am between treatments, which is very frustrating but I was reading the posts and felt I could add something.

Kelloggs - this time last year I was in exactly the same place as you. My sister- in law (who is also my best friend) was pregnant, with very little trying. I found out in July and did my best to be happy, even though the conversation was dominated with pregnancy. Following her 6 weeks later my brother-in-laws new girlfriend 'accidentally' got pregnant. They had been together 8 weeks. And I hated her. I hated her for 9 solid months. I dreaded Christmas, I dreaded being at family gatherings. But then the babies arrived and I totally fell in love with them. I realised it wasn't her I hated, it was the pregnancy. This year my other best friend became pregnant and although I had a moment of being upset, it was much easier. So I know it's awful but I promise you it gets easier. Because babies, whoever try belong to, melt you heart.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jessting - what treatment are you having next?

AFM - back from my scan. Both ovaries clear so take my first lot of drugs tomorrow morning. Next scan Monday afternoon.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surf, here's hoping so and to all the other ladies cycling.

AFM - back from my scan. Both ovaries clear so take my first lot of drugs tomorrow morning. Next scan Monday afternoon.

x


----------



## ginsy

Does anyone know if you can use the clearblue fertility monitor when you're on clomid. I've just bought one in time for my next cycle - I'm hoping to tempt fate by spending money on the thing so that it'll invoke sods law and I'll be pregnant! But if I'm not - can i use it?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Yes you can Ginsy. I use the cheapy sticks and they detect ovulation for me with or without clomid.  Good luck x


----------



## Emms80

Hi Ginsy, I have a clearblue monitor, worked fine the first cycle I used it but it completely missed OV with my last cycle. Worth giving it a try though as it does give you an indication of the best days to TTC.


----------



## ginsy

Emms80 said:


> Hi Ginsy, I have a clearblue monitor, worked fine the first cycle I used it but it completely missed OV with my last cycle. Worth giving it a try though as it does give you an indication of the best days to TTC.


Thanks - did you have a day 21 test which showed you'd ov'd but the monitor said you hadn't? I hate to think I am wasting money buying it, i was using the sticks but thought this may be more accurate.


----------



## Dudders

Well it's all go now - starting back on Clomid tomorrow - so we'll all be pretty close in cycle surfbabe and ultrafirebug.

I'd definitely like to meet up some time ufb - sorry I let you down last time, it all came as a bit of a surprise after all these years lol.

I'm going to have a follie scan to see whether the follies are growing earlier as this last cycle i didn't ov until cd28 or thereabouts, which is the reason for going back on it.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Dudders - What dosage of clomid will you be on? When are you going for your scan?  x


----------



## Dudders

I'm just taking 50mg again - it's more as a boost really as I ovulated so late.  My clinic do Mondays and Thursdays so it will probably be next Thursday cd10 because cd14 might be too late. xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Exciting stuff.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on x


----------



## ginsy

BFN for me this month, I'm afraid, but at least it means i can drink at christmas! And I get to use my new clearblue monitor.
Good luck to everyone else out there x


----------



## ginsy

A question- does anyone know if Clomid is supposed to normalise the length of your period? I'm around 14 days post ovulation now and  no sign of it, and I'm definitely not pregnant! Well not according to the test!
Should I be concerned if my cycle is long  - I'm not sure if it matters too much but I suppose I want to get going with the next cycle again now I know that I've not been lucky this time.
Also if I keep having long cycles I guess that's less times per year when I can make a baby.
Anyone Know?


----------



## ultrafirebug

It does with me Ginsy.  My last clomid cycle was 27 days, last month we did not use any and it was 36 days.


----------



## ginsy

You've ignited a tiny flame in me that maybe I am pregnant after all then! Actually what's far more likely is that my cycle is just out of whack, it was 35 days last month (didn't ovulate) and I've no idea what it was before then as I was told not to TTC so I kind of just switched off from the whole thing, but my periods have been much lighter ever since I came off the mirena last year so I'm not sure what's going on with my body.

its so frustrating, all those times when I was single in my 20s and babies were the furthest thing from my mind I was regular as clockwork with proper periods every month and now I actually try to make a baby and its all haywire.


----------



## Lisymb

Just butting in RE the cycle thing - 
Ginsy - Did you use a decent test?? I would recommend the clear blue or first response ones as they detect the hormone early.  If your cycle is a bit longer normally it probably wont be strong enough yet.... if your strong enough to wait it out then do so, otherwise get yourself another test.

I used to find that my cycle and period was a lot lighter when on the clomid....

Kelloggs - sorry to hear how awful your family are treating you, i was in a similar position last year when both my SIL's were pregnant and i hadnt even had my referal appointment to fertility! Then my Best friend got pregnany accidentally and my heart broke!! Your more than entitled to be upset about it, and thought they dont know exactly how you feel because its not them in your position they should be able to appreciate a little of what they are going through! Last christmas we spent it with my mum and FIL just a quiet 1 away from all the pregnancies and babies, it was definitely the right thing to do.... You will do nothing but love the babies when they come along but it doesnt stop you hurting! I used to say... I#m not jealous, i just want the same!! 

I wish you all lots of luck with your current cyclestake it easy and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## ginsy

Hi Lisymb well no need to do another test as AF rocked up last night, once I knew I was not preg I just wanted her to come to be honest, so that I can get into the next cycle. I keep telling myself that december is probably the best month to not be pregnant, so I can have a drink at all those christmas gatherings! So my cycle this time has been 30 days which is a big improvement on last month, also my period seems more like a proper period this month not the pathetic excuse for a period I had before.
Hey ho onwards and upwards maybe santa will bring me a little extra present this month.... and for everyone else on here too!


----------



## Lisymb

Sorry your AF turned up, but at least you can move on....

Just some advice for those of you that werent on this board when i was..... worth giving acupunture a try.... i started it 3 months before i went onto the clomid and it made a huge difference to my cycles and the pain i used to get because althought i bled i didnt ovulate. Its not the cheapest, but it works wonders and they target particular areas depending where in the cycle you are, i truly believe that it helped my to get my bfp's......

They also recommend drinking pineapple juice (not from concerntrate) to help build up your lining to make it a nice cosy place to live.... i cant remember exactly but i think they say to dirnk this in the first 14 days of cycle, but if you google it will tell you

Hot water bottles are also supposed to work, warm wombs are happy ones....again google it to get the right time to do this......this links back to acupunture which both are supposed to help increase the blood flow around the body..... "cold" parts of the body are less effective at doing their jobs!

I also tried a low GI diet which is supposed to reduce the symptoms of PCOS..... a side effect of PCOS is that your body doesnt process insulin correctly, by reducing the sugar in your body it can help reduce your symptoms and therefore aid the clomid process.....
Good luck girls..... if you dont mind i still hover around hear, im looking forward to you all getting your BFP's xxxx


----------



## kirsty1982

HI LADIES.....

been a while since ive posted on here.......... finally got my BFP in october however after having a scan and seeing my baby it seems my body decided it wasnt meant to be, i miscarried a week ago....... im absolutely devastated and struggling to deal with it.  i know its too early to be thinking about it but ill more than likely be back on the crazy clomid pills with you all again at some point in the new year.  life can be so cruel at times.

i hope all you ladies are all well and almost sorted for xmas.  

lots of love and baby dust to you all

Kirsty, x


----------



## LOU65

Hi advice needed,I need to start the taking Clomid on day 2 of my cycle,I came on at teatime last night but not heavy till through the night would I start Clomid today or tomorrow!


Thanks louise


----------



## LOU65

Advice needed plz I came on my period teatime last nite but not really heavy till through the night,should I class 2day as day 2 and start my Clomid or wait till 2morrow...confused and worried.


Thanks
Louise


----------



## Dudders

Lots of     Kirsty - you know where I am if you need me xxx

Hi Lou, there are all sorts of opinions on this one, and a lot of them seem to say if you start your period late afternoon or evening to count the next day as cd1.  My theory with it though is that as I take my Clomid at night I still counted cd1 even though it was around 5 when it started because I didn't take my tablet until 9pm the following night.  Hope that makes some sense?


----------



## LOU65

Thanks for replying I have been thinking about taking it on a night so ur theory sounds right to me!I will start tonight
Thanks


----------



## spudlin

Hi Lou, from the info I was given by my consultant, I would start tomorrow as you have had one full day of normal bleeding today then tomorrow is day 2. Does that make sense?

Saying that, I was given all that info and then never came on!!

I had to abstain for 10 days, then start, so god knows where I am at in my cycle. Typically, during the 10 days OH couldn't keep his hands off me, then  I finished my clomid and I was almost begging lol. He seems to have got with the programme now so time for lots of you know what for the next couple weeks, and fingers crossed I guess.  

Good luck, I hope you have little or no side effects. I was worried but only had slight headaches. Doubted it was working but I'm day 13 today and temp went up for the first time in forever this morning. Hoping it stays up and I am ovulating.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Dudders, just read your diary and we both took our last lots of clomid today so we are cycle buddies. Fingers crossed for the both of us and all the other lovely ladies on this thread.

AFM - On 150mg of clomid this cycle in the hope to get a few more follies.  Scan tomorrow late afternoon so will let you know how I got on x


----------



## Dudders

Hey ufb - cycle buddy!!  Clomid has given me headaches the whole time this time round.  
Won't be sad to see the back of it!  I've had ewcm today - quite shocked really as I'm only cd6!  So starting opks tonight.

Hope everyone is well - any news from the lovely Clomid ladies? xxx


----------



## ginsy

So sorry to hear that Kirsty, must be awful for you. On the subject of diet I am currently on a low carb diet and its working wonders, I conceived my first when on atkins and  always thought the drop in insulin levels may have helped it happen so am going for that strategy again, when my bmi is in the normal range i'm going to try coming off the clomid to see if I ovulate naturally.

Last night I was at a party with my other half, my friend was there and has POF but is something she asked me to keep to myself, well I only went and heard my OH asking her new husband if they were planning on having kids... felt awful for the husband who said 'we'll see' and then told my OH off as soon as I'd got him alone, at least she was not in earshot when he asked the husband as that would have been worse.


----------



## surfbabe

HI Ultra & Dudders & everyone  

im now CD 10, got scan later today to see how many follies. 
then will be waiting for fertile days.......... expecting around 13-17 for me. so at end of week/weekend.

ultra - how did ur scan go?  hope you got more follies on 150mg.

Good luck. here´s hoping for best xmas prezzie ever this month....................... 
love to all,
surf xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Scan's at 3.30pm so will update when I get back. I really hope that there will be more follies. More targets as my DH says lol x


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are all well. I have just been for my 2nd traking scan (cd12) and have one lovely follie at 21mm so its Ovitrelle time tonight and then IUI on Weds. I'm really praying for a Christmas miricle!

 for everyone xx


----------



## Dudders

Hope you get on well with your scans today surfbabe and ultrafirebug!!  Looking forward to hearing about lots of lovely follies!

Good luck for Wednesday sami.

I had fertile cm already yesterday on CD6    Now that's new!  Clinic were suggested CD14 for my follie scan but pushed for CD10 on Thursday as I think I'll ovulate sooner rather than later as the times I've had ewcm before has been the days I've got the positive opk!  Nothing on that yesterday though, so better to be safe than sorry.

Looking forward to your updates


----------



## ultrafirebug

Samic - great news about your follie.  Good luck for Wednesday.
Surf - how was your scan?

AFM - Had my 8 day scan and there are two follies at 10mm on my right side. Lots of other littles ones on right and left. Next scan Wednesday at 3.30 x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kirsty - *hugs*

AFM - quick update from me.  Had my 8 day scan and there are two follies at 10mm on my right side. Lots of other littles ones on right and left. Next scan Wednesday at 3.30 x


----------



## spudlin

I'm feeling like I'm missing out on some proper monitoring here ladies. I hear you all talking about scans yet I have not been given any, or bloods. My consultant prescribed me 3 cycles at 100 and said come back in Feb if you're not pregnant then you will need IVF and you're not eligible on the NHS.

Should I be pushing for something else? I also hear other ladies who have had more than 3 cycles. In the back of my mind there is a nagging, saying they are after your cash!!!

I'm sick of going to work every day and dealing with parents who don't give a you know what about their children and I'm so desperate to have one!!! I sometimes feel like I'm being punished in some way, dunno what for though   

Sorry guys, low day today


----------



## Dudders

Hi spudlin,

No monitoring is actually fairly much the norm.  UFB and I are only having scans because we are paying privately for them - I'm not sure about surfbabe - but I do know that on the nhs I wasn't offered any monitoring scans although I did get blood tests.  You could still speak to your gp about blood tests which will tell you if you ovulated or not.  Tbh even my consultant who I'm paying doesn't really consider them necessary - as far as he is concerned if you ovulate then you will get your period and if you don't you won't!  I only have them for peace of mind - and this time particularly as I've had ovarian drilling and had previously not responded to clomid and now I've ovulated naturally the clomid is for a boost and I want to make sure I'm not overstimulated.

Sending you lots of


----------



## spudlin

Ah thanks Dudders. I was just wondering that if I am not ovulating on 100, then potentially I could go up to 150, but not if he wont give me any more chances after these 3 at 100. 

Do you think I should just wait and see what happens and when I go back I can ask him if he will up it and let me try more cycles?

Other people have had more than 3 cycles. 

I am just feeling down at the min, could be the clomid I guess. Plus hubby is away for 4 weeks working in Jan, smack bang around round 2!!!

Feel like I'm some nagging maniac, plotting sex!!! I used to enjoy it too


----------



## surfbabe

HI all,

ULTRA - thats great news the 150mg clomid has given you 2 follies.

Me today at scan - i got 2 follies one 13mm, one 14mm (both on right side too!!!) so hoping they both grow bigger over next few days............ 

SPUDLIN .  - i too go private so get the scans (usually only one per month)
i think 3 cycles of clomid is too few (particularly from the experiences of ladies on this board - most seem to get BFP later cycles)

DUDDERS - hope you have successful sacn too on day 10.

Thinking of everyone,

love
surf x


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Surfbabe, 

I think if I'm not lucky enough with the 3 cycles then I will be asking for higher dose and more cycles or at least more tests to maybe determine what the heck is my issue!!  

He was going to scan me to check tubes, but felt it better to crack straight on with the clomid as I am not considered a risk factor for tubal probs as not had abdominal surgery etc.

He was also planning to do blood test to check ovarian reserve, but had to be done on day 2 of cycle and as I didn't get my period I never had these done and now I don't know if and when to have em checked??!!   

I just feel really let down by the medical involvement I have had. My GP is amazing and very understanding but she just says, when I see you next you will be pregnant!! Has she got a crystal ball or something lol. I know she's only trying to help me relax but I'm not daft  

Hey ho


----------



## kellyloup

Hi all, mind if I join you?

I've had 3 months at 50mg and 3 at 100mg. I've now been given 3 more months worth to see me through till we start treatment in January.
From reading your posts, you all seem to be getting scans and bloods to test for ovulation and follicle growth. I've not had this at all and when I asked gynae last week, he told me that it was pointless as he knew I was definitely ovulating- how?  

Hope you're not suffering too badly with side effects- for me, it was mostly hot flushes and a little...shall we say "highly strung" but OH noticed that more than me, bless him!!!!!   xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Welcome to the group Kelly. 

Surf - great news you've got two too, are you having another scan or ovulation testing? x


----------



## kellyloup

Thanks Ultra 

Hi Spud, you can have up to 12 months of Clomid and they kind of say, if it hasn't worked then, then it probably won't so you should definitely keep pushing for more cycles and possibly higher dose if you're OK on it? xx


----------



## surfbabe

HI KELLYLOUP, SPUDLIN, DUDDERS & ULTRA  & everyone  

ultra - no more scans for me, only day 21 prog test for ovulation.  so now just awaiting fertile days. no EWCM yet........ expecting over weekend which will time well for DH!!!

love
surf x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi all

new to all of this forum business, but just pleased to actually find one that has current members!! most of the ones Ive looked at are years old with no active members!

well i am 27 and my partner and i have had a terrible wasted year of no treatment through the nhs from out local hospital, we've transferred to another hospital and hey presto we have been prescribed clomid, and i am starting this roughly (depending on when af comes) on the 2nd of jan! hoping for a new start in the new year! its all very exciting and sounds awful but I'm wishing the xmas away so we can get taking those little tablets!

we've been ttc for 2 years, i have had irregular periods/ovulation since my 2 miscarriages (one in march and one in july) so im hoping this will be a quick fix to my problems.  Had lots of testing done and everything else seems ok, i even pushed for the recurrent miscarriage tests after number 2 and they came back clear. 

is anyone starting clomid in the new year and hoping for a new start?? xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Kellyloup

I am determined now to push things with the consultant if need be. I sometimes wonder if they appreciate what we are going through. Having worked alongside medics for many years, their bedside manner tends to leave a lot to be desired!!  

Sometimes I wish there were nurse led fertility services, at least there may be a bit of compassion and understanding.


----------



## Emms80

quick question for you lovely lot.

Ive been using my OPK's (Clearblue ones) and test every morning like they say. This cycle I tested on the friday morning and no smiley face then I dont know why I thought to do it I tested friday evening and hey presto smiley face. Repeated the test saturday morning and No smiley face!

I thought the hormone that the predictors pick up lasts for a few days, thats what the packet seems to suggest? or can the surge last a few hours?Im just a bit concerned that if I hadnt of thought to test friday night I may have thought that I hadnt OVd this cycle as I would have compeletly missed it. 

How often does everyone tets using the OPKs? and what time in the day?


----------



## Dudders

Hi Emms,

I know clearblue say you can test in the morning, but most opks actually recommend you test in the afternoon.  Although that wouldn't make any difference to this scenario, but just so you know lh metabolises into your urine later in the day.

Yes it is perfectly possible for your surge to last around 12 hours - which is actually more normal.  This is why so many people miss their surge and think they're not ovulating when they are!  It might be worth investing in some cheap tests so that you can test twice a day and then once you get a positive you can do a digital to confirm.  I've only ovulated successfully twice now and the first month I had smiley faces for 3 days straight - but that can actually be indicative of the egg having trouble getting out.  The second month I only had one smiley face which like you was a random test.

Hope that helps - if you've got any other questions, just shout


----------



## kellyloup

Hi Danielle and good luck for 2013!!

Spud, sorry you've had a bad experience! Get them bloody told   We've been lucky so far, though have only really had my gynae to contend with; it all starts for us on Jan 8th so fingers crossed we get a caring old bunch!!!

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, well back from my scan and not sure how to feel.  I have 2 follies on my right and 3 on my left. They are still small (about 10.5mms) so next scan will be on Friday. If I get over 3 large ones they will abandon the cycle.  I might ask if they could do IVF if there is more than 3 as I really don't want to loose them. As they are slow growing it wont be until mid next week before IUI/IVF x


----------



## Dudders

I'm not quite sure what to say ufb - sending you lots of


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Dudders. Let's just say im not putting a warm bottle on my stomach anymore lol x


----------



## surfbabe

HI ultra - thinking of you. now the opposite producing too many eggs! did you do anything different to produce so many? apart from up the dose to 150mg?
hope you manage to resolve with either IVF or IUI.

im now just starting fertile days. EWCM started today. so time for BD over next few days.

Dudders - how you getting on? hit your fertile days yet??

love surf x


----------



## Dudders

Hey surf, 

Fingers crossed for you - we started early on with the bdathon as I had a load of ewcm on cd6!!  No positive opk yet and I have a scan tomorrow night to see what's happening so I'll update then xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Surf, not done anything different this time round.  The nurse said each cycle is different so on another dose of 150mg could produce just one follicle. I know that I have a high ovarian reserve so not sure if that plays a part in it. I'm just praying that there is 3 or less by IUI time x


----------



## Dudders

Just a thought ufb because I'm not sure about the costs involved, but might be worth asking about follicle reduction.  I think the process is similar to ec for ivf and they aspirate the egg out of the follie so it can't be released.  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Worth an ask. Thanks Dudders x


----------



## ginsy

Hi All, well I am on CD6 now of my new cycle and been taking the clomid since CD3. I am using the CB fertility monitor this month, and its saying i'm high fertile already. Surely this can't be right on day 6? Is it the clomid affecting the test results does anyone know?

Well done Ultra good luck for your scan


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Ginsy.  Had my scan and there is currently 5 at 10.5mm.  If over 3 at IUI time they will abandon the cycle. 

With regards to your result have you got any cheapy tests you can do in the morning and afternoon to double check?


----------



## Lobre

Hello

Can i join you

I'm 32 married and have TTC number 1 for 2 years, currently on cycle 2 of combined Clomid and Metformin

Seeing consultant privately as couldnt get seen on NHS due to my extremely high BMI

I am on 50mg clomid, consultant prescribed 100mg but i didnt realise I was supposed to take 2 tablets so have only been taking 1 and therefore 50mg but ovulated on 50mg last month

Consultant seems to think I have PCOS although have had Hycosy which confirmed my tubes were clear but my cycles range from 25-32 days which he classes as irregular and whilst I ovulate most months on my own, I don't every month

I've also been using Duo fertility monitor which hasnt helped

I'm not postive this is going to work but giving it a go, can't have IVF etc due to weight, I am trying to lose but I have a lot to lose

Anyway, enough of my ramblings, really looking forward to sharing our journey together and hearing your success stories

xx


----------



## Dudders

Welcome Lobre  

Hope you're all well ladies.

Had my follie scan tonight and it's not quite what I hoped but I have one follie at about 9mm, so back next week for another scan on CD17.  The consultant seemed happy enough though - I guess I was just hoping for rather more!


----------



## Lobre

Thanks Dudders

Keeping my fingers crossed for you

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had another scan and I now have 2 lead follicles on the left. There are others there but not growing as well as these two. Start ovulation testing tomorrow morning and hopefully IUI will be Tues or Wed.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had another scan and I now have 2 lead follicles on the left. There are others there but not growing as well as these two. Start ovulation testing tomorrow morning and hopefully IUI will be Tues or Wed.


----------



## Dudders

That's good news ufb - got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Dudders. My scan went well. The follies are still growing but very slowly. Biggest one is 14mm. I'm ovulation testing so soon as I have the surge I am to call them to sort out IUI date. If not detected by Wednesday I need to call them to come in for another scan x


----------



## helenj33

ultrafirebug said:


> soon as I have the surge I am to call them


I read that as soon as I have the urge lol... think I may need to pay more attention!

CD7 today - took 100mg CD2-6 (4th clomid cycle) so hoping the worst of the low mood is behind me now. I've found CD6 has been the worst in previous cycles. I think it helps that I only have 4 days left in a job I hate, the thought of friday is keeping me going. Earliest I've ov'd so far on clomid is CD26 so fingers crossed I can manage a bit earlier this time.

Our first ICSI appt is 8th Jan, it would be so great not to need it.

Hope everyone's doing ok, good luck for scans, IUI, etc. x


----------



## surfbabe

Hello all  

update - been away over weekend visiting family so not been online to update
I  got +OPK sunday & yday (monday),  managed to get BDing wed, friday & sunday. so hoping covered fertile days.
Now in 2WW .............. hoping for best xmas prezzie ever as OTD is 25th dec!!!

Ultra - thats great news you only got 2 big follies so can still go ahead with IUI - good luck

Dudders - how you doing? got +OPK yet?

hello to Lobre & Helen too

love surf x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Just about to dash off to work so will do personals later but had a positive ovulation test this morning, went in for a scan and they can see that one follicle has ruptured. IUI will be tomorrow at 10am x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Just about to dash off to work so will do personals later but had a positive ovulation test this morning, went in for a scan and they can see that one follicle has ruptured. IUI will be tomorrow at 10am x


----------



## surfbabe

HI Ultra - thnks for update. 
will be thinking of you tmrw. good luck. hoping you get your best xmas present    
love 
surf x


----------



## Mrs_W_

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in

I was finally prescribed Clomid on Monday (took me 4 years to get it) I was on cycle day 8 so I have to wait a few weeks before I can start so in the mean time I'm wanting to try and get my body in the best condition to help the Clomid out. 

Unfortuntely I won't be scanned during the cycle and have to rely on blood tests and ovulation test's so I also want to get some info on charting so I can try that too. I want to do everything possible to make this work.

I have 3 rounds of Clomid at 50mg which is a bit disheartening as I know a lot of people can up the dose if the first month of 50mg isn't successful but I am being put on the waiting list for a laporoscopy if the 3 rounds aren't successful, the waiting list is 4 months so hopefully by May all that will be done and we can start the next step.

It's a bit of a crazy time for me, I can't quite get my head round finally having a prescription. I have PCOS and I was very overweight, we'd been trying for nearly 4 years and I tried dieting so many times but always failed but this april I just thought stuff it, I have to do it and finally managed to get my BMI from 42 to 30, can't believe how much I've acheived to help this come true!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Welcome Mrs W - I started on 50mg for 3 months and have only been scanned since the dose was upped to 100mg & 150mg respectively.  I have to pay privately for scans/iui. It really depends on your area on what you get. Good luck with your journey. 

Surf - thanks cycle buddy.  Are you having 21 day bloods? I see your OTD is 25/12, mine will be 28/12 and I know someone else whos 24/12. Fingers crossed for all of us that week x


----------



## Lisymb

good luck ultra..... fingers crossed you get some lovely xmas news xxx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

It's been ages since my last post and I saw your updates a while ago so wanted to jump on and say hi.

Reso - I'm glad you're finally feeling better (probably even better by now as your post was nearly 2 months ago lol).  I now have the misfortune of completely understanding how you felt  .  I'm guessing you must've had the 20 week scan by now and I hope all was well.  Did you find out the sex?  How long do you have left now?  Wow, time has flown by so fast since the summer!!

Lauren - Bet you're relieved to have H back.  Have you restarted the Clomid yet?  It sounds as though you've been doing lots to improve your health which will definitely help.  I'd of course recommend acupuncture if you can afford the regular visits - does get very expensive!  Good luck and keep us updated.

Well, I'm still trying to take in getting a BFP on Clomid round 6.  I'm 7 weeks now and already it feels like I've been worrying forever.  I'm having an early scan on Saturday which is supposed to be for reassurance but actually the anxiety it's causing me is something else lol.  I know this is normal but it must be worse for people like us who've struggled to get here in the first place.  The thought of having it taken away and starting back at square one is unbearable.  And I thought this was meant to be a happy time lol!  Also struggling with terrible nausea - not actually being sick but a constant feeling of it and have totally lost my appetite so really having to force food down.  Even lost my sweet tooth which is unheard of.  Feel awful complaining about these things 'cos I know how lucky I am to be in this position but it still gets to ya sometimes.  

Hope you're both doing ok and have lovely Christmases if we don't 'chat' before.


Pumpkin
xx


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi all,

Well it's been a few weeks since I posted and it looks as though there's quite a few newbies already so welcome and hi to the ladies who remember me from before.

Ultra - I see you're going in for your next IUI.  I hope that all this monitoring pays off, must be really stressful.  Good luck for a late Christmas BFP!

Surf - OTD 25th Dec!!!  Wow, what a Christmas present that would be.  I know you've had a few rounds of Clomid now and I know how hard it is but stick at it.  No alcohol for you at the Xmas parties!  

Dudders - I remember you from other threads - good luck with Clomid this time round!

A very quick update about me - 7 weeks now and still finding it hard to believe.  Having an early scan on Saturday so very anxious.  Suffering from terrible nausea but feel awful complaining so that's all I'll say!


GOOD LUCK AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Pumpkin. I won't be drinking over Christmas but will be making up for it new years eve if I get a BFN. Good luck for Saturday x


----------



## Dudders

Pft - no Christmas bfp for us  

Will fill in tomorrow .....


----------



## reso

Pumpkin, YAY!!  

I struggled with the feeling poorly and then feeling guilty that I was feeling poorly and round and round.  No matter how longed for a BFP is to be constantly unwell sucks so please don't beat yourself up over it.  Easier said than done and I was exactly the same but I'm telling you to stop,  

Sorry you're not feeling great though.  If drinking is an issue try a teaspoon of water every 15 minutes just to try and get something in you.  I also lost my sweet tooth and it still hasn't come back which is a completely new thing for me!  Will probably serve me well over Christmas though. 

I don't think I get any sleep the night before scans, or properly in the run up to them so I think that's 'normal' as well.  I think it is worse, I have had friends who from the moment they got a positive result have had baby names and buying things straight away but I just can't do that.  I come out of every scan or midwife appointment full of relief but then the next morning you are worrying again and on count down to the next one.  We had an early scan as well as the clinic scan everyone just to make sure things are ok but I think a lot of it is for reassurance because they know it wasn't straight forward to get there.  Be prepared for tears!  Don't get worried if they don't say anything right away because it's still quite small.  

Honestly I am so, so pleased for you.  Let us know how you get on on Saturday won't you, it will be good to hear how things are going.  

Lauren how are things with you?  Hope you are enjoying your time with H and that you have lovely things planned for over Christmas. 

AFM: I am now 24+3, how on earth did that happen!?  I am almost into the last trimester which just seems totally unbelievable that we are almost at that milestone, it still seems like a dream sometimes.  In fact I had a dream the other day and when I woke up I was convinced that bump had gone and that everything had ended.  I was frightened to touch my tummy as it seemed so real. That wasn't the best start to the day.  

I am finally coming out of the sickness, I haven't thrown up for about a week now so fingers crossed thats it and I'm on the up.  We don't know what we are having as they don't tell you here, I kind of wish I did know but then I swing back to wanting to wait.  We will hopefully find out soon enough. 

Thinking of you all and hope you all have lovely Christmas and new year's if I don't hear from you before. 

xx


----------



## Dudders

So now I'm back to explain!

Went for another scan on Thursday night, and much as I'd suspected, nothing more had happened.  The reality for us is that this is essentially the end of the road for Clomid, and our only real option now is ivf.  I was only on 50mg this cycle but the ivf discussion was put in front of the trying 100mg discussion, so it's quite clear that 100mg is a fairly pointless exercise.

That said, because Christmas is almost upon us, there's nothing we can do in the meantime, so I've already started norethisterone, and we'll be giving Clomid one last shot because it's better to be doing something than nothing!!  Not holding my breath though!  So fully expecting to start down regging for ivf around mid January.

I really hope you girls go on to get your bfps soon and will keep an eye on you still xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Dudders, sorry to read your news. I'll be moving back to IVF next year if this cycle or next cycle of IUI doesn't work. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi Mrs w, im due to start my Clomid around the same time as you, how are you feeling about it?  Im just excited to finally start some treatment! Im not having scans either at this stage. What would the scans show exactly girls? Follicle size?? Im not even clued up about what size therye meant to be?? My only ultrasound sorted two of mine were 12mm on day 6? But this month I think I might have ovulated myself, had all the signs,.... Typical lol anyways keep me posted on progress x


----------



## Lulubella

Hi ladies

I am in shock as got my BFP this morning after my 2nd cycle of Clomid and 2 years of trying

I'm really not sure how it happended as my blood test showed I didnt ovulate and the fertility nurse at the clinic said there was no way I would be pregnant this month with a result of 8.8 so things could all go horribly wrong

I will be sticking around here though if thats ok

Good luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Lulu - congrats!  You could of ovulated early or late so the test didn't pick it up.  Wishing you a happy and healthly 9 months x


----------



## spudlin

Congrats lulu everything crossed for you  

I am cd27 and completely clueless as to whether I have ovulated or not, no scans, no bloods, didn't opk cos read too many things saying no point on clomid!! If no AF I get to test on Boxing day!! Not holding my breath though, 1st round only. At least I may get a Christmas drink or 2 if it's neg   I know what I'd prefer   

I'll be on holiday when I test, would love to come home with good news   

It's so nice to hear success stories. I've got a feeling I will end up down the IVF path too.


----------



## surfbabe

HI everyone  

update - still in 2WW ....... OTD xmas day.  am 8do today. keeping off the booze at xmas parties!
no changes/signs........... had prog blood test today to check for ovulation.  will keep you all posted.........

Ultra - thinking of you too in 2WW . one way or the other we´ll have a good new year - either drinking the night away or celebrating bfp-

Dudders - so sorry to hear your news. wishing you all the best for new start with IVF In new year.

Pumpkin - thats for updating us on your pg progress. stories like yourself conceiving on later rounds of clomid gives us all hope & keeps us going. wishing u best xmas ever.

Lulu - congrats to you too  you´ve got your best xmas present ever too. wishing u happy & healthy pregnancy.

Spudlin - we´ll be testing about the same time. either we´ll be jumping for joy round the xmas tree! or comiserating ourselves with glass of wine. enjoy your holiday

hello to Danielle & Mrs W who have joined us.

love to all,
Surf x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Surf, had my 21 day bloods today too  I'm doing well thanks. Work is keeping my mind off the 2ww x


----------



## pumpkin34

Just a quick update to say that all seemed well at my scan on Saturday, saw the little heartbeat and everything seemed to be in the right place.  Such a big relief but still very early days.  Thanks for the advice Reso which honestly did make me feel a bit calmer beforehand.  The sickness is always there but I'm forcing food down as if I don't eat it only makes me feel worse - just never expected eating to be such an ordeal for me lol!

It's good news your sickness has stopped, great with Christmas almost here so perhaps now you'll be able to enjoy things a bit more.  Personally I'm concerned I'll be spending Xmas day with my head down the loo!  Yeah I had heard that in certain areas they don't tell you the sex, isn't it normally where there's a large concentration of people of a certain ethnic group or religion where they favour one sex over the other?  Seems madness doesn't it.  Can't believe you're almost into the last trim, scary how quickly the time goes, the big day'll be here before you know it and then you won't have time for anything else lol so make the most of this time and do lots of nice things for yourself!

Lauren I hope you're enjoying having H back.

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES.
XX


----------



## lauren.x

hey ladies, 

sorry been so busy not had a chance to come on here, 

pumpkin- hopefully the nausea hasn't been too bad, and you are starting to feel a little better, i think no matter how much you try not to moan about being sick it must be hard as its not nice when you are sick once never mind a few times aday everyday !!  glad the scan went well for you and you feel better for seeing the wee bean. and hope you have managed to get a bit of your appetite back.

reso- omg 24 weeks where has the time gone  its went so fast, glad the sickness has stopped, not good having a dream like that so fingers crossed it has been the only dream you've had like that. it must be hard my neighbours didn't want to know the sex and its so exiting as how many good surprises do you get i life ? don't get me wrong it must be hard as wanting to buy things and get the clothes etc but you will find out soon enough

glad all is going good with you both !!

I'm good thanks, yes its so nice to have him back, apart from cleaning up after him lol, i started on the clomid again so will find out next week if its worked or not, had 2 good follicles so fingers crossed apart from that just looking forward to going to Scotland for the holidays and we are going away for a few night to a log cabin so looking forward to that too.

if i don't speak to you have a wonderful Christmas 

Lauren xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone would have any objections to me merging this thread with the crazy clomid chatter thread to make it easier for new people joining to see where to post? (It could be named either Clomid Cycle Buddies or Crazy Clomid Chatter whatever suits everyone??)

Thanks for your input, Krissi xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone would have any objections to me merging this thread with the Clomid Cycle Buddies thread to make it easier for new people joining to see where to post? (It could be named either Clomid Cycle Buddies or Crazy Clomid Chatter whatever suits everyone??)

Thanks for your input, Krissi xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone would have any objections to me merging this thread with the crazy clomid chatter and Clomid Cycle Buddies threads to make it easier for new people joining to see where to post? (It could be named either Clomid Cycle Buddies or Crazy Clomid Chatter whatever suits everyone??)

Thanks for your input, Krissi xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone would have any objections to me merging this thread with the crazy clomid chatter and Clomid Cycle Buddies threads to make it easier for new people joining to see where to post? (It could be named either Clomid Cycle Buddies or Crazy Clomid Chatter whatever suits everyone??)

Thanks for your input, Krissi xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls hope you dont mind me joining, starting my first round of Clomid today and feeling a mixture of excitement and fear! Such a mixed bag of emotions coz im happy to be starting it but worried in case it doesn't work! Is anyone else starting a cycle today on day 2? X


----------



## spudlin

Hi Danielle,
Don't worry you are not alone  

I have just finished my 1st round of clomid and I am now day 30 and no AF!! Not getting excited tho as my innards are very mixed up. I have to wait til day 37, test and if neg then start 2nd round.

It is all very exciting, especially, if like me you have been ttc for some time and at last you are trying to help things along. But alongside that is the fear of it not working  

I guess all I would say is keep thinking positive thoughts, worrying will only hinder things as they say stress is a negative (ye right, like we wouldn't stress about something as important as this), I'm sure those that say keep your stress down have massive families lol  

I started taking rescue remedy cos I was getting het up, especially when it was time to dtd and hubby lost interest!!! Had to have serious talk, tears and all. Then I just seemed to get over myself a bit and take every day as it comes.

It is nice to come on here and talk to others in the same situation as you. Not everyone gets it. I work with a girl who gets pregnant by sneezing!!! If she says to me one more time 'I just know when I'm ovulating and dtd' Once she dtd and bingo....baby!!! I wouldn't mind but with this last one she wasn't even with dad any more, but dtd for baby making purposes only!! I mean, where is the fairness in that?  

Keep chatting, we are all there with you


----------



## ultrafirebug

Kizzi - I have no problem with it. I'm on both threads so would make it easier for me.
Surf - have you got your result?  Just called for mine and I ovulated this month.

x


----------



## danielle1370

hi thanks for the quick response, yes i think with me it is definately the fear of it not working, ive gave myself a headache today off worrying so that needs to stop coz like you say stress is no good for the body (although pretty impossible to stop at a time like this) i thought clomid resets cycles back to 28 days or can it be variable from person to person my fingers are crossed for you tho, you never know    i think for me working in a female dominated work place has been a massive struggle too, ive had three womens pregnancies start and end in beautiful babies during my journey of ttc which has been tough to watch so know how you feel.  sending lots of positive wishes to you and keep me posted on how your 1st cycle goes!! xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Danielle,

I bought my HPT today to take on holiday with me ready to test on Boxing Day  

I am terrified of peeing on a stick cos so used to seeing a BFN  

But it has to be done doesn't it? I've also packed my clomid to start round 2  

Thank you for your kind wishes, sending them right back at you


----------



## surfbabe

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to everyone    
im away today to stay with inlaws so wont be online again til 26/27. with either +ve/-ve ....................

kizzi - i follow both threads so can be merged.

ultra - yes i got result - i ovulated too     just awaiting now for outcome like you - good luck

HAPPY CHRISTMAS AGAIN,
THANKS EVERYONE FOR SUPPORT THIS YEAR.

love
surf x


----------



## spudlin

Me too Surf,

wouldn't it be amazing if we both came back with good news?   

Merry Christmas


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surf - thinking of you. Have you tested? X


----------



## spudlin

BFN for me guys  

Start round 2 tomorrow


----------



## Fat girl slim

I'm due to test 3rd an but am getting sharp stabbing pains....to early fir af I think....am I just looking for signs? It's driving me


----------



## ultrafirebug

Spud - sorry to read you got BFN *hugs* x


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.

Spud - sorry to read that you got bfn   

Im on day 25 and this whole thing is driving me mad, im pretty confused with wether iv ovulated or not!!
Fat girl slim I know what you mean about feeling   !!

X bunny X


----------



## danielle1370

Hiya girls, spud sorry to hear about your bfn, big hug to you!  Im currently on day11 and feeling pretty nervous this month, especially for the day 21 blood test! Coz I just dont want the disappointment of more bad news! I always think id rather know my results either way but its just so hard to deal with bad news isn't it?! Hope all youre Christmas' are going well, always a tough time of year without kids I think, had a most insensitive friend texting Christmas eve which she had sent to me and all my friends saying how lovely it was putting her new baby to bed and it being so special. Sometimes the insensitivity of some people is beyond me!!! Xx


----------



## Lulubella

Hi

just wanted to let you know that I miscarried or had a chemical pregnancy, not sure what to call it 3 days after my BFP, absoloutly gutted, 2 years of trying and thought we had finally cracked it 

Having a month off Clomid, then back on it

Hope everyone else is ok?

x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Lulu, sorry to read about your miscarriage. It happened to me on my first cycle of IVF a week later. *hugs*

AFM - mine was BFN this morning. We have decided not to do the last cycle of IUI and move clinics to ARGC for IVF.

x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi lulu,sorry to hear your news, happened to me in July and its awful, the roller coaster of being so happy then so sad is really hard. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## spudlin

Thinking of you lulu, why is life so unfair? Too many unwanted pregnancies around and here we are eh?  

I have to say I am feeling much more positive this cycle   No really I am!!! 

I am now on my 2nd day of clomid round 2, taking it once a day this time, I figure it can't be a prob as so may of you take yours once a day. No side effects as yet (part of me wants some so then I may at least feel like it is working!!  )

I had a lovely romantic break away with OH for Christmas, just the 2 of us and it was amazing, except for the BFN on Boxing day  

I have warned him that he needs to save himself now for next week!!! lol sorry TMI I know but I figure I'm amongst friends on here.

Sending loads of           to all my fellow forumites


----------



## Emms80

Hi everyone. Hope u all had a good xmas xx

Hugs to those of you who ended up with bfn's and so sorry to hear ur news lulu.  

I did just type out a post having a moan but i dont wanna bring the mood down. Just struggling with keeping going on this journey


----------



## ginsy

Hi Emms I am struggling too - sorry if I am bringing down the mood, that's what these boards are for though, to share our feelings good and bad.

I am just fed up with the whole thing now. I waited all last year to be able to TTC, due to medical problems, when I got the green light, I naively thought it would be relatively straightforward as I conceived my son accidentally. But I was anovulatory, so got put on clomid. The first month I had a good response, ovulated and day 21 prog 45. This month I am fairly certain I ovulated as I got a smiley, but the day 21 prog was only 16 which means the egg was not mature enough when released and any embryo would have failed to implant. I feel so down today, I can cope with the BFNs if everything else is working as it means it will only be a matter of time, but if the other tests come back wrong then it's a bit like - what's the point of waiting all month to ovulate, DTD, 2WW etc if there was no chance anyway?

I just don't understand how I go from conceiving accidentally the first month my partner moves in two years ago to not even releasing an egg without help and even then not releasing it properly!

I'm not a patient person at the best of times, like all of us I want to be in control of my life, and although we've only been properly trying 3 months it's a little harder for me than most as I was waiting since Feb to be told I could conceive, at one point that may not have even been an option, ever, due to other medical probs.

If this is what it's like after three months I'm not sure I can go through this for years and years! I'm lucky in that I do have my son, and whilst I don't want to give up trying I'm just thinking whether I need to adopt more of a que sera sera approach and not get so het up each month and accept the idea that if I'm only supposed to have one child, then I'm blessed with that and so be it.

I know a lot of ladies on here have not had their first yet and I would never want to compare my struggle to theirs, although secondary infertility still sucks in my opinion it is way less hard than primary. 

I'm just feeling blue today as I thought the clomid was working well, and was really suprised at my latest test results, hurts a lot more than the BFN tbh!


----------



## spudlin

ginsy I think it's all poo, but you just try really hard to not let it take over your every waking thought (v v v hard!!!)

I have to believe in what will be will be and just keep trying  

Good luck


----------



## Emms80

I have a question...im confused after reading too much on google!! Can you help...

Bd the night before positive opk, positive opk in the morning and ov type pains then that evening. Do you bd again that night or wait untill the next day (told to bd every other day at clinic to ensure good sperm)

Im confused about what the opk is actually telling me - is it saying ur ovulating now so go go go or is it saying ov is on its way within a certain amount of time? When is best to bd? How often?


----------



## bunny73

Emms - i too am confused with opk's at the moment!!

The leaflet in my opk box says that when you get a positive it means you will ovulate 24-36 hrs later, every other day is fine as sperm will live for a few days any way, so it sounds to me like you have it covered!


Im confused because i did an opk on day 14 which was negative, i then did one day 15 and that was negative too with an even lighter line!! So i thought maybe i had ovulated earlier or not at all!

Then because of certain symptoms i did another opk on day 22 and it was positive! So thought i might be ovulating late!!

But today (day 26) i did another opk and it was positive again!!! So confused!!

Fingers crossed for you anyways hun

Bunny xxx


----------



## Emms80

These tests are confusing arent they! I tried to ask at the clinic when i was there last time about lh surges but they didnt seem to know much more than what the box tells me. 

I have heard that you can have more than one surge during your cycle. Id say to google it but all that did for me was to confuse me even more!!

I Tested again this morning and its still positive. Does this mean i havent ovulated yet?


----------



## spudlin

Guys, I was told not to do opk's as they can give false results on clomid. I also gave up temping too as it was making me neurotic!!

I have decided to take my 5 days clomid, then dtd every 2-3 days for as long as my poor OH can cope. But he owes me as I was more than obliging on our recent festive jolly lol. I did say to him that it may help if our hormones are actually frisky at the same times!!! He just laughs!! Like it's all really funny eh? I just keep reminding him that he's fine with his super swimmers!!! I can't help the fact my bits don't function well  

I will be speaking to my GP and asking for day 21 bloods though. She is very good and I'm sure she will agree, she has been very supportive so far


----------



## surfbabe

Hello all,
Afraid I didn't get Xmas wish either- BFN too

Sorry to hear your news ultra & spudlin.

Good luck ultra for IVF . I'm now onto last round clomid, then most likely be joining you on IVF route.

Dissapointed but hey it's soon a new year & a new start to all of us trying.
Keeping positive for a 2013 baby.

Love
Surf x


----------



## spudlin

Ladies, just another quick question. 

Those of you with BFN's, are any of you having AF or like me having to wait until day 37 to hpt then recommence the clomid without AF.

Sorry does that make sense?

This is why I am worrying that clomid isn't working for me


----------



## Dudders

Hi spudlin,

If you're not getting af, then it's not working for you I hate to say.  If you ovulate you will have a period if you aren't pregnant.  When's your next appt?  Also it's very rare to take it without a bleed, every time I took it and it didn't work I had to take norethisterone to induce a bleed xx


----------



## spudlin

He told me to take without a bleed as I had recently finished a course of provera to try and kick start things. He also gave me instructions to follow, whether I bled or not. Next appt in Feb so planning to ask lots and make some demands


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls happy new year to you all! Just wondering if anyone's at the same stage as me atm, im day 15 of my first cycle of Clomid. Getting bloods next Wednesday and trying to stay calm about it all but it's so hard waiting day to day to take tablets, get bloods, get results, wait for period to show up. All feels like one long wait. Trying to stay positive and really believe that this will be our year to have a successful pregnancy but it's so hard. Anyone feeling the same? Xx


----------



## Mrs_W_

Hi ladies

Happy New Year

Day 2 of my cycle today so I start my first round of clomid. Quite upset as I'm going in blind, no blood tests or scans. I feel like it will be a wasted cycle :-( but going for it anyway. 

Anything I can be doing to help things along?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mrs_W - are you doing ovulation sticks?  I brought cheap ones and do them from day 10 of my cycle and once I get a positive result DH and I baby dance.  Good luck!


----------



## Mrs_W_

i have clearblue sticks, will give them a go, might stock up to do one everyday lol anything to stop me stressing that Ive missed it. x


----------



## spudlin

W, I am now on 2nd round and my doc has not arranged any monitoring so also blind. I took 1st round no side effects and didn't work, no AF, had to wait til day 37 to test!!! so once again dragging things out longer and longer!!  

This round I have had some hot flashes and headaches, nothing major though. I have a really fab GP and have an appointment tomorrow so planning to ask her to arrange some day 21 bloods. At least then I may get some idea if anything is working or not  

My next hosp appointment is in Feb and I am worried that he will just direct me to IVF and I'm not eligible for NHS  
My aim is to 1, ask for the scan he didn't end up doing last time, just gave me clomid. 2, I want another 3 months clomid as most people get more than the 3 months I was given, plus they can increase it. 

I constantly feel let down by the NHS, I feel like I have fought every step of the way and everything is taking so long  
I have given my entire adult life to the NHS as a nurse and yet here I am getting a second rate service.

To top it off, my brother and his hideous wife are trying for a baby too. They don't know we are struggling and going through hell. They are a lot younger than us and recently married. She has their whole life mapped out and now want to tick the baby box. I will be beside myself if she gets pregnant, I think it will finish me off


----------



## Mrs_W_

I took 50mg clomid in the evening and was awake all through the night feeling sick and having hot flushes, is it normal to get side effects so fast?

I hope they don't just stick you on the IVF route spudlin, as far as I'm aware you are entitled to 10 rounds of clomid and IUI on the NHS but it is entirely upto your consultant/doctor how they treat you, which is a nightmare. I only have 3 rounds of clomid and if it doesnt work I am waiting to be put on the waiting list for a laporoscopy.

My sister is 2 weeks from giving birth to her second and she is rubbing it in my face, I'm driving myself insane


----------



## hayleylou29

Hi, I am totally new to this site so would appreciate a little guidence as to how to use it properly!!!! 

I am 30, been blessed with 2 gorgeous girls (age 6 &  me and my husband (not their father) have been TTC for just over 2 years. I am on Clomid and towards to end of cycle 3! I have responded really well and have had 3-4 very healthy follicles all 3 times. My progesterone levels on day 21 have been off the scale! (reading of 190.8, which is the highest number on scale) so could possibly be higher!! But still no success! my husbag has ben tested twice and told he has a good sperm count. For such perfect conditions and good timing (so we think!!) we are becoming more and more disheartened. Any advise/stories/successes would be greatly recieved!!

Hayley


----------



## spudlin

Hayley, unfortunately it is still a lottery I am told. Clomid simply aids those of us struggling but it can basically just give you the same chances as those trying naturally. At least you know all is good. I have been led to believe that for some people it can take more than 3 rounds to work. Which is why I am concerned that I have only been given 3 rounds!! 

I have been started on mine with no monitoring planned and 1st round didn't work as no AF and no BFP  

Fortunately my GP is amazing and after speaking to her today I feel more positive about how I am going to address things in the future with the consultant. She agreed that I should be allowed more rounds than the 3 I have been prescribed and she has also arranged day 21 progesterone bloods for me. She has said that if I feel I am hitting a brick wall with my current consultant she will refer me elsewhere.

I worry that my big 40 is rapidly approaching and every corner I turn seems to hit a brick wall   everything seems to drag out to the nth degree. Why couldn't I just get AF around 28 days like other people so I could crack on with round 2 earlier!!


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me popping onto the thread. I am currently on day 2 of my cycle and took my first clomid tablet today in preparation for my first diui later this month. I took the clomid at lunchtime and (sorry if tmi!) I'm getting lots of large clots in my af - I di tend to get some anyway but not this many. Is it a side effect of the clomid or just coincidence? Im not sure whether the clomid would even work that quickly? Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Emiore
I would call your consultant and ask them xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi ladies just a quick question... Did you have cramping around ovulation time when on Clomid? Starting to think my minds playing tricks on me and dont want to get my hopes up or read too much into every little twinge lol x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Danielle, I do yes but everyone is different. I found when I was taking clomid I had all sorts of Symtoms lol xx


----------



## danielle1370

Thanks mrs flossy   xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Danielle, your welcome, forgot to add that I have those Symtoms without taking clomid, currently I'm not on clomid, I only ever get the cramps etc when I ovulate regardless of clomid or not.

Anyone reading this if your able to and it's advised by doctors then I'd recommend ovarian drilling it, it worked for me and got pregnant 2 months after but sadly it was ectopic but I have resumed normal periods since the op and have ovulated since the op apart from last month xxx


----------



## spudlin

MrsFlossy I will certainly be putting drilling on my list of 'what else can you do for me before directing me to IVF!!'

This is why this forum is so good as I have learnt so much, despite being medically minded


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Spudlin, so many patients don't get offered it and then go to have ivf private and are told drilling could of helped, I guess it depends on your consultant, kinda hoping I can have it done again as the effects of the operation only lasts for 3-6 months.  the cysts come back and in my case I think they already have, very clever op but it take take me 3 weeks to recover but did had a little infection too. It can others a few days to recover but I'm not a quick healer, shout me if you need any more info or have any questions. Good luck xx


----------



## spudlin

Flossy, I'm not sure I can have drilling if it is to do with pcos as I have never been diagnosed with anything except 'unexplained infertility'!!! Very frustrating indeed  

What I will be asking for is a lap and dye. My friend in work said if nothing else it can give your tubes a wash out lol


----------



## Dudders

Hi spudlin,

Od is a PCOS treatment so probably not relevant for you.  Rather than a lap and dye, you'll be better off with an hsg to flush the tubes out.  This is an X-ray test to check if your tubes are clear whereas a lap is surgery - an out patient day surgery but surgery nonetheless, so an hsg is preferable as it's not invasive.

Good luck


----------



## MrsFlossey25

spudlin,

dudders is right, its only really for polcystic ovarie sufferers xx but hsg is a good way of flushing out your tubes, as dudders has said

x


----------



## spudlin

Thanks guys, more ammunition to take with me. However if OH continues to be a pain in the **** about dtd we may as well not even bother  

I'm sick of feeling like the evil sex monster from hell. We had the chat last cycle, so wasn't expecting to have it every cycle!! Not great when your moods are all over anyway. Just feel like giving up.


----------



## MrsFlossey25

What seems to the the problem? Would you like to talk in private?


----------



## spudlin

Thanks flossy, I'm ok to talk here. I just feel like it's all on me all the time. At Christmas we went away, not fertile, couldn't keep his hands off me. Now it's time and his heart just doesn't seem in it. It's like he doesn't get it and it's starting to really get me down.

It's not like I'm after dtd every day, more like every 2 days, but even that seems like a massive turn off!! I don't get on at him at all, for fear of hindering the action if you get my drift, sorry if TMI. 

I feel like just saying to him, do you still want a baby?


----------



## MrsFlossey25

He might feel like he's under pressure to perform? Try and make it sexy so that he don't feel he has to do a job, some men feel that there just used to give us women sperm, my husband felt pressured at 1st and couldn't fulfil his job tmi but in the end we had a chat about it and he told me how he felt and I said its ok and that I would just give him a wink when I thought I was ovulating and it didint just become baby making time but also time for us too. Try not to be hard on him but instead talk to him about it xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks floss,
We have had the talk already. I think part of it is me too, cos sometimes I just don't feel like it but know we have a time slot  

I'm sick of being surrounded by babies, most of whom are neglected and unwanted.

My job doesn't help, but unfortunately there aint no changing that.


----------



## Lisymb

Hi ladies, sorry for butting in, but i still read from time to time and Spudlin your story made me think back to me this time last year - 
~its really hard for both of you know that you have to DTD and you end up putting pressure on yourself.  Not sure what you've been told but you dont have to DTD every other day.... look for your OV signs and try and plan in some sexy time around that! )easier said than done i know!) 
My DH works away alot and when i got my BFP this last time he went away 2 days before OV and wasnt home for 5 days after. We DTD the day he left for work and i still got my BFP..... those swimmers have a way of sticking around if they need too..... 

Flossey - good to see you back on the thread hun, how was your wedding you never did say?? everything you hoped for ??  

Danielle - cramping around ovulation time is completely normal for some PCOS and clomid ladies..... its probbably a good sign hun 

Hope the rest of you are well and your cycles arent treating you too badly.  
Sending you all lots of luck and baby dust xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Lisymb

Hey, didn't I reply to your message? So sorry hun. It was amazing thank you, couldn't have asked for a better wedding day. I just sen your signature I can't believe your not far off giving birth, i remember your bfp it's flown by. How's it going xxx


----------



## Lisymb

Flossey - you might of done, but i may have missed it, i dont read all the time these days.
Im good thanks, finished work just before Xmas and am on countdown now... measuring 2 weeks ahead so could come anytime! Its crazy to think this time last year i was nearing the end of my first clomid cycle....so much has happened in that time!  Whats new with you? Any sign of a natural OV this month?? will they put you back on clomid or are they hopeful that your OD will still work for you?

everyone else - feel free to ask me anything that you think i might be able to help with.... ive a good listenning ear and happy to advise on whatever i can xxx good luck xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

I'm so happy for you hunnie 

Od is well and truly done now it don't last for very long, this time I have my pregnancy on my side so I can ovulate with the right help. I didint last month but I am 95% sure I did this month, I've not had an fertiliy visits since my op apart from when I was treated for my ectopic pregnancy in August at a different hospital that ill now be under. So im guessing ill either start clomid again or od again if they will let me have it that is, I don't know how tomorrow is going to go, soooooo nervous as ivf is coming into my head a lot now and with dh already having children we don't qualify for nhs ivf  xxxxxx


----------



## spudlin

Lisy, so nice to hear good news on here. I'm sure I am just stressing over nothing. 

I didn't ovulate on my 1st cycle so feeling despondant already if I'm honest.

I've got day 21 bloods this time as I asked my GP, consultant very vague. I am back there in Feb so planning on asking for a hsg (is that right?), some people say it can give your tubes a flush if nothing else lol.

I am planning a little 'sexy time this week with a little help from Ann Summers  , hee hee, is that too much info?


----------



## Dannixo

Hello ladies, I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey daninixo

Welcome xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Spudlin, I had. Very low reading on my 1st reading, but I ovulated on my 2nd cycle with a reading of 28.3. Keep positive

Xx


----------



## Lisymb

flossey - good luck today im keeping everythign crossed for you!
Spudlin - good luck with the ann summers incentive!!   nothing wrong with keeping them interested!! xx
Dannixo - welcome and good luck with your cycles xx


----------



## Dannixo

Thanks ladies and same to you!


----------



## spudlin

ANN SUMMERS WAS A HIT!!! LOL

          

Concerned I've started something now though


----------



## kellyloup

Go Spud!!!!!!  

Just a query/moan... Been to sign consent forms before IVF today and I'm currently on my 8th cycle of Clomid. I questioned gynae over and over why I wasn't being given scans like all you other ladies seem to be and he said as I was having periods, I was ovulating, the experiments on Clomid had been done over 30 yrs ago and there was no benefit to me in having scans as he thought this was a waste of resources/time??

Today, the nurse was speechless as to why I'd not been having scans and you could see she was clearly biting her tongue... have I missed out on vital time/windows by not having these down??

Confuddled, Kelly x


----------



## kellyloup

*done, not down- sorry!!


----------



## spudlin

I haven't had any either hun and I was concerned until lots of others on here said they didn't get scanned unless they paid privately.

I wasn't offered bloods either, but my GP is fab and is sorting them for me  

I think the problem is every doctor is different and there are not set rules  

Good luck and take care


----------



## kellyloup

Hmmm, it would be soooooo much easier if they all decided to work out their ar*e from their elbow and agree one way or the other across the board!!!  

I'm pleased you've got a good relationship with your GP.

Thanks, best of luck and dust to you too xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi ladies, totally agree about health services agreeing on a way forward and sticking to it it's so frustrating. Think youve just gotta keep pushing them for what you want, I ended up writing a letter to the the board of the historical etc and kicking up a right fuss then finally I transferred hospitals.  Well it was good news for me this month with my day 21 bloods, got a score of 40.9 so im thrilled!! First round so im trying not to get my hopes up about being pregnant but I keep telling myself weve had good news this month anyways in terms of just ovulating so im happy with that x


----------



## spudlin

That's fab Danielle, fingers crossed  

Having worked for the NHS for 20 years and also worked for a short time for local government, they all have their own stamp on things. A policy may come out from central government giving generic guidelines and then it is up to individuals how these are interpreted and put into practice.

When I was refused clomid due to my BMI, I was working with new mums on a daily basis who had a much higher BMI than me yet they had been given clomid, no questions asked!!  

Unfortunately I work in a different hospital trust area than were I work.

I am back in Feb and with the support of my GP I am ready to push for what I want


----------



## max_8579

spudlin my day 21 bloods always showed i didnt ovulate and they insisted i couldnt ovulate late so this time i monitered myself,i did ovulation tests everday and i finally ovulated cd21 and before i had always given up by then! no wonder they said i wasnt ovulating   good luck xx


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.

Hope your all well.

Got my day 21 blood results and i didnt ovulate :-(

This was my first cycle of clomid after ovarian drilling, i didnt hold out much hope as never even got a natural af after the drilling so did already think it hadnt worked!

If i want to do another cycle im going to have to go the gp to get tablets to induce period so that i cant start the clomid, but to be honest i dont think there is much point! We have an appt with the consultant on the 11th of feb, so think il just wait and see what he says.

I reckon it will be back to ivf for us :-(  best get saving!

Bunny xx


----------



## spudlin

Bunny, don't give up yet. I have heard people on here saying that their last ever round was successful.

I have just got back from my 1st acupuncture, really enjoyed it and feel positiveness again  

Max, I have every angle covered don't worry lol. I had read lots and lots about people ovulating late so OH gets hounded still. I just wanted some kind of monitoring and the hospital hadn't sorted anything so GP sorted bloods. I'm not day 21 theoretically until Tues, however who knows as it is a clomid cycle with no AF, so it's anyone's guess really.


----------



## max_8579

I had accupuncture on the day i ovulated and its first time ever but somethings worked   

dont give up bunny as ovarian drilling didnt work for me either


----------



## danielle1370

Well after my initial hope this month it was dashed last night,this might be tmi but last night me and dh had sex and I bled afterwards, day 28 is tomorrow and I've bled before during sex right before my period is due. I was gutted as really felt we had a chance. All the bleeding has stopped and now turned to cm again. Does this happen to anyone else? I really feel like its all over for us this month now. Its it first cycle of Clomid x


----------



## spudlin

Don't give up hope just yet, but also don't feel down either about 1st round not working. If you get AF that is more of an indication that you may have ovulated. Unlike me, I got no AF and no BFP either  

I'm not hopeful about this round either    having day 21 bloods done on Tuesday. 

But we carry on regardless and on a positive note, OH is finally on my wavelength...


----------



## Kelloggs

Hey ladies, i havent been on for a while as i needed some time to find myself again, things have been pretty good, i have had some really good weeks and felt really positive... But had my appointment today, The doctor said IVF straight away with scared me, he said my bloods showed ovulation, i can only have a max of 6 more months on clomid, they wont give me it higher than 50mg, i have 3 months supply and he's basically said if it doesnt work i can be referred for IVF, not sure how i feel, my husband thinks its positive whereas i feel that its the end of the road


----------



## Mrs_W_

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a while! I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the new year

Things are a bit up and down with me. Started my first round of 50mg clomid on the 2nd Jan, had side effects and felt pretty rubbish but it made me feel positive it will work, well no positive ovulation test yet so I'm feeling crappy again, I'm hoping I get one soon. My clinic won't up the dose of clomid and want to keep me on 50mg until I've had a laporoscopy and hysteroscopy which I'm still waiting for a date for that. 

Hubby is being positive for me but I'd be totally gutted if I didn't finish this with a happy positive test!


----------



## danielle1370

Can anyone advise when is best to test on Clomid? Day 30 for me tomorrow and im contemplating doing one tomorrow? I had a little bleed after sex 4 days ago but it stopped straight after, been nothing since. Know it's a long shot but want to put the thought out of my head completely of being pregnant so I can focus on next month. Thanks x


----------



## Lisymb

Do u know when u ovulated? They ususlly say 14 days after ov. Depends on ur cycle length though. If u get a clear blue or first response test they can usually pick the hormone up earlier than regular tests xx good luck xx


----------



## danielle1370

I had a blood test day 21 and it came back as 40.9 so I was over the moon with that. Guessing I ovulated about day 14 or there abouts. I've got a digital clear blue so think I'll test in the morning. Thanks


----------



## spudlin

Wow Danielle that sounds good bout bloods  

I've had my day 21 bloods done today on my 2nd round. I really need to dtd today or tomorrow, but had a poop day today and I'm knackered and really not in the mood. I'm having my acupuncture tomorrow so may feel better after that  
OH has been much better behaved this time so I'm not stressing as much as got plenty in since finished the tabs!!! Sorry TMI  

Keep us updated, so hope you get a BFP  

I won't be going straight onto round 3 if this doesn't work cos OH working abroad for the whole of Feb   I had stressed about it but it can't be avoided so hey ho. Plus I've got my Hosp appt in Feb and hoping to go for HSG so will need to be OH free, well dtd free anyway


----------



## danielle1370

Well my fingers are crossed for your blood results too, keep us posted!! I was pleased with mine but all its done is just build my hopes up but I suppose that comes with the territory of ttc isn't it!! Lol least youre kinda making the most of oh being away and getting the hsg done, I haven't had one of those, im guessing coz ive fallen pregnant twice naturally they dont see it as being a problem but if the Clomid isn't successful I think I'll go down that route too. When will you get blood results spudlin? Xx


----------



## spudlin

Not sure hun. GP said she will ring, but you know what docs are like lol. How long do they usually take? I may ring end of the week.

Cos it's not been requested by hospital (they had me running blind!!  ) I don't even know what is good level and what is bad.

What should I be hoping for


----------



## danielle1370

I had mine on a Tuesday and mine wer back Wednesday tea time, I just rang and pestered them lol well 30 at my doctors surgery is meant to confirm ovulation but I think the accepted level changes from place to place. In the past I've only had one 30, a couple in the 20's and a couple below 10 so 40 for me has been a huge improvement. Good luck with your results, keep me posted hun xx


----------



## danielle1370

Can't believe my eyes, just got my BFP!! Im so shocked after having a little bleed last Saturday after sex I thought it was all over for us thus month!! Trying not to build my hopes up after 2 previous mcs but it's impossible not to lol loL x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Congrats Danielle xxxx


----------



## Lisymb

Congrats Danielle.... now time to take it easy.  Dont push yourself too much and try not to stress.  Ive bled 5 times throughout this pregnancy, and its really not uncommon, your bleed was probably implantation.  Do your clinic offer you an early scan? if not might be worth paying for one for peace of mind.  We had one done at 8 weeks and although it doesnt look much like a baby it does show heartbeat. Its also a nice way to count down to 12 week one.

Good luck to the rest of you.... about time this board had some good news xx


----------



## danielle1370

Yeah we can have a scan at 7-8 weeks at our early pregnancy unit, will be reassuring just seeing something on that screen  I am going to take it easy for definate, no risking anything happenin. I think I'll probs have odd bleeds throughout. Did you take asprin or not? My consultant said to but there's so much evidence swaying the other way? X


----------



## Lisymb

I wasn't advised too and unless you've been told u need to to thin ur blood I wouldn't recommend it! X if u have any questions feel free to pm me to save posting on this board xx


----------



## spudlin

Wow Danielle I am so pleased for you!!! Sending lots of good sticking vibes your way  

I've just had my second session of acupuncture and she was very please with how my tongue looked today lol, it does make me smile when they can see all this on your tongue. Anyway she is pleased with how I have responded and has now changed my herbal tabs to ones called nuan gong yun zi wan, which when I googled means, warm uterus and conception pills  

Also I am delaying the next round as OH is working away on and off until the end of April, so rather than stressing about timing etc we have decided to wait until his job is finished and he's home properly. This will also give me chance to relax and continue acupuncture and also I see the consultant again in Feb so hoping for the HSG.

That is unless I miraculously get a BFP but not holding my breath


----------



## moo84

Hello!!

There are a fair few new ladies since I was last on here, but hopefully some of you will remember me??

I've now been on the metformin for a couple of months, and had a natural AF in mid Dec which unfortunately wouldn't stop, so I was given norethisterone, that controlled it, but I finished that on Tuesday and AF has arrived today, so I'll be back on the Clomid tomorrow. I'm going to start back on 100mg and get a day21 blood test at my GP.

Congratulations to you Danielle, good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## spudlin

Well, I have spent the morning trying to locate my day 21 progesterone blood results  

I work in a GP practice so rather than going out of my way to the hospital and paying astronomical car parking, my colleagues very kindly offered do my bloods.  The only problem is I don't work in the area I live. To anyone with half a brain they would look on the blood form to see who has requested the bloods, and it clearly stated my GP. 

GP receptionist got a panic on when I rang as she couldn't grasp that I had them done elsewhere!! Then when she finally got it, she said I had better ring the hospital near work to ensure they will send them.

Next phone call to said lab, on hold for some time, to then be informed that they had sent results to my hospital consultant   
He didn't request them and will be quite confused and I'm worried a little peeved, that I have had them done maybe, as I asked my GP to do them. Also I am not back there until next month when I'm sure I will know whether the clomid has been successful or not  

Hee Hee it does make me chuckle. Anyway, the lab are kindly now sending the results to my GP, by post though as their computer system doesn't send out of area results. So Royal Mail permitting I should know my results by ....... who knows lol


----------



## 4hope

Hi All,
I am looking for a bit of advice. I started on clomid in early December and have done 2 cycles but come out in a major rash on my breasts. It has gotten worse over the past 4 weeks and I have been pulled of the clomid as my fertility nurse has never heard of this type of reaction. If anyone else has experienced this please get in touch would be great to know if its normal and clears up.
Thanks
S xx


----------



## spudlin

Had a call today from my consultants secretary, thought they may have been ringing a bit miffed that I took it upon myself to ask GP for day 21 bloods and the results somehow got sent to them   oopsy. 

Thankfully it was to discuss the option of me having a HSG, which I had queried with them.

I am back in with them 14th Feb (happy valentines day!! ) and it looks like this is what will happen next if this clomid round is a BFN. 

I am currently day 24 so in the dreaded 2ww  

I must admit, I am feeling more positive at the minute, despite the fact that I will be hubby free for almost 3 months!! I figure that gives me time to chillax, finish any outstanding investigations and carry on with my acupuncture.

Who knows, just relaxing and some time away from stressing about dtd, will be a bonus


----------



## max_8579

congrats danielle   

good luck spudlin


----------



## spudlin

Hey all, not got my day 21 bloods back yet but I'm day 25 today (clomid induced cycle as not had normal cycles in like an eternity) 2nd round of clomid.

I've had some twingey feelings down stairs, bit like AF coming but not as obvious. Also very bloated and gassy!! soz TMI I know lol.

Anyway, out for a lovely meal this evening, popped to the loo and had a little bleed  

So, not sure whether I'm excited at the prospect that I may be having implantation symptoms or that I may be getting AF, both of which show that clomid may have worked this time (had nothing at all from 1st round and had to wait until boxing day to test, only to be disappointed  )

Just wanted to share cos you are all like my little adopted family now  

Lets see what pans out over the next day or so eh?


----------



## max_8579

Good luck spudlin


----------



## spudlin

Thanks, not holding my breath though as I have done this before. 

I'll chase bloods tomorrow and update


----------



## samd2919

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I have just started on my first cycle of Clomid and looking for some others experiences while taking it. 
Had my day 12 scan today and follicles were 12mm? Going back in two days to see if they have grown


----------



## Nutpot

Hi, just wondered if anyone could give me some good advice.

I'm on my 3rd month of clomid and AF is due tomorrow but since day 11-12 past ovulation I have had very light spotting and cramping. So light I don't need to use a panty liner as it's more just like a pinkish stain.
I have NEVER spotted before on ANY cycle apart from one...........the one which I was pregnant. I have got my hopes up SO much (thinking it was implantation bleeding) but I took a pg test today and it was negative, day 29 of my cycle   . I would think that if I was pg then it would have been positive by now.

My question is, is it normal to get spotting while taking clomid? If so, then clomid is very cruel in playing with my emotions.


Thank you ladies.

Nutpot xxx


----------



## spudlin

Nutpot I am exactly the same  

I have not had 'proper periods for ages now, they haven't been great if I'm honest, since stopping the pill nearly 3 years ago  

The only time I have spotted like this was the 1st month after I finished a 3 month course of provera. I got my hopes up at the time thinking the provera had worked and I was finally getting a 'proper' period. Wrong!! Then I thought maybe implantation bleeding....wrong!! I was supposed to have a few blood tests done that cycle, but as AF didn't ever come properly, I couldn't.

So after having to abstain from dtd for 10 days I was allowed to start the clomid. Epic saga there too as no AF after 37 days so had to then test and was BFN  

Ding ding round 2!!

Now day 27 today and started some spotting on Sat-day 25  

I guess if proper AF doesn't come in next few days I will be looking at testing, but like I said in my earlier post, I ain't holding my breath


----------



## spudlin

Well cramping seems to be a bit worse now and still bleeding lightly so think its the dreaded witch!!!  

Hey ho at least I know something has worked I guess


----------



## danielle1370

Things haven't gone well and I had a chemical pregnancy for the 2nd time, jus dusting myself off ready for round 2 of Clomid! Trying not to feel defeated, but this whole ttc can try the patience of a saint lol good luck spudlin!! Sorry struggler haven't had a rash on Clomid just lots of annoying headaches which ar sending me crazy! So what's next for you seen as you can't take Clomid? X


----------



## Nutpot

Thankyou for replying Spudlin. I'm SO confused, had more cramping last night so I was convinced that AF was on her way, but still no bleeding this morning. Took another test.....still negative 15dpo. I wish AF would hurry up now as my next step is IUI. Clomid is evil   . Did your AF arrive properly?


----------



## spudlin

Oh ye, the witch has most definitely arrived!!!  

But like I said earlier, at least the clomid has worked this round. 

Still no bloods back, but not chasing them, no point now. What I can do though is get the other bloods done, that I didn't sort as I didn't ever get AF prior to clomid. So I'm having them done tomorrow and should be back for my hosp appt on valentines day!! Lovely timing eh?  

I am not starting my 3rd round of clomid as OH will be working away from next week, for 3 months   so ttc will have to wait.
It does give me time to hopefully have my hsg scan and continue with my acupuncture. I had originally gotten stressed about him having to go away and was looking at timing a visit with ov days, but I figured that would just put more pressure on us, so we decided to wait and chill out. I am hoping to join him at the end of the trip with a little jaunt to NYC  

Who knows, chilling on a little jolly may help


----------



## Nutpot

Yes enjoy NEW YORK and you never know what may happen!!!!! The witch also caught up with me last night   so next step for me is IUI. Take care xxx


----------



## spudlin

Ah Nutpot, we are very tuned lol. I hope I am tuned with you in that I am as fortunate as you were following your first clomid break  

My New Year Resolution was to try not to become a sex obsessive!! and hope that by being chilled it helps   OH will be pleased as it takes the pressure off him a bit too.

Just back from blood clinic, I swear I'm like a pin cushion at the minute, plus the clinic is at the hospital so had the pleasure of paying £3 to have blood taken!! Robbers lol 

Good luck with your next steps and keep chatting


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Omg you have to pay to have blood tests? That's wrong


----------



## spudlin

Noooo Flossey, £3 to park


----------



## MrsFlossey25

My mins isn't quite attached to my body but made you laugh lol x


----------



## spudlin

Glad I made you smile hun  

Every little bit of joy helps eh?

Just reading your little summary about still having a period with low progesterone and it being anovulatory!! hadn't thought of that   I got a bit excited that AF arrived (strange I know but even with my first round of clomid, started without AF, I didn't get AF at the end. Since then I have had round 2 and started acupuncture and was pleased that something was happening even if not BFP), now I'm wondering if it was anovulatory  

I have had day 21 bloods done, but my results are floating around with royal mail!! Had em done out of area, where I work, so not linked into the GP's computer system!!!

I will certainly be chasing that again today then. 

Also I am once again confused as my AF doesn't seem normal. I spotted Sat, nothing Sunday, spotted Mon, bled a fair amount Tues, then hardly anything Wed, and nothing really today

Glad I'm going away for the weekend to take my mind off all this!!


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Don't read too much into my rubbish as its just research, but I am now on day 37 so af not even going to show, try to think to much into things hun 

Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Also just by having a period is good news hun xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi spudlin just wanted to say that I too have anovulatory cycles too and that mislead me for my whole first year ttc, sounds strange but I just had a feeling something wasn't quite right with my cycles but everyone thought I was mad lol saying that though I also had long cycles where I had confirmed ovulation and ones where I hadn't. Like people have said not to read too much into it coz certainly with my cycles I couldn't tell either way whether id ovulated or not, it's all in the blood results sadly!! X


----------



## spudlin

Hi Danielle,

I think I am going to ask my GP for day 21 bloods every cycle from now on. Consultant at the hospital didn't seem keen to offer me anything except 'private' IVF!!!  

Great eh?

I swear I intend to get everything I am entitled to on the NHS before I am pushed down the IVF route   I mean, I haven't given 20 years of my working life to them for nothing lol


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Ladies,

Wow lots more new 'faces' and none that I remember from my time on this thread  , but I hope the Clomid isn't treating you all too badly and try to keep the faith as it worked for me on my 6th and final round even though I didn't ovulate each time.

Was actually wondering how Surf and Ultra are doing so ladies if you're reading this please let us know.  I think you were both getting towards the end of your Clomid journeys and I really hope you've had some luck.  I still read all the time and it'd be nice for this board to have some good news.  Hope you're well.

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Pumpkin - thanks for asking how I am, that's very sweet of you. I am still reading this thread but am off the clomid and waiting for my first appointment at a different clinic to have further tests and IVF.  Hope all is well with you x


----------



## pumpkin34

Oh I'm sorry that the Clomid didn't work for you Ultra, it's so frustrating to go through all that for nothing but it's positive that you're onto the next step and I wish you luck with that.  I saw on your signature you're going through ARGC - their results are supposed to be very good so fingers crossed for a 2013 BFP. 

xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Pumpkin.  They have just opened a satillite clinic in Tring so I can have my daily bloods and scans there.  EC & ET will be in London. Will let you know how I get on x


----------



## Kelloggs

Really struggling this month, I'm on my 6th round of 50mg clomid, just had a month off In between the last dosage as had to wait to see the doctor. Today I haven't moved off the sofa I have been so tired, my legs feel really heavy and cant seem to find any energy. Also really bad headaches, and Saturday night I was having hallucinations.  I've had side effects from it in the past cycles but never anything like this. Any one else having issues with it? X


----------



## danielle1370

Kelloggs, sounds exactly how im feeling! Last month I had headaches just for 5 days of taking Clomid but this month it's been all month long, also had really extreme tiredness and sleeping for 10 hours straight on weekends which just isn't like me. Feel like a different person. I know it's all for a good cause but it's really taken its toll this month. Im on cycle 2 of Clomid, but only got 1 more before ivf starts thank god x


----------



## FroggyOne

Hello Girls, 

Wow this thread is veeery long!! Can I join you I have read a lot about those horrible side effects and to be honest I'm terrified  

I've just started my 1st round yesterday and I got a strange headache (similar to migraine) and don't see very well. 
I'm bit annoyed as I took 2 days off for studying and can't even read my books, hope it won't get worse especially that I got course on Sat  

I wondering is it save to do mild exercises while on clomid? 

   for all of Us!

Frog
x


----------



## gemz1908

Hey everyone,
Im super new to forums and getting a little lost,   but quite looking forward to getting some advice and maybe hear other peoples experiences.   

Ive got PCOS and Ive been ttc for almost 2 years with my hubby and finally lost the weight to be prescribed clomid   I started my first cycle yesterday and so far been quite moody!! not too sure if its the tablets or the husband   

Just wanted to see if anyone has just started and would like to be I think its called cycle buddies? would be nice to share the experience with someone who knows what Im going through! 

thanks guys xx


----------



## moo84

Hello all,

Welcome to the newbies 

Just a quick update from me, I got my day 21 blood test results back, and I haven't ovulated this cycle, again  

I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow so will discuss what we do next then.

Good luck to everyone currently taking the Clomid xx


----------



## Lisymb

Girls, just wanted to offer a bit of hope and happiness to this thread....
After 3 clomid cycles and 1 missed miscarriage, a 42week pregnancy and ending up with a c-section my beautiful longed for baby boy arrived on Saturday 8th feb weighing 7lb11. 
I wish you all the same xxx


----------



## spudlin

Ah congrats Lisymb  

There are successes out there which is hope to us all.

I am back at the hospital on Thursday (happy valentines day to me  )

Not sure what they are going to say this time. OH is away working so didn't start my 3rd round, didn't want to waste a cycle as I went through hell to get it in the first place  

I am currently day 21 of a clomid free cycle, I had day 21 bloods done today, just wanted to see a comparison to the clomid cycle I suppose.

What I am hoping is that they organise a hsg scan as I haven't had one yet so don't even know if tubes are good. 

What I don't want to hear at this stage is IVF   as we are not eligible on the NHS, so hoping to get everything I am entitled to before we have to go down that path


----------



## pumpkin34

Congrats Lisymb, makes me very happy to hear about another Clomid baby.  For the lucky ones the big, bad Clomid can be worth the suffering.  All the very best to you x
To the other ladies - stick with it and try to believe it can happen for you too.  I hope to read more good news soon x

Pumpkin.


----------



## surfbabe

HI pumpkin, ultra & all new FF friends.

Thnks pumpkin for continuing to think of us. so good to hear all well for you in pg. u give us all hope clomid can work in later cycles.
good luck to you ultra with IVF - have been thinking of u & wandering how u getting on.

if u may remember i did my 5th round clomid in december & BFP.  im still lingering on & off...........
jan - DH & I both came down with bad flu lasted 2-3wks so we  skipped 6th round as not much chance of BDing with us both with fevers!!  then when better we decided to take a holiday - just got back, feel so much better for treatment break & ready to start again  
so NOW on 6th round clomid.
(doc has given me 2 more rounds 100mg clomid  to try, before further treatment)

on day clomid day 4 today. (CD 6)

so will continue to be in contact, praying for success in these last 2 rounds.

love to all,
surf x


----------



## pumpkin34

Hi Surf,

Sorry to hear you've had the lurgy - I have it at the moment and can't seem to shake it off  .  It's good you've got a couple more goes on Clomid before trying other treatments.  Not sure if it'll help you but I got some Conceive Plus for my last round which the successful one for me, so might be worth a pop?  Got it in Boots for around £10/£15 I think.  Good luck and keep us posted.

xx


----------



## kirsty1982

hi ladies,

well ive not been on here in a while since my miscarriage but i'm back on the clomid... just had a cycle at 100mg went for my scan yesterday and had 2 nice size follies on right ovary and a few smaller ones on my left which is real progress considering i only had one follie when i got pregnant last september.... im keeping everything crossed (well maybe not everything   ) that it works again this month.  had the hcg trigger shot yesterday morning so we have been doing lots of bd'ing....

only problem im finding is i just feel like im under so much pressure..... both at work and at home... its kinda driving me a little crazy lol

anyway,.... how are all you lovely ladies getting on??


----------



## spudlin

Ladies, as sad as this may sound, I think I may actually be getting my AF without any meds!!!!  

This makes me so happy as I feel that maybe some normal service is being resumed. I am on a clomid free month, day 38 though, but I will be thrilled if something is happening naturally as it has been so long  

I literally had the prescription in my bag to go pick up later today for provera to induce AF so I can arrange my HSG scan. Maybe now I wont need it. I hope not cos all these prescriptions are costing me a fortune!!  

Anyone else experience anything like this??


----------



## MayUK

Hi
I'm not sure if I'm really odd or just unlucky but I'm on my first cycle of clomid 50mg, AF didn't stop, just slowed down for a few days and came back with a vengeance on cycle day 11 so they asked me to go in early for the day 12 scan - 2 follies at 1cm and lining at 7.5 - but they think I had already ovulated (so a full cycle in 11 days). Went back on Monday for another scan and no change in follies but lining down to 4 so they think it all happened already. Went back for a blood test today so they can confirm. 
I'm I crazy for thinking that if my cycles are normally 32-28 days then isn't it possible I can still OV say a week early at day 21 thanks to clomid - and that would still be an improvement? 

Every time I go to the hospital I see a different  nurse. I have PCO (- the syndrome) but I do OV, but DH's count is low (too low for IUI apparently) - are they just giving me something to so I'll get used to the idea of IVF cos these side effects are hard to take if its just to fob me off? I've to call tomorrow for my blood results but I feel like saying to them 'Why am I on this? Lets just bite the bullet and admit I need IVF.' but I don't want to sound ungrateful or impatient. 

Spudlin - I managed no AF for 9 months (only just realised the significance of the time there...) and was really pleased when she turned up - nice to get on with things and since she arrived she has been with me every 5-6 weeks since - mostly cos I changed my diet I think. So well done with whatever you did to get her back.


----------



## Tazmaz

Hi Ladies

Not been on here for several months I see there are some new ladies in the feed have tried to read most of them since I was last on but think I could be on here all night

I'm back on the old Clomid   have been since beginning of the year had our clinic appt 2nd Jan finally saw the man himself but have to say he was lovely offically described as unexplained (and to some of my friends thats nothing new!!) got given 3 months worth of clomid and also given pregnyl had scan appt 17th Jan had to take the injection with me but was not allowed to have it as the clomid had gone slightly nuts    I had 5 follies one of which had already gone was advised to abstain for the month so told DH what was said and I basically decided to ignore them as it turns out it didn't work anyhow    

was told not to take any clomid for Feb had 1 follie again still nothing so they told me to take half the 50mg tablet (has anyone tried cutting one of those things in half!!! )

Due my scan tomorrow morning CD 12 and have got to take the pregnyl with me as they might decide to do it this month if they do that means another scan on Fri.

Has anyone else been given this stuff and are the side effects bad?

I've been up and down with my moods more times than a bloody yoyo beginning to feel like i'm loosing the plot ok one minute floods of tears the next evil angry mood etc....       so thought I'd come back on here have a little rant and try get some much needed support 

I really thought we were going to get good news last time which probably explains the moods poor DH don't know what to do with himself.

I have one thing that I was curious about nothing to with clomid and forgive me its a little TMI but has nayone gone from having norml periods to having really bad ones that give you cystitis type pain and I mean really bad pain that goes on for weeks?  I've spoken to my GP she said it sounds like it could be endometriosis but I can't believe it's that when my lap n dye was all normal  it 's startingt o drive me completely insane? any advice would be greatly appriciated.

Fingers crossed for everyone this time round


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hello ladies

So I have been a member of this thread for over a year now and now find myself back in the clomid cycles after a year of no clomid. Taking provera for 5 days to get a bleed. Find it weird that I won't get tracked this time tho

X


----------



## spudlin

Flossey, I have been given provera to induce AF prior to hycosy scan. I can't remember how soon after you stop the tabs you get AF. It's been a while since I've had it   Can you enlighten me?


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi spudlin

They say up to 7-10 days but when I had it year and bit ago it took 3 days to get my af, this is the 2nd time I have needed provera

Hope that helps

Xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Flossey,

AF arrived today   very pleased to see it!! Hycosy booked for next Wed morning    Hope it goes problem free


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Spudlin

Glad it came, mine has come too so start clomid tonight 

Good luck for the scan x


----------



## spudlin

Good luck Flossey. 

I am having the AF from hell   feel like poop


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Awww hun hugs xx hope it calms down xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Flossey,

Settled now thank god   Roll on Wed morning


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi spudlin, how you feeling? So I've had my 1st cycle of clomid not sure it's worked as not felt any different snd when I had it before I was a little crazy lol time will tell I guess

Xxx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Flossey,

Had my Hy cosy scan this morning, not too bad I guess, a little uncomfortable but bearable  

The consultant who did it has told me all my bits are in normal order!! Tubes clear and saw follicles. so I guess my issue is that for whatever reason I am not ovulating or releasing eggs on my own  

My next path is back on the clomid, once I am reunited with my long lost OH, who has been working away since Feb   

I am still hoping to meet up with him towards the end of his project at the end of April, but not confirmed yet as he has to speak nicely to the bosses   

If we get the go ahead, I will aim to be clomided up and ready to pounce lol  

This time I will be follicle tracked and given a trigger shot to release eggs if they mature enough, but not sure I will manage that if I'm going away to meet him, so may just have the next cycle blind.

I never really had any side effects off the clomid hun, maybe a mild headache. My 1st cycle didn't work, but I got AF after 2nd cycle. This next cycle will be number 3, then I have been given a further 3, then  it's IVF for us, private   All my cycles have been at 100mg.

Keep smilin


----------



## spudlin

Quick update.....

Just had a call from OH, I AM GOING TO MEET HIM ON HIS TRIP!!!     

So happy right now I don't think I'll sleep tonight, roll on the end of April  

God help him is all I can say, it's been a while lol (sorry tmi)

I have already planned my clomid, with or without AF


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Yay to hopefully seeing hubby, and I don't blame you for wanting to pounce on him lol

Xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Sorry didn't read properly lol 

Glad your seeing him. Must be hard being apart xx


----------



## spudlin

Thanks Flossey,

Yes it is really hard sometimes, especially when he is somewhere with rubbish phone signal   It can  be days before I can even speak to him  

Absence does make the heart grow fonder though and I think the break will have done us good cos we all know the pressure this puts on us all   makes us a bit   lol.

Just looking at flights etc now, can't wait


----------



## MrsFlossey25

spudlin, did you book fliughts/

how is everyone else, never seen it sooo quiet x


----------



## spudlin

Hi Flossey,

I've booked my flight, overnight hotel and transfer  

My journey commences on the 29th April, cannot wait to see my lovely hubby  

Not sure the feeling will be mutual after I've worn him out!! lol sorry TMI


----------



## MrsFlossey25

That's brilliant, bet you can't wait and counting down the days xxx


----------



## spudlin

Flossey, 2 more sleeps til I see my OH!!


----------



## surfbabe

Hello all,

you may remember me surfbabe from clomid cycles buddies  last year.

want to give you all good news & hope - i just got BFP on natural cycle whislt waiting to see doc for futher treatment,
so excited & hard to believe at the moment (only 4 weeks pg).

differences i did this month - completly relaxed , stopped vigorous exercise (i usually swim, run lots - this month only walked!) avoided stress

I hope this gives all others hope that pregnancy will occur as i had lost hope & expectations after 6 cycles clomid  failed.

good luck to you all

love surf xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Surf babe, congrats hun xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Surf - fantastic news.  Very pleased for you xxx


----------



## pumpkin34

Such lovely news Surf, congratulations  .  So nice to read of another BFP on this board even though it wasn't on a Clomid cycle.  Sure I've read of lots of people falling pregnant just after finishing Clomid - think it stays in your system for a while afterwards.........

Anyway, make sure you take it easy and let us know how it goes won't you. xx

Ultra - I hope your treatment is going ok. xx

Pumpkin.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hey girls 
It's a few months since I've been on here but nice to see a few old names with bfps
Xx


----------



## surfbabe

Hello all,
Thanks for your congrats messages. we´re so happy. both in tears on getting BFP. still hard to believe until i´ll see the little babe on scan next week.

im only 4.5wks at the moment. i calculate due date beginning jan 2014.
1st scan next friday. will update you all after that.......

pumpkin- pleased to hear your pg going well. little boy )
ultra - how u getting on with treatment?

thinking of flossy & kllkk2006 , sending you hope - you will get your BFP soon.

I´ll keep u all posted on news
love
surf x


----------



## Kelloggs

Well i am on cycle day 42 today and its driving me mad, if my period is coming i just want it to get here, i've done a couple of tests, first one 2 weeks ago, 2nd a week ago and the 3rd was on saturday, all negative. I've been referred for IVF, was supposed to wait for my period but i rang the other day as i had done a test so thought i'd get the ball rolling. Anyone else have stupid cycles?


----------



## Cleohegarty

On fifth round and finding it difficult to stay positive . Also my sis is due in 4 weeks so I am extra worried and wanting it to work .


----------



## Kelloggs

I know how that feels Cleo, my sister just had a baby on friday, i feel better now he's born, it was worse when she was pregnant, kinda thinking thats why my cycle has been so long from all the stress and worry xx


----------



## Cleohegarty

Thanks it is really hard and i am hoping it will be easier when she has had the baby. I am still going to be concerned about going to gatherings though filled with kids. I am already said no to a family gatgering once the baby arrives.


----------



## spudlin

Nice to see some familiar faces today cos I too am feeling a bit low at the min  

I have had a lovely break with OH after 3 long months apart and a break from clomid. I took my 3rd round before we were reunited and my acupuncturist insisted I have a treatment before I left. I went away feeling very chilled, positive and had a fab time with lots of you know what!!(sorry TMI  )

I am now day 30 in the cycle and realistically don't feel pregnant   

I have been guided to wait until day 37 before I test but quite frankly I really don't know if I can cope with the disappointment again  

I suppose when OH was away and I finished all my investigations (all of which came back ok!!) I was feeling very positive, mainly as the pressure had been removed. Now I feel we are back to where we were before he went away.

I have 3 more rounds after this, and on a positive note I will be follicle tracked and offered a trigger shot with these cycles, but I guess I was hoping I could have avoided the added pressures this will bring   dtd already felt staged and was far better when we were away as we were both so relaxed and not talking about babies.

I think if I'm honest I'm almost resigned to the fact that we will never have a child  

Sorry for being so down, it really isn't like me. No tears yet though, just a very numb, empty feeling  

Congrats to you guys who have got your BFP's at least you keep our hope alive


----------



## Kelloggs

Spudlin I feel the same, I iiterally don't believe I will ever get pregnant yet day 43 and I'm getting my hopes up.  fingers crossed for us all. Cleo, I haven't seen my nephew yet, its going to be very hard but at the same time there's nothing better than snuggling a new born, so I might cry but I think I will be soothed by him. I literally couldn't speak to my sister whilst she was pregnant. Never touched her bump etc. xx


----------



## Littlemissv

Spudlin - I'm so sorry you feel like that. This is such a heart wrenching process.....

I also keep hearing that I have to think positively and believe it is going to happen..... but that just sometimes is soo tiring... 
I wonder sometimes whether the hope and subsequent pain is worse than not having hope at all...

But hey - you gotta be in it to win it so don't give up...

Remember - you are not alone... I would imagine every person that uses this board has felt like that at some point. I sure know I have.

Wishing you lots of luck

x


----------



## Cleohegarty

Had reallybad ovary pain before ovulation so hoping for my positive.


----------



## Cleohegarty

Just watched http://www.tearsandhope.com/ decided if any one mentions babies I will ask them to visit this place it was so right and so much easier to get someone to watch this than explain things to them.


----------



## Kelloggs

That is absolutely brilliant. Love it, thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

I can't see it?! Just a black screen comes up x


----------



## Cleohegarty

I had that my iPad would not work but my phone worked.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

My iPad or iPhone doesn't do it :-( x


----------



## Kelloggs

Doesnt work on iPad, it works on my Samsung phone and obv my laptop. Just showed it to hubby. I am now officially clomid free and next is ivf  cycle of 45 days. Stupid body. Xxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Typical apple products won't let me see arghhhh really wanna watch
Can anyone play it on laptop and record it on phone for me
Lol x


----------



## Cleohegarty

Had acuouncture today she is quite positive for me this cycle fingers crossed.


----------



## Kelloggs

Fingers all crossed for you. I'm as hormonal as hell but glad I don't have to pump any drugs into myself this month xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all, 

It's been a long time since I did clomid  (over 12 months to be exact) but still read from time to time


Kellogg's just wanted to say welcome to the IVF rollercoaster - if you need to know anything just ask xx I'm currently waiting to start my 2nd cycle - got to have 3 af's first. Good luck xxx


----------



## Cleohegarty

It is hard because one minute I am positive then negative. The acupuncturist was really positive so that has helped me a little. But after so many bfn it gets hard to stay positive all the time. Good luck


----------



## Kelloggs

Thanks nutty nat, I have no idea what to expect with the ivf, no idea how many attempts I will get on the NHS. Currently waiting for my letter. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## spudlin

It's time to test tomorrow morning and I really really don't want to  

I'm not sure I'm ready for another BFN at the minute. I have been quite positive up until now, almost like this was all happening to someone else.

Does anyone else dread the testing?


----------



## Cleohegarty

I am exactly the same i am 4dpo so on the 2ww and on fifth round you. I find i have a bad day when i find out and then try to get back on it again.


----------



## Kelloggs

i dont usually test, i usually wait for my period... i only tested this month as it was a stupidly long cycle so got my hopes up. xx


----------



## spudlin

Kelloggs I have to test cos my cycles really are stupidly erratic  

Anyway I did and shock horror it was a big fat NO  

I have to stop ttc for a week and test again before I can start round 5  

Hey ho, at least I will finally get scanned with these next rounds. Only got 3 left then IVF for me, not NHS though, not eligible  

I'd like to say I had a good drink tonight, but I'm full of a stinking cold so don't feel up for it.


----------



## Kelloggs

Massive hugs spudlin, I never got scanned with clomid, only had 1 month done with bloods the rest I was left to it  I'm going to see my sister and her baby on Sunday and sooo nervous, he will be over 2 weeks old when I go. Just hope I can put a brave face on xx


----------



## spudlin

Keep strong Kelloggs,

I've just discovered my sister in law is pregnant again   fortunately they live miles away and we don't really get on, so not much hope of seeing her.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Sorry to drop in, 
but I wanted to let you know that FF has a live chatroom
and dedicated rooms for live peer support.

Please pop in any time day or night we would love to see you x* 

~Dizzi~​


----------



## Cleohegarty

My clomid journey has ended this month as it has given me insomnia. So if nothing has happened it is on to ivf.


----------



## Kelloggs

lets hope its worked for you, i've been waiting 2 weeks so far since i rang for my referral for IVF, not heard anything yet.


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi ladies 

I am really new to these forums so I'm sorry if I'm not doing something right. We have been ttc for about 18 months now and It's safe to say that I have had some of the saddest and most emotional days of my life, as I'm sure you all have. I was prescribed clomid and have taken it for 3 cycles now - all bfn. I have ovulated each time (wasn't before), my tubes have been checked, my ovaries are fine and DH sperm levels are normal. I was so sure I had a lazy ovary and that clomid would work to kick start it. I have symptoms of pcos but not been diagnosed with this. 

We took a break from clomid last month because I was concerned about lack of cm. it's now cycle day 39 and no AF. I think the chances are that I've not ovulated this month. I have had a lot of ewcm and now creamy cervical mucus. I took hpt on cd35 and bfn.  Has anyone heard of late ovulation whilst on a clomid break? Has anyone heard of any success stories? Going to hospital on Friday and they will probably give me provera, scared to take this too early. 

Any help or advise would be much appreciated xx


----------



## Thinkpositive82

Hey,

I currently on my last batch of clomid after having 12 unsuccessful cycles of it. I have found most cycles to be very similar, however on this occasion it's very different. A bit like yourself I didn't feel myself ovulate and I'm now two days overdue. I currently have the same creamy cervical mucus and stomach cramps (yak)! I keep feeling as I'm due to come on but nothing. 

According to some post this is very positive, but a bit like yourself I'm completely lost and I'm to scared to do a test!  

Sorry I couldn't give you much advise! I have my fingers crossed for you xXx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hi, my last cycle with clomid played tricks on me, I had a 45 day cycle. Fingers crossed yours hasn't come for the right reason though xxx


----------



## Hate the wait

Thanks for the response ladies. I am now day 41 and still bfn so I am scheduled to get an injection on Monday to bring on a bleed so I can start again! Clomid -take 4 - fingers crossed. 

Hope you ladies were lucky this time xx


----------



## Thinkpositive82

No problem, the whole experience is horrible so I know how you feel. 

I have everything crossed for you xXx


----------



## Kelloggs

Hi, hope you are all ok. I have been referred for IUI and will be starting treatment soon. But will keep popping in here to see how you are all doing xx


----------



## tonia vel

Hi Ladies 

just like to introduce myself and ive just started im second round of Clomid after conceiving on clomid with my lg who is  now 18 months and my and my dh have decieded to try for another child again with the help of clomid took us 7 months to concieve last time after 3 months on 50 mg, 3 months on 100mg and 1 month on 150mg that worked. this time my consultant has put me straight on 100mg for 3 months so fingers cross this time. hope everyone is having a good evening

Tonia


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi Tonia vel,

I hope you don't mind me asking but did you ovulate on 50mg and 100mgs? My dr has said to move up to 75mgs but I have always ovulated on 50mgs and have read that increasing the dose can be counterproductive. Very interested to find people getting bfp after round 4. I seem to read everyone having success round 1-3.


----------



## tonia vel

Hi Hate the wait 

blood tests confirmed I was ovulating on 50 and 100 but the tets sticks were negative ovulated on 150 with the test stick and conceived my consultant put me straight on 100 mg this til start testing tomorrow so got everything crossed dh now on sex on demand lol  took me 7 rounds last time. here to help anyone that need info and advice if they want just hope for a bfp soon


----------



## spudlin

Hi Tonia,

I am starting round 6 on 100mg tomorrow. 

I have been ovulating with a trigger shot but not without, so in effect my first 3 cycles were wasted as had no monitoring 

Hearing your success at a later stage than me has given my new hope, thank you for sharing


----------



## tonia vel

No problem spudlin thats what we are all here for I had so much support from this site 2 yrs ago when i was in the place as im in now just hope we all get the BFP we all badly want my dd is 18 months and taken no contraception since she has been born, here if u need me


----------



## traya

Hi ladies,
Am about to start my 2nd cycle of clomid this month. 
Only side effect I had was extreme tiredness. I took it the evening. I do Shift work, by half way through a late shift (1.30-9.30pm) I could have put my head down to sleep. Would it be worth taking earlier?


----------



## moo84

hello ladies,

I was on this thread a while ago, but I'm not sure anyone on here now will still remember me

You can see my clomid history in my signature; I'm just about to restart on it again following my ovarian drilling back in May.

AF has arrived, so I'll be starting on 100mg tomorrow. I had some quite horrible side effects last time, but no ovulation, so hoping that it will not be too horrid this time, and that it'll do it's job.

Good luck to all 

Moo xx


----------



## spudlin

I remember you moo, welcome back   and good luck


----------



## moo84

Hi Spudlin!! How are you doing?

A quick question for everyone - has any noticed a difference in side effects by taking the clomid at different times of day?? - eg, morning or evening??

Any input gratefully received!! Due to start on the crazy pills tomorrow 

xx


----------



## Kelloggs

I took mine at 6pm, the side effects I had were tiredness and moody as hell! Never tried them in the morning though.


----------



## spudlin

I've always been quite symptom free, take mine in the morning. I am always hot and moody at the minute so wouldn't notice if side effects or not


----------



## Hate the wait

I also take mine in the morning. I have been pretty much symptom free, except for really bad cramps when AF is due. However, I wasn't ovulating previously and so it's maybe just what "real pms" is. 

Just away to start acupuncture tomorrow. Anyone have ant experience of this good or bad?


----------



## spudlin

I do acupuncture,

I'm not pregnant yet but I enjoy going and I feel overall better in myself. For example, I have a disc problem with my back and get sciatica quite badly at times. Since starting acu I have not had any flair ups. I believe it is because the treatment is about the whole body healing itself.

I went weekly foraround 6 weeks, now go fortnightly. My therapist does lots of different treatments and will offer these alongside my acu. For instance I am having reflexology when I go next week.

I figure if you can afford it then go as it can certainly do no harm


----------



## moo84

Thanks Kellogg, Spudlin and Hate the wait for your input. I've decided to stick with taking it in the mornings, cd4 today, so day 3 of the clomid done.

Hate the wait - how was your acupuncture. I did it for a few months at the beginning of the year up until I had the OD in may, but I haven't been back since as I feel like I want to see what effect the op has had and let everything 'settle' before restarting. Depending on the outcome of this clomid cycle I might go back to it. I found that it made me feel generally better and more able to cope, I'm not sure it had much effect on my fertility - but who knows!?!? and I may not have given it long enough anyway! As Spudlin says - it can certainly do no harm! 

Spudlin - have you finished your tablets now? Still feeling ok?

Traya - How are you getting on? Have you tried taking the tablets earlier this time? 

Love to all Moo xx


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi moo84 - had acupuncture on Sunday and I have to say that I don't think it was for me. Actually fou d it quite painful and not relaxing at all. I have cancelled my next appointment as I was feeling quite anxious about it and thought that would just be counter productive really. I am disappointed because I have only ever heard good things, maybe it was the wrong person? I just thought that is was an expensive luxury that "might" help a little and had I enjoyed it then great, but I didn't. Will start saving the money for ivf (just in case). 

I am cycle day 7 and have just started lots of different supplements so fingers crossed but not holding my breath for miracles on round 5. 

Good luck this cycle ladies, let me know how you get on.


----------



## spudlin

Oh no HTW I'm sorry that acu wasn't for you. It can be a little uncomfortable at times but I'm led to believe that this is because your channels are blocked   I have had some sessions were I have thought 'that was a bit unpleasant', but most sessions I don't feel the needles go in at all.

Have you considered reflexology? My friend is a GP and she went for reflexology when she was TTC, she swears by it. My therepist is doing acu and reflex on me on Sat.

I have finished my tablets this cycle, scan and possible injection Fri if I have grown any follies


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi ladies 

I haven't been on here for ages, starting clomid again as soon as at comes. 100mg this time  have metformin too but not looking forward to taking it after hearing all the side effects.

How is everyone xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Flossey nice to see you again,

Some of us are still knocking about. I am round 6, but 3rd with scans and shots, don't think I ovulated before the shots so I'm classing this as my round 3  

I am day 12 and had a scan yesterday which showed 2 follies, but they wanted them to grow a bit more so I'm going for my injection tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed you have a better clomid journey this time and I hope the metformin isn't too bad


----------



## moo84

Hi Flossey   nice to have you back! Good luck for this cycle, I'm on metformin and don't find it too bad at all so hopefully you'll get on ok with it too. Have you started it yet - if not I would advise build it up slowly.

Good luck with your injection tomorrow Spudlin, fingers crossed your follies have grown nicely.

I'm plodding along hoping that I'll ovulate some time soon..... Feel much better so far than I have done on previous clomid rounds - not sure whether that means it's doing the right things and not bothering me with side effects, or if it's just not doing anything at all this time!!! We'll see...!

Love to all, Moo xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Good luck for your injection spudlin xxxxx

Moo

I'm so scared to start metformin, I have to take 500mg twice a day. How you do best advise me to take it? I just can't get poorly. Are you eating the same things? As I heard you have to completely change your diet xx


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi ladies 

Sorry I can't really help, not been given metaformin or injectables but now wondering if this is something I should be trying. I have been ovulating on 50mgs clomid so not sure whether I need to try other things (still no bfp though). I was told to take 75mgs this month and I think I might have ovulated earlier -arou d day 12, anyone heard of this? Not feeling very positive this cycle as had literally no CM an no chance for pre seed. 

Spudlin, hope your injection went ok today. I am now looking into reflexology so thanks for that. Also thinking about reiki? 

Keeping my fingers crossed for there to be lots of bfp's this month xx


----------



## moo84

Hello all,

I had a lovely day today, visiting my best friend who is due to have her baby in the next couple of weeks.

Spudlin - I hope your injection went ok

Flossey - I've replied to your PM, but don't panic about the metformin. I feel fine on it and haven't changed my diet 

Hatethewait - good luck, don't lose hope on this cycle yet   . I would think if you have been ovulating that you probably don't need any 'extra' treatments, but you could maybe discuss with your consultant? How many clomid cycles have you done now? Has your OH had checks done? I'd be interested to know how you get on with the reflexology, I've thought about doing that but have not found anyone to book a session with yet.


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi Moo84. 

Thanks for encouragement. I wish I could be as nice as you, I usually just feel jealous when visiting pregnant friends (there are many of them) I am on round 5 now and so a little disheartened by the clomid experience. OH has had tests and everything is normal for him. Not had reflexology yet but I have an appointment next week and so I will let you know how I get on. 

Love to all xx


----------



## moo84

believe me Hate the Wait - I'm not that nice!! And I frequently feel jealous of the many pregnant friends/ acquaintances/ colleagues, but my best friend has been through a lot - not IF, but plenty of other c**p! and so I just can't begrudge her this, and I know that whatever happens with my family plans I will always have an important role in her kid(s) lives.

I do hold with the philosophy that feeling jealous, although sometimes unavoidable, only hurts me. And try to remember that there is not a limited number of babies available - so it doesn't matter who else manages to have a baby, it makes no difference to my chances....

I understand your getting disillusioned with the clomid, I haven't yet responded to it   Enjoy your reflexology.

I hope everyone else is getting on ok? I'm day 14 today and no sign of ovulation yet - I've been doing opk's but all negative.

Love to all xx


----------



## spudlin

Moo, what a lovely way to put it. 

You are right other people's lives rarely impact on us and that is how I'm now feeling in respect of my hideous SIL's pregnancy. 

Me getting bitter and stressed that she is pregnant and I'm not, only adds to my worries. My acu therapist says this everytime I go, negative thoughts are a no go, positive only (not easy I know but I'm trying very hard  )

I recently purchased the Zita West book about supported conception/IVF. I found it a helpful read (some sections anyway, some weren't relevant to me) and in it she talks about the use of relaxation/hypnotherapy. So I thought, what the heck and got myself a CD. It is really nice. I try and listen every day (not always practical) but just lying there listening to the ladies voice and soft music is so soothing, I recommend it to everyone


----------



## Hate the wait

I agree Moo84, great philosophy. I need to take a giant leaf out of your book, not that I woukd ever grudge people their own slice of happiness. 

I am only cycle day 21 and think I ovulated a day or two ago. It's a bit late for me but I am linking it to epo this month. Anyways, now I 2ww. 

Let me know how you are all getting on ladies. Much love xxx


----------



## moo84

Hi ladies, I think I might have ovulated!! - I'm pretty sure I had a positive opk on Saturday, which was day 16. (Isn't is amazing how long you can stare at a stick trying to decide if the lines are the same colour or not?!?!) I have a day 21 blood test on Thursday, do you think that will be long enough away to show a raised progesterone

I hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Hate the wait

That's brilliant news. I think it will be long enough to show progesterone increase but maybe not to the level you are actually going to increase to because this happens about 7 days after ovulation (it's at it's peak). I have ovulated late before and have asked to get bloods done a couple of days later. Nurse has always been fine with this and it always confirmed that I had indeed ovulated late so I would ask to go back. I am in same position this month. I have blood test booked for Wednesday but only ovulated on Sunday and so I suspect this will be too early. 

I have my fingers crossed for you, let me know how you get on. Xx


----------



## spudlin

I'm in the dreaded 2WW  

1 week to go   

I have been getting AF exactly 2 weeks after my injection so due next Sunday. Stay away witch   lol


----------



## moo84

How is your 2ww going Spudlin?
Hate the Wait - did you get your bloods done ok - are you going back for another test to see if you did ov late like you think?

I had my blood test this morning and have arranged another for Monday morning, so hopefully one of the will show something happening...! 
I've been having some 'different' symptoms - tiredness, really thirsty, sore boobs, but I'm trying (but failing) not to read too much into any of them as I don't know what my ''normal'' symptoms would be during a full cycle as I don't have them! At the moment its driving me a bit  

I hope the rest of you are doing ok xx


----------



## spudlin

Hi Moo,

I am due AF any day now and think she is coming   .Feeling a bit crampy so not holding out much hope for a bfp this month either. I am determined to stay positive though cos I figure stressing and getting down about it all just makes for a miserable life  

Hope you are ok?


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Ladies,

It's sooooo hard on us. I don't do opk tests anymore because I had a negative but intact it was positive. When on Clomid you can't rely on the readings from opts because Clomid can give false readings.

It's also so stressful, don't know about you ladies, but I used to lob them out the bathroom in sheer frustration.

I'm on cd5 last Clomid tablet tomorrow. First cycle on 100mg (6 cycles of 50mg) and its been the most worst 4 days of my life. So emotional been crying non stop and so depressed laughing the next and just generally feeling rubbish.

Start metfornin tomorrow  and little bit scared


Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## moo84

Good luck starting the metformin flossey, just remember to build it up slowly xx


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi Ladies - hope you are well. 

Moo84 - Yes I have had my bloods done but not got the results yet (hopefully this afternoon). I have a hospital appointment on Tuesday so I will get more bloods then. It's so hard not to read into symptoms isn't it? With every twinge you start thinking...ooo was that implantation. Your symptoms do sound quite positive though. I have absolutely no symptoms, although not due AF until 24th so maybe a tad early anyway. 

Flossey - I hope you don't mind me asking but did you ovulate on 50mgs cycles? Also is there a reason your Doctor has suggested metaformin? I was thinking about discussing this with doctor on Tuesday. 

Spudlin - good luck over the next few days I have my fingers crossed that no AF will arrive xxx


----------



## moo84

My progesterone was 69!!     So at least I didn't imagine the ovulating!!
Have you got your results back yet Hate the wait?
How have you got on today with the metformin Flossey?

Moo x


----------



## Hate the wait

Moo - that is brilliant news. Really please for you. No results yet, away to check just now. 

Moo - I was just looking at your signature. Did you have an HSG before your surgery? If you did, did it pick up the possibility of Endo at that stage?


----------



## moo84

Hi, 
I had an HSG as soon as I was referred to my consultant, before she started me on the clomid. It didn't pick up any problems at all no, and the ultrasound I had only picked up the PCOS, which we knew about anyway.

Good luck with your results    xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Thanks moo

I'm going to take 500mg with my dinner for a week then up it to 1000mg as prescribed. I spoke to my local pharmacy and they recommended doing it that way. I will be changing my diet massively too and have already been shopping to reflect that. So I'm bricking it but excited too. Doing all I can so cant be hard in myself now.

Can't wait for tonight's last pill of clomid.

How's you?

Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Moo only just see your other message lol congrats on ovulating. Bet your massively pleased. That's a very good number, yay xx

I am starting it tonight xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hate the wait.

Sorry Hun I just see your message, I'm awful at checking lol

Yes I did. I've had 6 cycles in total and ovulated on 4 of them. But have got periods on every cycle.
I mentioned it to my consultant and he said he would prescribe me it, he don't think I need it but he was happy to give me it. No one has ever mentioned metformin really apart from my gp who thinks its good to take in many pcos cases. Starting it thought and I'm so scared because of the side effects but have to keep going on the road to becoming a mummy just like the rest of us

Xxx


----------



## moo84

Hello ladies,
I hope you've all been having good weekends?
I've been driving myself crazy... - all those 'symptoms' that I was failing to over-analyse have now completely disappeared!! So now I don't know what to think!
MrsFlossey25 - how have you got on with the metformin hun?
Hate the Wait - did you get you blood test results back on Friday?

 to all xx


----------



## Andi130

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread? I'm going for my first tracking scan tomorrow, quite nervous to see what's happening.  Hope I get some good news....

Is there anyone at the same stage as me, this is my first round of clomid and tomorrow is cd11.


----------



## kizzi79

New home ladies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310978.0 - happy chatting

love kiz xx


----------

